# Red Raspberry Leaf Tea tribe



## Birth Junky

Okay, I'm going to give it a try--several of us are trying a RRL tea regimen during our pregnancies to see if it makes a difference in labor & birth. I thought it might be nice to have a tribal area where we can post about the specifics of the program: checking in to make sure we are drinking our daily "dose", where to find good supplies of the tea, ways to make the tea more palatable (although I have no problems with the taste, I know that not EVERYONE loves it!







), etc.

For anyone who hasn't seen the original "Red Raspberry Leaf Tea Story" thread, here it is (taken from Rodale's Encyclopedia):

The Raspberry Leaf Tea Story

Tea made from raspberry leaves is the best-known herbal aid in pregnancy. Rather than go into all the traditional lore about this herb, we present the following lengthy account, because it is both contemporaneous and highly specific.

"My mother was born and raised in Scotland, coming to america at the age of 26. Whenever a member of her family became ill or had a health problem, her mother had consulted an herbalist or herb doctor. As a result of this, I was treated with herbs as a child.
"Mother had always told me that red raspberry leaf tea would prevent miscarriage and was excellent for pregnany and chilbirth. When I became pregnant, I immediately sent for some raspberry leaf tea and began taking one cup of it each day, made from one teaspoon of dried leaves added to one cup of boiling water and steeped for 15 minutes. I had a very normal pregnancy. Then I went into labor, I truly expected to have an easy labor and delivery because I had faithfully taken the tea. While it is true that I did not have a complicated or extremely difficult time, it was not by any means easy. The tea had not lived up to my expectations.
"It was not until sometimes after the birth of my daughter that I read a book my mother had brought with her from Scotland entitled Dragged to Light by W.H. Box of Plymouth, England. In it I found the secret of just how to take the tea so it would truly work wonders during labor and delivery. Box said, 'On one ounce of raspberry leaves pour one pint of boiling water, cover and let steep for 30 minutes. Strain, and when the time for delivery is approaching drink the whole as hot as possible.'
"There were a number of testimonials in the book written by women who had used this herb. Several took the strong solution over a period of time before going into labor. They were instructed in that case to take a wineglassful three times a day. They had 'only two stiff pains and it was all over' or 'no after pains and very slight before.' They never made it out of the house. Box's instructions were, 'But those who take the tea considerably before the time should not leave the house when the time is approaching as many mothers are delivered almost suddenly when at their work, to the great veaxtion of doctors and nurses.'
"When I became pregnant again I was determined to try it that way. I still took a cup a day as I had before. but this time when I went into labor I made a strong solution of it as I had read in the book. I put it in a container and took it to the hospital with me. I wasn't sure how quickly it would work and I didn't want to have the baby in the car. I didn't think they'd allow me to drink it in the hospital so I drank half of it in the parking lot. I was afraid to drink all of it as it was so strong and I didn't personally know anyone who had taken it this strong before. I had been having strong contractions but by the time I registered and was taken up to the labor room the contractions were so mild I hardly felt them. Upon examination they said I was ready to deliver and would not even give me an enema. In the delivery room I was quite comfortable and hardly felt anything. One hour after entering the hospital my son was born.
"In the recovery room there were several other young women who had just given birth also. They were moaning abd groaning. I couldn't imagine what they were making a fuss about as I felt like I could have gotten up and gone home. I had always read and heard about women getting after-pains with a second child. I never had even one. This was also the testimony of a number of women who were treated with the tea by Box.
"Later I thought I would have had an easy time anyway since it was my second child. I was anxious for someon else to try it. A friend of mine was expection a baby in a few weeks and she had been taking a cup of the tea daily and was also goig to take the strong solution when she went into labor. She had had two previous pregnancies and both times nearly miscarried and had to take drugs and be in bed a good deal of the time. Both deliveries were extremely difficult. When she became pregnant this time she began spotting and it looked like she would have to go through the same kind of trouble she had before. Having used an herb I had given her for another problem, with success, she asked if there was an herb for this problem and I recommended raspberry leaf tea.
"She started taking it and the spotting stopped immediately and she had a normal pregnancy, much to the amazement of her family who remembered her difficulties in the past. When she went into labor she took the tea as I had and told me she had only 25 minutes of hard labor before her baby was born.
"I have told a number of women about this amazing herb through the years, but no one else seemed interested enough to try it. However, 1978 my daughter became pregnant and she was very much interested in having an easy delivery. She took the tea each day and had a normal pregnancy. She, too, took the strong solution of the tea with her to the hospital and also being a little wary drank only half of it. When the doctor examined her, it was late in the evening. He said the baby wouldn't be born until six o'clock in the the morning so he went hime. She was having hard contractions at this time and I was very disappointed and felt the tea hadn't worked. An hour and a half later we recieved a call from our son-in-law saying we had a little grandson. The tea started working and the doctor had no sooner reached his home when he had to turn around and come right back to the hospital. My daughter said the next time she is going to drink all of the tea." -- I.A., Utah


----------



## nmm2112

Hi! I'm not due until the end of May but LOVE RRL tea!!! I drank it with my first two pregnancies and love it -- My favorite thing to add to it is Maple syrup!!!







But then again I love maple syrup with anything!


----------



## Birth Junky

So, I thought I would start things off with an initial post (past the introduction).

I am starting my 14th weeks of pregnancy tomorrow (due date is March 28); this is DH and my first child. As an aspiring midwife who has been studying pregnancy and birth for a LOOOONG time, I am planning on having as natural a pregnancy as possible, and am doing everything I can to prepare both physically and mentally.

I did not discover the RRL tea thread until I was already pregnant, so I didn't start the program RIGHT at the beginning--I started on the first day of my second trimester. However, I am planning on continuing with my daily cup of RRL tea until the end of the pregnancy, and will be doing the extra-strong infusion once labor begins.

So far I am drinking my tea hot, with nothing added--no sugar, no honey. I think it would probably be very tasty cold as well, but since the summer is ending I will probably wait to try that until my NEXT pregnancy.

That's about all from me, so far--I look forward to getting to know all of you in the months to come, and hearing your birth stories!


----------



## yvonnemlv

16 weeks along, started tea in 2nd trimester, due in March. Another person who loves the taste of the tea unsweetened! Mmmmm... it feels so yummy in my tummy.


----------



## lilsishomemade

I am 17 weeks along, and started RRL at the beginning, though I could get a little more consistent with it. I am very excited to read the extra info found (I'm def. going to do the strong infusion). This will be our third child, and my fifth pregnancy. I'm glad this tribe was started, to help me remember to drink up! In fact, I'll go make my cup now......


----------



## Milkymommi

Hi Mamas!!! I just noticed your tribe and was curious if any of you would be interested in some FREE rrl tea? I was also going to do this yummy wonderful regimen but I actually miscarried on September 1st @ 9 1/2 weeks









I only opened the tea to smell it because I lost the baby when it was on it's way to me in the mail... double

















Needless to say I'd love to see one of you or two benefit from it. I purchased it from an MDC Mama - Snowboardmommy. She is a wahm who advertises here on a banner add. Great stuff!

I have 2 tins of loose tea. Both are net weight 2oz. Both Organic Pregnancy Infusion- 1 Simply Red Rasberry and the other is Nothin' But Nettle. She also included some freebies that I'll send too... a sample size of 2 other preggie teas Zippy Citrus, Original blend, and some 100% natural also vegan Bodacious Belly Cream that she makes.

So I guess first come first serve... just pm me your address and I'll ship it off! I don't mind sending it to two people if more than one would like although I only have one tin of actual rrlt. They are all for pregnancy







You guys decide.


----------



## nubianamy

I just use loose RRL and nettle from the coop. I make an infusion the way my midwife instructed, based on Susun Weed's recipe -- which is just a small handful of each leaf, in a large glass container (I use a big canning jar) with a tight-fitting lid. Boil water, pour over leaves (put a knife in the jar to redirect some of the heat and prevent the jar from cracking).

I drink about 24 oz a day, but I skip a day now and then. I drink it cold. When I go into labor, I'll go with the HOT HOT HOT recommendation. I don't flavor it -- I think it's good by itself.


----------



## Danielsmom

Hi, I want to join your tribe!

I have access to plenty of raspberry bushes (organically grown) and I was wondering...do I just pick the leaves and brew them? Also, where can I get Susun Weed's recipe for the tea?

I picked some leaves yesterday but don't knoiw if I should dry them out for the winter (and how to do that) or just brew them fresh while I can. I should be able to get a fresh stash until the end of October.


----------



## provocativa

What else do you put in your tea besides RRL? I'm using nettle, alfalfa, oatstraw, and dandelion. I forgot to make it the past two days, or I was too lazy. The RRL story page galvanized me, I'll have some soon.


----------



## Birth Junky

I like the idea of adding some extra herbs to the tea, to vary the flavor and increase the nutrient content. I will definitely order some bulk nettle when I reorder my RRL (I'm a big fan of nettle); S. Weed also recommends dandelion, and peppermint or spearmint for flavor/energy.

Mmmmm, my mouth is watering at the thought of tea . . . going to go make my daily cup right now!


----------



## provocativa

I wish I could use the mints, but the relaxation effect exacerbates my nearly constant heartburn.


----------



## Birth Junky

OUCH, Provocativa! My mother's sisters all had horrendous heartburn during their pregnancies . . . I'm hoping to avoid it myself, but waiting to find out.

Have you tried papaya enzyme tablets?


----------



## AngelBee

:

Do any of you feel crampy when you drink it? Not bad crampy.....just a little squeezy in your uterus?







: Hope that makes sense...


----------



## Birth Junky

Hmmm . . . haven't noticed any crampy feelings myself.

How far along are you, AngelBee? Is it possible you are feeling early Braxton-Hicks?


----------



## nubianamy

Susun Weed's recipe can be found in her wonderful book, Wise Woman's Herbal for the Childbearing Year. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...l/-/0961462000


----------



## Danielsmom

Thank you Nubianamy!


----------



## giarose

Hi, can I join the tribe too? I started drinking rrl tea with nettles every day for the past few weeks. I only drank it during the last trimester during my first pregnancy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee*







:

Do any of you feel crampy when you drink it? Not bad crampy.....just a little squeezy in your uterus?







: Hope that makes sense...

I know what you are talking about. I'm about 15 weeks pregnant and I do feel a little crampy when I drink the tea, nothing like BH or anything bad, it's always very brief and doesn't hurt, but it is definitely something noticeable.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz

I drank this from 5 months onwards when I ws PG with my ds. My pushing phase was very short and quick. He practically shot out. :LOL I know it is supposed to help 'tone' the uterus for birth and I do believe it worked for me!


----------



## gilamama

How much leaves to you use whenm you brew your tea? how much rrl? nettle? anything else? how long do you let it brew for?

I do nettle rrl peppermint and rosehips with honey but not sure how much rrl and nettle is important to have. I just make sure it all fits in my tea ball.









So ladies? What is your recipe?


----------



## mommy2madison03

I am pregnant, due in July, and I want to join this tribe! I have never had this tea and don't know where to buy it. Do most of you buy it over the net? I don't want to go out and buy some and it not be the real thing. I'd rather not have the tea bags. Also how much should I buy?


----------



## Birth Junky

Currently, I have been drinking the Traditional Medicinals Organic RRL tea, which you can find at a lot of grocery stores (although you will have better luck in a store with a "natural foods" section, like QFC or a larger Fred Meyers). It is tasty, and easy to make (bagged instead of loose).

I also have a bag of "New Mother Tea" that a friend of mine got me from The Herbalist here in Seattle; it is a (loose) blend of RRL, nettles, ginger root, fennel seed, peppermint leaf, chamomile flower, cinnamon bark, blessed thistle, calendula flower, catnip leaf, lavender flower, lemon balm, and hibiscus. It SOUNDS like a great blend, but every time I have made a pot of it, it comes out too bitter. Perhaps I am mixing it too strong . . .

I would like to start ordering my RRL tea in bulk, but haven't done it yet . . . there are a couple of websites that look good, including a mom here on MDC who sells a RRL tea blend (her name is Snowboard Mommy, but I haven't been able to search for her shop; if you roam the MDC pages long enough, you'll come across her banner ad at the top of the page!).

P.S. The quantities we are working with in this tribe are one cup per day (at least), and then a concentrated infusion when labor starts.

Welcome!


----------



## mommy2madison03

Thank you so much! I'll have a look around at the stores here. I guess I would be able to buy it at one of those health food stores too. I think it's called Apple Annies, anyways lol, thank you so much for the info! I can't wait to have my first cup! Maybe I WILL try the tea bags!

Just thought of another question. Could I use my tea maker to make a large pitcher of the tea or should I make it per cup by boiling the water? It wouldn't make a difference would it?

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## kgrfcharlton

Wow! I'm so glad I found you guys! I am 33 weeks and have been drinking RRL tea throughout my pregnancy, but not every day! I will start faithfully drinking every day & I'm going to try the strong tea in labor! Since my DH doesn't "buy into" a lot of my natural information I give him, I may take it at home & have HIM deliver the baby!

Rachel
wife to Keith since 5/01, mother to Georgia since 4/04 & waiting on Christmas baby surprise!


----------



## Birth Junky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2madison03*
Just thought of another question. Could I use my tea maker to make a large pitcher of the tea or should I make it per cup by boiling the water? It wouldn't make a difference would it?

Provided you let the tea steep long enough (the sources for RRL during pregnancy tend to recommend 15 minutes), there should be no problem with making up a large quantity in advance. In fact, my plan once I start buying in bulk is to start each day by making a large quantity of the infusion and drinking as much as I can during the day . . . but saving leftovers for the next morning. (One of the great things about RRL tea, too, is that it is just as tasty cold as it is hot!)


----------



## mommy2madison03

Thanks again! I want to make sure the tea is made just right so I'm not going to use the tea maker. I've found a few places that sell it over the net. Now I just need to compare prices.


----------



## Silvercrest79

My MW had me start drinking it at 16 wks. I will be having a HBA2C. I have a history of dehisence so she wanted me to start early to tone up my uterus as much as possible.









I drink 1 cup of the Traditional Medicinals RRL and 1 cup of the TM Female Toner (all my HFS had and I just ran out tho) so switching to the TM Pregnancy Tea.

I've never had real labor so I won't know if the RRL will make this labor faster. I'm








: for a nice labor and short pushing stage.







:


----------



## Birth Junky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2madison03*
I've found a few places that sell it over the net. Now I just need to compare prices.

Make sure to come back and let us know what you find out!


----------



## mommy2madison03

Here are a few links for those of you looking for a place to buy the RRL Tea.

http://www.bulkherbstore.com/RRLC
http://www.redmoonherbs.com/dried_herbs.php
http://www.birthjunkie.com/tea_order_form.html

I believe the bulk herb store is the cheapest I've found so far.

Prices as follows: bulkherbstore $5.95 lb $5.50 s/h total: $11.45
redmoonherbs $20.00 lb $6.50 s/h total: $26.50
birthjunkie $8.00 lb $5.50 s/h total: $13.50

Now I don't know much about this tea (the form it comes in) to really decipher the prices. In some of the descriptions it says cut and others it says dried herbs. Is there a difference?

Oh and I'm in the United States so someone elses shipping charges may be different. Hope this helps!


----------



## Birth Junky

And at www.wildroots.com you can get 5 lbs of RRL for $23.40, plus $9.17 S&H. So, that works out to only $6.50 per pound WITH S&H . . . but of course, that is shipping to MY area (Western Washington); not sure if it would be more expensive to other areas (the company is in Ohio).


----------



## NattylockedMama

Hey now all you rrl tea drinkin' mamas







I have not had much time to post over here latley. It's gettin' close to baby time for me I'm 34 and a half weeks today so I'm realy bizzy tryin' to get things ready for the baby








I have been drinkin' my rrl tea almost daily for the last 5 months. I was wondering about mixing it with other teas I don't mind the taste of it or anything it is just a little bland for me that's all. In the colder months I really like to make chi tea is this ok to drink while preggo anyone know? Could I mix the rrl tea with chi tea for some added flavor? My last question is could someone remind me again of the way your supposed to make the mixture to drink once labor has began? Thanks in advance and much love to all ya natural herb drinkin' mamas


----------



## Birth Junky

NattylockedMama:

I can't see how mixing the RRL tea with other teas would be a problem; it's always nice to have some variety!









The only issue with chai tea would be the caffeine (I don't know if you are trying to avoid caffeine or not) . . . if you are drinking only herbal teas, you can get South African Rooibos tea with chai spices added. It is caffeine free, but still has that lovely, spicy taste.


----------



## Birth Junky

Instructions for the strong infusion to drink when labor is beginning:

On one ounce of raspberry leaves pour one pint of boiling water, cover and let steep for 30 minutes. Strain, and when the time for delivery is approaching drink the whole as hot as possible.


----------



## FreeSpiritMama

I'm 17weeks pregnant and am waiting for my RRL & nettles to arrive in the mail







I also drank the tea with my last pregnancy but only in the final trimester. I like the idea of the strong infusion for labour too


----------



## txgal

I am 18 weeks along, due first week of April and I just started drinking the tea. I use 3-4 tblsp. each of RRL, nettles and peppermint to a quart of water and drink 1 cup/day in the 1st trimester, 2 cups/day in the 2nd and 3 cups/day in the 3rd trimester. My midwife also suggest making ice chips out of the tea to suck on during labor. This will be the first time I have used it so we will see how it works. I am having a HBAC, so I hope it does something.


----------



## nubianamy

Thanks for those links, Ina! I ordered a pound each of nettle and RRL from the bulk herb store. I've been using bulk herbs from my coop and they were a lot more expensive (granted, they were organic!). I mix the two right now but will move to straight RRL, and HOT, during labor.


----------



## mommy2madison03

Maggi you are so welcome! I'm glad I could help!


----------



## nubianamy

Wow, that's a LOT of herbs I just got in the mail! =) Now that I see what a pound of herbs looks like, I wonder if I haven't been using enough in my infusions. I haven't been measuring, just doing small handfuls... but if I recall correctly, Susun Weed says 1oz. herbs per quart of water -- that means only 16 quarts of tea per pound of herbs!! I think that's way more than I've been using. What do you think?


----------



## kellykins

Hi guys!
Another March Mama to be reporting in! I remember reading the story of the rrl tea a while back.. Ive been drinking Traditional Medicinals Pregnancy Tea not-so-regularly for a few weeks now. I'm going to start drinking it every night (or morning if its chilly) from now until I am out, then I'm going to invest in some bulk rrl on its own and maybe a little peppermint to mix in. For the labor tea, could you mix in a tiny bit of peppermint and not effect the mix? I guess if its intended to be chugged down basically at that point, it doesn't really matter if it has that little "Extra something" eh. 
Welp, I'm gonna sub to this thread now!!

What exactly is the mix for one glass of hot tea when making your own mix?


----------



## hairpin

Signing up! I've been drinking off and on when I remember. But now that I'm getting close to the 3rd trimester, I'm going to get serious. Anything I can do to help out the process and make things go smoother is fine by me!

And I find drinking tea to be very soothing anyways. It's always good to relax.









I'm heading over to the natural food store to go buy some in bulk now. The packets of pregnancy tea, seem rather expensive, especially when they recommend 3 a day!

That and some papaya enzymes. My heartburn is driving me nuts. :/


----------



## Birth Junky

I've been trying to find a good price on bulk RRL tea, and am planning on placing an order with Compleat Mother when I have some free funds.

And oh, that heartburn! I have been chewing papaya tablets for about a week now, and I'm so glad that they help; otherwise, I would be miserable!


----------



## Kam

Hiya, Everybody!

I've been drinking RRL tea religiously since I was about 14 weeks along, when my midwife recommended I start. I just buy Traditional Medicinals proprietary mix, and steep it as I drink. I'm much crampier and feel many more contractions this time than the first time, but that may be a product of a second pregnancy. Who knows?

Anyway, if there's time and I have the wherewithall to remember, I plan to do the final hot infusion during labor. I spent an hour pushing Meg out, and was finally given an "emergency episiotomy" because the doctor thought she was in distress (she was fine). Won't it be great if the RRL helps this time?









Raising my cuppa to you all,
Kam, mamamama! to Meg and one more, due March 2006


----------



## lotus.blossom

As I read this thread I remembered that I had a box of RRL teabags somewhere in the back of my cupboard. I used to take it for painful periods.
I'm gonna hop on the bandwagon and start taking it daily! If it could help and doesn't hurt, then why not!


----------



## Birth Junky

Welcome, Kam and lotus.blossom!







: for quick and happy labors & births--for all of us!


----------



## mraven721

I am so happy this thread got bumped. I love RRL tea I drink two cups a day and don't feel right without it.


----------



## MrsAngelic

I don't feel like doing much of anything until I've had my cup of RRL tea, but the energy doesn't last the whole day so I've been drinking Barley Max too because I'm not sure how much RRL tea would be too much. It has helped.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity

yea! just found this great thread!

i get my rrl ( and all my herbs) from blessedherbs.com. one pound of organic rrl is about $15 and their quality is always excellant.

To the mamas drinking Traditional Medicinals or other store bought teas--its so much more economical to buy in bulk. TM is great when you're in a pinch and need something fast from the local health food store, but bulk herbs are much fresher and cost so much less. Not to mention less packaging.

I have a question about when to drink it during labor---someone posted that you drink it when you're "about to deliver".....I assume you drink it when you start having regular contractions?

And one more thing--rrl is not just for prenancy, but for lots of "womens problems" and just general health and wellness--lots of vitamins and minerals!


----------



## Sydnee

Hey mamas, count me in.







I'm 20 weeks, and have been drinking the pregnancy tea daily, but am planning on getting the RRl tea this week. Great info!!!


----------



## meggles

I've gotten the most fresh Organic red raspberry leaves here:
Mountain Rose herbs

It's $7.75 per pound and is unbelievably yummy.


----------



## Birth Junky

Thanks for the link, Meggles--I'm going to place an order later today. Any recommendations on how much to buy, considering I have a little less than 4 months to go? (How long does a pound last for you?)


----------



## chinacat

i love rrl !! I have drank it through both of my pregnancy's and have started making infustions of rrl and nettle now. I'm 14 weeks along and i drink a cup a day. I'll up it to 2 cups a day in a couple weeks.
I buy it organic and in bulk. It's true that it is much cheaper and much more fresh in bulk (usually)

Before my last ds was born i made really strong rrl infusions and mixed it with orange juice then i froze it into popcycles for during and after labour! It was the best thing i ever did!!lol.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity

oohhh...popsicles! i love it!


----------



## lotus.blossom

Popscicles sound good with the oj, chinacat. I'll have to store that in the memory. No wait, I'm pregnant.







No memory! (I'll have to re-read this thread in 30 weeks)


----------



## SlingWearin'Mama

I am going to wait until the second trimester to join you RRL tea drinking mamas. I was diagnosed with insufficient glandular tissue after the birth of my dd and red raspberry leaf tea, as well as alfalfa leaf, nettle, oat-straw, dandelion leaf and red clover are recommended in glandular growth and preparedness during pregnancy. So I shall be an herbal tea drinking machine.

Bottoms up!


----------



## kellykins

Chiming in again-
I just got RRL at Whole Foods in their dry/bulk herbals section. I did the math and it would work out to be about $11.84 for a pound there.
I also got peppermint too while I was there- how much of that should I add in to my RRL mix? I know its 1 tea. for a cup for RRL and I don't want to overpower the RRL with peppermint..


----------



## Kundalini-Mama

Hi mamas,

I'm not pregnant, but I wanted to chime in. My last pregnancy almost every day I drank a combination of:

RRL
nettles
oatstraw
alfalfa
chamomille
red clover
dandelion rt
burdock rt

And my pregnancy and labor and birth were absolutely fabulous and pretty much painless. My birth story is in my sig--the 11/04 hyperlink.

Best of luck to you all on your pregnancies and births


----------



## chalynm

When is the best time to start the tea? (We just got a







this afternoon. Thank God! My depression couldn't take any more negatives...)

I did some reading about rrl, but I've seen lots of different opinions. Not in the 1st tri, only in the 3rd tri, throughout preganacy...My mw said not during the 1st because too much (I believe copious was the word she used) can cause uterine stilumation. But would 1 cup a day be considered too much?

Also, I've seen some of you ladies mention increasing the amount as you get further along. Any opinions on that versus the same amount throughout?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## yvonnemlv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chalynm*
When is the best time to start the tea? (We just got a







this afternoon. Thank God! My depression couldn't take any more negatives...)

I did some reading about rrl, but I've seen lots of different opinions. Not in the 1st tri, only in the 3rd tri, throughout preganacy...My mw said not during the 1st because too much (I believe copious was the word she used) can cause uterine stilumation. But would 1 cup a day be considered too much?

Also, I've seen some of you ladies mention increasing the amount as you get further along. Any opinions on that versus the same amount throughout?

Thanks for your help.

Hey, I don't know your pregnancy history.. I have had 5 m/cs so I tend to follow the advice of skipping the RRL for the first trimester. I actually did try it once during the first trimester with my son (who is now almost 2.5yrs) and even after a very weak, half a glass of tea, i started bleeding... GYN couldn't find a reason for it. It was new blood and a lot.

So I just avoid it since then until I am around 18ish weeks along.. then I start having it when I feel like it. Taking it daily now. I don't increase the amount, just one teaspoon in a cup of boiling water, soaking for 20 minutes, as I believe in gentle stimulation, not overdoing it.









That is from listening to my body though.. you will need to listen to yours.

HTH!


----------



## Peppamint

Hi mamas! I'll be drinking my RRL tea soon. m/s kinda delayed my normal drinking pattern and I've just been forgetting to get into the habit!







I'll be drinking a cup of my own blend of herbs from Mountain Rose Herbs, it tastes like the Traditional Medicinals.

I drank Traditional Medicinals my first two pregnancies from very early on. I have no trouble dialating and effacing and once labor kicks in I do pretty well (only 8 hours for my first birth, a 38w induction and only 4 hours for my second birth). I drank 1-2 cups daily, but didn't do the stronger labor infusion.

So anyway, I'm ready to get back on the RRL tea blend bandwagon.


----------



## kittyhead

hi, ive been reading this thread for a while, and while i like the idea of rasberry leaf tea, i cant drink the stuff. i am in second trimester, just starting to feel less pukey, and every time i take so much as a sip of RRL tea i get sick within a few minutes. its supposed to be good for me, but my body does not want it. what gives?


----------



## hairpin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead*
hi, ive been reading this thread for a while, and while i like the idea of rasberry leaf tea, i cant drink the stuff. i am in second trimester, just starting to feel less pukey, and every time i take so much as a sip of RRL tea i get sick within a few minutes. its supposed to be good for me, but my body does not want it. what gives?

I think just give yourself sometime. The nausea will go away when it's ready to, and then maybe you should try drinking RRL tea again. I had the same problem with trying to keep down fish oil capsules, and now they don't bother me at all.

Good luck!


----------



## AppleCrisp

I'm a little late, at 30 weeks, but finally getting around to it! Ordered loose leaf today, and starting Traditional Medicinals blend today as well.

Question: is there a difference between red raspberry and plain raspberry?


----------



## Birth Junky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead*
hi, ive been reading this thread for a while, and while i like the idea of rasberry leaf tea, i cant drink the stuff. i am in second trimester, just starting to feel less pukey, and every time i take so much as a sip of RRL tea i get sick within a few minutes. its supposed to be good for me, but my body does not want it. what gives?









to you--I feel your pain. I was nauseated all day, every day until about 20 weeks, but it did eventually get better . . . hopefully it will for you, as well. I second what hairpin said about giving it some time; with any luck, what bothers you right now won't bother you at all in a few weeks.


----------



## Mom'n it

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ahwuko*
I'm a little late, at 30 weeks, but finally getting around to it! Ordered loose leaf today, and starting Traditional Medicinals blend today as well.

Question: is there a difference between red raspberry and plain raspberry?


you'll want to get the red raspberry LEAF not the berries... as they are yummy, all the benefits talked about here are from the leaves. hope that helps!


----------



## Brookesmom

I found that having the tea iced and sweetened with some wild honey is the only way I can drink it. It really helps with the palatibility though for me. Recently I read about nettles and oatstraw and my health food store had them in bulk too so I started adding those to the brew too. They don't seem to have a strong flavor, at least any stronger than the RRL.

-Kelly


----------



## LuckyMommaToo

Thanks for this reminder -- I just ordered Mama's Red Raspberry Brew:
http://www.bulkherbstore.com/MRRB

I'm already 20 weeks, so when it gets here I'll start with two glasses a day. I hated pushing last time (mostly tiredness, probably), so I'm hopeful!

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys

I am fly by posting here - I haven't read all of the responses but plan to catch myself up tonight or tomorrow.

I've only been drinking RRL tea for about a week now, 3 cups a day if I can remember to do it. I'm at 33 weeks almost.

I'm curious - someone on my ddc posted that they weren't drinking RRL tea, but were drinking lots of caffeine - is there some sort of correlation between the two? I don't know the whole RRL tea story (again, planning to catch up later when the kiddos will let me) but love the tea.


----------



## NattylockedMama

Hello mamas I have not been around alot latley but have missed you all







Well our new lilltle one is finaly here Haile Inarah Israel born 12-16-05 she is sooooooo sweet we are soooooo in love with her!!!!!!





















Mama givin Haile her first bath! so many helpers!!!
So I'm here to say that I totaly think that rrl tea works wonders!! I started drinking A few cups a days at about 18 weeks and then drank the strong brew when labor began and it was a wonderfull birth!!! Fast, pain free, Natural !!! I only had to push about 4 or 5 times and she was out labor all togther was only 3.5 hours!!! Oh ya and I lost alot less blood this time to!! With my preveious deliverys I was way eniemic and lost alot of blood. This time I could totaly tell a difference Haile is only 2 weeks old and I am already done bleeding







It is great!!!!! The labor was so easy thanks so much mamas for fillin me in on rrl tea mamas!!!!!


----------



## Peppamint

Congrats Jori!









I too had a wonderful pain-free 4hr labor (well, his roaring out of my womb did hurt LOL) after drinking RRL regularly... and I only bled until the day before his 3 week birthday. I had attributed that to a healthy pregnancy and no cord traction after the birth- but I bet the RRL helped too. Enjoy your babymoon!


----------



## Tofu the Geek

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yvonnemlv*
I actually did try it once during the first trimester with my son (who is now almost 2.5yrs) and even after a very weak, half a glass of tea, i started bleeding... GYN couldn't find a reason for it. It was new blood and a lot.!

I just spent a total of 6.5 hours at the hospital getting blood test and ultrasounds because I have been bleeding. I am 6 weeks and I have been taking a pre-natal vitamin with red raspberry leaf in it. I have no idea if the RRL has ANYTHING to do with the bleeding, does anyone think it could? Maybe because I am experiencing bleeding I should switch vitamins until the 2nd trimester?

I wouldn't normally be worried about RRL but during my 1st pregnancy my doctor went on maternity leave and the replacement doctor found out I was interested in natural health and proceeded to tell me not to be stupid and ever take RRL because she knew women who it had caused a miscarriage in. I ignored her advice and drank RRL/nettle tea starting my 3rd trimester. But this time I started it with the pre-natal vitamins (which I was taking before I got pregnant) and that stupid doctor's words are ringing in my head as I sit and wait to see if the bleeding is a miscarriage or not.







:


----------



## chalynm

I don't know if there's any documented connection between rrl and bleeding. In all the reading I've done, the places that recommend restricting its use to a particular trimester never say why. But a couple of other mamas in this group have reported bleeding when using it early on, so maybe there is a connection. My m/w said too much in the 1st tri can cause uterine stilumation, so if there's a correlation, maybe the stimulation causes the bleeding? Who knows? I'm just sort of guessing here. Don't know if that helps at all...


----------



## yvonnemlv

I looked it over 3 years ago when this happened.. but now I cannot remember. I think mostly I found other ancedotal accounts from other women in first tri this happened to and decided that htis was most likely it.

RRL helps me the most in the 2nd tri when I am getting over nausea and babe is pretty well planted in there.

I guess you could switch prenatals and see what happens. But then it could just be coincidental in your case, ya know? So hard to know because so many different reasons can cause things. I hope it's not m/c and is just some unexplained bleeding.







s Definitely no fun to go through all that.


----------



## Peppamint

Hmm, I've used RRL in my 1st trimester twice with no probs... but I did only drink 1 cup a day then. I would hold off awhile on drinking RRL, for your peace of mind if nothing else!

I haven't gotten into my RRL habit yet this pg and I'm already 22 weeks, having actual m/s and not just nausea really threw me off this time!


----------



## sunshinestarr

hi! okay, as a first time poster here, you can see that i spent waaay too much time on my sig, lol! anyway...
this is my second pregnancy (first was ended up as a stillbirth) - i drank a ton of rrl in my first pregnancy and it made me sick _each time_ - so not fun. i tried different brands and only organic and everything i could think of. when i say sick, i mean headaches and just awful stomach aches. so when we got preggers again, i was a bit scared. we have also since moved out of the u.s. to israel and i wasn't sure if it would be so easy to find. well, there is a great health food store which is about a 1.5 minute walk from me, and they have really fresh rrl - i've proceeded with caution, one cup a day, (i usually mean to drink hot, but i never actually get to drink hot tea, lol) and this baby is taking to it much better. i am really excited to drink the stronger infusion when labor starts!
good to meet everyone!


----------



## Peppamint

Welcome Sunshinestarr!







I too always spend time creating a siggie before I post on a new website- that way I don't seem quite such a stranger.


----------



## chalynm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3 Little Monkeys*
I'm curious - someone on my ddc posted that they weren't drinking RRL tea, but were drinking lots of caffeine - is there some sort of correlation between the two? I don't know the whole RRL tea story (again, planning to catch up later when the kiddos will let me) but love the tea.

I don't know if rrl has caffeine in it or not, but I just read that large amounts of caffeine might be linked to preterm labor and "loss of the fetus." (miscarriage, stillbirth?)

Here's the page where I saw this. The last paragraph is where it talks about caffeine.

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pre...svitamins.html


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys

Thanks for the info - I've asked that question in 3 different places and haven't had anyone answer me.

I finally did read the RRL story - now I'll have to remember to make the stronger dose to take to the hospital with me


----------



## mollyeilis

Question so I'll de-lurk.

Background: not pregnant but planning to be ASAP.







With first pregnancy I'd heard, everywhere it seemed, that RLL was not to be taken in first tri. So I avoided it. Then at some point during second tri, late in second, I think, I tried to dirnk it. Well, as was proven with other things during labor, I'm a bit sensitive to herbs, and it caused REAL contractions. Not B-H, I was having those, but real, true contractions, FAR too early to be doing that. It would happen within minutes of beginning to drink the tea...

So I stopped drinking it...(and had a funky long weird labor that freaked out everyone but me, and very long story short had Eamon by nonsensical c/s for no reason but everyone's freakout and my own stupidity in signing that piece of paper ugh).

I'm really hoping that a future pregnancy will be entirely different! I know what to do with cravings for sweets now (eat protein!), I'm going to continue with my life rather than just sit and wait (the pregnancy was after 2 years of active wedding planning and I was EXHAUSTED), exercise, and so on...am hoping the third trimester doesn't bring as much nausea and heartburn as it did with Eamon (have since learned one can SWALLOW papaya enzymes rather than having to chew them, which I wish for my nausea's sake I'd realized before)....

And though I'm scared of RRL tea b/c of those contractions, I wonder if starting it earlier would allow my body time to get used to it?

What do you experienced RRL people think of that idea?

But my main question....

I've seen mention here of 1 ounce per quart of water, and I've seen mention of 1 tsp per cup. Are those both right? I know that one ounce is going to be a LOT of dried herbs!

THanks in advance!


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chalynm*
I don't know if rrl has caffeine in it or not, but I just read that large amounts of caffeine might be linked to preterm labor and "loss of the fetus." (miscarriage, stillbirth?)

Here's the page where I saw this. The last paragraph is where it talks about caffeine.

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pre...svitamins.html

RRL is exactly that, leaves harvested from the red raspberry leaf bush and dried. No caffeine.









Molly- I'm not sure about the ration of herbs: water, I'm still working that out myself since I used to just drink the Traditional Medicals Pregnancy teabags.


----------



## ~*max*~

What a great thread! I'd love to join. I am 21 weeks pregnant w/baby #4. I have been drinking RRL tea off & on, but am now going to start consistently. I've been using Traditional Medicines tea, but would like to try the bulk herbs mixed w/nettle (for my varicose veins). I have a question for you wise herbal mamas, is the bagged tea less strong/effective than tea made w/bulk herbs?Traditional Medicines recommends drinking 3 cups/day, which is too much for me. (Of course their recommendation could be to boost sales too.)

Looking forward to getting to know you all and learning from you.


----------



## Birth Junky

Molly:

Personally, I have no problems with contractions--Braxton-Hicks OR real ones--when I drink the tea. However, given that some of the moms here have had problems with contractions/bleeding when drinking the tea early in labor, and since it caused contractions for you when you started it in second tri, I would probably stay away from it until third tri just to be on the safe side. Obviously, though, this is something that should be discussed with your midwife or an herbalist who is knowledgeable about pregnancy.

As for the measurements of tea to water . . . yes, one ounce of herbs is a LOT. But so is one quart of water! Personally, I have been tossing in a small handful of herbs into my little teapot (accomodates about 2-2.5 cups of water) and drinking it from there; it makes a decently strong infusion, but like I said--no contractions for me, no matter how much I drink!


----------



## mollyeilis

"discussed with your midwife or an herbalist who is knowledgeable about pregnancy."

If you can find one of those that I can trust, lemme know.







(horribly, horribly let down in labor by midwife who pretended to know about herbs)

I actually trust women more than I trust professionals anyway; each professional is only as good and knowledgeable as their school at the time they went, the classes they didn't skip, the teachers who were there at the time...but when you hear 100 different women talking about what THEIR professionals said, then that's when you get the overview (and realize that no one knows much of anything and it's all up to you anyway!).


----------



## NattylockedMama

Just wanted to let some of you mamas know that I have read that you should not drink rrl in the early stages of pregnancy because it can cause premature contractions. I actualy read that you should not drink it before 38 weeks but I started way before that and had no problems. I know that rrl tea is supposed to strengthen your reproductive organs as well so this did not make alot of sense to me but ya know everyone is different. I agree with the mama that said the best way to go is to check with your midwife or hebalist knowlageabel about pregnancy wich ever route you have decided to go. Oh ya and for the mama that said 3 cups a day is to much for her. What I do when I can't drink that much tea is make a stronger brew like mabey to tea bags in one cup or doubbel the amount if your using loose tea. I think that traditional medicines is a good brand and don't belive that it is a marketing scam or anything like that I have always heard of the 3 cuos a day thing but ya never know.


----------



## seahorsie

Hi - we are ttc, so interested in this thread. I posted awhile back on rrl tea because I was conviced it had brought on an early period. Someone responded that that wasn't possible - but this thread makes me wonder. I thought I was pregnant last month due to cramping, I was drinking rrl every day - maybe that was why? I'm a little nervous to drink it when I get pregnant, but would love to try. Should I risk it?


----------



## Peppamint

Max- I think the TM Pregnancy Tea has nettle leaf in it. I really love the taste of the pregnancy tea over just the plain RRL and it has several other beneficial herbs in it. My mixture that I make from loose herbs closely mimics the ratio of herbs in the TM Pg Tea.







It's messier making tea this way though, I end up wtih green piece of herbs everywhere! Times like that I miss the tea bags.

It seems like bulk herbs could be better, but then again the TM has a date on the box. KWIM? I'm probably going to go back to the TM teabags because it's just so much easier for me to make a quick cuppa tea that way.


----------



## seahorsie

I found this info on rrl. - seems to address a few posts here:

http://www.birth.com.au/class.asp?class=67&page=25

what do you think?


----------



## ~*max*~

Thanks busybusymomma. I do have the pregnancy tea too, but noticed the % of RRL herbs is so much more in the RRL tea than in the pregnancy tea, so I thought that would be better to drink. (I drink water throughout the day, and my bladder can't handle more than one cup of tea a day.) I too like the taste better.


----------



## Peppamint

Yeah, I think the pg tea is 1/2 RRL and 1/2 strawberry leaf in addition to the other herbs.







It's pretty easy for me to drink 2-3 cups a day of that stuff, since I don't drink anything else but water usually.


----------



## mollyeilis

*seahorsie* I really liked the info on that site. It basically sums it all up. X could happen, then again, the opposite of X could happen.









I think I'll remiain interested, but given my past history with herbs, maybe *not* do much RRL at least at the beginning of pregnancy...

(I was given crampbark and motherwort TWICE during labor to "get some rest" and "slow the contractions" "so you can sleep", and I ended up with HUGE MASSIVE MONSTER contractions along with anxiety attacks. Yes, you heard me, I let 'em dose me with it TWICE. Didn't learn much from the first time...







)


----------



## nubianamy

I just use bulk herbs (half rrl and half nettle for now, will switch to all rrl later), but I tried the boxed Pregnancy Tea at my friend's house yesterday and it was very tasty! The herbs are more leaf-flavored.







I don't mind, actually. I never sweeten it. Maybe I should!


----------



## L'lee

Hi! I'll jump in here! I'm 20 1/2 weeks along and interested in trying RRL tea. I figured I'd wait until the third trimester, but there's probably not much harm in having a cup or two a day until then (or it sounds like I'll know right away if that isn't a good idea!)

Anyhow, the thing I find the most confusing is the "dosage" issue. There is RRL Extract in my Rainbow Light prenatal vitamins, but that is just a part of the 90mg of "Prenatal Blend" which also includes Ginger extract and Spirulina - sounds like a very small amount to me. The only other place I've found info on the amount of actual RRL extract is the really cool article at http://www.birth.com.au/class.asp?class=67&page=25 (thanks seahorsie!) which listed as one of the possible recommendations "Tablets- taking 4 x 300 mg tablets (or 3 x 400 mg tablets), 2 to 3 times a day with meals from 32 weeks." Which would be 1200mg two to three times a day - a LOT more than "less than 90 mg"! Since RRL isn't regulated, the tea companies don't have to list how much is in their mixtures, so it makes it really hard to compare them - I bet it's better to get the RRL from a tea than a pill, though, like most things. I just did a conversion and 1 teaspoon is slightly less than 5 grams (5000mg) so I'm pretty sure that they mean they have removed the inactive part of the leaf for the pills?? And I'm guessing that 1 ounce is more than 4 teaspoons, is this right? I know I'm being really anal here, but "1 cup of tea" seems to mean many different things!


----------



## Peppamint

LOL! I have no scientific reasoning for it L'lee, but I'm taking the Rainbow Light Complete Prenatals too (ooh la la, I have gorgeous long nails now







) AND I'm starting to get back into my tea habit. I don't imagine that the pills contain more than what is equal to a cup of brewed tea- but I don't know that for sure. I'm that a tea or infusion is much more powerful than the tablets would be, or what the RL vitamins contain.









I'm curious to know if anyone has done any further research- just to know!


----------



## L'lee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
(ooh la la, I have gorgeous long nails now







)

Me too! I figured it was just those pg hormones, but maybe it's Rainbow Light!

Just answered my own question! I went to my coop and looked for RRL tea, they had both Yogi and Traditional Medicinals, BOTH of which listed the amount per serving. I ended up getting TM RRL and TM Pregnancy tea (in case I'm one of the people who doesn't like RRL plain.







: I figure they'll let me exchange the PT if I decide the RRL is fine!). Anyhow, here's what I found:

Yogi RRL tea: 1812mg RRL
TM RRL tea: 1500mg
TM Preg Tea: 350mg

SO, based on the estimated 1200mg per serving, Yogi is about 1 1/2 servings, TM RRL is 1 1/3, and TM Preg is slightly more than 1/3 of a serving. Rainbow Light prenatals are less than 1/3 of a serving (possibly significantly less). Whatever, really - I figure either of the straight RRL teas is probably close enough to 1 serving. You could drink lots of the preg tea every day, though!

So, if anyone else is anal like me and likes to see the numbers, hope this helps you!







: (OK, I admit it, I was a math major! *chuckle*)


----------



## sunshinestarr

I haven't had my RLL tea in 3 or so days!! Eeek!


----------



## Kellie_MO4

Hi! I'm about 16 weeks preggo (due July 1st) and have just began drinking it.. I have the TM from Whole Foods.. went in looking for bulk, but all they had were the boxes... Mainly I'm drinking it to get used to it, and am planning on doing the stong and hot concoction when the time comes along... Anyhow, just wanted to jump in here!
Kellie


----------



## JenniferC

Started drinking my tea a week ago. I harvested some wild this Spring in case I got preggers this summer, and I did! But I don't have a whole lot of it, only a gallon jar loosely packed, so I'm only drinking it for my last trimester. Something funny I noticed is when I drink a mug full down all at once I feel sort of light headed afterwards. Anyone else?







It's like...wheeee red raspberry leaf tea....whoooooo







.


----------



## ~*max*~

I have been noticing much stronger BH cx lately, and wonder if it could be the tea? (I am only 22 weeks along.) Strong to the point that I have to stop whatever I am doing, breathe and focus on them. It could also be due to pg #4. I think they have gotten stonger w/each one. I may switch to Pregnancy Tea for a while (less strong concentration of RRL and lots of other beneficial herbs) and see if that makes a difference. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Kellie_MO4

I'm only 16 weeks along, but I have heard/read that with each child BH can come earlier and be a bit more intense (this is my 4th, but for the life of my I can hardly remember any thing that was specific with my other pregnancies unless I stop and think real hard... but by then I've forgotten what I was trying to remember... Gotta love the preggo brain...lol)


----------



## mommabear

I am so glad I found this thread! I am about to start my RRL tea -- I really held off a while this time as I have had three m/cs since my son was born in '01. Anyway, I am 27 weeks along, and am looking forward to a cup a day! Also, thanks so much for the info re: the labour brew. I'll post more later, but really wanted to jump in! Cheers!


----------



## ent_mom

Just a few newbie questions...









1. It's nettle leaf not root that people add to RRL, right?

2. How do you keep the tea hot while steeping for 15-20 min (everyday) or 30 min (labor)?

3. Just to double check:
1 teaspoon RRL for 1 cup water
1 ounce RRL for 1 quart water (how do you measure an oz at home?)

I was going to make it by the cup with a cotton tea net, but maybe using a tea pot would keep it hot?? I actually don't own either, but am planning on placing an order with Mountain Rose Herbs, and they carry both items (and more).

Thanks!


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ent_mom*
Just a few newbie questions...









1. It's nettle leaf not root that people add to RRL, right?

Yes.

Quote:

2. How do you keep the tea hot while steeping for 15-20 min (everyday) or 30 min (labor)?
My mugs are all stoneware, thick and heavy so I don't have any problems... in fact I still have to sip slowly or else I burn my tongue.









Quote:

3. Just to double check:
1 teaspoon RRL for 1 cup water
1 ounce RRL for 1 quart water (how do you measure an oz at home?)

I was going to make it by the cup with a cotton tea net, but maybe using a tea pot would keep it hot?? I actually don't own either, but am planning on placing an order with Mountain Rose Herbs, and they carry both items (and more).

Thanks!
I was doing about a teaspon to a tablespoon for a cup when I did the bulk. Lately I've been lazy and done the TM Pg Tea.







A good stoneware teapot should stay warm and if you knit or crochet you could make a cozy for it too.


----------



## meggles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mollyeilis*
"discussed with your midwife or an herbalist who is knowledgeable about pregnancy."

If you can find one of those that I can trust, lemme know.







(horribly, horribly let down in labor by midwife who pretended to know about herbs)


Get _The Natural Pregnancy Book_ by Aviva Jill Romm, if you don't already have it. She is a midwife and herbalist, and her suggestions are very practical.

I'm currently ttc, and while I do drink rrl/nettle/peppermint infusion once in awhile, I don't drink it everyday. I get my herbs in bulk from Mountain Rose Herbs, and they are the FRESHEST I have ever bought! I'll never go back to buying pre-packaged herbal tea. They are also cheap...I think I bought a pound of rr leaf for $8. Something to think about if you're drinking it often. I like to add some mint (peppermint or spearmint) to my tea, or, if I'm feeling lemony, some lemongrass or lemonbalm. Both ways are delicious!


----------



## L'lee

OK, so for the past week an a half or so I've been having a cup of RRL tea every day, and at some point I started having a cup of Pregnancy tea as well. Before I started with this, I had just started having indigestion at night, maybe for a couple of weeks. I just realized that I haven't been having indigestion lately! I'm wondering if the RRL has been strengthening my esophagus muscles as well as my uterus? Has anyone else experienced this?

I have to say, I'm LOVIN' this tea... I've been making the Pregnancy tea go a little farther by steeping it (1 bag) in a 24 oz Ball jar, mmm! Watered down a little (though I don't notice it in the flavor), but we can always use more water!!


----------



## AppleCrisp

Hi! Is it ok to post this here not on trading post? This seems the most relevant place to put it but I apologize if this isn't the right place to put it. I bought 5 lbs RRL loose tea from Mountain Rose Herbs (I had NO idea how much 5 lbs would be) - meanwhile I also bought some Traditional Medicinals teabags to try it out. It turns out that RRL makes me horribly sick - nasty reflux and I just can't drink it. Would anyone like it? I paid around $20 for it, its a 5 lb bag that has never been opened, and I got it about 2 weeks ago. Its still in the original bag & box. I hate for it to go to waste. PM me - and I can ship it this weekend.

Blech - totally disappointed - I can't get it down at all, so someone else might as well use it. Even the smell in my back room makes me sick going in there.


----------



## day_sleeper

I tried to find but couldn't - anyone know how much 1 oz measures? I tried to weigh some, but my kitchen scale never budged. I'm guessing it's quite a bit.


----------



## MrsAngelic

When I had it measured out at the herb shop it's about 1 tea box full of loose tea. That's just how it looks to me though. It will be a very strong brew.


----------



## soccermominsd

I've been drinking RRL/Nettle infusion since I found out I was pregnant. I am currently 6 weeks and have read and been told that it is excellent to drink as a nourishment tea. I mix appoximately 3tb each of the rrl/nettle and add just a wee bit of red clover (maybe 3 or 4 blossoms) to a quart of water. Let steep for 30 minutes and drink throughout the day. My DH bought me a French Coffee press (and an electric kettle) for my tea concoctions and it works great and is exactly 1 quart. I just ordered some peppermint leaves as the flavor is tolerable and I think it would be more enjoyable with the mint flavor.


----------



## etoilech

Bump.

I was wondering if anyone was still doing this? I haven't been able to take any RRL tea until this week (my son was born at 29 weeks and RRL is contraindicated), but I started drinking it this week (37 weeks). How much/day should I drink? I've read 2-3 cups a day and then the one ounce/one pint of water in labour. Is this correct?

Thanks!


----------



## ChristineIndy

I drank RRL throughout out TTC - have stopped for now, will resume April 20, when my first trimester ends.

Not only do I think RRL is the best







, I love the way it tastes! Reminds me of steamed artichokes, for some reason.

Anyway. I'll drink it 1x day for 2nd and 3rd trimester, then I'll do the labor infusion when the time comes!


----------



## nmm2112

Is there anyway to drink too much? I'm in my third trimester and drink tons (like a quart) a day (oh, I guess I should also say I use about a overflowing 1/2cup scoop of "fluffy" RRLs - brewed for several hours)....
I don't feel any braxton hicks contractions (but I don't think I had any with my other two pregnancies either)...
Any experts know -- can RRL be over done in the third trimester? I think it would just really tone the uterus, but can't MAKE it super strong leading to a TOO fast labor, right?
Input?


----------



## mom2bMN

I had an interesting effect from RRL tea (or maybe just a coincidence- who knows?!)

I was 32 weeks and having contractions. They were 10 minutes apart for an hour, then 6 minutes apart for the next hour. I was really starting to get worried.

I had a glass of hot, strong, RRL tea, and the next hour they were 15 minutes apart. I was able to go to sleep and sleep through the night.

Phew- I was close to going to the hospital!


----------



## sunshinestarr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmm2112*
Is there anyway to drink too much? I'm in my third trimester and drink tons (like a quart) a day (oh, I guess I should also say I use about a overflowing 1/2cup scoop of "fluffy" RRLs - brewed for several hours)....
I don't feel any braxton hicks contractions (but I don't think I had any with my other two pregnancies either)...
Any experts know -- can RRL be over done in the third trimester? I think it would just really tone the uterus, but can't MAKE it super strong leading to a TOO fast labor, right?
Input?

















ing for an answer to this


----------



## ent_mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmm2112*
Is there anyway to drink too much?

I am sooo way not an expert, but my "backup" midwife (the 2 mws trade off who is primary and who is backup) said to do this:

Put a handful of RRL in a quart jar
Fill with boiling water and cap
Steep 4-8 hours
Drink 1 cup per day

Any more she said would be overdoing it and cause too fast a labor. I didn't get a chance to ask her why too fast was undesirable, but I'm guessing rushing something like this could set you up for possible tricky spots.

I was drinking TM's RRL tea and making it according to the box directions. She said a tea wasn't very useful that I needed to make an infusion (essentially a very strong tea for the newbies like me) as directed above.

Just one more opinion to throw into the mix!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

I guess I'm jumping in kind of late, but I'd like to join this tribe, too. I've never even tried RRL before.







Baby #2 is 11 weeks along so I'm going to start with 2 cups for 2 trimester.

Well, we'll see how this goes.

Hi to all!

~Nay


----------



## blessed with boys

I used rrl tea during my 1st 2 pregnancies....my labore were very fast. 3 hours for each. Mt 3rd labor for some reason I wasnt drinking the tea and my labor was 6 hours long, and he was a month early and my smallest baby. Coincidence I think not.

Drink up!

Jackie


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Okay...

I didn't have so much as a sip of RRL tea with my first pregnancy. After my water broke I spent 3.5 hours in labor, and pushed him out in 30 mins. That's what they call "precipitous labor" LOL. Is there a good chance that drinking RRL will make this labor happen even faster?

~Nay


----------



## mombh

I'd also like to just jump in to this tribe!! I have always drank rrl through pregnancy and labor although sometimes in labor I couldn't (I get nausies when I'm far along and that usually happens fast) my m/w usually recomends a combination of rrl/nettles/oatsraw with chamomile or mint for taste.

My last 2 pregnancies I had very strong braxton's the last trimester and m/w said to cut down on rrl, she didn't say it was gonna bring on labor , and I probably would still get braxton's but rrl was making them stronger.


----------



## nubianamy

Susun Week calls both RRL and nettle nutritional herbs, so you can't really have too much. I am hearing several of you saying that your midwives don't recommend it in case of early labor, though, so I would listen to them.

It makes sense to me that, since RRL is a uterine tonic, it would bring on Braxton-Hicks contractions.

I've been fickle about my RRL consumption, but I have enjoyed infusions of it 2-5x week during my pregnancy. With just a week to go, I am preparing for the big 1oz. doses.


----------



## lotus.blossom

I'm 21 weeks and have been having Braxton Hicks for the last 6 weeks. They have been more frequent lately, but I think caused more by dehydration than RRL tea. My cousin (who is going with a mainstream dr) is 31 weeks and never had a BH and also tries to tell me to lay off the tea because she doesn't think BH's are supposed to happen this early.

My CNM never "told" me to drink the tea but when I asked she said that about 60% of the women in her practice drink it with good success. So I don't think that the RRL tea is harming me in any way..... But it still bothers me that mainstream doctors advise agains RRL tea.


----------



## mombh

I guess that most dr.s do not have much knowledge about herbs and tend to be suspicious of them ,especially with preggies
both rrl and nettles are nutritive and there is a lot of easy to find info about them, although as with any food or herb etc; there is always the possibility that someone is sensitive or has allergy to.

one great way to drink rrl especially in labor (Ican't stomach hot drinks in labor) is to make a pitcher of ice tea and sweeten it a bit (you need the extra energy in labor anyway!)
rrl is also good for kid's with fever , tummy upsets,and for mom's after the birth to.


----------



## Metasequoia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin*
I didn't have so much as a sip of RRL tea with my first pregnancy. After my water broke I spent 3.5 hours in labor, and pushed him out in 30 mins. That's what they call "precipitous labor" LOL. Is there a good chance that drinking RRL will make this labor happen even faster?
~Nay









My first labor was exactly 3.5 hrs & I didn't drink any RRL tea, my second labor was 1 hour, still no RRL tea, don't ask why but I'm drinking RRL tea with this 3rd pg - I just like it








. We'll see how fast this little guy decides to come out....


----------



## nubianamy

Good grief, Metasequoia -- are you going for the record here?!?


----------



## Peppamint

No kidding... I heard about another Walmart birth last week (the parents were picking up the carseat from layaway ironically enough), so if you do shop there don't go near your due date.









Maybe you'll get one contraction in before baby comes!


----------



## Metasequoia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nubianamy*
Good grief, Metasequoia -- are you going for the record here?!?

















I sit on a wool blanket in the car & travel with a birth kit! Little bugger was at zero station on Monday, I feel like I should wear a safety net around my crotch







!


----------



## Peppamint

:

I can't wait to read your birth story once the little guy arrives!


----------



## baby*by*the*sea

I hope I can hop in here...I took RLT through trimester 2&3 and drank 3 cups a day during the last 2 weeks of my pregnancy. I didn't know about the strong infusion taken while in labor, I will try it next baby. I did want to suggest this though, I made a strong infusion and froze it in an ice cube tray and took that to the hospital (amongst other things in a cooler) to use instead of ice chips. The nurses never said anything to me about it, I put the ice cubes in a cup and sipped the melted iced tea...it was very refreshing.
Good Luck preggo ladies!!!


----------



## loon13

Hello, ladies. I'm not pregnant at the moment, hope to be TTC sometime in the near future, but am reading this thread with great interest.

I have used RRL during the one day of my period when I get cramps. It stops them right away.








I'm thinking of starting to drink it on a regular basis (for general uterine health) to gear up for when DH and I do TTC.

I had some pre-term labor with DD (lots of contractions during the third trimester), resulting me being on bedrest for sometime, so I don't know when I would begin to drink it during pregnancy. I did have a pretty quick labor with dd, only a few hours and pushed for less than 20 minute.

Before the pregnancy with dd, I also had a previous m/c at 6 weeks. When I was pregnant with dd, I had some spotting around the same time period (6-7 weeks) which scared the bejeezus out of me. Whether the RRL can help with that or not, I don't know.

But I'm just interested in women's health in general. And since I love teas, this is a very interesting topic to me. I hope to keep reading and learning about it here.

Thanks for letting me lurk around....









Loon


----------



## hsumam11

Just writing to say that I'm 25 weeks along & I've been taking the TM RRL tea, as well. I'm also hoping to have a VBAC this time around so I'm doing everything that I can to tone my uterus!


----------



## eek909

Hey all! i just found this thread and I hope it's ok if I join in...

I am pregnant with twins and just started drinking RRL tea a couple of weeks ago (I'm 32 weeks) It is interesting that I was having a lot of regular BH contractions prior to starting RRL, but they have pretty much stopped since I started drinking it...I haven't been able to find anything that talks about drinking RRL tea with twin pregnancies, but my midwife had twins and she drank it too, so she recommended it for this pregnancy

I drank RRL tea with my first pregnancy, and I have to tell you, my labor and delivery was wonderful and painless, despite being induced and on Pitocin the entire time (I had PIH, therefore the induction) I also used Hypnobirthing, so I don't know if it was the RRL tea or the Hypnobirthing, or a combination of the two that caused the childbirth to be painless. All I felt during contractions was the pressure of the contraction, no pain whatsoever!


----------



## mimi!

Just joining this thread; its interesting!

I drank RRL thoughout my first pg., and had 3 cups a day of infusion in the last two months. During labour I drank melted ice cubes of infusion. It was great and I had a great labour. Lasted 4 hours with a beautiful babe - who's 2.5 and now drinks it with me this pg. - after all, why wouldn't he? He's partly made of RRL!!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia*







I sit on a wool blanket in the car & travel with a birth kit! Little bugger was at zero station on Monday, I feel like I should wear a safety net around my crotch







!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Birth Junky*
'On one ounce of raspberry leaves pour one pint of boiling water, cover and let steep for 30 minutes. Strain, and when the time for delivery is approaching drink the whole as hot as possible.'

Does "drink the whole" mean to eat the tea leaves also?

~Nay


----------



## Peppamint

Eww, I'd hope not... and since it says "Strain, and when..." I assume they mean drink the whole thing in one sitting.


----------



## Birth Junky

(*sigh*) Have had to let my daily cup(s) of RRL tea fall by the wayside in the last few weeks . . . due to some concerns over baby's fluid levels, I have been instructed to super-hydrate, and have been drinking at least a gallon of water a day plus whatever electrolyte drinks I can get down as well. There's just no more room in my system for more fluids!

I AM going to try to get back on schedule, though; with three weeks to go until my due date (woo-hoo: 37 weeks today!), I want to do everything possible to prep for labor!


----------



## Brisen

Haven't read the whole thread yet, but wanted to ask -- I'm in Toronto, Ontario. Are there any other Canuck ladies here who have bought online in Canada? Or who have a store recommendation? I currently get TM Organic RRL as well as another brand (don't remember the name... the boxes have green and yellow on them, and a painting/drawing of the plant) for nettle and dandelion leaf, at Loblaws, but they seem sooooo pricey.


----------



## noodlepopsmom

Hello, I have been waiting for the birth of my child to relate my RRL Tea Labor Story...
I was taking the tea off & on up to 33 weeks when I had to spend the night in the hospital with contractions. (prob. due to a fender bender the day B4)
So, Feb 14 (4 days past my due date) I woke up at 5am w/contractions 5 min. apart & went back to sleep. Woke up, still 5 min apart, drank a very strong large mug of RRL tea infusion. I let it steep 30 min. Spent the rest of the day @ 5 min apart but totally bearable. Drank another strong infusion later in the afternoon. Around 4:30/5 I went from 5 min apart to crazy strong contractions on top of each other! 30 min tough drive to the hospital, got there @ 7/8cm. full transition & Kaia was born 60 min later... I even had to wait for the MD to get there to push (she would have been born sooner) I think I pushed for 5 min? Anyway, with my first child we had quite the extended labor so I was looking for anything to help! I kept calling it my secret weapon! & I think it really made the difference.
Warning: It can really speed things up, so if you have a long ride to your birthing location, watch out! Also, I skipped alot of the midlabor pains. so, I went from "ok I can handle each of these" to the full blown end of labor pain, nothing inbetween to get me used to the worst pain. Thank goodness for our Bradley classes!
Anyway I wanted to share how it seemed to work for me.
Good Luck to you all! What a blessing our new babe is!


----------



## AppleCrisp

I didn't drink it the whole time - it gave me reflux. But for 4 days in a row during my 39th week I had one cup a day of Traditional Medicinals. I had my son yesterday - my first baby. I had really no dilation on Friday and no contractions until my water broke at 9:30 pm. He was born less than 5 hours later and I pushed for less than 30 minutes. I had zero afterpains, not even with nursing.

I highly recommend it.


----------



## Metasequoia

I've gone from drinking a liter a day of a mixture of herbs, RRL, nettles, spearmint, etc. to strong infusions these past few days. I've been using RRL & Nettles & I make a realy strong brew & steep it overnight & then drink it cold.

I'm drinking the nettles for iron & vit K since we aren't giving the vit K shot. I hope RRL after birth will ease some of the after pains, they've gotten progressively worse with each child & they HURT!


----------



## celestialdreamer

I'm 37 weeks on Tuesday and I'll start drinking it daily then. I've had some sporadically through the 3rd trimester but I've had issues with an irritable uterus in the past and I had a labor scare yesterday (can't have a homebirth until 37 weeks) so I'm waiting. I don't know if starting drinking it that late will do anything, but any time I've drank it so far I've had stronger than normal BH.


----------



## mombh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noodlepopsmom*
Hello, I have been waiting for the birth of my child to relate my RRL Tea Labor Story...
I was taking the tea off & on up to 33 weeks when I had to spend the night in the hospital with contractions. (prob. due to a fender bender the day B4)
So, Feb 14 (4 days past my due date) I woke up at 5am w/contractions 5 min. apart & went back to sleep. Woke up, still 5 min apart, drank a very strong large mug of RRL tea infusion. I let it steep 30 min. Spent the rest of the day @ 5 min apart but totally bearable. Drank another strong infusion later in the afternoon. Around 4:30/5 I went from 5 min apart to crazy strong contractions on top of each other! 30 min tough drive to the hospital, got there @ 7/8cm. full transition & Kaia was born 60 min later... I even had to wait for the MD to get there to push (she would have been born sooner) I think I pushed for 5 min? Anyway, with my first child we had quite the extended labor so I was looking for anything to help! I kept calling it my secret weapon! & I think it really made the difference.
Warning: It can really speed things up, so if you have a long ride to your birthing location, watch out! Also, I skipped alot of the midlabor pains. so, I went from "ok I can handle each of these" to the full blown end of labor pain, nothing inbetween to get me used to the worst pain. Thank goodness for our Bradley classes!
Anyway I wanted to share how it seemed to work for me.
Good Luck to you all! What a blessing our new babe is!


Congtatulations!!!!

btw rrl tea is great for after the birth too!


----------



## mimi!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brisen*
Haven't read the whole thread yet, but wanted to ask -- I'm in Toronto, Ontario. Are there any other Canuck ladies here who have bought online in Canada? Or who have a store recommendation? I currently get TM Organic RRL as well as another brand (don't remember the name... the boxes have green and yellow on them, and a painting/drawing of the plant) for nettle and dandelion leaf, at Loblaws, but they seem sooooo pricey.

You can order RRL from the compleat mother mag. they sell really great tasting tea. 125g $12, 500g $35
403.522.0246 (calgary) or [email protected]

Or you could try Gaia Garden Herbals - they're in Vancouver and ship. Just google their name and the online store will come up.

HTH


----------



## Metasequoia

I was wondering....I am due on Sunday, my Dd's were both right on time, so I wouldn't be surprised if this one was too...

Anyhow, I made a strong brew (I think) in a liter jar with 3 bags of nettles & 3 bags of RRL (Yogi Tea.) I let it brew overnight, actually, the bags are still in there 24 hrs later. I had one cup this AM & another just now. Is this really a strong brew? I'm feeling kind of heavy, a tad crampy (but hey, I'm 2 days shy of 40 wks!) & I had a second bm this afternoon which is really not like me...I'm a morning only kind of gal







.

I wouldn't mind having this babe tomorrow, it's Dp's b-day & he would love it! I know, I know, a babe comes when it's ready...

Cervically speaking, I'm ripe







, now at 4cm, 90% & zero station. I wonder if this brew will do anything??? Ya think??


----------



## L'lee

Metasequoia,

It sounded to me like the strong infusion helped most when you were actually in labor, but who knows, maybe it will help! Anyhow, I wanted to say GOOD LUCK!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Metasequoia

Went back to the 1st page..

This is from the Raspberry Leaf Tea Story:

"There were a number of testimonials in the book written by women who had used this herb. Several took the strong solution over a period of time before going into labor. They were instructed in that case to take a wineglassful three times a day. They had 'only two stiff pains and it was all over' or 'no after pains and very slight before.' They never made it out of the house. Box's instructions were, 'But those who take the tea considerably before the time should not leave the house when the time is approaching as many mothers are delivered almost suddenly when at their work, to the great veaxtion of doctors and nurses.'

I couldn't remember the whole story, it was fun to go back & read, maybe I'll read through some of the earlier posts & see what happened with some mama's. Can't hurt to drink it!

Thanks for the well wishes L'lee







.


----------



## gen_here

I'm subbing now that I finally found you! I searched a long time last night before I got tired and went to bed


----------



## Metasequoia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia*
I was wondering....I am due on Sunday, my Dd's were both right on time, so I wouldn't be surprised if this one was too...

Anyhow, I made a strong brew (I think) in a liter jar with 3 bags of nettles & 3 bags of RRL (Yogi Tea.) I let it brew overnight, actually, the bags are still in there 24 hrs later. I had one cup this AM & another just now. Is this really a strong brew? I'm feeling kind of heavy, a tad crampy (but hey, I'm 2 days shy of 40 wks!) & I had a second bm this afternoon which is really not like me...I'm a morning only kind of gal







.

I wouldn't mind having this babe tomorrow, it's Dp's b-day & he would love it! I know, I know, a babe comes when it's ready...

Cervically speaking, I'm ripe







, now at 4cm, 90% & zero station. I wonder if this brew will do anything??? Ya think??

Heh, heh, heh..







was holding babe exatly 9 hours after typing the above post!


----------



## Epiphany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia*
Heh, heh, heh..







was holding babe exatly 9 hours after typing the above post!









Well that does it. I am steeping my tea overnight and having a nice strong cup of it in the morning.


----------



## SaveTheWild

subbing.


----------



## clovergirl

i'm thinking ahead to when the weather warms up about how i'll be preparing iced RRL tea. for some reason i'm questioning putting honey in the jar while the tea is steeping overnight. i mean, it shouldn't interfere with the process or make the infusion less potent, right? i just really like it with a smidge of honey and it's not going to dissolve well once the tea is cold...


----------



## fireant

I would also like to join this tribe.

I guess maybe I'm a little far along to just now be starting this. today I am 28 weeks. But this sounds great!


----------



## kellykins

My local Whole Foods is transitioning the brand of loose herbs they carry and are OUT of RRL, and I only have a little left... I decided to try it in tablet form... Anyone else try it in pill form? I am in week 39 and was planning on stepping up my steep time/ amount anyhow. Any idea how many mg one needs in order for it to be effective?


----------



## KnittingKara

After lurking a bit and reading a LOT (my, this is a long thread) and learning a LOT I'm now joining the RRL tribe









A few weeks ago I started drinking the TM Pregnancy tea and I've gotten some of their organic RRL. I plan on alternating between the pregnancy tea and the RRL as this pregnancy progresses into the 3rd trimester.

I'm finding it is a nice treat for myself to put my feet up, grab a good book, and sip my tea - a very nice ritual for this mama







(we need a tea sipping smilie LOL)

best wishes!


----------



## Sydnee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia*
Heh, heh, heh..







was holding babe exatly 9 hours after typing the above post!









Aww! Congrats!!! How did the labor go??


----------



## Sydnee

Oops, forgot to subscribe


----------



## gen_here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kellykins*
My local Whole Foods is transitioning the brand of loose herbs they carry and are OUT of RRL, and I only have a little left... I decided to try it in tablet form... Anyone else try it in pill form? I am in week 39 and was planning on stepping up my steep time/ amount anyhow. Any idea how many mg one needs in order for it to be effective?

I bought the capsules during my last pregnancy because I heard so many people complain about the taste of RRL. Personally, I thought it tasted great, but I already plunked down the cash for the capsules, too, so I took them.

I still swear up and down that the RRL is what helped me push so long (3.5 hours) without ever feeling like I couldn't keep pushing. I was physically exhausted, but I NEVER felt like I just couldn't go on. I swear by it, and plan on starting even earlier with this pregnancy (I just have to remember to brew the tea!)


----------



## deditus

I have been drinking rrl throughout my pregnancy. My mom and aunts drank it with their pregnancies. As soon as I found out I was pregnant, I went to my local health food store, bought my prenatals, and ordered a pound of rrl! I have just started doing the infusion (steeping it overnight) because of the info in this thread. I have always been into herbal supplements, but this thread made me look into teas more. I ordered nettle, rosehips, spearmint, alfalfa, and red clover form Mountain Rose last night! I want to be well prepared as I get closer to peak blood volume and my third trimester. I also ordered Susan Weed's book Herbal for the Childbearing Year and her Menopause Herbal for my mom! Thanks for the enouragement!


----------



## L'lee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnittingKara*
A few weeks ago I started drinking the TM Pregnancy tea and I've gotten some of their organic RRL. I plan on alternating between the pregnancy tea and the RRL as this pregnancy progresses into the 3rd trimester.

Hi Kara!

I was doing something like that: I have a 24 ounce ball jar, and I'd pour almost boiling water over a bag each of (TM) pregnancy tea and RRL each morning, then sip it through the morning and early afternoon, then I'd have a cup of RRL in the evening (you know, put the feet up and relax!) That seemed like a good way to get the teas in. I did that for the first couple of weeks of my third trimester (after just alternating during the second trimester: Pregnancy tea in the morning, RRL in the evening.) Since then, I ordered some loose tea (RRL, nettles, oatstraw, alfalfa, and mint) and I've been mixing it myself and steeping a little longer. I've heard that this is more potent than the tea bags. It's definitely less convenient, though!









Good luck!


----------



## L'lee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metasequoia*
Heh, heh, heh..







was holding babe exatly 9 hours after typing the above post!









Metasequoia, that's AWESOME!! I noticed that you had changed your signature, glad it worked!!


----------



## FreeSpiritMama

Congrats Metasequoia


----------



## Metasequoia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee*
Aww! Congrats!!! How did the labor go??

Thanks Mama's!







Labor was a long 2 hrs! I've heard that 3rd babe can be a wild card! My labors were getting progressively faster, #1 was 3.5 & #2 was 1 entire hour, so I was thinking this guy would fall out in a half hour or so....but nope, a long 2 hrs







& I actually had to push!

I have my whole birth story typed up - just haven't posted it because....we can't decide on a name







& he'll be 2 weeks old tomorrow!

Here's what I think about the RRL though, at least IME, I was already 4 cm & 90% effaced, babe at zero station, so I was "ripe." I think that it relaxed my uterus but possibly did kick start labor (but who knows, my babes are always on time.) The first half of the labor was pretty mellow, contraction wise & I didn't feel the urge to push when my water broke - which is a first for me. I hated the sOB that I ended up with & didn't really want to go to the hospital, so maybe that is why my labor took longer than the last one (he was also
8 lbs, 4.5oz - which is bigger than my girls were.)

If I were to do it over again, I'd still drink the RRL...but I'd stay home







.


----------



## Mama2 '05'06

Hi all!







I am currently 20 weeks pregnant and I have been taking rrl in capsule form for a month now. I was worried that it would cause early labor but I read that it won't and to take it regularly and increase as delivery draws near. Question is: Is it the same in capsule as in tea? Also, I have alot of Braxton- Hicks contractions. They are much stronger than with my dd (10 months old). The nurse at the drs said that's normal. If tea is better I will get it b/c I don't want another 21 hr labor.







Thanks!


----------



## Kellie_MO4

Okay, how does this sound for a brew...
I boil about 4-5 C water in a teakettle, and then add (in a muslim (i think?) bag) a small handful of RRL (and I have big hands, so a handful..lol), I add a TM bag of preggo tea, and a mixed berry bag (for flavor). first time I let it steep overnight, but this last time I forgot about it (oops! lol) and it steeped for about 15 hours... Then add maybe 6 or so cups water to make iced tea... tastes not bad, but does the strength sound okay?

ETA I usually fill a 20 oz cup with ice, and then fill up with tea, and have 2-3 cups/day (yes, I'm an ice muncher..lol)


----------



## gen_here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kellie_MO4*
Okay, how does this sound for a brew...
I boil about 4-5 C water in a teakettle, and then add (in a muslim (i think?) bag) a small handful of RRL (and I have big hands, so a handful..lol), I add a TM bag of preggo tea, and a mixed berry bag (for flavor). first time I let it steep overnight, but this last time I forgot about it (oops! lol) and it steeped for about 15 hours... Then add maybe 6 or so cups water to make iced tea... tastes not bad, but does the strength sound okay?

ETA I usually fill a 20 oz cup with ice, and then fill up with tea, and have 2-3 cups/day (yes, I'm an ice muncher..lol)

As far as the RRL strength, that sounds like about what I do. I measure mine out based on what the bag at the store said (2 tsp per 6-8 oz of water). I do 8-9 rounded teaspoons of RRL, and 1/2 handful of nettles and about .5-1 Tbs of milk thistle (crushed with a rolling pin) into a quart mason jar, pour 4+ cups of boiling wated over it, and then cap up the jar and let it set on the counter (at least) overnight. In fact, I made it last night at this time and I haven't strained it yet... I should go do that and get tonight's cup =)


----------



## L'lee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kellie_MO4*
I boil about 4-5 C water in a teakettle, and then add (in a muslim (i think?) bag) a small handful of RRL (and I have big hands, so a handful..lol), I add a TM bag of preggo tea, and a mixed berry bag (for flavor).

That sounds like a REALLY good idea, wish I'd thought of that before buying 5 pounds of various teas. Oh, well!


----------



## jinkel

Hi, all! Due in July, and hopping on the RRL bandwagon.

Question - - what does nettle do? I see a lot of people adding it to their RRL tea....


----------



## wildflowermama

I make a strong infusion (a big handful of rrl in a quart sized pitcher. I pour boiling water over it, mix in a tablespoon or two of raw honey, and let it steep overnight leaving herbs in and straining). I avoided it during the first trimester as there are a few vague studies (relatively new I think) relating it to early miscarriage but now I drink as much as I crave. I mix it half and half with orange juice and drink it cold. I love it and crave it a lot. Sometimes I drink nettle infusion instead but often I drink both.


----------



## Peppamint

Here's some info I found to explain more about nettle:

Quote:

NETTLE LEAVES (Urtica Dioca)

Less well known as a pregnancy tonic but deserving a wider
reputation and use, Urtica is one of the finest nourishing tonics
known. It is reputed to have more chlorophyll than any other
herb. The list of vitamins and minerals in this herb includes
nearly every one known to be necessary for human health and
growth.

Vitamins A, C, D and K, calcium, potassium, phosphorous, iron and
sulphur are particularly abundant in nettles. The infusion is a
dark green colour approaching black. The taste is deep and rich.
If you are blessed with a nettle patch near you, use the fresh
plant as pot herb in the spring.

Some pregnant women alternate weeks of nettle and raspberry
brews; others drink raspberry until the last month and then
switch to nettles to insure large amounts of vitamin K in the
blood before birth.

The benefits of drinking nettle infusion before and throughout
pregnancy include:

*Aiding the kidneys. Nettle infusion were instrumental in
rebuilding the kidneys of a woman who was told she would have to
be put on a dialysis machine. Since the kidneys must cleanse 150
percent of the normal blood supply for most of the pregnancy,
nettle's ability to nourish and strengthen them is of major
importance. Any accumulation of minerals in the kidneys, such as
gravel or stones is gently loosened, dissolved and eliminated by
the consistent use of nettle infusions.

*Increasing fertility in women and men.

*Nourishing mother and fetus.

*Easing leg cramps and other spasms.

*Diminishing pain during and after birth. The high calcium
content, which is readily assimilated, helps diminish muscle
pains in the uterus, in the legs and elsewhere.

*Preventing haemorrhage after birth. Nettle is a superb source or
vitamin K, and increased available haemoglobin, both of which
decrease the likelihood of postpartum haemorrhage. Fresh Nettle
Juice, in teaspoon doses, slows postpartum bleeding.

*Reducing haemorrhoids. Nettle's mild astringency and general
nourishing action tightens and strengthens blood vessels, helps
maintain arterial elasticity and improves venous resilience.

*Increasing the richness and amount of breast milk.

Quote:

Nettle leaves are a storehouse of nutrition, with high iron and calcium contents, as well as an excellent source of folic acid, an essential nutrient during pregnancy. Nettle strengthens the kidneys and adrenals, while it relieves fluid retention. Because nettle also supports the vascular system, it can prevent varicose veins and hemorrhoids. Postpartum, it increases breast milk. Nettle tea has a rich, green taste and can be mixed with other herbs. Cooked nettle is a mineral-rich substitute for spinach and an excellent side dish with a dash of lemon juice and sesame seeds. Try substituting nettle in lasagna. Pick it fresh from spring until mid summer, but be sure to wear gloves to protect your skin. Its nickname is "stinging nettle," but this sting disappears when cooked. Pick extra to freeze and have on hand for the winter months.


----------



## thundersweet

I just found out I am pregnant! Is the tea safe for those of us with high blood pressure?


----------



## wildflowermama

I drank it freely throughout my pregnancies with High bp.

If you are just now pregnant, perhaps you will not have that problem this time around. I'm not having it this time (after two pregnancies with it).

Jo


----------



## amybw

subbing...

I have looked at the TM tea in the grocery store several times and have talked myself out of it!

Next time I am there I am getting it!
I am planning a VBAC and want all the help i can get!









thanks ladies!









Amy


----------



## MovingMomma

I need help finding bulk RRL to buy online! I placed an order with Mountain Rose Herbs, but they are sold out & don't have an ETA for more stock.







I don't want to buy from the Bulk Herb Store since it appears to be run by the Pearls. Where else can I buy it?


----------



## Peppamint

If you can get in on a Frontier coop, you can get good prices on it.


----------



## luvmybucababy

Is it ok/beneficial, to continue drinking after birth?


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmybucababy*
Is it ok/beneficial, to continue drinking after birth?

RRL is definitely beneficial for women always... just be sure any other added herbs are lactation safe.


----------



## ~*max*~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmybucababy*
Is it ok/beneficial, to continue drinking after birth?

And it is supposed to be helpful w/afterpains.


----------



## logan&jordansmommy

Quote:

don't want to buy from the Bulk Herb Store since it appears to be run by the Pearls.
What does that mean? Sorry may be a silly question. I am going to be looking for some RRL too so I just wanted to make sure to buy from a reputable place.


----------



## jinkel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma*
I need help finding bulk RRL to buy online! I placed an order with Mountain Rose Herbs, but they are sold out & don't have an ETA for more stock.







I don't want to buy from the Bulk Herb Store since it appears to be run by the Pearls. Where else can I buy it?

I also tried to order mine from Mountain Rose Herbs (but they were out of stock). I ended up ordering mine from from www.redmoonherbs.com . I honestly can't vouch for the quality, though (since I haven't received it yet)...


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *logan&jordansmommy*
What does that mean? Sorry may be a silly question. I am going to be looking for some RRL too so I just wanted to make sure to buy from a reputable place.

The Bulk Herb Store has lots of articles by Michael & Debi Pearl, and appears to be a business they started and some of their grown children now run. Michael & Debi Pearl wrote _To Train Up A Child_, a book about "discipline" that advocates child abuse. The first article I pulled up on their website (www.nogreaterjoy.com) recommends pulling the hair of a 3 month old nursling who bites. Here is a thread about a case where a mother has been charged with first degree murder after her son died while she was "disciplining" him using the Pearl's techniques: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ght=debi+pearl

I'm not 100% how the Bulk Herb Store is affiliated with the Pearls, but just having articles written by such people is enough to convince me to spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## amybw

maybe a silly question, but is RRL Tea okay for men to drink?









If i have a yummy pitcher of tea, DH may want some too.


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinkel*
I also tried to order mine from Mountain Rose Herbs (but they were out of stock). I ended up ordering mine from from www.redmoonherbs.com . I honestly can't vouch for the quality, though (since I haven't received it yet)...

When do you expect your order to arrive? Care to post a review when it does? Thanks!


----------



## logan&jordansmommy

Quote:

The Bulk Herb Store has lots of articles by Michael & Debi Pearl, and appears to be a business they started and some of their grown children now run. Michael & Debi Pearl wrote To Train Up A Child, a book about "discipline" that advocates child abuse.
Yikes! Thanks for the info!


----------



## jul511riv

RRL tea, to my knowledge, is safe for men to drink. I wouldn't go overboard on it, if I were a dude, but that is just me. Double check.

Okay, I've been surfing the old posts...but how many people on here have ACTUALLY done the infusion for the labor and what has been the result? What about drinking prior to that? How much how often? What is the general consencious.

I took it during DD's pregancy and before the birth, but never in HUGE doses. I kinda wish I had. I know I stepped it up i the third trimester by making sure to drink a couple-few cups every day. I don't think it made any difference with the birth though.

On a related issue, what does everyone have to say about back labor? Are there any herbs or things that can be done for this? Or should I be posting this on a new thread?

Thanks.


----------



## jinkel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma*
When do you expect your order to arrive? Care to post a review when it does? Thanks!

It's shipping to my mom in the U.S. She should probably receive it next week, and then she ships it over to me (I'm in Singapore). So I probably won't receive it for about two weeks.

I've never had RRL before - so I'm not sure what "the good stuff" should look/taste like, but I'm happy to still share how it tastes!


----------



## thundersweet

It looks like mountainroseherbs.com has it back in stock. I tried to order the other day and it was out of stock. I checked last night and it didnt say out of stock anymore. I ordered some!!


----------



## AppleOrangePear

My local herbalist makes it and I was totally addicted to it the first weeks of pregnancy. Now i have backed off my addicted a bit







I keep telling her she needs to sell her herbs and products online. If someone wasnt able to order it or find it I wouldnt mind getting some from her and shipping it.

In her pregnancy tea it contains:

rasberry leaf
lemon balm
strawberry leaf
nettle
peppermint
spearmint
oatstraw
alfalfa
squaw vine stevia

Its really high in vitamins and nutrients.

I havent tried it hot I also steep the herbs for 20minutes for the medicianal value and then ice it for ice tea. (especially since i live in florida)









as for men drinking it my herbalist has always said the rasberry lf is wonderful for the prostate and more.

michele


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv*
On a related issue, what does everyone have to say about back labor? Are there any herbs or things that can be done for this? Or should I be posting this on a new thread?

Thanks.

I don't know that any herbs would really help with this, but getting baby into a good anterior position is pretty necessary. Even then, some women do just feel labor more in their backs.









My baby was posterior a lot the last week and it was really uncomfortable at times with just my prodromal labor so I'm really glad baby is anterior again.


----------



## KnittingKara

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArlyShellandKai*
I also steep the herbs for 20minutes for the medicianal value and then ice it for ice tea.

I like the tea hot, too, but that is what I have been doing since the temps are getting warmer here - making ice tea. I find it pretty yummy, actually









I have been just using the Traditional Medicinals Pregnancy Tea and Red Raspberry Leaf tea ... lately making a strong blend of the two as I'm in my 3rd trimester now ... and I really enjoy the taste. TM tea's are pretty easy for me to find around here, so that's what I've been using. I've been drinking a mug of hot in the morning (while browsing over the MDC boards







) and then iced during the day.

I had one of those crazy mythical 48+ hour labors with my first, so I'm really hoping this helps for my 2nd (and that it is true what they say about second babies coming faster) I'd love to hear stories from mamas who have given birth and if they noticed a difference ... and more about drinking the tea post-partum, too.

Best Wishes tea drinking mamas!







(we really need a tea drinking smilie or something dont' we?)


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thundersweet*
It looks like mountainroseherbs.com has it back in stock. I tried to order the other day and it was out of stock. I checked last night and it didnt say out of stock anymore. I ordered some!!

When I placed my order (late last week) it didn't say out of stock...but they called a few days later to tell me that they didn't have any. Maybe I'll call them...


----------



## thundersweet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma*
When I placed my order (late last week) it didn't say out of stock...but they called a few days later to tell me that they didn't have any. Maybe I'll call them...

Ohh, keep me posted. I did say out of stock a couple of days ago. I checked last night and it did not so hopefully they did get some in. I hate when I order something and then find out its out of stock.


----------



## AppleOrangePear

Hey yeah you are right we do need a tea smilie. there is only a coffee one.








there arent only coffee addicts there ARE tea addicts too

michele


----------



## yvonnemlv

OKay, so I did not have much herbs left near the end to do a daily tea. I hung on to 2 oz just incase I had a round of seemingly REAL deal. Feb 28 just before midnight I started getting surges that I KNEW were not prodromal or practice labor, so I boiled water on the stove top, then threw in 2 big handfuls (about 1.5 oz RRL) and let it steep for 30 minutes.

In the meantime, I smudged the house, lit the candles in the bathroom and gathered other things I wanted in there like water. Then I mixed up some Emergen-C strawberry flavored and drank that real fast as my son had just woken up. PUt him back to sleep, then got up and strained out my tea and drank it all in one go. It was the right temperature after 30 minutes to down. (oh I had covered the pan while it was steeping.)

Labor was about 6ish hours.. I drank the tea about an hour or so into labor. My surges were super intense and I had both front and back labor. It did not feel painful, but if I didn't have my focal point, I think I could have gone nuts. LOL. Focal point was a kind of Ooooh noise, done to a drumbeat in my head I guess. Baby girl was born March 1st at 638am in the bathtub.

In comparison with my previous labor (DS), the surges were WAY more effective. With his labor, the surges weren't nearly as intense until the last cm of dilation or so (guessing with the dilation, it was the last 30 min before I started feeling pushy anyway). That labor would have been the same amount of time had his head presentation been a bit better (he came otu broadside of head) and my pelvis wasn't locked from injuries which I cleared up with chiropractor a year after his birth and made sure to keep going a few times before this birth!

So.. now I just need to read the original post to remember why I took it, LOL. I would take it again because even if it didn't make the surges unnoticable, I felt it really helped give my body an extra oomp to work with that and it is tasty.


----------



## MovingMomma

I finally found a place to order bulk RRL: Stony Mountain Botanicals (www.wildroots.com). I paid $8.40 for 1lb of organic RRL plus 5.80 for shipping (USPS Priority) for a total of $14.20. I ordered Thurs. morning and got an email that same evening saying they'd shipped my order already.


----------



## CryPixie83

Just a quick post! I'm hoping to order a bunch of RRL tea very soon (5 months preggy and I've drank about three cups of pregnancy tea total, yikes!)

Someone suggested the Mother Tea from Compleate Mother. Has anyone tried it and if so how did you like it? Just wanna find out before i spend $15 lol


----------



## KittyKat

Just stopping by to add my two cents on RRL:

I drank RRL off and on during early pregnancy this time, and a quart per day religiously during the last trimester. I made sure to brew it strong to get the maximum benefit, a bare minimum of 4 hours steeping time, usually closer to 8-12 hours.

I had a few episodes of prodromal labor, but they only lasted an hour or two each time, and weren't painful at all. Obviously these prodromal contractions did help, because labor was quick!

Labor started at 41 weeks 5 days, at 4 am. The first contraction felt similar to the prodromal ones, but they quickly gained in strength and frequency. By 6 am I knew this was "the real thing" and got Dh up.

Baby was born at 9:09 am, about 15 minutes after we got to the hospital, and literally 2 minutes or less after I got into the birth tub. Laboring in the car was not fun, but it wasn't "unbearable" or horrific. My back was uncomfy, and I was glad to get up and walk, but overall labor was easy and fast. The contractions were strong, and especially the last few were painful, but they felt like hard work, not like "Oh I'm going to die! Give me drugs NOW!" type of pain (like I have with a migraine headache, or when my neck gets torqued and out of whack).

I pushed maybe 3 times total, and had NO tearing at all (but then, she only weighed 6 pounds 2 oz!) and at 3 days pp my lochia is slowing down nicely. I had normal bleeding at the birth, and have not had any afterpains so severe I wanted pain medication. I have had one or two while nursing that felt like mild labor contractions, but the sensation passed after a minute or two of nursing.

I was ready to walk out of the hospital 3 hours after giving birth, but we stayed until 5 hours so the pediatrician could clear the baby to go home. We were back home with our baby girl 12 hours after the first labor contraction hit!

Yeah, I definitely recommend the RRL. Drink up ladies!

Kathryn


----------



## amybw

thanks for sharing the labor stories!









I got mine friday night and started drinking yesterday. I just bought some TM brand ( i dont like ordering "unknowns" online) and at the advice of another MDC momma and friend, bought some celestial seasonings raspberry zinger to add to it. I made a whole pitcher of about 3/4 RRL and 1/4 RZ.
YUMMY!!! I love this tea!
I use a couple drops of stevia to sweeten. Anyone else sweeten yours? what do you use?

Thanks ladies. I am so excited to learn about something else to help!













































Amy


----------



## sprout 1

Ok, what about RAW rrl's? The wild rr are leafing out in a major way, and on my daily walk with ds I've been eating them by the handfull!!! Not the tastiest, kinda bitter but not bad all in all. I read that they have the most antioxidants before they flower in the spring, and I also read that it's good to eat them raw (blended in a smoothie, I'm too lazy to actually take them into the house and blend them, but I have plans







)
I don't know anything about drying leaves for tea, or what it does to the compounds in the leaves... would it take more raw leaves to equal the dried in a cup of tea?
Does anyone else eat them raw?


----------



## Stayathomemommy

Question about loose tea? I was using tea bags for most the pregnancy but my health food store ran out so i bought the loose stuff and got a medel infuser. i fill it up and its not near as strong as the tea bags made it. i am wondering how much of the loose tea to steep?? and for the labor tea i took some cheese cloth and put a handful in it and closed it off to have it ready. is it less effective bundled up? should i just throw it in water and then strain it afterwards??


----------



## ~*max*~

I had to lay off the rrl tea for a while, bc I was experiencing PTL at 32 weeks. Once I hit the safetey mark of 36 weeks, I started drinking it again. I was having a lot of prodromal labor, but the tea seems to have slowed this down (or coincidence?). I am much more comfortable now.

I make it iced, letting it steep overnight. I use 3 bags of TM rrl and 2 bags of TM pregnancy tea to a quart of water, then sweeten w/honey. When I make it cold, I drink it throughout the day instead of water. It's very refreshing.

I am already 4cm dilated, so am hoping to go into labor soon. I'll let you know if the tea seemed to have any effect.


----------



## amybw

Glad your PTL slowed down Max.

keep us updated on your progress!
so exciting!


----------



## MovingMomma

Kathryn: Congrats!!! I "know" you from the EC list...so happy to hear your wonderful news!


----------



## EmilyS

I just bought some raspberry leaf (dried) at WHole Foods today. Is this the same as RED raspberry leaf? Also, I am two days overm y due date and just started drinking the tea today. Is there still any chance it will help speed labor or anything?


----------



## mommyjamieof2

I have been drinking rrl for abour 2 weeks now I am 37 weeks along I didn't find out about the stuff till recently. But I have few questions. I am using tea bags how much water and tea bags do you use? How often do you drink it? I bought some tea today called pregnancy tea that has other things like nettle, do any of you who drink this blend get sleepy should I drink it at night? I was told you should drink it hot and fast is this true? Do any of you do raspberry leaf drops, I saw these at the store and they are more expensive but wondering if they are more effective? What is a strong brew with tea bags for the hospital? Are any of you planning to do blue and black cohash? My OB is going to start me and I was wondering/ thinking about taking these the night before to possibly avoid pitocin. Thanks I know alot of questions


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyjamieof2*
My OB is going to start me and I was wondering/ thinking about taking these the night before to possibly avoid pitocin. Thanks I know alot of questions

Do you mean your doctor is going to induce you? If so, may I ask why? I'm always curious what the rush is


----------



## sprout 1

jamie- It shouldn't make you sleepy, and you can find more info on nettles (and brewing) on this thread, maybe try a search and you can see everyone's opinion on the best way to brew! What I do know about rrl is that like exercise, it takes repeated use to have an effect, so drink it every day. If you don't like drinking the tea, I'm sure the tincture would be fine, but otherwise just save yourself the $$ because the tea has the same stuff! You can drink it hot or cold, I think the big dose before/during labor is the hot/fast one... there's a big post about that early in the thread I think...
About the induction thing, I don't know your specifics but personally I'd suggest to reeeeeeeally really research induction before you go along with it, even with cohoshes. But if you do decide to use the cohoshes, keep in mind that they probably aren't going to kick you into labor if your body really isn't ready yet. If you want to avoid pitocin...







well don't go in to be induced (ignore that if you really need to be induced for a medical issue or something)


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morgansmom*
If you want to avoid pitocin...







well don't go in to be induced (ignore that if you really need to be induced for a medical issue or something)









ITA, unless you have a medical condition that necessitates induction I would avoid it as many inductions quickly end up "emergency c-sections". Just a thought.


----------



## sprout 1

yep, unfortunately induction was the first step to getting that purty c/s ribbon next to my son's name. I was 42+ weeks so my midwives had to drop me (and ds was 12lbs.) but if I had it to do over again, I wouldn't have stepped foot in that hospital.


----------



## CryPixie83

Wow Amy, Morgan was a big boy! You sure know how to grow 'em!







You and I are due to have UCs around the same time


----------



## sprout 1

Morgan was born in alaska where they say things grow big... like monster cabbages... so hopefully this wisconsin baby will be a little more ah.. moderate. Like a wisconsin cabbage or something







I'm glad to be here and due in the summer too, because we're overrun with wild red raspberries- I have an endless supply to experiment with! I'm still wondering if anyone smoothies raw leaves or eats them raw in some other way... I read about it in Herbs, Helps, and Healings and they actually don't taste all that bad, especially in a smoothie. DS even loves the green smoothies!


----------



## CryPixie83

mmmmm smoothie *drool*


----------



## sunshinestarr

Can someone tell me if it's okay if I put the RRL that I have now (from Mountain Rose Herbs - fantastic!) into capsules and eat it?


----------



## AppleOrangePear

Does it matter if it is just RRL or if it contains RRL along with other good pregnancy herbs such as nettle etc?

Michele


----------



## mommy2madison03

Okay, let me tell you that I envy all of you who actually like the RRL tea. I drank my first cup last night and thought it was awful. So I put a little raw honey in it to sweeten it some and that aftertaste is killing me. I'm really going to have to choke it down.

I really don't think it turned out as strong as it should have either. My daughter grabbed my teapot about 10 minutes into the steeping and pushed the plunger all the way down to stop the brewing. I guess that aftertaste will be even worse with my next quart.

How much honey do you add to a quart? I put in maybe 2-3 teaspoons. I still thought it tasted bad so I put in a little sugar too! lol Bad I know!

To make mine, I boiled 4 cups of water. I put in about an ounce of tea in the infuser and let it set for about 20 minutes. I then poured the tea into a container and added the honey and sugar and stuck it in the fridge for this morning to drink all day. Am I doing this right?

I hope aquire the taste for this really soon!


----------



## loomweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArlyShellandKai*
Does it matter if it is just RRL or if it contains RRL along with other good pregnancy herbs such as nettle etc?

Michele

I have actually been doing RRL and Nettles at the sug of my MW to keep my past anemia in check....


----------



## Peppamint

Ina- it's much tastier with some nettles, spearmint etc added.


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
Ina- it's much tastier with some nettles, spearmint etc added.









OK now I have to ask this, mainly because DH is getting me tea ingredients for Mother's Day, but what does everyone flavor their RRL tea with?

I'm already getting Nettles and maybe Spearmint, but I'd love to hear ideas and such


----------



## deditus

What I have been using in my cotton tea bag:
6 t. rrl
4 t. nettle
3 t. spearmint
3 t. alfalfa
Steeped in a quart jar overnight and diluted 1:1 the next day. It's yummy! I bought my herbs from Mountain Rose, on others recommendations, and they were really fresh. I do not like stale rrl (as in TM tea bags).


----------



## mommy2madison03

Thank you so much! Now I just need to find those two things! I'm hoping the RRL will still help me out come labor time since I'm just now starting it at 31 weeks. Only one way to find out though!


----------



## amybw

I have been making it by the pitcher with 4 bags of TM RRL ( not the pregnancy blend- mint makes me nauseous, just plain RRL) and 2 bags of celestial seasonings raspberry zinger at the suggestion of a friend ( whose MW suggested it).
I think it is yummy!

I started sweetening it with Agave nectar. Doesnt have the twang of honey that i dont like.

I had to stop drinking it for a couple of days. I got terrible BH ctx on saturday evening that lasted til sunday morning. I had one maybe two glasses on saturday. I am not sure if it was the tea or overdoing it. So i took a break.

drank a glass monday evening with dinner, same thing monday night but i had gone grocery shopping. Thought maybe int was the overdoing it again.

took a break from it yesteday- no pains, ctx, cramps...

Picked back up today and I am having a glass right now. We shall see if the BH come back. If so, I am gonna make it weaker or take a complete break for a few weeks.
It kinda scared me!

Is this normal? should i worry or does that mean it is working?

thanks!








Amy


----------



## Peppamint

I love the flavor of the Traditional Medicinals brand, it has RRL, strawberry leaf, nettle, spearmint, fennel, rose hip, alfalfa and lemon verbena.










I haven't tried the Yogi brand yet.

I'm too lazy to use my own herbs so I buy the teabags. Too much cooking from scratch and such I guess.


----------



## CryPixie83

What's so special about alfalfa? what type of flavor does it add?


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
I'm too lazy to use my own herbs so I buy the teabags. Too much cooking from scratch and such I guess.









Well, the way I figure it it's much more cost efficient to buy in bulk, especially as I'll be icing pitchers of it. Plus making my own tea makes me feel witchy


----------



## luv2bmommie

Is RRL okay to drink if trying for a VBAC?

Mama to Alexis 8/01/03 and baby boy on his way 6/22/06


----------



## sunshinestarr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr*
Can someone tell me if it's okay if I put the RRL that I have now (from Mountain Rose Herbs - fantastic!) into capsules and eat it?


----------



## CryPixie83

Sunshinestarr, I don't see why it wouldn't be ok







That's what I'd do if I couldn't stomach it...wish I hd done that witht he Shepherds' purse my MWs had me drink last pregnancy blech!


----------



## MovingMomma

SO Mountain Rose Herbs ended up sending me RRL after all, after telling me it was out of stock. And I'd already bought more from Stony Mountain Botanicals. So now I've got 2 lbs.

I've only made tea w/the RRL from Stony Mountain Botanicals, so I can't compare flavor or anything, but gosh the two sure look different! SMB came in a foil vacuum sealed bag, while MRH is in a regular plastic bag. They were both described as "cut & sifted," but SMB looks like little bits of cut up leaves while MRH is nearly a powder.

Both have little bits of stems. Does anyone know if those are ok or should I pick them out?

I've been making a quart w/several tablespoons (2 or 3) each night. I drink one glass plain in the morning & a second glass w/a touch of cranberry peach 100% juice at night. For some reason I like it plain in the morning but in the evening it needs a little extra.


----------



## Peppamint

I too was surprised by how coarsely cut the MRH was.








But then again, the only other that I've used has been Traditional Medicinals already in the teabag which is _really_ fine....


----------



## MovingMomma

Oh, no...I meant the Mountain Rose is super fine; the Stony Mountain is more coarse. I think I prefer the coarser, though I haven't tried the other yet. I'm afraid the super fine one will just go straight through my mesh strainer.


----------



## Peppamint

Oh really, wow! When I got my RRL from MRH I had to kinda crumble it some more because it was way too coarse to fit in the reusable cotton teabag thingie I was using.







I guess maybe it varies!


----------



## sunshinestarr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
Sunshinestarr, I don't see why it wouldn't be ok







That's what I'd do if I couldn't stomach it...wish I hd done that witht he Shepherds' purse my MWs had me drink last pregnancy blech!


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
I guess maybe it varies!









They must have more than one supplier!


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma*







They must have more than one supplier!

Or possibly more than one person cutting the tea. Orrrr the finer tea could be the last of a batch, you know how finer cut tea will settle towards the bottom while the larger chunks stay on top.

Either way, compare the flavors and tell us which you like better and why?

Do I sound like I'm assigning an essay?


----------



## deditus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
What's so special about alfalfa? what type of flavor does it add?

Ummm......I guess I use it more for Vit K than flavor. It just tastes like hay to me!


----------



## CryPixie83

Well, there are worse things it could taste like. DH definately likes the idea of adding the alfalfa to my tea.

So, my tea will consist of rrl, nettles, alfalfa and probably spearmint?

btw, my dd pulled the hutch to the microwave cart over (scary! but she's fine) and my tea for one pot broke. She was upset over it sowe went out and got a new pot, but I got a pot with an infuser in it, I can't wait to try loose leaf tea in it


----------



## Metasequoia

I like nettles, rrl, spearmint & a touch of stevia - yummmmm..

I am 8 wks pp now & I just got 2 lbs from Frontier - looks like shredded newspaper or some kind of pet bedding you'd buy in a pet store







. It came in 2 plastic bags inside a brown bag (1lb per bag.) I like it, but it's the first bulk I've bought. Figure all of the muscles in my pelvic area could use a little toning!


----------



## VaMountainMomma

Hello!! I'm 31 weeks and just bought RRL, nettle, alfafa and oat hay. Better late than never, right? 

I have a question.... seems that most of you are drinking tea during pregancy and saving the infusion for labor? My MW suggested making infusions now (a handful of herbs in a mason jar of boiling water, steep overnight).... should I just stick with the tea? I'm already having some BH contractions, I wouldn't want to go overboard or anything. WWYD?

Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## NaomiLorelie

I've been drinking infusions since the beginning of the second tri. For me, I've had significantly less BH and round ligament pains with this pregnancy than with my other two. I had started to get bad ligament pains at night as I always do before I started drinking the infusions, and they have all but stopped. I know some people say that RRL can cause BH, but I've also read that it works to relax the uterus as well as tone it. For me at least, it seems to cut the BH down.


----------



## MovingMomma

I'm drinking an infusion now (21 weeks) but made with only 3-4 tablespoons of RRL per quart. I let it steep on the counter for several hours in the evening, move it to the fridge when I go to bed, and take the infuser out in the morning when I pour my first glass. The steeping process _really_ slows down when I put it in the fridge.


----------



## Basylica

I don't want to go all over looking for 9 kinds of teas...

But i'm thinking I would love to purchase some RRL tea to make iced tea this summer with....Iced tea is a staple in the south, you know









Should I just buy RRL? or look for a blend?
*confused*

I definately don't want to fool with tea bags, esp for making a pitcher of iced tea!


----------



## Satori

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Basylica*
I don't want to go all over looking for 9 kinds of teas...

But i'm thinking I would love to purchase some RRL tea to make iced tea this summer with....Iced tea is a staple in the south, you know









Should I just buy RRL? or look for a blend?
*confused*

I definately don't want to fool with tea bags, esp for making a pitcher of iced tea!

I just bought bulk loose RRL tea and loose spearmint and mixed them together in a pot, drained it though mesh thingy and poured it into a pitcher, added some sugar and put in the fridge to chill. Its yummy!


----------



## sunshinestarr

Hi everyone!








Since the weather is becoming hotter here where I am, I have taken to drinking iced RRL tea. It's funny though, because I never usually sweetne it if it's hot, but I guess the bitterness really comes out when it's cold and I have to add some sweetner to make it palatable for me.
I'm so confused about stevia. I bought some of the powdered stevia from Mountain Rose Herbs and I don't think I'm using it correctly... It doesn't seem to sweeten anything I use it in (maybe I'm not using enough..? I hear everywhere that just a pinch is needed though..) and it just has this ... weird taste..
What am I doing wrong??! I've gone back to my brown sugar.


----------



## kamismommy

Thought I'd post my RRL story.
I didn't drink the tea, I took RRL tablets (they are much stronger and none of the icky taste! yet you can break them apart and make tea from the contents if you wish..tried it a couple times...no way! lol)...started at about week 35 and continued until the day I gave birth. I was told by my MIL they would make contractions more progressive and help to make them less painful.
I was induced by pitocin at 8 days over (even though my water was bulging through a 1-2 cm cervix for a couple weeks...kept expecting it to pop, but it never did!)
Anyways, after the pitocin got into my system and my contractions started, they were definitely hard (they were off the chart on the monitor) and I didn't flinch! The nurse said "How are you not in agony??" I just shrugged and said "I dunno..." So then it was decided that they couldn't be that hard, and it was time to break my water...after that, it was all over! I was hoping to go without epidural or other pain relief, but after quite a few hours of contractions that lasted at least a minute and were less than a minute apart, I had the epidural...
I do wish now that I'd waited another few days and had tried less drastic measures besides the pitocin to bring on my labor, to see if I'd been able to take it better than I did. However, i was glad I didn't follow the trend of both of my sisters and need an emergency c-section! So in that respect, I'd like to think the RRL helped me!


----------



## kamismommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma*
I'm drinking an infusion now (21 weeks)

You really shouldn't be having RRL yet, honey!! Not until 35 weeks...says so on the labels even, or it does over here.


----------



## CryPixie83

Whoa whoa whoa. Many of the mamas here have educated themselves very well on this topic. Unless a woman is in danger of preterm labor (for instance my sister who has had multiple miscarriages) it is safe to drink RRL tea throughout the entire pregnancy.

Please don't go spreading misinformation, just because the labels say so.


----------



## emma_goldman

I took RRL tea from the last trimester, about twice a day or more. I loved it! And although my labor was "helped" (!?) along with pitocin because of strep b and a supposedly leaking bag, the pitocin didn't really hurt me! So the nurses cranked it to the max. Labor was pretty great except that I was tired from being without sleep for three nights due to excitement with the prelabor. The pitocin added to the exhaustion, too, because the contractions were so ineffectual and I had a hard time catching them and riding them with relaxation. I was absolutely ecstatic during pushing and had really no pain with delivery! My uterus bounced back well and I felt AMAZINGLY strong and well immediately after birth.

I wish I had known about taking the strong infusion, but FWIW, the RRL seems like GOOD stuff!

My babe was breech, though, and didn't turn on his own (I had an external version at 37 weeks). I wonder if my uterus was *too* toned??


----------



## yogamerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2madison03*
Okay, let me tell you that I envy all of you who actually like the RRL tea. I drank my first cup last night and thought it was awful. So I put a little raw honey in it to sweeten it some and that aftertaste is killing me. I'm really going to have to choke it down.

I agree with the nasty taste! I always make mine (I do an infusion with loose-leaf tea) with something else (usually some kind of lemon herbal loose-leaf). Lemon really masks the nasty taste for me. Then, I put a bunch of raw honey in as well and it actually tastes really GOOD! Good luck!


----------



## nova22

I haven't had a chance to read all these replies yet, but I'm joining in on this tribe. I had my first cup of RRL tea today and - sorry Ina & Meredith - thought it was really yummy.







My FIL brought me RRL and blue and black cohosh and the RRL was the only one I felt comfortable trying right now.


----------



## amybw

I make mine with teabags by Traditional Medicinals. Just plain RRL, not the pregnancy tea. ( I hate mint and it has some sort of mint in it.)

The last pitcher i made was YUMMY! 4 TM bags and 2 tea bags of Rasberry Zinger from Celestial seasonings. I know that isnt a specialty product and pretty mainstream, but a friend recommended it per her MW and i didnt want to order online.

I boiled water, put all 6 bags in a 2 cup glass measuring cup. Let them steep ( or soak as i call it







) all afternoon and all night. So probably 24 hrs. Poured it into a 2 qt pitcher. Added hot water to the tea bags til they ran clear and squeezed out clear and kept pouring the water into the pitcher til it was full.

I let the bags stay in the pitcher, brought the tags up through the pour spout.

It was so good I barely needed to sweeten!


----------



## kamismommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
Whoa whoa whoa. Many of the mamas here have educated themselves very well on this topic. Unless a woman is in danger of preterm labor (for instance my sister who has had multiple miscarriages) it is safe to drink RRL tea throughout the entire pregnancy.

Please don't go spreading misinformation, just because the labels say so.

Well, I just know it's certainly not advised to have it before then over here!


----------



## nova22

Well, I'm officially a true believer in the power of RRL tea. I had two cups of RRL tea last night and it felt like I had one looooong contraction (not painful, just nice and firm). It definitely feels like the herbs are doing their job.

Now if only they would make a kegal toner, a cervix dilater, and a baby pusher-outer in the form of an herb, I'd be in good shape.


----------



## ~*max*~

Hi RRL Tea Tribe. I'm back from having my baby & thought I'd share my RRL experience w/you. I started drinking pregnancy tea & RRL tea early on, but had to stop at 32 weeks when I went into preterm labor (not related to the tea, I am sure). I started the RRL back when I reached the safe date of 36 weeks. I probably drank a quart a day. I like it iced w/a chammomile bag & honey added for flavor.

My labor was pretty quick - water broke at 10am, then strong cx began, started pushing around 1pm and she was born at 2:30pm. The pushing would have been shorter, but she was very big, 9.9 lbs, and had shoulder distocia, so that complicated matters. My afterpains have been moderate. So I am not sure if the RRL attributed to the short labor, or if it was bc it was my 4th birth. But my afterpains this time around do seem less than w/the last - so perhaps it does help w/that also. Gotta run - babe needs me.


----------



## VaMountainMomma

Congrats on the new little one, Max! Thanks for sharing your RRL story... I'm gonna go drink a glass now!


----------



## Peppamint

Another quick RRL birth here... I drank my normal large mug of pg/rrl tea before bed... dd2 was waterbirthed @ home at 3:45am three days ago after two intense hours of back labor (not posterior, but suspected nuchal hand/fist).

Unfortunastely, tons of afterbirth pains and my back is still sore but otherwise I feel awesome!

So each labor has halved, I drank pg and/or RRL tea all three pgs:
#1- 8 hours from start of Pitocin
#2- 4 hours from realizing it was active labor and not more prodromal labor
#3- 2 hours from realizing it was active labor and not more prodromal labor


----------



## CryPixie83

Awww new babies! Congrats mamas! Yay!


----------



## boobyfeeder

Joining the tribe, I am almost 29 weeks with DD #2, due August 9th. I have been drinking the TM tea for a couple of weeks now, not a huge fan of the taste but I drink it anyway.







Once it starts getting hot on a regular basis, I will make the iced tea. DH looked for the loose tea at the store today and couldn't find it, so I will be buying it online.


----------



## CryPixie83

I finally got my shipment of tea yesterday from Mountain Rose Herbs (it really didn't take that long, I'm just super impatient!) and mmmmmmm yummy! You could smell the spearmint before the box was even opened! After a little experimenting I found a pretty yummy mix, so I thought I'd share with everyone









1/4c. Alfalfa
1/2c. Spearmint
1/2c. Nettles
1 c. Raspberry leaf

I put it all in a mason jar and mix it well, then use about a tablespoon of the tea for my small infuser pot (enough for two cups of tea).

I had equal amounts of the alfalfa, nettles and spearmint the first time, but I've discovered I'm not overly fond of the taste of the alfalfa so I decreased the amount a bit. Much better now









I'm going to be making a jug of this for the fridge in a couple minutes, especially since it's so warm and muggy out today.

Cheers!


----------



## KatSG

I think I'm joining you all. I had a quick and easy labor last time, but this one just won't get started! I'm really okay with that--sort of--but I'm a "do-er" so I need to be actively engaged in some kind of activity to get this party started. So, getting out my herbs and my infusion pot...


----------



## CryPixie83

Quick question: my dd (almost 2) absolutely loves my tea (rrl, nettles, alfalfa and spearmint) and would drink it all day if we let her. Is it safe for her to drink?


----------



## Harmony96

Hi all,

Subscribing and new to this tribe.







I'm 11w5d with our first pregnancy and first baby.







I sipped a weak-ish cup of RRL tonight while reading the board (box of tea bags from the local health food store). I'll probably finish off the box (just started it tonight) and order some bulk RRL and nettle for later.

I like the tea. Tastes good.  But then again when I drink "regular" tea, I drink it unsweetened. I can't stand sweet tea, hot or cold. Tastes gross to me. LOL.

I read this WHOLE thread and was so pleased to see all the mini-birth stories.







Mine seems like it is still SO far away right now, but whenever it happens then I'll definitely come to share.







Both of my sisters had C-sections (after inductions yuk) so it will be interesting to see how my labor and birth turn out.

Andrea


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
Quick question: my dd (almost 2) absolutely loves my tea (rrl, nettles, alfalfa and spearmint) and would drink it all day if we let her. Is it safe for her to drink?

I don't see why not. From the Bulk Herb Store, they list it as a remedy for nausea in children, so I'd imagine it's safe for her to drink. It's just red raspberry leaves.









My MIL is bringing me some fresh leaves this weekend from her garden, and I will dry them and make my own tea. I can't wait!


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobyfeeder*
I don't see why not. From the Bulk Herb Store, they list it as a remedy for nausea in children, so I'd imagine it's safe for her to drink. It's just red raspberry leaves.










I kinda figured they would be safe, but sometimes paranoid mommy-syndrome kicks in


----------



## jul511riv

Hey Andrea, welcome. I'm about where you are in my second pregnancy. Good luck to you and may you have an easy and productive pregnancy, labor and delivery. And pay no mind to your sister's past experiences...each woman is different (even if they DO share genetics) and there are MANY alternatives to try (usually) before having a c-section. And, if you do end up having a c-section (a blessing that you WON'T!!!) don't pay it much mind either. The name of the game is making the best choices we can and doing our best as often as possible. Being healthy, healthy baby...blah blah blah...that's all that really matters.

All that being said, c-sections can be incredibly rare in societies and cultures where it is not the "socital" or "safe" norm...so the chances of that happening to you are relatively low, IMO.

As for kids drinking the tea... our dd would steal my whole mug if I let her. She gulps it hot and gulps it cold. When I mentioned this to my good friend, she gave me a GREAT answer "well, she has a uterus too...so it can't hurt!" And you know, she's likely right about that. So far, no problems, and it even seems to put her in better spirits...

Okay ladies....how much are you drinking...how much SHOULD we be drinking throughout the pregnancy? When to increase?


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv*
As for kids drinking the tea... our dd would steal my whole mug if I let her. She gulps it hot and gulps it cold. When I mentioned this to my good friend, she gave me a GREAT answer "well, she has a uterus too...so it can't hurt!" And you know, she's likely right about that. So far, no problems, and it even seems to put her in better spirits...

Okay ladies....how much are you drinking...how much SHOULD we be drinking throughout the pregnancy? When to increase?









Good point, dd *does* have a uterus









As for amounts.. I've been looking for a solid consensus... there isn't one







Some say none until third trimester and then only a cup a day, while others say 1-2 cups during the first, 2-4 during the second and up to half a gallon during the third, unless of course you are at risk for miscarriages, etc etc

I wrote the recipe for the tea I'm drinking in my grimoire and the latter or the two amounts is what I wrote in.....mainly because I have found that I loooove rrl tea


----------



## boobyfeeder

I have been drinking one cup a day, I'm 29+ weeks along. As soon as I get the herbs I ordered, I will start making stronger cups, and drinking two a day if I can remember. I probably should have ordered something else to go in it, since I'm not loving the taste. Oh well. Obviously, if you have a history of m/c, you certainly shouldn't be drinking it in your first tri. I would say one cup a day for 2nd tri, then third tri up it to a couple of stronger cups, then once you get into the last couple weeks, more.


----------



## CryPixie83

Ack! so glad I popped over here, I just realized I haven't had any tea to drink today!


----------



## boobyfeeder

OMG, this stuff is SO much better iced! I got my fresh herbs really quickly from the bulk herb store, and I put a handful of the RRL into quart mason jars, poured boiling water over them, and let them sit out for about 30 minutes. Then I closed up the jars (with the leaves still in them of course) and put them in the fridge. It is so much easier to drink a quart a day now. I love it! Oh, and my MIL instead of bringing me leaves, brought me two whole raspberry plants to plant myself.







I have a few leaves drying now for testing.


----------



## MovingMomma

That's almost exactly what I do! I've never even tried the tea hot. I make it each evening: Put RRL in a mesh ball in a canning jar, pour boiling water over, cap immediately, let steep on counter for several hours, put in fridge before I go to bed, and drink the next day.


----------



## Lizzo

I was a big RRL drinker last time, but only got into it halfway through the 3rd T, so I have started as soon as I found at(like 3 weeks!) and I do a cup a day for now b/c I have to get used to the taste. I know by the end, I'll love it...or be sick of it!


----------



## sprout 1

I'm looooving my rrl smoothies, especially since the tea seems to make me nauseous. I pick a good handful of raw leaves and blend it up with some soy milk, yogurt, a little juice for sweetness and some frozen bananas








I usually drink 1/2 and save the rest in the freezer for the next day.
I've read that the leaves are best in spring/early summer so I'd like to pick some to preserve now, but I'm not sure if freezing or drying would be best?


----------



## Oana

Ladies, what's the benefit of nettle? And, is spearmint mostly for taste reasons?

I am coming on this late, but will start RRL this week (29 weeks pg). I am going for a VBAC. I took RRL capsules with my son as well.

Thanks,
Oana


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morgansmom*
I'm looooving my rrl smoothies, especially since the tea seems to make me nauseous. I pick a good handful of raw leaves and blend it up with some soy milk, yogurt, a little juice for sweetness and some frozen bananas








I usually drink 1/2 and save the rest in the freezer for the next day.
I've read that the leaves are best in spring/early summer so I'd like to pick some to preserve now, but I'm not sure if freezing or drying would be best?

Mmmm, that sounds yummy! I have no idea re: freezing or drying.

Oana, nettles are actually sposed to be really good for Vitamin K, among other things. I believe spearmint is just for taste, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Teakafrog

So, most agree that RRL is safe all throughout pregnancy? Last time I was pg (10 yrs ago!) I drank it by the gallon in my last trimester, but on other lists people who are pretty knowlegeable about herbs have told me to start now. I'm almost 9 wks. So I have been drinking a little, but not as much. And the nettle is new, I never knew about that. So I've added some of it too. I always drink it iced, make a big pitcher and usually sip all day. Any other herbs that would be good to add to it?


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobyfeeder*
Mmmm, that sounds yummy! I have no idea re: freezing or drying.

Oana, nettles are actually sposed to be really good for Vitamin K, among other things. I believe spearmint is just for taste, but don't quote me on that.

Also I think nettle can help if you have edema.


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teakafrog*
So, most agree that RRL is safe all throughout pregnancy? Last time I was pg (10 yrs ago!) I drank it by the gallon in my last trimester, but on other lists people who are pretty knowlegeable about herbs have told me to start now. I'm almost 9 wks. So I have been drinking a little, but not as much. And the nettle is new, I never knew about that. So I've added some of it too. I always drink it iced, make a big pitcher and usually sip all day. Any other herbs that would be good to add to it?

Skim through the rest of this thread (13 pages, I know), there are some recipes for combining different herbs throughout. If you have a history of m/c, I wouldn't take it in the first tri, but otherwise, a cup a day should be fine throughout the first tri.


----------



## jinkel

There's a _very_ informative post by *busybusymomma* on this very thread (page 9) about the benefits of nettle.









I did not re-post it here, due to the length of this thread (no need to make it even longer for no reason







)...


----------



## jul511riv

may be a stupid question, but putting tea into the fridge is not working for me. How do you ice this tea? Sweeten it while hot? Let it cool first? When to you put it in the fridge? I have this metal ball for steeping. Don't like it for putting in the fridge. Any ideas? Out here finding alternatives is going to be REALLY REALLY hard, so a do it yourself idea would work best...

THANKS!


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv*
may be a stupid question, but putting tea into the fridge is not working for me. How do you ice this tea? Sweeten it while hot? Let it cool first? When to you put it in the fridge? I have this metal ball for steeping. Don't like it for putting in the fridge. Any ideas? Out here finding alternatives is going to be REALLY REALLY hard, so a do it yourself idea would work best...

THANKS!

What's not working about it?

Here's how I do mine: Put teapot on to boil. As water is heating, fill mesh ball with RRL. Put ball in wide mouth canning jar. When water is boiling, fill jar & cap immediately. I do this as part of my dinner cleanup routine, and leave it on the counter until I'm ready to go to bed. Just before I go to bed about 3 hours later, I put the jar in the fridge. In the morning, I take the jar out, take the mesh ball out, and pour a glass of tea. Then I put the jar (but not the ball) back in the fridge until evening until I have my 2nd cup.

I'll sometimes add just a touch of cranberry juice to sweeten my evening glass, but I've never used sugar or honey. I'd think they'd work fine to sweeten it even when cold, though, they'd just require extra stirring.

If you don't like leaving your mesh ball in the fridge, you could try putting the herbs in the jar loose and then straining through the mesh ball into a different jar in the morning.


----------



## Satori

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv*
may be a stupid question, but putting tea into the fridge is not working for me. How do you ice this tea? Sweeten it while hot? Let it cool first? When to you put it in the fridge? I have this metal ball for steeping. Don't like it for putting in the fridge. Any ideas? Out here finding alternatives is going to be REALLY REALLY hard, so a do it yourself idea would work best...

THANKS!

I make mine the night before, let it seep for several hours in a large pot, add sugar then put it in the fridge to drink the next day.


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinkel*
There's a _very_ informative post by *busybusymomma* on this very thread (page 9) about the benefits of nettle.









I did not re-post it here, due to the length of this thread (no need to make it even longer for no reason







)...









Forgot I'd posted that.







But I've given birth since then, is that a good excuse?


----------



## sunshinestarr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
But I've given birth since then, is that a good excuse?









Could there be a better excuse????
Congrats on your new addition!!


----------



## Harmony96

Hmmmm.... my tea is clear and weak-looking now.

When I first started drinking some RRL tea, I just went down to the local health foods store and bought a box of Alvita RRL tea bags. I'm happy with them. Then to save some money since I planned on drinking a LOT of tea, I ordered 2 lbs from Mountain Rose Herbs. It arrived today and I got home and tried to brew a mug of it. I had one of those cotton things w/ the metal ring that sits on top of the cup, and the tea was in that, then I poured the water on top and let it sit for a good 5 minutes at least. Then I poured it into a pitcher and it is SO clear and pale like it hardly brewed at all.

The bag of bulk RRL seems very finely crumbled, and had a spongy texture to it from being so soft and powdery. I don't know if that is affecting its brewing ability or not. I had put in about 1/3 tablespoon of loose-ish powder into the infuser. I also noticed that w/ the Alvita teabags, when they're "used", the RRL inside has absorbed a bunch of the water and I end up with a much "fatter" teabag than I started with. The RRL from Mountain Rose seemed to keep its same volume before and after I brewed it.

Anyone have any ideas? Before I joined this thread I did read the whoooooole thing and don't recall any brewing suggestions. I'm really at a loss here though.

Thanks,
Andrea


----------



## CryPixie83

I have the RRL from Mountain Rose, so I know the spongey, crumbley texture you're talking about (it's normal). You gotta remember that the bulk stuff is MUCH fresher than anything you can get in a tea bag.

I brew my hot tea in an infusing pot a full teaspoon to a full pot, and let it steep 15-20 minutes. 5 minute steeping is great for black or green tea, but to get full taste and benefit, let the herbs steep a while


----------



## MovingMomma

Tea bags brew much faster than loose leaf. I steep my loose leaf for about 3 hours on the counter, plus overnight in the fridge (in a covered wide mouth canning jar). So yeah, I don't think 5 minutes is long enough!


----------



## jinkel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
Hmmmm.... my tea is clear and weak-looking now.

Gosh, I don't know.









Mine is always a nice healthy tea color (much darker than yours, it sounds like). But I:

- Brew a pitcher at a time (throwing in a handful of RRL)
- Cover the pitcher while it steeps
- Steep it overnight
- Didn't get my RRL from MRH. I got mine from Red Moon Herbs (so it may be a little different than yours?)

From what I've seen on this thread, I *do* know that most people steep a minimum of 15 minutes (and many do for several hours, or overnite). I'm sure that would make a little bit of a difference....?


----------



## jul511riv

gonna second this. Brew until the tea is dark. Also make sure you are using enough tea for the amount of water you are using. And estimated teabags worth might not in actuality be the same amount. I also use bulk herbs and steap for AT LEAST 15 min. FAR more flavorful and full bodied than the teabags. In fact, I'm gonna brew a mug right now!


----------



## blastomom

Okay ladies, I need your expertise. How much bulk RRL and Nettles should I buy to get me through my pregnancy from about 12 weeks through that mega quart I'm supposed to drink during labor? I don't mind buying a bit too much, and I figure I'll have about 2-3 glasses a day. I just don't want to have to place two orders if I don't have to!


----------



## jul511riv

If your at week 12...as I am...place two orders. Heck, place 10...make sure you like the particular brand you are buying first. Freeze this stuff too. I keep my bulk in the freezer and just take a filterfull out of the package and put right back.

But back to what I was saying...if you hate it, if for some reason you aren't feeling good on it...if it makes you queezy in the last trimester...who knows...? Even though it's great and we all want to see if it works, it's best not too plan too far ahead, IMO. Of course this is ONLY my opinion. But just wanted to offer my two cents. I've stocked up on stuff I couldn't stomach halfway through the pregnancy and it was a big waste of money and resources.

Goodluck and enjoy!


----------



## logan&jordansmommy

Yikes! OK, I like just about everything! Honestly, I have drank unsweetened tea all my life and really I like most things. I was using the RRL tea bags and the taste wasn't great but I didn't mind it. Well, I just bought some bulk and made the infusion like Susun Weed said in her book. I took about 1 ounce and put in in a jar. Then I added boiling water to the 1 quart mark (I also added a tiny amt of peppermint). I let it steep for 3 hours. It is so bitter I can't stand it. Is it supposed to be this bitter? This morning I added some water to the pitcher to water it down and I can handle it better but it is still pretty bad.

Just wondering if this is normal or if I did something wrong?


----------



## martha1972

I find loose leaf red raspberry tastes best. I get from a local store in Vancouver ( http://www.gaiagarden.com/products/b...ed_herbs/12263 ), but you should be able to find good suppliers from your local herbalist. Perhaps try sweetening your tea with a little Stevia?


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *logan&jordansmommy*
Yikes! OK, I like just about everything! Honestly, I have drank unsweetened tea all my life and really I like most things. I was using the RRL tea bags and the taste wasn't great but I didn't mind it. Well, I just bought some bulk and made the infusion like Susun Weed said in her book. I took about 1 ounce and put in in a jar. Then I added boiling water to the 1 quart mark (I also added a tiny amt of peppermint). I let it steep for 3 hours. It is so bitter I can't stand it. Is it supposed to be this bitter? This morning I added some water to the pitcher to water it down and I can handle it better but it is still pretty bad.

Just wondering if this is normal or if I did something wrong?

I found the teabags gross too. The bulk herbs are better, and even BETTER if you chill it and add a splash of cranberry juice, like a pp suggested. YUM!

I find it a tad bitter if it steeps for a long time (like a matter of days), I tend to leave the leaves in the jar while it's in the fridge, so it gets pretty strong. The juice counteracts the bitterness.


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobyfeeder*
I found the teabags gross too. The bulk herbs are better, and even BETTER if you chill it and add a splash of cranberry juice, like a pp suggested. YUM!

Do you use straight cranberry juice, or the sweetened stuff?


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
Do you use straight cranberry juice, or the sweetened stuff?

Sweetened, so I guess in essence I am adding sugar. But it makes a world of difference in the taste. I'd imagine straight cranberry juice would make a difference too, though probably a vastly different difference.


----------



## logan&jordansmommy

I did use the loose leaves and steeped it for 3 hours and it still was so bitter. Maybe I will try the cranberry juice!


----------



## Peppamint

I really think adding a bit of peppermint/spearmint and other beneficial herbs "softens" the taste of the RRL.


----------



## nmm2112

Just wanted to share my RRL experience - I had my baby last week!







:

What/How much a drank: basically first trimester I drank a big mug full a day, (I have a VERY "quiet uterus" - I never feel any braxton hicks or premature contractions). Second tri I drank about 3 glasses a day and by the time third trimester came I was drinking tons, as much as I liked - maybe 4-5 glasses (maybe 12oz glasses?)
I bought my RRL loose and would make it in a really big saucepan (about a day and a half's worth of tea). I would bring the water to a boil and toss in a huge, overflowing, fluffy handful of RRL (I would sometimes add a bunch of alfalfa, maybe some hibiscus (yummy!) or a tea bag of some flavored tea (orange spice, peppermint, lemon,... for variation). I would let it steep, covered all day (or overnight). Sometimes I'd sweeten it with honey or brown sugar but usually I'd just drink it unsweetened (to avoid empty calories).

My Birthing/afterbirth experience: Now, this is my third birth so I did expect it to be quicker but, this is the first time my body went into labor on it's own (my first two kids were pitocin inductions with epidurals shortly to follow).
I had my first contractions around 2:30pm and they started and were very regular, 6minutes apart - they were low and felt like moderate menstrual cramps. after about 2 hours they changed - some were more intense, others not as bad and varied sometimes only 2-3minutes apart, others were 8minutes apart. Husband FINALLY got home from work around 5:30pm he slowly loaded up the kids and my stuff and we got to the birthing center around 6:40pm ( the midwife said later she thought I was only around 4cm due to how calm I was







) but as soon as I got there she checked me and found out I was at 10cm, my bag had broken earlier that day around 10am but there was never any fluid leaking but when she checked me it all started to rush out - then, I new the baby was coming! We "rushed" into the delivery "bedroom" and I got on the bed - hands and knees and just let my body do the work - I never really felt I had to PUSH - just let my body relax enought and not be tense - the baby was in my arms in five minutes (maybe less?)
No tearing, skid marks, or anything! I feel great - just was a bit tired after the adrenaline wore off.
As for postpartal stuff - my flow (lochia) has been super low! my previous deliveries it continued for a full 6 weeks I've just about stopped - it's very minor - who know it may continue for a while but it's so minimal...

Wishing you all wonderful deliveries! Take care of yourselves!


----------



## CryPixie83

That's awesome Nicole! Congrats on the new babe!


----------



## boobyfeeder

Thank you for sharing your experience. Congratulations!


----------



## chewymama

I'm getting ready to order my bulk herbs. I'd like to try the alfalfa and nettles this time, last time I only did rrl. But on mountainroseherbs.com they have nettle leaves and root ? I'm assuming leaves. will a lb be enough to last me through my pregnancy, I'm 28 wks, I'll start slow since I do have a history of bleeding/and m/c. thanks so much


----------



## Peppamint

Yup, nettle leaf.







I don't know how much to advise you to buy, but I think my ratio of RRL and nettle was 4:1 when I made my own tea. I ended up getting lazy and going back to the stuff in the teabag.


----------



## boobyfeeder

A lb will not be enough of the RRL to last, b/c towards the end you will want to increase the amount you are drinking. I bought a lb bag around 26 weeks, and I'm about to buy another lb to last me through the rest of the pregnancy hopefully (I'm 32 weeks pg tomorrow). I also want to get alfafa to put in, but I will only get 1/2lb of that. I don't know about nettle, what are the benefits of it?


----------



## boobyfeeder

Funny RRL story:

Yesterday I picked some leaves to dry from the plants my MIL brought over for me. Last night in the middle of the night, my cat started hacking. I turned on the light and he had barfed. I couldn't for the life of my figure out why it was green. This morning I noticed about half of the leaves I had picked were gone. I finally put two and two together, and realized the stupid cat ATE my leaves! So now I have to go pick some more. Goofy cat. They aren't going to hurt him or anything, are they?


----------



## Peppamint

OMG! That sounds like my cat, he's such a nut. He eats anything green, including the poinsetta (which I thought was poisonous). I get every year in memory of my baby bro. He must just be too ornery to die.







I don't think RRL would hurt him, but...









As for the benefits of nettle, see my post on page 9.


----------



## JENinOR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *logan&jordansmommy*
Yikes! OK, I like just about everything! Honestly, I have drank unsweetened tea all my life and really I like most things. I was using the RRL tea bags and the taste wasn't great but I didn't mind it. Well, I just bought some bulk and made the infusion like Susun Weed said in her book. I took about 1 ounce and put in in a jar. Then I added boiling water to the 1 quart mark (I also added a tiny amt of peppermint). I let it steep for 3 hours. It is so bitter I can't stand it. Is it supposed to be this bitter? This morning I added some water to the pitcher to water it down and I can handle it better but it is still pretty bad.

Just wondering if this is normal or if I did something wrong?

Some herbalist recommend steeping herbs a max of 30 minutes unless steeping woody parts of plants like roots and bark. One reason is the bitter taste that can develop.

Also, RR is a bit heat sensitive compared to other herbs so it is recommended to add it last in a mixed tea or let the water cool a bit (about two minutes) before adding to RR. I should not be added to boiling water. This may or not help with bitterness.

Personally, I mix all my chosen herbs in a quart jar (or french press) and pour water over them that was just about to boil. I let them steep anywhere from 30 minutes to overnight.

My pregnancy tea mix:

Equal parts red paspberry leaf, nettle leaf, and oatstraw.
About 3/4 cup dry herbs to 1 quart water.
I drink one cup two-three times daily.

I sometimes add alfalfa, but it is contraindicated in pregnancy by some herbalists because of it's mild estrogenic properties and some individual may develop lupus like symptoms with this herb. I feel comfortable using it occasionaly or in smaller amounts because I have used it prior to pregnancy without incidence.

HTH Someone!

p.s. you can try apple juice or the concentrate to help sweeten it a bit.


----------



## lurve

does anyone know if you can reuse the loose leaf (for example, with loose green tea you can use the same leaves about four times). i have been reusing the rasberry leaf teas and get the dark color...


----------



## JENinOR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lurve*
does anyone know if you can reuse the loose leaf (for example, with loose green tea you can use the same leaves about four times). i have been reusing the rasberry leaf teas and get the dark color...

Yes! Use them as long as you have color and flavor coming. You might want to store them in the fridge when not in use.


----------



## sprout 1

so I was just sitting here pondering the recipes that measure in ounces... thinking 'how on EARTH would I know what an ounce of dried herb looks like' when I remembered from my







: days... duh. Although those weren't rich days so it's much easier for me to eyeball a 1/4 ounce







Well at least that time wasn't completely wasted, huh.
That's a lot more than I've been using, maybe that's why I haven't had bitterness problems. What I usually do (when I don't feel like making a smoothie) is fill a quart jar halfway with my herb mix and steep overnight, then mix it with equal amounts of water and a little apple and lemon juice and keep it in a pitcher in the fridge. I drink a few glasses a day and it's goooood! My mix is RRL, nettles, alfalfa (what are lupus symptoms, btw!) and rose hips. Yummy.


----------



## loomweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lurve*
does anyone know if you can reuse the loose leaf (for example, with loose green tea you can use the same leaves about four times). i have been reusing the rasberry leaf teas and get the dark color...

I have done that same thing! I will re use the mixture twice and then toss into the garden. I'm sure with the nettles (I'm using that and RRL) my soil has a very iron rich-ness! I've been trying to drink at least a cup a day. I add a little berry juice to it for added flavor some times....

Happy brewing!


----------



## loomweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
Yup, nettle leaf.







I don't know how much to advise you to buy, but I think my ratio of RRL and nettle was 4:1 when I made my own tea. I ended up getting lazy and going back to the stuff in the teabag.









I have been mixing it 2:1 because I had problems with anemia during my last prgnancy.. My MW actually suggested that.


----------



## loomweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *busybusymomma*
I really think adding a bit of peppermint/spearmint and other beneficial herbs "softens" the taste of the RRL.

















:
I was adding fresh pepp leaves until I ran out last week....


----------



## boobyfeeder

I'm about to place another order, I'm running low on RRL and I want to get some nettle. I'm 32 weeks today, will it be enough to last till the end if I get 1lb of RRL and 1/2lb of nettle?


----------



## mama in the forest

I love RRL tea!!!!!! In the summer I'm addicted to it with ice!









And hey - you know you don't have to give it up after your baby's born......it's an excellent post partum drink.......it's good throughout your whole life span.


----------



## timneh_mom

I'm joining too







I am ordering a bunch of it through our local co op but until then I got some pregnancy tea. It's got RRL with a few other things (I'm sure most here are familiar with it). I haven't had much of it though, I'm always just really thirsty for water right now! It's good with a bit of honey in it though!


----------



## fenix

Hi there! I've read up on this entire thread and I wanted to thank all of you for putting such great info and suggestions out there and for sharing your stories. I've been drinking RRL tea (TM Preg tea) on and off since I found out I was pg at 3w2d. Now that I'm almost 18 weeks I'm stepping it up and drinking a cup or 2 daily. I am inspired to make my own brew from loose leaves and am planning on placing an order soon....definitely getting RRL, nettle, alfalfa, oatstraw, and maybe some milk thistle or spearmint. I have never tried stevia and am curious to learn more about it.

I wanted to ask you ladies, I am trying to figure out what to use to brew in. I have a metal tea pot to boil the water, but I want a quart size container that I can steep in for hours, maybe overnight..one that will hold the heat for a while. I see that some of you use a mason jar. Do I need to be so concerned over what to put it in or is a glass jar with a lid a great option? I could maybe wrap it in a towel to hold the heat for a while?

I would love to pop in here now and then and share the RRL experience with all of you! Congrats to all the new mommies and those expecting!


----------



## lurve

i just wanted to add that since starting to drink my RRL tea i have not noticed as much uterine stretching pain! it's been quite nice!


----------



## jinkel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fenix*
Hi there! I wanted to ask you ladies, I am trying to figure out what to use to brew in. I have a metal tea pot to boil the water, but I want a quart size container that I can steep in for hours, maybe overnight..one that will hold the heat for a while. I see that some of you use a mason jar. Do I need to be so concerned over what to put it in or is a glass jar with a lid a great option? I could maybe wrap it in a towel to hold the heat for a while?

I haven't found any Mason jars here (in Singapore). But we do have an Ikea, so I bought a $4.00 (thick) glass pitcher there. I throw my leaves in, pour boiling water over it, cover it with a plate, and steep overnight. The glass holds in the heat for quite a while! I would imagine any glass/ceramic pitcher/jar would be sufficient, provided you feel confident it wouldn't crack on you...good luck!


----------



## illinoismommy

Nice! I read the first page, did someone ask this on one of the other pages.... somewhere I read to not drink it when you are pregnant because it could CAUSE you to miscarry? Am I worrying unnnecessarily? I think I would like to do this... I had a rough labor last time.


----------



## jul511riv

I'm sure millions will write in. RRL does NOT cause miscarriage, according to all of our ancient wisdom. Of course, western medicine and the food and drug administration would have us believe that anything that doesn't come from the hand of a doctor will most certainly harm us and all that surround us...

Do the research for yourself. As a rule of thumb, don't embark on anything that you are unsure is safe, healthwise. Please research it first and if the research doesn't convince you, then it may be best that you DON'T do it.

The "placebo" effect is relevant, IMO, and if you are seriously thinking that bad will befall you, you could swing the wind in that direction. I've heard of people who believe that taking vitamin C will make them sicker during the duration of a cold. Guess what? They DID get sicker after "consenting" to take it on the advice of a friend. Had they done the research that vitamin C is very helpful and efficient in battling a cold and felt more confident in taking the vitamin C, they might have reaped the benefits. Do you see what I"m saying?

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## NicoleW

Hello.

New here (although I registered for the site a long while back) and I have some questions. I was pointed towards this thread after asking some questions about RRL on another board.

My biggest question is - Is it safe to drink RRL if you have had a previous c-section and trying for a VBAC? I'm concerned about it, because it sounds like while the tea does a great job of toning the uterus and helping labor, the contractions end up being stronger. I know that super-strong contractions (such as those caused by being chemically induced) are a bad thing due to the increased risk of a uterine rupture.

TIA!
Nicole


----------



## Basylica

I am trying to stear clear of sugary drinks (before I had my son, in the height of my phone tech career, I would drink upto 12 cans of dew per day!) during this pregnancy...I did pretty good with my son, but I was at home for the first 5m, and did poor-er the latter half once I was working again.

My MW suggested RRL tea, and I said "I totally bought 3+lbs of leaves already, I was just waiting to hear your thoughts on when it was ok"

LOL.

I would like to brew big pitchers of sweet tea/RRL tea...lol. I'm in the south now after all!
I bought some raw organic honey to use









I just wondered how much leaves to use to make large quatities of iced tea?
I want to make 2qt at a time and keep it in the fridge for handy use









I bought 2lbs RRL, 1lb peppermint, and 1/2lb of nettle to combine into my own mix in the 4:2:1 ratio.

But should I use 2c of leaves? or what??
and any advice on sweetening such a large ammt the first time would be good (I figure adding it to hot tea will be best, but a rough estimate of what would be a "normal" ammt would be good...lol)


----------



## sprout 1

Nicole- I'm having a VBAC and feel really safe with the tea. I'm staying away from herbs like the cohoshes, but from what I've read about RRL, I think it's perfectly fine for a VBAC. It's not something that will stimulate labor or bring on contractions, and I don't think I've ever read that it makes contractions more intense. More effective, maybe. And having a strong, healthy uterus is a good thing for sure! The studies show that it doesn't really make a difference in the length of labor, but it does promote a better outcome (less interventions) so that's a good thing for us.

Shan- I brew in a 2qt pitcher with 1-2 cups of herbs and steep covered overnight. I throw in a little apple juice and lemon for sweetness/flavor and it tastes great over ice. I don't use honey so can't help you there!


----------



## Rhannie

I usually drink my RRL tea unsweetened and alternate adding nettles. Yesterday, I used Stevia to sweeten my brew for the first time. (2 teaspoons of whole leaf for 1 liter of tea) This was way too sweet for my taste, but I recommend it for anyone looking for a way to sweeten their tea.


----------



## loomweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lurve*
i just wanted to add that since starting to drink my RRL tea i have not noticed as much uterine stretching pain! it's been quite nice!

I just realized as I read this that I have experienced the same!


----------



## Harmony96

Ok something someone said several pages back got me thinking. I'll try not to make TOO big a habit of that... (thinking, that is.







) Anyway. I had started off drinking some RRL by just getting some teabags from the local healthfood store, and then I ordered a bunch of bulk RRL from Mountain Rose Herbs, and when I brewed my first cup, I used the same amount of MRH herbs that were in the healthfood store teabags, but my tea was so weak and pale. Several of you gave me suggestions, but I think the most helpful comment was this:

"Remember that the RRL you get bulk is a lot fresher than the stuff in the teabags".

This, combined with several people who said to use a little more loose tea, made me have an epiphany.

I think it's like when I'm making a recipe... and the recipe says I can use say, 3 teaspoons of fresh oregano or 1 teaspoon of dried oregano. The fresher stuff isn't as "concentrated" as the dried stuff so you need more of it to get the same effect.

So I brewed a quart today and used two big healthy tablespoonfuls of loose tea. It IMMEDIATELY turned dark, like I expect tea to do. I was excited.







And, I'm still going to end up saving money by using the bulk RRL even though I have to use "more" of it than the stuff in the ready-made teabags. Box of teabags = 4.99 = 24 cups of tea. Big bag of RRL = 7.99 (or so, can't remember exactly how much it was) = a whole bunch more than 24 cups of tea. 

Just wanted to share that with you all. Ok now, back to your regularly scheduled board.









Andrea
edd 12-9-06


----------



## CryPixie83

Andrea- you got it exactly!

I can definately see where it can be confusing, and it really is one of those things you have to experience to fully understand, but once you got it, you got it!


----------



## Harmony96

Ok one more li'l question...

I know that "regular" tea and coffee are diuretics... but is it b/c of the caffeine? Is RRL the same way or is it not a diuretic? I know that the RRL doesn't have caffeine.

I just want to know so I can drink some extra water or not. Then again, I might drink the extra water anyway.







I could probably use it for sure.

Andrea


----------



## Harmony96

Anyone?










Andrea
edd 12-9-06


----------



## Peppamint

A midwife that posts here and elsewhere online said she counts RRL as part of your daily fluid intake.







Yup, coffee and tea are diuretics because of the caffeine.


----------



## sprout 1

I've always heard that herbal teas count for water, but not juice/soda/ coffee/caffeinated teas.


----------



## sprout 1

Oh, I also have a question for everyone...
I've been drinking 2 cups a day until a few days ago (haven't been feeling well), and it seems that after I stopped drinking it I started getting really frequent, strong braxton hicks. I've heard that drinking it can either give you more bh's or stop them, so I'm wondering now if I should maybe stop drinking it if it's keeping me from getting bh's... but then again maybe it's just a coincidence. Anyone else notice more or less bh's depending on rrl intake?


----------



## boobyfeeder

I've heard both ways, more BH and less. BH are just your body practicing, but they aren't necessary. I wouldn't stop drinking it.


----------



## Rhannie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96*
Ok one more li'l question...

I know that "regular" tea and coffee are diuretics... but is it b/c of the caffeine? Is RRL the same way or is it not a diuretic? I know that the RRL doesn't have caffeine.

I just want to know so I can drink some extra water or not. Then again, I might drink the extra water anyway.







I could probably use it for sure.

Andrea

RRL doesn't dehydrate you and it is actually the opposite of a diuretic. It's been used to relieve people of lax bowels when consumed cold. But that doesn't mean you can't drink more water anyway









One place to reference the herbs you use:
http://www.botanical.com/botanical/m...pbe05.html#med

Rhannie


----------



## CryPixie83

Has anyone had a problem with RRL tea drying out/chapping your lips? My lips keep getting really chapped and the only thing I can think of is the tea







For now I'm still drinking, just wearing lots of lip balm. My tea consists of rrl, nettles, alfalfa and spearmint.


----------



## jinkel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
Has anyone had a problem with RRL tea drying out/chapping your lips? My lips keep getting really chapped and the only thing I can think of is the tea







For now I'm still drinking, just wearing lots of lip balm. My tea consists of rrl, nettles, alfalfa and spearmint.

I don't know about anyone else, but I haven't noticed any difference in my lips.


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CryPixie83*
Has anyone had a problem with RRL tea drying out/chapping your lips? My lips keep getting really chapped and the only thing I can think of is the tea







For now I'm still drinking, just wearing lots of lip balm. My tea consists of rrl, nettles, alfalfa and spearmint.

Not that I have noticed.


----------



## CryPixie83

just me then...awesome







ah well, more reason to buy some yummy burt's bees lip balm


----------



## amybw

My lips have been really dry, but i just attribute that to pregnancy, summer, etc...


----------



## huskermommy

Ok, so I've now completed the 17 pages of this thread!
I'm joining!! I am 19 wks and I drank RRL tea (in tea bag form) with my pregnancy with my daughter. I have decided to go the "fresh" route and buy in bulk. However, I have questions...

I have never brewed my own tea like this so I need a little help! I was thinking of using a combination of the following herbs:
6 tsp. red raspberry leaf
4 tsp. nettle
3 tsp. spearmint
3 tsp. alfalfa
Steep in quart jar overnight. Then dilute 1:1 of water I'm guessing.
Ok so how do I do this! LOL! Do I boil a quart of water first? How do I add the herbs? Just throw 'em in, put them in a bag or something? Do I let them steep on the stove or put them in the fridge?

Also, can you reuse the herbs? I thought I seen someone say yes, as long as you're still getting flavor?

Do I need to stock up now on herbs and freeze them or will they be available this fall as I'm due November 25th?

I also want to make sure all the herbs listed above are completely safe for pregnancy and pp and nursing. We are not doing any vax's at all for the baby and I heard nettle is good for vitamin K as well as alfalfa.

As you can see, I am lost!







: So any help would be extremely helpful! Thanks Again!
Tabitha


----------



## boobyfeeder

All of those are completely safe. Nettle and alfalfa are supposed to be great sources of Vitamin K. If you can get your hands on it, pick up a copy of Susun Weed's _Herbal for the Childbearing Year_. I'm learning a lot about herbs. You can reuse the herbs as long as you are still getting flavor, I personally don't like to reuse them b/c then they tend to float making it harder to strain. I put RRL and nettle in a quart mason jar, add boiling water, let it steep overnight then put it in a fridge strained. I just drink it straight that way, no diluting, but with that many herbs you would probably be better off diluting. Where are yougetting your herbs from? I get mine from bulkherbstore.com, they are fresh and fairly inexpensive. I estimate amts for the herbs, just throwing in handfuls.


----------



## huskermommy

Thanks Boobyfeeder!
I was thinking mountain rose herbs? I wasn't sure. SO you just put the herbs in as is with no baggy or anything right? Then leave it out to steep overnight and then strain it and put it in the fridge?


----------



## boobyfeeder

I've heard good things about MRH. Toss the herbs in and give the jar a good shake to mix them up. I make 6 qts at a time, and strain the jars into a pitcher to go into the fridge after they've steeped overnight.


----------



## loomweaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huskermommy*
Thanks Boobyfeeder!
I was thinking mountain rose herbs? I wasn't sure. SO you just put the herbs in as is with no baggy or anything right? Then leave it out to steep overnight and then strain it and put it in the fridge?

That's what I do and I got mine from Mt Rose Herbs and have been very happy with them


----------



## huskermommy

Thanks gals! I feel better now... Never done this before! Next step is buying the herbs... Oh, so how much should I get?


----------



## boobyfeeder

I got a lb of the RRL to begin with, just to make sure I would like it. You said you've had it before, so you know you like it. I still would maybe get a lb at a time. The rest of them, maybe half a lb since it's less of them you'd be using?


----------



## sunshinestarr

I've been slacking ladies. The taste of RRL is starting to make me







:. It changes soo drastically when cooled and I can't stand anything hot right now.. Sigh. I had a tall glass yesterday and wanted to puke!! I'll try to have some tonight. But I won't be happy about it!!


----------



## huskermommy

How do I store the leaves?


----------



## sunshinestarr

I keep mine in my freezer.


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr*
I've been slacking ladies. The taste of RRL is starting to make me







:. It changes soo drastically when cooled and I can't stand anything hot right now.. Sigh. I had a tall glass yesterday and wanted to puke!! I'll try to have some tonight. But I won't be happy about it!!









Try mixing it with another herb or some cranberry juice to change the taste. Personally I think it's way better cold. YUM!


----------



## sunshinestarr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobyfeeder*
Try mixing it with another herb or some cranberry juice to change the taste. Personally I think it's way better cold. YUM!

I like the cranberry juice idea!! I'm going to try that one.


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr*
I like the cranberry juice idea!! I'm going to try that one.

I can't take credit for it, another mom on this thread talked about it. It's so good that way, gives it *just* enough sweetness.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Hi ladies!

I make this every day and it's so delicious I thought I'd share the recipe. It's very simple, too.

Make RRL tea with 4 ounces of water and let steep for 10 minutes. Remove the bag and squeeze excess into cup. Add 1 tablespoon honey and a generous splash of liquid chlorophyl.









~Nay


----------



## MoonWillow

Can anyone tell me if it's still good to drink after a miscarriage? I mean I know it won't hurt me, but will it benefit me in any way? The search option is disabled and this thread is too huge to read all the way through. I just ordered a boatload of it, before I m/c'd.
TIA.


----------



## CryPixie83

After a miscarriage it would probably help your reproductive system heal. I would defiantely drink rrl after a m/c.

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## MoonWillow

Oh, good to hear. And thank you for your thoughts


----------



## Peppamint

I agree, it's good for your reproductive system no matter whether you are pg or not. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

So, do I need to get loose RR leaves, or will RR teabags (assuming I can even get them here in the desolate wasteland I call home







) work just as well?

Also, I just read on a website (selling RRLT) that "Before pregnancy, drink 2 cups per day. Abstain during first trimester and begin again at 35 weeks. By resuming at 35 weeks it has been studied to help reduce labor pains."

I guess I'm not sure that even makes complete sense to me...if you don't start up again until 35 wks, you've abstained the first AND second tri's. And why should you adstain? It didn't say why.

I haven't read this whole thread yet (c'mon--18 pages takes a long time!), but it's very interesting so far!


----------



## boobyfeeder

The loose leaves are fresher and taste much better, IMO. Plus, the bags are very expensive. As far as the other stuff goes, if you have had a history of miscarriage, I would abstain during the first tri, but start in the second tri. Once you hit third tri, start drinking more, like two-three cups a day, gradually increasing. Right now is a good time for cold tea, it's so good with a splash of cranberry juice. Perfect for a hot summer night.


----------



## nmm2112

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Also, I just read on a website (selling RRLT) that "Before pregnancy, drink 2 cups per day. Abstain during first trimester and begin again at 35 weeks. By resuming at 35 weeks it has been studied to help reduce labor pains."
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just wanted to chime in..... as far as RRL reducing labor pains ---- it seems like a difficult thing to document/prove BUT, I just gave birth three weeks ago and drank RRL throughout my pregnancy and my labor was incredible!!! I don't really think I was ever in pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I had a ton of intense contractions during my 4 hr labor but there was never any awful pain. Maybe it's just how I decided to mental think about my labor but really, it was super.... I never knew natural birth could be so "easy" abd wonderful (after seeing ladies on TV who were screaming and "going crazy" with pain I kept waiting for it to get terrible but it all happened so smoothly. I was 10cm when I got to the birthing center and had my baby within minutes,
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your pregnacy ladies! You can do it -- Just let your body do the work it needs to do and try not to resist 000 instead go with the contractions and before you know it you'll have the most beautiful newborn in your arms!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## jul511riv

INPIRING!!!

I just can't bring myself to drink this right now. I'm headed into my 16th week. Am I screwing this up if I take a break?


----------



## Fanny1460

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunshinestarr*
I've been slacking ladies. The taste of RRL is starting to make me







:. It changes soo drastically when cooled and I can't stand anything hot right now.. Sigh. I had a tall glass yesterday and wanted to puke!! I'll try to have some tonight. But I won't be happy about it!!









Maybe you can try it with a bit of lemon juice and/or apple juice?


----------



## PerennialMom

Joining in here. I haven't read the entire thread, but I like mine over ice with some fresh mint from the garden!


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv*
INPIRING!!!

I just can't bring myself to drink this right now. I'm headed into my 16th week. Am I screwing this up if I take a break?

Nah, it's better to drink it when you can stomach it rather than force it down. Take a few weeks off and resume later.


----------



## jinkel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmm2112*
Just wanted to chime in..... as far as RRL reducing labor pains ---- it seems like a difficult thing to document/prove BUT, I just gave birth three weeks ago and drank RRL throughout my pregnancy and my labor was incredible!!! I don't really think I was ever in pain







I mean, I had a ton of intense contractions during my 4 hr labor but there was never any awful pain. Maybe it's just how I decided to mental think about my labor but really, it was super.... I never knew natural birth could be so "easy" abd wonderful (after seeing ladies on TV who were screaming and "going crazy" with pain I kept waiting for it to get terrible but it all happened so smoothly. I was 10cm when I got to the birthing center and had my baby within minutes,

Enjoy the rest of your pregnacy ladies! You can do it -- Just let your body do the work it needs to do and try not to resist 000 instead go with the contractions and before you know it you'll have the most beautiful newborn in your arms!







:


Woohoo!! I LOVE hearing stories like this!!! (thanks for sharing) I'm due any day now, and have been drinking RRL like a madwoman since my 2nd trimester. I'm visualizing a smooth birth like yours (wish me luck)!


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jinkel*
Woohoo!! I LOVE hearing stories like this!!! (thanks for sharing) I'm due any day now, and have been drinking RRL like a madwoman since my 2nd trimester. I'm visualizing a smooth birth like yours (wish me luck)!









I know it! I can't wait to see if this stuff works. I've been slacking lately b/c I don't have any tea made, I'm waiting for my next order to get here







: . Jinkel, be sure to post your story!


----------



## peilover010202

Hi everyone! New here, but not to RRL/nettle tea!









I am currently 34 weeks along, and started drinking my RRL/nettle tea about 3 or 4 weeks ago and each week, I brew it a little bit stronger. Before that, I was taking RRL/nettle tinctures.

Right now, I'm up to 6tbsp of 2:1 RRL/nettle tea in a quart jar and I drink 1 quart a day. It is so yummy cold!

Since I've started taking it, my blood pressure has gone down a little bit and my bh's are almost non-existent (and I was having a LOT of them.)

Excited to join you all and see what happens in the upcoming weeks!


----------



## huskermommy

TONS of luck going your way jinkel!!!







: And I'm so glad to hear this help so many women!


----------



## huskermommy

Ok moms, I know it's in here somewhere but how do I make 1 cup of RRL????
I just got my herbs today and I want a cup... Like now! LOL!
Here's my orginal recipe...
6tsp. rrl
4tsp. nettle
3tsp. spearmint
3tsp. alfalfa
In a quart of water and then dilute 1:1....
Sooooo how could I make the same strength with only making a cup?


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huskermommy*
Ok moms, I know it's in here somewhere but how do I make 1 cup of RRL????
I just got my herbs today and I want a cup... Like now! LOL!
Here's my orginal recipe...
6tsp. rrl
4tsp. nettle
3tsp. spearmint
3tsp. alfalfa
In a quart of water and then dilute 1:1....
Sooooo how could I make the same strength with only making a cup?

Uhhhh, I have no idea! I haven't made just a cup since I used the teabags. You dilute? I just drink the mix straight up (strained of course, don't really like to chew my tea). Just estimate, toss in a bunch of herbs, and go nuts!


----------



## huskermommy

LMAO! Yeah, chewing tea isn't very good!! LOL! I'll just start testing!

Should I not be diluting that mix?


----------



## boobyfeeder

Dilute away if that's what you want, it just never occured to me to do that. I just assumed that stronger was better. I let the whole shebang steep overnight, strain them into a pitcher, and yum! Doesn't last as long as I'd like it to with the amount I drink, and it sucks boiling water when it's a billion degrees outside, but totally worth it!


----------



## huskermommy

LOL!
How much do you make at a time? I mix all that to one quart and let it steep overnight and then strain in the morning.


----------



## boobyfeeder

6 quarts. I went to Target and bought a pack of Mason jars. Of course, once the herbs are strained out, it's more like 3/4 of a qt, times 6.


----------



## huskermommy

So wouldn't our mixes be close since I only use a quart? Or am I confused?


----------



## boobyfeeder

Here's what I do:

I take a handfull of RRL and half a handfull of nettle, and toss that into EACH jar. Then pour boiling water into all the jars, etc. Each jar has the same concentration, I just put all the liquid into one container in the fridge. So it's as strong as it would be if it was just one quart, kwim?


----------



## huskermommy

OHHHHHHHH!







: Sorry!


----------



## PancakeGoddess

Going back to read some of this thread, but in the meantime, a newbie question.

At this late date (39.5 weeks







) can it do me any good to drink some RRL tea each day? I'm sure it can't hurt, but what I mean is, does RRL take some time to build up and get effective? Or is it one of those herbs that can be effective right away?


----------



## tooticky

Hi all,

I have noticed that my prenatal vitamin has some RRL in it...

Would you drink the tea in addition to getting it in your vitamin?

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## boobyfeeder

Tooticky, yes I would be drinking tea in addition to the vitamin. There's not enough in the vit to have a significant effect.

PancakeGoddess, I'm not sure about that, but if I were you, I would make some REALLY STRONG brews and chugalug. Drink as much as you can stomach, as often as you can. I hope it works for you!


----------



## Peppamint

Amy- I'd go ahead and try!







If nothing else, you'll feel like you're doing something.









Erin- I drank the tea in addition to my prenatals which contain RRL


----------



## NaomiLorelie

Okay, I am coming down the home stretch. Just a month until my EDD! I have a pound of organic dried and am trying to consume as much as possible. I am doing infusions, but I find that if I use too much RRL it makes me feel weak, shakey and sick. I was trying to make them extra strong but that wasn't working. Would adding the dried leaves into my smoothies work? Can I get the benefits from dried RRL without steeping it in hot water for hours first?


----------



## MoonWillow

I just bought a pound of RRL from mountain rose herbs and I am not quite sure where to start. I've read so many different ways to do this. I have one of those tea makers (like a coffee maker) which I thought would be cool, until I read that should steep for a really long time. I'd love to make a big jug of iced tea. Should I just dump some in the biggest teapot I have and then add water to it after steeping? Also, I didn't get any other herbs to go with it. It's still good alone right?


----------



## NaomiLorelie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotherWren*
I just bought a pound of RRL from mountain rose herbs and I am not quite sure where to start. I've read so many different ways to do this. I have one of those tea makers (like a coffee maker) which I thought would be cool, until I read that should steep for a really long time. I'd love to make a big jug of iced tea. Should I just dump some in the biggest teapot I have and then add water to it after steeping? Also, I didn't get any other herbs to go with it. It's still good alone right?









It is fine alone, although many people don't care for the taste. That's why they will put other herbs in with it. Or they will use nettle with it which is also great for pregnant women. I'm not a big fan of the taste either. I chug it. I put a small handful in an organic cotton tea pouch and steep overnight at room temperature. Then I refridgerate it and drink the pitcher within 2-3 days. If you don't steep it for a long time you won't get all of the benefits.


----------



## sprout 1

Amy- I've heard that drinking rrl can be compared to lifting weights... you see the greatest effects when you do it on a regular basis for a while. I think if you start now you can at least get the nutritional benefits, and probably many of the toning benefits too. And there's certainly something to be said for the placebo effect!!

Yes you can do rrl plain. I think some people like to add other stuff for taste and added nutritional properties.

I used to throw fresh rrl into my smoothies, the only thing different with dried is that the water is taken out... they may be a little harder to digest and give a crunchy texture to the smoothie, but if they're chopped up really fine it shouldn't be a big deal.

I put 2 cups of my mixed rrl/nettle/alfalfa/rose hips into a 2 quart pitcher, steep covered overnight, strain, add a little water (whatever the leaves sucked up) and a little apple juice or cranberry concentrate and lemon juice, and drink 2 cups a day over ice. DH drinks it too, straight from the pitcher (I just caught him)


----------



## MoonWillow

Must it be with boiled water? You know how sun tea is just made by steeping in cold? Same thing?


----------



## sprout 1

I heat the water to just-boiling, I guess rrl is 'fragile' and the lower temp is better... I dont know much about sun tea but it would probably work?


----------



## boobyfeeder

I honestly have no idea how it would work with cool/cold water. I'd imagine it may take longer to steep. I also "just" boil the water, or else I find that the tea floats and makes it difficult to strain.


----------



## MoonWillow

Hmm. I may try just letting it steep in cold filtered water. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## sprout 1

I guess you'll know by how dark it gets. If it doesn't get nice and amber it probably isn't going to cut it. Hopefully it works, it seems like it would be best the closest to 'raw' as possible!


----------



## chewymama

I ordered my tea!







I ordered red raspberry leaf, nettles, alfalfa, and peppermint. Suggestions for blending it? I like the taste of the raspberry tea alone, last pregnancy I only drank that..... so the other stuff is just for extra benefit not to enhance the taste. Thanks so much...


----------



## YogaMama04

Okay, I read back several pages and the first page and couldn't find this answer, so I apologize if it has been asked before!

What are the benefits of adding nettle tea?

Another question, my neighbor has four children that she has nursed and she says she always "fortified" her bm with RRL/Nettle tea after the birth, and that her children slept through the night fairly early (IMO). I'm more than willing to nurse my next child at night a long time as I did with my son, but I'd be lying if I said the idea of him/her sleeping through a little earlier wasn't appealing to me! Anyone know if there is any truth to this, or what the benefits are in BM?

Lastly, where are you buying your tea?

I'm only 6 weeks along, and ready to get started. I had a great L&D the first time, went natural, it was 11 hours from first contrax. to birth, but I'd love for it to be a little more pain free if possible this time!


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YogaMama04*
What are the benefits of adding nettle tea?

holding a squirmy babe









http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=166


----------



## huskermommy

I bought my tea at www.bulkherbstore.com, however there are other places online as well! This is the first time I've used fresh herbs so I went with a cheap route. But I don't think it has any effect on the herbs.. They taste great!!

Question: Here is what I am currently mixing....
Per cup
2 tsp RRL
1.5 tsp Nettle
1.25 tsp Alfalfa
1.25 tsp Spearmint
I am 20 weeks pregnant and was wondering if I should leave it as it is or make it stronger? Ideally I'd like to only drink 2 cups a day for the remainder of the pregnancy.

Thanks mamas!


----------



## YogaMama04

Thanks for the information! Why are you all mixing in mint, alfafa, etc.? For taste, or do these have additional benefits as well?

How much should I start with for my first order? How long to the herbs stay fresh before you need to reorder?


----------



## MoonWillow

I'm interested in the answers you get for that too. I just ordered a pound and a half of RRL and I would like to get some nettles. I'm interested in the amount to use (for both). I like it better hot but I'm not drinking it steeped overnight like I have seen suggested. Isn't it still good/beneficial to drink steeped like regular hot tea (for like 5 min)?


----------



## huskermommy

Yoga Mama- spearmint is purely for taste, however alfalfa has some benefits which I will find and post for you... I always read why I should add something and then forget why! You can really make it your own though.. No need to add alfalfa if you're not interested.

I would start with a pound of the RRL and less maybe half of the others... That's the advice that I was given anyhow! It seems to be working well! I also keep the herbs in their plastic bags in the freezer. Seems to keep them fresher and the aroma from the herbs don't take over the whole house that way! Not that it's a bad smell!

MotherWren- If I were to make it by the cup, which I have done before, here is what I mix...
2 tsp. RRL
1.50 tsp Nettle
1.25 tsp Alfalfa
1.25 tsp Spearmint
I let it steep for about 20 to 30 minutes... I love it warm and it tastes great that way too! I have heard that letting it steep overnight may be better... You might want to ask boobyfeeder... She helped me a lot with my questions. However, the tea looked pretty close to what it looks like steeped overnight... I would say its still good to drink the tea.


----------



## boobyfeeder

The longer you steep it the better. 20-30 minutes is good if you want to drink it hot/warm (you could always reheat it if it was too cool for you). I second putting the herbs in the freezer, keeps them fresher longer (and out of the way on the counter). Nettles are good for vitamin K, alfalfa is also a good source of vit k. Mint is purely for taste, I believe. I only use RRL and nettle, since I like the taste. Yogamama, since you have such a long way to go in the pregnancy, I would start by ordering a pound and see how far that gets you. The way I make it is by tossing a handful of the RRL into a quart mason jar (I added the nettles recently, I was just using the RRL before) and pouring boiling water over it, letting it steep overnight on the counter (covered) and then straining it into a pitcher to put in the fridge for iced tea. You could always keep it in the jars and heat it up by the cup if that's the way you like it. I've found it tastes better cold.


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huskermommy*
Yoga Mama- spearmint is purely for taste, however alfalfa has some benefits which I will find and post for you... I always read why I should add something and then forget why! You can really make it your own though.. No need to add alfalfa if you're not interested.

I added the alfalfa for the Vitamin K
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/alfalfa.php


----------



## MoonWillow

Thanks ladies! I'm drinking iced tea right now with a bit of mint and lemon. It's great! It steeped about 20-30 min.


----------



## sprout 1

Another RRL success story!
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...51#post5509851

On another note, I just realized that the patch I've been harvesting my rrl from is now fruiting, and to my dismay I'm seeing both raspberries and black caps! Ah well, maybe black cap leaves have some nice health benefit, because I've probably been drinking black cap leaf tea too!


----------



## noteworthy

I am drinking RRL tea too, and we have a bumper crop of raspberries in our yard. So far, I have 6-7 gallons frozen!
Does eating the fresh berries have any effect like the tea?

V


----------



## sprout 1

Well the berries can't hurt but I don't think they have the same things as the leaves. Maybe? I wish I could put some up, they don't last a minute once ds sees them!


----------



## jul511riv

I got the only stevia I can find here, in a dried leave crumbled form...what can I do with it? I steeped it with RRL and it didn't need any sweetner, but can I use it any other way or do I have to grind it into a fine poweder?


----------



## Mimi37

Just started drinking my tea in the last couple weeks, and I almost wonder if something's "wrong" after reading lots of the other posts here, because i like the taste! I am using Yogi Tea teabags (100% RRL), drinking it cold, and will be switching to bulk leaves from the local food co-op once I run out of teabags -- maybe Yogi Tea does something to make it taste different/better? I steep it for hours so I don't think it's that it's not strong enough. To me, it just doesn't have a super-strong taste, and the taste that's there just seems sort of fresh and herbal. Oh well, maybe I just have a taste for tea?


----------



## MovingMomma

I like the taste of RRL tea! I use loose leaf & steep it for a long time, too. I like the taste cold or hot, though I'm drinking it cold all the time in this heat! I rarely add any sweetener, but once in a while I'll add a splash of cranberry juice.







I just started adding nettles & it's still good, but I'm dreading adding alfalfa. That just doesn't sound appetizing!


----------



## amybw

I like it too!

I use RRL bags and REd Zinger from celestial seasonings in a 3-1 ratio.

I LOVE IT! I sweeten it with agave nectar.
I have been drinking a 2 qt pitcher in less than two days!








Hope i am not overdoing it!


----------



## MsElle07

Sharing my experience with RRL... I drank it regularly in the last tri with my first baby and had a week of prodromal labor. I definitely felt the RRL contributed to the contractions, but being a first time mom, I kept waiting for active labor to kick in, and was not patient. Labor ended up being 5.5 hours. Second baby, I didn't drink it. I think I was miffed about the prodromal labor it caused. Almost no BH contractions. Labor was 3.5 hours. But the bleeding afterward was bad -- I need a shot of pitocin to stop it. And the afterpains were worse than the labor itself.

Expecting #3, and I'll be using RRL this time around, with the knowledge that it may cause BH contractions. But I will take some Braxton Hicks for a few months over the afterbirth from my last experience any day.


----------



## She2dancer

Hi everyone,

I am jumping in and on the wagon! I am 19w2d and I have been drinking RRL since pre-conception. I was only drinking a few cups a week before and started drinking TM pregnancy tea in the first trimester and now for the past couple of weeks I have been going back and forth between the pregnancy tea and RRL tea bags every day. What I have been doing is adding a tea bag or two to my water bottle and I just keep refilling my bottle with water all day...depending on the rate at which I drink water sometimes the tea is stronger or weaker, but it seems to work....I usually drink at least 16oz of nice amber color tea....I haven't felt any uterus growing pains, nor any BH (probably still early for those though)...but I have in general felt great!

I am going to order some bulk herbs today, as my tea bags are running out. I was wondering (to the mama who makes the smoothies), do you think if after I finish brewing the herbs, I can toss the soaked herbs into the blender to make a smoothie??? Would this be beneficial or not worth the effort. I have been going cuckoo over Starbucks new Pomegranite frozen drink (green tea, pomegranite juice and ice) and I am thinking I can make my own pregnancy friendly version with RRL and cranberry juice maybe????

Thanks mamas for all your fabulous advice!!!! Keep it coming!!


----------



## essnce629

My son will be three years old next month, but I just thought I'd add my RRL success story as well. I started drinking RRL tea from the time I found out I was pregnant (5 weeks) until postpartum. During the first trimester I just drank 1 cup of the TM brand daily. I'd drink it hot after it had been steeped for about 20 minutes. Once the weather warmed up I started drinking it cold. I'd boil an entire kettle of water and then pour it over 6 tea bags and steep overnight on my counter. In the morning I'd add sugar and a handful of ice cubes and put it in the fridge. Eventually I got tired of drinking so much tea so I switched to RRL in capsule form. During the second trimester I took 3 465mg capsules a day and 4 capsules a day in the third trimester. At 36 weeks I also started evening primrose oil both vaginally and orally. Here's my shortened birth story.

At 9pm Monday night I drank 1oz of castor oil in an ice cream shake, took a long hot shower, and proceeded with an hour of breast stimulation. Contractions had started before I even finished my shake. I spent the next several hours (I'm a night owl) talking on the phone, writing emails, reading on the internet, and rolling around on my birthing ball all while having regular but completely painless contractions. At 2am I noticed some bloody show. I started packing for my grandma's house (where I was having my homebirth) and at 4:30am I was ready to leave. My contractions were still coming regularly but they were completely painless. My mom told me I should time them so I could let the midwife know. I did, and they were coming every 1 1/2 to 2 minutes and lasting 30-45 seconds long! We drove the 1 hour drive to my grandma's and got there at 5:30am. I busied myself adding more air to my inflatable birthing tub, making up the bed, and setting out all the birthing supplies. I still hadn't had any painful or uncomfortable contractions (they felt like mild menstrual cramps). At 6:15am I called my midwife and left a message saying that I was at my grandma's and that I "thought" I was in early labor. The second I hung up the phone I had my first painful contraction and it brought me to my knees! I told my boyfriend to call all my friends who were supposed to be there and told my mom to fill up the birthing tub. I locked myself in bathroom in complete darkness and had to work really hard to breathe through the contractions. I got super hot, took off all my clothes, and started shaking (transition!) All at once I drank 2 bottles of water and a bottle of Gatorade and then threw it all up! My midwife called back to ask if my contractions were two minutes apart yet. I couldn't talk to her so I just yelled out "yes, less!" After about 25 minutes of laboring on the toilet my mom said the birthing tub was about a 1/3 full. I immediately ran out of the bathroom and jumped in! AHHHHHH, pure bliss. The water made the contractions 10 times easier and I felt like I could labor there all day if needed. And my mom had lit all my candles around the room and put on my relaxing classical music CD mixed with water sounds. It was so peaceful. My midwife arrived about 10 minutes later around 7am. She had me get out of the tub to check me. "You're complete with a bulging bag" she said! I was in shock, she was in shock, we all were. Then I had a contraction while I was still on the bed lying down and it was horrific. I immediately realized why women in the hospitals get epidurals-- laboring on your back SUCKS! I jumped off that bed and back into my warm pool of water half way through the contraction. As soon as I kneeled back down in the tub I felt a "pop" as my water broke. Just then the baby started crowning and I reached down and felt his hair. During the next contraction his head crowned and I screamed during the ring of fire. His head was out, but I didn't have an urge to push so I waited for the next contraction and then pushed his body out. The first thing out of my mouth was "wow, that was easy!" So, from my first "painful" contraction until the birth was 55 minutes! My midwife was only there for 10 minutes before my son was born. My son was 7lbs 15oz and 21 inches long. The birth was so fast that all my friends missed it and my grandma (who's house I was at) missed it as well since she had ran to the store to buy eggs! I did get a 2nd degree tear since my son shot out like a canon, but other than that I couldn't have asked for a more awesome birth! I'm a true RRL (and EPO) believer and recommend both to every pregnant woman I know. Maybe next time I'll order some fresh herbs.

Oh, and I just wanted to add that my postpartum bleeding was extremely light-- could wear a panty liner only by day 3 and I didn't have any afterpains.


----------



## NaomiLorelie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *She2dancer*

I am going to order some bulk herbs today, as my tea bags are running out. I was wondering (to the mama who makes the smoothies), do you think if after I finish brewing the herbs, I can toss the soaked herbs into the blender to make a smoothie??? Would this be beneficial or not worth the effort. I have been going cuckoo over Starbucks new Pomegranite frozen drink (green tea, pomegranite juice and ice) and I am thinking I can make my own pregnancy friendly version with RRL and cranberry juice maybe????

Thanks mamas for all your fabulous advice!!!! Keep it coming!!

I don't know. I would think that either all of the good stuff would have left or that the long soak would be helpful so it would be easier to digest. I'm some help huh?







Hopefully a much more herb experienced momma can help.


----------



## MistyP

I have been drinking RRL tea on and off....I tried the Pregnancy Tea mixture but it didn't agree with me, but I like the plain RRL tea bags. I am almost 37 weeks pg and I just got my bulk order of RRL, alfalfa herb, and Peppermint Leaf from bulkherbs.com

How much of the loose RRL do I use for a cup? I just dumped about 1/4c RRL and some of the others in the pan of water and then strained it into a 1/2 gal tea pitcher and made it up cold. But, I would like to know how much I am suppose to use and also how much for the labor infusion. I am having a homebirth.

My sister uses RRL for period cramping and says it works wonders!


----------



## boobyfeeder

It's completely up to you how much you want to put in it, the stronger the better obviously. Taste preference is how I would measure it. The labor infusion you can find on the very first page of this thread, in the first post.


----------



## MsElle07

Just wanted to add something that I recently read. Both Aviva Jill Romm, who is an herbalist and midwife and wrote "The Natural Pregnancy Book" and Susun Weed who wrote, "Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year" say that RRL is good to use throughout the entire pregnancy, and that it reduces the risk of miscarriage early on. Drink up!


----------



## MidnightCommando

I'm so glad I discovered this thread! I have been drinking a bagged 'pregancy mix' tea since about week 20. I managed to buy some loose RRL in bulk while visiting my bro in Missoula last weekend. My question for all you pros - can you make the tea sun style? I've read through the threads but can only find the boiling/hot water steep method. I make gallons of herbal iced tea in bags in the sun but never have tried with loose tea. Since it takes a lot longer to steep, could I do a day steep in the sun or is it something about the water temp that the sun can't get?

BTW - please don't tell me that making sun tea in bad b/c it grows bacteria. I grew up drinking it and *gasp* I still drink from the hose every now and then


----------



## boobyfeeder

Someone else asked that a few posts back. I honestly don't know. I know with RRL, the stronger the better. I have no idea if steeping in the sun would make it strong enough. Can't hurt to try though.


----------



## ~PurityLake~

I was 38 weeks pregnant on Monday, and just started taking REd Raspberry Leaf Capsules, certified 480 mg. The dosage is 2 capsules daily (960 mg).
Are the capsules just as good as the tea?
I didn't find any tea in the store.
Is there any difference between red raspberry tea and red raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## boobyfeeder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Abi's Mom*
I was 38 weeks pregnant on Monday, and just started taking REd Raspberry Leaf Capsules, certified 480 mg. The dosage is 2 capsules daily (960 mg).
Are the capsules just as good as the tea?
I didn't find any tea in the store.
Is there any difference between red raspberry tea and red raspberry leaf tea?

There is a huge difference. Red raspberry tea, like Celestial Seasonings, is made from the berries, and Red raspberry LEAF tea is made from the leaves, which is what has the uterine strengthening properties. I don't know about the capsules, I'd imagine the tea itself is better since you can make it as strong as you want, but any amount is good.


----------



## Jude Rose

There is a difference with the capsules. They just aren't going to be as potent and viable. It's the downfall of the processing procedure of almost all herbs. Fresh is best, dry loose tea is next. Then bagged tea purchased from a store, then capsules in that order.

As for strength, I would caution us all to not make our tea too strong during the first 7-8 months. When I re-read the infamous RRL tea story, the mother specifically ups her concentration of RRL during labor.It's obviously a strong and impressive healing ally and needs to be respected. That said, I haven't read anything too worrisome in the PP but I just wanted to pipe in for safety.

What do I personally think is too strong? 1/4 c leaves to 8 oz water too strong. 1/8 c leaves to 8 oz. probably fine, less would be fine too. I like the descriptions of a nice amber color-that feels good.


----------



## Millie Ivy

Just joining in the fun! I am getting back in the habit of drinking RRL tea again. I used RR leaves from Compleat Mother during both previous pregnancies. I now have some dried that I can tell is lower quality, but I am about to go harvest my mama's bushes for some fresh!

I have never brewed from fresh b4, and I have read this whole beast of a thread how much? a couple spoonfuls to 8 oz? lmk !!! I guess I could go look in one of many herbals, but you guys are more fun!

Love RRL, and I am actually one of those that like the taste.


----------



## Vaquitita

i find the rrl tea story very intriguing... i wish i'd read it when i was pregnant with ds. i drank rrl or rrl/nettle tea everyday of my pregnancy, but did not know about the extra strong concoction for the birth. my ds's birth (homebirth) was hard work -no 60 min labor here- but it was enjoyable. i can't wait to try this for next time.

_ETA to add more details of birth: i had contractions all night, but weren't painful, except in my back. by morning they petered out (but they had done their job of getting ds in a good position, i didn't have any back pain after that). towards evening they picked back up, labored on my own (well, w/dh) all night. in the morning midwife showed up only to discover i was ready to push! while in transition things were certainly intense, but not overly painful. i pushed for 3 hours, which made me very tired, ds was born weighing 9lb 7oz and very strong and healthy._


----------



## amybw

Does RRL give anyoe else heartburn? I have been drinking it a bit stronger since i was about 36 weeks ( almost 38 now) and i am getting wicked heartburn again! Thought maybe it ws coincidence or maybe the tea.

thanks!








Amy


----------



## boobyfeeder

Ok, I'm out of the tribe. RRL tea is making me violently vomit now. I'm 39 weeks today, my m/w says I'm 4-5 cm dilated, about 75% effaced, and she thinks I'm having the baby this weekend.







The last two times I've had the tea I've thrown it up. It was hot, so that may have had something to do with it, but honestly, I dont' want anything to do with it anymore. Blech.


----------



## jul511riv

dood! You are NOT out of the tribe...just let us know how the birth goes B"H!!!

All that RRL tea you've been drinking all the way...it will work it's magic! And your body is rejecting it for a reason right now and that's okay. GO with what works.

Be Well and have a great birth at the perfect time and hour!


----------



## Mrs_Hos

I'M IN I'M IN!!
Just got my loose bulk tea today and will brew tonight! Yea!

Will adding honey (like sugar) cause it to be more of a diueretic? So I should up my water intake?


----------



## praying_4_3rd_at36

-- i'm sooo confused-- i just googled pregancy diet and the link i got said specificly not to drink this stuff during pregnancy--"Herbal Teas
Herbs may sound harmless, but many have potent effects, and some should be avoided during pregnancy. Stay away from raspberry tea, cohash, slippery elm, ginseng and green tea - these may stimulate contractions. Instead, try fruit, ginger or mint teas." the link is http://pregnancytoday.com/reference/.../dietdonts.htm

now all these stories i've been reading here say how much you benefit during labor-- can someone please clue me in and exactly where is the best place to read up on this and exactly where i get the "recipe" and herbs themselves--i'm new here so please bare with me-- i just found out yesterday that i'm 4 weeks along







feel free to pm me or send an email to me at [email protected]--
thanks again!!


----------



## CryPixie83

It's pretty much a blanket warning... for those who are uneducated about their fertility, their body, the effect herbs *can* have, etc herbs can be dangerous. Some women shouldn't drink RRL tea... it just depends on the individual woman... As for the other herbs mentions (they misspelled cohosh btw), it's pretty much the same: depends on the woman and how her body reacts to the herbs. Cohosh for example is used as an herbal induction method by some, so yes it can stimulate contractions.


----------



## risen_joy

Has anyone had more tearing with faster labors? My ds was 23 1/2 hours of labor and 6 pushes before he came, but no tearing. Is there any correlation? I know the size makes a difference but does the labor time??


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *risen_joy*
Has anyone had more tearing with faster labors? My ds was 23 1/2 hours of labor and 6 pushes before he came, but no tearing. Is there any correlation? I know the size makes a difference but does the labor time??

No correlation in my experience. I had waterbirths with #2 and #3 and pushed in the position*I* chose.









8 hr labor- episiotomy







:
4 hr labor- skidmark, no stitches and didn't even feel it the next day
2 hr labor- no tears, no stitches, felt great


----------



## MaxiMom

Question about helping with placenta delivery. With my first, the placenta wouldn't deliver, through any method the midwives tried, so I had to be carted to the emergency room in an ambulance, with my new babe, to have the doctor remove it. And, man it was a bumpy ride, you'd think they'd put better shocks on the ambulance vans! The homebirth itself was fine (only 4-5 hours), but the continuing contractions and hassle made it a painful 13 hour day.

So, will RRL help to avoid this for my next birth? I had placenta previa early on with last pregnancy, so maybe this lead to not birthing it correctly later, I don't know.

So glad to have found this thread, will definitely be drinking the tea throughout my pregnancy.


----------



## boobyfeeder

I can't say for sure about the placenta delivery, but I'd imagine RRL would help. It is supposed to help tone the uterus to make contractions more productive, therefore it would stand to reason that the uterus would be better able to expel the placenta. This is just theory though, I don't know for certain.


----------



## Jude Rose

FWIW, I've read time and time again that placenta births are often very smooth and the mothers attribute it to the RRL. My friend had a (forced) C-section and the doctors never saw a placenta birth go so well with a C/S before.


----------



## Becken

I just started today (33 weeks)! Wow, it's really good! I usually don't like unsweetened (iced) tea, but it was great. I'm going to make up a huge pitcher of it tomorrow and go to town.


----------



## Harmony96

RRL was good for DH this weekend.  He went in to work briefly but was tummy sick so he came home. I fixed him a big mug of my RRL and let him sip it all day so he could keep his fluids up. By the end of the day he felt better.







I can't remember if I read on this thread or not that it helps w/ nausea but it seemed to help him. LOL. I should have told him at the end of the day that his uterus is nice and strong now.









As for me, I've gotten into a routine w/ making the tea and having a pitcher in the fridge, so that I am always sure to have some. And it's an easy method to modify when I need to make it stronger (i.e. in December when I go into labor. ).

Anyway cheers to everyone.









Andrea
edd 12-9-06


----------



## scrumnation

My mother bought me a winter supply (very large amount) of RLT from The Compleat Mother magazine when she bought me a subcription as a Christmas present. Here is a link for the tea, but while you're there, check out the magazine- it's wonderfully inspiring. http://www.compleatmother.com/tea_company.htm


----------



## MaxiMom

thanks for the info, ladies. I also read on the compleat mother link that it does help with placenta delivery.

It's official, I passed the test today, so off to order some tea!!!!


----------



## AngelBee

I am going to place an order today for some bulk herbs.









I need to get going.....I am already on week 27 or so.


----------



## Helen White

Posting mainly to subscribe. I used RRL tea off and on throughout my last pregnancy in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters. I don't know if the tea was responsible (there were many other factors), but I did have a much shorter, easier labor that time than I did with my first. I'm now almost 28 weeks with my 3rd pregnancy, and I'm thinking I'd like to start up again, maybe more regularly and in stronger concentrations toward the end.

Anyway, I read through the whole thread as well as several other websites, and I placed an order for some nettle, alfalfa, chamomile, spearmint, and lemon peel. I still have about half a bag left of RRL that I bought from Compleat Mother last pregnancy. That tea is rumored to have a better than average taste, and I have nothing to compare it with, but I didn't think it tasted bad at all.

I made some for myself today, just 1 (perhaps heaping) Tablespoon to a quart of water, with mint and chamomile added, and drank it throughout the day. I did notice that I perhaps felt a little lightheaded, shakey, maybe nauseaus after drinking it today, and I think I remember that from last time too. One other person mentioned something similar recently. Anyone else have this experience or know what it might indicate? It's only been one day, so perhaps too soon to know if the tea was what was causing it. I'll just have to pay attention the next few days and see if it continues.


----------



## amybw

Helen, I have been getting heartburn from it lately, but not nausea.
I do only RRL with a raspberry tea added in for taste. I cant handle mint it makes me nauseous. Maybe that's the problem?

Hope you feel better!









Amy


----------



## Helen White

I'll have to try without the mint and see if that makes a difference. Good suggestion. But I thought mint was supposed to help with nausea!







It's funny the different effects these kinds of things have, depending on the individual.


----------



## Jyotsna

My friend is due in 4 weeks and I want to know if RRL can be helpful for her labor? She will be having a VBAC.


----------



## Bethkm

I'm posting to sub too. I'm 23 weeks and I've been meaning to get a RRL routine started and now I've been inspired by you all.

Helen-I have some RRL tea left over that I ordered from Compleat Mother too, I love the stuff. Mine's at least 2 years old though, would you still drink it? I wish I'd put it in the freezer. I just feel like if it's moldy or something there's no way I'd be able to tell. Do you think your might be too old and that's why you felt funny after drinking it?

I got some Traditional Medicinals RRL tea and Pregnancy tea this week that I've started with. Gotta keep it up till December. I can't wait to drink it hot this fall!


----------



## jul511riv

I would NOT drink tea that old, even in the freezer. Just me. But I've seen moths and other icky insects lay their eggs in teas and tea bags and definately things age in the freezer as well, just more slowly. Best to go ahead and spend the $10 on a whole new supply, instead of take the risk.


----------



## Bethkm

Thanks for the advice, I will throw it away. I had a feeling it could go bad and I'm just gonna get more.


----------



## Helen White

Well, there wasn't a whole lot left of my tea anyway, and a friend of mine conveniently gave me a good pound's worth left over from her (more recent) pregnancy.

I thought I'd share a new way I tried the tea--I have a shaved ice maker, so I froze some tea and make shaved ice out of it, then poured a little white grape cranberry juice concentrate on it. Really good.


----------



## Harmony96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bethkm*
Thanks for the advice, I will throw it away.

Oh pg brain strikes again... for a second I thought you were being all sarcastic and talking about throwing the ADVICE away instead of the old tea.









Back to your regularly scheduled boards now.







:


----------



## nigellas

Question:

I have red rasberry bushes in my yard. Can I just use those leaves, or are the ones in tea version different?
TIA!


----------



## jul511riv

same thing. Check some of the earlier posts.


----------



## nigellas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv*
same thing. Check some of the earlier posts.

Earlier posts? This thread is 23 pages long!







:







Good to know it's the same though. Thx.


----------



## boobyfeeder

I had my baby on Wednesday, you be the judge of whether or not the RRL helped.







http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=503426


----------



## Peppamint

Congrats Meghan!


----------



## snowbird25ca

Anyone know of Canadian sources to buy RRL tea leaves? I found one website but the prices were just astronomical.







:

Google is pretty useless at finding herb stores in Canada - or else I'm using the completely wrong key words...lol.

Any suggestions or recommendations? I'm a complete virgin at this RRL tea thing but after reading about it and having hemorrhaged after dd's birth I'd like to try it.


----------



## kerikadi

Holy Cow! This is a long thread!

I am very disappointed that my Whole Foods has stopped carrying loose RRL and Nettle







:

Now, I don't know where to get it. I went to Compleat Mother but theirs is only RRL. I was hoping to find an online source of a mixture.
I bought some of the tea bags but prefer to steep a pot at a time and always have a pitcher in the fridge. I'd also like it to be more fresh than what is in the teabags.

So do you know of an online source that has a loose infusion of RRL, Nettle and maybe other herbs?

TIA,
Keri

PS I apologize if this is somewhere in the thread but I don't have time to read 23 pages of posts


----------



## kerikadi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowbird25ca*
Anyone know of Canadian sources to buy RRL tea leaves? I found one website but the prices were just astronomical.







:


Compleat Mother if you are just looking for RRL
http://www.compleatmother.com/tea_company.htm


----------



## Peppamint

I was gonna suggest Snowboard MOmmy but she's not making tea anymore. You could use her recipe and buy the herbs to make your own mixture.


----------



## Ryoko

Hi, hope you all don't mind, I Just kind of stumbled across this thread but I am 15w 5d pregnant and I am definitely wanting to try this! I will be looking for this tea tomorrow!


----------



## babydreamer

Here's a great source for a Pregnancy Tea containing RRL and other great ingredients. www.bulkherbstore.com Here's a link directly to the Mama's Red Raspberry Brew. Mama's Red Raspberry Brew I hope some of you find this helpful!


----------



## TrishWSU

Hi! I haven't read this entire thread so please forgive me if this has already been addressed...

I am going to start TTC in January, so could I drink RRL tea from now until then (since it is suppose to support overall wellness of the female organs) then take a break from it while TTC and the 1st trimester? Anyone drink it pre-preg and continue all the way through?

I'm really interested in preparing my body the best that I can for conception but it's suprising how little info there is on pre-conception stuff. Tons and tons about pregnancy and post-partaum info out there, but you have to look really hard to find more then a couple sentences or a paragraph about pre-preg.

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## sedalbj

I'm on this wagon! Last pregnancy I drank RRL a few times a week. Labor was 2 hrs, delivery/pushing was 10 mins. I am sure it helped! This time I will try the daily tea and big gulp for labor.


----------



## SaraBravo

i am staying in marietta in metro atl and i was wondering where the best place to buy red rasberry leaf tea is near me. if u could send me a message that would be great since this is soooooo long of a thread.


----------



## TrishWSU

Ok, so I went ahead and ordered a lb of RRL from MRH. I figure I'll start drinking at least a cup of that a day until TTC, then I'll add other herbs once I'm pregnant. (I'm impatient and can't wait to get things going for this pregnancy-I'm carrying as a surrogate.)


----------



## jul511riv

rrl safe for pre pregnancy and arguably 1st trimester.

My midwife recommended daily infusions of

RRL
Rosehips
Nettles
Oatstraw


----------



## TattooedMommy

I've taken RRL before and through out all my pregnancies. I've had two very easy labors/ deliveries and expect to have another one soon!


----------



## blastomom

I just wanted to point out that we all missed the 1yr anniversary of this thread







. Happy Birthday RRLTT!







:


----------



## jul511riv

awww shucks.

K ladies. SOME rrl is better than NO rrl, right?

I'm really trying to get this down but days go by without it.


----------



## atljenny47

i started drinking the RRL tea about a month before i conceived and have continued drinking it all the way through. just a cup during the 1st trimester. then i started brewing it with nettle around the 2nd trimester. now that i'm in my 3rd trimester i drink 3 cups a day of iced RRL/nettle tea.

we'll know in a few weeks if it helped at all.


----------



## mollyeilis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowbird25ca*
Anyone know of Canadian sources to buy RRL tea leaves? I found one website but the prices were just astronomical.







:

Google is pretty useless at finding herb stores in Canada - or else I'm using the completely wrong key words...lol.

Any suggestions or recommendations? I'm a complete virgin at this RRL tea thing but after reading about it and having hemorrhaged after dd's birth I'd like to try it.










Did you see Gaia Garden? I guess maybe that's expensive though...

(if you live in/near Vancouver you can visit their "stall" in the market on Granville Island)

(editing...OK I see that you don't live near BC.







But maybe someone else does, so I'll leave my first parenthetical thought.)


----------



## mollyeilis

So here's my background.

While pg with DS, I was under the impression thath RRL was NOT OK during the first tri. I tried it towards the end of second tri/beginning of third, and was told that I could have been drinking it first tri.

I don't even remember really WHEN I started drinking it, but it seemed to coincide with a major upswing of BH contractions. The days I didn't drink it, no contractions. The days I did, lots of 'em.

As I progressed, the reaction got stronger, and scarier. In the 2 years since DS arrived, I've read post after post by women somewhere around 28 weeks who have had scary feeling bouts of contractions, so many so that I actually think it might be a normal thing, to have what feel like "real", non-BH, contractions, but that ultimately go away on their own. But back then, I blamed it on the RRL, and stopped drinking it.

Well, ended up with a very long labor after homeopathically half-a**ed "nudging" of labor, with rotten midwives who had just come from a very long labor, and none of us seemed to like each other (oops), and it ended in surgery.

I've had a REALLY hard time healing. I mean, here I am, DS is 27 months, and I can still be stopped in my tracks by pain.

Currently.

We've been TTC, sort of halfheartedly, for a good while now, and nothing is working. Every month we get more serious. Today I was checking out this thread and remembered that I have some Blossoming Belly Tea from Gaia Gardens (note my mention above, LOL), with RRL, lemon balm, partridge berry, alfalfa, and peppermint. I figured, what the heck? I'll start drinking it; they told me when I bought it that it was good for whenever.

It might have been the wrong time to start, as I am having my period, albeit a relatively symptom-free one (I seem to cycle between no symptoms, emotional symptoms, major cramping, major backache, and anger...I never really get more than one of those in any one period, it's very odd). This time I guess I did have some emotional PMS, some sadness that I would have sworn was early pregnancy, but I was wrong.

Well, I've had some of the tea today, and now these last couple hours I'm just having the worst searing pain along my scar line (external, at least, don't of course know about the uterine one). It's just rotten, and odd for the 4th day of my period.

Earlier I was also feeling just *weird*, and the last time I felt the weirdness was while I was drinking it while rather pg.

While in labor, I was given some herbal tinctures, and they had the opposite effect of what they were going for. (motherwort and crampbark to "slow things down so you can rest", which caused massively painful contractions and panic attacks) While pregnant I drank a tea to reduce swelling that worked like a dream, far better than they expected.

So I guess what I'm wondering is...should I keep drinking this? I don't have herbalists to consult, I can only rely on my innate intelligence and the expertise of you guys here. I hold none of you responsible, of course.







But my innate intelligence (that maybe it's not OK for me) is bumping up against my WANTING it to work, as well as hearing all of your success stories and not wanting to leave it behind.

Anyway, I guess what I'm asking is if any of you have heard of these sort of symptoms/problems (?) with RRL, and if you know of anyone who just can't drink it. If this is a "getting used to it" issue, and I might as well get used to it now, pre-pg, so I can use it later?

Interesting, after writing this, I now have a feeling of warmth where there was searing pain before. Hmm. Like it feels better?

Oh, gotta go help the 2 year old back to sleep.


----------



## MovingMomma

I'm no herbalist either, but I'd say try _just_ RRL, if that's what you're interested in. And try out any new herb by itself, so you know which any particular reaction may be caused by.


----------



## Tuwamare

I've been reading this thread for a while now... it took awhile! LOL I'm a strong supporter of RRL tea... I make my own concoction of RRL, nettle, alfalfa and oatstraw. I picked and chose my herbs from a selection described in Susun Weed's book. It tastes good without any sweetening, and it is all good for me. I am always hesitant to add mint, since mint, like sage, is good for drying up milk. Granted, the little bit you get in a tea probably wouldn't do much, but since I know it works well drying up milk when I feed it to my rabbits, I try to avoid it. YMMV.

I am currently halfway through my pregnancy with #8, and so far, so good.







I drank my tea faithfully through the first trimester, then took some time off due to a very busy schedule, and now am starting back up. I really appreciated the post several pages back regarding the benefits of nettles. I haven't tried the method of increasing the strength during labor... I intend to give it a try this time. I've really enjoyed everyone sharing their views on this thread.


----------



## mollyeilis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tuwamare*
I am always hesitant to add mint, since mint, like sage, is good for drying up milk. Granted, the little bit you get in a tea probably wouldn't do much, but since I know it works well drying up milk when I feed it to my rabbits, I try to avoid it. YMMV.


Is that peppermint or spearmint. They are different, right? Interesting all the same.

*MovingMomma*, that's is, of course, very good advice.









It was the plain ol' RRL tea that I drank while pg, but that's not what I drank yesterday.


----------



## Tuwamare

Quote:

Is that peppermint or spearmint. They are different, right? Interesting all the same.
Doesn't make a difference with my rabbits... even orange mint, apple mint, etc will help them dry up the milk. But as I said, the little bit in the tea probably isn't that important. I am usually still nursing the previous child at least partway through my pregnancy, so I am just extra cautious.


----------



## mollyeilis

Gah.

"(Mentha piperita). Peppermint is great for tension and nervousness. Warning: Peppermint can reduce milk supply."

Well, there goes however much I spent on that baggy of tea....







:


----------



## huskermommy

I had no idea about the "mint" thing. Hmmm... I wonder how much is too much? I use 1 tsp per 2 cups.


----------



## snowbird25ca

To the poster who is wondering if she's having the opposite reaction to rrl tea than others, I'd say it's possible. The other thing I'd wonder about though is if your body isn't completely healed from the c/s yet since you've mentioned you still get pain. So what I find myself wondering is if the tea is increasing blood flow to your uterus and other female organs, that it's stimulating healing that hasn't finished for some reason, & that's the cause for the pain? I couldn't say for sure obviously, but if the symptoms are bearable, I'd suggest giving the tea some time to see if the effects diminish & if you notice an overall difference in your health. I do believe it's possible for anyone to respond atypically to any herb the same way as some people do to prescription medications, so it's possible that's also what's happening. This might just be a wait & see type situation... Oh, and have you talked to your dr. about the continued pain from the c/s? 27 mos is a long time to still be suffering.







s

Thought I'd post a semi-update for myself here.

I managed to find some rrl, nettle & an alfalfa/peppermint mix at a local health food store. Both stores I went to had rrl, the 2nd store had the other ones. They're both pre-packaged, so I'm guessing not as fresh as the stuff you'd find online, but they seem to work.

I've been brewing about 1 litre (4 cups,) in a jar at a time, and usually use a heaping tsp of nettle, heaping tsp of the alfalfa/peppermint mix & then about a tsp of the rrl. I've found since I started drinking it that the slight cramping I was having in the evening has completely disappeared, & if I start to get the cramping & drink the tea it helps. I tend to get an irritable uterus in the last trimester, so this is a nice change for me. I'm just about 30wks now, so we'll see how things go over the next while & if it continues to make a difference when I reach the 36 wk mark since that's typically when the really painful ctx start.

I've started on a small amount of rrl tea because I was nervous after hearing about how some women have ctx as a result of it, but I'll be increasing the amount I'm using over the next bunch of weeks. And I'm planning on drinking the infusion once I'm in labor.

An added bonus I've found to drinking the tea in the evening is that it's improving my sleep. Although I've noticed the nettle makes me have to get up & pee more often, so you might want to drink it earlier in the evening as opposed to right before bed...


----------



## mollyeilis

Interesting idea, the increase of blood flow. No, no talking to doctors here. The *&)@# who did it to me was just the guy on call and didn't even care when I repeatedly delayed (and ultimately never went to) the 6 week follow up (I would have gone, but he couldn't figure out why I was there at 2 weeks, when he'd insisted I come in at that point)... And the midwives that I'd trusted, well, they were untrustworthy. So I'm stuck with no one I can trust, and just sort of muddle through on my own. Sometimes I wonder if I'll go in for routine lumber xrays for my chiropractor, and they'll find forceps or something... (99% joking, 1% not)

But if there's something I've learned from ICAN and another friend who had ghastly major abdominal surgery (for other reasons), major abdominal surgeries don't always heal up just fine and dandy, and more women than you'd think end up with longlasting pain...

Once I get my hands on some plain ol' RRL tea I think I'll start it back up. I'm so annoyed at Gaia Gardens for giving me something with mint in it! I was there, in person, with a small baby and we TALKED about nursing, and they said it was a good idea at any point...sigh.


----------



## Island_Mama

OK Brining this back...

I tried looking through all the posts on this thread but I am starting to get a headache







:

I am taking Maternal Symmetry which contains 7mg per serving, 3 servings a daily dose of 31 mg. I Just bought RRL tea from Down to Earth a brand called ALVITA and it doesn't say anything except the NET WT> 54g and it has 24 bags.
I am trying to to find out how much I should be drinking, it says no more than 6 Oz of water, but I like to make it iced and figured once it cools down I can just water it down and sweeten it. Does anyone know if I should stick to just one tea bag a day? Should I try to find someplace where they sell it in bulk? I can't seem to find anywhere it talls me the amount to have a day.

Also I read a few places it is a good idea not to drink it first or third trimester? But all of you seemto take it all the way.
I think the RRL tea has me more confused than anything! lol

Thanks


----------



## umami_mommy

some schools of thought say only to take it in the last trimester. some say to take it for the whole pregnancy.

i have never known it to be harmful to anyone taking it for the whole pregnancy. i have known many who have taken it for the last 6 weeks and felt it helped tremendously.

so, it's really up to you. i have a friend who has had 4 babies, the third her labor was really hard for 28 hours. this time around she drank the RRL tea and her labor was really short and much easier. she says in part it's because of the tea... is it so? who knows, but it sure can't hurt.

i have recommended it to perimenopausal women who have very heavy periods and it seems to help with the heavy bleeding. i took it after my miscarriage and i bled for only 6 days. (i drink it with nettle leaf)

it sure seems like a helpful herb!


----------



## misstam

My doctor told me not to drink any kind of rasberry tea because it induces labor.. =/


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *misstam* 
My doctor told me not to drink any kind of rasberry tea because it induces labor.. =/

well, that's just plain old misinformation. if it did induce labor don't you think 1000s of women would be gulping it at 36 weeks?


----------



## jul511riv

I heard all that too. Guess I"m one of the "lucky ones" who somehow managed to avoid labor for the past 28 weeks I've been drinking it. Oh, and since I did it with my last pregnancy, (but stopped third trimester cause I ws getting SICK of it!), I guess I was DOUBLY lucky that I didn't go in to preterm labor with her either.

Oh, did I forget to mention that doctors don't learn ANYTHING about herbs in med school?!

That's why one should speak with a PROFESSIONAL in the field (i.e. herbalist, etc...). Same reason one shouldn't speak with a doctor about breast feeding, IMO, as a rule of thumb. Cause they don't learn ANYTHING about it in med school (except "breast is best" but they have no idea how it works). Again, best to talk with someone who is up to date in the field of questoin (i.e. Le Leche)


----------



## mommy2serena

De-lurking to join








I drank RRL tea in my last pregnancy and only ended up pushing for 1/2 hour








I wouldn't call it painless, but the part while I was in the bathtub before we left for the cottage... wow! I was 2 hours from crowning and they just felt like bad gas pains! I was only taking the capsules that time, this time I'm drinking the tea so it should work even better!
Question though: DD was 2 1/2 weeks early (which I think may have caused her very bad jaundice, which was a very hard time for us) and it was just suggested to me by someone to consider stopping the RRL (after I mentioned I took it in my last preg.) My midwife knows DD was early and still encourages me to take it though.... what do you all think? any early labors with RRL? what should I do? TIA!


----------



## alex_jamieson

My friend helped Sedna Products formulate this herbal tincture which I have been taking daily since the 2nd trimester: http://www.sednaproducts.com/Secure/...s.asp?prdn=114

Available in 2 fl. oz. (60 ml) amber glass dropper bottles. Botanical Source: Red clover, Red raspberry and Nettle.

SUGGESTED USE: 25-30 drops, 2-3 times per day, or as recommended by a health professional.

I enjoy it and the loose teas, and like that it's so easy to use on a daily basis.


----------



## herbmama3-7

I'm joining the RRL tribe







: , I just found out I'm pregnant this weekend, and love how wonderful RRL was to me in my first pg. Although I don't care for the taste







I still want to faithfully drink it. Does anyone out there put milk and honey in it, and if so is it good?


----------



## huskermommy

how is everyone doing? drinking your tea? had your baby? update us!

I've only got 5 weeks left and I am really excited! Some days, I'll admit







I don't drink all my tea.







: But for the most part, I'm still at 2 cups a day... I'm going to up that to 3 today. I'm getting really excited and can't wait to see if this helps labor or not! I already have my 1 ounce of RRL in a baggy in the freezer ready to go when labor starts! How exciting!!


----------



## MovingMomma

I just had my RRL baby 16 days ago! I drank 1 quart RRL daily in the 2nd & 3rd trimesters, brewed very strong (1/4-1/2 cup RRL/qt, steeped 4 1-3 hrs in 2nd tri, 4 hrs in 3rd tri).

1st baby:
no RRL
hospital birth
posterior
17 hrs labor, 2 hrs pushing, vacuum extraction

2nd baby:
RRL
homebirth
anterior (attention to positioning throughout pregnancy +bellydancing)
3 hrs labor, 25 mins of pushing, no augmentation


----------



## huskermommy

That's Great! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
I'm so glad to hear a success story.


----------



## Harmony96

For a couple of weeks I sortof slacked in drinking the tea. I brew up a whole pitcher at a time, and my parents were here, then almost the very next weekend I was going out of town and didn't want to brew up a whole pitcher right before I left, then was SO busy and didn't get a chance to brew a new pitcher... etc. 

I have 8 weeks until my "due date" but probably 9.5-ish weeks until baby comes.







I haven't been increasing the number of cups per day, but I have been increasing the strength of the tea... surely that would be the same effect as increasing the quantity of cups? I can't wait to see how this will affect my labor.

I have been having BH contractions, although I had them a lot more earlier, like in weeks 26-28. In the past week or so I haven't had any more of those.

I was wondering if this tribe was still active, or if there were posts that I missed somehow and wasn't getting the e-mail notifications.  Good to know that we're all still here.









Andrea


----------



## YogaMama04

Am I too late to get the effects?

I had planned to start this in the first tri, but I'm only now to the point where I can even stomach the thought of RRL tea (I spent the first 16 weeks just vomiting). Anyway, if I start now at 21 weeks, will it still help?

My first labor was natural, 11 hours, 45 minutes of pushing, and really, I'd be happy to have that again. If it can get faster or easier though, I'm all about it!

Where should I get my tea if I'm just starting out and how much do I need to drink?

Thanks!


----------



## umami_mommy

here's my recipe:

2 parts red raspberry leaf
2 parts nettle
1 part oatstraw
1/2 part alfalfa
small hand full rose hips
small handful goji berries

mix together and steep 4 heaping tbsps of the mixture in a quart canning jar or tea infuser for 30 minutes. add other flavored herbal tea or honey or both to make tasty to you. drink 1-4 cups per day.

this is adpated from aviva romm's "natural pregnancy book"


----------



## huskermommy

You sure can start now! You still have quite a bit of time ahead of you so I think starting now is perfect! Plus, some moms only drink it in the last trimester. I bought my herbs from the www.bulkherbstore.com and haven't had any problems. How much is up to you... At least 1 tsp of RRL to 8 oz water. I would do more. Right now I'm taking 2 tsp. RRL to 6 oz. water. I would drink it as much as you want! Or can! LOL! Good luck! I use to make pitchers but found it didn't work for me so here's what I've been doing...

Add to 6-8 oz of water:
2 tsp. RRL
1 tsp. Nettle
1/2 tsp. Alfalfa
1/4 tsp. Spearmint
Let steep for 15 minutes, strain and drink! Much easier for me to do it this way. I tend to let it go to waste in the fridge.







:

I had some left over pre-packed RRL tea bags from my first pregnancy and I have been drinking those at night before I go to bed too. Can you tell I like it easy?? But I think fresh is obviously better! I will be uping my usual dose tonight to 3 tsp. RRL. Also don't forget the strong infusion (1 pint water to 1 ounce RRL steeped for 30 min) at the start of labor. Remeber to drink it as hot as you can stand and if you're having a hospital birth it's probably best to wait to drink it until you're in the parking lot!! Just in case!







Feel free to add any "safe" herbs to your drink to make it more tasteful to you!


----------



## herbmama3-7

I really like the idea of adding the nettles and oatstraw, etc... However, I know to get the bennifits of nettles it is good to let it steep for 8 hours or overnight







: , has anyone figured out a good way to incorporate this method? Good work girls, keep it up!


----------



## YogaMama04

Placed my order! Thanks ladies!

Now I'm a little nervous. Just ordering this tea made the reality of labor and delivery seem a little closer than I had realized. I did have a great experience the first time around, but it was still intense and this time around, I know exactly what I'm getting into!


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herbmama3-7* 
I really like the idea of adding the nettles and oatstraw, etc... However, I know to get the bennifits of nettles it is good to let it steep for 8 hours or overnight







: , has anyone figured out a good way to incorporate this method? Good work girls, keep it up!

i think 1/2 a hour is just fine for nettles. i take it plain in the summer for my allergies and steeping 1/2 an hour makes a tea that does help.

if you want to steep it that long, just do it ahead of time and then combine it with the other stuff. just make sure you put it in the fridge after it cools.


----------



## evenstarlight

I LOVE my RLT, and I can easily drink 3 cups a day. Currently i'm drinking Clipper organic (loose leaves) brand, and it's absolutly lovely.

Just a question for you RLT experts....much of what i've read supports taking RLT at anytime during pregnancy and i've been happily drinking it since my second trimester, why do people think it's harmful? I've read specifically that it is NOT an emmenagogue or oxytocic herb and will not start a labor or promote contractions. so why do people say it does???? why all the warnings on the mainstream pregnancy sites??


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evenstarlight* 
so why do people say it does???? why all the warnings on the mainstream pregnancy sites??

because they don't know a thing about it and so it *must* be dangerous if they don't know about it.

i read once not to take ginger while pregnant!!!!!







:


----------



## huskermommy

I don't know why they say not to take it early in pregnancy.... Seems to me it would actually HELP to take it even before conception. RRL is GREAT for your uterus!!! Some people just don't feel comfy taking it early I guess.

I don't know about the nettles... I'm just too lazy and FAT to go through all the work of letting it steep that long!







To me the most important part is the RRL. Everything else is an added "bonus".

YogaMama - Congrats on your order!







I know what you mean about inevitibly having to actually birth this child.







Do I HAVE TO? LOL! I drank RRL tea in the packages off and on w/dd and I had a four hour labor that was pitocin induced because of my water being broken for more than 24hrs. So I am anxious to see how this works this time! I've been more consistent than I was with her. Only 34 days left (I'm guessing Nov. 23rd) give or take!! So, I'm pretty ready.... We're planning a UC so as soon as I "think" I'm in labor I'm taking the infusion... As long as DH is home!









Good Luck and keep everyone up to date!

OH! I will not have the internet for about a week starting on Monday... We're moving and I just won't have the time! But I will be back on the beginning of November! Take care ladies!


----------



## wildthing

I drank RRL tea from about 13 weeks on last time, baby #8. I was drinking about a half gallon a day, iced. I couldn't get enough of it.
I just got my tea today, so as soon as I get some ice made, I will be drinking it daily.







Oh, and I prefer mine plain, nothing else added to it.


----------



## YogaMama04

Huskermama...I hope your consistency pays off this time! It's funny that we've done this before, yet the thought of doing it again still overwhelms me!

Quick question/concern....

I've been reading back some pages of this thread and a few women mentioned they stopped drinking RRL or were told to due to increase in BH or promodrol labor. Is this a real concern? I ask because I have a strong tendency towards BH anyway, I get them very early on and frequently throughout pregnancy. Also, with my son, I started dilating and effacing at a month out and was 4 cm and 80% effaced for days before actual labor began. During that last month I had a lot of contractions, none as hard as during active labor, but sometimes they'd go on for hours. Given my body's natural tendency for this, do you all think in your personal experience (I realize you aren't all MW's, herbalists, OBs, etc.) that maybe RRL tea might be a little too much for me? Also, are there any actual studies that show a correlation between RRL and preterm labor?

TIA!


----------



## mirthfulmum

What I read in Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year was that RRL is very good for _preventing_ miscarriage and helps tone and tighten the uterus making birth contractions more fruitful. And is safe to take from day one of pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs_Hos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YogaMama04* 
Huskermama...I hope your consistency pays off this time! It's funny that we've done this before, yet the thought of doing it again still overwhelms me!

Quick question/concern....

I've been reading back some pages of this thread and a few women mentioned they stopped drinking RRL or were told to due to increase in BH or promodrol labor. Is this a real concern? I ask because I have a strong tendency towards BH anyway, I get them very early on and frequently throughout pregnancy. Also, with my son, I started dilating and effacing at a month out and was 4 cm and 80% effaced for days before actual labor began. During that last month I had a lot of contractions, none as hard as during active labor, but sometimes they'd go on for hours. Given my body's natural tendency for this, do you all think in your personal experience (I realize you aren't all MW's, herbalists, OBs, etc.) that maybe RRL tea might be a little too much for me? Also, are there any actual studies that show a correlation between RRL and preterm labor?

TIA!

I've never heard anything about RRL and preterm labor being a problem...
But, I'm not a dr or m/w!
I would think it would just 'prepare' your body more--not necessarily throw it into labor ya know?
Hope you find some answers!


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YogaMama04* 
I've been reading back some pages of this thread and a few women mentioned they stopped drinking RRL or were told to due to increase in BH or promodrol labor. Is this a real concern? I ask because I have a strong tendency towards BH anyway, I get them very early on and frequently throughout pregnancy. Also, with my son, I started dilating and effacing at a month out and was 4 cm and 80% effaced for days before actual labor began. During that last month I had a lot of contractions, none as hard as during active labor, but sometimes they'd go on for hours. Given my body's natural tendency for this, do you all think in your personal experience (I realize you aren't all MW's, herbalists, OBs, etc.) that maybe RRL tea might be a little too much for me? Also, are there any actual studies that show a correlation between RRL and preterm labor?

TIA!

i guess i wouldn't bother asking an OB or MW, unless they were also trained herbalists.

this is what i know, BHs are your uterus toning itself for birth... like doing sit ups or push ups. if you get a lot of these it seems to be that what would help *is* a uterine toner.....

with all natural health, if you take it and you don't like the way it makes you feel, stop. you are the best judge of you own body anyway, so try some and if i you feel your body doesn't like it or doesn't need it, don't drink it anymore. that's the beautty of natural health, you get to be in charge of your body and take responsibility for it!

i have never ever heard of RRL causing labor or the cervix to soften. (think of how many women would be drinking this stuff if it did actually make babies come faster!)

just an aside.... i didn't have a single vaginal exam until i was in labor with my son. if you don't have a vaginal exam, you won't have the fret about how dialated or effaced you are. (which it's within the normal range to be opening before birth and also not to open until after labor starts) i would keep everyone's fingers out of your vagina and that way you won't have to worry about any of that.


----------



## velveeta

Here's a quick Q: is it cheating too much to take the capsules? I prefer to brew my tea overnight, and when I forget to do it (lots of times!), I just take some capsules. I think it's 400 mg each (I take two) twice per day, so 1600 mg altogether. I didn't take RRL with my first pregnancy. That birth was great, 6 hour labor, everything great. BUT, I did have severe afterpains, so I am hoping to alleviate that somewhat.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tuwamare

Braxton Hicks contractions are just toning contractions, nothing more. There are three layers of muscle in the uterus... and in labor all three work together. During Braxton Hicks, they don't. Yes, some BH contractions are painful... I've certainly had my share... but they weren't labor.

I've used RRL tea off and on during all my pregnancies, and I'm currently working on baby #8. I do believe in its effects of toning and nourishing my reproductive organs. I don't believe it starts labor. If it did, why would they bother using pitocin and other methods of inducing labor?







Of course, if you really don't like it, or you feel it makes you feel funny, discontinue using it. As with every remedy, they don't work exactly the same on every person. It is a shame that drs don't realize that chemically-based medicines don't work exactly the same on each person as well.

I wish everyone here a great pregnancy and birth... whether you continue with the tea or not.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~

I've been taking RRL capsules throughout this pregnancy. I just can't drink enough tea to make a proper impact, personally - but the capsules should work ok. The tea would be ideal, I imagine.

I had to slow down with them a few weeks ago when I had a kidney infection - I was getting BH allllll day long and they hurt. A lot. Once I was feeling better again, I went back on them, and I've been upping my dosage since then with no issues.
Mine are 380 mgs, and I took 2 caps 2x per day for most of the pg, cut down to 1 cap 2x when sick, and now I'm doing 3 caps 3x per day, since I'm getting closer. I'll keep this up for another week or two, and then go up to 4 caps 3x a day.

I'm hoping I get a shorter labour out of this!!


----------



## YogaMama04

I do continue to use the tea unless I have adverse effects. I was mainly interested in knowing if there were any published studies as to the so called "negative" effects, and so far, I haven't found a single one. I'm not too concerned!

Also, I don't mind the BH contrax and understand what they are, just wondered if there was such a thing as "too much" toning, seeing as my body does so much of it on its own! Which is not a bad thing!

Thanks!


----------



## cranberry99

Huskermama...I hope your consistency pays off this time! It's funny that we've done this before, yet the thought of doing it again still overwhelms me!

Quick question/concern....

I've been reading back some pages of this thread and a few women mentioned they stopped drinking RRL or were told to due to increase in BH or promodrol labor. Is this a real concern? I ask because I have a strong tendency towards BH anyway, I get them very early on and frequently throughout pregnancy. Also, with my son, I started dilating and effacing at a month out and was 4 cm and 80% effaced for days before actual labor began. During that last month I had a lot of contractions, none as hard as during active labor, but sometimes they'd go on for hours. Given my body's natural tendency for this, do you all think in your personal experience (I realize you aren't all MW's, herbalists, OBs, etc.) that maybe RRL tea might be a little too much for me? Also, are there any actual studies that show a correlation between RRL and preterm labor?

TIA!

Hi, I have been researching this in an attempt to prove my mother wrong, who said the red raspberry idea was a load of crap. In my internet research I discovered one study done (using raspberry CAPSULES) showed 35% reduction in phase 2 of labor, and about a 15% decreased rate of cesarean sections. There is not much scientific research on this subject, but no negative effects were shown from taking red raspberry during pregnancy. Nevertheless, I've also read it's a uterus 'relaxant' and that if you are prone to early labor you might avoid taking it during the 2nd trimester. Mainly, its usage is recommended during the last trimester, particularly approaching your due date, and some even say to drink it DURING labor. Of course, I'm hoping it helps me out since this is my 1st pregnancy and I'm willing to try anything that helps.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cranberry99* 
Nevertheless, I've also read it's a uterus 'relaxant' and that if you are prone to early labor you might avoid taking it during the 2nd trimester. Mainly, its usage is recommended during the last trimester, particularly approaching your due date, and some even say to drink it DURING labor. Of course, I'm hoping it helps me out since this is my 1st pregnancy and I'm willing to try anything that helps.

actually it's not a relaxer. it's a toner. which is a different affect. RRL is an astringent herb which helps to tone the womb in preperation for pushing (which is why the "study" has shown a shortened 2nd stage). it helps the womb be more efficient in pushing.

be very careful what you read out there in cyberspace about herbs, about 90% of it is crap.


----------



## sprout 1

Thought I'd give my report: I drank strong rrl tea 2-3 times a day throughout my whole pg and did the extra strong hot tea during labor. I still had a really intense 24+hr. labor with 7 hours of pushing. 7 HOURS. But I did push him out, 15in. head and all, and it was a VBAC. I honestly think the tea (I added nettles, alfalfa, etc.) was better for building my overall strength and keeping me from getting anemic like last pg.


----------



## GreenChristian

I am so happy to be able to share this birth story here! I have been a stalker on this thread for months and finally had the baby about a week ago.

I apologize now for this being so long (I only had the energy to write it once).

Saturday night, October 28th I was awoken by a few pressure waves/contractions during the night. I wondered if we would make it to church the next morning or if this was the start of labor. They were most intense in the early hours of the morning, but I was able to sleep in between...never more than half hour apart.

Sunday morning I woke up with no sign of labor, so off to church we went. To be honest I was easily distracted during service and uncomfortable. After church we went to eat at our favorite Mexican food place so that the owner, Maria, could see me one more time before I had the baby. We were pretty sure it would be soon so we had better go while we could before the baby came. Lunch was great and it was nice to see Maria again. After lunch we went grocery shopping to stock up. Contractions started up again (though they were not intense) with all the walking and I became tired really fast and just wanted to get the heck out of the store.

Sunday night the contractions became closer together and were uncomfortable to lay down through even with my hypnobabies disks. I finally got up and took shower. Contractions were about 10-15 minutes apart but never progressed any closer together. Finallly the sun came up (Monday morning) and they slowed down. After the kids got up I went back to sleep.

Monday was a long day and I wondered how many nights I would go on this way. We went to sleep that night and I listened to my hypnobabies disk like I had been every night for the past month or so. But tonight I ended up getting out of bed even earlier than the previous night. Contractions were about 15 minutes apart again, but much more intense. I didn't get excited right away because I thought that I would labor all night and then sleep the next day as my contractions seemed shy of daylight. However, by the early morning hours I needed hubby to help me with my relaxation, using the techniques we practiced together. By 4 in the morning the intensity had grown to such that I could only relax if Rob very firmly grasped my shoulders and repeated the relax, release and peace cues. Without his help my body felt panicky or tense just at the start of the contraction. They were about 5 minutes apart when I woke Rob up to time them... I tried to use my hypno cd for birthing time to relax, but I felt that I needed the specific cues from hubby with each contraction for the techniques to be effective. The birth ball was the most comfortable place for me to sit during this time and I was definitely not comfortable laying down (which was the position that I thought I would spend most of my time laboring).

We called the midwife at 4 and she said to give it another hour and see how I felt... to give her a call if things progressed more quickly. Well, by 5 the contractions had spaced out to 10-15 minutes again and I was able to sit in the recliner and sleep between them, though they were still intense enough that I needed Rob's help at the start of each one. I was so tired that I would fall immediately asleep as soon as the peak was over, before the contractions ended!

It is now Tuesday, October 31. They faded farther apart and the intensity settled down enough that I was able to relax completely through them on my own again, so I told Rob he should go get some sleep. I stayed in the recliner and slept as much as I could. The kids had some cereal and watched cartoons and I just tried to relax and get ready for long and tired day. I woke up a little before 9 and got up to get a few things done, however, the contractions came back and seemed back to back. I didn't believe how close they seemed so I kept about some light chores. When the intensity brought me to my knees on the stairs I decided that I'd better wake Rob up. I needed some relaxation help again to stay comfortable. I couldn't believe when he told me they were about 2-3 minutes apart! They all had double peaks and I thought we needed to start getting things ready to go to the birth center. As I sat on the birth ball and relaxed through the contractions my "wispered peace cues" became a bit louder and I didn't want Rob to leave me to load the car up. We were waiting for a friend to arrive to stay with the kids when I felt a distinct change. I felt the baby move down and the contraction felt a bit pushy. I said, "we have to leave NOW" so Chyna watched Ky for a few minutes until Robin got there and we headed out of the drive way as quickly as we could.

I was able to relax really well using my hypnobabies cd in the car, despite having VERY intense and slightly pushy feeling contractions. I swear I could actually feel myself dilating and the baby inching down. The ride seemed really short- but then again, we made the trip in about 25 minutes and it's normally at least a 45 minute drive! We went in and I was sure that the midwife would check me and say that I was dilated to 2 or 3 centimeters. I was ecstatic when she said "oh, we have a nice bulging bag of water, the head is right here and your at 6". I said "Thank you Lord!" And I remembered that once I made it to 6 cm when I was birthing Ky, transition went very quickly. We went right into the birthing suite and they started filling up the tub right away. Rob prayed over me and I was ready to go! It took about 20 minutes to fill up, but it didn't seem that long at all. I sat on the birth ball and Rob squeezed my shoulders and continued the relaxation cues. I moved into the warm water and it felt so good! It was nice to be able to be comfortable and mobile...and the warmth made it easier to relax even though the contractions continued to become more powerful and intense and quickly I felt my body start to push a little with each one.

Alethia (doula/birth assistant) noticed that I was getting pushy and called in Ruth (midwife). She checked me and I was completely dialated with just a bit of a lip left on my cervix! It went by SO quickly. And in between each contraction I was completely relaxed and very comfortable, carrying on fun conversation and talking about how much I was enjoying this birth. I pushed a bit with each contraction that felt like pushing (which at this point quickly became all of them). I could feel baby desending and the pressure was crazy- not painful, but I felt very compelled to get him out the rest of the way :~) When I was preparing for birth, I hadn't planned on pushing much at all... but at this point I was ready to meet my baby and rest. Ruth was very encouraging for me to push with the contractions but when they were over to immediately stop pushing at all and rest. To go with my body and allow myself to properly stretch so I wouldn't tear.

I don't remember how long I was pushing, but Rob says it was about 6 contractions in all. The rests in between pushing were wonderful little breaks and fun conversation continued. A few times Ruth and Alethia comented on how much I was making jokes and laughing or smiling... at one point Ruth laughed and asked what drugs I was on to be having so much fun while she could see the head! (That was one of my favorite parts of this birthing! I proudly said "hypnobabies"!)

I hadn't previously expected to birth in the tub, but everything went so quickly and it was so easy for me to keep my body comfy that I never considered getting back out. On the last couple contractions I was asking how much longer (I was pretty anxious to see this little guy). Finally I decided heck with not pushing hard, I was ready to get this kid out! I pushed with everything I had for a few contractions and out he came. He was absolutely perfect and very clean having been born under water. He was immediately handed to me, and he was so peaceful. He looked around a little and made a few little sounds. They suctioned him out a bit and helped me move to the bed to dry off and keep baby warm (and to do the ultra fun task of delivering the placenta... I had forgotten about that part :~)

It was so nice to just lay down and relax with my new perfect little guy. And the bed at the birth center is a real bed, I think queen size, so there was plenty of room for Rob to get close too.

Caden Nakai was born just less than 2 hours after arriving at the birth center. His apgar scores were great and his head is nice and round, having not spent much time in the birth canal. Even though the labor process was very powerful and intense (and I'll admit I did have a few minutes of "panicky" feeling around transition) it was beautiful and peaceful and much quicker than I had expected.

After having a previous hospital birth and this lovely, peaceful birth center birth I can't believe how much impact the difference has had on our lives. Here at the birth center I was quietly monitored and encouraged to keep drinking water, but Rob and I were left alone for much of the time with Ruth and Alethia listening and waiting in the next room. We were encouraged to relax and be comfortable and to do what we felt like doing. I was really allowed to birth in the way that I felt was right and we did not feel "managed" at all. This was a HUGE blessing in contrast to the managed care we forcefully received at the hospital. Rob and I are complete advocates for personalized birth center care, water birthing and hypnobabies! This was absolutely the birth of our dreams and there was nothing that we'd have changed. Not one thing.

A few notes about some of the things that I did during pregnancy that I believe affected the outcome of our birth~
HypnoBabies! We did the homstudy course... I got the program around 30 weeks and listened pretty much every night to the c.d.s and most days I listened to the affirmations disk. I did all of the reading with the book, it was very comprehensive, but since I was not a first time mom, most of it was a refresher and info that I already knew. Hubby and I did the practice sessions a few times the week before I went into labor. I really prayed a lot during my c.d. listening and I know that God used this program to alleviate many of the concerns that I had from my previous delivery. He used this program to help me to have confidence in the way He created my body to birth and I have no doubt that this affected the short length of time that I was actually in labor, as well as eliminated pain. I can honestly say that I experienced no pain during labor or delivery (even pushing) just VERY strong power and pressure.

Red Raspberry Leaf Tea! I drank this throughout my pregnancy to help tone my uterus. I took a break from the tea for a few weeks towards the end of my pregnancy and then started again around 38 weeks. I drank one glass of strong tea each day. I also prepared a strong brew of it to drink when I went into labor, but things progressed so quickly I forgot about it. Looking back at the length of my labor, I'm glad I didn't drink that last glass! :~0 We could have ended up with a car birth instead of the wonderful birth we had.

Evening Primrose oil. I took this a few days orally and a few days "the other way", lol. One of my concerns from my last pregnancy was the need to be induced. I took this to help my cervix along. I would say it worked.

Blessings!


----------



## huskermommy

Congrats to all the new mamas!!!!! I am so happy for you all!

Who knows about the RRL tea and its affects on the birth but I will let you know my story as soon as it happens! Only a couple more weeks left!


----------



## Mary-Beth

I'm just finding this thread...I'v read through a bunch but it's very, very long.

I LOVE red leaf raspberry tea. I've been drinking it for the last few months. But I stopped this past cycle becasue someone warned me it could prevent implantation. I don't know if that's true or not but I just got a pos. home pregnancy test this morning!! I want to be sure it wouldn't pose any problems for me being this early in a pregnancy.
Sounds like many of you drank it early like this, right?

I would love to have some. I miss my tea. Please assure me it is safe, and if it isn't when it will be...


----------



## huskermommy

I've never drank the tea during the first trimester... But many women have with no problems. I don't believe the tea will induce labor as I drink it all the time (and have since 14wks or so) and have no signs. Sometimes it makes braxton hicks worse, sometimes it makes them go away. As with any herb or medicine, everyone reacts differently. I would say if you have been drinking it you would be safe. I had a history of preterm labor and I'm still here at almost 38wks! Do what you feel is best!! And remember to keep everyone updated!!!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~

Just an quick update from me...I'm about 35 wks now, and I'm losing my mucus plug today.
That's never happened before labour for me, that I noticed. (I'd notice, I think). With the other two, labor started postdates with a giant gush of amniotic fluid and a marked lack of contractions







for several hours. This makes me hope that I might even dilate a wee tad before labour starts - which has also never happened!
I'm taking the caplets, about 1000mg 3x a day.


----------



## Mary-Beth

Isn't 35 weeks early to loose your mucous plug??? I hope you don't go into labor early. Wishing you the best.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary-Beth* 
Isn't 35 weeks early to loose your mucous plug??? I hope you don't go into labor early. Wishing you the best.

not if this is her third child, it just means her cervix is starting to chance.


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
not if this is her third child, it just means her cervix is starting to chance.

Yeah.... I've never lost a mucous plug because I'm already dialated at least 3cm come 36 weeks.







I've had my babies at 38w1d (induced), 39w6d and 40w6d.


----------



## Mary-Beth

That's good! I dialated ahead of time as well but I thought the mucous plug came within a week of labor. Thanks for explaining this to me. I'm just starting my third pregnancy so it's good to know so if it happens to me I won't be alarmed.


----------



## huskermommy

YAY!

I lost my plug at 20 some weeks. It regenerated itself and I lost it AGAIN around 25wks. :shurg With DD I lost it a little more than a week before my water broke. Labor's a funny thing!

Good Luck!


----------



## cranberry99

Hey- I wanted to say, I do think this stuff is potent, because I'm due in 5 days and the last 2 times I've drank it I've had major cramping/abdominal pain after drinking it. I'm going to lay off until I'm actually in labor.


----------



## loomweaver

Here's my story:
I drank RRL and Nettle tea from 16 weeks on, daily. My last 6 weeks, I was having contractions freq especially when exerting myself. I went into labor at midnight on 10/29, having short duration 2-3 minutes apart contractions and delivered my son at 248am, after just 3 pushes. No tears or pain afterwards. Less than 3 hrs of labor. My water broke the contraction before his head was born. My midwife had just gotton there. My placenta also birthed after only another 15 minutes.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~

Wow! Congratulations. That sounds so good!


----------



## koru

so do most of you infuse your own tea or is TM's RRL ok? this is what i drink (and did with my other pregnacies, too). but is the loose leaf better?

actually, i had very uneventful & "easy" labors with my girls (6 & 3 hrs), so maybe the processed tea bag work ok for me!


----------



## loomweaver

I ordered loose tea from Rose mountain herbs and brewed daily. It was delisc!
I still have some RRL left and drink some every few days. I credit the nettle with helping me not hemmorage and have a short time of lochia


----------



## mommymoose

great to read all these wonderful posts... i have a question, which may have been answered, but i may have skipped some pages







to get here to post... My MW recommended brewing 1 oz of tea in a mason jar, about 20 oz of water i think.... for 4-6 hours to get a medicinal infusion....

i don't have a scale though, so i don't know what 1 oz looksl ike... expecially since this is such a lightweight tea... does anyone have a better comparison for me?? Like, is it roughly a tablespoon of tea, or the amount that is in a tea bag, etc... help me figure out... then, the same question for the "Strong" infusion-- what exactly constitutes a strong infusion?? how much tea/how much hot water???

TIA!


----------



## herbmama3-7

1 oz is generally a good estimate, but by no means do you have to be accurate!! Anyway a good measure is a good "fistfull" of the dried herb. Put the herb in jar, fill it with the just boiled water and cover, let steep to desired time or strength, then enjoy. I like mine with honey and sometime milk.







If you are letting it steep for 4-5 hours then you will deffinately have a strong brew! If you don't want to let is sit for so long then add more herb, play around and find what you like best, either way you are definately getting the madicinal properties.


----------



## mommymoose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommymoose* 
great to read all these wonderful posts... i have a question, which may have been answered, but i may have skipped some pages







to get here to post... My MW recommended brewing 1 oz of tea in a mason jar, about 20 oz of water i think.... for 4-6 hours to get a medicinal infusion....

i don't have a scale though, so i don't know what 1 oz looksl ike... expecially since this is such a lightweight tea... does anyone have a better comparison for me?? Like, is it roughly a tablespoon of tea, or the amount that is in a tea bag, etc... help me figure out... then, the same question for the "Strong" infusion-- what exactly constitutes a strong infusion?? how much tea/how much hot water???

TIA!


Thanks for the reply so far... anyone else have the diff between "labro-day" tea and pregnancy tea, as far as amounts and strengths go???

TY!!


----------



## earthgirl

I've been meaning to post on here for a while now, but haven't had the chance. Anyway, I drank 2-3 cups of RRL tea a day all throughout my third trimester and here's how things went:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=562512

Oh! And I drank about 6 cups in the first few hours after my water broke.


----------



## chopstickgirl

subbing







i am starting a lil late, i am 31w,but i had an awful labor with DD (40 hours,back labor,eep) so i am doing anything to prevent that from reoccuring LOL

question-a local herbalist sells 2 different types of fresh/loose teas (she grows all her stuff, sweet!) but not sure which would be best-any thoughts?

A nourishing tea for women of all ages. A blend of herbs traditionally known to strengthen and tone the reproductive organs. Contains red raspberry, nettle, oatstraw, peppermint.

or this

delicious brew served hot or cold, for use during pregnancy & nursing. Contains alfalfa, nettle, red raspberry, lemon balm, spearmint


----------



## chopstickgirl

fixing multiple postings-my computer is crazy LOL


----------



## chopstickgirl




----------



## chopstickgirl




----------



## chopstickgirl




----------



## chopstickgirl

:


----------



## chopstickgirl

:


----------



## chopstickgirl




----------



## herbmama3-7

I would go with the second as lemon balm may not be necessary.


----------



## Vespertina

DD #1:
No RRL
Hospital birth
Pitocin induced
3 hr labor 8 min labor, 5 mins of pushing

DD #2:
RRL, 3 cups a day starting at 32 weeks
Hospital birth
AROM
1 hr 27 mins of real labor and 4 pushes

I'm actually still taking it. Good stuff.


----------



## Peppamint

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chopstickgirl* 
subbing







i am starting a lil late, i am 31w,but i had an awful labor with DD (40 hours,back labor,eep) so i am doing anything to prevent that from reoccuring LOL

question-a local herbalist sells 2 different types of fresh/loose teas (she grows all her stuff, sweet!) but not sure which would be best-any thoughts?

A nourishing tea for women of all ages. A blend of herbs traditionally known to strengthen and tone the reproductive organs. Contains red raspberry, nettle, oatstraw, peppermint.

or this

delicious brew served hot or cold, for use during pregnancy & nursing. Contains alfalfa, nettle, red raspberry, lemon balm, spearmint

The first tea sounds good because it has a higher concentration of RRL and oatstraw is good to drink (good source of calcium/magnesium among other things) but the second tea sounds good as well because it contains alfalfa, which is an all-around awesome herb.









Maybe one time in the AM and the other in the PM?


----------



## umami_mommy

chopstickgirl... ya doing okay there???


----------



## LeilaLuv

OK well......Im fairly good about drinking my tea. HOWEVER there are days i just cannot drink tea and I dont wanna miss out. Would it b e equal to take rrl drops??my local health stre sells herbs in droppers and i wanted to know if thats ok too, for days that I cant drink tea. How many drops would I take?

ANyone ever tried it??







:


----------



## chopstickgirl

i decided to make my own tea, much more economical! i bought in bulk-

RRL
alfafa
oat straw
rose hips
nettles

and made it up-today was my first day drinking it and i tried mixing it with cranberry juice in the AM but got heartburn, dang juice! so tonight i warmed it up with honey and it was more doable, even if i am a coffee person and NOT a tea person


----------



## wildthing

I have been drinking 1-2 cups a day for a few weeks. Right now I am drinking it hot, but iced is my favorite. I just haven't gotten arround to brewing a nice big pitcher of it.


----------



## njbeachgirl

Ok, I am very far along but am joining/lurking here!

I'm 37 weeks and have been drinking RRL and pregnancy tea through my late 2nd/ and 3rd tri. Now I am very good about drinking a bunch everyday! I was using the TM teabags but just bought a bunch in bulk-- I got a huge amount of RRL, nettles, chamomile, and alfalfa (mostly rrl though) for about the same $$ as ONE box of teabags







: !!! It is really cheap at my local health food store.

This is my first baby so hopefully it will be helpful in labor. Also, I'm curious to see how the RRL works when my period returns, though hopefully that won't be for a while since I'll be BFing! I have always had very painful menstrual cramps but I didn't know about RRL till I got pregnant.

Going to finish reading the thread now!


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeilaLuv* 
OK well......Im fairly good about drinking my tea. HOWEVER there are days i just cannot drink tea and I dont wanna miss out. Would it b e equal to take rrl drops??my local health stre sells herbs in droppers and i wanted to know if thats ok too, for days that I cant drink tea. How many drops would I take?

ANyone ever tried it??







:

i used a tincure after my son was born, capsules before. both are fine. i like the tea because you can throw in a bunch of different herbs and i helps keep ya hydrated. and i'm sure it's fine to skip a few days or supplement with some other form.

follow the directions on the bottle. (usually 1-2 droppers full 2-3 times day)


----------



## Jada Mae

Just finished reading through this ENTIRE THREAD! *Whew*! I didn't do it all at once, though, did it over several days.

So I am going to jump in here. I didn't do RRL last pregnancy (son was born 5 1/2 years ago) and am newly pregnant now. I know RRL is a great womyn's herb, but also lends great nutrients as well. Knowing that, I have nothing to loose to drink it during this pregnancy. I am not due until Aug. but will be following this thread and give my 2cents here and there.









Happy to join you all on the RRL trail!


----------



## nebetmiw

Hello all,

I am new to the site but not to this tea. I just found out I am pregnant. 5 weeks going on six and I have just started taking the tea. I am using tea bags for now that I bought a bit ago. I am hoping this will help prevent any problems I have had in the past. This will be my first and I think it will be all OK. Thanks for reminding me of this tea and its benifits to pregnancy.








:


----------



## Jada Mae

Hi nebemiw. Sounds like we are just days apart from each other in our pregnancies!


----------



## Harmony96

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still here and still drinking tea.







9 days until my due date. I actually had to order some more tea this month b/c with me drinking a stronger brew (as opposed to more glasses), I worried that I would run out. DH also wanted to try some teas so he looked through the catalog and picked some out for him too.









I hope to be posting my birth story in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## njbeachgirl

Yay Harmony96! Hope that baby comes soon!!! I have 17 days left till due date. Drinking my tea like crazy. December babies!!!


----------



## chopstickgirl

ok so i have a question!! i just started the RRL regime this week, i am 32w. I have been making my own blend-nettles, alf, oat straw, rosehips, RRL, all put in a quart jar loose with hot water and steeped over night. and my pee has been totally neon yellow and with a definite odor-not an ew smell but just a noticable smell for sure...what's that all about? just my body adjusting?? is this normal?


----------



## umami_mommy

are you taking a prenatal vitamin too? B vitamins causes your pee to turn bright yellow when it's excreated.


----------



## chopstickgirl

i am taking rainbow light prenatals, but i've been taking them since like week 9 and no issues with pee...just since starting RRL. i hadn't heard anyone on here mention any smell/color with peeing so i was kinda like what the! guess it's normal though, who can know...


----------



## umami_mommy

stop the tea and not the prenatals and see if the yellow color stays.

then stop the prenatals and drink the tea. see if you have the yellow pee.

then you'll know which it is.


----------



## letabug

I am in search of a replacement for my pregnancy tea I had with DS2 as I am expecting a baby in June.

If I ordered: red raspberry, strawberry leaf, alfalfa, nettles, spearmint, lemon balm, fennel, pau d'arco, hibiscus, orange peel. I think these are the ingredients in my origional favorite tea. How do I mix it? In equal parts or something else. I am trying to read through this whole thread but it is 3:00 am and my eyes are getting a little wacky.


----------



## Spirulina&Sage

i swear by the stuff! RRL and nettle are my #2 favorite teas, pregnant or not. they are great for postpartum and moon times as well!


----------



## Jada Mae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chopstickgirl* 
i am taking rainbow light prenatals, but i've been taking them since like week 9 and no issues with pee...just since starting RRL. i hadn't heard anyone on here mention any smell/color with peeing so i was kinda like what the! guess it's normal though, who can know...









My pee smells different when drinking strong RRL, or several cups of it a day. The bright yellow, if neon, is suggestive, as others have said, of B vits. I don't know if doing RRL tea and prenatals will give you this result (if your prenatals haven't done this previously). Sure you are not taking something else, like Emergen-C or something?


----------



## Jada Mae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
Just wanted to let everyone know that I'm still here and still drinking tea.







9 days until my due date.


Quote:

njbeachgirl
Yay Harmony96! Hope that baby comes soon!!! I have 17 days left till due date. Drinking my tea like crazy. December babies!!!
Can't wait to hear your experiences!


----------



## Island_Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jada Mae* 
My pee smells different when drinking strong RRL, or several cups of it a day. The bright yellow, if neon, is suggestive, as others have said, of B vits. I don't know if doing RRL tea and prenatals will give you this result (if your prenatals haven't done this previously). Sure you are not taking something else, like Emergen-C or something?

My pee also smells stronger and looks neon green. My OB before I swtiched to a miwife said I need to drink more water. But I notice it only gets that way when I take my pre natals on a regular basis. I take Maternal Symmetry. RRL tea I drink doesn't do it though, so I would guess is the pre natals?


----------



## She2dancer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chopstickgirl* 
i am taking rainbow light prenatals, but i've been taking them since like week 9 and no issues with pee...just since starting RRL. i hadn't heard anyone on here mention any smell/color with peeing so i was kinda like what the! guess it's normal though, who can know...









I am also taking rainbow light prenatals (and daily RRL tea) and I know that when I take the vitamins at night, my next few pees are bright yellow from the extra B vitamins....

don't know if that helps at all.....


----------



## njbeachgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *letabug* 
I am in search of a replacement for my pregnancy tea I had with DS2 as I am expecting a baby in June.

If I ordered: red raspberry, strawberry leaf, alfalfa, nettles, spearmint, lemon balm, fennel, pau d'arco, hibiscus, orange peel. I think these are the ingredients in my origional favorite tea. How do I mix it? In equal parts or something else. I am trying to read through this whole thread but it is 3:00 am and my eyes are getting a little wacky.

I didn't use a specific formula but used about 75% RRL and the rest of the herbs as flavoring. I had less herbs than you have though. I figured what I really wanted was to get the benefits of the RRL at this point, and the other things coul be helpful too. HTH!


----------



## Harmony96

GUESS WHAT GUESS WHAT GUESS WHAT???????

No, I didn't have the baby yet.







But, my water did break this morning about 8:30 (it's 9:40 now).







So.... I'm drinking my "strong brew" right now. I've been contracting but so far they haven't felt any stronger or more regular than the BH's that I've been having all along.

We're waiting to go to the hospital so that they don't put us on a timetable or deadline or anything. My water was a little bloody but other than that it was clear (no green).


----------



## Jada Mae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
GUESS WHAT GUESS WHAT GUESS WHAT???????

No, I didn't have the baby yet.







But, my water did break this morning about 8:30 (it's 9:40 now).







So.... I'm drinking my "strong brew" right now. I've been contracting but so far they haven't felt any stronger or more regular than the BH's that I've been having all along.

We're waiting to go to the hospital so that they don't put us on a timetable or deadline or anything. My water was a little bloody but other than that it was clear (no green).
















Warm wishes, strong labor vibes, wishing you the best!


----------



## mommy2boys

I went into PTL this past weekend should I stop taking RRL or will it still be ok to take?


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2boys* 
I went into PTL this past weekend should I stop taking RRL or will it still be ok to take?

what's your diet like?

i guess there are other things i would look at first befor ethe tea, but you have to do what you are comfortable with.

none of the studies i read said anything at all about increased risk of preterm labor.


----------



## Harmony96

Ok so I tried to drink my strong brew but maybe it was too strong or something... I threw it up.  There was a little bit left so I drank that and it stayed down.

Contractions are about 3 minutes apart but still fairly mild... they don't feel any stronger than bad menstrual cramps so far. I may be in "active" as opposed to "early" labor but I still feel like I have a ways to go.

This'll probably be my last update until after I have the baby. Hope to see you in a couple of days.


----------



## mommy2boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
what's your diet like?

i guess there are other things i would look at first befor ethe tea, but you have to do what you are comfortable with.

none of the studies i read said anything at all about increased risk of preterm labor.

My diet is very good, I drink about a gallon of water a day and eat a lot of whole grains, veggies, that sort of thing. I just recently started taking RRL in capsule form (not a fan of tea) and then about a week later at 34 weeks I went into labor, I just wasn't sure if there was a correlation. I will talk to my midwife tomarrow about it.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2boys* 
My diet is very good, I drink about a gallon of water a day and eat a lot of whole grains, veggies, that sort of thing. I just recently started taking RRL in capsule form (not a fan of tea) and then about a week later at 34 weeks I went into labor, I just wasn't sure if there was a correlation. I will talk to my midwife tomarrow about it.


how much protein are you eating every day? you should be getting at least 75 grams. low protein consumption has been linked to preterm labor and pre-e.

keep track of it if you need to with a little sheet on the fridge.


----------



## Harmony96

Ok I'm back and my baby daughter is born.







I'll post my birth story on the birth stories forum in a while but wanted to give my mini-stats here.









First-time mom, bloody show started at about 8:30 am, very light contractions (nothing worse than menstrual cramps) started at 10:30 am but were very close together from the get-go. Went to hospital at 7:30 pm and she was born at 10:28 pm, so only 12 hours of contractions, and only the last 2 hours or so were super strong. No drugs, no induction.









(PS, posting this here b/c I did do RRL throughout pregnancy.)


----------



## KittyKat

YAAAAAY ANDREA!!!

I've "known" you since early PG from another board. When I saw your same screen name here, I took a peek. I've been thinking of you ever since, and I hope you don't mind me updating the sweet ladies on the other board. We've all been "cheering" for you. SO HAPPY it went well!!!














:


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~

Yay! Happy birthday, baby! Sounds like a great experience.


----------



## Jada Mae

Harmony96! That is Awesome! Congrats to you!

Your story gives me a lot of hope that this labor and birth will go smoothly if I keep up with all the RRL!

Enjoy this time and take real good care of yourself.


----------



## gemasita

Yay Andrea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicole B

Just had to barge in and give a BIG CONGRATS to my girl ANDREA!!!!!








Girl ALL of us over in RPPB are waiting in anticipation!









Hope you don't mind I found ya!









Enjoy that baby moon and congrats on the awsome easy labor! Sounds like my first labor







I woke up around midnight to steady contractions and labored all day at home with no probs and got to the hospital at 7pm and had Cheri at 10:30pm








So happy you got the birth you wanted!!!


----------



## njbeachgirl

Congrats Andrea!!!







: baby!


----------



## gen_here

Finally getting around to posting about my own RRL labor/birth... and nak - please excuse typos.

I had been drinking my own blend of 2 parts RRL to one part nettle leaf tea on and off throughout pregnancy, getting more regular in my consumption in third trimester. Labor started at 8:50 PM on Tuesday and my daughter was born at 8:47 AM Wednesday - after only 9 minutes of pushing (3 contractions with about 3 pushes to my comfort each contraction)! My son labor (with minimal RRL consumption) was a 17.5 hour labor with 3.5 hours of pushing.

I also had very minimal bleeding after birth and felt wonderful! I went home about 7:30 that evening. My nurse was really impressed with how little bleeding I had after birth and asked lots of questions about the RRL/nettle tea... so we may have another convert!


----------



## jul511riv

rock on!!!

Okay, I"m 39 weeks, and I've been very on and off. Any suggestions for how much I should be drinking now and how strong?

I'm getting a very dark rich amber color and drinking two big supersize mugfulls a day right now. ALso interested to know when to drink the super infusion and how much to take.


----------



## njbeachgirl

I'm going to pick up some loose RRL today and just mix it with alfalfa and nettle. The chamomile is starting to gross me out, since I have been drinking so much of the tea. It is a really strong flavor.


----------



## karen1968

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
ALso interested to know when to drink the super infusion and how much to take.

Check out the first post in this thread - it has the "recipe"


----------



## njbeachgirl

today is my due date and I'm still pregnant!!! Hopefully soon I will have a RRL tea/birth story to share


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~

I hope I will too







Taking 3000mgs of caplets 3x a day...sometimes an extra time before bed...


----------



## njbeachgirl

hmmm well i think i'm in early early labor, my contractions are still about 5 mins. apart and like menstrual cramps, so i have been drinking my tea pretty strong.... hopefully it is helping the process!

i'm going to get out of my chair now and see if i can't get things moving a bit more


----------



## Morwenna

I'm just 8 1/2 weeks right now and I think I will wait until the 4th month to start this time. I used a RRL infusion (with nettle, oatstraw, peppermint--anyone know if spearmint is better or if it matters?--rose hips, etc.) with my 5th child. The other pregnancies, I hadn't heard of this, so didn't use it.

With the 5th, I had zero heartburn, which I had always previously had. My labor was a back labor so I think it was slowed down a little. I was in labor about 10 hours, with the last 1 hour or so being quite intense. She was born at home, with about 3 pushes. The midwives said that this was the 'cleanest' birth they had ever seen--as in, I hardly bled at all.

This time, I want to try the strong infusion at the end, but I definitely recommend the RRL to you all


----------



## Vaquitita

found out i'm expecting #2. with ds i drank rrl tea off and on during pregnancy, curious to see if drinking infusions will make a difference, as well as the extra strong brew at labor time. right now i'm drinking rrl and nettle. what are the benefits of alfalfa and oatsraw?


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vaquitita* 
found out i'm expecting #2. with ds i drank rrl tea off and on during pregnancy, curious to see if drinking infusions will make a difference, as well as the extra strong brew at labor time. right now i'm drinking rrl and nettle. what are the benefits of alfalfa and oatsraw?

alfalfa is a blood builder and oatstraw is an excellent nervain for pregnant women. i drink the same but use rose hips to flavor it, not peppermint.

my ratio:

2 parts RRL
2 parts nettles
1 part oatstraw
1/2 part alfalfa
1/2 part rose hips

(sometimes i use 1/2 part dried goji berries too)

steep 4 heaping tbsp in 1 quart boiling water and drink 4 cups per day.


----------



## GoddessKristie

I'm due in four days with my 40 weeks being up in 18 days, is it too late for me? I'd like to enjoy the benefits you ladies are raving about, should I drink a strong infusion 2-3 times a day? Is it too late?


----------



## 4lilfarmers

i've not read all of this thread, or joined it before... but it's good to drink the tea anytime--it's not "too late"... it's great for postpardem too!


----------



## jul511riv

baby boy born @ home...Great birth...6 hr labor (aprox), placenta delivery immediate...bled 1 day...now just lave clear/tinged w/ blood (day 3 pp)...AMAZING!!!

Drank infusion...am still drinking. Drank during and after labor too, regular infusion.

RRL ROCKS!!!


----------



## care_a_boo

Hi all,

I'm about 9 weeks along (time is flying) and I'm having about a cup of RRL tea a day. I was drinking it pretty hot, but then I read here that it should have a long time to steep (I was leaving it maybe 10 minutes) and so now I've been letting it steep longer, but I don't like it room temp. Would microwaving it ruin it?

I hope this stuff works as well as reported. When my daughter was born, I had my first contractions about 4 pm on Thursday and didn't give birth until 2 am on Saturday. That's something like 34 hours. And I pushed for no less than four. I'll be thrilled with anything under 24 hours.

Of course tea isn't my only precaution for making this labor different. I'm also staying home this time!


----------



## Jada Mae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *care_a_boo* 
and so now I've been letting it steep longer, but I don't like it room temp. Would microwaving it ruin it?

I my personal experience, I believe microwaving anything destroys vital nutrients. I believe that microwaving the tea would take away a lot of the goodies in the tea. What I would do is let it steep, and then when ready to drink, add a little boiling water from your tea pot and that is what will get it warm again.

I will make a strong infusion in a quart jar and let it steep for say 30 min. or so. Then, when I am ready to drink it, I use the boiling water to warm it back up and to dilute it to a point that I like.


----------



## umami_mommy

i pour my still hot steeped tea into a pre-warmed thermal carafe. keeps the tea hot all day for me.

and sometimes i microwave it too.







as an herbalist i have to say that herbs aren't any more "harmed" by brief microwaving then by pouring boiling water over it to make tea.


----------



## Mary-Beth

I'm going off Red Rasberry tea for a while.
I was drinking it before getting pregnant so I kept drinking it once I conceived. I lost the baby. I don't know it it has anything to do with the tea or not. I was told it was safe to drink through pregnancy. Since the loss I layed off the tea- only drinking it a few times a week. Now I'm charting after my loss and I O'd recently and had 2 cups of strong tea in one day about 3 days into my luteal phase...and my temp dipped below my coverline for 2 days. This has never happened to me before. I looked into it and have found that this can be casued by a secondary estrogen surge. Just in case the RRT caused or conrtributed to this I'm not drinking it again. Of course, I don't know for sure that the tea is doing this but just in case. Just sharing my questions/concerns in case anyone else experiences anything like this.

Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## herbmama3-7

I would never microwave my herbs, "Mic-ro-waves" desroy vital nutrients, I know there are numerous studies out there that prove this, I do not have the time to search and include those right now, however they are easily found if anyone is interested. There was a study done with watering plants, water brought to a boil and then brought to room temp, (tap water), then regular tap water brought to room temp, then tap water mirowaved to boiling point and then cooled to room temp, these each watered the same type of plant over a period of time, the plant that was watered with the microwaved water eventually died, the others did just fine. I do not know all the factors in the study, however it could be found. I am not trying to start a flame, truely that is not my intention, I just feel strongly about the use of microwaves, especially when it comes to my beautiful herbs!


----------



## RAF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary-Beth* 
Now I'm charting after my loss and I O'd recently and had 2 cups of strong tea in one day about 3 days into my luteal phase...and my temp dipped below my coverline for 2 days. This has never happened to me before. I looked into it and have found that this can be casued by a secondary estrogen surge.

Hello,

I just wanted to respond to this. I have a dip for a day or so in my temps during certain luteal phases too. While mine doens't usually go below the coverline, it will be right on it or pretty close. I read that it was normal to have a secondary estrogen surge. I never drink rrl tea when not pregnant, so I know it isn't the tea. It is possible that the tea may be exacerbating some sort of hormonal imbalance or something, I don't know, but just wanted to mention that some women get that without any obvious outside influences.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mary-Beth* 
Now I'm charting after my loss and I O'd recently and had 2 cups of strong tea in one day about 3 days into my luteal phase...and my temp dipped below my coverline for 2 days. This has never happened to me before. I looked into it and have found that this can be casued by a secondary estrogen surge. Best wishes to all of you.

this is sometimes refered to a an implantation dip... if you are ttc.

i don't think there is anything in RRL that would cause you to produce more estrogen. red clover yes, RRL i don't think so.

but still, you should do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## chopstickgirl

i've been drinking RRL since hitting the 3rd trimester (I HATE tea, so i just couldn't do it any earlier LOL) and i steep my infusion overnight, and then when i drink it, sometimes i do microwave it for like 20 seconds. *shrug* I am not going to worry about it, i hate tea as it is, i am not going to drink cold/room temp tea, nasty. i've tried adding it to juices and stuff, but juice gives me heartburn, so that's out. i guess i could reheat it on the stove or something, maybe i'll try that but...i do what i can, and i think slightly microwaved rrl is still better than not drinking any at all. just my opinion.


----------



## k9sarchik

Mary-Beth: I have been drinking RRL tea and I too had a m/c. From what I understand it should have nothing to do with estrogen. Red Clover does effect estrogen, but not RRL.
I continued to take my prenatals and the RRL tea after the miscarriage and I believe that it helped me get back on my cycle in a timely manner.

My prenatals have RRL in them so I don't drink a whole lot of the tea.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mary-Beth

Thanks for the support.
I can't say I know the tea made any difference to my estrogen or contributed in any way to my loss, I just want to be careful. I'm glad for the reassurance though.

I'm sorry for your loss as well Laura.

MB


----------



## GoddessKristie

I have been wanting to start RRL for a couple weeks, but was unable to find the leaves in my local grocery store, and couldn't afford to order it online. Since the baby hasn't come yet (I was due Christmas day!) I finally realised that I should go to Wild Oats. They had it there in both bags and bulk. A box of the bags were $4.29/dz and they had the leaf in bulk for $1.44/oz! The box only had .85oz (including the weight of the bags)! So I got 1/2 oz (that's a lot of tea!) and an infuser and my total was $3.25!!! I couldn't find in here how much tea everyone is using in an infuser, so I looked it up online and found a recomendation of 2tsp/8oz water. So, I made that, it was delicious, and I'm going to start drinking 2-3 cups a day from here on out!
I'm curious how much everyone is drinking while in labor how many oz leaves are you using, and how much water?
I'm using my tea drinking time as time to sit in the cobbler's pose to get a nice stretch a couple times a day. I'm really excited to see how my birth goes!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~

My baby is born and I think the RRL tea made a BIG difference







Went from 5 cm to delivery in 45 minutes or so...with the other two that took around 5 hrs and 2 hrs respectively...

I could tell that my uterus was contracting so.much.more.strongly. It was unbelievable, actually. Even in early labor, my contractions that were very far apart were quite intense and clearly doing some work.

I, uh, can't say it helped with the pain...but then again, I had a natural birth even though it was so intense so I suppose it could have been worse









I will definitely do this again!


----------



## i<3baby

Hi everyone, I've been lurking this board for some time and have finally gotten around to registering








Just wanted to update this thread by saying that I placed my order from Stony Mountain aka wildroots.com. I got the 1lb bulk organic RRL bag. Because my order was less than $20 they charged me an extra $5. However since I'm having the baby overseas it wasn't a big issue for me, as long as I got my tea








Shipping was fast and it smells heavenly. The quality is high grade, very green in color and finely minced. It looks nothing like the sample picture they have on their site. Actually, it looks more like the sample image on mountainroseherbs.com.
I brewed up 3 servings by following the "recipe" stated in one of the earlier pages by doing 1 TBSP to 8oz. of water (so 3TBSP x 32oz for 3 servings) and steeping it for 15 minutes, I let it cool and then refrigerated it overnight. It tasted fine, not bitter at all. Quite yummy as is, actually.
HOWEVER... after drinking a cup, it SEVERELY dried out my lips, I mean to the point that the sides of my mouth cracked, and I never have this problem. I usually drink (3) 36oz bottles of water a day (nearly 7 pints), but that day I only had 4.5 pints so I thought OKAY... maybe it was because I didn't have enough fluids.
My lips were still severely chapped the next day but I drank another cup anyway, which made my lips even worse! So I stopped for a day and they have started to heal now. I ended up surfing the net for info on how to brew RRL tea and found the correct amount.

Long story short - it is *not* 1 tablespoon to 8oz.
It is 1 *tea*spoon to 8oz.

Side note: I'm not having many BH contractions (I am currently 34 weeks + this is my 1st pregnancy), and right after drinking the tea I did feel 2-3 stronger than normal contractions, but they were fast and brief and went away immediately.


----------



## tresleo

Hi, just wanted to introduce myself. I've been checking in here every once in a while, to see how everyone is drinking their tea. I've been drinking it (1tsp/8oz, steeped 15 min) off and on since I got pregnant.

Now that I'm getting closer, I need to get more serious about drinking it everyday. If you did, what did you do to increase the amount towards the end of pregnancy? How many cups a day would you drink, of the strength I mentioned (1tsp/8oz for 15min)? Or did you stick with one cup, just stronger?

Thanks so much for any help


----------



## 4daughters

Wow this is huge, haven't started it yet, but now I well drink RRL too. I'll have to visit Mountain Herbs.


----------



## 54mama

Just learning about the benefits of RRL and looking for some basic info. I bought a box of traditional medicinals RRL tea from the grocery store. I am 17-19 weeks (still no firm due date, but that is a whole different story). How many cups should I drink a day? Does adding a bit of honey effect the value? At what point do I start drinking more? And how much? These are such basic questions but I'm having hard time sifting through all the info out there and on this thread. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## umami_mommy

anyone know what might be triggering my heartburn (which is really severe right now anyway, so this might not really be a big deal) in my pregnancy tea?

it's equal amounts RRL and nettles, 1/2 that of oatstraw and 1/2 again of alfalfa, plus rose hips.

when i drink it i start to get really bad heartburn.

TIA


----------



## MaxiMom

I get heartburn after drinking my RRL tea,too, what a bummer. So, unfortunately, I only drink it every couple of days, because I hate the heartburn.

Any suggestions out there for adding something that might help? Maybe a little baking soda?









I'm 28 weeks today, so I know I need to get crackin' on it.


----------



## airmide_m

I'm subscribing here. I have yet to read the whole thread but will try to do so soon!

My husband and I are ttc for the first time so I'm thinking now would be a good time to find out where to buy the tea and get started drinking it regulary(from ovulation-AF or througout pregnancy right?)

I'm also interested in some of the safe-during-pregnancy heartburn remedies! I get hearburn with some frequency and I'm never sure what to do about it.


----------



## a~...Mamacitaa~...

i love my RRl tea.. i mix mine with nettle tea... i like it with a lil brown sugar...iced down.....YUMMY


----------



## TrishWSU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
when i drink it i start to get really bad heartburn.

Hmm, see now it works the opposite from me. I have acid reflux (have for years, but I don't like medication, esp. while preggo) and I have noticed if I drink my RRL tea regulary I don't have any heartburn or acid reflux feelings. If I go a couple of days without drinking it the acid reflux comes back strong.

I put all the same stuff you do except the rose hips, maybe that's it? One idea is to just go to stright RRL tea for a few days and see if you still get the heartburn. If not, then add one more herb to it for a few days and so one. Maybe it will help in identifying which one is causing the heartburn. Do you put any mint-type herbs in it (or anything that you have during the day)? I know that is a common culpript of heartburn during pregnancy.

Hope you find out what's causing the heartburn or it passes on its own.


----------



## umami_mommy

LOL







soon as i birth this baby it will pass!

i suspect it's the rose hips. anything acidic is killing me. both nettles and RRL contain calcium and magnesium and so help with heartburn. course not much helps when your stomach is smooshed flat as a pancake into your chest and lungs!

i am measuring 40.5 cm today at 37 weeks. and considering i am very short everything is pretty compacted!


----------



## engineer_mom

Does RRL cause an increase in Braxton Hicks?

When I was at my Bradley class last night, I was suprised that many women (farther along than I am) have never even had one (that they recognize). I believe I keep my self pretty hydrated, but I've been noticing them since ~12 wks...and feeling them since ~18 wks a couple times a day.
TIA!


----------



## CryPixie83

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nhorzepa* 
Does RRL cause an increase in Braxton Hicks?

When I was at my Bradley class last night, I was suprised that many women (farther along than I am) have never even had one (that they recognize). I believe I keep my self pretty hydrated, but I've been noticing them since ~12 wks...and feeling them since ~18 wks a couple times a day.
TIA!

Braxton hicks contractions are normal, but everyone feels them at different points, some never feel them.

I suggest reading through the first 10-20 pages of this thread, there is a wealth of information here.


----------



## SouthernLace

I am so glad this thread is still here. I saw it a long time ago and forgot wether I saw it here or on Amity. Woooo hooo! I am definitely gonna try it. I think I am sensitive to RRL tea so I have a lot of hope in it for my birth this time. I already feel really tight when I drink it now. It's a good feeling. We'll see, I'm due April 30th.


----------



## organicmama328

I'm joining! I've been drinking RRL since 14weeks.


----------



## oceans0421

I followed the stronger version of the tea to the best of my knowledge for my first labor... i only discovered the info about the tea after I was 7 months pregnant and when i purchased the tea they just had 2 oz left in the store so i wanted one oz as a back up if i happened to experience false labor. now that i'm near the end of my 2nd pregnancy i went to purchase the tea again and had to get it from a different retailer. the tea i got this time was more finely chopped and the one oz bag of it was a very large amount compared to what i recall using the last time, it had fit into a small tea ball! so i wonder if the first time around they told me it was 2 ozs i bought but really it was a much smaller amount? so it seems this time because of the larger mass it appears to be it won't fit in a tea ball and i'll have to prepare it using the straining method. to give you an idea of what the amt looks like it is like half of a sandwhich ziploc baggie.
this is what i experienced the last time i used it... labor lasting 9 1/2 hrs from first contraction to delivery. 2 hours of hard labor, transition labor, was still very painful, my recovery was great... only asked for tylenol a couple of times and was up walking around and visitng with no problems. i did not finish the full pint of tea as it had cooled off by the time i was admitted to the hospital and tasted even worse to me cold than hot... maybe i drank 3/4 of it.
what i'm wondering is does it seem as though i had the incorrect amount last time, i don't want to make it too strong and as the quip says, have my baby in the car! it would be nice to experience less pain than what i had the last time because it didn't seem to help in that dept last time. it did aid in a fast progressing labor as i went from 1cm to 10 cm in less than 3 hours. when i called to ask my doula about this she recommended 1-2 tsp of the tea, i think she may not be familiar with this stronger solution for the extra benefits, which i plan to print out and share with her anyways. even she didn't believe that i was in progressive labor the last time even though i kept telling her, my husband and the nurse that i drank the tea and i knew i was in labor, granted not the transition stage yet where i'd be in obvious pain. at least this time around i'll know to trust my body and not let anyone convince me to go home and return as they did last time, we were gone from the hospital less than two hours and i delivered my daughter about an hour after being admitted the second time.


----------



## chilliepepper

So where is everybody getting their bulk tea leaves these days? I've been checking at mountainroseherbs.com for a few days, but they don't seem to have it anymore.


----------



## mama_daba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chilliepepper* 
So where is everybody getting their bulk tea leaves these days? I've been checking at mountainroseherbs.com for a few days, but they don't seem to have it anymore.

i want to know to


----------



## umami_mommy

contact sarah at herbsfromthelabyrinth.com or redmoonherbs.com.

i got some from rose mountain this summer, but someone else said they though the quality of what she got this fall wasn't so hot.

lately i've been buying from sarah... she just did a custom birth tincture and a high blood pressure tincture for me. and said she could do a pregnancy tea mix (nettles, RRL, oatstraw, alfalfa and rose hips) or just the bulk herbs too.

PS sarah has the MOST AMAZING rose hips, they are the biggest, reddest, most beautiful dried rose hips i've ever seen! (sorry, herb geek typing!).


----------



## i<3baby

Stony Mountain aka wildroots.com


----------



## JanB

I'm about halfway through reading this thread but I'm definitely in! I've been drinking the TM pregnancy tea since about week 14 or so and am about to start alternating it with the TM red raspberry leaf tea. I may also contact one of the suppliers mentioned in this thread to see if I can get the actual leaves so I can try the strong brew as labor is starting.

Count me in!


----------



## airmide_m

This is slightly off-topic for this thread but since it was mentioned here I thought I'd ask - Papaya enzyme was suggested for heartburn. A friend mentioned to me that she'd heard in pregnancy, especially early terms, papya should be avoided. I then came across it here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abortifacient listed as a possible abortifacient. So how safe would Papaya enzyme be during pregnancy?

I'm also eager to hear where the best sources are for RRL tea!! Right now I'm drinking tons of green tea, but after ovulation I'd love to be able to switch to RRL! My main desires would be a balance of quality and affordability.


----------



## jul511riv

there is a papaya thread on here discussing just that...

seems papaya is perfectly safe, but because the fda cant market it as a drug...yet...it isnt approved for its safety in pregnancy.

best to consult naturopaths/herbalists on this one for more info.


----------



## airmide_m

Ooooh thanks!! you wouldn't happen to have the link to the thread discussing it would you? I'll try to find it myself but lately it seems like my searches here come up with a bazillion interesting but minimally related threads and either the search-function or my brain time-out before I find the one I'm looking for


----------



## jul511riv

i searched papaya enzymes, I think.


----------



## umami_mommy

i've been eating tons of papaya this winter...









you know, you really have to take things in their cultural context too... do you think women who live in tropical countries stop eating it because they are pregnant?

only americans have this never ending list of things to avoid while pregnant. no wine (can you imagine in europe telling a woman this?), no spicy foods (think they don't eat spicy foods in hot places like india when they are pregnant?), no papaya, no kava... etc...

it's pretty much like leidloff talks about in the continuum concept... we have the most over-protected children in the world and still they get hurt all the time. why is that? we have the prohabitions on what a woman should and should't consume while pregnant and yet still force huge amounts of invasive prenatal testing and procedures and completely managed and interventive births on woman... resulting in the worst maternal and infant mortality figures in the developed world.

why is that? what a twisted culture we live in.


----------



## jul511riv




----------



## zora

I got mine at: http://www.bulkherbstore.com. It is a great blend. It taste wonderful. Although it has pepermint in it which during this pregnancy has caused heartburn/reflux- no problems with this tea.

hope that helps.
Zora


----------



## thaler_19

I would like to try RRL tea during my pregnancy, however I have read that this may have a negative effect on my toddler while nursing. I am sorry if this has already been answered in this thread but I just don't have time to read through everything (I work full time). Thanks for your help!!


----------



## TrishWSU

Hi All! I just wanted to add my experience with RRL tea. Last week I miscarried (developemented stopped at 8w4d, m/c at 10w6d) and I had been drinking the RRL tea and/or a pg blend since before I concieved (in no way did the tea cause the m/c.) When the m/c started I made a big pitcher of strong brewed tea and drank it throughout the the next few days and I have continued drinking just my regular RRL and pg tea everyday since. Not only did I pass everything naturally (no D&C, thank goodness), my bleeding has almost completely stopped now, only a week later. The ob said I should expect to bleed for 4-6 weeks! I really think I had such a good outcome (given the circumstances, as good as it can be) because of the RRL tea. Of course, I have nothing to back that up, just my feelings.

I plan to TTC again after I have a normal cycle so I'm still drinking my tea everyday. This has just convinced me that it can be very helpful in toning the uterus and preparing for birth. I bought some of the Traditional Medicines Organic Pregnancy Tea to keep at work so I drink it during the day. It makes it really quick and convenient, and the mint in it is so tasty that I don't need to put any sweetner in it! I normally have to sweeten the plain RRL with honey.

Just my thoughts for ya'll. Hope everyone is enjoying their yummy tea!


----------



## Hazelnut

Ok subbing.. I just ordered some Traditional Medicinals Pregnancy Tea online to start with (hey it was on sale







). I can't wait to try it, although I noticed it didn't say anything about the first trimester (I'm still at about two months). Is the raspberry leaf a lot weaker in the TM tea? I'm also nursing a toddler--so curious to know if there is anything to the pp's concern about that.


----------



## umami_mommy

well, don't know if the RRL/pregnancy tea combination made the diff or not, but after my water broke my labor was so short no one even made it to the birth... about 40 very intense minutes!

still drinking it!


----------



## MrsAngelic

Wow, I'm amazed. I was the original poster of the info from my bookshelf. Shared it with my March 2006 DDC and BirthJunky started this tribe. Now I'm expecting again in October 2007 and this is still here!! Just read back 2 or 3 pages but I see some success stories. I'm so happy this information has helped others!!







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle

I'm jumping in on this thread as it's finally close to the surface again!
I'm drinking the tea to help _tone down_ the BH- I get them quite frequently and they can be annoying. My midwife suggested drinking the tea, as it can take over the job the BH are doing. I don't drink it every day- so far I haven't found a huge corelation, but I think the tea makes me have more. I had a quick labour last time- 3 hrs 45 min, 8 min of pushing, so I don't likely need help with that again, but you never know! I do plan to keep drinking it, though, to help with post partum, last time I lost a lot of blood and was quite weak.
I wish I had known I could harvest my own leaves earlier- as I have tons and tons of raspberry canes! Too bad they're under 3 feet of snow now!
A


----------



## umami_mommy

don't know if it's the RRL leaf or not, but my lochia flow has already stopped. i still have blood, but the heavy flow is over already. i am 4 days PP.

i'm guessing it's the RRL and alfalfa combination.


----------



## Aeress

I just found this thread. I have rrlt in my prenatal. should i take more? i am taking rainbowlite prenatals


----------



## MoonStarFalling

thaler_19 I've been drinking it with a nursling for years I can't say that it has had any negative effect.

Queen of my Castle I've also been drinking it to tone down my BH. It helps a lot but I also take it in addition to a good liq cal mag citrate supplement.

brendon, I'm taking the RL prenatals as well but I don't think the RRL is nearly enough with just that. I would also drink plenty of the tea.

honeybeedreams I had the same exp last time, my lochia stopped after just a few days thanks to RRLT. I had lochia for 8 wks with my first!


----------



## Shell_Ell

I just sort of skimmed here... but does anyone have experience with the bulk tea from Compleat Mother?


----------



## chilliepepper

So I'm hoping to go into labor real soon here, and would like to try the strong solution described in the first post here from way back when. However, all I have is the TM tea bags, our local Whole Foods doesn't have any bulk tea leaves







: and I've waited too long to order bulk tea online.

D'ya think it would work to just make a super strong cup, like 3 teabags or something, and drink it on the way to the hospital?

Sorry if this question has been posted before. I haven't had time to read through all the posts here.


----------



## MrsAngelic

An ounce of loose tea would fill a whole tea bag box. So a strong brew with tea bags would probably be all the tea bags in the box, maybe throw some extra in to account for the space the packaging takes up, brewed in a quart of water. It will be very strong! Good luck to you...used the tea with last two pregnancies and my births were 3 hrs 55min, and 6 hours, no afterpains.


----------



## Island_Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brendon* 
I just found this thread. I have rrlt in my prenatal. should i take more? i am taking rainbowlite prenatals

I take maternal Symmetry and also has RRL in them. I don't know how much is the average intake, I have tried to figure that out since I learned about RRL, but I still don't know what amount to use.

I am currently making some from loose leaf, I don't know the weight, but its a CUP measure of it, and I make about a gallon from it, mixing it with pinapple juice, or lemon and honey.


----------



## chilliepepper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsAngelic* 
An ounce of loose tea would fill a whole tea bag box. So a strong brew with tea bags would probably be all the tea bags in the box, maybe throw some extra in to account for the space the packaging takes up, brewed in a quart of water. It will be very strong! Good luck to you...used the tea with last two pregnancies and my births were 3 hrs 55min, and 6 hours, no afterpains.

Ay yi yi, I don't know if I could handle that---just two teabags in a cup tastes pretty strong to me LOL!


----------



## Hazelnut

Okay sorry if I missed it- I read several pages but not all. I just got some traditional medicinals pregnancy tea, but there is no way I'm gonna clear 3 cups a day most days. I just don't enjoy tea that much. I didnt' see anything about drinking it iced on the box, but I'm assuming that once I steep it for 10-15 mintues, I can just pour it over ice? Will it be as effective? Could I even add a little bubbley mineral water?







I'm more likely to drink it this way, even in the freezing temps.
tia.


----------



## MotheringMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut* 
Okay sorry if I missed it- I read several pages but not all. I just got some traditional medicinals pregnancy tea, but there is no way I'm gonna clear 3 cups a day most days. I just don't enjoy tea that much. I didnt' see anything about drinking it iced on the box, but I'm assuming that once I steep it for 10-15 mintues, I can just pour it over ice? Will it be as effective? Could I even add a little bubbley mineral water?







I'm more likely to drink it this way, even in the freezing temps.
tia.









I've been wondering the same thing. I was doing it hot for a while, but it took too long to drink so I never got as much as I wanted. I finally started making iced tea (seeping it for a half hour or so and making a big pitcher) and now I get in at least a quart and a half a day... but I don't know if it's as effective. Anyone else?


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I keep an infusion of rrl/pg tea in the fridge to drink. I make 1 gallon at a time and steep it overnight at least and stick it in the fridge. Just keep a lid on it.


----------



## Lady Lilya

Great thread!

I read the whole thing in detail.

I ordered a book and plan to read that before I start. I'm thinking to drink RRL tea in my last trimester, and have nettle tea in the last month and post-partum. If I don't like the taste of RRLT (I tried it years ago and didn't) I will take the pill form.


----------



## Harmony96

My RRL pregnancy started at the tail end of the cold weather season, so I started doing the tea cold as the weather warmed up. No way was I going to bust out a hot mug o' tea when the temp and the humidity were both in the 90's.








I would boil a bunch of water on the stove and then let it cool slightly. Meanwhile, I'd collect 3 wide-mouth quart mason jars and spoon several spoonfuls of loose RRL into each one. I'd add the hot water, screw on the lids, and let sit overnight on the counter. Then I'd take a 2-quart pitcher and filter the contents of each mason jar into the pitcher, stick the pitcher into the fridge, and drink. This can be used to make a tea of any strength... towards the end, I didn't have TIME to drink so many glasses, so I just made the tea stronger.

I think it worked. My labor (first baby) was spontaneous, and the contractions were 5 minutes apart from the very beginning, and DD was born almost exactly 12 hours after the first contraction. Full birth story is linked to Lydia's name in siggy. But I am DEFINITELY doing RRL again w/ my next one, if we are so blessed.


----------



## Gabesgrrrl

Hi Everyone!

I am a big lover of RRL tea-I buy wild grown/harvested loose leaf tea which I actually really love the taste of, and drink it just for the pleasure of it! It's supposed to be really good for so many things-not just pregnancy related.

So, I decided to create a new scent in my soap line, and have added a Shea Butter, powdered RRL tea soap with Stress-relieving essential Oils...for those of you who have a love of RRL, it may be a nice addition to your pampering!










With Joy,
Marcie
www.bloominbellysoaps.com


----------



## deuxceleste

Anyone feel migrainey from RRL tea?


----------



## MotheringHeart

I've got a question regarding RRL too. On the days that I am drinking my full amount of RRL I am getting a few (maybe one to three) painful contractions. I don't have to breathe through them, but sometimes I need to concentrate a bit. Is this normal? I'm only 34 weeks and do not want an early baby. Should I knock off the RRL? Help! TIA


----------



## i<3baby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deuxceleste* 
Anyone feel migrainey from RRL tea?

No but if it's too concentrated (seeped too long) my mouth gets severly dry and cracked! (and I drink 3x 52ox bottles of water a day!)


----------



## herbmama3-7

I am wondering about people who are asking about contractions and headaches after drinking RRLT, I would suggest to drink a lot of water or recharge too as rrl is asstringent, meaning it is naturally drying, it is also a diaretic, so if the consumption of rrl is high it could be slightly dehydrating, which leads to braxton hicks and headaches etc...Anyone else agree with this?


----------



## umami_mommy

i agree herbmama. i also find mixing it with other herbs like nettles, oatstraw and alfalfa helps with this too.


----------



## MotheringHeart

AHHHH, excellent. I will match every cup of RRL for a cup of water. Thanks, Ladies! Ya'll ROCK!


----------



## Ianthe

Hi Everyone-

I am sure all the info is in here, but I am about ready to start drinking RRL tea (almost 30 weeks now), and want to know good ways to make it. I'd like to make a lot at once.. can I use my coffee pot, or should I do it on my stove?

Any other suggestions to get me started would be great.

Also, how much a day am I suppose to have?


----------



## MotheringMe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Hi Everyone-

I am sure all the info is in here, but I am about ready to start drinking RRL tea (almost 30 weeks now), and want to know good ways to make it. I'd like to make a lot at once.. can I use my coffee pot, or should I do it on my stove?

Any other suggestions to get me started would be great.

Also, how much a day am I suppose to have?

I would like to give a loud NO to using your coffee pot! I did that with my first batch and it tasted like hazelnut! I thought I cleaned it really well, but the coffee lingers...


----------



## Harmony96

PSA... Mountain Rose Herbs has RRL back in stock.


----------



## steelcitymama

hi, ladies~

this thread caught my eye and i was hoping you could clear up some of my confusion. i'm really interested in starting to drink the rrl tea...i actually bought it awhile back in my first trimester, but then i read something online that made me think it was actually an UNSAFE thing for pregnant ladies to be drinking. so i backed off. after finding this thread, i'd like to start drinking it, especially as i'm about to start my third trimester this week. i was just hoping for some reassurances of its safety!!


----------



## EmmasmomShana

Whoa! I finally finished all 33 freakin' pages of this thread! Very insightful and informative!

I am almost 28 weeks and have been drinking the TM RRL since early in my second trimester. I love it and want to drink it non stop! However, I have a history of preterm labor and my midwife suggested I keep it to one or two glasses a day for now. I also tried the TM Pregnancy tea and it is super yummy too!

I am really looking forward to my labor and delivery and am going to try the strong infusion during labor. I hope to update in May with a fantastic birthstory!


----------



## PapayaMom

I have a question,
I just received my RRL loose from Frontier and the package says for a tea put 2 tsp in boiling water which would give the 1lb bag I bought 431 servings, I am guessing I should use more than 2 tsp but the one ounce thing seems really high as that would only give me 16 servings, has anyone found a good amount?


----------



## MrsAngelic

steelcitymama -- I used RRL throughout my pregnancy (from 1st trimester on) with my last two children whose births were less than 4 hours and 6 hours, no afterpains. It was safe and actually helped my morning sickness too. This is a good link: http://www.pregnancy.com.au/raspberry_leaf.htm

PapayaMom -The one ounce serving is only for the start of labor. I would use about 1 Tbs. per cup 1 or 2 times a day. But that's just me.

Best of luck to you both!


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 
I have a question,
I just received my RRL loose from Frontier and the package says for a tea put 2 tsp in boiling water which would give the 1lb bag I bought 431 servings, I am guessing I should use more than 2 tsp but the one ounce thing seems really high as that would only give me 16 servings, has anyone found a good amount?

i mix 2 parts nettles and RRL with 1 part oatstraw and 1/2 part alfalfa. mix well and steep 4 heaping tbsp in a quart of boiling water 1/2 hours to 2 hours.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LizzyQ* 
Hi Everyone-

I am sure all the info is in here, but I am about ready to start drinking RRL tea (almost 30 weeks now), and want to know good ways to make it. I'd like to make a lot at once.. can I use my coffee pot, or should I do it on my stove?

Any other suggestions to get me started would be great.

Also, how much a day am I suppose to have?


you want to STEEP the tea... not boil it or brew it. place it in a quart canning jar or other heat proof one quart container and pour boiling water over the herbs. let sit for 1/2 to 2 hours and strain and drink. don't make more than you will drink in one day unless you are going to refrigerate it.


----------



## gumbomama

I, too, have a question: I have rrl tea in tea bags - will this be as good? I hate to not use it since I have it, but it seems that most mamas here are using a loose tea mixture. what's the difference?
Also, I started drinking a cup of tea back, I guess when I was around 17 weeks or so, and after I drank it, I had sharp pains in my lower abdomen, not like contractions, just sharp, shooting pains. My midwife said I might lay off for a while and try again later, so now at 26 weeks, I'm ready to try again. anyone have any similar experience?
thanks!


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gumbomama* 
I, too, have a question: I have rrl tea in tea bags - will this be as good? I hate to not use it since I have it, but it seems that most mamas here are using a loose tea mixture. what's the difference?
Also, I started drinking a cup of tea back, I guess when I was around 17 weeks or so, and after I drank it, I had sharp pains in my lower abdomen, not like contractions, just sharp, shooting pains. My midwife said I might lay off for a while and try again later, so now at 26 weeks, I'm ready to try again. anyone have any similar experience?
thanks!


it's fine, bags are just way more expensive than the loose tea. i seriously doubt that your sharp shooting pains are related to the RRL tea. maybe round ligament pains or constipation?? but for sure do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## PapayaMom

thanks for the suggestions I have been enjoying my RRL and nettle tea in the afternoon. I have been making it in the morning in my french press letting it steep for a while then having iced with some maple syrup, YUM!

I have been drinking 2 cups of it but all at one time just because thats what works with my day.


----------



## WeasleyMum

I've read/scanned through quite a bit of this thread and am pretty jazzed about the RRL! But there seems to be some controversy about the first trimester-- some seem to reccommend drinking the tea straight through pregnancy, and some seem to reccommend waiting till getting past the first tri.

Any definitive answers or experiences out there?


----------



## Ks Mama

Just bought some RRL Tea! I'm just starting my 3rd trimester now - beginning of my 27th week.

My first labor was very long (31 hours), and quite intensely painful. I'd like to help ease that this time, in as many ways as possible!









The tea recommends taking 3x per day - however on briefly reading through the intro story, it seems that's recommended closer to due date. I certainly don't want to encourage pre-term labor.

What's everyone in their 3rd triemester doing as far as "doseage", i.e. cups per day?

Thanks & I apologize if the answer is already in here somwhere - I just don't have the opportunity to look through the entire thread!


----------



## mimiharshe

I see some other mamas have asked recently about a run down for how much, how concentrated, when and what kinds of RRL tea to drink. Anyone wanna give it a shot? Where do you buy your favorite RRL tea? The only kind at Whole Foods is the bags which I bought, but like a pp said, it's expensive!

TIA,
January


----------



## Sabo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WeasleyMum* 
I've read/scanned through quite a bit of this thread and am pretty jazzed about the RRL! But there seems to be some controversy about the first trimester-- some seem to reccommend drinking the tea straight through pregnancy, and some seem to reccommend waiting till getting past the first tri.

Any definitive answers or experiences out there?

I drank one cup a day all through my first trimester. I found it very helpful when I was a little queasy. A lot of midwives recommend drinking it all through pregnancy. My sister works at an OB's office and gave me a packet of info that said that RRL has been used for centuries and there is really no research that shows it to be harmful to pregnancy at any time during pregnancy. That said, I was only drinking a cup a day during the first tri and I'll increase the amount as I progress.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I have seen many people rec 1 cup for the first tri, 2 for the second and 3 for the third. I drink more than that. I have been getting several cups of traditional medicinals pg tea and several cups of rrlt. It won't encourage preterm labor. There was one study that showed it discouraged pre and post term birth. I get it in bulk at my hfs or buy it through unfi.


----------



## WeasleyMum

Thanks for the info guys!! Guess I'll order mine now! Consider me in the tribe...


----------



## WeasleyMum

OK, I KNOW I should probably go back and find this information myself, but this thread is a gazillion pages long!!

So, what's the best on-line source for The Stuff? Where should I get my RRL, and how much should I get? Do you all reccommend a blend or a pure single-ingredient tea?

I'm at like 5 weeks right now, so I've got a LONG time to be drinking it-- I probably need a lot! :LOL


----------



## PapayaMom

WeasleyMum- I bought loose leaf from Frontier and have so far really liked it. I bought 2lbs of RRL and 1lb of nettles and this stuff will last a long time, way past the rest of my pg (10.5 weeks to go!!!) I use about 3 TBLS a day but in the beginning you owuld use much less.

I tried to tea bags and they are more expensive, good for the convenience factor so I still keep a few on hand if I know I will be out and about all day but the loose leaf stuff is tasty and economical.

I store my big lb bags of tea in the fridge and keep a tupperware container of it on the counter for easy mixing. I added 2 cups of RRL and 1 cup of nettle mixed it really well. That way clumsy me doesn't have to worry about spilling a lb of tea all over the place, and the rest of the stash stays nice and fresh.

I have been trying to space out my 3 cups a day but mostly just like to make one big old cup of ice tea while dd is napping and enjoy it that way, does anyone know if there is a reason to space it out during the day?


----------



## myheartbelongs24

Just wanted to subscribe to this! Great thread!


----------



## WeasleyMum

Frontier Herbs: 1 lb of RRL, certified organic, costs *$20.80*
Mountain Rose: 1 lb of RRL, certified organic, costs *$7.75*

Am I missing something? Why would the same product vary so much? I'm on a strict budget, so unless anyone has something bad to say about Mountain Rose Herbs I'm going with that one-- it's 1/3 the cost!

Also, am I getting the nettle LEAF or POWDER? I'm assuming leaf since it's going into tea...


----------



## ramona_quimby

I'll join! I drank this throughout both of my first 2 pregnancies, but I admit was a little lax with it during my second. I don't really know what connection there is to length of labor, but my second was twice as long (12 hrs) as first (6 hrs). But I healed very quickly afterwards with both and stopped bleeding within 2 weeks with both, as well.

I am in my 9th week now and am drinking it everyday and will increase as the pregnancy progresses.

As per my first midwives' suggestion, I put 2 parts rrl to 1 part other herbs (in my case, I like to use alfalfa, nettle, oatstraw and rosehips for added vit's). I put about 2 Tbs rrl and 1 Tbs other herbs into a litre jar and let them steep overnight. In the morning, I strain the tea and then put it in the fridge (I like it cold). Then I'm set for a few days.


----------



## WeasleyMum

Ramona_Quimby, I have nothing to add except that I LOVE your username! I used to love reading those books and totally identified with good ol' Ramona. She's great.


----------



## Taradactyl3

I'm joining. I just got my







this weekend. I've been drinking rrl tea once a day each month after I ovulated. I got it from www.thecompleatmother.com and I really like it. Sometimes I add a touch of honey but mostly I drink it plain hot or cold.

I do plan to do the infusion at labor but I've got a while for that so now I think I'll do the 1 cup a day for 1st tri, 2 cup for 2nd tri and 3 cup for 3rd tri plan.

Tara


----------



## PapayaMom

Quote:

Frontier Herbs: 1 lb of RRL, certified organic, costs $20.80
Mountain Rose: 1 lb of RRL, certified organic, costs $7.75

Am I missing something? Why would the same product vary so much? I'm on a strict budget, so unless anyone has something bad to say about Mountain Rose Herbs I'm going with that one-- it's 1/3 the cost!

Also, am I getting the nettle LEAF or POWDER? I'm assuming leaf since it's going into tea...
Hmm that is a big price difference. I have heard great things about mountain rose herbs. I bought my frontier stuff through a co-op along with a bunch of other stuff i needed so i saved on shipping, the coop price for Organic RRL is $10.40 so not that big of a difference when you are buying other things.


----------



## umami_mommy

i got mine from rose mountain and from herbsfromthelabyrinth.com
(i like buying from little women run businesses like HFTL)


----------



## Vaquitita

with my last preg i drank rrl tea every day from the beginning, but by the last tri was getting tired of it so didn't drink it so much. and i didn't know about the strong labor infusion. my labor was pretty long (began at night, slowed down the following morning, picked up the next evening, ds was born at 11am the following day. around 36 hours total.) but my bleeding stopped by 2w pp. so i guess it did help some.

this time i want to be sure and drink it during those last few months, the most crucial time. i drank it some during the first tri, but only when i felt like it. now that i'm in the 2nd tri, i'm trying to drink it every day. i was only trying to drink a cup a day. but i see several mamas recommending 2 cups in the 2nd tri and 3 in the 3rd so i guess i'll try for that.








: here's hoping for a quick labor







:


----------



## beatee

How do people here prepare their tea? (so sorry, this is probably somewhere in here but there's no way I can find it quickly). I have been making an infusion (steeping leaves in hot water for 6+hours, then straining and drinking cold, as it seems like it would be more effective. But are the recommended 3 cups a day just of a tea made by quickly infusing the leaves in boiling water and drunk straight away?


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beatee* 
How do people here prepare their tea? (so sorry, this is probably somewhere in here but there's no way I can find it quickly). I have been making an infusion (steeping leaves in hot water for 6+hours, then straining and drinking cold, as it seems like it would be more effective. But are the recommended 3 cups a day just of a tea made by quickly infusing the leaves in boiling water and drunk straight away?


i would only steep for 1/2 an hour to 2 hours. no more.

and you can use the "search thread" feature. just search for "steep."


----------



## mommajb

The first post has a few ideas on how to prepare the tea and gives a long quote from Rodale's Encyclopedia. There is also a reference to Susun Weed's Wise Woman's Herbal for the Childbearing Year a bit further on. Another book referenced is The Natural Pregnancy Book by Aviva Jill Romm. I have tried reading through the pages of this thread and I always give out before I finish.

I love hearing the other women's stories but if people are looking for answers and having trouble getting them these books might help.

For those of you wondering how much to buy rrl also has benefits after baby is here (reduces pp bleeding and more even beyond the pp period that I read earlier in the thread) so if you have extra you can keep drinking it.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
For those of you wondering how much to buy rrl also has benefits after baby is here (reduces pp bleeding and more even beyond the pp period that I read earlier in the thread) so if you have extra you can keep drinking it.


drink it until your lochia stops. after that it can actually suppress your milk supply. short term it can increase supply, long term it can reduce it.


----------



## mommajb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
drink it until your lochia stops. after that it can actually suppress your milk supply. short term it can increase supply, long term it can reduce it.

Thank you. I read that last night in The Nursing Mother's Herbal and then promptly forgot that detail today. I am pregnant and nursing and haven't started rrl tea yet because of this. I am thinking that I probably shouldn't because of the longterm effects. Ideas?


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Thank you. I read that last night in The Nursing Mother's Herbal and then promptly forgot that detail today. I am pregnant and nursing and haven't started rrl tea yet because of this. I am thinking that I probably shouldn't because of the longterm effects. Ideas?

i'm guessing that the progesterone your placenta is making is supressing prolactin production way more than RRL tea would. i might just drink it for the last trimester if i was nursing though. maybe pair it with some galactologues, like nettles, fennel, caraway, etc....


----------



## jazzybaby9

I drink an organic tea with 350mg raspberry leaf, 350mg strawberry leaf, 175mg nettle, and add a tiny bit of spearmint, bitter fennel fruit, rose hip, alfalfa and lemon verbena(in each teabag)....it's super delicious!


----------



## airmide_m

I finally got some RRL though I'm irritated it doesn't say exactly how much it contains. Right now I'm drinking my first cup, though my cycle is confusing me and I'm not sure if I've ovulated yet or not. The look isn't great (hmm moldy brown...yum!) but the flavor seems reasonable. I have a huge mug of it to which I added 1 heaping teaspoon of sugar.


----------



## starbound25

: I am 9 months pregnant today!! whoo hoo 36weeks
going to buy my first batch of RRL tea today, going to try to drink 1 QT a day from now till labor, this is my first time drinking it, never did w/ other two babies, curious to see if there will be a diff post pardom
cant hurt right?!


----------



## WeasleyMum

And it looks like (what I imagine) to be huge bags of weed. If you've ever seen _Half-Baked_ or _Harold and Kumaar Go to WhiteCastle_... this tea looks exactly like the enormous bags'o'pot that feature prominently in those movies!

My DP looks at it, says, 'Umm honey, what are you doing with all that?"

Me: Starting a home-based business so I can be home with the baby! Do we have a scale?

Seriously, I'm thrilled to finally have it, I'm going to buy a teapot this afternoon.


----------



## TrishWSU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WeasleyMum* 
And it looks like (what I imagine) to be huge bags of weed.

Ha Ha, that's what I thought too! My boyfriend opened the box and was just looking at me like "are you serious?!" We call it my weed tea!


----------



## Queen of my Castle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WeasleyMum* 
And it looks like (what I imagine) to be huge bags of weed. If you've ever seen _Half-Baked_ or _Harold and Kumaar Go to WhiteCastle_... this tea looks exactly like the enormous bags'o'pot that feature prominently in those movies!


That's what I thought when I bought my first bag! So funny, I had to pick up a huge load of paintings from a gallery, so I had to put my ds car seat in the front- which I knew was fine because my airbag turns off and he's over 2 and forward facing- but I know you don't see it too often. I thought, 'great, I'm going to get pulled over and it looks like I ripped off a gallery, I have my son in the front and what looks like a huge bag of weed at his feet!
A


----------



## WeasleyMum

Glad to know we weren't the only ones!







I actually took a picture and texted it to my little sister, whom I thought could appreciate it...


----------



## airmide_m

I realized my brand (Traditional Medicines) actually does say how much there is! 1,500 mg per "cup" (I assume teabag). I also realized that even though I have a huge sweet tooth, the flavor is much more mild just plain, and I prefer it that way!


----------



## aylaanne

I'm joining the tribe! My mw just gave me the all clear to start drinking the tea every day, and even suggested an elaborate herbal concoction with nettles and other stuff to try when I move and my life is a bit more stable. I'll share it if anyone's interested.


----------



## jes_mar_wak_hod

i'm joining the tribe! i got some organic rrl from www.1cascade.com. it says grown in croatia tho!







: i've had a few cups and it tastes okay, don't love it tho cause its really bland-i think i'll drink it with raspberry teabags.







hope it works!


----------



## tresleo

Couple questions, I hope someone will answer...

What does an ounce of RRL look like, about? A regular sandwich baggie sized full? More? Less?

I ordered 2# of it from Mountain Rose Herbs - and its SO yummy! Just wondering how I should store the bulk of it? Put enough in a seal tight glass jar for a week or two and the rest in the freezer?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## aylaanne

I bought individual tea bags, so I don't know what an ounce would look like. You may want to look around and find another measurement that you can do with equipment that you have. Either that or you can go out and buy a small scale to measure it with. My husband got one that cost about $25 that he uses for his brewing herbs. It's digital and measures in grams or ounces. He got it at a specialty kitchen store.


----------



## ~Boudicca~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WeasleyMum* 
Frontier Herbs: 1 lb of RRL, certified organic, costs *$20.80*
Mountain Rose: 1 lb of RRL, certified organic, costs *$7.75*

Am I missing something? Why would the same product vary so much? I'm on a strict budget, so unless anyone has something bad to say about Mountain Rose Herbs I'm going with that one-- it's 1/3 the cost!

Also, am I getting the nettle LEAF or POWDER? I'm assuming leaf since it's going into tea...

I have to vouch for Mountain Rose Herbs. I have been using their herbs for a few years now and they really are excellent quality. I just bought a pound to finish out my last trimester (I've got some drinking to do!). I have never really been impressed by anything from Frontier Herbs, I think they are overpriced for the quality that you get.

And yes, get the leaf. With the powder it is easy to use too much and if you're using a tea ball you'll end up with a lot of particles that are too tiny for the mesh in your tea.


----------



## Aeress

I was wondering if I could add green tea to my red raspberry leaf tea so I drink more? I try to keep caffeine to a moderate to minnimum amount but I am having trouble drinking it plain.


----------



## hucifer

New to the site, but not to RRLT.

I've been drinking it throughout most of my pregnancy. By the second trimester, I've been having one cup a day.

I am a FTM and am curious to see how my labor and delivery go. I am due at the end of April, so not much time left!

Great thread! Can't believe how long it's lasted. Took me forever to read all 35 pages.


----------



## GinaRae

I am 4 weeks and 5 days as of today and starting up with my RRL tea again today! Also drinking nettles and alfalfa among other things.


----------



## Jilian

I just started drinking RRL tea regularly so I thought I'd join. I'm coming up on 32 weeks







I've been using the traditional medicinals just because I have a ton of free samples from them (I'm a Doula and they send my samples by the boxfull). I made my first batch of iced tea last night and I'm in love. I drank about 5 cups so far today and want to drink more. I only steep my bags for about 15 mins so the tea shouldn't be too strong - is there a limit to how much I should be drinking??

I keep telling DP that I'm going for the one hour special when it comes to labor







My last labor was about 8 hours long including 2.5 hours of pushing.


----------



## Millie Ivy

I joined this tribe forever and a million years ago, but I haven't posted in a looong time. I have a question though!

I have the worst godawful pain in my neck and shoulders, just gave birth on sunday! I know this is normal, bc I had a bit of s sore neck after my other kids births as well, but nothing this bad. I can't even sleep! My dh and new lil one are sound asleep in bed and I was dying so I came out here.

My question is this. Is rrl as a compress good for this? We raised goats when I was growing up and my mom said she used rrl tea compresses when she got sore muscles from milking the goats. Has anyone ever heard of this?

I think I will try either way, just because I am hurting, but I am curious to read any properties of the rrl that would lead to this! THanks!

BTW- Hi Jillian!!! I didn't realize you were as far along as you are! Have a lovely last 8 weeks~


----------



## Lady Lilya

So, I figure I will start RRLT at around 26-28 weeks, and continue until maybe shortly after the birth. I also will start nettle tea at around 36 weeks, and continue that for a while after birth.

I know I can start RRLT sooner, but I still have a memory of an aversion to it a few years ago, so I am not in a hurry. I am sure I can make myself drink it, and maybe I will just add some juice to it, if I find that helps.


----------



## umami_mommy

i would drink the nettle tea now, it will help you to avoid anemia.

if you hate the taste you can take the capsules.


----------



## Lady Lilya

I haven't had any anemia issues yet. Can they arise later in pregnancy? I am already past 22 weeks.

I don't particularly take iron, because I have always felt I have enough in my diet. I know that it used to be the case that if I ate a lot of iron rich foods in a particular month, I would have a much heavier period (body trying to shed excess iron).

I take supplements of other minerals (cal, mag, copper, zinc) because i know that most cases of anemia aren't iron-deficiency but a deficiency in another mineral.

I guess I will ask the midwife on Friday about nettle tea.


----------



## thewaggonerfamily

I have a question for the more knowledgable/experienced RRL users. I have fast labors anywhere from 35 minutes to 2 hours. I know that RRL is supposed to help speed up slow labors, but it seems I saw somewhere that it also help slow down fast laborers. I have prodomal contactions for months, some of them stron enough that I would call them transition type contractions and I usually am waking around at 3-4 cms for about a month before I deliver. Anyhow, I have drank RRL on and off in the past, and if it might help slow me down, I will get more serious about taking it, but if it will make me go faster (Lord help me!) I don't want to go anywhere near it. Anyone???


----------



## Lady Lilya

I would guess there is a limit of how fast it could possibly be. I can't imagine that RRLT could cause you to have one contraction and the baby pop out.


----------



## momazon4

The big thing that I noticed with RLT, is that it made my labours more effective. My body just got to work and did what it had to do. I also didn't bleed for very long after my last 2 and I attribute that to the RLT, too.

Teri


----------



## melodyk

Hi, I just joined this thread. Not sure how it all works yet though. I read about the strong RRL labor tea and would like to try it. I have read many of the other ladies that are trying it also, but all the posts look really old. Are there some results posted somewhere? I would like to read how it worked for them. Are they all mixed up within the thread somewhere or is there another thread where we can read how the RRLT really helped in their labors. I have about 2 1/2 weeks left with baby # 8. This will be the first one to go naturally with. The first 5 were all vaginals with pain meds/ epidurals etc. the last two were c sections. I am praying for a VBA2C with this one. My ob has told me several times that my best chance for this is to show up at the hospital pushing. So that is what I plan to do. I have never given birth without pain meds so this is kindof scary. I have been doing research on what will help ease labor pains etc. Thats where I heard of the RRLT. I have been drinking it for a few months now, not daily though. I have a baggie with the strong potion (one ounce) that I plan to make when labor starts and then I plan to drink it on the way to the hospital. I would really like to read more testimonies though on how others have done doing this. I look forward to learing more about this group.
Melody


----------



## Jilian

Hi Shelley, congrats on the new little one!!


----------



## zion

Joining you! I have been drinking an iced tea blend of RRL, nettle, oat straw and alfalfa for a few weeks now. I am 33 weeks today. I would also love to hear some stories of RRL success!! I am intersted specifically in hearing from first time mamas. I can't help but think that the second, third etc. timers deliver faster partly because it is their second/third time. I hope it is the RRL!!

Any first time moms have successful, fast RRT births?


----------



## sugamagmama

Im joining the thread ladies! I am 34 weeks and starting to imbibe large amounts of RRL tea with Nettles and honey. It's an acquired taste, but Im familiar with it from my last pregnancy. Labor with #2 was less than 5 hours, active pushing less than 1/2 hour. My recovery was speedy, lochia less than 24 hours. I really attribute all of it to my super toned uterus!


----------



## kissykoko

I am due with #3 in early aug and I am drinking rrl and nettles and mint iced tea every other day. I had a pretty fast labor with my second baby and I drank plain rrl iced tea every day from 20 weeks to the end. Well almost every day.


----------



## Snork

I wish I had know about RRLT in my first pregnancy. I had a pretty average labour of 12 hours, slow progress till the last hour, and threats of c-section.

Second baby I planned to homebirth and my midwife told me about RRLT and 5W tablets. As I have severe period pains and an "irritable uterus" she told me to stop the RRLT until 35 weeks (I started at 28). My baby was a pound bigger than my first - 9lb and I had a 2 hour labour.

After that, I was sold on RRLT and 5W. I take it every time, and have 2-3 hour labours. My last (7th) was an 11lb baby, direct OP and a stop/start labour - I was sure I was going to stall as the contractions just didnt get very serious. I drank one cup of RRLT and whammo, delivered half an hour later. I sure felt those contractions kick in.

MY MW laughs and says: you dont NEED RRLT, you have quick labours already. I laugh back and say: but the RRLT is WHY I have quick labours!

BTW interestingly, I am considered high risk - too high risk to deliver in a birth unit or level one hospital. I have had a perforated uterus (risk factor #1), and scepticeamia from it, and was told I'd never have more babies - baby was stillborn at 24 weeks due to IUD perforating my uterus - but I've had 6 more babies since then! I have von Willibrands disease (risk factor #2), I have large babies (risk factor #3), I go exactly 14 days overdue (risk factor #4), I refuse scans unless medically indicated (had three in two of my pregnancies), I am a grandmultip (risk factor #4), I am an "elderly" mother (grand old age of almost 40, risk factor #5), I am overweight (risk factor #6). After my stillbirth and retained placenta followed up by 2x D&Cs, two OBs have told me my pelvis is small and twisted and I cannot possibly birth vaginally (risk factor #7).

So I take my RRLT and birth at home. No PPHs, no problems. No medical intervention either - man I just take away those docs most valuable income dont I?

I am a midwife so yes, I have a lot of trust in my body, but I adore RRLT.


----------



## dancebaraka




----------



## Kam

I posted during my pregnancy, way back at post #41, and thought I'd come again to say how it went. In a word: fast!

My birth story is here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=491820

I drank a cup of RRL tea (of various brands/mixes) each day in the second trimester, and gradually worked up to three cups a day by the end. I went into active labor at about 1:30am. We rushed to the hospital, I went into transition walking across the street to the hospital with my midwife, and baby starting descending as I was walking down the hall to my room. I climbed up on the birthing table, squatted for two big pushes (which required no conscious pushing--I just breathed and tried to relax), and Hanae was born at 2:30am. Quick, efficient, and so much easier and less painful than my first birth without the tea. I pushed for an hour with Megumi, and never pushed even once with Hanae. I guess there's no way to say whether it is coincidence, but I'd like to the think the tea helped.

I prepared the labor tea to take to the hospital, but as you can imagine, there was no time to drink it!









Good luck everyone, and happy birthing!


----------



## Lady Lilya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
I haven't had any anemia issues yet. Can they arise later in pregnancy? I am already past 22 weeks.

I don't particularly take iron, because I have always felt I have enough in my diet. I know that it used to be the case that if I ate a lot of iron rich foods in a particular month, I would have a much heavier period (body trying to shed excess iron).

I take supplements of other minerals (cal, mag, copper, zinc) because i know that most cases of anemia aren't iron-deficiency but a deficiency in another mineral.

I guess I will ask the midwife on Friday about nettle tea.

Turns out my iron is very high. 38. The MW said 11 is normal for pregnancy, and 38 is considered really good for a non-pregnant person.

So, I don't really need to start drinking nettle tea early to stave off anemia. I am pretty much not in any danger for anemia.


----------



## Softheart

Does anyone know if there would be benefits to drinking it early on--I'm 4 weeks --or should I save money and just drink it the last month...?

Thanks!


----------



## Lady Lilya

Softheart,

SOME women had problems in the first trimester with miscarriages. I would stay away from it until the second trimester. Personally, I will start in the 3rd, because I am not a big fan of the taste, and I think 3 months should be plenty of time to get the benefits.


----------



## Henna20

i just found out about the RRL tea (i'm in my 37th week) last week, so i have been drinking 3 cups of the TM tea a day with a little bit of honey.
i'm planning on doing the strong tea for when i'm in labor (1 ounce tea to 1 pint water steeped for half an hour, right?), i just need to know at what point exactly in labor is the best time to drink the strong tea? right when i start feeling contractions or when i get into active labor? also, can i drink another strong tea if labor is not progressing or just once per labor?


----------



## PPK

Thank you all for this thread! I've started rrl, alfalfa, oatstraw, and nettles for a few days noow and will try to be consistent till delivery. I'm at 25 weeks now, and so glad to be drinking Alfallfa again, I'd forgotten how great it is!! Love it iced. Jen


----------



## Harmony96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henna20* 
i'm planning on doing the strong tea for when i'm in labor (1 ounce tea to 1 pint water steeped for half an hour, right?), i just need to know at what point exactly in labor is the best time to drink the strong tea? right when i start feeling contractions or when i get into active labor? also, can i drink another strong tea if labor is not progressing or just once per labor?

I'm a RRL tea tribe "graduate", and I drank the strong brew as soon as I had meaningful contractions. (All the rest were just BH but all my labor contractions from the very beginning were definitely LABOR contractions).

.

.

Then 20 minutes later... my body decided it didn't need the strong brew after all.







(i.e. I got to see the tea again). All over these boards people talk about needing to eat and drink in labor and that's one of the things the hospital won't let you do, etc., but my particular labor was not a need-to-eat labor. But, maybe a tiny bit of the strong brew helped. I had also been drinking the tea throughout my pregnancy, and it was a first baby... spontaneous labor, 12 hours total of contractions, nothing very overpowering at all until the very end.


----------



## Vaquitita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kam* 
I posted during my pregnancy, way back at post #41, and thought I'd come again to say how it went. In a word: fast!

My birth story is here: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=491820

I drank a cup of RRL tea (of various brands/mixes) each day in the second trimester, and gradually worked up to three cups a day by the end. I went into active labor at about 1:30am. We rushed to the hospital, I went into transition walking across the street to the hospital with my midwife, and baby starting descending as I was walking down the hall to my room. I climbed up on the birthing table, squatted for two big pushes (which required no conscious pushing--I just breathed and tried to relax), and Hanae was born at 2:30am. Quick, efficient, and so much easier and less painful than my first birth without the tea. I pushed for an hour with Megumi, and never pushed even once with Hanae. I guess there's no way to say whether it is coincidence, but I'd like to the think the tea helped.

I prepared the labor tea to take to the hospital, but as you can imagine, there was no time to drink it!









Good luck everyone, and happy birthing!

it's nice to hear from someone who's been drinking. i hope my labor goes that fast, my last one was 18 hours (or 36 depending on when you start counting







).


----------



## GiantGi

Joining the tribe too! I have been drinking TM bags and Yogi bags. I just got an order from Mountain Rose Herbs and its very yummy! I am still learning the right blends as I ordered RRL, Nettles and Spearmint and its taking some practice but I must say I love this stuff! I am currently 30.3 weeks with baby #3. My first labor was 2+ days of pitocin with a posterior baby who was born after 2+ hours of pushing. My 2nd labor was approx. 8 hours with 10 min. of pushing. I drank the tea on and off with #2. Prior to this bulk shipment, I had been drinking the bags this time around for a couple of months. I hope to see a difference with this labor.

This thread is chocked full of great info. It took me a few days but I did get through it all!







:


----------



## Henna20

can anyone tell me about using RRL for menstrual cramps? i think i remember reading somewhere that it is good for that. is this true? does anyone have experience? i have friends who get really bad cramps and i would love to be able to help them out.


----------



## Lady Lilya

RRLT is a uterine toner. That means that it makes the uterus stronger so it has to strain less to contract, thereby reducing pain. It should take less contractions, and the contractions that do occur should require less effort of the muscles. Muscles that work less don't consume all their oxygen, so they don't have to use the non-oxygen method of respiration that causes the crampy sensation in muscles.


----------



## tammyswanson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herbmama3-7* 
I would never microwave my herbs, "Mic-ro-waves" desroy vital nutrients, I know there are numerous studies out there that prove this, I do not have the time to search and include those right now, however they are easily found if anyone is interested. There was a study done with watering plants, water brought to a boil and then brought to room temp, (tap water), then regular tap water brought to room temp, then tap water mirowaved to boiling point and then cooled to room temp, these each watered the same type of plant over a period of time, the plant that was watered with the microwaved water eventually died, the others did just fine. I do not know all the factors in the study, however it could be found. I am not trying to start a flame, truely that is not my intention, I just feel strongly about the use of microwaves, especially when it comes to my beautiful herbs!









Found the study! It's weird, somehow with plant growth the boiled microwaved water did not do well with the plants. Not sure if or how this applies to herbs and stuff (I've been warming the water up for 3 minutes in the microwave by itself, and then putting the tea ball in the water and covering it with tinfoil). I may switch to the stove top after reading this. Too weird!
http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/13743


----------



## Lady Lilya

Tammy,

Get a nice kettle with a whistle! I love the beautiful sound. I don't rush to turn it off when it whistles. I whistle along.









There is something very zen-ful about a whistling kettle.

There are also many very beautiful kettles available on the market.

I love the whole ritual of tea making! I just ordered 2 teapots so I can brew more than one cup at a time. I ordered 2 instead of one because I couldn't decide, and it wasn't all that much money. I figured I would try them out and see which one I like best, or alternate them.

(We have smileys for coffee and champagne.....we need one for RRLT!)


----------



## tammyswanson

Hi Lady L!

Ha ha, you jogged my memory, I actually got a tea kettle from my friend for Christmas. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## tammyswanson

*Ay yi yi!

Okay. I had read this a few months ago and got some rrl from the bulkherbstore. They are very inexpensive, but they did throw in a good amount of stems as well...BUT as I said, they were really cheap too! This is the nutshell:

My first baby







:

I don't want to go the hospital unless absolutely necessary







:

I have been using about 1 TBSP of rrl to 6 oz water during the beginning of my 3d trimester. I let it steep covered for 10 to 15 minutes









I have wild black raspberry bushes (and cultivated red raspberries) growing, and I will use the wild leaves when they leaf out this summer as well as the RRL. I read the wild ones have the same properties so we'll see what happens!

I'm due on August 2nd, so I'll let you all know what happens!

I'll be lurking....







*


----------



## pishajane

Sorry ladies, but i haven't read all the posts - there are so many, & i'm a little anxious for info. I just found out i'm pg & dd is only 9.5mo, so i'm worried about losing my milk supply. Someone suggested RRLT as a milk booster... does anyone know if it's true? I have no idea how far along i am (didn't even know i was fertile! DD has hardly any solids & BF's all day & night!) so i don't even know if it's safe to drink it yet. Any advice would be really appreciated.
Thanks, Trish


----------



## lyttlewon

How much tea do you guys drink in a day? I bought bulk leaves and steeped about 32 oz worth and drank about 6 oz last night. Not as bad as traditional chinese medicine for sure! I love tea so I considered just mixing it with some green tea or something but I wasn't sure if I needed to limit the amount I drink.


----------



## Softheart

I drank massive raspberry leaf tea with my last pregnancy from 7 months until delievery, and I'm wondering if you all think this contributed to what happened to me:

After transition, my baby was delivered in about 3 or 4 contractions, and they were so strong that I didn't feel like I was pushing at all, more like she was shooting out of me on her own! That would have been awesome, except it was so fast and powerful that I tore badly and was in horrible pain...

Next time I'm probably going to have an epidural or pudendal block because I'm just too afraid of that much pain again, but since those 2 things can make it "harder to push the baby out/stalled labor" I'm thinking more raspberry tea again (because apparently it works almost too well on me) could really counteract those effects...

What do you think?

Also, if my expereince is actually truly from the tea, I'd just like the caution everyone drinking the tea to me mindful to get into a position to help minimize tearing at delievery time...

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## wombjuice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Softheart* 
I drank massive raspberry leaf tea with my last pregnancy from 7 months until delievery, and I'm wondering if you all think this contributed to what happened to me:

After transition, my baby was delivered in about 3 or 4 contractions, and they were so strong that I didn't feel like I was pushing at all, more like she was shooting out of me on her own! That would have been awesome, except it was so fast and powerful that I tore badly and was in horrible pain...

Next time I'm probably going to have an epidural or pudendal block because I'm just too afraid of that much pain again, but since those 2 things can make it "harder to push the baby out/stalled labor" I'm thinking more raspberry tea again (because apparently it works almost too well on me) could really counteract those effects...

What do you think?

Also, if my expereince is actually truly from the tea, I'd just like the caution everyone drinking the tea to me mindful to get into a position to help minimize tearing at delievery time...

Thanks and good luck!

Hi Softheart, can I ask what position you were in when you gave birth? Were you laying down on your back? This is sometimes linked with bad tearing. Also, did you or anyone else put counterpressure on your perineum while the babe was crowning? This can be vital in limiting the amount of tearing.

It sounds to me that the RRL did a good job of giving you one super strong uterus! But for your next birth, you might want to read up on the different birthing positions (squatting, standing, hands and knees, etc.) and their effects on tearing, and also look into supporting your perineum during crowning. Another great option to consider: waterbirth! Many women have great success with minimal tearing when they birth under water. Evidently, the water provides needed counterpressure to the perineum, and also softens tissue and relaxes muscle!









I hope your next birth goes wonderfully!


----------



## mimiharshe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Softheart* 
I drank massive raspberry leaf tea with my last pregnancy from 7 months until delievery, and I'm wondering if you all think this contributed to what happened to me:

After transition, my baby was delivered in about 3 or 4 contractions, and they were so strong that I didn't feel like I was pushing at all, more like she was shooting out of me on her own! That would have been awesome, except it was so fast and powerful that I tore badly and was in horrible pain...

Next time I'm probably going to have an epidural or pudendal block because I'm just too afraid of that much pain again, but since those 2 things can make it "harder to push the baby out/stalled labor" I'm thinking more raspberry tea again (because apparently it works almost too well on me) could really counteract those effects...

What do you think?

Also, if my expereince is actually truly from the tea, I'd just like the caution everyone drinking the tea to me mindful to get into a position to help minimize tearing at delievery time...

Thanks and good luck!









Don't know about the RRL tea, but just want to give you guys and looks like you will research everything you need to know to help w/your next birth!


----------



## GiantGi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
How much tea do you guys drink in a day? I bought bulk leaves and steeped about 32 oz worth and drank about 6 oz last night. Not as bad as traditional chinese medicine for sure! I love tea so I considered just mixing it with some green tea or something but I wasn't sure if I needed to limit the amount I drink.


I make a Quart before I go to bed and then put it in the fridge. In the morning, I make a fresh cup of hot tea but then I drink the cold all day long. I think I am preferring the taste of small batches as opposed to the Quarts. I dont think I quite have the right mix down yet.


----------



## tammyswanson

I may have to scale down the dosage of my RRL, I had started taking 2 cups a day (I TBSP to 6 or 8 oz water), and when I went in for my routine exam (at 27 weeks pg), they found I was dilating already. I may just go back to one cup every other day, and see what happens. They have me on nifedipine to calm down my uterus...I'll stay off it until my next appt in a week and ask the doc (for what THAT is worth) what they think about it. He's not a ND so may not know anything about herbal remedies.

Although I think that _*STRESS*_ could have caused the preterm labor as well.


----------



## PapayaMom

can anyone tell me how much an ounce is? I am getting close to my EDD and wanted to set aside my ounce of tea for the labor infusion, I don't have a scale so a measure would be helpful, 1 cup, 1/2 cup?


----------



## Hazelnut

When I mentioned drinking this to my midwife, she thought it was too early, and that I should wait til I was closer to the end (i'm still in my second trimester. Although, I'm actually drinking Traditional Medicinals Pregnancy tea, and not just the raspberry leaf tea. So I'm not sure- right now I just have one a day or so, iced.


----------



## leurMaman

I have had two pleasant pregnancies and natural births. I didn't read too much about RRL tea, just enough to make sure it was safe. I got into the habit of making a pot of boiling water, filling a small thermos with a bag of RRL tea, and taking it to bed with me. I would usually let it sit on the bedside table while I got ready, checked email, etc. If my husband and I were going to watch a movie, I would sip it in bed while relaxing. It was just my way of relaxing - and I did that most night throughout each pregnancy. The thermos allowed it to steep for a long time - and the second pregnancy I made sure not to boil the water too much (if too hot it can take away some of the potency). I had natural labors that went fairly quickly both times (12 hours for the first, 6 hours for the second). I wouldn't say they were painless - each was really trying for me. However, I made it - and I had great pregnancies (very little morning sickness...no vomiting, energy, etc.) I would recommend it - it tastes great too!


----------



## MandyB

I'm joining in! I'm 30 weeks right now and hope to order my RRL in the morning. It's sooo late right now and I'm too tired to go out to the car and get my ATM out of my purse to order it!


----------



## brooklyn_warbler

hey all!

i'm sure this has been answered somewhere in here already, but it's a very long thread to weed through!

i'm 12w as of tomorrow, and wanted to ask when it would be "too early" to drink rrl tea. i was a religious rrl tea before i got pregnant (after a few wacky cycles due to a kidney infection -- weird, i know), and got knocked up our first month TTC, so i'm a big believer.







anyway i really miss the rrl tea now since i was drinking 2 cups a day before, but i had heard it wasn't so great in the first tri so i held off.

is it okay to drink in the second? or am i supposed to wait til the third? what about a "mother-to-be" tea that has nettle, peppermint, rrl, etc?

thanks, ladies!!


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 
can anyone tell me how much an ounce is? I am getting close to my EDD and wanted to set aside my ounce of tea for the labor infusion, I don't have a scale so a measure would be helpful, 1 cup, 1/2 cup?

I measured it as a handful. So I guess 1/2 cupish.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robina_josephine* 
is it okay to drink in the second? or am i supposed to wait til the third? what about a "mother-to-be" tea that has nettle, peppermint, rrl, etc?

Personally I would drink it every day of my pg but if you're worried about recurrent m/c and want to wait starting in the second tri is fine too. Same with pg teas.


----------



## LoveLife

I'm not pregnant yet, but I'm trying to prepare my body... So I'm starting with 1 cup a day.

Hope it goes well!


----------



## brooklyn_warbler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twinangels04* 
Personally I would drink it every day of my pg but if you're worried about recurrent m/c and want to wait starting in the second tri is fine too. Same with pg teas.

thanks!

this is my first pregnancy, and we have heard the heartbeat twice now so i'm feeling pretty comfortable. there are just some scary stories early on in this thread about drinking rrl and bleeding etc.


----------



## tammyswanson

You might want to wait a while until you drink it on a regular basis, especially if you have any sort of pregnancy issues, like threatened miscarriage. I'm going to wait till my next appt (friday) and ask the doc about it, since i started having contractions in week 27. This could have been because of stress and me being dehydrated as well, though. As long as it doesn't make me have contractions, I'm going to keep taking it.







I'd definitely take it in the third trimester though.


----------



## MandyB

I ordered my RRL from mountainroseherbs.com and they arrived within TWO days! My midwives told me I should be drinking about a quart of it each day, so my first batch is brewing right now. I'm a little uncertain about how much to put in, but I guess it will just take a little practice...


----------



## emma_goldman

So I am not pregnant but I've been drinking RRL tea for less than 2 years, but have recently felt my kegels *all the way at the TOP of my uterus*! It is absolutely amazing!!! Wow.


----------



## Banana731

I'm joining up! I ordered my RRL and Nettle leaf a couple of days ago from mountain rose herbs after reading this thread. I'm at 17 weeks, but better late than never. I'm going to start with one cup of RRL a day and then add the nettle, and then work on increasing the amount. I can't wait to start!


----------



## PapayaMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MandyB* 
I ordered my RRL from mountainroseherbs.com and they arrived within TWO days! My midwives told me I should be drinking about a quart of it each day, so my first batch is brewing right now. I'm a little uncertain about how much to put in, but I guess it will just take a little practice...

I drink about a quart sometimes more or less. But when I make up a batch I use about 6 tablespoons to a quart, then I let it sit for a while usually I make it in the morning and start drinking it around 3 or so. It ends up being not too strong but strong enough. We shall see if it does anything anytime now!


----------



## RAF

Hello,

I haven't posted more than a couple times in this thread, but I wanted to share how my birth went. I drank the rrl tea starting around 20 weeks, about 2 cups to a quart a day until I birthed. I also added nettles, alfalfa leaf, rosehips and some spearmint. I let it brew for a long time. Anyway, my first two births were very long and drawn out. You can read the birth story for my second child from the link in my sig. I really feel that drinking the tea helped tremendously. My contractions were very bearable up until right before I began to push. My labor was under 3 hours. Anyway, here is a link to my birth story:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=675570


----------



## lyttlewon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaMom* 
can anyone tell me how much an ounce is? I am getting close to my EDD and wanted to set aside my ounce of tea for the labor infusion, I don't have a scale so a measure would be helpful, 1 cup, 1/2 cup?

I measure it with my scale and it works out to be about a cup packed. It has a really STRONG bitter flavor that way so you might want to use a little less if the taste is too much. I have mixed it a couple times with an orange hibiscus or lemon hibiscus tea to help with the bitter flavor. I don't like sweetened tea so this works well for me.


----------



## GiantGi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RAF* 
Hello,

I haven't posted more than a couple times in this thread, but I wanted to share how my birth went. I drank the rrl tea starting around 20 weeks, about 2 cups to a quart a day until I birthed. I also added nettles, alfalfa leaf, rosehips and some spearmint. I let it brew for a long time. Anyway, my first two births were very long and drawn out. You can read the birth story for my second child from the link in my sig. I really feel that drinking the tea helped tremendously. My contractions were very bearable up until right before I began to push. My labor was under 3 hours. Anyway, here is a link to my birth story:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=675570


I just read your story. CONGRATS!!


----------



## PapayaMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
I measure it with my scale and it works out to be about a cup packed. It has a really STRONG bitter flavor that way so you might want to use a little less if the taste is too much. I have mixed it a couple times with an orange hibiscus or lemon hibiscus tea to help with the bitter flavor. I don't like sweetened tea so this works well for me.

Thanks! I will set that aside, and also look for some flavored tea to help with the bitterness.


----------



## amnda527

Hi ladies! I'm 33 weeks today, (woo!!) and I figured I should really get started on drinking my tea! So how much do you think I will need? Will a pound do it?


----------



## essnce629

If you're making a tea of raspberry leaf and nettle, what should the ratio be? I remember reading something like 3:1. Is this right? So if I was brewing up a quart (4 cups) of tea would I put in 3 tablespoons of RRL and 1 tablespoon of nettles?

I'm a RRL graduate (I had a super fast easy home waterbirth), but I only did RRL tea, not the nettles. And I didn't do the loose tea-- just the store bought TM brand. But next time I plan on doing the loose tea and I'm recommending it to my two friends who are pregnant right now. I just want to figure out what measurements I should tell them.


----------



## Demeter_shima

I have been drinking Raspberry leaf tea for over a year now, and as soon as I became pregnant, I switched to Traditional Medicinals Organic Pregnancy Tea. I love it, thank goodness..and I have at least one cup a day.
IF nothing else, it makes me feel good...and It relaxes those crampy-esque movements that my uterus is going through.


----------



## zanelee

Hi ladies. I've not had a +test yet, but we might be pregnant.








So, here's my question.
I've had cervical cancer and had a cone biopsy last december. (so my cervix is shorter than it had been)
My ob/gyn said that depending upon the length of my cervix, I may want to consider a cerclage. Well, I'd like to avoid that if at all possible. Do you think that rrl tea might help in that area? I planned on drinking it during my next pregnancy anyway, but I'm hoping for some added benefits also.
Any advice would greatly be appreciated!
And at what point do ya'll recommend starting the tea?


----------



## Banana731

hi there,

i just made my first cup of RRL. I let 1tsp of the leaves steep in 1 c of h20 for 15min. is that correct? It doesn't have a stong flavor to it, so I wanted to make sure I was doing it correctly.


----------



## Peacemamalove

Hi I am new to the RRL and was wondering when I can start drinking it? I thought someone had said not until you are in your second trimester but I wasn't sure. I am only 5 weeks...Sorry if this has been asked here before..


----------



## mimiharshe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zanelee* 
Hi ladies. I've not had a +test yet, but we might be pregnant.








So, here's my question.
I've had cervical cancer and had a cone biopsy last december. (so my cervix is shorter than it had been)
My ob/gyn said that depending upon the length of my cervix, I may want to consider a cerclage. Well, I'd like to avoid that if at all possible. Do you think that rrl tea might help in that area? I planned on drinking it during my next pregnancy anyway, but I'm hoping for some added benefits also.
Any advice would greatly be appreciated!
And at what point do ya'll recommend starting the tea?

please, please, please make sure your dr/midwife knows that you may need help breaking up the scar tissue when in labor. if you get "stuck" then that is why. also, using evening primrose oil (orally while pregnant and internally after 36 wks is a good idea). you might know all this, but i HAD to post after no one telling me this and ending up having 3 days active labor turn c/s b/c my midwife didn't have a clue!

oh, i'm sure the tea can do nothing but help!


----------



## zanelee

mimiharshe-

Quote:

please make sure your dr/midwife knows that you may need help breaking up the scar tissue when in labor.
I talked to my midwife right after I was declared cancer free and she's got no problem with any of it. But, she's never had any experience with this type thing either. What would she have to do to "break up" the scar tissue, if needed? Is there a website that I can direct her to?

Quote:

also, using evening primrose oil (orally while pregnant and internally after 36 wks is a good idea).
I used to use EPO for menstral issues, what is the dosage to take orally during pregnancy. And do you use the same for internal? (a capsule or what?)
Thanks so much for you very helpful info.
You can pm me if you'd rather...
Thanks again!


----------



## Vaquitita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *essnce629* 
If you're making a tea of raspberry leaf and nettle, what should the ratio be? I remember reading something like 3:1. Is this right? So if I was brewing up a quart (4 cups) of tea would I put in 3 tablespoons of RRL and 1 tablespoon of nettles?


does anybody know the answer to this? i've been making a 2:1 ratio, but now i wonder if i should make it 3:1? i'm also confused as to how strong i should be making it. one person says 6 tblspns to a quart, another 3 tblspns. i started making my tea really really strong, so that a quart would last a few days. i'd mix it 50-50 with water when i drank it. but now *pregnancy brain* i've confused myself







and i'm not sure if i should drink 3 cups of the strong brew each day or 3 cups of the watered down brew. and since i'm not drinking straight rrl tea but a mix (of 2 parts rrl 1 part nettle 1 part oatstraw 1 part skullcap) do i need to drink MORE than 3 cups a day so that i'm getting enough of the rrl?


----------



## umami_mommy

equal parts RRL and nettles. add 1/2 part oatstraw and 1/4 part alfalfa. mix well and brew 4 heaping tbsp. in one quart of water. drink up to one qt. a day.

herbs are not drugs so exact mesurements are required. unless you are using say foxglove with a small person.


----------



## cravenab00

i've looked at several sites for ordering RRL, and the only one i have found that doesnt have an OUTRAGEOUS shipping charge, is www.bulkherbstore.com
Has anyone ordered from them?

Also i read that RRL can help with nausea. Im willing to do anything to help my m/s right now. Does anyone have any experience with RRL and nausea?

thanks!


----------



## umami_mommy

i like ordering from small woman owned companies.. remember it makes a big difference in how the herbs are grown and dried. and you want to avoid herbs grown in china.

my friend sarah grows and dries her own herbs. www.herbsfromthelabyrinth.com

she'll even make a pregnany mixture for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cravenab00* 
i've looked at several sites for ordering RRL, and the only one i have found that doesnt have an OUTRAGEOUS shipping charge, is www.bulkherbstore.com
Has anyone ordered from them?

Also i read that RRL can help with nausea. Im willing to do anything to help my m/s right now. Does anyone have any experience with RRL and nausea?

thanks!


----------



## TinyBabyBean

subscribing. big believer in rrl tea here too.


----------



## Thalia

Signing on. I'm 31 weeks right now and just doing 1 cup per day for now. I'll start increasing to 2 cups and then three as I get closer to my due dute.


----------



## Spirulina&Sage

i love my RRL tea.. i drink it all day long.. not too strong and like iced tea. its yummy and helps my queezy tummy too. im only 7 weeks or so but im not worried about it at all. ive drank it through both pregnancies before this and it has done nothing but great things for us.


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cravenab00* 
i've looked at several sites for ordering RRL, and the only one i have found that doesnt have an OUTRAGEOUS shipping charge, is www.bulkherbstore.com
Has anyone ordered from them?

Also i read that RRL can help with nausea. Im willing to do anything to help my m/s right now. Does anyone have any experience with RRL and nausea?

thanks!


I ordered from http://www.wildroots.com/ and it was shipped the day after I ordered and got here 2 days later. I think I paid $9 for shipping and it was 12 lbs!


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
equal parts RRL and nettles. add 1/2 part oatstraw and 1/4 part alfalfa. mix well and brew 4 heaping tbsp. in one quart of water. drink up to one qt. a day.

herbs are not drugs so exact mesurements are required. unless you are using say foxglove with a small person.









: That's what my Natural Pregnancy book says.


----------



## MMGerard

Instead of drinking two cups a day, would it be the same to drink one cup that is twice as strong? Or is it better to space it out and drink two cups of less strong tea?


----------



## dara00

hi, I'm sorry if this is in here somewhere already, but I was wondering...
I want to brew some tea (using tea bags) and refrigerate for iced tea. How many tea bags would you use? and I'm sure I read somewhwere about including a bag of peppermint tea too for taste? anyone know? thanks!


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MMGerard* 
Instead of drinking two cups a day, would it be the same to drink one cup that is twice as strong? Or is it better to space it out and drink two cups of less strong tea?


It's better to drink 2 cups a day. It's supposed to be pretty strong anyways (use boiling water and steep for between 30 min. and 2 hours).


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dara00* 
hi, I'm sorry if this is in here somewhere already, but I was wondering...
I want to brew some tea (using tea bags) and refrigerate for iced tea. How many tea bags would you use? and I'm sure I read somewhwere about including a bag of peppermint tea too for taste? anyone know? thanks!

see what tastes good to you. i make mine the same way i make it for hot. if i make 2 quarts of iced tea i use 8 tbsp of herbs and 6-8 flavored tea bags. steep in a quart of boiling water and then add another quart of ice or water in the pitcher. i like 1/4 cup sugar, but plain is good too.


----------



## Ceinwen

Soooo...

After reading all 770+ posts in this thread (and, I'll confess, skimming at times!







), I have a question!

Prior to finding out that I would be having a scheduled section (yep, medically necessary due to spinal integrity issues) I had placed a nice big order of raspberry leaf, nettle, and alfalfa from Mountain Rose Herbs.

Is there even any point to my doing this anymore?







Damn, I was so excited to try out the regimen and see what it meant for my labour.

What do you think mamas?







:


----------



## mimiharshe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoesmummy* 
Soooo...

After reading all 770+ posts in this thread (and, I'll confess, skimming at times!







), I have a question!

Prior to finding out that I would be having a scheduled section (yep, medically necessary due to spinal integrity issues) I had placed a nice big order of raspberry leaf, nettle, and alfalfa from Mountain Rose Herbs.

Is there even any point to my doing this anymore?







Damn, I was so excited to try out the regimen and see what it meant for my labour.

What do you think mamas?







:

I don't have a specific answer, but why not? It can only be beneficial for you, right? I'd still drink it. Good luck!


----------



## umami_mommy

absolutely! you womb will stiil be growing to hold a baby, it will still need to get small after your birth. you will still have periods PP. alfalfa nourishes the placenta, and prevents anemia. and nettles is good to take all the time. it's excellent PP for milk supply, as is alfalfa.

in my opinion, if you are having a section it's even more important for you to self care... esp. for your womb, which will have more trauma than a vaginal birth.


----------



## mama_daba

could there be a sticky someplace with all the great info that is in this tribe? so it is easier to find than having to read the whole thing?


----------



## CaliforniaMomma

I would love to take the strong tea concoction mentioned in the story in the first post (1oz of tea to 1pt boiling water, steep 30 min, strain & drink very hot). I'm 13 days overdue.

However, unfortunately, my healthfood store is out of the loose leaf. So I had to get capsules, instead.

My question is, how many capsules should I take to compare with a strong dose of the tea?

It is 480mg of RRL (and 1.5mg vit c) in each capsule.

Please help quickly! I've searched the internet for over an hour for the answer and come up with nothing.

TIA,
CaliforniaMomma


----------



## chopstickgirl

just lurking and wanted to share my .02, this thread really helped me during my last pregnancy. i absolutely believe in RRL and EPO now-here is my story.

My first dd mairi was an almost 40hr hard labor, from water breaking (naturally) to birth. i took nothing during my pregnancy (EPO, RRL etc). she was born at 41w. she was 9lbs 7oz, 21in and born vaginally. i also had pitocin and other meds to "help" b/c i kept stalling.

my second dd catriana was stillborn this past january @ 41weeks. i religiously took RRL, nettle and some other stuff, esp in the 3rd trimester, along w/Epo vaginally.

my labor with catti was less than 8 hours from when my water broke (again, naturally) to when she was born, vaginally. she was 12lbs 8oz and 25 inches long. this is amazing b/c obviously as she was not alive, she wasn't doing the things a baby normally does to help labor, you know? and her size, and then also the fact that i had not ONE drop of medicine to help me, no pitocin, nothing. that is unheard of for a stillbirth (and she had died before my labor started, we think)

so i KNOW that RRL and the EPO allowed my body to have a wonderful labor, even though it was harder obviously than my first dd's, b/c we knew catti was dead. but i still am very thankful for the labor i had with catti, and know that if it helped that much in a case of stillbirth, it is pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## Banana731

That is truly amazing, and I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RachelS

I am so sorry for your loss chopstickgirl.

I am new to this thread! I am almost 27 weeks along now.... is it too late for me to start now? Will I get the benefits as well?


----------



## chopstickgirl

thanks banana. i was honestly begging for a csection b/c i seriously couldn't imagine going thru a labor like i had with DD#1 yet knowing there'd be no hearing my baby cry at the end of it...and honestly, the labor was sooo much more peaceful and "flowy" and my dream labor, other than the outcome obviously, but i am thankful i had the labor i did, that catti gave me that, as it healed so many of my wounds from my labor with mairi (dd#1)

and rachel, thanks you as well, and YES YES YES!!! i didn't take RRL until my 3rd trimester routinely, so i totally and completely believe it'll be worth it-get some now!


----------



## Lady Lilya

I have just been told by an herbalist friend that there is some danger from RRLT. He says that it could cause you to lose scar tissue. This sounds good, but many people have scar tissue in the back of their eyes that they don't know about, and could lose their sight. Also, you could lose any callouses, and have sensitive skin on your hands and feet. Another thing is that after your first birth, it could cause you to lose any scars in the uterus.

This is a guy I trust a lot. I am thinking that it is not worth the risk. I did some research, and it seems to be universally agreed that there hasn't been much research on it. So, I am going to stop taking it.


----------



## mama_daba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
I have just been told by an herbalist friend that there is some danger from RRLT. He says that it could cause you to lose scar tissue. This sounds good, but many people have scar tissue in the back of their eyes that they don't know about, and could lose their sight. Also, you could lose any callouses, and have sensitive skin on your hands and feet. Another thing is that after your first birth, it could cause you to lose any scars in the uterus.

This is a guy I trust a lot. I am thinking that it is not worth the risk. I did some research, and it seems to be universally agreed that there hasn't been much research on it. So, I am going to stop taking it.

could an eye doctor tell someone if they have scar tissue in the back of there eyes? and could it help get rid of keloid scars? my partner has keloid scars on his back and is very embarrassed by them tot he point whee he doesn't like swimming in public. if the tea could help his scars to go away he would be very happy and he is seeing an eye doctor soon for a regular checkup.


----------



## Lady Lilya

Moonfroggy, my herbalist friend says Ecinachea has the same property, but could be more effective.

My friend himself had a problem when he took some echinacea and started to have issues with his vision. He feels really strongly about everyone staying away from RRLT and echinacea.

Other than my friend, I can't find any sources that say that either of these herbs does anything with scar tissue. He says he doesn't expect all of you to believe him, but he is certain it is true.


----------



## mama_daba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
Moonfroggy, my herbalist friend says Ecinachea has the same property, but could be more effective.

My friend himself had a problem when he took some echinacea and started to have issues with his vision. He feels really strongly about everyone staying away from RRLT and echinacea.

Other than my friend, I can't find any sources that say that either of these herbs does anything with scar tissue. He says he doesn't expect all of you to believe him, but he is certain it is true.

thats very interesting. i wish there was more sources of the information. i'm not saying i don't beleive him though just saying i wish i knew of more resources. i will have to ponder if i should continue with drinking the tea.. if someone has been drinking rrlt for years with no effects on vision would he consider it safe to continue drinking it? i know my eyes are fine as i saw a doctor 6 months ago. she said my eyes are perfect and i have 20/20 vision

i guess i think what he is saying is probably true and ii am wondering if the effect on scars can be used in a safe way to be beneficial for my partner who has problems with scar tissue. maybe topical treatment just on his scars instead of drinking it?


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I wish there was more info as well. I have scar tissue on my eyes but not on the back afaik. I've also used it after my c/s. I don't believe I've had any issues with rrl in the 6 yrs I've used it. I would love to loose some callouses though lol.


----------



## Lady Lilya

There is more to it than just making the scars fall off. He needs to be able to regenerate healthy cells underneath those scars. Otherwise he will have new open wounds and grow new scars.

My friend and I just read this link about Keloid scars.
Then my friend said something must be out of balance in your DH's body to cause it, and that would have to be addressed. He suggested that your DH might need some amino-acid supplements.

My understanding of scarring is that each skin cell knows the data needed to replicate itself, and the cells around it within a certain radius. So, if a small enough amount of cells gets damaged, then the neighboring cells have the data for your body to replace those damaged ones. But, if the hole is big enough, there are some locations that need to be replaced but there are no neighbors left who know what went there. So, the body makes the scar tissue to fill the gap.

The link says that the likeliness of getting keloid scars is genetic. I am wondering if the local cells store different degrees of info in different people.


----------



## artgirl

I haven't read this whole thread so please forgive me if this has been addressed already. I've tried drinking the tea... I actually don't mind the taste... but it ALWAYS gives me heartburn. I haven't had any in months because of it. No matter what time of day I drink it, with or without food. Anyone else have this? I'd like to finish off my pregnancy with it but I'm not sure I can stand the burning afterwards.


----------



## Lady Lilya

I only drank 1.5 cups before my friend told me that it could cause the situation we were just talking about above. But, even from that little bit, I could tell that it didn't sit well with my stomach. I got some serious indigestion.

I generally choose my food and supplements and herbs based on my natural attraction to them. I find that my instinct is very good and very strong. When I tried the RRLT, I felt no attraction to it at all, and a very mild repulsion. I am going to trust my body on this one. I am also going to trust my friend that his blindness in one eye is due to RRLT, and not take the risk, even if it is an extremely uncommon reaction.


----------



## welldone

Sooo, where is everyone buying their RRL from these days? Someone should compile a master list of herb stores. So far, here's who I've checked:

Mountain Rose Herbs
Bulk Herb Store
Stony Mountain Botanicals

I'm so bummed that I missed the MRH co-op.


----------



## mimiharshe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chopstickgirl* 
just lurking and wanted to share my .02, this thread really helped me during my last pregnancy. i absolutely believe in RRL and EPO now-here is my story.

My first dd mairi was an almost 40hr hard labor, from water breaking (naturally) to birth. i took nothing during my pregnancy (EPO, RRL etc). she was born at 41w. she was 9lbs 7oz, 21in and born vaginally. i also had pitocin and other meds to "help" b/c i kept stalling.

my second dd catriana was stillborn this past january @ 41weeks. i religiously took RRL, nettle and some other stuff, esp in the 3rd trimester, along w/Epo vaginally.

my labor with catti was less than 8 hours from when my water broke (again, naturally) to when she was born, vaginally. she was 12lbs 8oz and 25 inches long. this is amazing b/c obviously as she was not alive, she wasn't doing the things a baby normally does to help labor, you know? and her size, and then also the fact that i had not ONE drop of medicine to help me, no pitocin, nothing. that is unheard of for a stillbirth (and she had died before my labor started, we think)

so i KNOW that RRL and the EPO allowed my body to have a wonderful labor, even though it was harder obviously than my first dd's, b/c we knew catti was dead. but i still am very thankful for the labor i had with catti, and know that if it helped that much in a case of stillbirth, it is pretty amazing stuff.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *welldone* 
Sooo, where is everyone buying their RRL from these days? Someone should compile a master list of herb stores. So far, here's who I've checked:

Mountain Rose Herbs
Bulk Herb Store
Stony Mountain Botanicals

I'm so bummed that I missed the MRH co-op.









herbsfromthelabyrinth.com


----------



## Gabesgrrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
I have just been told by an herbalist friend that there is some danger from RRLT. He says that it could cause you to lose scar tissue. This sounds good, but many people have scar tissue in the back of their eyes that they don't know about, and could lose their sight. Also, you could lose any callouses, and have sensitive skin on your hands and feet. Another thing is that after your first birth, it could cause you to lose any scars in the uterus.

This is a guy I trust a lot. I am thinking that it is not worth the risk. I did some research, and it seems to be universally agreed that there hasn't been much research on it. So, I am going to stop taking it.

Hello there,

I was wondering if you could ask your herbalist friend, whom you obviously trust a lot,







if he could send you the research on this? I have never heard this before, and talked with an Herbalist friend about it, who said that she had read something about it getting rid of scar tissue. (Which IMO could probably do well for those of us with scar tissue on our cervix, but fare poorly for those of us who have C-section scars!) But she hasn't heard of anything related to eyesight, and would appreciate the corresponding info-for updating her own practice.

Thanks so much!

Marcie


----------



## JanB

Hey everybody -- I got in on the MRH co-op and very badly overestimated how quickly the items would be getting to me. I ordered 1 lb of RRL tea, and uh, now my baby is 2 weeks old.







Is it worth taking even though I'm postpartum or should I just give it to someone else, or what?


----------



## Lady Lilya

Marcie,

I don't think he has any formal research on this. He discovered it first hand when he lost the vision in one eye (he hasn't regained it). I don't think he did any formal studies on it. That is why he told me that he didn't expect any of you to believe him or incorporate his info into your choices. He knows he doesn't have any good scientific research.

Interesting that YOUR herbalist friend has also heard about the possibility of it getting rid of scar tissue.

I don't think it can be COUNTED on to remove scar tissue. So many ladies here have been drinking it for a while and I haven't heard any of them noticing anything like that. It might be a very rare reaction.


----------



## tammyswanson

Craven, I ordered from the bulkherb store, their prices were the best, but they did include a LOT of stems in the RRL.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JanB* 
Hey everybody -- I got in on the MRH co-op and very badly overestimated how quickly the items would be getting to me. I ordered 1 lb of RRL tea, and uh, now my baby is 2 weeks old.







Is it worth taking even though I'm postpartum or should I just give it to someone else, or what?

RRL should not be taken long term when nursing as it can negatively affect supply.

i'm sure you can sell it on TP.


----------



## DoulaClara

Bumping this for Maura!


----------



## Shell_Ell

Another one who believes in RRL!!

Just gave birth last Tuesday. I drank the tea every day for most of my pregnancy. Third trimester I started drinking 3-4 cups per day. The last few weeks I went to 5-6 cups at times. I did RRL, nettle, alfalfa and spearmint. The last few weeks I did just RRL and nettle.

I drank a lot of the tea during my latent stage. Active labor was less than 6 hours long. I had very minimal bleeding and the bright red flow had ended by 36 hours PP.

I also feel the tea contributed to my excellent health going into birth. It's just another thing that adds more to the mix... in a good way.


----------



## Alyssa's Mom

I know this is a dumb question. I just ordered the Mama's Red Raspberry Brew from bulkherbstore.com and it states for a pitcher of tea, to use 10 tsp to 8 cups of boiling water.

I get that part, but how do I actually brew the tea? I can heat the water in a saucepan, and dump the herbs in, but then what do you use to strain it? I have a collander, but it has large holes, and I don't want sediment in the tea. I have an iced tea maker, but I don't think it steeps for 15 minutes, it's shorter. I have seen many kinds of infuser (balls) for loose tea, but what size would you need for 10 tsp of tea?







:

Any suggestion from the professional tea-drinkers?

I am 15 weeks pregnant and feeling guilty for not starting sooner!

Tamara


----------



## mommajb

You could use cheesecloth or a clean coffee filter either to secure the herbs or to filter the tea. There are probably a lot more ideas out there.


----------



## Sabo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyssa's Mom* 
I have seen many kinds of infuser (balls) for loose tea, but what size would you need for 10 tsp of tea?







:

Any suggestion from the professional tea-drinkers?

Yeah, I use a cheesecloth that I tie closed. It works well.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I use a fine mesh metal strainer. It's about 3.5 inches wide. You should be able to find them anywhere with the kitchen utensils.


----------



## chlobo

I'm at about 34 weeks. Do you think I'd still benefit from drinking this tea? Should I start on a couple of cups a day now? Also, will the prebagged stuff from whole foods be just as good?

Finally, I seem to be having pretty decent Braxton Hicks contractions as it is. Do you think my uterus needs extra help "toning"?


----------



## sagira

I've been taking Red Raspberry Leaves as a supplement and the last week or so drinking one strong cup of Traditional Medicinals Red Raspberry Leaf Tea. I'm at 34 weeks now.

Hope it works! This will also be my second child, but anything substantially shorter than 17 hours would be nice


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chlobo* 
I'm at about 34 weeks. Do you think I'd still benefit from drinking this tea? Should I start on a couple of cups a day now? Also, will the prebagged stuff from whole foods be just as good?

Finally, I seem to be having pretty decent Braxton Hicks contractions as it is. Do you think my uterus needs extra help "toning"?

absolutely, i have never met a woman who drank RRL tea who had a long or unproductive labor.


----------



## Fletchersmama

While ttcing I was drinking Mothers Milk Tea to increase my supply for my 4 yr old ds. I did some research and found Compleat Mother and a friend had some tea she had ordered and gave the rest to me.
I have never been a tea drinker, but love, love, love C.mother's RRL tea and it helped me kick the coffee habit.
I just found out this week i'm expecting and ordered some more RRL tea. I planning to get some nettles and oatstraw to add. I have been taking nettles by the capsule for years now for my vericose veins, and look forward to the tea.

I use stevia for sweetness, I tried without and didn't love it.

Is it ok to drink tons early in the pregnancy? I drink it cold and hot, but will drink it cold all day long during the summer.

I look forward to trying the strong infusion for labor. My last was about 30 hours and exhausting, though the pain was not such a problem for me as being so drained was.

Glad to be here!


----------



## Juvysen

Anyone know if rrl tea can actually spark labor?


----------



## riacranford

Another believer here in RRLT. I'm 29w now with #6 and have been taking it regularly since I delivered #3 in 2000. After almost qualifying for a blood transfusion after #3, I started researching what I could do to not have that happen again. What I came up with was RRLT. And it WORKS. I've had minimal bleeding with #4 and #5 and was up walking around within 1 hour of birth, wondering what everyone else in the hospital was complaining about.









Of course, we are not sure if the RRLT took my labors (start to finish) of 4 hours (only due to waiting for the doc for 20 min to push because I had an epidural and he had gone home), 1 hour and 45 minutes to 4 hours and 7 hours, or if it was the fact that my last two were OT and OP respectively. But I do feel that the RRLT helped the contractions be more productive in that both babies turned in one contraction right at the end of transition and essentially slid out.

And for those who think the super fast labors were great, without the RRLT, I went into shock after one and almost needed a transfusion after the other.

Anyway, right now I am making up 2 qts of tea every other night with a handful of RRL, 1/2 nettles, and 1/2 alfalfa with a spoonful of rosehips. I let that steep overnight and then store it in the frig. I boil water in the teakettle and mix 1/2 water, 1/2 steeped tea with a little honey. It makes the tea semi-warm, but not hot or cold. I can't stand cold tea and I live in the South in the summer, 'nough said.







I will usually drink 3-4 cups a day and I'm finding it is cutting down on my BH as well as my ligament cramping.

Here's hoping this labor goes even better. And as much as I'm down on my hands and knees packing to move, this little one is hopefully in a better position this time. I'll let y'all know how this goes.


----------



## Softheart

Sorry, I've been going through this thread...can anyone tell me what is thought to be the optimum time to begin drinking it? I'm at 15 weeks. Could I wait til the last few months, or should I really start now...? THANKS!


----------



## J-Max

joining in here! I am almost 10 weeks with #4. I am planning a VBA3C and need all the help I can get and am jumping on the rrlt. I had a VERY long hard labor with #1 (40+ hours with malpositioned baby) that ended in a c-sec and want to aviod that this time, and never got to labor with #2 or 3







.

I plan on making an order today and hope to have it soon!


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Softheart* 
Sorry, I've been going through this thread...can anyone tell me what is thought to be the optimum time to begin drinking it? I'm at 15 weeks. Could I wait til the last few months, or should I really start now...? THANKS!


my mw suggested i drink it throughout pregnancy. with nettles, alfalfa and oatstraw.


----------



## Banana731

start now, it can't hurt!


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juvysen* 
Anyone know if rrl tea can actually spark labor?

nope. that would be castor oil.


----------



## Henna20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
my mw suggested i drink it throughout pregnancy. with nettles, alfalfa and oatstraw.


what are the nettles, alfalfa and oatsraw for?

are they as effective in pill form??


----------



## happymammaof3

Hi all,
My dh bought me some at the health food store last night. Had my first cup this morning. It was very weak, not very tasty. I let it steep for 15 minutes and squeezed the bag really well.

FYI, he purchased "Traditional Medicinals" Organic RRL Herbal Tea in the box (pre-made tea bags). Maybe the amount in the teabags isn't a full teaspoon? Any thoughts? I just expected something stronger and more flavorful.

Also, he purchased the same brand "Organic Pregnancy Tea" which listed similar benefits and it actually says at the end of pregnancy to use in conjunction with the RRL tea. Does anyone know if this is good to use as well or should I just stick with the RRL tea?

Also, the box says to drink 3-4 cups daily. Does this sound about right?

Thanks for your help!
Tracy


----------



## Lady Lilya

I tried Traditional Medicinals in the teabags, and I steeped 3 bags in my teapot with 24 ounces of water (8 ounces per teabag) and it seemed fine to me. Maybe you are expecting stronger flavor?

Oh, one more thing -- the water you use for tea makes a big difference. Purer water works better. If you used water with a lot of minerals in it, then it won't work well. I discovered this at my parents' summer home. They have well water with a lot of minerals that is wonderful to drink. But for years, every cup of tea I made there had no taste. Finally we made tea with bottled Poland Spring, and it tasted like normal tea again!


----------



## happymammaof3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
I tried Traditional Medicinals in the teabags, and I steeped 3 bags in my teapot with 24 ounces of water (8 ounces per teabag) and it seemed fine to me. Maybe you are expecting stronger flavor?

Oh, one more thing -- the water you use for tea makes a big difference. Purer water works better. If you used water with a lot of minerals in it, then it won't work well. I discovered this at my parents' summer home. They have well water with a lot of minerals that is wonderful to drink. But for years, every cup of tea I made there had no taste. Finally we made tea with bottled Poland Spring, and it tasted like normal tea again!

Interesting! Thank you! We do have a water purifier so I don't think that's it. I think maybe it was just my expectations?
Also, is 3-4 cups a day about right? Thanks!


----------



## ASusan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
Oh, one more thing -- the water you use for tea makes a big difference. Purer water works better. If you used water with a lot of minerals in it, then it won't work well. I discovered this at my parents' summer home. They have well water with a lot of minerals that is wonderful to drink. But for years, every cup of tea I made there had no taste. Finally we made tea with bottled Poland Spring, and it tasted like normal tea again!

I would agree with this. My parents' soft water makes HORRIBLE tea - any kind of tea. It also makes horrible coffee. I actually got them to start brewing their coffee from water they take directly from their well (before it runs through their water softener).

I simply use Britta-filtered water for my tea. I have very few concerns about our tap water here.


----------



## Sabo

I don't know if its the RRL or the nettle or something entirely different, but I have always been very proud of my bright white smile. Unfortunately, it seems as though the teas are staining my teeth. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## mizznicole

sorry if this has been addressed - there are just too many posts!

has anyone else had a suspected allergy with the tea? whenever i drink it i feel nauseous. the last time i had it i vomited the cup within minutes (it was during my miscarriage, so i don't think it was morning-sickness related).

sounds like the benefits are great but i am nervous about it agreeing with me.


----------



## linzogonzerelli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mizznicole* 
sorry if this has been addressed - there are just too many posts!

has anyone else had a suspected allergy with the tea? whenever i drink it i feel nauseous. the last time i had it i vomited the cup within minutes (it was during my miscarriage, so i don't think it was morning-sickness related).

sounds like the benefits are great but i am nervous about it agreeing with me.

I was feeling like the only one! I usually get a headache that lasts for half a day. In addition I get nauseous after drinking it.

I'm going to try it again after the first trimester hormones have settled a little.


----------



## umami_mommy

RRL is a very astringent herb. it can be very drying. if you are not drinking enough or slightly dehydrated already, drinking it could give you a headache or make you nauseous.

make sure you are well hydrated when you use RRL. drink one or two cups of water for each cup of RRL tea you drink, esp. in hot weather.


----------



## kehliouise

i went to the store last week to get some rrlt. the lady at the health food store said i shouldn't drink it until the third trimester. i was sure i heard of other people drinking it right from the start. anyone know why she might have said not too?


----------



## Lady Lilya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kehliouise* 
i went to the store last week to get some rrlt. the lady at the health food store said i shouldn't drink it until the third trimester. i was sure i heard of other people drinking it right from the start. anyone know why she might have said not too?

It has been known to occasionally cause miscarriage in the first trimester. Particularly in women who have had a history of miscarriages.


----------



## kehliouise

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
It has been known to occasionally cause miscarriage in the first trimester. Particularly in women who have had a history of miscarriages.

so if you have had a miscarriage before when should you start drinking it?


----------



## paranoidprego

i'm curious about when one can start RRLT if you have had a miscarriage? With my first pg, I started it at 34 weeks, and i ended up delivering at 36 weeks. very easy delivery and quick! i just had a miscarriage in december, and am now 16 weeks. i didn't know you could take the tea so early as i was told by a doula to wait until the 3rd trimester. i just happened upon this thread and am very interested in learning more. any helpful resources or if anyone feels like divulging all their knowledge on me, i would greatly appreciate. thanks!


----------



## Lady Lilya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kehliouise* 
so if you have had a miscarriage before when should you start drinking it?

Some people say the beginning of the 2nd trimester, and some people say after week 20something. I just figured the safest way was to wait until week 30.


----------



## guest9921

Wow.
So much information.

Here I am, another RRLT drinker.
Week 15 started, (this week) and feeling great.


----------



## dianna11

Yikes! That's strange, the opening story (waaaaaaay at the beginning of this thread) mentioned that it helps to prevent miscarriage. EEK! I had been drinking it while TTC and just got my BFP yesterday. DO I stop?


----------



## Mary-Beth

With my most recent pregnancy, I had started drinking RRL tea before getting pregnant. I was told it was safe through the entire pregnancy. I had been pregnant twice and had never had a miscarriage before. I drank about 1-2 cup a day- never more than that. Unfortunately, I lost that baby. I have no way of knowing if the tea contributed in any way. Next time, I'm not drinking it until much, much later in the pregnancy. I don't even drink any after O until AF start to be sure.
I'm not blaming the tea in any way but I'd rather play it safe.


----------



## umami_mommy

RRL does not cause miscarrige. if it did it would be on the ancient list of herbs that "bring on your period." like yarrow, pennyroyal, etc.


----------



## Sabo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dianna11* 
Yikes! That's strange, the opening story (waaaaaaay at the beginning of this thread) mentioned that it helps to prevent miscarriage. EEK! I had been drinking it while TTC and just got my BFP yesterday. DO I stop?

What I've read seems to indicate that if you have what will be a viable pregnancy, that RRL helps to protect it. OTOH, if you are very likely to miscarry, the RRL helps your body to do that.


----------



## dianna11

Well that's a good way of looking at it. I'll take that








Thank you!


----------



## emma_goldman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sabo* 
I don't know if its the RRL or the nettle or something entirely different, but I have always been very proud of my bright white smile. Unfortunately, it seems as though the teas are staining my teeth. Anyone else notice this?

yep. oh well. Is it the tannins?


----------



## emma_goldman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
RRL is a very astringent herb. it can be very drying. if you are not drinking enough or slightly dehydrated already, drinking it could give you a headache or make you nauseous.

make sure you are well hydrated when you use RRL. drink one or two cups of water for each cup of RRL tea you drink, esp. in hot weather.

thanks for mentioning this! I stopped drinking it for awhile (we were travelling and it has gotten hot here and I haven't started making iced tea yet) and noticed that I'm not as thirsty as I am when I drink it.

Did I mention this? When I drink a lot, my AF is really light with no cramping and much lessened PMS (but I also quit chocolate before AF, so who knows?).


----------



## Thalia

I'm still wondering how much leaf I should be using for a quart of water.

I've seen a wide range recommended, everything from 3-4 tablespoons per quart, to 5 tsp per quart, to a handful (which for me is about 2 tablespoons) per quart.

How many tsp or Tbsp are each of you putting into each cup or quart? Please please please share!


----------



## umami_mommy

about a handful. it is not you do not have to be exact with herbs.


----------



## Inspired007

Aww man... I am at the end. You have no idea how much I've been enjoying these posts. I read all of them (skipping a few, of course)! So I guess, needless to say, I am subscribing to this thread.

I've purchased RRL tea bags by Altivia and the Pregnancy tea by Traditional Medicines. I am going to go online and buy a pound at bulkherbstore.com sometime this week.

I am looking forward to a quick labor and delivery with very little medical intervention. I am going to do a birth center birth if all goes well. I have no reason to suspect that things won't. I've had an absolutely uneventful pregnancy and I am now 25 weeks! I've not experienced any BH contrax yet and I started drinking 1 cup a day of the RRLT yesterday. Right now I am boiling water to make a 2 quart batch of it to sweeten and use as iced tea. I think I'll only drink about 2 cups max per day since I don't like the taste of unsweetened tea but don't really want to start gaining a lot of unnecessary weight with the sugar added.

I am so excited about what this herb can possibly do for me!!! There just has to be some stock in what all these women have to say about this herb. I hope that later on this October, that I have a similar success story to add. Bottoms up!


----------



## FillingMyQuiver

Jumping in. I started drinking my RRL tea last week. My tea consists of
4 parts RRL, 2 parts nettles, 1 part alfalfa, and 1 part oatstraw

My MW has me drinking a quart/ day and so far, I've been fine. I use 4 TBSP for a quart (just easier to measure out into my tea strainer that way) and use hot (but not boiling) water. I mix it up at night and let it steep on the counter for a while, then move it to the fridge to steep overnight, strain in the morning, add a small spoon of sugar, and drink throughout the day. It's not too bad and I'm excited about having a "quick and easy" labor


----------



## ~Heyokha~

I drank RRL tea everyday starting in the second tri and i made it strong







I had a wonderful HB in April. My labor was fast and easy to manage. I did end up pushing for 5 hours but that was related to the size of my baby (11lbs 4oz). I give the RRL thumbs up


----------



## PapayaMom

well it's been a while since I have posted here I had my beautiful dd 6 weeks ago and I really think there is something to the RRL. I drank at least a quart a day of strong RRL. I went into labor at some point on Monday the 21st I am not sure when I would say as my mom had to basically tell me I was in labor. the contrax were regular but not painful at all for a loooong time. At the hospital they said "we'll just check to see if you are staying or not" they clearly did not believe that i was in active labor and I was at 4 cm. I unfortunately was stuck on the monitor for tooooo long and while I was on the monitor i progressed easily to 7 cm. Carolina was out with three pushes which my OB told me to slow down so I wouldn't tear, my uterus really felt toned and strong as I didn't even feel as though I was pushing that hard. I had no afterpains (my mom was shocked since she had very painful ones). I was not very good at drinking the tea postpartum so i can't attest to it's powers for lochia....

Anyway here is her birth story if you are interested.
Carolina
We waited for you for 39 weeks and 6 days loving the moments that you kicked and moved, loving the idea that you were growing and would soon join us on the outside. We waited, knowing that you would bring your own personality to our family. And now as I sit here with you on day 7 of your life I realize how much you have already changed our family. Our little stranger in our house, we love you so and still we wait to see who you are and what you will do.

Maya has been patient with you she loves your little head and strokes your soft hair over and over, she counts your fingers and toes and helps bathe, change and care for you. She is amazing with you and the adjustment she is going through. I look at my two girls as you cuddle together in bed in the morning and know that you two will have challenges with eachother, but I know that through it all you will be so important to one another and I can't wait to see how your relationship grows and changes.

Daddy is much more comfortable with you as a brand new tiny person, he holds you and hums to you and you have special time with him while I get Maya to bed. These moments are so important to him and you are forming your own special bond with him. No longer are you just mine, I remember the feel of your foot under my rib, the way your head turned, the hiccups on my lower belly and I cherish them. You were mine then, and while we waited for you I knew that once you were out you were no longer just my little secret.

Your birthday started like many other days. Maya I and went to the chiropractor, where she went through her normal ritual of getting water, playing with the toys there waiting for my adjustment getting a sticker then a lollypop then declaring it was time to leave. I started feeling contractions shortly after the appointment but was hesitant to say that this was it, you had been practicing for your birthday for about a week and I had gotten used to the tightening and releasing of my belly.

We went to your Mimi's house for lunch as we do often and waited for a while to go for a walk. Maya went in the wagon and I felt the tightening and releasing over and over. After our walk we went back and I watched the clock for a while and realized that the contractions were about every 12-15 minutes. I still wasn't convinced that you were coming although I was hoping to see you soon. Maya and I went home for a nap and I got a few things ready to go to the hospital just in case this was the day.

Around five-thirty the contractions were coming about every 5-8 minutes and I called daddy to let him know that I thought you were coming today. He picked up a pizza and was very nervous when he got home, running around and not able to just enjoy the experience. I called Dr. Liberatore around 6:45 and told her we thought it might be time to go to the hospital. The contractions were still pretty mild but they were coming every 3-5 minutes now and I wanted to have time to get settled into our birthing quarters before you came.

Gramps came to pick up Maya. I told her she would be spending the night at their house and she asked if we were going to the hospital. I said yes and she said "ok let I go get my bag, gramps will be here any minute" I was so impressed with her preparedness and willingness to do her part. But I cried when she left, we had never been away from her for a night and it was sad to have reached such a big milestone.

I quickly changed gears though and thought about you and what you would look like, how you would smell, what you would sound like, and wanted so badly to find a fast forward button on this labor to get to that moment.

We arrived at the hospital and went through the admitting process, it felt like it took forever as I was wanting to get settled and focus on the huge task we were about to accomplish. We went upstairs and were put into room 8. A resident came in and checked me and said I was at 4-5 cm and was 75% effaced, I knew we still had a long way to go but was proud of us for reaching that point.

The next hour and forty minutes were the worst part of your birthday. I had to lay in bed with monitors around my belly, one to check your heartbeat and another to measure the strength of the contractions. You were calm and your heartbeat was steady for most of this time. They wanted to make sure you would react well to the contractions, which is why we were stuck in bed for so long. I refused the IV feeling that you and I would manage just fine on our own. I trusted you to come and I trusted myself enough to know that I would help you.

We were the only ones who truly went through this, you and I. It was our last moments of being a single unit and we were doing everything in harmony to make the most of it. The last 40 weeks had all been building up to these moments.

After Dr. Liberatore came she checked me again and I had made it all the way to 7 cm and was 90% effaced. I was so pleased as we had been in bed and not able to use gravity to our advantage, you proved to be a strong and determined little person even then.

The monitors were taken off and I requested the birth ball. The contractions were getting stronger and stronger and I allowed each one to come, surrendering to it allowing it to take over me body knowing that with each one I was closer to holding you. The rhythmic bouncing made a squeaking noise on the hardwood floors and I stared out the window during contractions, focusing on a building across the street that had many different colored lights.

In between contractions I was able to talk to daddy and Mimi and wait for the next one to come. Daddy was there in front of me I leaned on him while bouncing and made deep moaning sounds, trying to relax as much as I could and allow myself to open up. The three of us were left in peace during this time. I was thankful to have time without people rushing in and out.

We moved the ball over towards the bed so they could do intermittent monitoring on you and me. Daddy sat on the bed and I put my head in his lap during contractions while Mimi rubbed and applied pressure to my back.

Dr. Liberatore came back and asked if I wanted to be checked again. I was anxious to know how much longer we had so I agreed. She said was now 9cm and 90% effaced and said it wouldn't be long now. I stayed in bed sitting up and leaning forward on daddy for a while the contractions were so strong and powerful that in between all I could so was prepare for the next rush and savor the time.

The nurse came in and prepared the room for your arrival, and I was aware that you were getting closer and closer.

I started to feel like I needed to push so the nurse went to get Dr. Liberatore, she said I was still 9cm and had a small lip left on my cervix, she asked if I wanted her to push it aside and I agreed, the urge was more than I was able to ignore. She felt your head and was amazed at how active you were even up until your birth you were moving and kicking and making your presence known.

I knew I didn't want to birth you on my back so instead I rolled on my side and found this to be a comfortable position, I did not want to put my energy into being upright at this point deciding that this was a good and restful position to have you in.

I began pushing and felt you descend, I was hoping we were going to be done soon as your girth in my pelvis made me feel as though you were the size of a house, I pushed harder and harder and actually a little too hard, the doctor told me to ease up as she applied oil to me allowing me to stretch to accommodate your head.

Your head was born and she asked if I wanted to roll onto my back and bring the rest of you towards me, I felt honored to have my hands on your wet body and brought you up to me. Your cord was loosely around your neck and we slipped it over your head and you and I saw eachother for the first time. Your wet slippery body, your head, your arms and legs. I had thought of this moment many times the first of many times I will be amazed at the sight of you. You let out protesting cries and we wrapped your body to keep you snuggly.

I am so thankful to those who were with us for your birth. It was a calm peaceful environment. My wishes for your birth were respected and honored, and although I strayed slightly from the birth plan I had drawn up, it was my decision to do so and I was empowered by that feeling. You came into the world on our terms not policy, with nothing attached to me or you we managed quietly on our own.

I am honored, blessed and amazed by you. I didn't know what it would be like to have another child. I was nervous that my overwhelming love for Maya wouldn't translate, that you would be less than her or compared. But the moment I pulled you to me the moment I saw your eyes, my heart, and our family swelled to accommodate you. And here you are your own person, you are strong and you make your voice heard. And yet your eyes tell so much as you look into mine, as we learn the curves of eachothers face and remember the time that we were just one.


----------



## Goddess_heather

Ok I am crying now. You write beautifully! Let me be the first to congradulate you and your wonderful daughter. Thank you for writting that!

Heather


----------



## MandyB

Okay, I am a definate BELIEVER that this works!!!!!! I have to admit that I was a bit skeptical that it would work for ME, but it did and almost too well! My baby girl was born last week after only 1 hour and 15 minutes of labor. I drank the tea, about a quart a day, everyday from 31 weeks on.

Here's our birth story......

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=709727


----------



## hubris

New tribe member signing on. I just tried to read through the thread, but HOLY MOLY, 43 PAGES?!? I may need to come back to that later.

Somehow I hadn't heard before that RRL might be associated with less painful labors. I'm really interested to see how this labor compares to my previous two. Neither of them were terrible, but I was not a religious RRL drinker than, so we'll see how this one stacks up.

Anyway, this is baby #3 for me, and we're planning a homebirth this time. My MW recommends drinking a quart a day of a "pregnancy tonic" - basically a tea of RRL, alfalfa, oat straw, and nettle. I'm buying mine through Blessed Herbs. You brew a cup of the mixture in 2 quarts of boiling water for at least 4 hours - really really steep it to get everything out of the leaves. I let mine sit overnight, then strain and dilute it to 1 gallon. I sweeten with honey when I dilute it. Last time I made it I added some rosehips (for more Vit C and flavor, and the color is nice, too) and peppermint (for flavor). It was good before the rosehips/peppermint, but now that I've added them, it's YUM. I also love brewing a gallon at a time, makes it much easier for me to get 3-4 glasses into me every day.









Not only is the RRL a good uterine tonic, but the other herbs provide iron, calcium, vitamins A, B complex, C, and E, and many other nutrients. A quart a day is supposed to be like a day's worth of leafy greens. My MW encourages women to start drinking it during the second trimester, and thinks of it as "watering the soil" - growing a really healthy placenta to nourish the baby.


----------



## sagira

I'm drinking these amounts daily:

1 cup of raspberry leaf tea
1 cup of nettle tea
1 cup of alfalfa tea

I'm usually only a water drinker, so drinking tea is kind of hard for me to remember.


----------



## Groggie

Incidentally - I read through some of the 43 pages of post on this topic (!!) and a few people asked about the capsule version of RRT. I've been taking the capsules, and I do think they are potent, I notice a difference from when I take them and don't take them. My uterus feels more squirmy when I take them!


----------



## kehliouise

i haven't read the entire thread so i'm sorry if this is a redundant question. i have noticed that some people are drinking from pre-made tea bags and others are purchasing the leaves or whatever offline and straining the tea themselves. is there a difference in sucess rates for these or is either way fine?


----------



## zanelee

What are nettles good for? I see lots of women drinking nettle tea, and it was recommended by my first midwife that I drink it...but I don't know what it's for.
TIA!
And for that matter, alfalfa too.


----------



## hubris

Compiled from some searching I did the other day:

*Alfalfa* contains proteins, vitamins K and C, calcium, iron, phosphorus, and chlorophyll. It may help to prevent anemia and other vitamin deficiencies. Vit K is important for coagulation. Foods containing chlorophyll may help to prevent damage to DNA caused by carcinogens.

*Stinging nettle* is also a good source of many vitamins and minerals, including carotene and vitamin C, for both of which it rivals spinach as a source. It's helpful in preventing anemia.


----------



## Barefoot Farmer

A question for you wise mamas. I've lurked in this thread before, but forgive me I haven't read all 40-some odd pages. I drank Pregnancy Tea throughout my 1st (which unforunately ended with an emergent C-section at 30 wks due to a ruptured artery in me). I have struggled with fertility since. I got a BFP today







I'm still too scared to be anything but scared. I am getting cramping and brown spotting. I bought some Pregnancy Tea (Traditional Med) today and had one cup (it brought me back to dd's pregnancy, it felt great!). What do you all think? Should I hold off until this spotting ends? The cramping can be normal, a side effect of my progestrone (which I am on). Should I go for it? I go for a repeat HCG on Monday; any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## zanelee

Alicia O

Quote:

I got a BFP today I'm still too scared to be anything but scared. I am getting cramping and brown spotting.
Implantation spotting? I have had this with both of my children. Hopefully that's all that it is. Also, with the spotting, have you and your partner been "together" within the past day or 2? That could be responsible too.
Good luck!

hubris-Thanks so much for posting that!


----------



## hubris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zanelee* 
hubris-Thanks so much for posting that!

No sweat.

The tea my midwife recommends is not only great for getting plenty of RRL into the system, but it provides a great deal of the nutrients you need for the day (100% of many of them). It's like having four servings of leafy greens - lots of iron, calcium, and tons of essential vitamins and other minerals.


----------



## Inspired007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AliciaO* 
A question for you wise mamas. I've lurked in this thread before, but forgive me I haven't read all 40-some odd pages. I drank Pregnancy Tea throughout my 1st (which unforunately ended with an emergent C-section at 30 wks due to a ruptured artery in me). I have struggled with fertility since. I got a BFP today







I'm still too scared to be anything but scared. I am getting cramping and brown spotting. I bought some Pregnancy Tea (Traditional Med) today and had one cup (it brought me back to dd's pregnancy, it felt great!). What do you all think? Should I hold off until this spotting ends? The cramping can be normal, a side effect of my progestrone (which I am on). Should I go for it? I go for a repeat HCG on Monday; any thoughts appreciated.

Honey, if I were you I'd wait a bit; at least until all of the cramping and spotting goes away. There are a lot of stories in this thread where mamas use the tea from the first trimester on but some of the women have experienced more cramping and BH after taking the tea. It might be wise to abstain for a moment since the verdict is still out. I have found many conflicting reports on the safety of RRL in the early stages of pg. Some say it's completely safe while others say there may be a slight link between RRL and miscarriage. The data is a little fuzzy but it's better to be safe than sorry. Good luck with all your tests. I am sure your little bean is safe and snug.


----------



## Inspired007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kehliouise* 
i haven't read the entire thread so i'm sorry if this is a redundant question. i have noticed that some people are drinking from pre-made tea bags and others are purchasing the leaves or whatever offline and straining the tea themselves. is there a difference in sucess rates for these or is either way fine?

Based on what I've read from these posts there doesn't seem to be a major difference between the two methods. The general conscensus from what I've gathered is that the bulk loose tea is cheaper and slightly more fresh while the tea bags are just more handy and convenient. It's really related to your preference. I've got tea bags now but plan on buying the bulk tea since the bags can be quite expensive and you use a lot of them at once if you make a big pot.


----------



## kehliouise

Thanks for the info. can you get the alfalfa and nettles and stuff like that in a bag too?


----------



## Lady Lilya

I got nettles in bags in Whole Foods.


----------



## hubris

My local organic store carries all the ingredients people have discussed here. I can also buy any of them through www.blessedherbs.com.


----------



## Barefoot Farmer

Thank you for responding mamas. My brown spotting has turned to a more "redder" with a little more flow; the cramps are continuing to be quite intense. I'm going to holdoff on the RRL tea until I feel like I'm a bit more in the clear. Here's hoping I can join you all in a matter of weeks.


----------



## GiantGi

I drank RRL from about 20 weeks. I drank bulk and pre-bagged from Traditional Medicinals. Compared to my other two labors, I believe the RRL had a huge impact. I was induced and it was a slow start but once ctx started it was fast.

The first two days were Cervidil without much dilation. The third day, I went in again, for Pitocin. When I checked in @ 11AM I was 3CM and 50%. Pitocin was started around noon. The OB checked again @ 2:30 and I was 4CM and 50%. I actually drank a large mug of tea at this point. The ctx picked up and my baby was born @ 4pm after two pushes. I went from 4CM/50% to delivery in an hour and a half.

The PP bleeding has been minimal. There have been afterpains but they are subsiding.

This labor was quite the difference from my other two. I labored for two days with my first with 2 hours of pushing and vacuum extraction. I would recommend the tea to anyone!


----------



## Grace24

I've just decided I want to try to do natural birth so I guess I should start drinking this tea? Problem is I hate tea, and I'm not even sure how to make it. What will make it taste better? Can I buy it in bags and is it as effective that way, does anyone know?


----------



## adon

well, i've been reading this thread for a while now, and i think i'm ready to start!







i'm FINALLY over my horrible m/s and ready to go. i'm 23w and this is my second. DS was 43 hours of labor, back labor at that.....he was a big baby, 10lbs 14oz







: . so i'm hoping that RRL will shorten that up a little this time. my question is...i bought some raspberry leaf tea from the health food store because it was on sale, is it the same as red raspererry leaf tea??


----------



## Inspired007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adon* 
well, i've been reading this thread for a while now, and i think i'm ready to start!







i'm FINALLY over my horrible m/s and ready to go. i'm 23w and this is my second. DS was 43 hours of labor, back labor at that.....he was a big baby, 10lbs 14oz







: . so i'm hoping that RRL will shorten that up a little this time. my question is...i bought some raspberry leaf tea from the health food store because it was on sale, is it the same as red raspererry leaf tea??

Yes, it's the same. It has to say leaf on the box otherwise its just raspberry tea.


----------



## Groggie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grace24* 
I've just decided I want to try to do natural birth so I guess I should start drinking this tea? Problem is I hate tea, and I'm not even sure how to make it. What will make it taste better? Can I buy it in bags and is it as effective that way, does anyone know?

You can get it in capsules, then you never have to taste it! And I think it's still potent - my uterus feels noticeably more "squirmy" when I take the capsules. I got my capsules at Whole Foods.


----------



## Grace24

Woohoo, capsules! Guess you didn't like the taste either? So do you know how I'd do the "labor infusion" with capsules? Seems like just when labor's starting some people drink lots of tea or something, but I wonder if I can just take more capsules. Don't want to overdo it though.


----------



## Groggie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grace24* 
Woohoo, capsules! Guess you didn't like the taste either? So do you know how I'd do the "labor infusion" with capsules? Seems like just when labor's starting some people drink lots of tea or something, but I wonder if I can just take more capsules. Don't want to overdo it though.

To tell you the truth, I never even tasted the tea - I couldn't find the tea at Whole Foods and was just too lazy to go running around everywhere looking for it, so that's why I got the capsules! I don't know about the labor infusion equivalent in capsules though, hmm. Taking more capsules seems like it could sort of equate. Maybe I'll try just taking 2x or 3x as often (e.g. every few hours instead of one in AM and one in PM) ...


----------



## poetgirl

Hello RRL Tribe~I'm not pregnant but I have a ques re: RRL. I've tried 8 cycles TTC. During the past month, I've been drinking quite a bit of a blend of fertility tea to balance hormones and tone reproductive system--rrl, peppermint, oatstraw i believe. This past cycle I had some sensation in uterus which I mistook for implantation and then read on a different thread that drinking RRL while trying to conceive is a bad idea, could cause uterine contractions that could interfere with implantation. I've stopped drinking the tea, but I'm wondering about this now. Does anyone know about RRL and TTC? Thanks.
_____________________________________________
Jennifer 33 TTC#1 since 1/07


----------



## kristielyn

Hi everyone:

I keep reading about the possibility of miscarriage and consuming RRLT, especially in the first trimester. Anyone heard of this too? Any truth to it? Maybe these woman are overdoing it instead of just doing 1 a day which many of the women here are doing???

Kristie 
Pregnant with #2, due April 1/08


----------



## Goddess_heather

I am 29 weeks and starting the tea. I am on the mother to be tee from yogi til my bulk order comes in. I am doing rrl and alfalfa and nettle and lemon balm. Hope it helps I am a baby for pain...


----------



## Grace24

Me too Heather, I'm placing all my faith in this tea!







:


----------



## GiantGi

I never used to be a tea drinker until the RRL. I miss my thrice daily cups and would love to enjoy a cup of something or other again.


----------



## Inspired007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristielyn* 
Hi everyone:

I keep reading about the possibility of miscarriage and consuming RRLT, especially in the first trimester. Anyone heard of this too? Any truth to it? Maybe these woman are overdoing it instead of just doing 1 a day which many of the women here are doing???

Kristie 
Pregnant with #2, due April 1/08

Based on what I've read in articles online, the tea only tones the uterus. So, if a miscarriage is inevitable in your body, then the tea will only help your uterus perform the task at hand. Meaning, that it doesn't cause miscarriage but will help your body expel the baby if one should occur. There are LOTS of stories in this thread where women drank it from day 1 with no problems. The problem is that the tea isn't heavily researched in controlled studies so there isn't a lot of data to support or refute the safety of it in any trimester.


----------



## steelymaam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MabMama* 
Not sure if I should ask this here or not. But anyways, I had my baby almost two weeks ago. I drank the RRL tea for the majority of the pregancy. I really enjoyed the tea. I liked the taste and the ritual. I read that you shouldnt continue the RRL while nursing b/c it can affect your supply. I have now started drinking TM Organic Mothers Milk. I really cannot stand the taste of it.

Any other teas anyone would recommend that I could try? I never used to be a tea drinker until the RRL. I miss my thrice daily cups and would love to enjoy a cup of something or other again.

In Susun Weed's book, she says, "Simple teas or infusions of nourishing herbs such as comfrey, RRL, nettles, alfalfa, or red clover encourage a plentiful supply of breast milk and a relaxed, healthy mother. These mineral rich nourishing herbs also protect you from mineral loss during the stress of nursing and infant care."

I'm sticking with Susun! Totally addicted to my tea....


----------



## luv

I am not sure where to buy RRL in my area. Until I find a local source can I make the tea from the leaves of the raspberry bush in my back yard? I know in the year that we've lived here no pesticides or fertilizers have been used on it. How would I go about making the tea? Would the leaves need to be dried first or can I take them strait from the bush and boil/strain them?

tks
-luv


----------



## Mere

I thought I'd post about my RRL tea experience! I had my baby in June, and it was the EASIEST, most textbook perfect birth ever. My other two births were also wonderful, but I had verrrrry long pushing stages (3+ hours). This babe just popped right out in 4 pushes. I couldn't believe it. Now maybe it was just that way for other reasons, but the only thing I did differently this time around was to drink lots of RRL tea. I bought a 5 lb. bag of the stuff from Mountain Rose Herbs and had probably 2-4 glasses of iced RRL tea a day throughout most of my pregnancy.

Once again, who knows if the RRL tea was the reason everything went so perfectly and smoothly, but if I were to have another pregnancy (which I'm not!) I would definitely drink lots of RRL tea again, that's for sure!


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MabMama* 
I read that you shouldnt continue the RRL while nursing b/c it can affect your supply.

Sheila Humphrey, in _The Nursing Mother's Herbal_, says:

Quote:

[Rapsberry leaf] is believed to lower milk supply with long-term use in the postpartum, even though it seems to increase supply when used short-term (less than a week).
The book would be a great resource for you if you are looking for a different herbal tea. It is approved for LLL libraries so your local group may have a copy.


----------



## tyisrrs

My midwife advised me to drink RRL tea alone or with a combo of other herbs, and she hooked me up with $10 bags of RRL and nettles. I make my tea according to her instruction sheet, which said to use between 3-4 tablespoons of leaves per quart of just boiled water, steeped for a long period of time (instructions advised 6-8 hours, but I steep overnight). I make my tea in a 2 quart pitcher and fill it with 5 heaping tablespoons of RRL and 2 1/2 tablespoons of nettles. I also add in about 6 tablespoons of honey because I like sweet tea. I strain it in the morning and keep it in the fridge.

I am at 16 weeks and am drinking about 3 cups of tea per day (instructions read to drink 3-4 cups a day). I plan to keep this up until I deliver, and after reading this whole thread (yep, the whole thing, and it took me three days) I am super psyched to have a very efficient labor.

I subcribed too, this is such a great thread.

A few quick questions for the know-it-alls (meant in the nicest way







): My tea says it was made in May 2006, and when my midwife gave it to me, it was just off a shelf, not out of a freezer. Is my tea still good, when does it expire, should I keep it in the freezer instead of on the shelf?


----------



## hubris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv* 
I am not sure where to buy RRL in my area. Until I find a local source can I make the tea from the leaves of the raspberry bush in my back yard?

You can absolutely use fresh leaves! In fact, I would think fresh leaves would be the most nutritious. I'm not sure what the amounts would be if you steeped it fresh, though, and couldn't find it on google. Maybe somebody here knows.

For buying them...I've seen RRL tea in many mainstream grocery stores here, available in a package with about 30 teabags. For looseleaf tea, an organic market, if you have one, is a better bet. At my organic market I can also find other dried herbs to add to the tea, like oatstraw, nettles, alfalfa, peppermint, rosehips, etc. I actually buy the RRL and first three ingredients I just listed in a pre-mixed tea, in bulk, from www.blessedherbs.com. I buy peppermint and rosehips from the organic market and add them in whatever proportions strike my fancy at the time.


----------



## luv

Well I've found a "woman's balance" tea locally that has RRL as the first listed ingredient (of about a dozen ingredients). I've also found an extract of "young growths of raspberry cane" (direct translation from French) Does the "cane" have the same properties as the leaf?

The directions for the extract are 5-15 drops per kilo in a little water each day. The ingredients are:

French: Alcool*, Eau, Glycerine vegetale, Junes pousses de Framoiser* *issus de l'agriculture biologique

Direct English Trans: Alcohol *, Water, vegitable Glycerine, young growths of raspberry* * resulting from biological agriculture

Does this sound right? Or is the "cane" not have the same properties?


----------



## Lady Lilya

"raspberry cane" might be the same thing as "raspberry plant".

Raspberry is from the family of "cane fruits", so saying raspberry cane to me is the same thing as saying "apple tree" instead of "apple plant." Just more specific.

I don't know if they view it the same way, but this seems like a real possibility to me.

It is hard to say from that description if the young shoots are new stem growth or new leaf growth. Maybe buy a little and take a look if it looks leafy or stemy?


----------



## Teenytoona

This is an exciting thread! I'm 12w 2d and just ordered some (from the one in Ohio, only an hour and a half away from here!)! I'm very excited to try it! I should see it in the mail this week.

I will probably be brewing it using a tea ball, one cup at a time, but would like to try brewing a pitcher now and then (and at delivery time, make the heavier brew). Problem is, I had been using a french press to brew my loose leaf teas, but, I've had 2 glass ones and they are both got smashed to bits.







What kind of pots do you all use, recommend,or LOVE for tea brewing? I'm in the market for something less breakable.


----------



## Banana731

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poetgirl* 
Hello RRL Tribe~I'm not pregnant but I have a ques re: RRL. I've tried 8 cycles TTC. During the past month, I've been drinking quite a bit of a blend of fertility tea to balance hormones and tone reproductive system--rrl, peppermint, oatstraw i believe. This past cycle I had some sensation in uterus which I mistook for implantation and then read on a different thread that drinking RRL while trying to conceive is a bad idea, could cause uterine contractions that could interfere with implantation. I've stopped drinking the tea, but I'm wondering about this now. Does anyone know about RRL and TTC? Thanks.
_____________________________________________
Jennifer 33 TTC#1 since 1/07

Susan Weed(a PP mentioned her really sweet book) actually recommends RRL for both men and women TTC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MabMama* 
Not sure if I should ask this here or not. But anyways, I had my baby almost two weeks ago. I drank the RRL tea for the majority of the pregancy. I really enjoyed the tea. I liked the taste and the ritual. I read that you shouldnt continue the RRL while nursing b/c it can affect your supply. I have now started drinking TM Organic Mothers Milk. I really cannot stand the taste of it.

Any other teas anyone would recommend that I could try? I never used to be a tea drinker until the RRL. I miss my thrice daily cups and would love to enjoy a cup of something or other again.

Nettles, Fenugreek, both increase milk supply. RRL's astringent properties can decrease milk supply in some mamas(according to Weed, again.) I think think they are both tasty too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
This is an exciting thread! I'm 12w 2d and just ordered some (from the one in Ohio, only an hour and a half away from here!)! I'm very excited to try it! I should see it in the mail this week.

I will probably be brewing it using a tea ball, one cup at a time, but would like to try brewing a pitcher now and then (and at delivery time, make the heavier brew). Problem is, I had been using a french press to brew my loose leaf teas, but, I've had 2 glass ones and they are both got smashed to bits.







What kind of pots do you all use, recommend,or LOVE for tea brewing? I'm in the market for something less breakable.

I made mine in a similar way at first brewed for 30min and I loved it, but then I found out that you are supposed to brew it much longer(like 4 hrs) to get all the nutrients out of it. So now I make a quart of it in a mason jar everyday or every other day. I don't like it as much brewed longer, but I figure I'm going for good labor, not good tea drinking!


----------



## ttcintexas

I've been glancing through this thread every now and then. I am 28 weeks pregnant with #2. I have been drinking RRL from Traditional Medicinals for most of my pregnancy. I am thinking I should order the leaves and start steeping longer (been steeping 30 min to 1 hour). I have looked at Mountain Rose Herbs and Red Moon Herbs based on posts here. MRH has 1 lb for 7.75 and RMH has 1 lb for 20.00. Both say organic. Anyone know a good reason to buy the more expensive one? Is it that much better for some reason?

Thanks.


----------



## tyisrrs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ttcintexas* 
I have looked at Mountain Rose Herbs and Red Moon Herbs based on posts here. MRH has 1 lb for 7.75 and RMH has 1 lb for 20.00. Both say organic. Anyone know a good reason to buy the more expensive one? Is it that much better for some reason?
Thanks.

I have the Mountain Rose Herbs and all who tried MRH on this thread (read 'em all!) agreed it is better quality then some more expensive herbs.


----------



## ollineeba

Could one of you tell me a good place to order the tea bags from online? I haven't been able to get to the health food store.. thanks








I checked a few of the sites mentioned here and I only see them in bulk- I think the tea bags would probably be easiest since I'll be on the go a lot this fall.


----------



## ttcintexas

Thanks, Tyisrrs. I'll orders some soon.


----------



## luv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
"raspberry cane" might be the same thing as "raspberry plant".

Raspberry is from the family of "cane fruits", so saying raspberry cane to me is the same thing as saying "apple tree" instead of "apple plant." Just more specific.

I don't know if they view it the same way, but this seems like a real possibility to me.

It is hard to say from that description if the young shoots are new stem growth or new leaf growth. Maybe buy a little and take a look if it looks leafy or stemy?

It's an extract, a liquid. I guess there's no real way to tell







I think I'll stick with the one tea I found for now since I cant ID this extract. The tea I'm sure has RRL but I'm afraid that being one of many ingred. the concentration will be lower than desired









-luv


----------



## Inspired007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2babybeans* 
Could one of you tell me a good place to order the tea bags from online? I haven't been able to get to the health food store.. thanks








I checked a few of the sites mentioned here and I only see them in bulk- I think the tea bags would probably be easiest since I'll be on the go a lot this fall.

from reading this thread, it looks like bulkherbstore.com is the cheapest for bulk herbs.


----------



## umami_mommy

if you go here:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ad.php?t=59295

you will see that ordering RMH through here benefits MDC.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2babybeans* 
Could one of you tell me a good place to order the tea bags from online? I haven't been able to get to the health food store.. thanks








I checked a few of the sites mentioned here and I only see them in bulk- I think the tea bags would probably be easiest since I'll be on the go a lot this fall.


i love vitacost.com i just got an order from them on monday.

http://www.vitacost.com/Alvita-Caffe...-Rasberry-Leaf

i use alvita when i can't use loose. i get the nettle and RRL and mix them together.


----------



## Maeve

I order my herbs from http://www.wildroots.com
They ship quickly, their shipping is very fair, and they have really great prices on both organic and non-organic, as well as all sorts of all stuff.


----------



## nolonger

I made it past the first trimester! Time to start steeping the tea longer.


----------



## J-Max

Do any of your kids like the RRL? I make mine brewed strong (usually over night) and with no sweetener. It is RRL, nettles, and rose hips (ran out of alfalfa). My youngest (2)has started drinking my tea and LOVES it, I now have to make her her own cup or I don't get much


----------



## hubris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessmcg* 
Do any of your kids like the RRL? I make mine brewed strong (usually over night) and with no sweetener. It is RRL, nettles, and rose hips (ran out of alfalfa). My youngest (2)has started drinking my tea and LOVES it, I now have to make her her own cup or I don't get much









My 4 y/o often joins me for a cup of cold tea. I brew a gallon at a time, sweeten it with a little bit of honey when I strain it, and keep it in the fridge.


----------



## ttcintexas

My 2.5 yr old DD likes both RRL and Pregnancy Tea from Traditional Medicinals, but I haven't been brewing it that strong. We'll see if she likes it now that I'm starting to steep longer.


----------



## Pilgrim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inspired007* 
from reading this thread, it looks like bulkherbstore.com is the cheapest for bulk herbs.

For anyone who may be interested, it appears that this store is owned/run by the Pearl family, who advocate abusive child-rearing techniques.

Oh goodness, I just read through the *entire* thread and realized this is my first post! Well, I'm at 18 weeks, and will start w/ 1 cup per day. I hope that this will reduce my uterine pains, which I get whenever I stand up or walk for a long time. I'll report back in a while once I see what happens.


----------



## Teenytoona

My shipment finally arrived the other day, and yesterday and today I've been drinking it. I'm drinking roughly the teaspoon and cup (modified a little bit) mentioned in the first post.

I really like this stuff! It's a nice substitute for the flavor of oolong or some green teas. Yum! So, is it okay to drink more than a cup at a time? Because I could see me drinking more, if the feeling hits me. (I'm 12w4d if that matters).


----------



## Inspired007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pilgrim* 
For anyone who may be interested, it appears that this store is owned/run by the Pearl family, who advocate abusive child-rearing techniques.

Oh goodness, I just read through the *entire* thread and realized this is my first post! Well, I'm at 18 weeks, and will start w/ 1 cup per day. I hope that this will reduce my uterine pains, which I get whenever I stand up or walk for a long time. I'll report back in a while once I see what happens.

Oh my! How did you find this out?


----------



## Pilgrim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inspired007* 
Oh my! How did you find this out?

It is mentioned earlier in this huge thread, and when I saw it posted again as a place to buy herbs, I clicked over there to check it out. They have an "articles" section, and I randomly picked one. It was written by Debbi Pearl.

Earlier in this thread, someone had mentioned that they actually had parenting articles on the herb website, but I didn't see any there. But the fact that the herbal article was written by Debbi Pearl is proof enough for me not to support that website.

Now, if you've never heard of the Pearl's, you are blessed! But you can google and find out lots of stuff on them. They wrote that awful book To Train Up A Child. They advocate lots of spanking.







:


----------



## klg47

Was there ever a summary made of the results of the experiment mentioned in the 1st post of this thread? I'm intrigued by the idea of the strong RRL tea during labor.


----------



## sagira

I drank at least one cup raspberry leaf tea daily from week 28 on. My labor was a lot shorter than my first, nine hours vs. 17 hours. My contractions were strong and efficient. I started getting contractions at 11:30 PM that were not going away. They were very manageable and I thought they were easy to handle (my first was back labor). When I got to the birth center at 4:45 AM they checked me and I was already 6 cm. dilated.

At 6:30 AM my contractions started getting really strong and intense, every two minutes. I was in transition and at 8:33 AM my daughter was born








BTW, this was four days ago









I think the whole labor was faster, especially active labor, because I took the red raspberry leaf tea. That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## GiantGi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klg47* 
Was there ever a summary made of the results of the experiment mentioned in the 1st post of this thread? I'm intrigued by the idea of the strong RRL tea during labor.

I drank RRL from about 20 weeks. I drank bulk and pre-bagged from Traditional Medicinals. Compared to my other two labors, I believe the RRL had a huge impact. I was induced and it was a slow start but once ctx started it was fast.

The first two days were Cervidil without much dilation. The third day, I went in again, for Pitocin. When I checked in @ 11AM I was 3CM and 50%. Pitocin was started around noon. The OB checked again @ 2:30 and I was 4CM and 50%. I actually drank a large mug of tea at this point. The ctx picked up and my baby was born @ 4pm after two pushes. I went from 4CM/50% to delivery in an hour and a half.

The PP bleeding has been minimal. There have been afterpains but they are subsiding.

This labor was quite the difference from my other two. I labored for two days with my first with 2 hours of pushing and vacuum extraction. I would recommend the tea to anyone!

I didnt make the strong infusion b/c I was in the hospital but I did have a large mug with 4 tea bags in it. Hubby and I both believe that this helped push me over the edge b/c as soon as I was half way through it the ctx really started to do their thing.


----------



## ollineeba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
i love vitacost.com i just got an order from them on monday.

http://www.vitacost.com/Alvita-Caffe...-Rasberry-Leaf

i use alvita when i can't use loose. i get the nettle and RRL and mix them together.

Thanks!!


----------



## Grace24

Sagira congratulations! And







to your new baby! Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## tammyswanson

Thought I'd post my birth story, had my baby on July 24th. First baby too!

Just for more info, I wasn't a 'religious' tea drinker, in fact I had skipped it 2 days before the birth. I hadn't even gone through a half pound bag during the whole pregnancy. I wonder if I had taken it more if the birth would have been faster?

Next time (if there is one) I'd also do something about the labor pains! Had a real fast home birth UC, in the bath tub.

RRL really WORKS!!







Baby was in the normal position as well, not breech, fyi.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=723557


----------



## Inspired007

Congratulation to Sagira and Tammy!!! Hopefully your RRLT experience will spread to all of us still waiting!


----------



## agmommy

I'm in! I'm 22 wks along after 1 fantastic birth (my son's now 4) and 1 miscarriage at 15 wks and have been drinking Traditional Medicinals Pregnancy tea for a few weeks now, which I love. I don't love the TM RRL tea nearly as much, but I'm going to order some bulk and see if that's better. I love this thread. I've read it all! Took a long time, but was so worth it. I copied and pasted lots of ideas so am hoping that I'll find one that I love.


----------



## Inspired007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agmommy* 
I'm in! I'm 22 wks along after 1 fantastic birth (my son's now 4) and 1 miscarriage at 15 wks and have been drinking Traditional Medicinals Pregnancy tea for a few weeks now, which I love. I don't love the TM RRL tea nearly as much, but I'm going to order some bulk and see if that's better. I love this thread. I've read it all! Took a long time, but was so worth it. I copied and pasted lots of ideas so am hoping that I'll find one that I love.

Yeah, the pregnancy tea is way better than the RRL tea. I don't like the bitter taste of it so I add tons of sugar. My Dh won't even drink it b/c he thinks its too sweet.


----------



## Teenytoona

Does the RRL tea give anyone heartburn? I have only noticed a little heartburn for a few hours after I've drunk it, when I don't drink it, no heartburn. Wierd







:


----------



## Rikki Jean

Hi everyone. I've been kind-of-sort-of lurking here for some time, but I need to jump right in now with a question!









At 23 weeks pg, I've finally got myself drinking RRLT. Really, I was just waiting for my huge bag of it to come from Frontier.







Anyway, I made a bunch of it last night, so I can just keep it in the fridge to drink as iced tea, since it's waaaay too hot here for me to be sipping hot tea, and I'm really more inclined to drink something cold anyway. I drank my first cup of it last night. _Is it supposed to taste like almost nothing?_ I don't think that I used too much water, and I steeped it well over ten minutes (as directed by my mw; the package only said five minutes).

For the record, I did drink the tea (the TM bags) off and on during my second pg, but I was anything but religious about it (and I can't remember what it tasted like two years ago). I probably didn't even finish the box.







: Nevertheless, I did have a five and half hour labor (first full term delivery)...


----------



## mimiharshe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
Does the RRL tea give anyone heartburn? I have only noticed a little heartburn for a few hours after I've drunk it, when I don't drink it, no heartburn. Wierd







:

It actually helps me w/the heartburn I've been getting lately. Hmmm...


----------



## DeChRi

I'm subscribing! Got my stuff today and made a mix of 4 parts RRL, 2 parts nettle, 1 part oat straw, 1 part alfalfa and 1 part peppermint. It is steeping right now so we shall see what it tastes like tomorrow!

I'm 26 weeks and have only done the random RRL tea bag here and there thus far.

Great thread.


----------



## hubris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
Does the RRL tea give anyone heartburn? I have only noticed a little heartburn for a few hours after I've drunk it, when I don't drink it, no heartburn. Wierd







:

Does your blend have any mint in it? Peppermint can make heartburn worse because it relaxes the esophageal sphincter.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rikki Jean* 
_Is it supposed to taste like almost nothing?_

I find straight RRL tea to be a little bland. Adding other herbs can give it more zing - that's why I add peppermint and rosehips to mine. That said, see above note about peppermint and heartburn.


----------



## Maeve

Spearmint is another good one to add for a bit of flavor and I have noiced any problems with heartburn.


----------



## DeChRi

I am starting my last trimester and am drinking 3 cups a day. I am wondering....is that 3 x 8oz? I feel like I am chronically brewing and steeping!







:


----------



## tyisrrs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo* 
I am starting my last trimester and am drinking 3 cups a day. I am wondering....is that 3 x 8oz? I feel like I am chronically brewing and steeping!







:

Yes. Have you considered brewing a big batch and using it for ice tea since it's so warm outside anyway? You could even still brew a big batch, keep it in the fridge and heat it up stove top (or microwave, depending on how you feel about them) if you prefer it hot.


----------



## umami_mommy

i made a 1 quart pot in the AM and then poured it into a thermal carafe to keep it hot through the day. as long as you pour boiling water into the carafe and let it sit for 5 minutes and pour the hot tea in there, it will stay hot for the whole day.


----------



## klg47

I've been brewing enough for 3 days at a time, and my midwife said that was OK.


----------



## hubris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo* 
I feel like I am chronically brewing and steeping!







:

I brew 2 quarts at a time, which I then dilute to 1 gallon (per my MW's instructions). 1 gallon gives me enough for 4 glasses a day for 4 days. I sweeten it when I make up the batch and keep it in the fridge. If I want some hot, I can heat it up, but usually I prefer it cold, especially with the 104 degree heat like we're having today!!

One alternative could be to brew a concentrated mixture and then dilute it with either hot or cold water when you want a glass. That would take up less space in the fridge, too.


----------



## DeChRi

Thanks guys. Who knew tea was so much work.









So for one quart I should be able to get roughly 2 days worth of tea.







:


----------



## klg47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubris* 
I then dilute to 1 gallon (per my MW's instructions)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubris* 
One alternative could be to brew a concentrated mixture and then dilute it with either hot or cold water when you want a glass.

Do you know the reasoning for diluting it? I would think that your body wouldn't really care if you drink strong tea followed by a glass of plain water versus drinking a diluted tea. I'm more likely to finish my tea if it's strong and I can just get it done with. Also, online sources vary widely on how much herb you are supposed to use per cup of water. I've seen anywhere from 1 teaspoon to three for your typical-strength RRL tea.


----------



## tresleo

Just wanted to update...

I drank rrl tea every day (most days) through out my entire pregnancy. During the third trimester, I started drinking at least 3 cups a day.

My labor was just about 3 hours long, but it didn't get to the point that I KNEW I was in labor until 20 minutes before the baby was born. Contractions were never what I would call painful.

I don't know if it was the tea or not, but then again, my son's birth was very similar in time length and how the contractions felt - and I drank rrl tea almost as religously.









Oh, I also continued to drink it postpartum and my bleeding was GONE by two weeks. THAT was cool!


----------



## Rikki Jean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubris* 
I find straight RRL tea to be a little bland. Adding other herbs can give it more zing - that's why I add peppermint and rosehips to mine. That said, see above note about peppermint and heartburn.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve* 
Spearmint is another good one to add for a bit of flavor and I have noiced any problems with heartburn.

Thanks for the tips. Strangely enough, the blandness doesn't really bother me, and I am a strong flavor kind of gal, so that's really weird. I think I'll consider spicing it up a little bit!









Really, I was mostly concerned that I wasn't getting a concentrated enough amount, so I'm glad to know that the bland flavor is normal!


----------



## hubris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klg47* 
Do you know the reasoning for diluting it? I would think that your body wouldn't really care if you drink strong tea followed by a glass of plain water versus drinking a diluted tea. I'm more likely to finish my tea if it's strong and I can just get it done with. Also, online sources vary widely on how much herb you are supposed to use per cup of water. I've seen anywhere from 1 teaspoon to three for your typical-strength RRL tea.

I'm making a really strong concentrate with a large amount of leaves that I soak overnight (MW recommended a minimum of 4 hours - from hot water to stone cold). When I dilute it, the resulting tea is still strong, and I'm drinking a quart a day. I *could* drink it stronger if I wanted and drink less of it, but I like the way it tastes at my concentration and diluting it allows me to heat a little of the dilution water with some honey (easier than dissolving cold honey in cold water) while I'm adding water to the concentrate.

The advised quantities vary, but one thing I liked about my MW's rationale was that it's like getting 4 servings of leafy greens a day. Can't hurt, huh?

It's not really a big deal - I heat the water one evening, add leaves to the hot water, set it on the back of the stove (turned off) and go to bed. Next morning, strain, add honey water, and top off to fill my gallon jug. Done for four days. The strength is perfect for my taste and I typically have a glass with breakfast or lunch and one with dinner and also take about 2 cups in a travel mug while I'm out and about with the kids. Works for me.


----------



## Rikki Jean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubris* 
I'm making a really strong concentrate with a large amount of leaves that I soak overnight (MW recommended a minimum of 4 hours - from hot water to stone cold). When I dilute it, the resulting tea is still strong, and I'm drinking a quart a day. I *could* drink it stronger if I wanted and drink less of it, but I like the way it tastes at my concentration and diluting it allows me to heat a little of the dilution water with some honey (easier than dissolving cold honey in cold water) while I'm adding water to the concentrate.

The advised quantities vary, but one thing I liked about my MW's rationale was that it's like getting 4 servings of leafy greens a day. Can't hurt, huh?

It's not really a big deal - I heat the water one evening, add leaves to the hot water, set it on the back of the stove (turned off) and go to bed. Next morning, strain, add honey water, and top off to fill my gallon jug. Done for four days. The strength is perfect for my taste and I typically have a glass with breakfast or lunch and one with dinner and also take about 2 cups in a travel mug while I'm out and about with the kids. Works for me.










I might try this approach, considering mw told me that I could drink as much as I wanted to. What are your measurments on the water and tea leaves?


----------



## DeChRi

Is there a reason to drink the tea hot or can I ice it with the same benefit?


----------



## jazzybaby9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo* 
Is there a reason to drink the tea hot or can I ice it with the same benefit?


I drink mine iced...and it works just as well!


----------



## erika412

Is it ok to drink more than 3 cups a day?


----------



## hubris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rikki Jean* 
I might try this approach, considering mw told me that I could drink as much as I wanted to. What are your measurments on the water and tea leaves?

I use the pregnancy tea blend from www.blessedherbs.com. What I do:

1. Bring 2 quarts of water to a boil, remove from heat.
2. Add 1 heaping cup of the pregnancy tea blend to the water.
3. Add 1/8 to 1/4 cup each of dried peppermint and rosehips (depends on what I want, flavor-wise).
4. Let it sit overnight (4 hours min) to really steep out all the nutrients into the water.
5. Strain the mixture into a gallon jug - I usually pass it back and forth between two pots through a seive several times, then switch to an even finer seive for the last straining into the jug.
6. Dilute to 1 gallon. (During this step I mix a little honey/water in a pot and heat until the honey is dissolved and add to the jug.)

Blessedherbs.com doesn't give their exact proportions, but my MW recommends it and she also recommends this blend:
4 parts RRL
4 parts nettles
2 parts alfalfa
4 parts oat straw

My brain is too hormone-addled at present to calculate out how much dried RRL that comes to per 8 oz glass of tea.


----------



## Adasmommy

I'm really intrigued by this idea, but still couldn't bring myself to read all the pages of this thread!

Can someone tell me if raspberry leaf is the same as red raspberry leaf? I found it in the bulk section of my health food store, but didn't see any with a specific color attached.







:

A raspberry's a raspberry, right? What do you think?


----------



## ASusan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adasmommy* 
I'm really intrigued by this idea, but still couldn't bring myself to read all the pages of this thread!

Can someone tell me if raspberry leaf is the same as red raspberry leaf? I found it in the bulk section of my health food store, but didn't see any with a specific color attached.







:

A raspberry's a raspberry, right? What do you think?

Yes, they're the same. Just be sure it is LEAF, and you're not just drinking raspberry flavored tea. That's NOT what you want.


----------



## Hazelnut

OK I'm lazy and I just get the individually bagged, organic yogi rrl tea.







(I get it for a little less through a co-op). Anyone know how much to have of that in the last trimester? 3 cups/tea bags too?

I've been drinking 2-3 daily cups of the pregnancy tea by TM, but recently began the RRL more regularly too. I can't have too much of it with just a few weeks left, right?

I only drink it iced too, after a long brew time.


----------



## sunshine's mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubris* 
I brew 2 quarts at a time, which I then dilute to 1 gallon (per my MW's instructions). 1 gallon gives me enough for 4 glasses a day for 4 days. I sweeten it when I make up the batch and keep it in the fridge. If I want some hot, I can heat it up, but usually I prefer it cold, especially with the 104 degree heat like we're having today!!

One alternative could be to brew a concentrated mixture and then dilute it with either hot or cold water when you want a glass. That would take up less space in the fridge, too.

I know this is prolly an easy ans but my brain has turned to mush in this midwest heat this week.....

I have been drinking RL but would like to brew it so I can ice a whole bunch of it at once.

I am not using loose tea but bagged already.....

How many bags should I use to get the 2qts most are brewing and then "watering" down to a gallon????

Oh, hate having mush brain!!!!

Thanks.


----------



## Calm

I also have a question... here in Oz, RRL comes as a pill now aswell as a tea. I have the tea but my morning sickness is so bad I can't seem to deal with it and am seriously contemplating the tablet form. Any opinions?

PS, I haven't read the whole thread, and I probably won't, it's just too long for me at the mo so I apologise if this q has already been answered.


----------



## meli-mello

I'm new to this thread too - and new to pregnancy, being pregnant with my first and due in the spring. I have tried reading bits and pieces but 47 pages is a lot!








My question is that I read somewhere that you should start with RRL tea during your 2nd trimester - but does it hurt to start it as soon as you find out you are pregnant? Like most women, the thought of having an easier delivery is VERY appealing!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chalynm* 
I don't know if there's any documented connection between rrl and bleeding. In all the reading I've done, the places that recommend restricting its use to a particular trimester never say why. But a couple of other mamas in this group have reported bleeding when using it early on, so maybe there is a connection. My m/w said too much in the 1st tri can cause uterine stilumation, so if there's a correlation, maybe the stimulation causes the bleeding? Who knows? I'm just sort of guessing here. Don't know if that helps at all...

Could it be the people who experience bleeding are drinking a stronger infusion of tea?


----------



## Banana731

i think pill form would be fine, other moms on this thread have done it that way when unable to drink the tea, but it can help with m/s too, so you may want to give the tea a try.

i started RRL in the first trimester, but i only had a cup a day. i increased to 2 cups during the 2nd trimester. At the end of my 2nd I started drinking up to a quart a day. I drink a 1oz to a quart infusion that brews for 4hrs, with 2 parts RRL, 1 part nettle, 1 part alfalfa(I just started adding that in the 3rd trimester.)

On a side note...

For the moms who have been drinking RRL since the 1st trimester. Any moms who noticed that sort of uterine twingyness at first, do you remember when it disappeared? It did a long time ago for me, and I was just sort of wondering why. Do you think maybe it's because our uteruses are so toned we stopped feeling "the burn"?


----------



## thefreckledmama

Hello Ladies!

I'm wanting to begin drinking RRLT, and I'm looking at different places to get it, along with some other herbs and such. My aunt recommended a site that has RRL for $1.25/oz. I was just wondering if that was a good price, or if I could do better?


----------



## Maeve

You can do better.
Check this place out:
http://www.wildroots.com/advanced_se...11ebb0d0c30789

You can get it for a lot less, even organic. I buy from them and have always had great experiences.


----------



## Adasmommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ASusan* 
Yes, they're the same. Just be sure it is LEAF, and you're not just drinking raspberry flavored tea. That's NOT what you want.

Thanks! It's definitely leaf.

I'm glad someone else asked about drinking it in the first trimester because I couldn't read this thread either and I am glad to know that there may be an issue. I'll go easy!


----------



## Vaquitita

so now that I'm nearing my time (40 weeks tomorrow!), I'm wondering -at what point in labor do you drink the strong tea? the examples in the rrl story say the women drank it right before going into the hospital. so should you drink it when you move into more active labor vs. drinking it in early labor?


----------



## tammyswanson

When I was in (I'm guessing) 2nd stage of labor, nearing the third stage, DH was out of the house and didn't get back until then. I couldn't walk around much so I couldn't drink my RRL when I wanted it (during the first stage). When I tried drinking it, I threw it back up (during the 2nd stage). My labor was 7 1/2 hours total, from start to finish. Good luck!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vaquitita* 
so now that I'm nearing my time (40 weeks tomorrow!), I'm wondering -at what point in labor do you drink the strong tea? the examples in the rrl story say the women drank it right before going into the hospital. so should you drink it when you move into more active labor vs. drinking it in early labor?


----------



## mimiharshe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vaquitita* 
so now that I'm nearing my time (40 weeks tomorrow!), I'm wondering -at what point in labor do you drink the strong tea? the examples in the rrl story say the women drank it right before going into the hospital. so should you drink it when you move into more active labor vs. drinking it in early labor?

I think I just planned on drinking it in early labor to help out as things begin!


----------



## Vaquitita

OK, I'll think I'll try drinking it in early labor. Certainly would hate to throw it back up!

eta:
i think i'm in early labor so i made up a pint of the strong rrl infusion, nobody has mentioned how nasty it tastes! i wonder if it would be ok to add some honey?


----------



## Calm

BEST WISHES!! And I don't think honey changes it, so do what you have to do to get it down.


----------



## ChristyH

Subbing!

I will be a new user of RRL tea, this is my 4th pregnancy and my first time drinking the tea but I'm excited! I'm only 5 weeks now so I think I'll wait to start drinking it until at least 2nd tri and I know I'll step it up the closer to my due date. This thread has been a very informative read, thanks!


----------



## mimiharshe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vaquitita* 
OK, I'll think I'll try drinking it in early labor. Certainly would hate to throw it back up!

eta:
i think i'm in early labor so i made up a pint of the strong rrl infusion, nobody has mentioned how nasty it tastes! i wonder if it would be ok to add some honey?

It tastes nasty? Isn't it just a strong batch of RRL or am I missing something?

Awesome! Hope this is the real thing for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Calm

I personally think it tastes terrible as a tea so I can imagine it is atrocious as the strength you take during labor. I take herbals as tinctures, I avoid teas where possible because I can't stand tea. RRL is just one of those things I try to gag down.


----------



## mimiharshe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calm* 
I personally think it tastes terrible as a tea so I can imagine it is atrocious as the strength you take during labor. I take herbals as tinctures, I avoid teas where possible because I can't stand tea. RRL is just one of those things I try to gag down.

It's so interesting how everyone's tastes are different. I LOVE RRL w/o adding anything. Dh and the kids love it too. I make it and pour it over ice and yum!


----------



## Vaquitita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimiharshe* 
It tastes nasty? Isn't it just a strong batch of RRL or am I missing something?

I like the taste of RRL tea normally, it's just that the strong labor tea is SO strong. it's very very bitter. maybe i used too much RRL? i used a packed tight cupful.

i took the tea last night before going to bed, woke up at 3:30 with ctx which petered out at 6am. but have been having ctx all day which are slowly getting closer together, so i think real labor is coming tonight. i think i'll wait till i'm real sure that this is it before i drink the tea again.


----------



## Calm

Well, I'm so damned sick I'm going to go and try some of the tea to see if it helps. I can't keep anything down, I'm losing weight. I can't even keep water down, or my vitamins, which worries me. I'll let you know how it goes for my m/s.


----------



## Inspired007

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mimiharshe* 
It's so interesting how everyone's tastes are different. I LOVE RRL w/o adding anything. Dh and the kids love it too. I make it and pour it over ice and yum!









I don't like any tea without sweetener. My Dh loves it though. I add lots of sugar and drink it iced.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calm* 
Well, I'm so damned sick I'm going to go and try some of the tea to see if it helps. I can't keep anything down, I'm losing weight. I can't even keep water down, or my vitamins, which worries me. I'll let you know how it goes for my m/s.

I hope you feel better Calm.


----------



## Calm

Thanks, Inspired.









It didn't help, but I do think I have m/s quite severely so I don't think anything will help much. It's all like a tylenol for childbirth - just doesn't quite cut it, yk?


----------



## cdmommie

Unfortunatly I didn't know about the tea until my last month, but I started drinking it then. I also drank the concentrated tea prior to labor. I had to be induced, so I couldn't eat or drink after midnight the night before, so I drank ALOT at about 11:50pm. I have to say that I really do think it helped. They kept saying the baby is too big, she is not dropping, we may need to do a c/s. But then when it came time to push I did GREAT! She droped right befor I started pushing and I didn't have to push long! To give you an idea of how tight a sqeeze her big head made through my tiny hips, she had cuts and indentions on her poor head from my pelvic bones. The doctor and nurses said they were amazed at how well I was able to push and I have to think the tea may have had something to do with that.

I just got some capsules to for postpartem, but am wondering how much of a dose is safe while breastfeeding?


----------



## Calm

I did a specific piece of research on RRL recently on zinc and manganese. Turns out my hunch was correct - it is high in both of them. Zinc is known for shortening labor, strengthening connective tissue, preventing nipple cracks, bonding, avoiding PPD and preventing inconsolable crying in babies.

Toward the end of pregnancy, copper increases which pushes a huge amount of zinc into the placenta. We are the only mammals that do not eat our own placenta, so we miss out on all that zinc. Many laboring women are low in zinc and manganese and have long painful labors. Many are deficient after birth and both they and their babies are jittery and inconsolable.

Drinking RRL is a good way to increase those minerals.

Another way is to supplement them. Check your zinc levels with a liquid zinc test, about 10 bucks at a HFS. It will show you how on the bottle. If you are low, SUPPLEMENT like everything depends on it. Although, if you have been drinking RRL, you may be ok or only borderline, depending if you've ever been on the BC Pill.

A study was done on rats deficient in zinc and manganese. They didn't nest, they didn't nurse and many abandoned their babies. Researchers are wondering if there is a correlation between our low zinc statuses (directly related to the BCP increase) have affected our parenting, which is obviously quite reserved and non instinctive these days for many mothers.

A little food for thought. Well, zinc for thought.


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdmommie* 
I just got some capsules to for postpartem, but am wondering how much of a dose is safe while breastfeeding?

According to Sheila Humphrey in _The Nursing Mother's Herbal_, RRL appears to be a mild galactagogue w/short term (1 wk or less) uuse, but long term use decreases supply.


----------



## Maeve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calm* 
I did a specific piece of research on RRL recently on zinc and manganese. Turns out my hunch was correct - it is high in both of them. Zinc is known for shortening labor, strengthening connective tissue, preventing nipple cracks, bonding, avoiding PPD and preventing inconsolable crying in babies.

Toward the end of pregnancy, copper increases which pushes a huge amount of zinc into the placenta. We are the only mammals that do not eat our own placenta, so we miss out on all that zinc. Many laboring women are low in zinc and manganese and have long painful labors. Many are deficient after birth and both they and their babies are jittery and inconsolable.

Drinking RRL is a good way to increase those minerals.

Another way is to supplement them. Check your zinc levels with a liquid zinc test, about 10 bucks at a HFS. It will show you how on the bottle. If you are low, SUPPLEMENT like everything depends on it. Although, if you have been drinking RRL, you may be ok or only borderline, depending if you've ever been on the BC Pill.

A study was done on rats deficient in zinc and manganese. They didn't nest, they didn't nurse and many abandoned their babies. Researchers are wondering if there is a correlation between our low zinc statuses (directly related to the BCP increase) have affected our parenting, which is obviously quite reserved and non instinctive these days for many mothers.

A little food for thought. Well, zinc for thought.


Thank you for that. Very interesting.


----------



## riverundine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin* 
Could it be the people who experience bleeding are drinking a stronger infusion of tea?

i drank one cup of traditional medicinals rrl per day with my 1st and 2nd pregnancies, which both ended in m/c. not a strong infusion at all. also nearly impossible to know if they were at all related, but i avoided all herbs until 3rd trimester with 3rd pregnancy - then drank a red clover/ rrl/nettle/lemonbalm blend daily thereafter. i also made ice cubes of the tea and put it in my recharge throughout labor. yum. i'm thinking of trying rrl again soon, and trying the strong infusion at the onset of labor as well. i had a long labor with a lot of bleeding last time, so i'd like to do what i can to prevent that if possible. i personally like to do the moon infusion (bulk herbs in gallon glass jar steeped through the night under the moonlight to increase the cooling energy of the tea (which these herbs already have, but i need all the cooling i can get).


----------



## peace_momma

Hello all - I've enjoyed reading this thread! Quick question, I've only used bagged tea and have a bale of RRL tea coming from Compleat Mother. I have a little 2 cup pot with infuser, how much tea should I use? I have some time to get it right, I'm 9 wks pregnant and spotting so I'd like something to help this little one stick and stay healthy. thank you wise mommas!

katie







:







:
momma to Joel 7-5-02,







: Gabe 1-25-05, and







April 2008


----------



## homebirthmom

I'm so excited to find this thread!
I was advised by my good friend's mother to drink the RRL tea (she's had 12 babies, 8 at home!) so I definitely believe any advise she gives about pregnancy and birth! (I am currently 37 weeks, almost ready to have this baby  )

But, I hadn't heard any first hand info about it 'til now.

I'm off to make a cup right now!


----------



## erika412

The RRL tea worked for me!

I had my dd#3 on September 4th- her due date. I was drinking it daily (iced) from about 34 weeks on. I'm not sure if I made it the right way, but I have this ForLife 4 cup teapot with the infuser (here.)
I bought pregnancy tea from Blessed Herbs. I filled up the infuser loosely with the tea and then let it sit with a full pot of hot water- sometimes about 15 minutes, sometimes overnight. Then I'd strain it again into a glass pitcher that I kept in the fridge. I'd drink it over ice. I would try to finish the 4 cups daily but didn't always succeed.

My first birth resulted in a c/s after a 22 hour failed induction for PIH.
My second birth was a vbac but also stalled and took 15 hours with an epidural.

This birth was drug/epidural free. I woke up in labor at 5am, left for the hospital, and she was born at 9:42am. I did bring some to drink in the car on the way there, but I didn't do anything special. It was the pot that was sitting out overnight and I just filled up a travel cup. So it wasn't hot. And I couldn't drink too much of it because I didn't really want anything at the time.

When I got to the hospital I was already between 6 and 7 cm dilated. I had no epidural or IV drugs and she was not facing the right way so I had back labor. Painful, but the fact that I had progressed so much was really the mental boost I needed to continue.

I really believe it was the RRL that did it for me this time!


----------



## kittywitty

I am ordering some RRL, Nettles, Rose hips, and Oatstraw. Will alfalfa in the tea help with Vit. K, right?

There are a LOT of pages here. Does anyone have a simple recipe for this? Off to read more!


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero

I am planning to join the RRL tea tribe, as soon as I can keep something down. I don't think it would be as effective taken by IV.


----------



## CherryBomb

Hey mamas!









I buy commercial pregnancy tea that has RRL and other herbs. I can't afford to drink the 3 cups a day recommended (organic,16 bags is over$4!!). i'm thinking of just buying some RRL in bulk and doing it that way.

I like to add a little honey or raw natural sugar and some milk. mmmm!


----------



## Goddess3_2005

I'm joining. I have had 5 hospital births that lasted from about 30-46 hours each. So we'll see if this works. I'm drinking about 4 cups a day and I am 9 weeks along.


----------



## kittywitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chopstickgirl* 
i decided to make my own tea, much more economical! i bought in bulk-

RRL
alfafa
oat straw
rose hips
nettles

and made it up-today was my first day drinking it and i tried mixing it with cranberry juice in the AM but got heartburn, dang juice! so tonight i warmed it up with honey and it was more doable, even if i am a coffee person and NOT a tea person










I know this is old, but this is what I have. What proportions should I make for this? I have pint jars, and was going to drink it lukewarm/cold. How long should I steep?


----------



## huskermommy

Ahhh I miss this thread! I forget about it! I haven't drank tea since I ran out after my son was born.

I always say steep overnight.


----------



## Hazelnut

Me too. RRL tea is kinda sentimental for me now.


----------



## huskermommy

I know! It seems like such a big part of our lives and then BOOM no more tea!







Really it's good for us all the time and I'm thinking of ordering some.


----------



## bobandjess99

I searched and searched and for the life of could NOT get this thread to come up yesterday, LOL!


----------



## huskermommy

Well! You can thank dnw826 for the assistance!


----------



## kittywitty

I have a loving feeling for lost and dead threads.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hazelnut* 
Me too. RRL tea is kinda sentimental for me now.









To me, it just TASTES like pregnancy! I have a sixteen year age gap between the child in my belly and my youngest child outside it, so during the gap between them, I'd frequently brew up a cup of RRL just because it bought back such incredibly vivid memories.


----------



## Junegoddess

Oooh, I want in! I just finally drank my first cup of RRL tea yesterday (during this pregnancy, I mean). I love it. I only have tea bags at the moment... I need a bale. Does Compleat Mother still sell it? Or should I get it from somewhere else- Mountain Rose Herbs, maybe?
I hate the tea bag stuff... so stale.
I was never very consistent with drinking it before. I want to do better this time.


----------



## huskermommy

How exciting! I think I bought mine at the Bulk Herb Store???? Something like that... I've never bought from anywhere else so I don't know what supplier is better/worse. HTH!


----------



## ttcintexas

I like mine from Mountain Rose Herbs. Bought some Nettles too.


----------



## bobandjess99

So..I'm drinking it. Nasty crap. I'm using RRL, nettles, oatstraw, alfalfa and a pinch of earl grey so I don't throw it up. Gives me BH, noticable. I'm hoping it does it's stuff, lol.


----------



## huskermommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
So..I'm drinking it. Nasty crap. I'm using RRL, nettles, oatstraw, alfalfa and a pinch of earl grey so I don't throw it up. Gives me BH, noticable. I'm hoping it does it's stuff, lol.









Oh man, that's great! I had to chuckle! I remember that initial taste... Not my favorite FOR SURE! I used RRL, nettles (very little), alfalfa (little), and peppermint. The peppermint really helped me but I think that's one that you can't drink while nursing??? It's been a while! I need a refresher course!

ETA: What about adding some honey or cranberry juice? Or even another favorite juice? Just to take the "edge" off.


----------



## huskermommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dnw826* 
I know this is old, but this is what I have. What proportions should I make for this? I have pint jars, and was going to drink it lukewarm/cold. How long should I steep?

I'm sorry, didn't anyone answer? Hold on I'm going to dig my recipe out....

Alright i went thru my 3 junk drawers and I can't seem to find it. I know I have it somewhere but the kids aren't awake yet so I'm trying to be quiet. I will look more later. I had it down to a science!


----------



## linzogonzerelli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huskermommy* 
ETA: What about adding some honey or cranberry juice? Or even another favorite juice? Just to take the "edge" off.

I add our homemade apple cider to the mix, it makes it REALLY yummy!


----------



## huskermommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linzogonzerelli* 
I add our homemade apple cider to the mix, it makes it REALLY yummy!

That sounds super yummy!


----------



## ttcintexas

I only use RRL and Nettles, but based on info in this thread I use three large tablespoons of RRL and one of Nettles to a quart of water. I let it steep between four hours to overnight.

I'm wondering if anyone has handy the proportion and steeping time for the strong labor brew. Could be any day now here. Thanks.


----------



## ttcintexas

Oh, I think I found it. One ounce of RRL leaves to 1 pint of water. Steep for 30 minutes and drink hot. Is that what others have?


----------



## tyisrrs

My midwife gave pregnancy tea instructions that read something along the lines of, "Use 4-5 tablespoons of RRL to one quart of water, use 2-2.5 tablespoons of other herbs. Brew 4-6 hours or overnight." I use heaping tablespoons so who knows how much I really use, and I always steep for at least 8 - 10 hours. I also include nettles and oatstraw. Definately combine herbs if you can because you get so many nutrients from these herbs.


----------



## huskermommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ttcintexas* 
Oh, I think I found it. One ounce of RRL leaves to 1 pint of water. Steep for 30 minutes and drink hot. Is that what others have?

Yes, this is what I used.


----------



## Calm

With the steeping overnight, is this started cold or do you start it with boiling water and put it in the fridge or something?

I know with most Chinese herbal remedies you simmer on the stove for 30 mins to an hour, does anyone think this might be applicable for RL?


----------



## tyisrrs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calm* 
With the steeping overnight, is this started cold or do you start it with boiling water and put it in the fridge or something?

I know with most Chinese herbal remedies you simmer on the stove for 30 mins to an hour, does anyone think this might be applicable for RL?

I use just boiled water for overnight brewing. And you are right that most herbs have to be simmered for 20-30 min. I think it's called deconcocting, or something? Anyway, RRL does not require this method, nor is it required for nettles, but it is reccommended for oatstraw, I'm not sure about other herbs because I don't use any others. When I make my pregnancy tea I don't worry about simmering the oatstraw, I just throw it in and brew it regular. However, I also drink oatstraw tea seperately and will simmer it for 20 minutes before drinking.


----------



## kittywitty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huskermommy* 
I'm sorry, didn't anyone answer? Hold on I'm going to dig my recipe out....

Alright i went thru my 3 junk drawers and I can't seem to find it. I know I have it somewhere but the kids aren't awake yet so I'm trying to be quiet. I will look more later. I had it down to a science!


No, noone did.









I have been trying to figure this all out. I have a lb. of each herb and have been guesstimating. I have my Susun Weed book ordered, but it looks like by the time I get it, this babe will be out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ttcintexas* 
Oh, I think I found it. One ounce of RRL leaves to 1 pint of water. Steep for 30 minutes and drink hot. Is that what others have?

I thought that's what you do for when labor starts? That's pretty strong, right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tyisrrs* 
My midwife gave pregnancy tea instructions that read something along the lines of, "Use 4-5 tablespoons of RRL to one quart of water, use 2-2.5 tablespoons of other herbs. Brew 4-6 hours or overnight." I use heaping tablespoons so who knows how much I really use, and I always steep for at least 8 - 10 hours. I also include nettles and oatstraw. Definately combine herbs if you can because you get so many nutrients from these herbs.

I have two glass pint jars, so I can split my stuff between them for 2 seperate drinks. I have been brewing mine 2 hours, but overnight is ok? That would be sooo much easier! And is that 2-2.5 tbs of EACH other herb, or altogether? I have been putting about a tablespoon of each: alfalfa, rosehips, oatstraw in with about 2 tbs. of RRL into each pint container.

So should I then simmer the oatstraw 20 mins before adding the rest of the herbs? This is getting to be a huge amount of work!

And this stuff is fine warm, but cold it just is nasty. Can I reheat it when I drink it (on the stove)?


----------



## Junegoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dnw826* 

I have two glass pint jars, so I can split my stuff between them for 2 seperate drinks. I have been brewing mine 2 hours, but overnight is ok? That would be sooo much easier! And is that 2-2.5 tbs of EACH other herb, or altogether? I have been putting about a tablespoon of each: alfalfa, rosehips, oatstraw in with about 2 tbs. of RRL into each pint container.

So should I then simmer the oatstraw 20 mins before adding the rest of the herbs? This is getting to be a huge amount of work!

And this stuff is fine warm, but cold it just is nasty. Can I reheat it when I drink it (on the stove)?

I know I'm new to this thread and to this specific way of making RRL tea, but... from what I remember about my herb studies waaaay back 2 children ago... it's a ratio of total herb to total water. And it's always best to weigh the herbs. Buuuut, just guess if you can't weigh. So, 2-2.5 tbs of all herbish material. The oatstraw is an issue of how futzy you want to be. Yes, you'll get more goodie out of it by simmering. What are you wanting out of the oatstraw? Calcium and silica? Minerals DO take a while, so... you should probably simmer. I've seen plenty of herb books that just say to toss it in with other things for off-the-heat steeping, though. So, it's apparently not a big deal.

Oh, and while I know individual palates differ... I think it's the nettles that are making the tea taste terrible cold. RRL by itself is, in my opinion, very refreshing. Try it alone, if you haven't already. Then you can have even more work to do, simmering oatstraw, brewing nettles, and steeping RRL all by itself. LOL Yeah, reheating it gently on the stove is just fine.


----------



## ttcintexas

dnw826--Yes, I was talking about the labor brew. Does sound very strong. We'll see if I try it. Not sure what an ounce of tea leaves looks like (don't have a scale).


----------



## kittywitty

Thanks!


----------



## nugget's mommy

Whew, I finally got through all 50 pages at work, and most of my questions were answered, but I still couldn't find the answer to one silly little question I had. I am brand new to making loose leaf tea. I bought some organic dried leaves at a co-op, and they are, of course really airy and fluffy. So, I was just wondering, when you measure out a teaspoon, do you just measure it out, as is, or do you put the leaves in the teaspoon and pack/smush them down until they fill the teaspoon (to make 1 cup of finished tea)? I know many say it doesn't have to be exact, any many throw a handful in to make a big batch, but I want to start off slow since I have never done it before, so I want to do it per instructions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MovingMomma

It might be worth your while to weigh out an ounce, then see what volume that actually is with your leaves.


----------



## Inspired007

Hey guys!

I just wanted to chime back in this thread and encourage all of you with my success story.

I started drinking the RRL tea around 28 weeks or so. I bought the Altivia tea bags and the Traditional Medicine pregnancy tea bags. I made up big pots of sweet tea and drank it iced. I loved the tea sweetened so I ended up drinking roughly 3-4 cups a day! I didn't do the labor infusion and actually the day I went into labor I didn't drink any so I don't really place much stock in the labor infusion bit although it's possible had I done it that labor would have been even faster but there's no way of knowing.

My labor began Sat. morning, Oct. 6 at 1:30 am when my water broke. I had my first contraction at 2 am and completely bypassed early labor and was catapulted straight into active labor. My contractions were 4-5 minutes apart from the get-go and we headed to our birth center at around 4 am. I was declared to be 3 cms at around 4:45 am and got into the birthing tub. At around 6:30 am I was 7 cms and my daughter was born at 7:12 am. I am fully convinced that RRL tea is the reason for my fast labor. My midwife was completely astonished that it went so fast b/c according to statistics most first babies take much longer! I would recommend this tea to anyone wanting a fast and efficient labor. People have commented that next time I am going to have be careful not to deliver at home (like that would be bad!?)!

BTW, my lochia is pretty much non-existant now too. It's been roughly two weeks since my birth and I barely have any bleeding!


----------



## Junegoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nugget's mommy* 
I bought some organic dried leaves at a co-op, and they are, of course really airy and fluffy. So, I was just wondering, when you measure out a teaspoon, do you just measure it out, as is, or do you put the leaves in the teaspoon and pack/smush them down until they fill the teaspoon (to make 1 cup of finished tea)?

If you want to measure by size, instead of weight, you can crush the leaves up a bit. Crunch them by hand, or put in a ziploc and smash them up until they look like regular loose herb tea. (Which is bigger than regular tea, if you've never seen herb tea loose.)

That'll be close enough for sure. Real herbal nuts will say you HAVE to weigh. I say you only need to weigh scary herbs. LOL Tonic, nutritive herbs like RRL don't require that sort of precision.


----------



## tyisrrs

Thanks for sharing your story, Inspired007! I am 29 weeks and have been drinking my pregnancy tea (2-4 cups strong brew daily) since about 12 weeks and stories like yours keep me motivated to keep brewing and drinking. Your birth sounds wonderful!


----------



## Kontessa

Little over 2 weeks till due date and I am starting this. I wonder if it will do anything for my normal fast labors!


----------



## heatheraddley

Another RRL tea lover here!


----------



## mami2f3

My ob recommended specifically against the tea (which I had started) because I have had two miscarriages and one preterm labor. So now I'm not sure. Has anyone here used tea after having a preterm labor or miscarriages?


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~

I have always been an RRL tea drinker, despite having 2 miscarriages. RRL doesn't really bring on preterm labor, imo, it is one of those things that only 'works' when you are ripe and ready to go!
With my dd, I took RRL capsules (they were blended with marshmallow, blessed thistle, and nettle, i think) throughout the pregnancy. Felt 100% a lot of the time, was much stronger, and my mineral/vitamin levels - especially my iron - were excellent.


----------



## ttcintexas

I wanted to stop in and tell you about my experience with RRL and my DS's birth. I started drinking RRL pretty much from the beginning. 1st trimester I had a cup or two of Traditional Medicinals tea bag tea, not steeped very long. I increased a bit in the 2nd trimester and by the beginning of the 3rd (I think) I had ordered Mountain Rose Herbs loose tea--both RRL and Nettles. I drank 3 heaping teaspoons of RRL (fluffly like it came in the bag) and 1 of Nettles to 1 quart of boiling water. I steeped it for a few hours in the beginning and increased the time with the trimester. By the end I would steep at least 4 hours, usually 6 to 8 and sometimes overnight. At the very end I was trying to drink a little more than a quart. Oh, and in the beginning of the 3rd trimester I think I watered it down a bit.

Anyway, I had a few contractions and some bloody show/loss of mucus plugs in the days leading up to labor. Three days after my due date I had an OB appointment. She said I was 2.5 cm dilated and 75% effaced. She scheduled and appointment for the following Monday to do a stress test if needed. As soon as I left the appointment I started have consistent, minor contractions. Nothing that was tough to handle or very long. I went to lunch, did some other stuff and finally laid down to rest with DD. I causally timed them and they seemed to be under 5 minutes apart, but still short and manageable. This went on for 12 hours. When timed, they were usually 2 to 3 minutes a part and 35 to 45 seconds, but again not intense and no one would know I was having them if I didn't mention it. At 10:15pm (about 11 hours in to this), I called my doula who said she'd head my way since it would take an hour to get to my house. I laid down and about 45 minutes to an hour later I felt a big thud, went to the bathroom, had a bunch of blood, and then the intense contractions started. My doula arrive and I labored at home for about an hour and a half. The contractions were intense (on hands and feet, moaning) and close together. I threw up and was shaking on the toilet. We left for the hospital. The nurse checked me, after some difficulty reaching my cervix, and said I was 4 to 5 cm dilated and 75% effaced (remember I was 80% at the doctor in the morning). I couldn't believe I was only that far along, nor could my doula considering how my contractions had been. My doula (and I) still think the nurse must have been off. After pulling myself together after getting this news, I labored on the couch, in the bed, in the shower, and on the bed again. The nurse got her 2am and 3am monitoring strips of the baby and said she would call the on-call OB again at 4am. Shortly after the 3am strip I thought I should pee. As soon as I was on the toilet I felt like I had to poo. I immediately realized the baby was coming. The nurses were not in the room and the OB was not in the hospital. My doula said to sit there through another contraction. I immediately felt the ring of fire. I said I couldn't move to the bed and my doula told me that I must unless I wanted to have my baby on the toilet. As I hobbled to the bed, the nurse came in the room. I got on the bed, two other nurses appeared. I pushed maybe twice and his head came out. Pushed again and he was out. Exactly two hours after arriving at the hospital and four hours after active labor started. The nurses caught him and did a great job managing the cord wrapped twice, tightly around his neck. A doctor from somewhere else in the hospital arrived shortly after he was born and the on-call OB arrived to deliver the placenta which came about 30 minutes after DS.

My uterus went down quickly and I required no post-partum pitocin. My bleeding is light at 6 days after birth, although I'm sure it could start up again. Loved drinking the tea, and I'm sure it had some effect on my quick labor and easy recovery.

Thanks for reading my story if you made it this far.


----------



## mamade2

Hmm, I am definitely going to look for this. I asked ins everal different herbalists here (I live in Spain) and they all told me they didn't have it and couldn't even find a source to order it from-- one suggested that it may have been taken off the market (unofficially) due to concerns about causing m/c in the first trimester. Well, I'll be in the US for a month and will stock up then, but I don't think it would be wise to try to get large bags of loose herbs through customs on the return trip, so I think I'll just try the teabags.

I will be in the US from week 24-29 of pregnancy, and am a little wary of starting it then in case I turn out to be one of those women who react to it by having strong contractions-- I won't have much in the way of health insurance while there and don't want to risk preterm labor or any kind of complication. So I was thinking I would just get a supply for the third trimester and bring it back with me.

Am I being too cautious? If anyone on here has experienced contractions caused by RRL, did they stop when you stopped drinking the tea? I guess this is the wrong thread to be asking this, b/c the people who have had issues from it are probably not going to be joining the tribe!

Oh well, I'll keep reading and see what I can glean...


----------



## Junegoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamade2* 

Am I being too cautious? If anyone on here has experienced contractions caused by RRL, did they stop when you stopped drinking the tea?

I have never known anyone to get contractions from RRL tea. This is the first pregnancy that I've tried drinking it consistently... but I've had it during the first trimester each time, and never noticed anything. Maybe I'm not making mine strong enough. I've used very fresh, whole-leaf RRL before, though. If anything would have the "oomph" necessary to start noticeable contractions, that would be it!

I think you're probably right to take tea bags back... you don't want ANY trouble with customs. You might want to check to see if you are allowed to bring tea, even. I think sometimes there are rules against any plant material crossing borders. I don't know... I've never ventured abroad.

Since you don't know how you'll react to it, it's probably a good idea to wait until you get home. I am 99.9% sure you'd be fine drinking it while over here, but... you might as well just wait until you get home. It will still be very nourishing.


----------



## Stayathomemommy

My last labor was so quick that i actually thinking about doing nothing at all this pregnancy. Last pregnancy i did RRL all the time like they said and I did evening primrose oil. When i started consistant, easy contractions i decided to go into my midwifes office, if she confirmed that i was in deed in labor then later in the night or the next day when i called her she would admit me into the hospital and i wouldnt have to go to triage. When i went to her office she checked me and i was 9 cm and 80% effaced........she said, "run to the hospital!!" they were worried because my sons head was not engaged and they didnt want my waters to brake and have his cord prolapse. so we went............long story short all was good and i had the baby with in 2 hours of going to the hospital. Maybe 30 minutes of hard labor and just a few pushes.

This time i am thinking i dont need any help in the ripening department. i definately will not do evening primrose oil but am on the fence about RRL, what is it really suppose to do, ripen you or just help with pains?? I woulnt mind a fast labor its just scary to be that dialated and effaced and not even think you are in active labor!


----------



## Goddess3_2005

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamade2* 

Am I being too cautious? If anyone on here has experienced contractions caused by RRL, did they stop when you stopped drinking the tea?.

I've been drinking RRL since I was about 8 weeks with no contractions. I make my tea super strong, 2 tea bags per cup and I steep it until its a dark color. My midwife told me to drink a quart a day since my first appointment, so I pretty sure its safe to drink early on.


----------



## essnce629

OMG Angela-- I can just imagine the shock of walking into your midwife's office thinking that you were maybe in early labor only to be told that you were 9cm! How crazy!

I'm a RRL graduate as well and have posted my story somewhere in this super long thread, but I too had a very fast and easy labor. From my first contraction to the birth was 9 hours, but I didn't have a single uncomfortable contraction until 55 minutes before my son was born. My midwife arrived 10 minutes before my son's birth and to my surprise told me I was 10cm! My water broke a minute later and my son was born in 2 contractions! My midwife said it was the fastest birth for a first time mom that she'd ever attended! I'm a HUGE RRL believer!

I love reading all these RRL birth stories so please keep them coming!


----------



## trinimommy

So I read 51 pages...woooooooohooooooooooo...took me 2 days though...WOW..well you guys have me sold on it...I am about 14 weeks now...I am looking into getting the tea...may order some online...hope this works for me...my daughter will be 8 by the time this one is born...and she was a 21 hour labor...sooo...needless to say I am not looking forward to it at all!

Any newbies in this tribe? It seems most of the posters have already had their babies..


----------



## Teenytoona

Trinimommy I'm having my first babe in Feb, so I'm a newbie. I'm drinking it most weekdays (my pot for brewing at home busted) at work. My HB MW seemed please when I told her I'm drinking it. I will see how it affects my labor, we shall see!


----------



## xelakann

I'm new also to the tribe... I am just over 38 weeks... I'm excited to see if it helps.


----------



## adtake

I'm excited I found this thread....so going to back read and learn more. And will be starting my cup o tea daily right now!! Yeah..finally a good reason to have the hot tea maker gotten as a wedding present!


----------



## trinimommy

Great...so the tribe continues..

Adtake ...try to wade through the thread if you can...I think I remember reading it may not work as well with "tea makers" but I am not familiar with them so I really don't know...I know from what I read it's best if the tea can seep fo quite a while so be sure to check that out...


----------



## Curlita

I'm at 39 weeks (same DDC as xelakann!) and have been drinking about 16 oz (more some days, less others) of iced RRL tea for the last 2-3 months. I have an ounce set aside to try the concentrated infusion when I start labor. I'll post back after the birth... hope to have a quick, easy labor as so many other women have had with RRL tea!

As an afterthought... my son also likes the iced version of the tea and will often ask for a cup when I'm drinking it. Not sure what it does for him, since he doesn't have a uterus.


----------



## mamade2

I'm new, too-- well, I have two kids already, but I'm new to RRL and I'm expecting a baby in March. My other two labors were quite quick already, even without the RRL, so I'm a little wary. Unfortunately I will be birthing at a clinic with a lot of routine interventions in their protocol, so my intention is to arrive at the clinic as late as possible in order to avoid all of them (which is what I have done in the past.) But we also live kind of far away (25 min to an hour, depending on traffic) so it's going to be a tough balance to get there right when I need to but not to have the baby in the car! I will be doing a cup a day of RRL in the last trimester but I hope it doesn't speed things up too much!


----------



## trinimommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamade2* 
I'm new, too-- well, I have two kids already, but I'm new to RRL and I'm expecting a baby in March. My other two labors were quite quick already, even without the RRL, so I'm a little wary. Unfortunately I will be birthing at a clinic with a lot of routine interventions in their protocol, so my intention is to arrive at the clinic as late as possible in order to avoid all of them (which is what I have done in the past.) But we also live kind of far away (25 min to an hour, depending on traffic) so it's going to be a tough balance to get there right when I need to but not to have the baby in the car! I will be doing a cup a day of RRL in the last trimester but I hope it doesn't speed things up too much!

Maybe you can get there and hand out in the parking ot or walk around the hospital for a while...that way you'll be there but not under their rule as yet...I am with you on the avoidance of routine interventions...I was miserable during my labor with my daughter...trapped to a bed with things attached to me...the nurses hated me because I kept taking things off and had the alarms going off at their station...it was just so not comfy though! Good Luck!


----------



## adtake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trinimommy* 
Great...so the tribe continues..

Adtake ...try to wade through the thread if you can...I think I remember reading it may not work as well with "tea makers" but I am not familiar with them so I really don't know...I know from what I read it's best if the tea can seep fo quite a while so be sure to check that out...

Right now I am using tea bags, so I'm just running the water through the machine and putting in the cup with the bag.

So since I haven't read the whole thread, just a few bits... is it fairly normal for moms to have some mild cramping after drinking a cup? I have kind of noticed it a bit and wanted to see what other moms have found.

thanks!


----------



## splath

I just wanted to add that my pregnancy tea arrived yesterday, so I've had my cup yesterday and today







I love my little tea ritual already


----------



## steph117

I'm new, too! Coming up on 24 weeks. I've been drinking nettle throughout - took RRL also pre-conception, then stopped at my herbalist's recc until week 14. Now I do 2 cups a day of 1/2 nettle, 1/2 RRL (bulk herbs, steeped overnight), & I've just started adding a dash of a splash of hibiscus/rose hip tea to it in the morning (cold-steeped separately). MMMM! I feel great, I have to say...hope this will help for L&D, too!


----------



## neverdoingitagain

Hi!
I've been reading this thread for awhile,and have been drinking a cup of RRL tea daily (I like it straight







)
Anyway, I thought you all might appreciate another RRL success story(not my own! I'm due in about 8 weeks







)
My best friend recently told me of her cousins experience with RRL, though not in pregnancy (she probably did use it then too, but thats not what this story is about) She was recently diagnosed with uterine cancer







:and has been told that she would need a hysterectomy. Normally, it would involve surgery, cutting into the stomach muscles. Well, this lady had been taking RRL capsules for several years, and had, as she called it "a vagina of steel" Could crack nuts with it, so her dh claims







Beause of this, she is actually having a day surgery in which they are taking out the uterus through her cervix! They believe her vaginal muscles are strong enough to handle the truama, making abdominal surgery unnessesary. BTW, she has 4 children, so that makes it even more impressive.
With results like that, and the other amazing stories on here, I'm definately a believer


----------



## southernmommie

I am shy of 31 weeks. How many times a day should I drink the tea bag version? I just found this thread and am joining this tribe!!


----------



## opheliajoy

I've been SUPER Dooper lazy and have been using the Traditional Medicinals RRL tea bags, even though they are super expensive... I'm bad....

BUT, seeing as though I may actually be in labor right now, I need directions on how to use the bags for the strong labor infusion... and do I drink it during early labor or active labor?

Thanks


----------



## opheliajoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *southernmommie* 
I am shy of 31 weeks. How many times a day should I drink the tea bag version? I just found this thread and am joining this tribe!!

My midwife recommended 1 tea bag/day until the third trimester, then 2 bags per day till 36 weeks... then 3 bags/day until delivery.


----------



## njbeachgirl

Hi everyone, it looks like I am expecting again and I will be doing the RRL tea again! I'm hoping it does what it's supposed to this time
















I need to catch up on this thread, I just wanted to say hi to everyone!

My MW suggested that I wait a bit on the tea. When did you all start it?


----------



## green_momma2007

Hi everyone. I'm 17 weeks pregnant. Last night I had my first cup of Yogi Mother to Be tea. At what point in the pregnancy should I start to drink just the RRL tea???


----------



## strmis

I'm still in tri 1, (7 weeks... today-ish!) so I'd like to start. I havent read the entire 52 pages, just did a bit of skimming, so I'm wondering where you get your tea from.

Is it a special blend of stuff or just RRL?

I have some dried RRL that I got from the Wild Oats grocery store early this year, would just steeping that in hot water be sufficient?

Thanks!


----------



## Calm

I had my midwife appointment yesterday and I asked about RLT. I'm at about 19 weeks. She said due to me feeling braxton hicks already, I shouldn't take it as it would cause the hicks to become uncomfortable or even painful, unnecessarily. She recommends taking it in the third trimester. Apparently feeling good BHs early on is an indication one's hormones are good and strong and to leave well enough alone (ie, natural).

I thought I would pass that on in case anyone else is in the same boat.


----------



## A Mothers Love

I had m/c a week ago. the bleeding slowed way down & I even thought it stoped. I started drinking RRL to tone up my uterus & then bleeding started again. Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## anyuka

I took RRL religously during my first pregnancy from the 3 tri on. Bought it loose from Rose Mt. along with nettle. I would put maybe 4 heaping tablespoons of rrl and 1 tablespoon nettle in about 4 cups hot water and let it steep for a few hours, sometimes overnight even. My labor was 8 hours long and I feel that I recovered quickly. I totally feel it was due to the tea.

Now I "think" I might be pregnant again.....will know for sure next week! I'm tempted to start drinking rrl again, maybe not so strong to begin with though. I hear that it can cause miscarriage. Makes me a little nervous even though I don't really believe it.


----------



## Curlita

Well... I drank probably 8-16 oz of RRL tea daily during the last two months of pregnancy, and tried to drink an average of 4 oz. a day during the second trimester as well. I INTENDED to prepare the strong infusion -- no, actually I DID prepare the strong infusion and took it with me to the hospital. The trouble was, I was already at 7 cm and nauseous and drinking water was difficult, so I never drank the tea. My sister found the full, cold mug of tea after the birth was over. Whoops.

My labor did progress very quickly. A 9 PM I was having 45 second contractions about 10 minutes apart. I woke up at 2 AM having 1 min 10 second contractions about 5 minutes apart. By the time we got to the hospital at 4 AM I was at 7 cm and my son was born 2.5 hours later at 6:30 AM.

I have no idea what my experience has to say about the efficacy of RRL tea, but I definitely had a quick labor with long, effective contractions. I don't have another labor to compare it too, really, since my first labor ended at 7 cm with an emergency C-section. And for whatever it's worth, my midwife recommends RRL tea and used it during her own pregnancy.

I bought the tea in bulk from the co-op and brewed big batches, which I iced.


----------



## letniaLynne

I love RRL tea, I could drink like 4 cups/day. I am only a few weeks pregnant and have been drinking 2-4cups/day, I just like the taste and really did not realize the amazing long term benefit until now. It seems that their is also a risk of drinking too much, should I only drink 1 cup/day?







:

THANKS!!







:


----------



## MamaJamie

Hi! I'm sorry if this question has already been asked and answered, but I'm new to this group and dont have time this morning to read 12 pages worth of posts! Anyway, I just bought some RRL last night. I'm 33 weeks already but am hoping to still gain something from the tea. My last labor was over 48 hours with 3.5 hours of pushing! I wish I had heard of this tea earlier! Anyway, am I too late?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Calm

No, you're not too late.







Some recommend not starting the tea until the last weeks or months.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

I usually start drinking RRL tea at about 12 weeks. I then drink a cup or two a day and gradually increase it until I am drinking six cups by week 36. I always have tons of B/H contractions, nothing painful, so I don't know if it is the cause, but I do know that I have had quick and mildish labors where the contractions work really well, as well as very minimal postnatal bleeding.

I LOVE RRL tea, too! Hot with honey.


----------



## Teenytoona

WRT the person who asked about the miscarriage, I read somewhere back in this deep thread that if you're going to miscarriage it will happen regardless of the tea. BUT, since the tea strengthens the muscles in the uterus, it might be a more efficient (meaning it will expel everything from the uterus better) miscarriage. Some folks don't drink it until after 12 weeks due to worry about how RRL tea affects early term pregnancies. I am so sorry if you are going through this, but do take careof yourself!!


----------



## Surfacing

:


----------



## thetnpreacherswife

Anyone heard of taking a RRL supplement or tea towards the end of pregnancy to stimulate milk supply?


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thetnpreacherswife* 
Anyone heard of taking a RRL supplement or tea towards the end of pregnancy to stimulate milk supply?

RRL can temporarily boost milk production, but should not be taken long term for it. it can suppress prolactin levels if used for more than a few weeks.


----------



## Zuzu822

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
RRL can temporarily boost milk production, but should not be taken long term for it. it can suppress prolactin levels if used for more than a few weeks.

In that case, if I'm still nursing and PG, would be better not to drink the tea this early? Wait until the second or even early third trimester?


----------



## Surfacing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeybeedreams* 
RRL can temporarily boost milk production, but should not be taken long term for it. it can suppress prolactin levels if used for more than a few weeks.

Really? Interesting. There's one mother I heard from who said it helps with her letdown. Don't know about how long she'd been using it though...


----------



## Izzy's Mom

I thought I'd share my rrl tea story. I'm not certain if the tea made the difference, but I'm certainly inclined to think it helped!!

I drank 1-2 cups most days during the second tri, and 2-3 cups a day a lot of the third tri (when I remembered!!). The last couple of weeks I drank a lot of very strong brewed rrl tea - I kept hoping it will help spark labour, although I don't think it did that!

Anyway, when I finally did go into labour at 39w 6d, it was fast - so fast I didn't bother even trying the infusion of rrl tea. My first pain was around 12:30 am and I was fully dilated at 3:50 am. I did need to push for over an hour, but I'm pretty sure it would have gone much faster if not for my fear and anxiety about pushing - I just wasn't trying for a while. Baby was delivered at 5:13 am - all natural, no drugs and 9lbs 9oz of beautiful boy!

My first vaginal delivery came after 19 hours of labour, including 2.5 hours of pushing - so this was much faster and better! I thank rrl tea for any help it gave my uterus in being prepared to deliver this time!


----------



## vagabonder

Tha'ts awesome Izzy's Mom! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## huskermommy

Thats great! Congratulations!


----------



## huskermommy

WOW! There's been so many replies and i didn't get notified! Maybe cuz i didn't check in enough!

Anyway, I was thinking of starting an "information" thread on RRL tea since so many newcomers (and us oldies) have questions but dont have the time to run through the entire 50 some pages. What do you all think?


----------



## AnnieMarie

huskermommy - an info thread would be great!!!

I have been drinking RRL infusion since before conceiving, and have been drinking about 3 cups of strong infusion daily (Infusion made Susun Weed style - letting it stand in a closed container for at least 4 hours or over night) I combine it with mint to make it more palatable. Well after reading this thread I figure I need to cut back drastically otherwise this baby is going to 'fall out' when its ready to be born







. So now I am drinking one cup of infusion a day - much easier to get down too, specially since I still drink 3 cups of oatstraw / nettle infusion daily for the nourishment.


----------



## vagabonder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *huskermommy* 
Anyway, I was thinking of starting an "information" thread on RRL tea since so many newcomers (and us oldies) have questions but dont have the time to run through the entire 50 some pages. What do you all think?

That would be great! When I first learned about RRL tea, I was bit daunted to start reading this thread since it was so huge! There is a lot of great info in this thread, but does take a lot of time and dedication to sort through. I think a lot of us would appreciate an informational thread.


----------



## huskermommy

Great! I will get started then!


----------



## almadianna

i would love an info thread, i just found out i am pregnant with #2 so I am pretty sure i need to start taking it immediately.


----------



## NaturalFamiLEA

An information thread would be great!

I wonder if it really needs to be taken from the beginning? Or if it would be just as effective taken a couple of weeks before?


----------



## Olerica

I'd like to join too! I've been drinking RRL tea with chamomile for weeks now (I'm 7-8 weeks now). I think it's really helped with MS as I don't have a lot of it... it's very mild.

OT/ I started spotting Sunday which carried through Monday. Saw my midwife and had an ultrasound last night. No HB, but sac and yolk look good. The MW says she's seen this time and time again, and I'll wait for a natural MC if there is one. Just keep me in your thoughts, please.


----------



## Diva Mama

From the Dec DDC here!

Every day I've been drinking a double cup o red raz tea. I don't like combo teas. I like the taste o red ras. Anywhoo, thanks to my ridiculous non sleep schedule this week, I skipped the tea yesterday. Today I realized that I didn't have very much BH at all yesterday.

So now I'm wondering:

Should I drink it again because it's helping things move along

or

Should I stop drinking it because it's just irritating my uterus and non productive BHs just make me cranky and knowing that it's caused by the tea makes me feel like I'm interfering.

Bleh. I think that since I like the taste, I'll just drink it whenever I wanna and not worry about it. I just hate to think that things are moving along faster than they really are. So frustrating.


----------



## southernmommie

What is considered a strong infusion with tea bags?
I usually drink one tea bag per coffee cup about 2-3 times a day.


----------



## NaturalFamiLEA

Well I'm no expert, but I remember reading somewhere (wish I could remember where!) when I was pregnant with Ariana, that RRL can bring on labor/cause miscarriage if taken in the early months.

Now obviously it's worked great for some women, but for those who are feeling crampy, etc., I'd probably stay away from it.

Again, I'm no expert, but I won't be taking RRL until I'm past 38 weeks, just in case


----------



## Junegoddess

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diva Mama* 

Should I stop drinking it because it's just irritating my uterus and non productive BHs just make me cranky and knowing that it's caused by the tea makes me feel like I'm interfering.

Don't knock the BH!! With my last birth (third), I had pretty darn convincing BH for a week and a half before my son was born. Especially just a few days before, I was certain I was in labor. Nope. Yeah, it's disappointing, but... when I finally was in pretty-much-sorta labor (I have weird labors), my contractions weren't painful. I spent about 12 hours having regular contractions every few minutes that just weren't painful. I knew it wasn't real, proper labor, and yet it was way more than BH. Anyway... I ate dinner, labor stopped, I went to bed disappointed yet again.
Woke up at 2 am with a ginormous contraction and my water breaking.
4 hours later, my son was born.

Since my first two labors were longer and MUCH more painful, I think the BH really did do something. My uterus was ready, baby. I didn't even drink RRL very often last time.

RRL has good stuff in it. Drink it 'cause you like it. 'Cause it has calcium. 'Cause it makes your uterus happy. You're not forcing anything, you're not telling your uterus "go into labor right now" by drinking RRL. It's a gentle herb.


----------



## HappyFox05

My water broke an hour ago, so I'm drinking the labor brew. I think it actually tastes better than the weaker mix I'd been drinking up til this point! Lol.


----------



## Bella Catalina

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyFox05* 
My water broke an hour ago, so I'm drinking the labor brew. I think it actually tastes better than the weaker mix I'd been drinking up til this point! Lol.

Easy, speedy, blissful
labor vibes, mama!

I just found out I am expecting #2. I am drinking one mug a day of organic RRL in tea bags... I don't know if I should make it stronger or not. Thanks for the mama who is going to make an info thread!

My 1st was born in just under 3 hours... I too had heard that RRL could cause contractions so I stayed away from it until 36 weeks. I had one mug three hours before my water broke and that was it.









I am wondering what will happen if I drink RRL tea all pregnancy this time and then do the strong infusion







:


----------



## MamaJamie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyFox05* 
My water broke an hour ago, so I'm drinking the labor brew. I think it actually tastes better than the weaker mix I'd been drinking up til this point! Lol.

Hooray! I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## southernmommie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyFox05* 
My water broke an hour ago, so I'm drinking the labor brew. I think it actually tastes better than the weaker mix I'd been drinking up til this point! Lol.

Keep us updated, if possible!!


----------



## StrawHatBrat

Ooooh!! I can't wait for the update!! That's the most exciting part of this thread... the actual strong brew labor tests!!


----------



## nubianamy

I took RRL/nettle infusions (Susun Weed) throughout my last pregnancy, but when it came time for actual labor, I completely forgot about the strong brew!









I'm thinking about trying it this time. I've been drinking it for the past few weeks on and off, just listening to my body and drinking it when I think I need it. I'll ramp it up to once a day during the 2nd trimester.


----------



## Thalia

I drank RRL in the last half of my second trimester and all through the third. Unfortunately, babe decided to stay in until 42 weeks, which is the point at which my midwives recommend induction. So I had a Pitocin induction, after trying long walks, sex, evening primrose oil, 2 membrane sweeps, and three rounds of acupuncture.

The labor itself took about 12 hours. It was painful, but I didn't need pain meds and many women do with Pitocin, so I hope it helped.

Pushing took 14 minutes. My midwife said it was the shortest stage 2 of labor she's seen in a first time mom. She only had time to get one glove on before catching the baby. So if the RRL helped, I'd say it helped with pushing for me.


----------



## Michelle*

I want to admit that I did not read the 51+ pages of stuff you ladies have here! So sorry!









I did want to ask a question though.

Do you have any suggestions on where to find RRL tea in a rural area? We have no herbal stores or anything like that nearby. We have a few grocery stores and Walmart. All I've been able to find is "Red Raspberry Tea", but I dont think it's the same thing?

Just curious, and thanks so much!

M


----------



## kehliouise

i also haven't read all 50+ pages....i posted some in my early pregnancy but haven't since then. i have been drinking my tea though. i only drank like two cups a day during early pregnancy but now that i am 33 weeks i try to drink it every time i think about it. i probably get 3-4 cups a day. i use the tea bags. from experienced people that have done this before. how many cups should you be drinking and can you drink too much? also i don't have a tea pot to boil water in so i usually just microwave a cup of water for two to three minutes and then put my tea bag in. i let it sit covered for probably 10-20 minutes. does this sound like it would be okay? i figure that two-three minutes is like boiling.
i have definately experienced BH contrax constantly throughout this pregnancy, which i did not during my first. i don't know if that is the RRL tea or just the fact that this is a second pregnancy, as i have heard they are more common the second time around. i have been having them since 12 weeks.

Michelle-i also live in a rural area, but we do have a small health food store and a head shop that caries RRL tea. i would never have thought to look at a head shop though. they have bongs, tabacco, and then a nice selection of teas. go figure. i do know that some RRL teas just say red raspberry on them. but the raspberry teas by like celestial seasonings and stuff like that are blends with raspberry flavoring. just read on the box. ofcourse plenty of other people just order the tea in bulk off the internet. there are some good suggestions of places to order them on this thread...i'm sure someone with experience in ordering it online can point you in that direction.


----------



## Surfacing

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thalia* 
Pushing took 14 minutes. My midwife said it was the shortest stage 2 of labor she's seen in a first time mom. She only had time to get one glove on before catching the baby. So if the RRL helped, I'd say it helped with pushing for me.

Wow! Wish that was the case for me! I drank it religiously during my PG with dd#1 and I still pushed for 2 hrs. Guess it's different for everyone. But I had a good labour and dilated nice and efficiently. Yeah RRL!


----------



## Teenytoona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michelle** 
I want to admit that I did not read the 51+ pages of stuff you ladies have here! So sorry!









I did want to ask a question though.

Do you have any suggestions on where to find RRL tea in a rural area? We have no herbal stores or anything like that nearby. We have a few grocery stores and Walmart. All I've been able to find is "Red Raspberry Tea", but I dont think it's the same thing?

Just curious, and thanks so much!

M

Are you ok with ordering online? I bought mine from Stony Mountain Botanicals it's based out of about North-Central Ohio. Decent prices on bulk red raspberry leaf, even in organic. I think "red raspberry tea" is just the raspberry flavored stuff, rather than the leaf. The leaf tastes more like, oh green or oolong tea (to me anyways). I know there were other websites on here, but this one I liked the prices and I liked that it's relatively local to me.


----------



## sweetestday

Just noticed this thread, and wanted to give my experience...
I drank some rrl tea with my first pregnancy, and had an UC birth at home. It went great, but was still about 15 hours of labor. With baby #2, I faithfully drank about a coffee pot full of my tea during the last few weeks, which included nettle, rrl, oatstraw, alfalfa, and peppermint. This time, when labor picked up to the point where I woke up my hubby, he ran to get the midwife who was staying with us at the time... she came down, went into the other room to get her gloves on, came back right as my pushing stage hit full force, and if it weren't for baby's hand being up by his face, I think he would have shot out! Really, pushing was amazing and fast!
BTW, I order mine from www.bulkherbstore.com
Or I harvest my own.


----------



## mamade2

Okay, I got a couple of boxes of RRL tea to take back with me to Spain, and a couple of the Organic Pregnancy Tea that has some RRL but not as much. I think i will have enough for one cup per day in the third trimester, or if I wait a little longer, some extra for the end to double up. I know they recommend drinking more, but I haven't been able to get any more, so I just hope that a low dose is better than nothing!


----------



## smithk75

Hi - I just started drinking RRL tea (TM Pregnancy tea, actually) in the past couple days. Love the taste. I'm currently 28 weeks pregnant. What's strange though is that I feel kinda crampy for a while after I drink it. Is this ok? It's not like a BH contraction where it comes and goes pretty fast - it's more like an achy constant pre-menstrual feeling. I can't decide whether this is good or bad! I'm not a high-risk pregnancy person or anything. Just wondered if anyone has any input about this.

Karen


----------



## sweetestday

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smithk75* 
Hi - I just started drinking RRL tea (TM Pregnancy tea, actually) in the past couple days. Love the taste. I'm currently 28 weeks pregnant. What's strange though is that I feel kinda crampy for a while after I drink it. Is this ok? It's not like a BH contraction where it comes and goes pretty fast - it's more like an achy constant pre-menstrual feeling. I can't decide whether this is good or bad! I'm not a high-risk pregnancy person or anything. Just wondered if anyone has any input about this.

Karen

You might want to take it easy for awhile... Some ladies I've heard, say they are more sensitive to it, and can get mild contractions. You might want to wait until you're pretty close to delivery. Just my thoughts.


----------



## umami_mommy

RRL tones the womb, so that could certainly be what you are feeling.


----------



## barefootpoetry

I only read up to page 30 and then skipped to the end because most of the posts were just repeating other ones.







I plan on drinking RRL/nettle this pregnancy since my last one was a 46-hour labor ending in C-section with massive PPH 1 week later. I'm only a few weeks along so I haven't bought the herbs yet, but I'll probably do a 2 parts RRL/1 part nettle brew in my 2 quart pickle jar that I use for sun tea. I see that some ladies are leery of adding sweeteners, does this ruin the medicinal effects of the tea? I really can't stomach plain tea of any flavor so I'd at least like to add some honey to it.

I read a post a million pages back about how everyone says any kind of herbal tea is a big no-no during pregnancy now.







Shortly after DS was born, I read that green tea shouldn't be drank by pregnant women...and I drank almost a gallon of it every day during my pregnancy.







Of course, I "cheated" on a few other things too, but I really doubt that good ol' green tea did anything bad to me or my perfectly healthy son.


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barefootpoetry* 
I read that green tea shouldn't be drank by pregnant women...

right, because asian women *never* drink tea while pregnant.


----------



## Taradactyl3

I drank rrl during ttc and all throughout preg. I didn't do the strong infusion because labor was so fast.

At 11:30pm I woke with a back ache and took a shower. By 12:30 pm my contrax were 3-4 mins apart. Babe was born at 3:13am after 15 mins of pushing w/ no meds.

At 24 hours post birth my MW checked me and couldn't believe how fast my fundus was moving along. She said, "You're going to be skinny again in no time."

Tara


----------



## AllinHisTime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taradactyl3* 

At 24 hours post birth my MW checked me and couldn't believe how fast my fundus was moving along. She said, "You're going to be skinny again in no time."

Tara

I could only hope for such an outcome!!







LOL!

I plan on drinking more and more during this pregnancy and am really curious to try the strong infusion. Any recent stories or updates here? I'd love some encouragement!


----------



## AllinHisTime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyFox05* 
My water broke an hour ago, so I'm drinking the labor brew. I think it actually tastes better than the weaker mix I'd been drinking up til this point! Lol.

How did everything go?


----------



## newmama8824

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Michelle** 
I want to admit that I did not read the 51+ pages of stuff you ladies have here! So sorry!









I did want to ask a question though.

Do you have any suggestions on where to find RRL tea in a rural area? We have no herbal stores or anything like that nearby. We have a few grocery stores and Walmart. All I've been able to find is "Red Raspberry Tea", but I dont think it's the same thing?

Just curious, and thanks so much!

M

Homeland carries RRLT!!!!! Hope that helps ya.


----------



## Meksmama

I have been drinking here and there throughout pregnancy but plan on starting to drink 3-4 cups a day now that I am almost in my 3rd trimester.

I hope it works for me like some of the women on this thread!! Quick labor!


----------



## AGierald

Hi! Can i jump in here? I started drinking RRL tea this past wednesday, which was 28w1d. I wanted to wait until the 3rd trimester, which, yeah, i waited a little extra long, lol. Im going to try and read through all the other posts, to get an idea of how MUCH i should be drinking (right now im drinking 1 large mug per day, and was planning on moving up to 2 mugs at 32w







)


----------



## Kidzaplenty

I drink one cup a day until 28 weeks. Then I increase to two cups until 32 wks, three cups until 36 wks, four cups until 38 wks and five to six cups until delivery.

I love RRL tea and I know it really does help me with my labor and pp bleeding. I usually carry until about 41 weeks (so it does not "start" labor, at least for me-just a note, since I have been told so often that it is used to bring on labor). But I do have strong b/h contraxions (which may or may not have anything to do with RRLT) however, they are never painful, just strong.


----------



## sg784

Hi ladies. I had been drinking the RRl tea but have noticed that my stomache always feels yucky afterwards. Is there anything I can do about this? or should I just take capsules? or are capsules not as good?


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Personally, I don't think the capsules are as good as the real thing.

As for flavor, I add a flavored tea to the RRL if I want a different flavor, I prefer tangerine, and sweeten it with honey. In the summer when it is hot, I will make it into iced tea and drink it cold. You can make it more concentrate by adding less water or less concentrate by adding more water. By drinking the entire thing you get the same benefits but you can choose how much you can stand. You can take the concentrate and drink it like a "shot", or you can take the diluted kind and drink it over a period of several hours. You could even add flavoring, such as lemonade, other teas, or just about what ever to make it more palatable.

That is just a suggestion. I usually find a way that I enjoy it. It makes it difficult to drink day after day if you are dreading it.


----------



## Irishcupcake

I use honey, Yum!


----------



## mamade2

I'm glad to see this thread active again! I'm 31 wks and only drinking 1-2 cups a day, but I'm going to start drinking more. I don't mind the taste, but I'd rather drink other things, thus the low amount I'm drinking now. But as I said, I need to up my intake.

Is anyone else doing this who is due in Feb or early March? Or even sometime in January? It would be nice to hear some more birth stories to see if the tea has helped!


----------



## guestmama9920

I was told never to have it till you 38 weeks, is that no true?


----------



## AnnieMarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PoshMama* 
I was told never to have it till you 38 weeks, is that no true?

I was drinking several cups a day of it pre-conception and through most of my first trimester. Only reason I stopped was bec I just got sick of the taste, but I plan to start again at about 30 weeks. You can drink it throughout PG, though I have read a lot of contradictory info about it. I seem to come across this about most natural remedies / herbs - somehow they are deemed to be less safe that the pharmaceuticall stuff







:


----------



## Kidzaplenty

I think it is perfectly safe to drink early in pgcy unless you are prone to pre-term labor.

I have been drinking it for this pgcy since about 8 weeks and will continue it until delivery. I make sure to drink it regularly beginning about 24 weeks, 28 weeks at the latest.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamade2* 

Is anyone else doing this who is due in Feb or early March? Or even sometime in January? It would be nice to hear some more birth stories to see if the tea has helped!

I'm due in February and have been drinking it pretty much since I O'd. I've drank it from early pregnancy on with my other pregnancies as well and have had fairly, quick, straighforward labours.

I'm 36 weeks and change and currently drink about a half gallon of RRL tea a day.


----------



## Teenytoona

I'm due the same as NOS up there! I've been drinking it, oh about 3-4 cups a day. Thinking about upping that. I drink some hot at work, and then some iced at home with dinner or whatnot. I've been drinking it nearly daily since abotu 14 weeks. Back then I drank about 1.5 cups a day. I've started drinking more the past month or maybe more. I've not given birth before, so we shall see what happens!


----------



## lil_earthmomma

Hi!!! I just found this thread and was so excited! With my first I wasn't introduced to rrl until my 3rd trimester, but drank it faithfully and think it really helped me!

This time around I've made a mixture of equal parts rrl and nettle, and 1/3 parts dandelion stem, leaf, and root.

Teenytoona: For iced rrl tea, do you just infuse it the same way as for hot and then chill, or do you do anything different? I've never drank it cold, but would love to have the option!


----------



## Teenytoona

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lil_earthmomma* 
Hi!!! I just found this thread and was so excited! With my first I wasn't introduced to rrl until my 3rd trimester, but drank it faithfully and think it really helped me!

This time around I've made a mixture of equal parts rrl and nettle, and 1/3 parts dandelion stem, leaf, and root.

Teenytoona: For iced rrl tea, do you just infuse it the same way as for hot and then chill, or do you do anything different? I've never drank it cold, but would love to have the option!


Pretty much. For my hot, I use my tea ball at work, stuff it full of leaves and use the hot water at the coffee makers. For home, where I drink it iced, I've got this Bodum Tea pot that I use, I toss in a bunch of RRL leaves (about half the tea chamber full), pour the hot water around then in it, give the leaves a stir to make sure they're all in the water and let it sit a while. Usually I brew it stronger (a few hours to overnight) and then mix it in with some ice and pop it in the frigde. Sometimes I sweeten with honey, depending on my mood.

I love it cold, but Mr Toona (who only drank it sweetened) say it tastes like sweetened dirt. Heh. I guess I like dirt!


----------



## lil_earthmomma

I love that earthy taste (dirt?) too!!! Thanks for the info, I have serious teapot envy going on now!


----------



## Calm

I find it makes my BH's go crazy. I had been off the tea for a few weeks and today had some and the hicks came back forceful again. I like them, they don't hurt and I feel like my body is preparing. I hope I remember to drink the big one for the labour, I'll need to leave myself a note in my labour kit, I'll wrap it around a bag of RRL leaves as emergency labour tea.


----------



## Irishcupcake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AnnieMarie* 
You can drink it throughout PG, though I have read a lot of contradictory info about it. I seem to come across this about most natural remedies / herbs - somehow they are deemed to be less safe that the pharmaceuticall stuff







:









:
I was concerned about drinking it too early...I'd read something about cervical softening...so I didn't drink much until last week (28 weeks). Lots of mamas say it's safe throughout pregnancy, I just wasn't really sure.


----------



## Pilgrim

Thought I'd post a report of my most recent birth...

I started drinking the tea in my second trimester, and quit early in the third - thought it was giving me heartburn.

I started it again late into third trimester.

Labor went almost exactly like my first birth - only 3 hours of "active/intense" labor. Pushing took 3 minutes and was totally unstopable.

I did not drink the tea at all during my first pregnancy, so I don't think it made a difference for me. However, postpartum bleeding was much better with this most recent delivery. It slowed down to "pantyliner" level by the 3rd or 4th day. I bled a lot more with my first birth.


----------



## GentleBirth

I've started drinking it from conception with my last two pregnancies and this one too. I sometimes make an infusion with RRL and nettle and drink it cold. I've got this teapot on the way so I'm sure I'll be drinking it in tea form quite a bit soon


----------



## upnorthmama

I have been drinking this tea for about three weeks (26 weeks along now). I get very intense cramping though???


----------



## Yaniris

I'm 19 weeks and order 2 lb of RRL and 8oz of nettle leaf from Mountain Rose Herbs. I also order a tea kettle and teapot with an infusion. I read this whole forum and it took me 3 days. It has great information which I copied and pasted some of it. I can't wait to start with the tea and see how it works for me. I have a 13 year old daughter and ohh god her labor was a nightmare. It took me this long to get pregnant with my 2nd and I'm terrified. So I'm putting all my hopes on this tea that this labor will be easier and faster. I love this thread!


----------



## LeviathAnn

can i join this tribe?

i'm 33 wks preg. w/ #1 and have been drinking it for a week or so because that's how long i have known about it, lol.

i like the taste as well and also add loose nettle leaf when i think of it.
there are so many people who tout the benefits of it that it can't be bad. i hope it helps with more effective contractions and a faster labor!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamade2* 

Is anyone else doing this who is due in Feb or early March? Or even sometime in January? It would be nice to hear some more birth stories to see if the tea has helped!

ds2 was born today, a little young but fully "cooked" with no breathing or nursing problems.

It was 4 hours between when I was "pretty sure" I ws in labour until he was pinked up and latched on. I was able to carry on a normal conversation with ds1 during transition.

anyway, it was a fast but easy birth.


----------



## Calm

Well congratulations, Spider!! And WHOOO HOOO on the birth! How did you do the tea? Did you do it throughout and/or the big one as labour started?

Whenever I drink it, the following day I have wicked braxton hicks. No pain, just the squeeze. Today they came every five or ten minutes and I had to stop what I was doing for a few of them. If I wasn't so early (29 weeks) I'd think it was labour. So far I'm taking it as tea, but after 34 weeks, I'll be putting it into my tincture. I currently have nettles in my tincture and oatseed and some other things for stress reduction as it is easier for me as I hate herbal tea







. It is also stronger, hence why my herbalist won't give it to me as tincture until then. I wonder about the big drink, a liter or so isn't it... if I could do that somehow as a tincture or the pills, like an increased dose for labour. Anyone have any idea about that?


----------



## Goddess3_2005

I was talking to my mom last night and told her I was drinking raspberry leaf the with this pregnancy. She told me that she did that with my youngest sister(who's 19 now) and took prenatels that had red raspberry leaf in them. She said it was her easiest birth, 45 minute labor and she felt good enough to get up and shower right after. I just thought I'd share.







:


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Isn't it neat when our moms have done something in the past that we'd choose to do now?


----------



## LeviathAnn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamade2* 
Is anyone else doing this who is due in Feb or early March? Or even sometime in January? It would be nice to hear some more birth stories to see if the tea has helped!

i'm due in feb. we'll see!

congratulations, spider!


----------



## umami_mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamade2* 
I'm glad to see this thread active again! I'm 31 wks and only drinking 1-2 cups a day, but I'm going to start drinking more. I don't mind the taste, but I'd rather drink other things, thus the low amount I'm drinking now. But as I said, I need to up my intake.

Is anyone else doing this who is due in Feb or early March? Or even sometime in January? It would be nice to hear some more birth stories to see if the tea has helped!

if you click on my sig links you can read my birthstories. i did RRL leaf with both pregnancies, but i did the combo nettles, oatstraw, alfalfa, rose hips, RRL for the last one.. my 40 minute labor!







:


----------



## Quella

subbing...

sooo curious! I'm in week 39, drinking 2-3 cups a day because I just love it.
I am really wondering if it will help me with my labor
(4th baby, average 8 hour labors)

thanks!
Quincy


----------



## Shanti_Mom

I got an email from a Master Herbalist that I had taken a nutrition and cooking class with last summer. I had asked him some other questions about other stuff, but this is what he said about RRL tea:

_"The only thing I would have any woman take if working with me is lots and lots of raspberry leaf tea. I would try to drink a pint or more per day and then increase that dose for the last six weeks. This is insurance that the pregnancy and delivery will be just as it should be and will help with stretching areas and properly positioned baby and so forth."_

I guess I'll order some and give it a try! I'd LOVE to have a shortened labor and easy delivery!


----------



## evillager

Is it just my imagination or does RRL make you sleepy? I've only had it twice and both times I was knocked out!


----------



## momtoafireteam

Also, does it make your uterus go nuts? lol. I havent been having contractions, but I drank my first cup last night and all last night and early today I was crampy and having BH's like crazy! Baby was moving so much it felt like I was pregnant with twins again.....

...is it just me?


----------



## mamade2

evillager-- it might just be the soothing effect of having a hot drink? I was thinking it was actually keeping me up at night, but with pregnancy you never can be sure what's keeping you up-- the constant peeing? Can't get comfy? Just general insomnia? Who knows!


----------



## Rosemarino

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gilamama* 
How much leaves to you use whenm you brew your tea? how much rrl? nettle? anything else? how long do you let it brew for?

This is what I'm wondering too. I don't want to buy the book, just want to know the method and ratio!!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rosemarino

I just found a recipe for dosage. Question: I'm new to MDC. Do I have to somehow join this tribe (and how is that done??) in order to post here?

Anyway, here it is:

How much red raspberry is usually taken?
Traditionally, raspberry leaf tea is prepared by pouring 1 cup (250 ml) boiling water over 1-2 teaspoons (5-10 grams) of the herb and steeping for ten to fifteen minutes. Up to 6 cups (1500 ml) per day may be necessary for acute problems such as diarrhea or sore throats due to a cold, while less (two to three cups [500-750 ml]) is used for preventive use during pregnancy. By itself, raspberry is usually not a sufficient treatment for diarrhea. Tincture, 3/4-1 teaspoon (4-8 ml) three times per day, may also be taken.


----------



## mousebandit

Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards, and to RRL tea, but I LOVE them both! I was wondering, can you drink too much?? I am really enjoying it, and would love to drink a quart every day!

Tracey Mouse


----------



## Calm

Ok, this thread seems like a place for more questions than answers.







: I should consolidate all the questions I've had into one post and see how I go... or maybe I should just start at thread...


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calm* 
Ok, this thread seems like a place for more questions than answers.







: I should consolidate all the questions I've had into one post and see how I go... or maybe I should just start at thread...

Please!!! This thread is just too long!

A thread for questions & answers would be good. And even better, one with results!


----------



## Yaniris

You can read more about Red Raspberry Leaf Tea here
http://wanderinggourmet.net/?p=136
http://www.minti.com/parenting-advice/65...


----------



## Yaniris

I read the whole thread and it took me like 3 days. I copied and pasted some of the information on how to make the tea. I will share some of the previous information that I copied and pasted. There is alot of different ways of doing it so you just have to decide which way you want to do it.

Here's how I do mine: Put teapot on to boil. As water is heating, fill mesh ball with RRL. Put ball in wide mouth canning jar. When water is boiling, fill jar & cap immediately. I do this as part of my dinner cleanup routine, and leave it on the counter until I'm ready to go to bed. Just before I go to bed about 3 hours later, I put the jar in the fridge. In the morning, I take the jar out, take the mesh ball out, and pour a glass of tea. Then I put the jar (but not the ball) back in the fridge until evening until I have my 2nd cup.
I'll sometimes add just a touch of cranberry juice to sweeten my evening glass, but I've never used sugar or honey. I'd think they'd work fine to sweeten it even when cold, though, they'd just require extra stirring.

At least 1 tsp of RRL to 8 oz water. I would do more. Right now I'm taking 2 tsp. RRL to 6 oz. water. I would drink it as much as you want! Or can! LOL! Good luck! I use to make pitchers but found it didn't work for me so here's what I've been doing...
Add to 6-8 oz of water:
2 tsp. RRL
1 tsp. Nettle
1/2 tsp. Alfalfa
1/4 tsp. Spearmint
Let steep for 15 minutes, strain and drink! Much easier for me to do it this way. I tend to let it go to waste in the fridge.

first trimester I drank a big mug full a day, (I have a VERY "quiet uterus" - I never feel any braxton hicks or premature contractions). Second tri I drank about 3 glasses a day and by the time third trimester came I was drinking tons, as much as I liked - maybe 4-5 glasses (maybe 12oz glasses?)
I bought my RRL loose and would make it in a really big saucepan (about a day and a half's worth of tea). I would bring the water to a boil and toss in a huge, overflowing, fluffy handful of RRL (I would sometimes add a bunch of alfalfa, maybe some hibiscus (yummy!) or a tea bag of some flavored tea (orange spice, peppermint, lemon,... for variation). I would let it steep, covered all day (or overnight). Sometimes I'd sweeten it with honey or brown sugar but usually I'd just drink it unsweetened (to avoid empty calories).

does anyone know if you can reuse the loose leaf (for example, with loose green tea you can use the same leaves about four times). i have been reusing the rasberry leaf teas and get the dark color...
Yes! Use them as long as you have color and flavor coming. You might want to store them in the fridge when not in use.

I put RRL and nettle in a quart mason jar, add boiling water, let it steep overnight then put it in a fridge strained. I just drink it straight that way, no diluting, but with that many herbs you would probably be better off diluting. Where are yougetting your herbs from? I get mine from bulkherbstore.com, they are fresh and fairly inexpensive. I estimate amts for the herbs, just throwing in handfuls.

I take a handfull of RRL and half a handfull of nettle, and toss that into EACH jar. Then pour boiling water into all the jars, etc. Each jar has the same concentration, I just put all the liquid into one container in the fridge. So it's as strong as it would be if it was just one quart,
I keep the herbs in their plastic bags in the freezer. Seems to keep them fresher and the aroma from the herbs don't take over the whole house that way! Not that it's a bad smell!

If I were to make it by the cup, which I have done before, here is what I mix...
2 tsp. RRL
1.50 tsp Nettle
1.25 tsp Alfalfa
1.25 tsp Spearmint
I let it steep for about 20 to 30 minutes... I love it warm and it tastes great that way too! I have heard that letting it steep overnight may be better... You might want to ask boobyfeeder... She helped me a lot with my questions. However, the tea looked pretty close to what it looks like steeped overnight... I would say its still good to drink the tea.
The longer you steep it the better. 20-30 minutes is good if you want to drink it hot/warm (you could always reheat it if it was too cool for you). I put the herbs in the freezer, keeps them fresher longer (and out of the way on the counter). Nettles are good for vitamin K, alfalfa is also a good source of vit k. Mint is purely for taste, I believe. I only use RRL and nettle, since I like the taste. Yogamama, since you have such a long way to go in the pregnancy, I would start by ordering a pound and see how far that gets you. The way I make it is by tossing a handful of the RRL into a quart mason jar (I added the nettles recently, I was just using the RRL before) and pouring boiling water over it, letting it steep overnight on the counter (covered) and then straining it into a pitcher to put in the fridge for iced tea. You could always keep it in the jars and heat it up by the cup if that's the way you like it. I've found it tastes better cold.

My midwife gave pregnancy tea instructions that read something along the lines of, "Use 4-5 tablespoons of RRL to one quart of water, use 2-2.5 tablespoons of other herbs. Brew 4-6 hours or overnight." I use heaping tablespoons so who knows how much I really use, and I always steep for at least 8 - 10 hours. I also include nettles and oatstraw. Definately combine herbs if you can because you get so many nutrients from these herbs.

*]1 liquid quart**
2 liquid pints
4 liquid cups
32 fluid ounces


----------



## Calm

Yaniris, you rule! Thank you! I will note post 1116 for future reference.


----------



## Yaniris

You are welcome CAlm. I'm just waiting for my order of Red Raspberry Leaf and Nettles so I can start my tea. I will use one of those advised on how to do the tea. I'm 20 week and I can't wait to start.


----------



## barefootpoetry

A general question for all: if you drank RRL and you had a fast labor as a result, how fast was it? Did you drink the infusions?

I'd like to have a short labor this time as my last was 46 hours, but I don't want it TOO short, since my MW will have to drive at least an hour to come to me.


----------



## Amandamanda

just wanted to bump this thread back up because i love it.

how's everyone doing today?


----------



## bobandjess99

Thought I'd post my story..I did RRL tea this time around, even more so than withe my first pregnancy..I can't see as how it helped much at all....I was drinking about 20 oz per day of very strong infusion made of RRL, nettles and alfalfa in the last couple months. I had a 10 hour labor, very painful, not an easy birth at all. Same as my firts, I waited until I had a "OMG, I must push!" sensation, and babe was born in about 3-4 horrible, excruciating contractions, so about a 10 minute pushing phase, saem as with my first. Despite trying even better this time than with my first to prevent tears(drank the tea, took oils and extra vit C during preg, labored in hot water until pushing, delivered hands and knees position, etc,) I tore massively, horribly this time...and the baby was only 5 pounds and positioned perfectly!! (first bay was nearly 9 pounds, also positioned well, and also caused extensive tearing, but not nearly as bad as this time...)

So...obviously, tere is no way to have a "control" versus "expirament" group, since every pregnancy is differen, and even the same woman can't compare 2 of her own labors because who knows how different they might have been regardless of the tea, but I have to say, I did NOt notice anything wonderful happening because of the tea..although hey? Who knows? Perhaps it would have been worse (somehow?) if I hadn't drank the tea?


----------



## kehliouise

i agree with the last post but also ten hours is way below average for a labor.

my first labor was 17 hours. it was miserable, and i had back labor the entire time. i didn't drink RRL tea with that pregnancy.

i delivered an 8 lb 5 ounce baby last week after a six hour birth. contractions were much less intense than with the first baby. baby was in a better position this time as well. this birth was so much more than i could ever have expected. with this pregnancy i drank RRL from the first trimester. during the first trimester i only drank like a cup a day. i uped it in the second trimester to two cups a day, and then in the third i pretty much started drinking a coffee pot a day of the stuff. i didn't mix it with any other teas. just RRL. i think that it really did help.


----------



## mamade2

Question: Does anyone re-use the RRL tea bags? I know someone mentioned re-using the loose stuff. My supply of tea bags is getting low (and at this point I can't get any more) so I'm thinking I could try to double-dip, so to speak, and drink more often, though I don't want to lose effectiveness...


----------



## StrawHatBrat

I did the strong brew and while I made it to 8cm without too much pain, the last 2cm hurt and my labor from the first contraction to having the baby was 30 hours!
It was absolutely amazing, though.... my first home birth









I also drank 4 cups tea daily throughout the 3rd trimester. I made it with loose tea in a french press.

My first labor was 12-ish hours, 2nd was probably 8-9 and third was also about 8. It definitely didn't make this labor shorter!!


----------



## 3cuties

Why do articles online recommend waiting until 32 weeks to start drinking RRL? I want to start (I am 19 weeks) but afraid to b/c of what I have read......


----------



## 3cuties

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3cuties* 
Why do articles online recommend waiting until 32 weeks to start drinking RRL? I want to start (I am 19 weeks) but afraid to b/c of what I have read......


Any thoughts on the 32 week guideline I have been reading?


----------



## AnnieMarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3cuties* 
Any thoughts on the 32 week guideline I have been reading?

It really depends on where you are reading, the really pro natural remdy websites tend to say it is safe throughout and the more 'mainstream (sorry couldnt think of a better word) tend to give dire warnings about most natural things









If you check out www.susunweed.com she says to use it through out, I have a book of hers specifically for PG and she recommends it. Many MW also reccomend it through out PG. The reason for some of the warnings is that it does have a stimulating effect on the uterus and you may notice an upsurge in braxton hicks after taking it, but it the majority of cases it is totally safe - the exception (In my opinion) would be if you have a very sensitive uterus and are prone to premature labour, but that is just my personal opinion.

I drank it to aid conception and through the first trimester and will start again at about 30 week - only because I get sick of the taste and need a break from it and want to drink loads of it from then to birth.
HTH







:


----------



## 3cuties

Thank you Annie.









Do you think I am at "risk" for pre-term:

1st birth: 36 weeks and a few days
2nd birth: 38 weeks and a few days
3rd birth: 39 weeks and 6 days

My third birth I began taking RRL at about 35 weeks. I purposely waited b/c I was worried about going b/f 37 weeks, given that my babies don't cook long. My 3rd birth was very different than my 1st two, at exactly 39 weeks I began having contractions -- they lasted for 1 week before I went into labor, 2.5 hours. So while I attribute this partially to it being my 3rd birth and proper positioning (exercises, yoga and a chiro), I also thank RRL for the week of contractions and the quick labor.

I am concerned if I start too early that given that I have gone before 37 weeks, it will happen again -- do you think this is warranted? Also, my midwives will risk my out and not allow me to deliver at home if it is before 37 weeks. WWYD in my situation?


----------



## Writerbird

I think each person reacts differently to the tea. I also think there are too many factors for the evidence in this thread to be anything but anecdotal.

Straight RRL vs. mixture of herbs
Loose vs. bagged
Brewed in a pot vs. infused
steeping for three minutes vs. five
The consumer's weight
The consumer's body chemistry

Speaking for myself - my midwife did not want me to try it before 36 weeks, because she has no way of guessing whether or not I'd be the sort of woman who responds very strongly to it.

As it happens, I am. At least, I am when I (5'4", normally 145 pounds, currently 185 and 37 weeks along, and easily affected by chemicals and drugs whether manmade or naturemade) drink a mug of tea containing two cups of the brew, made from a tea bag containing organic RRL with no other ingredients and steeped for six minutes. I'm not even halfway through the mug when I feel the B/H kick up in intensity - easily twice as strong as my "normal" B/H stuff.

I'm hoping this powerful reaction means my drinking the Super Brew on the birth day will really do something


----------



## Yaniris

I started the tea at 21 weeks. I drink one cup daily. I haven't felt any BH yet. I have a week drinking it. I will continue with 1 cup a day and bring it up to 2 cups when I enter the third trimester and then drink 3 cups when I get closer to my due date.


----------



## Yaniris

Just wanted to add that I have been very crampy lately. They are strong menstrual pain and uncomfortable. I stopped for two days just to see if the cramp continued and I haven't felt it. I will start again and see if I get crampy again. Maybe is normal. I'm not sure. I'm 22 weeks now.


----------



## Smokering

The woman at my herbal shop said 26 weeks, for some reason. I'm not a hot drinks person so I wasn't that keen on starting earlier, so I did as I was told.







I'm supposed to be drinking it every day (34 weeks now!), but I often forget... I use loose-leafed stuff, a few tablespoons in a coffee plunger, steeped for however long it takes for me to remember I put some RRL tea on!







I like drinking the 'dregs' cold later on. I think I've noticed an increase in BHs after drinking, but couldn't swear to it. I do plan to drink a super mega brew of it when I go into labour.


----------



## Quella

I read this thread while I was pregnant, and found it was helpful to hear personal stories.

I gave birth 6 days ago to a beautiful, healthy girl (my fourth baby.)

I drank RRL tea, faithfully each day about 20 weeks. Increased to 2-3 cups a day later on because I just love the stuff.

Then the last 2 weeks of my pregnancy, I would make strong batches and just pour it into a 1/2 gallon jar on my counter and drink it through the day.
It was very helpful, too, during my many middle-of-the-night-contraction parties. Labor started and stopped a lot, I think because baby was posterior.

Anyway, once labor really really started (last sunday morning







)
I had very intense back labor for 3.5 hours and pushed baby out (at home, in the water) with 2 pushes! I pushed the head out with one, and the body out
with the second. So! I have to say I'm convinced that drinking so much tea helped my uterus be strong and my body able!

My other births I pushed for 30 or less minutes, so I guess pushing in general has gone well for me. But this time I have to say I felt much stronger. But having a baby at home did WONDERS for my experience.

Just thought I could share!!
Thanks!
Quincy


----------



## momma2libby

Hi everyone







! I'm new to the RRL tribe. I am 28 weeks pregnant and started drinking the stuff yesterday. My MW sells RRL in the office. It is a loose leaf tea but on the ingredients it says it contains: RRL tea, Nettle Leaf, Oat straw, lemon balm, rosehips, and spearamint leaf. Are all of these other ingredients supposed to help, too? Also I am having a VBAC and was wondering if any of these extra ingredients could have some sort of effect that I am not aware of. Thank you to anyone who responds. I tried googling for my answer but I just couldn't find anything.


----------



## jenmary

The lemon balm and spearmint are probably mostly for flavor, and the rosehips will add some vit C. I think oatstraw helps with lactation. Maybe someone else can offer more medicinal reasons they would be in there. It sounds to me like a nice-tasting blend. (Though I like RRL all on its own, too).


----------



## Calm

3cuties, no one can tell you where you must birth. Sorry, OT, but can you find a midwife that will support YOUR choices? My middie is very anti-medico and just delivered a 35 week homebirth. The parents simply kangaroo care around the clock and the baby - one month later - is 8 pounds! The best place for baby is on mama's flesh, and you don't need a hospital for that.

Regarding RLT, anyone done tincture? I hate the tea and am seriously considering getting it as a tincture. I'd love to hear experiences in that.


----------



## mousebandit

When you all steep your tea for a long time, or make big batches to dreink throughout the day, do you reheat it (and how), or just drink it room temp? I'm not liking it very much cold or room temp, but I wasn't sure whether to reheat it with herbs in, or strain and then reheat. THANKS!

Tracey Mouse


----------



## Down2Earth

Hi, I just found this thread and am so intrigued. I haven't finished reading the whole thread but I was hoping someone could answer a quick question. I just bought some red raspberry leaf capsules from my local health market. Each capsule is 400 mg and it says to take 2 to 3 twice a day. Is this a good substitute for the actual tea? I'm not pregnant but while we are TTC I'm hoping to make my body a good place for a baby.


----------



## Yaniris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mousebandit* 
When you all steep your tea for a long time, or make big batches to dreink throughout the day, do you reheat it (and how), or just drink it room temp? I'm not liking it very much cold or room temp, but I wasn't sure whether to reheat it with herbs in, or strain and then reheat. THANKS!

Tracey Mouse

I reheat mines in the microwave. I keep a pitcher refridgerated and it last for two days. I like mines hot with honey.


----------



## Down2Earth

Update! It turns out I'm pregnant! So, even though I still want to know if the capsules are just as good as the tea, its really not as dire right now. Because I'm going to just drink the tea in about three months and forget about the capsules. Ya'll will see a lot more of me in the coming weeks!!


----------



## Yaniris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Down2Earth* 
Update! It turns out I'm pregnant! So, even though I still want to know if the capsules are just as good as the tea, its really not as dire right now. Because I'm going to just drink the tea in about three months and forget about the capsules. Ya'll will see a lot more of me in the coming weeks!!











Congratulation!!


----------



## NaturalFamiLEA

I finally ordered some and it should be here next week. I'll be 34 weeks then. I still t think I'll wait until 36 weeks to start drinking it.


----------



## Fanny1460

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mousebandit* 
When you all steep your tea for a long time, or make big batches to dreink throughout the day, do you reheat it (and how), or just drink it room temp? I'm not liking it very much cold or room temp, but I wasn't sure whether to reheat it with herbs in, or strain and then reheat. THANKS!

Tracey Mouse

I put the tea to steep in an insulated big jug. It's kinf of warm the next day when i drink it.

Otherwise, it's nice cold with apple juice.


----------



## BerryMac

Hi Everyone,
I'm 28 weeks today and just started RRLT yesterday. It took me a while to find some in bulk, organic. I got half a pound (holy crap that's a lot!) and had one cup yesterday and one this morning. (Steeped for 15 minutes in tea ball)

I do have a question, though: is it normal to feel BH shortly afterwards? I know that I've felt BH before, but not this strong, and it seems awfully soon after drinking the RRLT to not be related. My REAL question is, is it the RRLT is making the BH stronger, so that I'm actually able to feel them, that is, the BH were there but I just wasn't noticing them, or is the RRLT CAUSING the BH?

Not overly concerned but curious.

I will be doing the infusion during labour, as well, and also Hypnobabies.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater

Alright, I started today with one cup (I may have one later but not sure). I am 29 weeks 5 days. I did feel some slight cramping for only a couple of minutes shortly after but then it immediately stopped and I haven't felt it since.

I actually am hoping the baby may come sooner (39 weeks) than my others b/c my dh has to leave (military) a week or 2 after my EDD and I always have gone "overdue."

Right now I am using Traditional Medicines tea bags but may buy some loose in the future. We'll see...


----------



## Smokering

BerryMac: Yep, RRLT has always increased BHs for me. It's a good thing; that's how it tones the uterus (or so I assume?), by prompting it to 'exercise'.


----------



## BerryMac

Smokering:
Thanks for your reply.
I was a little worried, earlier, I was getting BH semi-regularly today. I hadn't felt them that strong, or often before. I know BH are supposed to be good, but WOW, pretty amazing stuff, that RRLT is.

At least this way we know it works, right?


----------



## Smokering

I guess so! Although interestingly, I can't recall having any BHs for a week or so, despite still drinking the RRL tea. Any theories? Maybe I need to up my dosage. I'm planning to go to 2 or 3 cups a day once I hit 37 weeks (I'm a little paranoid before then, because DH is out of town and I'm not allowed to homebirth before 37 weeks). The baby's still kicking and fine and all... just no Braxton-Hicks! Odd.


----------



## BerryMac

Smokering:

I'd think that maybe your body is used to RRL by now and maybe your uterus is as "toned" as it will get with the amount of RRL you ingest..although I am completely uneducated when it comes to this stuff.

I'm a little paranoid to increase my intake to more than a cup a day, if it makes me get BH as I am (about every 35 minutes, today).
I'm going to wait until my body gets used to it before even thinking about increasing to 2 cups/day.

On another note, I find it funny, when I mention that I'm drinking RRLT, some of my friends reactions are the typical, "oh no! That's a labour inducer!!!"
LOL
Even when I tell them it's NOT, but a uterine toner, they're all, "oh but my doctor said"....sheep.


----------



## Meksmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mousebandit* 
When you all steep your tea for a long time, or make big batches to dreink throughout the day, do you reheat it (and how), or just drink it room temp? I'm not liking it very much cold or room temp, but I wasn't sure whether to reheat it with herbs in, or strain and then reheat. THANKS!

Tracey Mouse

I strain it then keep it in a thermos. If I want some and its cold I put it in a saucepan and reheat it.... We don't own a microwave and I would be afraid to use it if we did due to losing nutrients...


----------



## *Aimee*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BerryMac* 

On another note, I find it funny, when I mention that I'm drinking RRLT, some of my friends reactions are the typical, "oh no! That's a labour inducer!!!"
LOL
Even when I tell them it's NOT, but a uterine toner, they're all, "oh but my doctor said"....sheep.

It can be for some women. My first was miscarried and my second was 4 weeks early so my midwife is telling me not to take it until 38 weeks. I'm going to take it at 36 weeks because I'm fine with going early. But for normal healthy pregnancies its great


----------



## Meksmama

I am bumping this up because it took me awhile to find and also I was looking for the strong infusion for labor which I found on the second page I think...

Instructions for the strong infusion to drink when labor is beginning:

On one ounce of raspberry leaves pour one pint of boiling water, cover and let steep for 30 minutes. Strain, and when the time for delivery is approaching drink the whole as hot as possible.

I am 36 weeks and trying to drink at least 3 cups a day now with more next week!! My body is definately toning.


----------



## abharrington

hi all...i'm new to teh RRL tribe. we JUST got a PPT this week and i can't wait to start the RRL. i drank it daily when i was preg with dd, although i didnt' know about the stronger version for during labor. since she was our first, its hard to say if it helped, but i did have a very short labor. i was induced (a whole other issue...lets not go there right now) at 1.00 and she was born at 5:45, so less than 5 hours total. and the first few hours i could hardly feel the contractions. i could tell from the moniter that they were happening but couldn't feel them. i had probably 2 hours of painful labor and i only pushed for 10 mins. cant' ask for better, especially with an induced first baby.

ok...off to have some tea...since it is







:







:







: here


----------



## NaturalFamiLEA

I've been taking it since Monday, when I turned 36 weeks. I can't say whether or not I feel more activity down there or not, since I've had a cough and that seemed to be progressing things (cough the baby out, anyone? ). I have one of those loose tea holders, and I re-used it daily until tonight when I put in fresh leaves. I don't really want an early baby, at least not before 38 weeks, so I don't want to over-do it!


----------



## Yaniris

I'm been drinking the RRT since I was 21 weeks, now I'm 26 weeks. I love it! I drink it hot with honey most of the days. I started with one cup now I'm up to 2 cups and sometimes 3. On some days I drink it cold with apple juice an it taste great. This is my second baby and I really hope it helps me have a better shorter labor. With my 1st baby it was a nightmare. It took me 13 years to get pregnant with my second so you can imagine. I have my fingers cross that this labor goes shorter and faster. Mean while I will continue enjoying my delicious tea.


----------



## GRTR

Hi! I'm new...but not new to pregnancy.







I'm 24 weeks pregnant today and I wanted to start drinking RRL before 28 weeks so I wanted to order it in the next few days. I also plan to do the strong and hot mixture when I go into labor. I plan to have a VBAC!

I wanted to order some RRL's in bulk but I'm not sure how much to order.

On this web site https://www.bulkherbstore.com They offer 1/2 lb of RRL. Or you can buy Mama's Red Raspberry Brew which is a premixed * 8 parts Red Raspberry leaf - cut
* 3 parts Alfalfa herb - cut
* 3 parts Peppermint leaf - cut
* 2 parts Nettle leaf - cut

So should I order 1/2 lb or a whole lbs? Which is better just the RRL or the premixed?


----------



## MovingMomma

Is the Bulk Herb Store still run by the Pearls?


----------



## GRTR

I honestly have no idea. Shoshanna is a mentioned name on the about us page.


----------



## Dillpicklechip

I'm...21 weeks I think? And I've been drinking RRL tea for a couple of weeks now. I let it steep for a long time (Traditional Medicinal tea bags), then add a bit of sugar and some lemon juice and put it in the fridge. I don't care for it warm, but I like a big glass when it is very cold. Quite refreshing.









I haven't been drinking it every single day, but once the weather warms up I think I will find the idea of drinking it cold every day more appealing.


----------



## Yaniris

I bought 2 pounds of RRT and 8 oz of Nettle. I re use my leafs for about 3 days so I that big 2 pound of bag is going to last me forever. I'm glad though that I bought the 2 pounds because I'm starting to do it a little stronger now and just re using the leaf twice. Maybe you should buy 1 pound, is better to have enough. Plus my husbands loves the tea and we drink it together every night.


----------



## Meksmama

one oz of RRL and one pint of water? Man I just weighed out 1 oz.,... THATS ALOT of herb for one pint of water..

I am just making sure I am correct in my measurements.


----------



## GRTR

I read some where 3 tablespoons of dried leaves to 1 cup of water.

I guess it really just depends how strong you want it.


----------



## BerryMac

mamade2:
I found that the RRL tea made me have Braxton Hicks, but I wonder if I had been having them all along but not strong enough to feel. RRL tones your uterus, which makes sense if it makes you have "practice contractions" - I started drinking one cup per day, steeped for 15 min, about 3 weeks from end of 2nd tri. I will be increasing to 2 cups per day this week.


----------



## homebirthmom

I forgot about this thread until today (6 months after having my baby!)

I started drinking RRL tea about a month before having him. I would usually just scoop about 1/2 cup RRL, 1/2 cup nettle, 1/4 cup peppermint. I know nettle is really high in minerals and supposed to prevent hemorrhage during or after labor, and the peppermint was really just for taste. Anyway, threw those in a pot of water, brought to a boil, then turned it off. I'd then strain that into a glass jar and drank it through the day (watering it down a bit)
I also did the super strong infusion during labor. I gulped down as much as possible. I'd say I drank about a cup worth, it was just so bitter!

Anyway, I had an amazing birth experience! I definitely believe in the power of herbs! This was my second birth (and second homebirth) but I didn't know about the tea with my first.

I was in active labor for about 2 hours, and he came right out in just a few pushes. No unbearable pain, no tearing, no excessive bleeding.

I also took blue and black cohosh ticture. I started the black a couple days before my due date (supposed to ripen cervix) and the blue I put into my tea the day I went into labor(the black cohosh is said to start labor, and it definitely did) . I had my son on his due date. I think that everything together helped me have a great labor. I know that these are powerful herbs and should be taken only if you feel confident with them and after doing some research and talking to your midwife about it.
I personally got great info from a book 'Wise Woman Herbal Childbearing year by Susun Weed.

Hope this info helps.


Jessica


----------



## Down2Earth

^What a great experience. The more I read this thread, the more I'm sure I need to drink RRL at the end!


----------



## jaceycat24

i am 32 weeks and started drinking one cup of alvita rrl tea. i am not getting any bh contractions so i am wondering should i drink maybe 2 or three cups a day? i am following the directions of one tea bag per 6oz of water and letting it steep till its cold. then i just chug it because i don't enjoy the taste. i also am not sure how i will make the labor infusion. maybe i could take the tea bags and measure out one oz and then do the qater. any suggestions?


----------



## TayTaysMama

This post is fascinating and I can't wait to use this info.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater

I am really trying to remember to drink mine now, I was slacking there for awhile.

My favorite way now is to make a 3 quart batch with my Mr. Coffee Iced Tea Maker and add 1 cup of sugar. Its sooo good. I take the bags out and let them steep in the pitcher longer.

If I drink it hot I add honey though.

I found its more convenient to make bigger batches.


----------



## jaceycat24

how many cups are you drinking a day?


----------



## BerryMac

Hi Adtake: (and anyone else asking about Braxton HIcks after drinking RRL tea...)
My first several weeks of taking RRL tea (at the end of my second trimester, I started late), I would get increased Braxton/Hicks activity, but nothing alarming. I've been told this is completely natural-RRL is a "uterine tonic" - it tones your uterus. And just like any other muscle, you can't make it stronger without working it out...
I'm sure there are some people whose care providers have recommended against RRL, and by all means, do what they say if you trust their judgement. All I know is, I'm drinking it (with my midwife's full approval, RRL is FULL of iron, too), and will perhaps - still deciding-drink the mother-of-all RRL teas when I go into labour.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## NaturalFamiLEA

I started taking RRL at 36 weeks. My son was born at 38 weeks, 3 days (my daughter took longer, at 40 weeks, 6 days, no RRL with her). I know the day we conceived, so it wasn't an issue of wrong dates! I had alot of coughing 3 weeks prior, that lasted 2 weeks (stopped the week before he was born) and I know that contributed to dilation (I could feel it!). I also wonder if RRL had anything to do with it, though.

The labor lasted as long as it did with my first, but it was definitely more intense. I had a water birth this time (birthing stool with my daughter) and didn't tear (I did with my daughter, but that was from over-pushing due to the midwife rushing me). I also had minimal bleeding (son is not even 2 weeks old and I'm not bleeding (really) anymore. But I was also taking alfalfa tea (which is great for minimal blood loss/postpartum bleeding).

I am wondering if it was the RRL that made this labor more intense. I definitely wouldn't say it was easier or less pain than with my daughter. Who knows!


----------



## LaffNowCryLater

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaturalFamiLEA* 
I started taking RRL at 36 weeks. My son was born at 38 weeks, 3 days (my daughter took longer, at 40 weeks, 6 days, no RRL with her). I know the day we conceived, so it wasn't an issue of wrong dates!


I hope that happens to me!! I had my last one at 40 weeks 5 days, but I really really hope this one comes around 38/39 weeks.


----------



## hanbanan

Help!

I've been religiously drinking RRL tea throughout my pregnancy. I like it strong, and drink about 3-4 cups a day. I just ran out of the stuff I've been drinking ( ordered online) and so I went to a local herb store ( she orders her herbs from Starwest) and I made some tea today. It tastes soo different, bitter, and I'm afraid to drink it. I bought a lot and just don't want to have to buy more....Is it normal to be bitter? none of the other batches I've had have been so bitter. This batch also had more stick-like pieces in it. Normal? What I'm worried about is that it is not all RRL, like it got mixed with something else that I should not be drinking...It was a little more grey than my older batch, but still had that fluffy holding-together look of RRL.

SHould I drink it? Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## BerryMac

Hanbanan
Hmm, I don't know-do you know any herbalists you could ask advice of?
Mine came kind of twiggy, but I got mine from a friend who owns the herb supply store.


----------



## Salema

Have any of you heard of benefits of RRL for the kidneys?

I am 18 weeks and am having some really terrible mood swings, low energy, no sex drive (unlike 2nd trimester with my son, which was all roses and sunshine and I couldn't get enough of my DH). An accupuncturist said I had weak kidney pulse, I've done a little research and think that my adrenals may be off kilter.

I've heard a little that nettles and RRL can help tone the kidneys, but am having trouble getting any definitive help. (My insurance changed, so the LAc isn't covered anymore, or I would go back to her!)


----------



## *Isra*

subbing...I just ordered some online and am going to order the Wise Woman Herbal book today too. Great thread, hope to read through it all!

Happy, healthy pregnancies to all!


----------



## A Mothers Love

OMG this thread is long!!!
Can I just ask a question that I am sure you have already answered on here somewhere.

I just had a m/s in Nov. I drank some RRLT after that & then stated taking Maca as well. My Q. is....I am 4w4d pregnant today. Is it okay to drink it NOW, or do I need to wait? if so,,,wait till when? how much? Is the kind already made into a tea bag from the healthfood store okay? that's what i used before.

Thank you all so much


----------



## mynetname

I've tried to wade through this wonderful thread to find these answers-it is getting long but very informative









I am sure this has already been answered somewhere:
Is it ever too early to drink it?
Is it a cup a day until you need a whole bunch before labour? What is the measurement for this?
Any counterindications? What is the latin name for the leaf? (my herbal book uses latin names and non-English words for the plants but even so it doesn't match up with the translation for raspberry. Will double-check again).
We too grew up with herbal remedies but never knew about RRL tea.


----------



## doularosemary

Latin name is _Rubus idaeus_.


----------



## bebebradford

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
OMG this thread is long!!!
Can I just ask a question that I am sure you have already answered on here somewhere.

I just had a m/s in Nov. I drank some RRLT after that & then stated taking Maca as well. My Q. is....I am 4w4d pregnant today. Is it okay to drink it NOW, or do I need to wait? if so,,,wait till when? how much? Is the kind already made into a tea bag from the healthfood store okay? that's what i used before.

Thank you all so much









Honey, if you had a miscarriage not that long ago I would advise you not to start drinking this tea.. ESP this early!! I'm no doctor, but I know alot of doctor's do not approve of this tea because it does make the uterus contract. Talk to your doctor before you drink it please!!


----------



## Goddess3_2005

NO this is a misconception about RRL, its perfectly safe and can prevent miscarriage to drink it through out pregnancy.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

The time that RRLT would be bad durring early pregnancy is if you had a tendency for premature labor, or if you had a m/c because of premature labor. Meaning, if the labor caused the miscarriage or was the m/c the result of the loss of the baby.

In my case, I "lost" the baby before I actually went into labor with my m/c. So I had no problem with RRLT very early.


----------



## Sour-Jane

Holy crap this thread is long, I just finished reading ALL 60 pages.

Whenever I drink my tea (I tightly pack one half of a small teaball full for a single serving) I feel more movement, I'm not sure what a Braxton Hicks contraction feels like, but my baby seems really active, anybody else have that or is it BH?

I made a pitcher of iced tea last night, I used a metal camping coffee pot to steep a handful, maybe more of loose leaves until the pot was just barely warm, then I put the percolator filter holder thing in a pitcher and poured the tea through there to strain it, then added Splenda (I didn't have enough honey, and didn't want to use sugar) I poured some into a water bottle with some added water and put that in the freezer, and put the jug in the fridge. I drank the water bottle full last night when it was nice and slushy, it didn't taste nearly as good as it does hot with honey. Today I tried some and instead of adding water, I used cranberry juice and it was pretty darn tasty. I sure wont be using Splenda again for it (my first time trying it, I don't think it tastes anything like sugar, but at least it's not aspartame...) I think the cranberry juice will be enough of a sweetener next time I make it.


----------



## air

This is the tribe I want to join. Just found out I am pregnant. Yahh.
Air


----------



## air

Anyone have a fav brand loose or bag of RRL tea?


----------



## Sour-Jane

Congratulations on your pregnancy Air and







to MDC!

In the thread there are suggestions for websites to buy the loose tea from, try searching within this post and you should find them. If I remember correctly, one was mountain rose herbs that was pretty reasonably priced and people really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *air* 
Anyone have a fav brand loose or bag of RRL tea?

I don't know about "favorite" brand, but I buy mine from The Bulk Herb Store on line. I get it for $3.30 a half pound. And they are very quick to ship.


----------



## lcaitlin

I'm joining this tribe! I have not read all 60 pages yet, but I'll try as my pregnancy progresses.

I'm 19 weeks, due September 28. Just finally recovering from awful hg (hyperemesis), and RRL tea has been basically the ONLY thing I have been able to drink. So by default I think I'm on the "regimen"...

I didn't know much about it until now, but RRL has been the only beverage I want to drink since the day I found out I was pregnant and started feeling sick. I drink at least 3-4 cups per day, often more.

We'll see if it pays off!

Lydia


----------



## cj'smommy

I got mine through this link from Mothering Mountain Rose Herbs since it helps MDC.


----------



## papschmitty

Subbing. Will try to read through the entire thread over the next couple days.


----------



## Hesperia

I can't possible read 60 pages right now, and the search function never works for me, maybe someone can shoot me a quick answer.

RRL whilst TTC....

I have a past 'history' of endometriosis (never had the lap surgery to confirm it, and it magically went away after changing my life majorly), so I've always been a bit concerned about the quality of my tissue. I was drinking about 2 cups of RRL tea per day (just dried bits in a bag) and I read somewhere that drinking the tea after ovulation can effect you negatively (ie the developing cells).

So, my question is, has anyone had sucess with TTC while drinking RRL? Did you drink it thoughout your whole cycle or only during the first half.

We are not currently TTC (ok, well I am mentally and physically, but not enough outwardly to say I am TTC), and I am not 100% sure when I ovulate. Thus throwing me for a loop on when to stop drinking the tea.

In short, I LOVE RRL tea, it so so tasty and refreshing. I would love to use it to help us TTC and I don't see any valid reason to stop drinking it after O. If I were to become pregnant I would begin drinking it again as soon as I found out....so 2 weeks of not drinking it doesn't seem to make sense....

Sorry for the novel.


----------



## HoneyTree

Hi, RRL mamas!!

I'm barely, barely pregnant, but pregnant just the same, and wanting very much to stay that way, so you KNOW I've got my RRL brewing every day!

I go the lazy route and buy Traditional Medicinals Organic Red Raspberry Leaf (1,500 mg) or their Pregnancy Tea, which has only 350 mg but also 175 mg of Nettle. Someday I may go wild hare and make my own blend, as I, too, find it a bit bitter on its own, but the Pregnancy Tea is very tasty to me, especially nice iced in the summer.


----------



## AnnieMarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hesperia* 
I can't possible read 60 pages right now, and the search function never works for me, maybe someone can shoot me a quick answer.

RRL whilst TTC....

I have a past 'history' of endometriosis (never had the lap surgery to confirm it, and it magically went away after changing my life majorly), so I've always been a bit concerned about the quality of my tissue. I was drinking about 2 cups of RRL tea per day (just dried bits in a bag) and I read somewhere that drinking the tea after ovulation can effect you negatively (ie the developing cells).

So, my question is, has anyone had sucess with TTC while drinking RRL? Did you drink it thoughout your whole cycle or only during the first half.

We are not currently TTC (ok, well I am mentally and physically, but not enough outwardly to say I am TTC), and I am not 100% sure when I ovulate. Thus throwing me for a loop on when to stop drinking the tea.

In short, I LOVE RRL tea, it so so tasty and refreshing. I would love to use it to help us TTC and I don't see any valid reason to stop drinking it after O. If I were to become pregnant I would begin drinking it again as soon as I found out....so 2 weeks of not drinking it doesn't seem to make sense....

Sorry for the novel.

I drank RRL and Nettle tea while TTC and throughout the first trimester, the only reason I stopped was that I got tired of the taste, but I know of no reason not to, it is really nourishing and good for both mama and baby - while ttc & pg.


----------



## Teenytoona

oops! double post!


----------



## Teenytoona

Holy Moley, Mommas, I never got back to you!!

I drank RRL Tea starting in oh about week 14. I had one hot cup of tea day for a while. In the late 2nd/3rd trimester I started drinking more. I then made pitchers of it iced and would drink a half gallon pitcher in about 2 days.

Senara was born at 42w 3 days on Feb 27th. It was supposed to be a homebirth, but we transferred to a hospital. We used castor oil to induce and blech, (make that a verrrrrrrry last option if you can). Labor lasted 26 hours, 22 of it at home. The babe was initially brow presentation, then compound, but we worked alot to reposition her. She was born vaginally, much to the resident doctor's dismay, I believe. She probably would have stayed in a bit longer had we not castor oiled her out. I imagine she would have repositioned a bit as well, which would have helped my labor, but those things don't really have to do with RRLT. I forgot all about the labor strength tea I had ready. Heh, my plans were not really put together, part of me wanted to wing it.

But, my PP bleeding was very light. It was actually as if a regular period was just stretched out a bit. Never passed a golf-ball sized clot. That I'd say is thanks to the tea.









Oh I bought mine from hereStony Mountain Herbs


----------



## D'sMama

I drink Celebration Herbals organic RRL tea, bulk weight. It's the only organic version I can find at my nearest health food store, so that's what I use. It's pretty yummy. I like it better than the individual bags, since I can adjust the concentration with the loose leaf.


----------



## selena_ski

After reading 60 pages of this thread, i decided to get some to try. I got the traditional medicine RRL tea, and brewed it over night, it is tasty. I think if it doesn't cause too many BHs on my trial run, i will be ordering some in bulk.


----------



## mrscompgeek

Anybody know if its safe to drink the Traditional Medicinal pregnancy tea while TTC? Should I stick to just the Raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## mrscompgeek

Bump


----------



## huskermommy

I wish I could answer this for you but I am unsure what is in the packaged tea.







:

Maybe someone else can help?

I gotta go get an iron (sold my old one) so that I can make my own bags of tea (rrl, nettle, alfalfa) esp to use after this LO comes so I don't have an excuse NOT to drink it!


----------



## artinhappiness

I'm sure this has probably already been answered in this crazy long thread, but when should we start taking RRL? I'm 12w0d today, and would like to start - but I wondered if it would be safer to wait until I crest the 2nd tri barrier at least.

I had a miscarriage about two years ago from unknown causes (I assume chomosomal abnormalities), so I don't think I'd have to worry about pre-term labor. Any thoughts?

I've also noticed quite a few of you talking about nettle...should we be drinking both to get the maximum benefits, or should I stick to RRL alone?


----------



## huskermommy

Ya know, its such a personal decision. I take rrl continuely so I wouldnt think twice about it. If you dont feel comfortable though, than dont. You will hear lots of different things from both sides.

As for the nettle, there are other benefits from that herb and they do not neccesarily effect the rrl, to my knowledge. If you just want to take the RRL, thats fine too!

Alfalfa is a great one!


----------



## Thing1Thing2

OK, I read from page 1 of this thread all the way to page 35.

I am 37 weeks 4 days pregnant. I just bought some TM RRL tea yesterday - had 2 cups today. Its very tasty.

Do you think Im starting too late to make a difference? I also have been taking a prenatal vitamin with RRL in it.. but there isnt much in there, and I dont take the vitamins religiously (prob like once a week)


----------



## swissmiss2584




----------



## huskermommy

How's everyone doing?


----------



## lwuertz

OK I haven't read much about this stuff or any of the posts on this thread yet, but I just picked up Traditional Medicinals Organic Pregnacy Tea which has red rasberry leaf, strawberry leaf, nettle leaf, spearmint leaf, bitter fennel fruit, rose hip, alfalfa leaf and lemon verbena leaf as well as just some plain red rasberry leaf tea from the same company.

So I guess starting at 25 weeks I'm going to give this stuff a whirl... Now off to read all these posts!


----------



## Naomi'sMommy

Sorry, guys, I don't wanna read through a million + posts...heehee....

BUT I have a question (I apologize if it's already been addressed).

I'm 31 weeks and want to brew a gallon of iced RRL to keep in the fridge....

I only have little tea bags, I boiled a pot of water (probably 6 cups), put in 10tea bags, let it seep for 45 minutes with the lid on the pot, put it in my pitcher and filled rest with water....same as I'd do with regular tea (except with regular tea I usually brew w/ 2 family sized tea bags and it is on the strong side when I let it seep for 20 minutes.....).....

Well, it was WEAK....any idea on making it stronger, how many bags should I use for a gallon?

The box says 1 bag per 8oz, but that's pretty much what I did (more actually) and it was very weak....

Any help much appreciated!!!! Thanks, ladies.


----------



## lwuertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naomi'sMommy* 
Sorry, guys, I don't wanna read through a million + posts...heehee....

BUT I have a question (I apologize if it's already been addressed).

I'm 31 weeks and want to brew a gallon of iced RRL to keep in the fridge....

I only have little tea bags, I boiled a pot of water (probably 6 cups), put in 10tea bags, let it seep for 45 minutes with the lid on the pot, put it in my pitcher and filled rest with water....same as I'd do with regular tea (except with regular tea I usually brew w/ 2 family sized tea bags and it is on the strong side when I let it seep for 20 minutes.....).....

Well, it was WEAK....any idea on making it stronger, how many bags should I use for a gallon?

The box says 1 bag per 8oz, but that's pretty much what I did (more actually) and it was very weak....

Any help much appreciated!!!! Thanks, ladies.

I read through about 40 pages last night and from what I understand of those posts RRL tends to be pretty weak tasting compared to other teas. If it is a nice dark amber color then it is the right strength.


----------



## Naomi'sMommy

Thank you Lisa!

My tea was not dark amber, I think I'll throw in an extra 2 bags next time.


----------



## chichona

Hi guys! I started drinking three glasses of RRL tea this week! I am 23 weeks, and did not try this with my first pregancy. I did find out that when I make my strong infusion for labor, they will let me drink it at the hospital! I have a labor and delivery nurse friend and she said I can bring in anything that is a clear liquid! Yeah! I dont have to worry about only drinking half of it in a hurry in the parking lot!


----------



## janasmama

Hello!

I was drinking RRL mix in the beginning of my pg and then I started slacking. For the last week I've been getting back on it so I thought I would join this tribe to remind me to keep it up.

I'm not so sure that RRL tea has made any difference for me in labor itself (both of mine were longer) but I do believe it helps the uterus and the other herbs like alfalfa and nettle that I mix are definitely a benefit.

I do want to try the strong mix during labor. That will be interesting to find out.


----------



## Thing1Thing2

Hi - ever since I read this thread Ive been drinking 3 cups a day of the TM.

Im wondering how to make the version that you drink when you go into labor with TM tea and not loose tea.

Does anyone know how many tea bags to how much water? I want to try this, but do not have time to deal with the loose tea.

38 weeks 5 days as of today!


----------



## theboodges

Hello! We just found out about pregnancy with baby number 3 about a week ago. I drank rrl tea at the end of my second pregnancy, up to several cups of strong tea a day the last week or two of delivery, and had an amazing labor and delivery! I am planning to drink some throughout this pregnancy, so I would love to join this tribe too!

Does anyone gather and dry their own leaves? We have access to an abundance of them, and a dehydrator. THey look much greener than the stuff I bought in tea bags during the last pregnancy though, so I am wonderring if it may be stronger. Any experience with this?

I will try to catch up on the rest of the post as the pregnancy progresses, but it will probably take me a bit!

Thanks!

Have a great week!

Christy


----------



## prairiechild

I've never dried my own, but have read of others who have and I'm sure that would be much fresher and better.


----------



## janasmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theboodges* 
Hello! We just found out about pregnancy with baby number 3 about a week ago. I drank rrl tea at the end of my second pregnancy, up to several cups of strong tea a day the last week or two of delivery, and had an amazing labor and delivery! I am planning to drink some throughout this pregnancy, so I would love to join this tribe too!

Does anyone gather and dry their own leaves? We have access to an abundance of them, and a dehydrator. THey look much greener than the stuff I bought in tea bags during the last pregnancy though, so I am wonderring if it may be stronger. Any experience with this?

I will try to catch up on the rest of the post as the pregnancy progresses, but it will probably take me a bit!

Thanks!

Have a great week!

Christy

Welcome and congrats on your new pregnancy. Drying your own is going to be fresher, thus, more potent and herbs do lose their benefits as they age.

I don't dry my own but I do get it from someone who does. I get a mix of RRL, nettle, alfalfa, peppermint and lemon balm.


----------



## Klynne

New here!
30.5 weeks and I just got my bag og rrl. I couldn't believe it but the local health food stores stopped carrying rrl since the birth of dd. *arg* I scoured the city and ended up finding some in another city close by by total accident. hurrah!

Last pg I drank rrl from about 25 weeks and had a wonderful delivery, probably lots of factors to that but I'm sure the rrl helped. I noticed this time around that the tea doesn't taste very strong, is this a sign that it's not strong enough? (I'm not mixing any other herb in, at the time)

Has anyone taken rrl capsules instead of brewing it? (I'm sure it's been discussed)


----------



## mara'smama

Hi There! My name is Kristi. I am a big fan of RRL tea and drank it with my first pregnancy like this: 1 cup daily in 1st trimester, 2 cups in 2nd, and 3 cups up until the end. Well, actually i stopped once i was put on bedrest and told i was 2cm dilated at 34 weeks. I gave birth at 35wks, 6 days pregnant and had a totaly healthy baby girl. I wasn't able to drink the strong stuff before delivery as it wasn't recommended with preemies but i plan to go all the way this time (if i can). I had a very amazing delivery regardless. My mom had 56+ hours of labour and mine was under 12. I had no after pains, the nurses were SHOCKED at how well i did during labour, afterwards and how my body just "was made to have babies", SO MANY nurses told me that. I am wondering how to make the strong brew for pre-labour though? Does anybody have info on that?


----------



## lwuertz

The strong recipe is in the first post on this thread:

Quote:

It was not until sometimes after the birth of my daughter that I read a book my mother had brought with her from Scotland entitled Dragged to Light by W.H. Box of Plymouth, England. In it I found the secret of just how to take the tea so it would truly work wonders during labor and delivery. Box said, 'On one ounce of raspberry leaves pour one pint of boiling water, cover and let steep for 30 minutes. Strain, and when the time for delivery is approaching drink the whole as hot as possible.'


----------



## janasmama

^ Well, I don't want to burst anyone's bubble but I didn't have any after birth pains with my first but I had awful ones with my second and I drank tea both times.

Labor is really such an intense activity I do wonder how much the tea could really even help...I'm not trying to be negative or anything...I mean I drink the tea too mostly b/c it's recommended by my MW but I certainly wouldn't hand over my amazing efforts during labor to RRL tea.


----------



## Celticqueen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
^ Well, I don't want to burst anyone's bubble but I didn't have any after birth pains with my first but I had awful ones with my second and I drank tea both times.

Labor is really such an intense activity I do wonder how much the tea could really even help...I'm not trying to be negative or anything...I mean I drink the tea too mostly b/c it's recommended by my MW but I certainly wouldn't hand over my amazing efforts during labor to RRL tea.

I've wondered this same thing...

-Caitrin


----------



## chichona

:
I have wondered how much of a difference it will make also, but it cant hurt to try right? Every pregnancy/ labor is different!


----------



## Enudely

:


----------



## mara'smama

Well, you didn't burst my bubble i just thought this was a thread on pro RRL tea drinking. Sorry 'bout that! I am pumped to have read some of the testimonials of other people on previous pages of this thread and i do believe it will aide in my pregnancy, labour and delivery this time again. If your not a believer then why post on this thread?


----------



## chichona

Antbody have any idea about the maximum RRL tea i can drink in one day? I just got my shipment of bulk RRL, and I have been drinking 32oz a day- about three cups. Well, it is getting super hot and very humid here and would like to know how much more is safe? Sky's the limit?


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I can easily drink 1/2 gallon or more in the summer. No side effects.


----------



## mara'smama

Did you drink 1/2 galon or more in all the trimesters? I heard it is unsafe to drink more than 1 cup in 1st, 2 cups in 2nd, ect. Do you have a link to the info you gathered? i'm interested as i may up my dose then!


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Sky is the limit in all trimesters in my experience. I have never had a single side effect from rrlt. When I was suffering from ptl I had to drink my rrl to keep the contractions away. I realize for some people it apparently causes contractions this has never been the case for me. Check out susanweed.com


----------



## madeofstardust

wow, i just read this entire thread! over the course of three days of course!
i ordered a lb of rrlt yesterday and can't wait for its arrival! i'm currently 17 weeks pregnant with my first :]
i hope it works magic!


----------



## bkbabymomma

I drink 4 cups a day, iced. It does bring on contractions sometimes, but nothing alarming. I boil a quart of water, and then add 4 raspberry leaf bags, 1 nettles bag, and 2 bags of Celestial Seasonings Cranberry Apple Zinger. Also a tablespoon or two of raw honey. I think it tastes great.

My best friend just had her baby today. She drank the "strong infusion" to help things along and it caused her to throw up and pee herself. I think maybe her mistake was using 4 tea bags to one cup of water. Anyway, a cautionary tale, don't go too strong... (She had a nice quick labor though, and a healthy 10 lb. baby, no tearing.)


----------



## nubianamy

Huh. I think labor itself causes women to throw up and pee themselves.







I doubt I would blame it on the RRL tea!!

I have never measured RRL or nettle, but I do a small handful of each (loose) in a quart of boiling water, steep overnight or during the day, and drink iced about 1 cup each morning. Tastes pretty gross.









I didn't drink it during labor the first time, but I plan to put my mom on RRL duty this time so I won't forget!

Reading the instructions... "1 oz RRL into 1 pt boiling water, cover & steep 30 min, strain & drink hot"... are you supposed to do this once? Twice? Every hour?

And how much is one ounce of leaves? Maybe I need to find someone with a scale!


----------



## lwuertz

I think you are just supposed to make one big batch and drink it all at once.


----------



## amorifera

I'm about to order RRL tea in bulk, as it's hard to get here in Spain. Does anyone have any idea of how much I will need for the duration of my pregnancy? I'm just at the end of my first trimester. I'm afraid I'm bad with weights and measures. :-(

Laurel


----------



## LionTigerBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amorifera* 
I'm about to order RRL tea in bulk, as it's hard to get here in Spain. Does anyone have any idea of how much I will need for the duration of my pregnancy? I'm just at the end of my first trimester. I'm afraid I'm bad with weights and measures. :-(

Laurel

Laurel, I'm about 6 or so weeks pregnant and I'm ordering 3 lbs, which I figured should be more than enough if I use about a teaspoon a day and then the strong batch at the end.


----------



## amorifera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
Laurel, I'm about 6 or so weeks pregnant and I'm ordering 3 lbs, which I figured should be more than enough if I use about a teaspoon a day and then the strong batch at the end.

Thanks, that helps a lot! I'm going to order it today from mountain rose herbs. Nobody here in Spain has ever heard of it! (They are really in the dark ages, birth wise)


----------



## chichona

I am currently drinking at least a gallon of iced RRL a day. I think 3 pounds could get you through your pregancy, and if you have some leftover you can drink it post partum to help stengthen your uterus!

nubianamy-
There is 8 ounces in a cup (roughly), so 1/4 cup would be 2 ounces. Just make sure to pack down the leaves well when measuring.
Also maybe it tastes gross becasue you are steeping it to long? I let a pot sit for 30 minutes last week on accident and it tasted really bitter. I usually steep for 15- 20 minutes.


----------



## AnnieMarie

I also steep mine overnight susun weed style and drink it cold the next day, I add hibiscus flowers for flavour though and have it with alfalfa and some honey - it is yummy that way, but quite strong


----------



## madeofstardust

i got mine in the mail today! it is quite tastey, i'm so glad to be starting my little tea ritual :]


----------



## mara'smama

Does it make any of you nauseous at times? Sometimes when i drink it my nausea gets worse. I'm still 1st trimester so that could be why.


----------



## mara'smama

Oh, and i vomited with my first labour (twice actually). I didn't pee myself but lots of mothers do.


----------



## mara'smama

I googled what 1 ounce was in teaspoons and it's 6 teaspoons!
1 pint is 2 cups!
When it comes down to making the strong brew for labour i will use this info and boil 2 cups water and use 6 teaspoons of the loose leaf tea.

During pregnancy i use a mixture of the bags and loose leaf but i do taste the difference in potency when it's the loose tea... i believe it is way better.


----------



## Enudely

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara'smama* 
Does it make any of you nauseous at times? Sometimes when i drink it my nausea gets worse. I'm still 1st trimester so that could be why.

I don't know if it makes my nasea (sp?) worse, but it *definitely* doesn't make it better


----------



## mara'smama

Well, i thought i'd share with you ladies how to make the perfect brew from loose leaves. I used to use a spice ball and stuff the leaves inside and then have it hang inside the teapot. Now, i use a bodem coffee maker... do you know what kind i mean? The coffee presses that make 2 cups of coffee and have a press filter that you work manually. Well, i boil my 1-2 cups of water and add 1-2tsp of the loose leaves (depending if i am making 1 or two cups) and i let the boiling water sit and brew for about 20 minutes on the leaves, then i slowly press it down and all the tea remains under the filter. No more floaties in my drink. I do prefer to drink it chilled with honey and another flavor of tea or a shot of fruit juice.

It is so simple to make this way that i thought i'd share it with you.


----------



## Chakra

I make mine the susun weed way. Yummy and healthy.

http://www.susunweed.com/How_to_make_Infusions.htm


----------



## jellymum

I just found this thread, and I haven't read all of it so I don't know if my question may have been answered before. I am just wondering if anyone knows if it makes a difference if you are taking rrl capsules vs drinking the tea? this is my first pregnancy, and some my family members have sworn by rrl, but I think all of them took the capsules. They say to take rrl up until 6-8 weeks before the due date and then switch to rr complex. Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## mara'smama

I'm not sure if it makes a difference or not... i'm thinking it might though if they say to make the fresh brew for the weeks prior to labor. I know the loose leaf teas are stronger and have more impact than the bag teas. I buy both though. Lately i only use the bag teas if i am out somewhere. It's nice to have them in my purse and i'm sure the capsules come in handy that way too. Are you against drinking the tea? I find it is better to drink iced with some honey it it. Tastes rather nice that way! Hope you find some better answers than mine.


----------



## jellymum

I'm not against the tea, taking the capsules is just the way that I had heard about it, and now I'm getting close enough to my due date that I'm wondering if there is a point to changing now


----------



## jule924

I'm in the process of ordering some loose RRL tea. I haven't talked to my m/w about it yet. I have an appt. on Tuesday with her.

My question is regarding increased b/h cxt with it. With my 2nd lo I had some bleeding at 32 weeks with some increased cxt - still not sure if it was pre-term labor, because at that time nothing was happening with my cervix. Then at 34 weeks, 2 days real labor came on and he was born (I did have the steroid shots to mature his lungs, but I have a feeling that may be what caused the real cervix-changing labor to come on - who knows!?!?!?)

Is RRL tea a good idea for me at 31 weeks now? Maybe I should wait until 36 weeks or so just to be safe?


----------



## Fiestabeth

Hi. There's no way I can wade through this very long thread, so can someone tell me if it is recommended to start RRL tea from the beginning of pregnancy? Thanks!


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fiestabeth* 
Hi. There's no way I can wade through this very long thread, so can someone tell me if it is recommended to start RRL tea from the beginning of pregnancy? Thanks!

If you are not prone to pre-term labor, it is ok, and even perhaps advisable, to begin drinking it from the beginning. The only warnings I have ever really heard is when you have had previous a m/c or are prone to pre-term labor.

It is great for before, during, and after baby.


----------



## Fiestabeth

Cool, thank you!!


----------



## bkbabymomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mara'smama* 
Oh, and i vomited with my first labour (twice actually). I didn't pee myself but lots of mothers do.

Just to clarify -- my friend who vomited and peed herself after drinking very-strong RRL during labor, it happened within a minute of drinking the tea. I trust her instincts about RRL being the cause and I plan on being a little more cautious about my "dosage" when the time comes.


----------



## OrchideZ

I am enjoying my RRL blend and drinking it all day long.








Wanted to just post for anyone else with a thyroid condition like me to make sure to avoid alfalfa and lemon balm! These two ingredients interact with thyroid meds and can mess with your hormone levels. Just thought I would pass the info along...


----------



## nubianamy

I've drank the really strong brew all the way through pregnancy and had no ill effects.


----------



## juniper.mama

love rrl tea! i brew it as sun-tea in a mason jar with a sliced up organic lemon.. yum!








my 2.5 year old loves it too!


----------



## janasmama

I drink a strong brew all the time also. Lately though, I was wondering if it is possible to build up a tolerance to RRL tea and if it would be better to take breaks from it every other week or so. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## lwuertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
I drink a strong brew all the time also. Lately though, I was wondering if it is possible to build up a tolerance to RRL tea and if it would be better to take breaks from it every other week or so. Does anyone know about this?

That's an interesting theory... like some people build a tolerance to alcohol or caffine. Hmm....


----------



## MoonStarFalling

IIRC Susan Weed's page on RRL says that you do not build a tolerance to rrl. It is okay to drink it every day.


----------



## janasmama

Thanks for that info...do you have a link to that site?


----------



## LionTigerBear

I have been drinking the RRL almost every day. I drink it cold, iced, and sweetened with plenty of honey.







For me, it seems to help slightly with my morning sickness, for sure.

Here is what I was NOT expecting: my husband LOVES it!







Also my toddler son loves it too. So now I have to make extra batches of it because it disappears so quickly! I make big gallon size containers of it and it disappears in a couple of days! Who knew?


----------



## chichona

I also have been drinking it like crazy! I ordered 2 lbs of it less than 2 months ago and had to place another order! I am currently drinking at least a gallon of RRL tea a day because it is so hot. My toddler also loves it too, he asks 'peas' everytime he sees me pouring a fresh glass!


----------



## truelife

It took days, but I have read this entire thread.

I have a question:

How do you know if your tea is strong enough?

I combined 4 pts RRL, 2 pts nettle, 1 pt alfalfa, and 1/2 pt peppermint into a large container. I then put a heaping cup into a 2 qt jar, let the tea simmer for 3 hours, strained and then poured into a 1 gallon jug. The tea tastes somewhat weak but has the amber color I have read about in this thread. I'm starting this at 34 weeks so I want to make sure I make up for lost time.

Do my tea ratios look good and is the tea strong enough?


----------



## StrawHatBrat

Just a good trick to share for making perfect tea.... use the loose tea you buy in bulk and brew it in a large french press. It works really well, the leaves are free floating until you press the plunger down and it made strong tea really fast


----------



## ~Megan~

I drink it when I think of it. Not my favorite stuff though. Its better iced and with honey, IMO.

I also took the capsule of dried leaves when I was pregnant last time. I did have a pretty easy labor and delivery, I think. The hard part only lasted 4 hours total.


----------



## DebraC

So im 30 wks due oct 1, 08 and Ive been drink RRLT since 26 wks. Im starting to drink it more than just once a day. About 3 times a day. But the stuff that i bought was just from the local grocery store. Its box tea and bagged and brand name is Traditional Medicinals. I drank this same tea with my last pregnancy. I labored at home for about 3 hours, 45 min drive to hopital and 2 hours later had my baby. I was also taking primrose oil. I have a few questions.
Is this brand good enough?
Should i be drinking 3x a day or more?
Is it ok to put a little bit of sugar in it?
Should i drink it hot or cold or does it matter?
And my last question is about the tea during labor. Is this tea good enough or strong enough or should i get something more concentrated for that day?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks ladies


----------



## MoonStarFalling

TM brand is fine it's just more expensive than buying it in bulk. Drink as much of it as you want, hot or cold, with honey is yummy. For labor just use more tea bags and let it brew for several hours with a lid on.


----------



## njbeachgirl

Just wanted to update. I drank RRL throughout my latest pregnancy (from about 10 weeks on- when I found out I was pg) and I had a wonderful, easy homebirth. Only two hours after I was really sure I was in labor, he was here! And it was only about 4 pushes.

Here's my birth story


----------



## Pyrodjm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DebraC* 
Is this brand good enough?
Should i be drinking 3x a day or more?
Is it ok to put a little bit of sugar in it?
Should i drink it hot or cold or does it matter?
And my last question is about the tea during labor. Is this tea good enough or strong enough or should i get something more concentrated for that day?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks ladies

That brand is fine, but I found that I liked the taste of the loose tea better and it was cheaper in bulk. I only drink it sweetened, that should not make a difference. I have been drinking it iced by the pitcher lately, 3x or more a day is fine.


----------



## janasmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DebraC* 
So im 30 wks due oct 1, 08 and Ive been drink RRLT since 26 wks. Im starting to drink it more than just once a day. About 3 times a day. But the stuff that i bought was just from the local grocery store. Its box tea and bagged and brand name is Traditional Medicinals. I drank this same tea with my last pregnancy. I labored at home for about 3 hours, 45 min drive to hopital and 2 hours later had my baby. I was also taking primrose oil. I have a few questions.
Is this brand good enough?
Should i be drinking 3x a day or more?
Is it ok to put a little bit of sugar in it?
Should i drink it hot or cold or does it matter?
And my last question is about the tea during labor. Is this tea good enough or strong enough or should i get something more concentrated for that day?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! thanks ladies

You should be drinking it at least 3x day. It's okay if to use sugar if that is what you like. I prefer honey.

It doesn't matter if you drink it hot or cold. Since it's summer, I prefer cold.

The quality of tea depends on the age of the leaf. The fresher the better. There is probably a sell by date on the box so just make sure it is a good date.


----------



## DebraC

OK great. The taste of the tea doesnt really bother me even if its plain. I will be drinking probably more of it through the day. It is a bit relaxing drinking it hot. The other day i took a nice bath in my huge jetted tub, playing relaxing music and sipped on my tea. It wasnt steaming hot but warm. I just love doing that.


----------



## Three~Little~Birds

I notice that I have more BH contractions after drinking the tea. I am 38 weeks. Does RRL bring on labour at all? What if it's combined with Evening Primrose Oil?


----------



## calendula

subbing


----------



## janasmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatotwo* 
I notice that I have more BH contractions after drinking the tea. I am 38 weeks. Does RRL bring on labour at all? What if it's combined with Evening Primrose Oil?

People probably have their own ideas of whether RRL brings on labor but since it does tone the uterus it makes sense that it would cause bh ctx. I personally don't think it brings on labor though. Like any other 'natural' induction method, it's only going to work if labor is on it's way anyway.


----------



## mamarabolli

:


----------



## NinaK

Hi all--So glad I found this. I just ordered some raspberry leaf tea, but now I realized it didn't say it was RED raspberry leaf tea. Is there only one kind? Did I get the right thing?

Here's a link to where I ordered it:
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/r.html

What do you think? Thanks for any input, Nina


----------



## Pyrodjm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NinaK* 
Hi all--So glad I found this. I just ordered some raspberry leaf tea, but now I realized it didn't say it was RED raspberry leaf tea. Is there only one kind? Did I get the right thing?

Here's a link to where I ordered it:
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/bulkherb/r.html

What do you think? Thanks for any input, Nina

Yes that is the right tea. The "leaf" part is what you need to look for. Many mamas including myself ordered it from Mountain Rose. I love the taste, enjoy!


----------



## NinaK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pyrodjm* 
Yes that is the right tea. The "leaf" part is what you need to look for. Many mamas including myself ordered it from Mountain Rose. I love the taste, enjoy!

Great--Thanks for the quick answer!


----------



## chartris

Hi, I've been reading this post for days and I finally got to the end of it haha. I am almost 31 weeks pregnant with baby #4 and I started having my tea two weeks ago. I have 3 cups a day for now and I'll probably start making a pot of it and just drinking it throughout the day in a couple of weeks. I am definately going to try to strong brew for labor. My water never breaks on it's own during labor, I always get stuck at 6 cm and can't get any further for hours until the break my water. I'm hoping with some toning of the uterus maybe it'll work more efficiently and pop that bag of water haha.


----------



## janasmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chartris* 
Hi, I've been reading this post for days and I finally got to the end of it haha. I am almost 31 weeks pregnant with baby #4 and I started having my tea two weeks ago. I have 3 cups a day for now and I'll probably start making a pot of it and just drinking it throughout the day in a couple of weeks. I am definately going to try to strong brew for labor. My water never breaks on it's own during labor, I always get stuck at 6 cm and can't get any further for hours until the break my water. I'm hoping with some toning of the uterus maybe it'll work more efficiently and pop that bag of water haha.

Higly unlikely that the tea will help your water break....I've had the same thing, where my water never breaks and I've drank the tea religously. Your water might eventually break, it would just make labor a lot longer. I'm going for my water breaking on its own this time....or the baby will just be born in the caul.


----------



## Pyrodjm

Just wanted to update.

I drank RRLT occasionally from 20 wks until 32 weeks and then I drank 2 cups-1 quart iced daily until delivery. I had a short labor, for a first time mom. Under 5 hours from first contraction to baby.

Link to my Birth story.


----------



## J2

Hi everyone!

I am about ready to take RRL in pill form. Does anyone know how much to take in the pill form?

Also, if you take the pill form, what brand do you buy? I just bought Nature's Sunshine, but have now found several other MUCH cheaper brands. I trust Nature's Sunshine products, but perhaps other brands would be just as good?


----------



## Mandala126

Hi everyone!!
Can I join in?
My midwife had me drink 9 bags a day (she used to sell really good stuff, not anymore







) five weeks before due date. Labor was wonderful and so was the delivery. I've been drinking pregnancy mix everyday until the 5 wks prior to delivery. I believe RRL works







:!!


----------



## hollyvangogh

Hi! I'm 19 weeks 2 days today. I'm just starting RRL today (had the darndest time finding it after we moved). I'm hoping I can still benefit and I'm VERY excited to try the strong stuff at delivery time. This is my first babe.


----------



## Queen of my Castle

I haven't started drinking it yet, but I have been picking and drying the leaves from our driveway- we have tons! I already have a big bag.

Last pregnancy I drank it from 16 weeks on, when I started vigorous Braxton Hicks. I drank it to replace the work my bh were doing. For the record, I had a 4.5 hour labour, 2 minute delivery. (mind you, my first was 3.5 hours...induced







)

I plan to start drinking soon!


----------



## KikaKika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I haven't started drinking it yet, but I have been picking and drying the leaves from our driveway- we have tons! I already have a big bag.

Just a warning - all the leaves picked for drying (for your tea) should not be anywhere near your driveway. If you have cars passing around there, please try another alternative. Exhaust fumes damage those plants, and this is not something you want in your tea.
There are different guidelines, but it's better to be safe, and try not to harvest withing 50ft of the road, and nowhere near a driveway.


----------



## skolbut

Nana drinks mommy's tea!! My mom came over the other day feeling a little down and getting over a cold... I keep mine in an ice tea jar in the fridge... she had some and loved it! (of course, she's the one that recommended it to me in the first place, crunchy mama from the 70's). She's into doing holistic things for her health and hasn't been feeling very womanly lately, so now she's drinking my tea! lol.

On a side note, my ds has asked for some of mommy's drink in his sippy cup and LOVES it so much he now asks for 'ice tea' instead of milk, water, or juice!


----------



## swissmiss2584

I just had my baby and had a 2 hour labor plus a 2 hour pushing phase. My midwife said that I had plenty of room in my pelvis but the baby's head was facing my side instead of my back and kept hitting my pubic bone so that is why the pushing took so long. Other than the pushing I believe that the combination of me drinking STRONG brews of RRLT and taking 5W herbs plus lots of prayer was the cause of my extremely short labor. It was a blur!

I do have a question though. My teenage cousin is having PMS pains and discomforts so I suggested RRL supplements. How should she take them? Every day or just around the time she will start her period?


----------



## papschmitty

I was trying to drink plain RRL but it just wasn't sitting too well with my nausea. I finally ordered pregnancy tea from Birth Junkie and actually like it! It's a combo of RRL, spearamint, nettle, alfalfa, oatstraw, rosehips, fennel, and lemongrass. I hope it works!


----------



## lwuertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swissmiss2584* 
I do have a question though. My teenage cousin is having PMS pains and discomforts so I suggested RRL supplements. How should she take them? Every day or just around the time she will start her period?


My sister is/was having similar problems and I told her to do a glass a day. I don't know if she actually did it though.


----------



## theboodges

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatotwo* 
I notice that I have more BH contractions after drinking the tea. I am 38 weeks. Does RRL bring on labour at all? What if it's combined with Evening Primrose Oil?

It did bring on contractions for me, but I started drinking it at 39 weeks, and my body was already ready. It didn't end up starting real labor, but did bring on sets of contractions that helped me dialate the first few cm.

Good luck!

Christy


----------



## theboodges

Does anyone have experience with RRL tea and subchorionic hematomas? I have one that is acting up right now. I have been drinking red clover infusion with a little RRL, but not every day since I forget too often. Any guess on whether it could help or be harmful at this point?

Thanks!

Christy


----------



## maliceinwonderland

Hey everyone. I posted this question in my ddc but I figured I should ask *THE TRIBE*









If you lost a pregnancy, but hadn't miscarried, would drinking RRL tea move things along at all?

I've had this nagging thought for the last couple days and I thought RRL tea would be a safe bet if the baby is gone, and if nothing is wrong then I can drink it anyway so either way I'm set, right?

The other question I have is, if you already have pretty quick labours, what is RRL tea going to do? My labours have been 2 hours and 3 hours. It's not going to make the baby just fall out when I'm due while I'm making breakfast or anything, right?


----------



## lwuertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maliceinwonderland* 
The other question I have is, if you already have pretty quick labours, what is RRL tea going to do? My labours have been 2 hours and 3 hours. It's not going to make the baby just fall out when I'm due while I'm making breakfast or anything, right?









From what I've read on here, no.


----------



## box_of_rain

Who can give me a recipe for iced RRL tea? I'd like to make a half gallon at a time. Does anyone have a yummy recipe that incorporates at least RRL and nettle? I'm headed to the co-op tomorrow to get my herbs.

Thanks!


----------



## theboodges

I'm going to quit with the RRL for now. I have an sch, my OB isn't familiar with it, and the one herbalist I talked to said she wouldn't mix rrl with this. Hopefully things will go better and I can use it again before delivery though!

Good luck ladies!

Christy


----------



## lwuertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *box_of_rain* 
Who can give me a recipe for iced RRL tea? I'd like to make a half gallon at a time. Does anyone have a yummy recipe that incorporates at least RRL and nettle? I'm headed to the co-op tomorrow to get my herbs.

Thanks!










I use tea bags... so I wouldn't be sure on the amount of loose leaf for you.

I did find some stuff that said making "sun" iced tea was bad because it harbors bacteria and doesn't get the water hot enough.

I use 12 tea bags of RRL in my pitcher. Boil the water in my tea kettle, pour it over the tea bags and then cover the pitcher. This fills the 1 gallon pitcher about halfway. Once it's done seeping, I pull out all the tea bags and pour in my favorite juice (right now it's apple) to fill it the rest of the way.


----------



## janasmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theboodges* 
I'm going to quit with the RRL for now. I have an sch, my OB isn't familiar with it, and the one herbalist I talked to said she wouldn't mix rrl with this. Hopefully things will go better and I can use it again before delivery though!

Good luck ladies!

Christy

I always just fill up the pitcher that I will be storing the tea in and then boil that amount of water. I take a really large handful (If it were to be compressed it might be the size of a tennis ball, maybe a bit bigger) of loose tea and put it in the water after it has begun to boil.

My tea has about 4 or 5 different herbs including nettle in it. Right now I can't remember what they are. My local herbalist custom mixes it for me. Maybe you could ask yours to do the same.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
I use 12 tea bags of RRL in my pitcher. Boil the water in my tea kettle, pour it over the tea bags and then cover the pitcher. This fills the 1 gallon pitcher about halfway. Once it's done seeping, I pull out all the tea bags and pour in my favorite juice (right now it's apple) to fill it the rest of the way.

Mmmmm. Juice tea. That sounds good.


----------



## mrscompgeek

Hi ladies, I am not pregnant yet but am hoping to TTC in september. I am planning to use RRLT during my pregnancy. My only fear/question is this. I am having a home/water birth with a midwife but my midwife is 2 hours away. Since this is my first I have no idea how long my labor will be. My mother had very short labors/births with all of us, with me she went into labor at 9am and had me at 12:12 pm, with my brother she was at the hospital for 14 minutes before he was born, with my sister she was in labor about 4 hours and with my baby brother she went into labor about midnight and had him at 4am. Now I know that doesnt mean thats how I will be but Im just thinking. Anybody have any advice? The only other midwife close to me is a hour away which is closer than the first but the closer one is also $700 more and insurance wont cover it.


----------



## janasmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrscompgeek* 
Hi ladies, I am not pregnant yet but am hoping to TTC in september. I am planning to use RRLT during my pregnancy. My only fear/question is this. I am having a home/water birth with a midwife but my midwife is 2 hours away. Since this is my first I have no idea how long my labor will be. My mother had very short labors/births with all of us, with me she went into labor at 9am and had me at 12:12 pm, with my brother she was at the hospital for 14 minutes before he was born, with my sister she was in labor about 4 hours and with my baby brother she went into labor about midnight and had him at 4am. Now I know that doesnt mean thats how I will be but Im just thinking. Anybody have any advice? The only other midwife close to me is a hour away which is closer than the first but the closer one is also $700 more and insurance wont cover it.

I honestly don't believe that RRL tea is going to make you have a labor that would be so entirely quick if it wasn't going to be quick already. RRLT tones the uterus which is really just the elastic tension of the uterus. I think RRLT gives good overall health to the uterus for responding to contractions and for contracting post partum.


----------



## treehugginhippie

I'm drinking a quart a day now...almost 38 weeks now.

I wanted to share this...I got a tea stain right on my front tooth from being so good about drinking it







Thank goodness I went for a cleaning at the dentist and it polished right off but I was really self conscious about before then. I now drink my tea from a straw


----------



## Queen of my Castle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KikaKika* 
Just a warning - all the leaves picked for drying (for your tea) should not be anywhere near your driveway. If you have cars passing around there, please try another alternative. Exhaust fumes damage those plants, and this is not something you want in your tea.
There are different guidelines, but it's better to be safe, and try not to harvest withing 50ft of the road, and nowhere near a driveway.










I would have never thought of this. I wonder, though, how much exposure would be considered unsafe? We have a very long, private driveway in rural Ontario, far off the road, and the leaves I'm harvesting are all new, from this year. Would this make a difference? Are we talking busy street roadside or highway driving, or any amount of exposure at all?


----------



## ebony_vbac

i drank about a cup of rrl a day from tea bags and didnt really like didnt sweeten it either. i had a 35 hour homebirth with weak ctx that were doing little work, but it was also a primary vbac so that was probably not totally related to how much rrl i took. i wonder this time should i use tea bags or not? ( last time i got mine from the better health store) what is nettle and all that other stuff you guys are talking about? how do you make tea with loose leaves? when should i start taking it and how much should i take i'm 10 weeks today


----------



## basilslamomma

Just thought I would join the group. I have been drinking RRLT since about 20 weeks. I started with 1 cup of hot tea using a tea bag per day. I have increased up to about 3 big cups per day, morning/noon/night. Since it is so hot, I am now making 1/2 g. of iced tea at a time. i personally really like it "straight", no sweetner or anything. If I cannot make the tea or dont have time to drink it, then I take the capsules. I do find that it promotes BH, but I dont mind at all. That is my goal. I have found this to be an enjoyable way of promoting my fluid intake and get my uterus to "work out". If I am having alot of BH and they are bothering me, then I lay off the RRLT for a day or so, or just take less.


----------



## KikaKika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I would have never thought of this. I wonder, though, how much exposure would be considered unsafe? We have a very long, private driveway in rural Ontario, far off the road, and the leaves I'm harvesting are all new, from this year. Would this make a difference? Are we talking busy street roadside or highway driving, or any amount of exposure at all?

Most herbalist will pick herbs away from trails (so we are talking simple walking trails), and definitely as far away from driveways/roads as possible.
Even if you have just one car that passes that way, it is still that one car, and all the pollutants that come from that one car will be filtered by the surrounding plants. It depends on the type of car/fuel you use, but plants are such good filters, and they capture particulates,gases, VOC's, and other part of exhaust fumes, so well.

If you have red rasp. plants further away, that would be ok to use.
This is just my opinion - if you used this before, or if you really feel it's ok, go ahead. It just popped out for me, when I read all the posts.









P.S. Maybe you can transplant some of the RR bushes for next season, into a new spot.


----------



## sunshinestarr

Anyone in this tribe still? I'm 29 weeks, and drinking iced RRL about every day!


----------



## ferretfan

i'm 29 wks too







i started drinking a hot tea once a day within the last week or so. i plan on upping that during the last month to maybe 2-3 cups a day. then i'm gonna make a mother brew when labour starts


----------



## truelife

I haven't posted, but I'm drinking a RRL pregnancy mix that I make myself. It is 5 pts RRL, 2 pts Nettle, 1 pt alfalfa, and 1 pt peppermint. I drink 3 qts of this mix a day at 38 weeks.


----------



## madeofstardust

i'm 26 weeks and i drink about a half gallon of it a day!
i was planning on only drinking a cup or so, but it's sooo good and can't do any harm :]


----------



## sunshinestarr

Truelife, your mix sounds awesome.

Is anyone else not affected braxton hicks wise by rrl?? It really doesn't seem to be affecting me at all..


----------



## mamarabolli

I've been drinking daily quart infusions of RRL since week 5. I've experienced cramping at times. At week 8 I started to miscarry. Now I'm searching the internet regarding RRL and am seeing conflicting info. Anyone have any good latest research on this? All I see is "it's completely safe, but if you cramp STOP". I want to know why? Why is it safe for some, but not others. I want to start trying again soon, and want to know scientifically why or why not.


----------



## _betsy_

I'm 20 weeks, and my MW highly recommends this tea. I had a very fast (induced) labor and delivery with my first - from not feeling anything and being 100% and 4 cms walking into the hospital, to baby in under 2 hours (Pitocin).

I had some Trader Joe's brand Red Raspberry Leaf juice infusion somethingorother tea yesterday, and immediately felt crampy/contraction-y and had (Sorry, TMI) diarrhea. I had been fine before the tea.

Should I keep drinking the tea, even if these side effects continue?


----------



## nerdymom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamarabolli* 
I've been drinking daily quart infusions of RRL since week 5. I've experienced cramping at times. At week 8 I started to miscarry. Now I'm searching the internet regarding RRL and am seeing conflicting info. Anyone have any good latest research on this? All I see is "it's completely safe, but if you cramp STOP". I want to know why? Why is it safe for some, but not others. I want to start trying again soon, and want to know scientifically why or why not.

What I understand is that some women can be more sensitive to it's effects than others. My midwife recommended not taking RRL until 16 weeks gestation, because there is some contreversy about it's effects and early tern m/c.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_betsy_* 
I'm 20 weeks, and my MW highly recommends this tea. I had a very fast (induced) labor and delivery with my first - from not feeling anything and being 100% and 4 cms walking into the hospital, to baby in under 2 hours (Pitocin).

I had some Trader Joe's brand Red Raspberry Leaf juice infusion somethingorother tea yesterday, and immediately felt crampy/contraction-y and had (Sorry, TMI) diarrhea. I had been fine before the tea.

Should I keep drinking the tea, even if these side effects continue?

I would not continue the tea if it is having that effect. It could be that your body is not used to it yet, so you could try dilluting it, and gradually drinking more each day.

ALSO- to PP who asked about where to get herbs: I get them at my local Healthway. Many natural food stores will have bulk herbs. If you do not see the one's you are looking for, ask if they can order them.

As for brewing, I add my mix (equal parts RRL, Alfalfa, Oatstraw and Nettle) in a large 1/2 gallon container (I make sure there is about an inch of the herbs in the bottom) each night with 1/8 c raw sugar. I then fill the pitcher with boiling water and stir it up good. I cover and let it steep all night. The next day I drink it iced all day long. It's GREAT!

For more information about these herbs and their effects, see http://www.charischildbirth.org/news...0906/page4.htm


----------



## mamarabolli

nerdymom said:


> What I understand is that some women can be more sensitive to it's effects than others. My midwife recommended not taking RRL until 16 weeks gestation, because there is some contreversy about it's effects and early tern m/c.
> 
> After reading Susan Weed's book and various info on the internet, how can they claim it's completely safe? I'm very new to herbs, and now that I miscarried, I'm paranoid. Anyone have any other resources I can read regarding RRL and other herbs? Is there an herb bible?


----------



## RaRa7

I have loose leaf RRL that I've had for 2 1/2 years-does it go "bad"?


----------



## tammyswanson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamarabolli* 
I've been drinking daily quart infusions of RRL since week 5. I've experienced cramping at times. At week 8 I started to miscarry. Now I'm searching the internet regarding RRL and am seeing conflicting info. Anyone have any good latest research on this? All I see is "it's completely safe, but if you cramp STOP". I want to know why? Why is it safe for some, but not others. I want to start trying again soon, and want to know scientifically why or why not.

I had read that it's good to wait till after your second trimester before you start drinking RRL. Some people are more prone to miscarriage than others, I guess it's just better to not risk it.

I can't imagine drug companies doing research on RRL tea..after all if people can grow it, they won't make a huge profit on it, lol!

I had PTL when I was 24 weeks along...but I think it was because i was dehydrated and working around the house too much. I guess helping to put drywall on the ceiling wasn't such a great idea, huh?


----------



## DanelleB

What's the general consensus on RRL with twins?


----------



## sarah1122

I started with cup of RRT every few days for the first trimester, moved it up to a cup a day for the second trimester and now, at 34 weeks am drinking about a quart a day...and I plan to keep increasing the dose until the babe arrives!

I have about 8 years experience working with herbs and can safely say that everyone reacts to herbs differently and you really need to listen to your body, use moderation and work closely with your midwife or other health care provider when taking herbs. Plants are powerful medicine and need to be respected as such.

This is only my first pregnancy and I have yet to see if RRT will help during labor, but I can say that I've noticed some things...whether or not they are related to the tea is anybody's guess.
- I haven't experienced any constipation while taking the tea (I ran out for about a week at 27 weeks and became constipated...a symptom that disappeared when I started taking the tea again regularly)
- I haven't experienced any heartburn, leg or muscle cramps or mood swings throughout my pregnancy.
- I haven't had any back pain during the pregnancy and have slept peacefully and comfortably throughout the entire pregnancy.
- I've noticed since I've starting drinking a quart daily that a) the swelling in my ankles and feet has decreased and b) I don't need to pee every 45 minutes anymore, so apparently my body is absorbing and utilizing water more effectively.
- I haven't experienced any painful Braxton-Hicks contractions during the pregnancy.
- At 30 weeks the baby was head down and ready to go!


----------



## Jojo F.

Checking in again-

In Susan Weed's Childberaing Year she says RRL tea helps to _prevent_ M/C because it tones the uterus and that it does not _cause_ contractions; RRL is in her "Threatened Miscarriage Brew".

Because it was recommended to me by an herbalist I was drinking RRL tea way before I knew I was pregnant and have continued with no ill effects. I now follow Susan Weed's recommendation on making infusions and drink about 3-4 cups of cold sweetened tea. Today I ran out and had a cup of hot TM RRL tea and am about to have another- insert relaxed mama drinking tea smiley









So far I'm 20 weeks and a few days and plan on upping my RRL tea as I progress


----------



## mara'smama

Hi! I was taking the tea daily until about 8 weeks ago when we starting packing and moving to our new home... things got busy and i just didn't have time to make. 5 days ago i had a tiny bit of spotting and went to the hospital to get checked... all was fine and i wasn't dilating. So, today i decide i better start drinking the tea again since we are settled into our new home and i remember reading in past posts that mid wives suggest drinking the tea to prevent pre-term labour and ward off premature delivery. K, so i drink it (just one cup so far) and feel fine but now 1 hour later have sharp pains shooting down below my pubic bone (vaginal area) and low in my uterus. No bleeding or anything but what the heck??? Anybody explain this. Do you think i shouldn't drink it or is my body just needing to get used to it again. I had my first baby pre-term at 35wks gestation and i don't want to encourage another pre-term labor to happen. I thought this tea would help but will it harm?


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Try going without and see what happens. IME it helps stop contractions and PTL. YMMV


----------



## mara'smama

I think that's what i'll do. I'm going to stop taking it and i may start again after i reach 37 weeks gestation (if i make it that far).


----------



## KnitLady

Does anyone know if RRL is safe to take with a placenta previa?

I've been drinking a cup a day with the intention to gradually increase the amount until I am drinking 3-4 cups a day. However, I learned today that I have a placenta previa. Google hasn't provided me with many answers and my midwife isn't in today.


----------



## RaRa7

I'm not sure if it's safe-I'minterestedto hear what your midwife has to say--but I know that as your uterus grows your placenta may not end up in a dangerous spot--keep positive thoughts!


----------



## herbanmama

Joining in...

I am a longtime RRL drinker. I drank a strong infusion of RRL, Nettle, and Alfalfa from the beginning to end of my first pregnancy (10 years ago) and am drinking it again. I also drank RRL while TTC mixed with Red Clover flowers and Nettle. My ex-husband is an herbalist who saw no danger in RRL and I trust Susun Weed, so I have drank my RRL with vigor at all stages of the game with no problems.

I like to vary the herbs that I sue for 'flavor', so far this pregnancy, it's been chamomile and peppermint! Mmmmm.


----------



## RavenMcshane

will drinking too much rrl tea put me into preterm labor? how much is too much... I made a REALLY strong pitcher and I want to drink it throughout the week... but I dont want to over do it to the point of labor


----------



## LilacMama

If you're due 12/2 then labor wouldn't even be preterm. Drink up!









PS, even so, I think RRL tea is quite safe, but many do suggest waiting until 36-37 weeks to drink strong infusions, just as a precaution.


----------



## LionTigerBear

RRL prevents preterm labor.

For prodromal labor, it will help ineffective and annoying contractions go away if your body isn't ready to give birth yet, or will help make your contractions more effective (start "real" labor) if you ARE ready to go.

RRL will not put you into labor, it just helps your uterus work at its top condition, doing whatever it needs to do in the moment.

You really can't drink too much RRL tea, it's pretty much always a good time to drink it. It has health benefits for non-pregnant women and for men and children as well.

ETA: Of course this is all my opinion. You do what feels most right/comfortable to you.


----------



## Tarebear99

Is it safe to drink it if you are having a VBAC? I want to do the strong infusion in the first post (1 oz. RRL to 2 pints H2O during labor) but want to make sure it won't make my contractions too strong and rupture my uterus.


----------



## RavenMcshane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
RRL prevents preterm labor.

For prodromal labor, it will help ineffective and annoying contractions go away if your body isn't ready to give birth yet, or will help make your contractions more effective (start "real" labor) if you ARE ready to go.

RRL will not put you into labor, it just helps your uterus work at its top condition, doing whatever it needs to do in the moment.

You really can't drink too much RRL tea, it's pretty much always a good time to drink it. It has health benefits for non-pregnant women and for men and children as well.

ETA: Of course this is all my opinion. You do what feels most right/comfortable to you.

















Gooood to know! Thank you very much. I want to just have this little boy already! lol. I'm really not rushing him though. I just hope he comes before 3 weeks


----------



## LionTigerBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tarebear99* 
Is it safe to drink it if you are having a VBAC? I want to do the strong infusion in the first post (1 oz. RRL to 2 pints H2O during labor) but want to make sure it won't make my contractions too strong and rupture my uterus.

I would contact an herbalist about that. While I would lean towards thinking that it would be helpful and safe, because it strengthens the uterus, however, _I would not feel comfortable enough with that myself to go forward with it_. If I were you, I would drink the normal daily doses, but not go for the extra strength final preparation until I had discussed it with an experienced herbalist or a midwife or with a strong herbal background (many midwives are not knowledgable about herbs!) I would think it would depend on what kind of incision you had, too, and maybe on how long it had been since your C/S, etc. Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## melon

can someone recommend their favorite brand of RRL or Mother's blend tea that i can get online? I can't find ANY in my supermarkets, and unfortunately, there's no health food stores in my area. I even tried GNC, and they keep telling me they're getting it in "next week". (For over a month now)

Thanks!


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Preterm labor: Drinking RRL was what stops my PTL. I only get ctx when I don't drink it. I drink up to a gallon per day while pg with no side effects other than feeling awesome.

VBAC: I drank the strong infusion several times during my last labor. Hot and with honey for energy. My ctx were perfect (not too strong) and the pain was very slight (not even as bad as menstrual cramps). I labored for just 6 hours before I was complete and pushing. I don't recall any info about RRL causing titanic contractions... I've had pit with titanic ctx and it is nothing like that.


----------



## CookAMH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melon* 
can someone recommend their favorite brand of RRL or Mother's blend tea that i can get online? I can't find ANY in my supermarkets, and unfortunately, there's no health food stores in my area. I even tried GNC, and they keep telling me they're getting it in "next week". (For over a month now)

Thanks!

I use this. it used to be offered through the subscribe and save option which saves more money. It's more expensive now when you calculate per box ($4.85).


----------



## CookAMH

This was probably posted...but since there are 60-some pages....I'm going to ask again:

I don't drink it very much now at 15 weeks. I plan to drink big time near the end of my pregnancy. Am I missing out on any benefit?


----------



## ebony_vbac

i bet i posted somewhere in the middle of this thread in one or more pregnancies lol but anyway to the vbac momma i'm in ican and everyone there suggests takeing rrl for vbacs. i did and did have a vbac but i didnt take enough and my ctx were not very productive so i want to avoid that this time. my question is if you take the capsules how many should you take during each trimester and what's the best stuff to mix with it in your opinion


----------



## littlebabydoll

Can someone please tell me how much to use in a strong infusion if I am 40 weeks prego?

Thank you!


----------



## holyhelianthus

I am sitting back with my first cup of RLL tea for this pregnancy and browsing this massive thread.







:

Subbing!


----------



## KnitLady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnitLady* 
Does anyone know if RRL is safe to take with a placenta previa?

I've been drinking a cup a day with the intention to gradually increase the amount until I am drinking 3-4 cups a day. However, I learned today that I have a placenta previa. Google hasn't provided me with many answers and my midwife isn't in today.

I forgot to update, but I did ask my midwife and she said it was fine. Thankfully this is no longer a concern for me as my placenta has pulled out of the way! I wanted to update for anyone who might have the same question.


----------



## mbravebird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melon* 
can someone recommend their favorite brand of RRL or Mother's blend tea that i can get online? I can't find ANY in my supermarkets, and unfortunately, there's no health food stores in my area. I even tried GNC, and they keep telling me they're getting it in "next week". (For over a month now)

Thanks!

I get mine at Frontier Coop online:
http://www.frontiercoop.com/prodlist.php?ct=hchhaz

They're good to order from because you can also get nettle, alfalfa, oatstraw, skullcap, etc...


----------



## MovingMomma

I like Frontier & Mountain Rose Herbs.


----------



## Lnanaa

I just gave birth to my son 3 days ago. I want to share my experience with RRL tea and the birth. I started drinking the tea during my 39th week because I didn't know about the tea until that week when I was researching for ways to dilate quickly during labor. So I started out drinking it 2 times daily. I read this entire thread of RRL tea in 4 days.

On the week, I was due, I added 2 tea bags in my cup in the morning and at night. I noticed that when I coughed or sneeze, I don't leak in my pants. That was a sign to me that the tea was working on my uterus because I would always leak from my bladder from coughing, sneezing, laughing too hard, or running. I let the tea infused for 30 minutes each time. I also noticed my contractions decreased and I felt more energy and stronger.

The night I went into the hospital, I drank my tea with 2 bags for 30 minutes. I even packed some with me to bring to the hospital. I had to take cervadil for 12 hours to start the dilation process. I was dilated at 3cm after 12 hours. My doctor was ready to take me to Labor and Delivery at noon but I had to wait 4 hours because there were no beds available for me.







: By the time, they brought me down to L and D at 4pm, I was 5cm. They started the pitocin at 6pm after I got the epidural. I went from 5cm to 9cm in 4 hours. The pitocin speed up the dilation for me.

Around 730pm, I felt pressure in my cervix and butt with each contraction. When the doctor finally came to my room at 9:15pm, my son's head was right there near the opening. Doctor asked me to push 2 times and then stop, but my son kept going down on his own. I told my doctor that I'm not pushing or doing anything. My son practically came out on his own. I was amazed how I could feel my uterus pushing my son out! This was the easiest birth I could ever asked for!







:

I truly believe that the RRL tea helped my labor to be a quick and smooth process for me. I continue to drink the tea after birth to help heal my uterus and increase my milk supply for BF. Once I stop bleeding, I will need to stop the RRL tea until I stop BF. I will definitely recommend drinking this tea for pregnancy. This birth was amazing experience for me and I'm so glad I found this thread in time. Keep drinking the tea!


----------



## ebony_vbac

lnanaa i'm glad you had a sucessful vag birth. congrats on your new bundle of joy. but correct me if i'm wrong but it sounds like you had a 22 hour labor and needed cervadil and pitocin to do the job right? do you think it's because you started the tea so late or that's just how you body works?


----------



## Lnanaa

Ebony,

I believe it's how my body works. I was induced with my first daughter and the labor was very long and tedious. I ended up with a bad infection with her and she was born with a high fever of 102.8.

Even though I started the RRL tea late in my pregnancy, I do wonder if I wouldn't need the cervadil and pitocin to get my labor started if I had the tea earlier in my pregnancy. But many people here did say the tea does not start labor. It just helps you strengthen your uterus for labor. For what it's worth, those last 2 weeks of drinking the tea made my labor a positive one this time.


----------



## holyhelianthus

A 22 hour later would be less than half of my last one so I'm all for it!









Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## KnitLady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tarebear99* 
Is it safe to drink it if you are having a VBAC? I want to do the strong infusion in the first post (1 oz. RRL to 2 pints H2O during labor) but want to make sure it won't make my contractions too strong and rupture my uterus.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlebabydoll* 
Can someone please tell me how much to use in a strong infusion if I am 40 weeks prego?

Thank you!

I don't know the answer but the first quote is what I found when I did a search.


----------



## cinamon

I'm joining you all here! I'm nearly 9 weeks pregnant and started drinking the rrl tea when ttc. This is baby #4. I read alot of the pages, and will hopefully read all 60 of them, wow! I just wanted to join you!

Oh and one question...is an ounce just 2 tablespoons or is it by weight? How much is an ounce of the dried herb?

Thanks!


----------



## mbravebird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cinamon* 
Oh and one question...is an ounce just 2 tablespoons or is it by weight? How much is an ounce of the dried herb?

An ounce is about a cup of the herb. I just put in a big handful.


----------



## mommyofatoz

Okay, so I want to join...I had bought a box of Traditional Medicinals Organic Pregnancy Tea at the beginning of this pregnancy and you all just reminded me that I should probably drink it! On the box, it says that I should start drinking it with regular RRL tea (of course made by the same company) after 34 weeks...what do you think? And it says 3-4 times a day... I should still let this steep for 20-30 minutes?


----------



## Koalamom

I just got my monthly newsletter from Susun Weed, and guess what it talked about? RRL!! Here is it cut and pasted from my email:

Quote:

Q&A with Karen Joy

Pregnancy, Red Raspberry and Nettle

Q: Dear Susun,

I'm 4 weeks pregnant and i'm very excited!!! I want to take red raspberry and alternate it with nettles, is that ok ? I want to prevent any chance of miscarriage. Is red raspberry ok to use in my 1st trimester? thank you so much for your time.

A: Congratulations!! Yes, these are two wonderful infusions to drink through your pregnancy. Red Raspberry is superb especially in the first trimester, and especially for those dealing with nausea. Nettle is especially superb for the last trimester for its vitamin K content. And, yes, do please alternate both through your whole pregnancy, do a little more of one or the other as your cravings dictate.








Please let me know if I can help further!

Blessings,
Karen Joy
[email protected]
www.wisewomanweb.com


----------



## mommyofatoz

So I just drank my first glass of the pregnancy tea...it was pretty good, but then, I like hot tea!


----------



## mbravebird

bump...


----------



## mommyofatoz

Ooh...thanks for the bump...I have forgotten all about doing this with the busyness of the holidays!


----------



## Jojo F.

: It's time for me to really up my consumption now being 37 weeks!









Some women feel uterine contractions when they start to drink it during pregnancy but, I personally think this would maybe be different if they started BEFORE they got pregnant. That way you are toned before concieving and will most likely not feel contractions. RRL tea does not CAUSE contractions but, rather helps them to be more effective, does that make sense? I think I wrote more about that many pages back.

mommyofatoz- They say 34 weeks just be on the safe side. Try a small cup and see how it effects you. The longer you let it steep the stronger it will be. An infusion would be the strongest and is steeped for about 8 hours even after the water has turned cold.


----------



## Lnanaa

I have felt my uterus was toned during my labor from the RRL tea. The contractions were so strong that I felt it pushed my son out on its own in my cervix. I remember the nurses asking me several times if I felt that big contraction. I said what contraction?


----------



## mommyofatoz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 







: It's time for me to really up my consumption now being 37 weeks!









Some women feel uterine contractions when they start to drink it during pregnancy but, I personally think this would maybe be different if they started BEFORE they got pregnant. That way you are toned before concieving and will most likely not feel contractions. RRL tea does not CAUSE contractions but, rather helps them to be more effective, does that make sense? I think I wrote more about that many pages back.

mommyofatoz- They say 34 weeks just be on the safe side. Try a small cup and see how it effects you. The longer you let it steep the stronger it will be. An infusion would be the strongest and is steeped for about 8 hours even after the water has turned cold.

I am actually drinking Pregnancy Tea, with RRL in it. I'm guessing that it wouldn't be as strong as regular RRL, though I don't know since I don't have any of the RRL alone. I have had 1 glass before, and all was good...I don't intend to have any more than that a day until I get 34+ weeks.


----------



## memz

bump


----------



## melon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbravebird* 
I get mine at Frontier Coop online:
http://www.frontiercoop.com/prodlist.php?ct=hchhaz

They're good to order from because you can also get nettle, alfalfa, oatstraw, skullcap, etc...

thanks!
I ordered a big ol' bag of it, and it came a couple of days ago! The loose tea is definitely more flavorful (and i can only assume more potent) than the tea bags i had been buying, and more cost effective too!
I was paying 5.60 for a box of 21 bags, and for $17 (including shipping) I got a 16 oz bag that should last me at least till my April due date!
http://www.frontiercoop.com/products...ry%2C+Red+Leaf










edit: I don't feel anything from drinking it though. Women really experience contractions from it?


----------



## poiyt

New here! I am loving my RRL! I am just over 13weeks pregnant and have noticed a huge difference since starting to drink it. Nothing major or anything...but my wellbeing feels better, I feel more positive, and more connected to the baby - its really weird. Maybe im crazy...lol.

Cant wait to increase the "dosage" closer to my due date. Right now I drink two cups made from about 2 tablespoons of dry leaves and about 2.5cups of water steeped for 10minutes. with a little honey







mmmmm


----------



## cinamon

Thank you so much for answering my question. 1 cup of dried leaves, that's doable...I imagine the taste is strong, but the benefits sound worth any strong tastes for sure!

Right now, I'm drinking 2 cups of RRL infusion. It's 1 TBSP per cup water let steeped until it gets just warm, sometimes overnight. I was thinking of increasing it by a cup in the second trimester and then again in the third trimester. Would this be too much then, with the strong RRL infusion when labour begins?


----------



## rosiecreekmama

i'm so excited that this tribe exists!

i had problems delivering my placenta with my last baby, so this time around my midwife gave me a HUGE red raspberry regimen. she gave me a gallon size bag of her homegrown herbs and told me to boil 1 quart water to 1/4 cup tea and let it steep overnight. the tea is made up red raspberry leaf, oatstraw, and spearmint.

i also buy regular red raspberry leaf tea in the bag from the natural store.

i find both to be fairly hard to drink in the afternoon or evening, as the bitterness seems to trigger nausea, so i try drinking it in the afternoon.

i have never heard about it lending "pain free" properties to birth. call me strange, but i found the pain of birth to be exhilarating and not something i necessarily wanted to avoid. i like how much it builds inner strength. BUT! i do find that drinking the tea does cause mild cramping.

i'm now in my 5th month and am experiencing heavy braxton hicks, the kind that make me stop whatever i'm doing, focus, and breathe through it. it's good practice for later, but my midwife actually suggested that i may not be getting enough red raspberry because it sounds like i have a "hypersensitive" uterus and more RRL will toughen it up. so now i have 1 quart of tea a day+6 red raspberry leaf pills.

does anyone know if pills have the same properties as the tea? or what the difference might be? if there's no difference, i would suggest the pills over the tea for those who don't like the taste.


----------



## kssinca

Ohhhh.... I have the Traditional Medicinals Pregnancy Tea too! I stopped drinking it but maybe I should start it up again...


----------



## theboodges

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melon* 
thanks!
Women really experience contractions from it?

I did with my last pregnancy! I started at 38wks, and initially it would bring on contractions from drinking just a regular strength cup of tea. I kept increasing it over the few weeks til delivery, but still only drank about 4cups of strong tea a day max. The contractions seemed to come only when I added more, like my body got used to it quickly.

I thought it lent to a less painful labor, but maybe it was also just being more prepared mentally, and definitely under more relaxed conditions. I was really amazed that I didn't feel labor was painful at all until transition, and then still manageable. Intense, and something I needed to fully zone into, but not painful.

THanks for bumping this - I needed the reminder!


----------



## mbravebird

Bump!

And is it anyone else's experience that the infusion-strength drink is a little bitter, while the tea-strength is not?


----------



## janasmama

yes, the stronger, the more bitter.

I was doing some very strong brews the day my contractions started and I have a 1 hour labor. I probably drank three very strong cups of it over a 3 day period.

In retrospect, the short labor was good but while it was happening I didn't think it was so good YKWIM?


----------



## MadiMamacita

Hi all- I'm 33 weeks today and just started drinking RRLT at about 31 weeks. I was talking to my midwife about the tea, and we came to the conclusion that it may be due to the high content of calcuim and magnesium found in the leaf that helps tone the uterus. I was looking for information about the nutritional and mineral content of the tea but stumbled across this, which was contrary to anything else I'd read:
"Possible Side Effects and Contradictions:
Raspberry leaf may affect infants and is not recommended for women who are breast-feeding. Pregnant women should avoid taking Raspberry leaf tea 3 months before delivery."
Has anyone heard this before?? I had heard exactly the opposite on both counts- that it aids in milk production and is perfect for 3 months before delivery! This is the source website: http://www.nutrasanus.com/red-raspberry-leaf.html
anyone seen this before? (sorry if this has been addressed- I tried to get through a majority of posts, but 60 odd pages is a lot to get through!)


----------



## mbravebird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
yes, the stronger, the more bitter.

That explains it -- I can handle bitter, but when I was steeping for 8 hours(overnight, basically), I couldn't get the stuff down in the morning. I was worried there was something wrong with the pound of herb I had just ordered! I'll steep it during the day for a shorter time now. Maybe two hours? I'll see how bitter I can handle it.

About the contraindication, it seems like a mistake in the write-up to me. I've never heard any warning like that before, and I've read up a lot on RRL. And even on that site, just above that warning, they say it's good for labor and delivery and postpartum time. I think that someone was synthesizing all the info they had, saw the occasional warnings out there about not taking it during the *first* three months, and typed it up wrong.

But there's lots of disagreement about the first three months warning, too.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
Hi all- I'm 33 weeks today and just started drinking RRLT at about 31 weeks. I was talking to my midwife about the tea, and we came to the conclusion that it may be due to the high content of calcuim and magnesium found in the leaf that helps tone the uterus. I was looking for information about the nutritional and mineral content of the tea but stumbled across this, which was contrary to anything else I'd read:
"Possible Side Effects and Contradictions:
Raspberry leaf may affect infants and is not recommended for women who are breast-feeding. Pregnant women should avoid taking Raspberry leaf tea 3 months before delivery."
Has anyone heard this before?? I had heard exactly the opposite on both counts- that it aids in milk production and is perfect for 3 months before delivery! This is the source website: http://www.nutrasanus.com/red-raspberry-leaf.html
anyone seen this before? (sorry if this has been addressed- I tried to get through a majority of posts, but 60 odd pages is a lot to get through!)

I've never read anything suggesting that. Quite the contrary.

In regards to what makes RRL tone here's the quote from Susan Weed.
"the strengthening power of fragrine - an alkaloid which gives tone to the muscles of the pelvic region, including the uterus itself."


----------



## LilacMama

Okay, here's my anecdotal RRL story:

I bought it in bulk and drank a strong cup (1 tablespoon steeped in very hot water for 10 minutes) every day from midpregnancy on. At 36 weeks, I started drinking 3 cups.

I had a 5 hour, relatively easy labor (1st baby). I made a very strong infusion when labor first started that I was planning to drink but then....didn't have time! So, I'm owing it, in part, to my tea.


----------



## justice'smom

I have been drinking my rrl tea since before getting pregnant, but now that I have found this thread I am drinking a cup a day. I have had two hard labors so heres hopeing. I am due in 3 months and I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## mbravebird




----------



## tak

I just started drinking RRL tea today (I'm 37 weeks) after experiencing some slightly painful cramps and Braxton-Hicks last week. I don't know if it's a coincidence, but I've had 3 GOOD practice contractions today and baby is moving like CRAZY!


----------



## chopstickgirl

hi, sorry to be a pain, but i can't read almost seventy pages







i am almost 32w pregnant, and will be induced early (probably 37w) after having a full term stillbirth with my last pregnancy (41w), in addition to having heart problems on my end.

I went to 41w with both previous pregnancies, and labor started on my own, so i'm super nervous about being induced so early-i want to do all i can to make the induction "take" and not need as much drugs etc.

However, I am just not a tea drinker. I choked it down with my last pregnancy, and hated it, and I"m just not going to do it again-I bought the capsules tonight, but cannot for the life of me find ANYWHERE how many to take daily!!! so if someone could help me out (capsules are 480mg), i'd so appreciate it. thanks!


----------



## Koalamom

No more RRL tea for me for a while. Every time I drink even a light infusion, I start spotting. I am 9 weeks along, so I will hold off till the end.


----------



## mamarabolli

I was 6 weeks and started infusions 3x a day. I felt contractions and spotted. After 2 weeks of it I miscarried. I never thought I should be careful about RRL. I got prego again a few months later. I started RRL again at 4 weeks and immediately started spotting. I stoped RRL infusions and my pregnancy is normal. I'm currently 16 1/2 weeks along. Maybe I'll try dinking it again after 35 weeks or so.


----------



## KikaKika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamarabolli* 
I was 6 weeks and started infusions 3x a day. I felt contractions and spotted. After 2 weeks of it I miscarried. I never thought I should be careful about RRL. I got prego again a few months later. I started RRL again at 4 weeks and immediately started spotting. I stoped RRL infusions and my pregnancy is normal. I'm currently 16 1/2 weeks along. Maybe I'll try dinking it again after 35 weeks or so.

I'm sorry you miscarried before, and congrats on your new pregnancy!
In all my herbal books, and in one on herbs in pregnancy, it states that body needs to adjust, and that we need to build up to a certain amount.
For RRL, rule is 1 cup/day per trimester, and you can start with 1/2 cup/a day for a week, and then increase (so, in third trimester, you can have 3 cups a day, but you still need to start slowly, with 1/2 cup and then increase).

Where did you get info on infusions 3xa day, and how much exactly were you drinking?
Take care!


----------



## mamarabolli

I read various websites and Susun Weed's Childbearing Herbal book. As far as I remember I never saw any quantity adjustments. I just enjoyed drinking my infusions. I made 3 quarts a day. Each one with a handful of each RRL, nettle, alfalfa, and a touch of oatstraw and rose hips. Learning about herbs is really confusing!


----------



## mamarabolli

I'd also like to add that I did email susan weed and someone responded that all of these herbs are perfectly safe. She claimed they were equivalent to nourashing foods. She said she never heard of a coorilation with RRL and miscarriages Never was quantities ever mentioned as a hazard. I even believe the book mentions how safe it is. I personally believe my body reacted poorly.


----------



## mbravebird

I've heard from my midwives that if the body is "deciding" about if it can keep the pregnancy, that RRL could be stressful for it. I know Susun Weed disagrees. I'm so sorry about your miscarriage, mamarabolli. And congrats on your pregnancy!

I drank some in my first trimester, infusion-strength, mixed with nettle and oatstraw. But then I really started getting sick, and stopped drinking it.

I'm drinking it again now (almost 19 weeks) by itself, and every time I drink it, either the tea or the infusion, I feel my uterus tighten and feel different, sometimes a little crampy. For an hour or so after drinking. I didn't feel that the first trimester, but I assume the same thing was happening.

I'm planning on switching between nettle infusion and RRL infusion, as I feel moved. Doing both in the last months, if I can drink all that!!


----------



## skmama

This is my 3rd baby. I started drinking the RRL tea 3 days ago, a day before I started week 39 of my pregnancy. So far I've felt nothing - no side effects or painful contractions. Any idea when it'll kick in? The taste is ok. I use one teabag per 8 oz. of water.


----------



## mbravebird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skmama* 
This is my 3rd baby. I started drinking the RRL tea 3 days ago, a day before I started week 39 of my pregnancy. So far I've felt nothing - no side effects or painful contractions. Any idea when it'll kick in? The taste is ok. I use one teabag per 8 oz. of water.

If you're that close, you might want to do an infusion instead of a tea. It will be stronger and more effective. You'd have to increase the number of teabags and let it sit for longer. It starts getting bitter around 2 hours, so you might want to stop infusing then and start drinking.

A normal infusion is about a cup of herb to about a quart of water.

Or you could let the teabag sit in your tea cup, covered, for a couple of hours. That would be stronger than just the tea.


----------



## mommyofatoz

Thought I would update here...I've finished off my pregnancy tea, and just bought some RRL from the same company (since I could'nt find the pregnancy tea anymore). Still just been doing a cup a day, before I go to bed. It usually steeps about 20-30 minutes before I drink it. I think my plan will be to increase to two cups a day at 34 weeks, and then 3 cups a day at 36 weeks.

So, I thinking that maybe the infusion should be made ahead of time since it has to steep for 8 hours? Then it would be all ready for when you go into labor?


----------



## justice'smom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofatoz* 
Thought I would update here...I've finished off my pregnancy tea, and just bought some RRL from the same company (since I could'nt find the pregnancy tea anymore). Still just been doing a cup a day, before I go to bed. It usually steeps about 20-30 minutes before I drink it. I think my plan will be to increase to two cups a day at 34 weeks, and then 3 cups a day at 36 weeks.

So, I thinking that maybe the infusion should be made ahead of time since it has to steep for 8 hours? Then it would be all ready for when you go into labor?

Would you just make it and put it in the fridge? If so how long could it stay in the fridge for?


----------



## mbravebird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofatoz* 
So, I thinking that maybe the infusion should be made ahead of time since it has to steep for 8 hours? Then it would be all ready for when you go into labor?

RRL gets really bitter after 8 hours, in my experience. *Really* bitter. Like, I don't use any sweetener even with bitter infusions, and I still can't choke an 8-hour RRL infusion down, even with adding honey and spearmint.

I found that I can handle the bitterness level after about 3 hours, but 4 was pushing it. 2 hours is just mildly bitter.

And yes, after you've strained it you can refrigerate it, and it will last about 36 hours.


----------



## justice'smom

Okay so somebody please tell me how long I should be steaping my tea for. I am 28 wks pregnant and am only having one glass a day of tradional medicinals rrl. I figured I would step it up to 3 a day at 36 or 37 wks. What are you ladies doing?


----------



## KikaKika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamarabolli* 
I read various websites and Susun Weed's Childbearing Herbal book. As far as I remember I never saw any quantity adjustments. I just enjoyed drinking my infusions. I made 3 quarts a day. Each one with a handful of each RRL, nettle, alfalfa, and a touch of oatstraw and rose hips. Learning about herbs is really confusing!

I'm sorry - I finished couple herbalism courses, and in my notes I have this 1 cup/day per trimester rule (for infusions)... Also, since it is a uterine tonic, I wrote abut slow start.... With ANY herb, there should be an introduction, and slow start, then gradual build-up, and if anytime you feel uncomfortable or you experience some unpleasant side effects, it's time to stop or lower the quantity.
Chammomile tea, for instance, is very mild, and highly recommended all over (even in pregnancy), but I know a person who never had this tea before, and after drinking one cup had a strong reaction (almost like allergic reaction - chammomile tea is made of flower tops, full of pollen). It should be very individual, and in my opinion, 3 quarts a day is large quantity for early and middle pregnancy... 3 quarts could be recommended on labor day, ...
Did you mention quantity, when you wrote to Susun Weed?

Please follow your instincts and when you decide to take RRL again, start slowly and build-up - take care!


----------



## mbravebird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KikaKika* 
I finished couple herbalism courses, and in my notes I have this 1 cup/day per trimester rule (for infusions)... Also, since it is a uterine tonic, I wrote abut slow start.... With ANY herb, there should be an introduction, and slow start, then gradual build-up, and if anytime you feel uncomfortable or you experience some unpleasant side effects, it's time to stop or lower the quantity.

This is great info to know. I drank infusions of nettle regularly before getting pregnancy, so I just switched to RRL when pregnant, and I have found it to be a bit strong -- definitely gives me uterine tightening. I'm about 19 weeks. Because the uterine tightening is so directly associate with the RRL (starts about a half hour after I drink some), I've started having a cup of the tea in the AM, and then drinking the infusion over the next two days instead of all in one day. Maybe even that's a bit much for the second trimester! I've been considering doing two cups a day of RRL at the tea-strength level, and going back to nettle infusion, so I can get the benefit of both. Maybe that would be more appropriate for the second trimester, too.


----------



## skmama

Thanks for the advice, mbravebird. I'm letting the teabags sit in longer. It does make it a little bitter, but I don't mind.


----------



## lisaloo

subbing


----------



## Grumpy72_ga

FWIW the allergic reaction you mention to chamomile tea, could be the result of a ragweed allergy! I can't drink the stuff myself - found out I was allergic to ragweed! Which also kinda explained why it WIRED me instead for relaxed me! LOL! (you'd have to know my history and how my allergies work to get understand!)

Just snooping by reading this post and deciding when and how to start RRL - this time. Did it with my 2nd... - though she was a planned c-sec for birth defects... - just used the traditional medicinals RRL... and OMG was that the fastest labor ever - I went from 2 hrs of contractions which had me at 4 cm when I hit the hospital - they tried 2 different meds to get the contractions to stop and in the end at 8 cm, hopped on the fast route to surgery because my uterus was kicking her out!

Forgot all about it with my 3rd.... and she ended up a c-sec too (supposed failure to progress.)

I was told it would help my healing post c-sec otherwise I wouldn't have done it!









Hoping for a VBA2C this time... and dang I need to read this whole thread - sounds like I'm on the right track! I need all the help I can get to win this one!


----------



## essnce629

I'm a RRL graduate and I'm drinking it again this pregnancy. With my son's pregnancy I took it in capsule form and tea form starting at 5 weeks. 2 capsules a day in the first trimester, 3 capsules a day in the second trimester, and 4 capsules a day in the third trimester. They were 480mg capsules. I also drank the Traditional Medicinals tea-- 6 teabags in pitcher of boiling water (about a 1/2 gallon) and steeped overnight. I drank it iced and sweetended with sugar. I drank 1 cup a day in the first trimester, 2 cups a day in the second trimester, and 3 cups a day in the third trimester. My birth story is posted somewhere in this super long thread. It was 5 years ago and was a super fast and easy home waterbirth. 9 hours from first contraction till the birth, but the first 8 hours were painless even though I was having regular contractions. From the first "painful" contraction till the birth was just 55 MINUTES and I only pushed two times! I also took evening primrose oil orally and vaginally starting at 36 weeks.

This pregnancy I'm just drinking the RRL in loose tea form. I have a gallon size bag of loose RRL (from Mountain Rose Herbs) and my midwives gave me a quart size bag of loose pregnancy tea (RRL, alfalfa, nettles, and other herbs I can't think of). I just mixed the bag of pregnancy tea herbs with my RRL. I didn't start drinking the tea till around 14 weeks this time since I was so nauseous in the beginning. I'm drinking it iced again. I put a packed 1/2 cup of herbs in a pitcher with 2 quarts of boiling water. Again, I steep it overnight, strain, sweeten with sugar, and put in the fridge. I'm drinking 2 cups a day. Once I get to the third trimester I'll up the amount of herbs to 1 cup added to 2 quarts of water. I'll drink 3 cups a day then. I've never found the tea to be bitter at all, even though I steep it overnight (often more than 12 hours). And again, I will do the evening primrose oil orally and vaginally starting at the 36 week mark.

I'm hoping for another fast and easy birth!


----------



## welldone

i wanted to report my experience with rrl tea during my son's pregnancy. he was born on 10/07, and i was inspired by this thread to start drinking rrl during his pregnancy.

*how i brewed the tea*
during my second trimester, i ordered a pound each of rrl and nettles from mountainroseherbs.com and steeped a couple of small handfuls of the mixture in a quart size mason jar with boiling water for a couple of hours. i'd strain the tea and drink it iced throughout the next day or two, then start over.

i was not terribly consistent in the last weeks, and i did not drink a strong infusion as labor began (too fast!). i had nice, strong braxton hicks throughout the second and third trimester. i could feel my body working.

*the labor*
a little history: my two daughters' labors were 6 hours and 1.5 hours, respectively. both began with my water breaking. my first was born at 35 weeks, and my second was born at 39.

my goal with my son's pregnancy was to see if i could get my bag of waters to remain intact, somehow, until i was approaching transition. i wanted to see if it felt different than having entire labors post-water breaking. i also wanted a quick labor, but keep in mind, my first two were already quick. so that was more likely for me, anyway.

as it turned out, my son's labor (38 weeks, 5 days) was just over an hour long. my bag of waters remained intact until after i was 9 cm! my water broke, then i pushed him out. it was perfect. as for the contractions: well, it was _still_ labor. labor is hard work. but it was notably different than my other two labors, during which i only had contractions _after_ my water had broken. during this labor, i was able to relax and breathe through them more easily (even in the car on the way to the birth center) and i didn't feel like i was going to die until the contraction or two before my water broke.

*summary*
i attribute my bag of waters' strength, at least in part, to my drinking of red raspberry leaf tea. my labor was about as perfect as it could have been, and i intend to repeat my rrl consumption with future pregnancies.

thanks for this thread! someone should write up a summary, eh? this is a monster to sort through.


----------



## Altair

I had been drinking RRL tea all through my pregnancy but just stopped for the next 3 weeks. I've had very strong and constant BH since 20 weeks (50 per day at least, every couple of minutes if I'm standing/sitting/walking. only stop when i lay down on my side)

I'm 34 weeks now and lost my mucous plug and am a cm or 2 dilated. my midwife and i decided i should stop thr rrl tea until 37 weeks in case that is contributing.


----------



## KikaKika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altair* 
I had been drinking RRL tea all through my pregnancy but just stopped for the next 3 weeks. I've had very strong and constant BH since 20 weeks (50 per day at least, every couple of minutes if I'm standing/sitting/walking. only stop when i lay down on my side)

I'm 34 weeks now and lost my mucous plug and am a cm or 2 dilated. my midwife and i decided i should stop thr rrl tea until 37 weeks in case that is contributing.









Hi!

You know that mucous plug can renew itself, and I hope that everything will be fine until after 37th week.

Just a quick question - how much did you drink (and how strong was the tea)?

Take care!


----------



## Altair

Yea, I know it can renew itself and I'm counting on it to do so!

I was drinking a cup or 2 a day, not more because I have VERY strong reactions to it. I have very hard contractions as soon as I drink it. Which I didn't mind when they weren't causing dilation. I'm going to start it again when I get close to 37 because I want my uterus strong. I'll be drinking it stronger then.


----------



## IlluminatedAttic

Hi everyone, I'm almost 15 weeks and wanting to join in here. I started at the beginning of the thread and read several pages, but no way am I going to get through 70!. After waiting for the last couple of weeks for Mountain Rose Herbs to get the RRL back in stock I finally called them this afternoon and the rep told me it will be a while. I guess their grower lost the crop and they are searching for another source. Can anyone recommend another online place where I can get a high quality supply? Thanks!


----------



## mbravebird

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IlluminatedAttic* 
Hi everyone, I'm almost 15 weeks and wanting to join in here. I started at the beginning of the thread and read several pages, but no way am I going to get through 70!. After waiting for the last couple of weeks for Mountain Rose Herbs to get the RRL back in stock I finally called them this afternoon and the rep told me it will be a while. I guess their grower lost the crop and they are searching for another source. Can anyone recommend another online place where I can get a high quality supply? Thanks!

Frontier Coop looks like they still have it. Their herbs are very high quality. That's where I've gotten both my nettle and RRL.


----------



## justice'smom

Yet again, another question from me. I know your supposed to drink the tea during labor, but my mw usually pushes me to drink water or gatorade a lot during labor. I guess this is a question for her, but I'm curious if I would have to drink the tea along with the water and gatorade? I have a small bladder and go to the bathroom a lot. I would rather not be on the toilet the whole time. Anyway, so my question for you ladies is, if I don't drink the tea during labor, but am consistent with drinking it through out the pregnancy, can I get the same effects?


----------



## MoonStarFalling

RRLT with honey would be preferable to just water or gatoraid. It contains plenty of minerals to hydrate you and honey gives you some energy. I found it to be a wonderful labor drink. I did not drink anything else.


----------



## naturallyspeaking

I didn't get to read the whole posts yet but was wondering is the rr leaf tea differ from rr tea that you can get at a store? (the one in a tea bag). I started feeling sciatic pain and my mw told me to take this tea because it relaxes the muscle. Also where do you buy the rr leaf?
I'm due in 3 weeks so I would like to try it if time and the tea is available.
TIA


----------



## tammyswanson

When I went into labor, I tried to drink it in the early stages. My husband had left the house and I was by myself, so I had a hard time getting everything ready, including the tea. By the time he came home, and got the tea on, steeping etc, I was in the middle of it. I drank the tea but it came back up shortly afterwards. I am glad I had a bucket next to the tub, that's for sure! I wonder if drinking it early on would have made the labor pains easier to deal with.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justice'smom* 
Yet again, another question from me. I know your supposed to drink the tea during labor, but my mw usually pushes me to drink water or gatorade a lot during labor. I guess this is a question for her, but I'm curious if I would have to drink the tea along with the water and gatorade? I have a small bladder and go to the bathroom a lot. I would rather not be on the toilet the whole time. Anyway, so my question for you ladies is, if I don't drink the tea during labor, but am consistent with drinking it through out the pregnancy, can I get the same effects?


----------



## mamabear023

Subbing!


----------



## mamabear023

Hi, I now have a few minutes to post! I've read several pages of the thread, but still have A LOT to go!

I drank RRL tea with my #4 pregnancy in the last trimester...didn't do it religiously though...I know I only purchased 1 box and didn't even finish it...so I had less than 24 cups of tea. I did however show up at the OB office a few days before my due date and was a 4+...with out any hint of real labor (I always have tons of BH but not painful)...ended up going in to get my water broken that evening, and 3 hours later birthed my baby boy nearly pain free.

I'm now in week 31 of my #5th pregnancy. We are planning a homebirth and I just picked up my first order of loose leaf RRL tea...drinking it now







I only bought 3 ounces because I plan to order from bulkherbstore.com as it is about half the price (even with shipping costs!)

I'd like to purchase enough to get me through post partum, but I want to make sure that it will stay fresh if I order enough for 3 months. Anyone know how long it stays fresh...I plan to store it in the freezer.

My plan is to make 1 quart with 1 oz of leaves and drink the quart over 2 days up until Week 37...then up the amount to a quart a day. Then do the super strong one when labor begins. Does that sound like a decent plan? I was thinking 5lbs should get me through.

Should I order anything else to go with it?

I also have a question about giving it to our LO (13months)....I'm trying to find healthy alternatives to milk and juice...most places I've read say that RRL tea is safe for kids...but would it be okay to be a daily drink for him? I'd dilute his at least 50%...but the purpose of having him drink it would for him to get the beneficial calcium and other vitamins from the tea rather than soley relying on milk (which doens't seem to quite agree with him) no major symptoms just lots of poopy diapers and his skin is now a bit bumpy to the touch (no rash can be seen) but I think it is a reaction to the dairy. Anyway, just wondering if anyone else has any thoughts about it. Thanks!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

:


----------



## justice'smom

I am 33 wks pregnant and drink two cups of traditional medicinals rrlt a day. I have just recently started putting two tea bags in my first cup of the day and try to let it steep for an hour covered and then my second cup I only add one tea bag. Do you think this is enough to see a difference in labor? I have been drinking 2 to 3 cups of rrlt a day since about 20 wks. It's just getting harder to get that third cup in now because I'm always running to the bathroom with all the water and tea I drink.







At this point should I be adding more tea bags? Or is what I'm doing enough? I just afraid I'm wasting my time.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I think that's plenty. Drink what your body desires don't try and force yourself to drink copious amounts.


----------



## Harmony96

I'm baaaaaaack!









I had to find one of my old posts in this thread (#257) to see how far along I was when I started drinking the tea, so I could estimate how much to order, lol. I went w/ 2 lbs last time but think I'll do 2.5-3 this time since the 2 lbs didn't quite make it.


----------



## mormontreehugger

I love herbal teas and I'm sooo joining this tribe. I just found a good recipe for pregnancy tea that includes alfalfa and nettles which are great for Vitamin K (shot, anyone?) from www.bulkherbstore.com (which has also been praised for their good prices on bulk herbs)

Ingredients
8 parts Red Raspberry leaf - cut
3 parts Alfalfa herb - cut
3 parts Peppermint leaf - cut
2 parts Nettle leaf - cut
Directions
You can make a cup of hot tea by adding 1 or 2 teaspoons of the premixed herbs to 1 cup of boiling water. Let it steep for 5 to 10 minutes, strain, and add honey (raw is best) to taste.

To make a pitcher of tea for storing in the refrigerator, use 10 teaspoons or so of the premixed herbs for 8 cups of boiling water. Let it cool for a while and strain. Discard the used herbs, and put the tea in the refrigerator to drink over ice or reheated.

I'm actually pretty excited about the website as a whole--they have so much information available along with the bulk herbs you can buy. I had way too many questions and not nearly enough time to read this entire thread, and I found a lot of answers there. Bottoms up!


----------



## MovingMomma

bulkherbstore dot com is a Pearl family business. Here is a link to a news article about the Pearl's "discipline" techniques (i.e. child abuse--WARNING, article contains graphic info). =1&cHash=8b4b91f00a]Here is a link to an article on the website of the Pearl's "ministry" advocating using a switch on a 7 month old baby who is not going to sleep at bedtime. Please don't give your money to these people.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
bulkherbstore dot com is a Pearl family business. Here is a link to a news article about the Pearl's "discipline" techniques (i.e. child abuse). =1&cHash=8b4b91f00a]Here is a link to an article on the website of the Pearl's "ministry" advocating using a switch on a 7 month old baby who is not going to sleep at bedtime. Please don't give your money to these people.

OMG that is horrible! I cannot believe people justify abuse like that.







So so sad.


----------



## rzberrymom

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but wild blackberry (not the invasive blackberry--the non-invasive species that you find gently meandering all over the forest floor) has the same effect as red raspberry. I'm in the Pacific Northwest, and I forage for wild blackberry rather than pay a bunch for red raspberry. Plus, it's fresh! (rather than dried and packed in cardboard for who knows how long







You just pick a few leaves with no brownish spots, pour hot water over it and let it steep.


----------



## treehugginhippie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
bulkherbstore dot com is a Pearl family business. Here is a link to a news article about the Pearl's "discipline" techniques (i.e. child abuse--WARNING, article contains graphic info). =1&cHash=8b4b91f00a]Here is a link to an article on the website of the Pearl's "ministry" advocating using a switch on a 7 month old baby who is not going to sleep at bedtime. Please don't give your money to these people.

WOW! I didn't know that this co was a Pearl family business. I buy mine from Mountain Rose Herbs.com


----------



## mormontreehugger

That's horrible. I wish I had known that before. It's too late for my first order, but I won't be going back now. Are there any other websites that have bulk herbs AND lots of information for recipes and things?


----------



## mommyfied

I started drinking RRL tea the whole time and kicked it up at about 16 weeks. I averaged 1/2 quart to a full quart a day. I didn't drink it during labor. I wouldn't have had time anyway. It was 2.5 hours long. My PP bleeding was hardly more than a regular period and lasted only 8 days. I attribute that to the tea. I didn't drink it with my first and labor was also relatively easy but my bleeding was heavier and lasted 3 weeks.


----------



## MovingMomma

Regardless of the news article, the link I posted to an article written by the Pearls and posted on their own website is more than enough to turn me off on any business they own. Switching a 7 month old baby for anything, let alone not going to sleep, is beyond the pale.


----------



## inaweofmommyhood

I have bought the capsules instead of the tea. My question is: Should I just take the recommended dosage on the bottle or is there a better way during pregnancy? The daily dosage on the bottle is Nettle: 870 mg RRL: 960 mg
Anyway - please offer dosage suggestions - the tea seems to have way more than the capsules.

And has this helped anyone - really? I had a lot of bleeding with my last one (May 08) and I drank 3 cups of rrt daily - religiously for 5 months. That's why I bought capsules this time - just can't go there with the tea again - even a good thing gets old 

Thanks again in advance for your help!


----------



## inaweofmommyhood

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
bulkherbstore dot com is a Pearl family business. Here is a link to a news article about the Pearl's "discipline" techniques (i.e. child abuse--WARNING, article contains graphic info). =1&cHash=8b4b91f00a]Here is a link to an article on the website of the Pearl's "ministry" advocating using a switch on a 7 month old baby who is not going to sleep at bedtime. Please don't give your money to these people.

This made me want to vomit. Spare the rod - as in a sheperds rod - I haven't heard of too many sheperds whacking their sheep - they guide them - these people give Christians a bad name. Truly sickening. God will have the last say on this. I'm glad I saw this because I had read an earlier post and was about to order some bulk rrt leaves.


----------



## nerin

so, even if their parenting style is insane, is the tea recipe reasonable? i've been drinking RRL made according to the directions from frontier, but i just got some alfalfa, peppermint, and nettle and this recipe would be perfect, if the consensus is that it isn't crazy.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mormontreehugger* 
Ingredients
8 parts Red Raspberry leaf - cut
3 parts Alfalfa herb - cut
3 parts Peppermint leaf - cut
2 parts Nettle leaf - cut
Directions
You can make a cup of hot tea by adding 1 or 2 teaspoons of the premixed herbs to 1 cup of boiling water. Let it steep for 5 to 10 minutes, strain, and add honey (raw is best) to taste.

To make a pitcher of tea for storing in the refrigerator, use 10 teaspoons or so of the premixed herbs for 8 cups of boiling water. Let it cool for a while and strain. Discard the used herbs, and put the tea in the refrigerator to drink over ice or reheated.


----------



## mommyofatoz

Question...okay, so if you make the infusion in advance, but are supposed to drink it as hot as possible during labor...if it cools, can you put it in the microwave to heat it back up, or does that weaken it? How about putting it back on the stove? Of course, I will be delivering at a hospital, so I'm thinking I will have better luck with a microwave than a stove top...


----------



## justice'smom

Now I'm afraid I'm drinking too much. If there can be a too much. For some reason I thought when I first read this that I was supposed to be drinking a lot more than I am. I have for the last few days been putting 3 traditional medicinals rrlt bags into 8 oz of hot water and letting it steep for anywhere btwn 10 min and an hour. I then have two more cups a day with only two tea bags steeped the same amt of time. Last night and today I have been having contractions and drank my first cup with 4 bags and the last two cups with 3 bags. That is when I came here to check to make sure I was doing everything right. Now I'm afraid I'm doing too much. PLEASE help me out here. At this point can I go back down to just one tea bag and only one to three 8 oz cups a day? I just don't want to be hurting myself or the baby by drinking too much.


----------



## mamarabolli

I was drinking a lot during my first trimester and felt contractions. After 4/5 days of drinking I spotted and miscarried. I got pregnant again and started drinking heavy RRL again. I started contracting and spotting. I stopped RRL and did a ton of research. I personally think I drank too much to cause contractions which could have led to a miscarriage the first time. Now, I drink it on occassion, but I think I'm too sensitive for heavy infusions.

I think you should listen to your body. Too much of anything is bad, even too much water can kill you. Too bad there is no solid evidence on herbs. Good luck.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I never use more than 1-2 bags (total 3-4 per day) unless I'm doing the labor infusion.


----------



## justice'smom

*How many bags would you use during the labor infusion?* I don't know if the article ever says.
I feel I should clarify that I am 39 wks pregnant so the contractions are not a problem at this point. Also, I don't feel that drinking the tea brought on contractions at all. I was just mentioning that when I started having the contractions I upped my intake even more. I'm going to go back down to no more than two tea bags in my first cup and only one in the other two cups if I drink the other two cups.


----------



## swissmiss2584

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justice'smom* 
Now I'm afraid I'm drinking too much. If there can be a too much. For some reason I thought when I first read this that I was supposed to be drinking a lot more than I am. I have for the last few days been putting 3 traditional medicinals rrlt bags into 8 oz of hot water and letting it steep for anywhere btwn 10 min and an hour. I then have two more cups a day with only two tea bags steeped the same amt of time. Last night and today I have been having contractions and drank my first cup with 4 bags and the last two cups with 3 bags. That is when I came here to check to make sure I was doing everything right. Now I'm afraid I'm doing too much. PLEASE help me out here. At this point can I go back down to just one tea bag and only one to three 8 oz cups a day? I just don't want to be hurting myself or the baby by drinking too much.









You can't drink too much unless it is causing contractions before 37 weeks. I mean real contraction, not just the normal braxton hicks. I don't believe you are hurting yourself or your baby. RRL tea has wonderful vitamins and minerals and it helps strenghthen the uterus. Just drink a steady amount of one tea bag once to twice a day and pick back up once you hit the 37 week mark.


----------



## Harmony96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justice'smom* 
*How many bags would you use during the labor infusion?* I don't know if the article ever says.
I feel I should clarify that I am 39 wks pregnant so the contractions are not a problem at this point. Also, I don't feel that drinking the tea brought on contractions at all. I was just mentioning that when I started having the contractions I upped my intake even more. I'm going to go back down to no more than two tea bags in my first cup and only one in the other two cups if I drink the other two cups.

I *think* I saw at some point that it was an ounce of tea in a pint of water? I can't remember for sure. When I attempted my strong labor infusion, I filled up a quart mason jar about halfway w/ tea, then added water to the top. It was DEFINITELY strong.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker

Subbing







:

I started drinking the infusion last week. Although I'm not crazy about the taste, I find myself craving it


----------



## NubiaEarth

First two births were two and half hours each from arrival to the hospital to holding my babies in my arms. My last one was a home birth and while labor was a little bit longer, I only pushed twice. I am expecting m 4th in December, and trust me: I WILL be drinking this again!


----------



## Cali2SC

Hi all!









I'm at 24.5 weeks and a rrl tea drinking slacker. So glad I found this thread and have been reading all morning (though I'm not even close to having read all 72 pages!). Maybe, by subscribing it will help me remember to actually brew the tea and drink it.

I've been sporadically drinking Traditional Medicinals Organic Pregnancy Tea. It is a tea bag mix that contains 350mg of raspberry leaf. Maybe I should buy bulk? I don't know if I am getting enough rrl with the mix. (Ok obviously I'm not if I don't even make the tea, but if I were to drink it on a more regular basis.....) I have a mw appointment in a week so I'll add this to my list of questions.

Happy sipping everyone (or gulping as the case may be)!


----------



## cappuccinosmom

Am I seeing that RRL can help start labor?







:

I am past the first trimester and need to get my bulk order sent in.

I have also heard that it helps regulate blood sugar?? I am super fat so they always have their eye on me for gest. diabetes







, and if this would help me pass the test with flying colors, I would be especially happy.


----------



## cappuccinosmom

Quote:

so, even if their parenting style is insane, is the tea recipe reasonable? i've been drinking RRL made according to the directions from frontier, but i just got some alfalfa, peppermint, and nettle and this recipe would be perfect, if the consensus is that it isn't crazy.
IMO, it's yummy.







: Much better than the bagged stuff.

And the recipe is right there. You dont' need to financially benefit them in any way. Our local food co-op has all the loose herbs available.


----------



## sunnygir1

Before long you can start harvesting and drying your own. Much yummier than anything you can buy.


----------



## MommyMad

I have a question for consistent RRL tea drinkers.

I started drinking RRL tea prior to becoming pregnant in order to tone my uterus. However, I have found that if I inadvertently forget to drink the tea, I get some morning sickness. Otherwise, I really don't and haven't had much morning sickness.

So, for those of you drinking it on a regular basis, do you find that morning sickness is not really prevalent? It's just a hunch I have.


----------



## cappuccinosmom

Quote:

I started drinking RRL tea prior to becoming pregnant in order to tone my uterus. However, I have found that if I inadvertently forget to drink the tea, I get some morning sickness. Otherwise, I really don't and haven't had much morning sickness.
I actually drank some this morning because I was feeling sick. And it took the edge off.

I wonder if it is related to the blood sugar thing I asked about earlier?


----------



## veganmama719

I've been drinking the Traditional Medicinals Organic RRL tea since 23 weeks. I am drinking 3 1-bag cups a day. The natural health food store is going out of business soon but says they can order me some bulk RRL.

I wonder though how much I should order. I am 27 weeks. Any thoughts?


----------



## Beauchamp

:


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyMad* 

So, for those of you drinking it on a regular basis, do you find that morning sickness is not really prevalent? It's just a hunch I have.

I think it did help. RRL is great for digestion.

Quote:

Am I seeing that RRL can help start labor?
RRL will not start labor.

veganmama719 A half pound would probably last you plenty long enough. FYI Mountain Rose Herbs is out right now. Bummer.


----------



## maddymama

Well, I'm excited to join this tribe! I should be getting my bulk rrl tea in the mail next week, and I've been drinking TM pregnancy tea this past week.
I'm 24 weeks right now, and eager to see if this helps in labor and post-partum.

~maddymama


----------



## MommyMad

So maybe because the RRL tea aids in digestion, it makes it easier and quicker for us to move the waste out of our systems...Interesting...

Veganmama, I have yet to completely use my first 1/2lb of RRL. I am 12 weeks along and drink a cup daily. As a matter of fact, I have my dad drinking 2 cups of the tea per day as well. In the past he had some internal bleeding, so I figure it cannot hurt. Also, he has liver issues and I read it's also good for the liver. So even at 3 cups per day, I'm still working on the 1st 1/2 lb bag.


----------



## justice'smom

I said I would update after having my baby so I am here doing that. I drank 2 to 3 cups of rrl tea a day and at the end would put at least 2 tea bags in each cup. I made a very strong infusion for labor, but only drank one and a half cups because every time I drank it it made me sick. My labor was 24 hrs long, contractions were managable, but by no means comfortable and I pushed for an hour and a half. The long pushing had to do with my bad back problems. I hope it works for the rest of you ladies, but I have to say I don't think it worked for me. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justice'smom* 
I said I would update after having my baby so I am here doing that. I drank 2 to 3 cups of rrl tea a day and at the end would put at least 2 tea bags in each cup. I made a very strong infusion for labor, but only drank one and a half cups because every time I drank it it made me sick. My labor was 24 hrs long, contractions were managable, but by no means comfortable and I pushed for an hour and a half. The long pushing had to do with my bad back problems. I hope it works for the rest of you ladies, but I have to say I don't think it worked for me. Good luck ladies.

Darn! Thanks for letting us know


----------



## osburnsa

Subbing to this thread. I haven't read through it all yet, so it'll take me a while to catch up.







:


----------



## MommyMad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justice'smom* 
I said I would update after having my baby so I am here doing that. I drank 2 to 3 cups of rrl tea a day and at the end would put at least 2 tea bags in each cup. I made a very strong infusion for labor, but only drank one and a half cups because every time I drank it it made me sick. My labor was 24 hrs long, contractions were managable, but by no means comfortable and I pushed for an hour and a half. The long pushing had to do with my bad back problems. I hope it works for the rest of you ladies, but I have to say I don't think it worked for me. Good luck ladies.

How was your post partum bleeding? How long did it last?


----------



## justice'smom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyMad* 
How was your post partum bleeding? How long did it last?

I had the baby 5 days ago and my bleeding is pretty light unless I try to do too much. Usually my bleeding lasts for about 6 to 8 weeks and I'm definantly hopeful it will end soon. Are you asking because the tea can help you stop bleeding faster? If the tea helps me to stop bleeding soon, I will be sooooo excited!







:


----------



## MommyMad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justice'smom* 
I had the baby 5 days ago and my bleeding is pretty light unless I try to do too much. Usually my bleeding lasts for about 6 to 8 weeks and I'm definantly hopeful it will end soon. Are you asking because the tea can help you stop bleeding faster? If the tea helps me to stop bleeding soon, I will be sooooo excited!







:

Yes, I'm asking because the RRL tea is supposed to help with the post partum bleeding/recovery. I'm hoping it'll help you in that respect. Thus far, it appears that it is helping you, so that is great.

Wishing you a very quick recovery.


----------



## emmaegbert

Sorry but, ugh, I can't read the whole thread, way too long!

Someone gave me a whole lot of leftover bulk herbs and I have been inconsistently drinking a RRL/Nettle/Alfalfa infusion throughout the second half of preg. I am 40 weeks as of Friday and the past few weeks have been trying to drink it regularly. I keep it in my water bottle. I notice I seem to have pretty hard contractions shortly after drinking it, but I'm fine with that. I'd love to go into real labor!

I also can't sweeten it b/c I have GD and can't tolerate any added sweeteners of any sort (natural or refined) w/out messing up my blood sugar. Instead I put in a pinch of stevia leaf and a pinch of licorice when I make the infusion. I never bother to drink it hot- usually cold or room temp. It doesn't seem so bitter to me- I make it at night and strain it in the morning... maybe I am not making it strong enough though, I just doing it all very loosely.

I don't know- I hope that this still helps with labor! Its certainly not bringing on early labor... I had DS at 38w+2 and I'm already 40w+2. My first labor was fairly short (12 hours from when I started contractions and was not at all dilated I delivered my son), but of course anything that makes it better/easier/more effective sounds good to me!


----------



## mamabear023

Hi all, I had our baby last week. I drank the RRL sporatically from week 31 till delivery. I tried to drink it once a day and had a pretty strong brew. The last week I had the super infusion at least once a day for 3-4 days (I went a few days past my due date and was having lots of contractions, so I'd have a cup (16 oz water with 1 oz of leaves). I had my last cup of tea the night before I went into labor (I think). Anyway, here are the results....not for sure it was the tea, but I imagined it helped!

2 hour 2 minute labor...but with lots of prodromal labor from week 36 on. I was checked on my due date and was 4cm and 90% effaced. I woke up on Monday morning around 4:30 to go to the bathroom with a normal full bladder contraction...then another came about 10 minutes, and a second 10 minutes later...Thought I was in for some more prodromal labor (I've had hours and hours and HOURS worth of contractions 8-12 minutes apart lasting 1½-2½ minutes)...but then had one at 6 minutes, and the next at 4 minutes and became much stronger and stayed there. I timed about 6-8 more contractions at 4 minutes apart and decided to call my midwife and told her I was "done" timing contractions...lol...that was just the cue they needed to know that this time it was real labor. I decided to do an enema because I'd been feelign like I needed to "go" for the past day (so I knew for sure it was poo and not baby)...not sure if that made a difference in my labor...but it was nice to not be feelign like I had to potty anymore! Midwife arrived at the house and checked me. I was complete and I pushed through a contraction and my water busted...across the room nearly 10 feet! Then Baby was here 3 minutes (pushed through 2 contractions) later.....9lb 1 oz baby! He was 2 full pounds more than my previous baby. The placenta delivered with in 10 minutes (or less...it was QUICK) of birth, bleeding also stopped very quickly. By Thursday (day 3) my flow seemed to be lessening quite a bit but it picked up friday and saturday....I think I also picked up a bit on my activity level, so that may be why....I never thought about the tea helping with the bleeding...but maybe so! I was a little "shocky" as my midwife put it after the birth...I dont' think it's the bad kinda shock....she said it was from baby coming so fast and all the hormones. I felt really drained directly after the birth, instead of being all ready to cuddle the baby...but that quickly passed (with in 15-30 minutes...I'd guess, I can't say much for my sense of time and I didn't take notice of the clock.) Yay for a successful first homebirth!


----------



## RaRa7

super job mama!!! congratulations!


----------



## Barefoot~Baker

Congratulations Mamabear, that's wonderful!


----------



## maddymama

Mamabear032,
Sounds like a wonderful (and fast) experience! yeah!
~maddymama


----------



## swissmiss2584

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabear023* 
I was a little "shocky" as my midwife put it after the birth...I dont' think it's the bad kinda shock....she said it was from baby coming so fast and all the hormones. I felt really drained directly after the birth, instead of being all ready to cuddle the baby...but that quickly passed (with in 15-30 minutes...I'd guess, I can't say much for my sense of time and I didn't take notice of the clock.) Yay for a successful first homebirth!


I think I was in a little of a shock too after having my baby. I had a fast 2 hour labor also but my pushing phase was 2 hours although it didn't feel like two hours of pushing. I drank tons of RRL tea during my pregnancy and during what labor I had. My midwife also had me on 5W birth herbs as well.


----------



## MommyMad

Congrats Mamabear!!!!

Thanks so much for sharing with us.

I believe that while the "real" labor was really quick, your body had plenty of time to prepare for it. I'm wondering if you tore or not and if that's healing OK.


----------



## mamabear0314

Hi, I'm new to this thread...
I'm not pregnant (yet) but I did want to start taking RRL tea every day for other women's health reasons. Right now I have TM Organic RRL. Should I just drink 1 cup a day? How many tea bags in a cup? How long to steep? I have no idea how many grams are in a tea bag so I'm confused about the measurements on previous posts.
Thanks!


----------



## mamabear023

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyMad* 
Congrats Mamabear!!!!

Thanks so much for sharing with us.

I believe that while the "real" labor was really quick, your body had plenty of time to prepare for it. I'm wondering if you tore or not and if that's healing OK.

I was told I had a "skid-mark" tear. Which is likely my fault, as I was not very careful when I was pushing (and pushed on my back/propped up with hubby behind me), I just wanted it over with and I NEVER thought I'd be birthing such a big baby...His head circumference was 14½in, which ended up being 1½ inches bigger than his brothers. I know he's not all THAT big, just big in comparison to my last baby.

As for healing...Raw Honey is WONDERFUL...way better than the epifoam/tucks/dermaplast "trio" the hospital uses for treatment. I had a bunch of it left over from my previous birth and after trading off between the trio and honey a day or two...I decided that the honey was helping a lot more and stopped using the trio. I did go to the doctor and get some pain meds for the "after-pains" contractions. So, although I havn't noticed much of an issue from the tear, it could be because of the meds I've been taking.


----------



## emmaegbert

So, I don't know if the RRL helped or not (I was drinking sporadically throughout pregnancy, but stepped it up once I was full term). My active labor was about 2 1/2 hours (had about 8 hours of somewhat irregular crampy contractions before that, but was able to carry on like normal, and also rest and sleep during them, so not very serious stuff). My water broke a couple of minutes before the midwives arrived, they walked in the door and baby was born about 10 minutes later. I pushed about 3 times (maybe 4? it was an insane whilrwind) and my 9lb baby was born with her hand up by her brow. I didn't even make it up onto the bed- was standing at the foot of the bed with one knee up, hanging onto DH around the neck for support and she just came out. One very minor tear that didn't require stitches.

I've been very tired PP (its been a week and less than a day so far) but bleeding hasn't been bad. I totally didn't want the RRL tea after the birth and poured the rest down the drain. I don't know, I had just had enough!


----------



## abemom2

I'm reading very mixed messages on this thread.

HOw much RRL should one drink through the different stages of pregnancy?

Some ladies said it made BH harder...

My doula had told me by my first to take it in the 9th month. Is it really fine from the beginning?

Thanks, Ana


----------



## mamaSun loveMore

hey! I, too love RRL!!!
With my first I drank traditional medicinals preggers tea religiously. Second time around I was in hot hot georgia and due in August. A sage woman tunred me onto RRL and I drank gallons of it! I brewed a pitcher each morning and iced, sometimes sweetened it. It was my life line. Mine came from Compleat Mother magazine. They sell organic bales of it. Delicioso!
Not sure whether it helped my UC. Baby was posterior. But it didn't hurt, thats for sure!
Cheers!


----------



## mamabear023

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmaegbert* 
So, I don't know if the RRL helped or not (I was drinking sporadically throughout pregnancy, but stepped it up once I was full term). My active labor was about 2 1/2 hours (had about 8 hours of somewhat irregular crampy contractions before that, but was able to carry on like normal, and also rest and sleep during them, so not very serious stuff). My water broke a couple of minutes before the midwives arrived, they walked in the door and baby was born about 10 minutes later. I pushed about 3 times (maybe 4? it was an insane whilrwind) and my 9lb baby was born with her hand up by her brow. I didn't even make it up onto the bed- was standing at the foot of the bed with one knee up, hanging onto DH around the neck for support and she just came out. One very minor tear that didn't require stitches.

I've been very tired PP (its been a week and less than a day so far) but bleeding hasn't been bad. I totally didn't want the RRL tea after the birth and poured the rest down the drain. I don't know, I had just had enough!

If I didn't know better it sounds like we birthed the same baby! Our labors were very similar 2½ hours, midwives showed up about 10-15 minutes before baby was here, water broke/ 9lb baby born minutes later and even on the same day...I think, my pp mommy brain isn't working well so late at night! I had my baby on the 27th. And I SO do not want anymore rrl tea...and I have about 8POUNDS of it left! YIKES


----------



## MommyMad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabear023* 
As for healing...Raw Honey is WONDERFUL...way better than the epifoam/tucks/dermaplast "trio" the hospital uses for treatment. I had a bunch of it left over from my previous birth and after trading off between the trio and honey a day or two...I decided that the honey was helping a lot more and stopped using the trio. I did go to the doctor and get some pain meds for the "after-pains" contractions. So, although I havn't noticed much of an issue from the tear, it could be because of the meds I've been taking.

I keep learning so much from this thread.









So, for the raw honey, you just apply it post partum and that's it? This is my first so I have no idea what I'm in for at the end.

Abmom2, yes there are different versions of when to drink RRL tea. I started drinking mine prior to becoming pregnant this time around and I've been fine with it. I do drink a single cup per day but plan on increasing it later.

Micah_mae, I'm not sure how many tea bags you would use. I know that I follow the 1 tsp of loose leaves per 8oz of water recipe steeped for at least 30 minutes covered. Maybe someone else can help you there - sorry. On the plus side, I did find that the RRL tea increased my cervical mucus when I started drinking it. Additionally, it seems that I might have ovulated sooner in my cycle. Good luck with it.


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyMad* 
On the plus side, I did find that the RRL tea increased my cervical mucus when I started drinking it. Additionally, it seems that I might have ovulated sooner in my cycle.

Oh, this is really interesting! I'm drinking RRL tea to assist in O, but my theory for why it works was that it reduces my prolactin levels just enough to allow me to get over the estrogen threshold & O, but I am nursing my 2 y/old, and I take it this was before you conceived your first? Hm. After a terribly long cycle w/a few false starts (gearing up to O but not Oing) I started drinking RRL at the first sign of fertile CM, and Oing about 5 days later. I then discontinue the RRL until the next cycle, as drinking it for longer than 10 consecutive days can decrease milk supply.


----------



## MommyMad

Yes, it was the cycle that I became preggers (and is sticking) that I started the RRL tea.

I didn't know that it reduces the milk supply, so I will have to stop drinking it upon delivery - thanks for that tip.


----------



## tammyswanson

Congratulations on your little one!!!







:

Question though, do you think that the RRL helped lessen your labor pains, compared with when you had your other children?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabear023* 
Hi all, I had our baby last week. I drank the RRL sporatically from week 31 till delivery. I tried to drink it once a day and had a pretty strong brew. The last week I had the super infusion at least once a day for 3-4 days (I went a few days past my due date and was having lots of contractions, so I'd have a cup (16 oz water with 1 oz of leaves). I had my last cup of tea the night before I went into labor (I think). Anyway, here are the results....not for sure it was the tea, but I imagined it helped!

2 hour 2 minute labor...but with lots of prodromal labor from week 36 on. I was checked on my due date and was 4cm and 90% effaced. I woke up on Monday morning around 4:30 to go to the bathroom with a normal full bladder contraction...then another came about 10 minutes, and a second 10 minutes later...Thought I was in for some more prodromal labor (I've had hours and hours and HOURS worth of contractions 8-12 minutes apart lasting 1½-2½ minutes)...but then had one at 6 minutes, and the next at 4 minutes and became much stronger and stayed there. I timed about 6-8 more contractions at 4 minutes apart and decided to call my midwife and told her I was "done" timing contractions...lol...that was just the cue they needed to know that this time it was real labor. I decided to do an enema because I'd been feelign like I needed to "go" for the past day (so I knew for sure it was poo and not baby)...not sure if that made a difference in my labor...but it was nice to not be feelign like I had to potty anymore! Midwife arrived at the house and checked me. I was complete and I pushed through a contraction and my water busted...across the room nearly 10 feet! Then Baby was here 3 minutes (pushed through 2 contractions) later.....9lb 1 oz baby! He was 2 full pounds more than my previous baby. The placenta delivered with in 10 minutes (or less...it was QUICK) of birth, bleeding also stopped very quickly. By Thursday (day 3) my flow seemed to be lessening quite a bit but it picked up friday and saturday....I think I also picked up a bit on my activity level, so that may be why....I never thought about the tea helping with the bleeding...but maybe so! I was a little "shocky" as my midwife put it after the birth...I dont' think it's the bad kinda shock....she said it was from baby coming so fast and all the hormones. I felt really drained directly after the birth, instead of being all ready to cuddle the baby...but that quickly passed (with in 15-30 minutes...I'd guess, I can't say much for my sense of time and I didn't take notice of the clock.) Yay for a successful first homebirth!


----------



## emmaegbert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabear023* 
If I didn't know better it sounds like we birthed the same baby! Our labors were very similar 2½ hours, midwives showed up about 10-15 minutes before baby was here, water broke/ 9lb baby born minutes later and even on the same day...I think, my pp mommy brain isn't working well so late at night! I had my baby on the 27th. And I SO do not want anymore rrl tea...and I have about 8POUNDS of it left! YIKES

that is funny! my baby was born the 28th but yeah, sounds like pretty parallel labor and birth stories!

I had just literally used the last of the RRL leaves to make my last batch, so that worked out pretty perfectly for me. Maybe you can give the extra to another pregnant mama? I got mine as a gift like that from a friend...


----------



## minimoose

Help me get this straight again - I did this the last time but somehow I can't wrap my brain around this atm.

You drink the 1 tsp/cup throughout the pregnancy and the really strong infusion on the day of labor, right?

Oh, and I'm subbing again


----------



## purewellspring

I drank rrl tea (rrl, peppermint, nettle, alfalfa, sometimes dandelion, sometimes elderberry) throughout my last pregnancy, and a quart infusion at the start of our induction...and I think it helped tremendously in a nearly pain free labor (although very VERY long). I only noticed cramping in the first trimester, so I stopped drinking it and picked it back up in the second...but with all the first trimester cramping I'm having this time, not drinking it yet (mostly because I'm lazy and queasy), I don't think it was the tea!

Just thought I'd mention my experience, though, FWIW...I drank about a quart a day my last few weeks to try to get things moving, and went 42 weeks. We had to induce because we had no water (a diagnosis that really was true in our case - less than a cup came out with her!)...and I think that's partly because I was drinking SO MUCH tea (which is a diuretic) and not enough water (only one quart or so a day, which only just counteracted the tea). So...for anyone trying to use the tea to bring on labor, just be careful! Our labor and delivery turned out beautifully although not what we planned...but I'll definitely be making sure to drink plenty of water first this time around!


----------



## mommyofatoz

This is a little late, but better late than never, right? I started to drink the Traditional Medicinals RRL tea sometime just after mid-pregnancy. I know it's in this thread when I started to drink it. I drank a cup of that a day...one tea bag to between 6-8oz. of water. I occasionally made strong infusions to make cold tea, and would sometimes drink that during the day, but I think I only did that a couple times. In the last month of my pregnancy (and forgive me because I can't remember for how many weeks exactly), I started to make stronger tea...two tea bags to the 6-8 oz. of water. So, now that you know how I did it, let me tell you about how labor went. Keep in mind, I did also go to the chiropractor, and I've heard that helps with labor as well, so...

My "due date" was April 5th, and of course that day came and went with no baby...as did the next day, and the next day, etc. Everyone kept asking if I was having any "signs." Well, I had been having "signs" for the past couple + weeks...contractions, even lost the mucus plug, etc. But when I went in for my appointments, I was still long and not very dilated at all. April 9th, everything felt the same. I got up and did some housework, but then took a break and set down at my computer and my sister got on and we started to chat. I told her that I wasn't doing anything and who knows when...and then, out of nowhere, I got a contraction. This was about 2:30 in the afternoon. We were both like ooh, cool, but I said I've had these contractions off and on all along, so I doubt this is it. We continued chatting, then another came...and another, and another, and they quickly grew stronger and stronger and closer together. I told her I was going to get off the computer and take a shower, to see if this was real or not. Before I got in the shower, I was pretty certain I was in true labor, so I called my dh and put him on alert, that I may be calling him to come home soon...he said he was going to head home now. I called my mother in law to warn her as well, since she was going to be taking my other kids... I also called my doula, and my best friend. My doula was in the hospital having tests on herself, so good, she was already there. I got in the shower and they just kept coming and coming. I got out, and was timing, and they were all around a minute apart. My husband got home, and I got out of the shower and was no longer able to talk through contractions. I could hardly get dressed and I knew it was time to go to the hospital. He finished packing up our stuff (cause we didnt' have it all together yet







), my mother in law came and got our boys, and we headed to the hospital, which it thankfully only about 8 minutes away. We got there, and I had at least three contractions before I got back to my room. We got to the hospital around 4:00. My friend was there waiting for us already, and dh called my doula, and she was still doing stuff. Dh had to leave to park the van, and the nurses told me to get into a gown, and then left, so it was just my friend and I in there. I thought I had to pee, but went to sit down, and got that pushy feeling...so I stood back up and told my friend to go out and tell them that I needed my midwife. My friend had to actually help me get out of my clothes and into the gown (I really could've cared less what I was wearing), and the nurse wanted to check me...she told me to get in the bed, and I said there was no way and asked if she could check me while standing..lol. She did, and I was complete, which I already knew, cause I was, as I said, feeling pushy. Dh got back, the midwife go in there, I didn't even move from the spot, and within three pushes my daughter was born...it was now 4:32. It was the best delivery I have ever had. I delivered her standing up, leaning over the bed. No tears, no hemorrhoids, I was able to then get up in bed and sit down (well, w/out pressing on the cord) and meet my new daughter. It was amazing. And the recovery was quick as well. If I ever have another child, you better believe RRL tea will be part of my "diet" again, and I will definitely continue seeing a chiropractor!

I want to thank everyone else for their stories, and all this information because I truly do believe that this helped!

Forgot to add...the doula didn't make it in time!


----------



## Barefoot~Baker

WOW mommyofatoz, that's wonderful, congratulations!!! Thanks so much for taking the time to post your story


----------



## Rikki Jean

i haven't read all 75 pages, but i have a question that has probably been answered somewhere...

i already have really fast labors (5.5 hours and 2.5 hours). i don't know that I really want to make them any faster...so, to RRL tea, or not to RRL tea?

also, i just had a m/c. i have some of the tm pregnancy tea here. will it be helpul for me to take it?


----------



## Lillitu

so glad to have found this thread! i have suspected that i was pegnant for a week now, but today got my BFP, making 4-5 weeks pregnant.

i went out to my local herb store (if you are in the Bay area of CA- check out Scarlet Sage in SF, thay are fantastic!) and bought bulk RRL. started drinking the tea yesterday.

i am gonna get some nettles too, as my seasonal allergies are acting up and that would add nutrition AND bring relief!

plan on doing the regimen as described in the story. yahoo! also- can i make a large container and drink it iced?


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Yeah. RRL is great as a sun tea. I make it in a gallon jug.


----------



## MommyMad

Ricki, I don't know if the RRL makes labor any quicker. I think it just makes it better according to what I've read. I cannot offer you any first hand advice as this is our first little one.

As for drinking it after a MC, I started drinking mine after my 2nd MC as I read it's a uterine toner. I suspect drinkingit had someting to do with getting preggers soon therefter.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne

I have a history of mc, but this time, everything is going better.
So. Can any of you ladies advise me as to taking the tea?
Should I hold off till the 2nd trimester, just to be safe?
Oh, and I have never used it before, if that helps.
Paula


----------



## MommyMad

I started taking mine because I also read it aided with MC's. I have been faithfully drinking a cup of RRL every day and will contonue to do so throughout the pregnancy.

Paula, if you're seeing a midwife, I would ask her what to do in your situation.


----------



## Lillitu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaulaJoAnne* 
I have a history of mc, but this time, everything is going better.
So. Can any of you ladies advise me as to taking the tea?
Should I hold off till the 2nd trimester, just to be safe?
Oh, and I have never used it before, if that helps.
Paula

i would start sooner. i am studying to be an herbalist, and RRL helps prevent MC, acts as a uterine tonic, and eases labor. i would pick up the book herbs for the childbearing year by Susun Weed. very helpful.


----------



## Inspired007

Hey all,

I used RRLT with my first pregnancy and am planning on using it again with this one. I firmly believe that the tea helped my labor and delivery progress smoothly.

Here is my birth story from last time. Long story short: My water broke at 1:30 a.m., baby was born at 7:12 a.m. I am hoping for a repeat!

Last time I began drinking the tea at 25 weeks. I had strong b/h contrax from that point on. I believe I had read something that said not to start it until the second semester, but I am not really sure about that. I think there are a lot of conflicting reports because the data is all anecdotal. There haven't been a lot of true scientific studies on the matter.

I am not sure how much of the tea I drank, but what I did was steep 8-10 bags in about a gallon of water and then sweeten it with sugar while hot. I would then pour it in a gallon jug and serve myself in 16 ounce portions using a water bottle.

This time around I don't plan on sweetening it as I now like the taste of unsweet tea.

Not exactly sure when I'll begin my regimen, but probably in the next few weeks or so. Maybe within the hour&#8230;.

Cheers to 2 hour labors all around!


----------



## themamamama

I just cruised over to this thread and started reading... then realized it's 74 pages long! Please forgive me for jumping in at the end without having read much of the beginning.

I drank RRLT with my last pregnancy after 36 weeks or so, and drank a couple strong cups the day I gave birth. Labor was mild all day, then suddenly, I had ridiculously strong contractions and DS was born an hour and a half later -- 4cm to baby in arms in an hour and a half. I liked the fact that it was short, but what I didn't like was that DS had scary heart decels with every contraction. If he had taken any longer to be born, I might have had an emergency c-section. I have been wondering if it might have been the RRLT that caused the super-strong contractions that almost stopped DS's heart, and I have been thinking that perhaps I should avoid it this time. Particularly since I have moved, and now have to travel an hour to get to my birthing center. An hour might be too long if labor goes like it did last time.

Thoughts? Did anyone else have an experience like mine?


----------



## MOMYS

I didn't read through all 74 pages (WOW!!!!) of this thread and I'm sure that this question has already been answered somewhere in here.... but if I may just ask anyway!

I am 34 weeks pregnant and I have a history of preterm labour (5 kids, 2 born terms, other ones at 35.1; 35.4 and 36 weeks). None had any medical needs. BUT I am planning a homebirth and my midwife can only attend from 37 weeks on...

My braxtons are pretty strong at this point.

Would it be better for me to wait to 36 weeks before taking the RRL?

Thanks!


----------



## MommyMad

MOMYS, I would ask your midwife to see what her opinion is since you have a history of pre-term labor.


----------



## MOMYS

Thanks! I'm seeing her next Wednesday and then I will ask her!


----------



## MommyMad

Try calling her before then. It'll be a quick phone call and then maybe you can start drinking it ASAP.


----------



## grdngdss

Hi Everyone,

Been lurking for awhile now and have just about used up my RRL tea from Bulkherbstore.com. After reading some troubling posts on the philosophies of the owners, I'm reluctant to order from them again. Anyone have any recommends for mail order herbs NOT from such a controversial site?

I'm 36 weeks and am unable to find RRL herb in the area - Scottsdale/Phoenix. I found Raspberry Leaf but it doesn't say for sure if it's red and no one can tell me for sure so I bought some capsules of 400 mg. Suggested dosage is 2-3 capsules 2x daily. Anyone have any experience with these at these dosages? I plan to ask my MW next week.

TIA for your feedback and SO great to read all the positive birth stories on the thread!

Christine


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I ordered with mountainroseherbs.com but they were out of stock. I ended up getting mine in bulk/organic from vitacost.com.


----------



## ebony_vbac

i guess im subbing again too. im 37w5d with baby 3 vaginal birth #3 i need a 2 hr labor 2 after my 24 hour labor to c section and my 35 hr homebirth

i really cant read this whole thread. i even tried searching i dont know if i should start a new thread but what specifially is the labor infusion thats all i need to know. i'm drinking 1 cup a day per mw instructions. i havent felt any contractions real or bh this time which is wierd


----------



## MommyMad

Hi Ebony.

Since you are already 37+ weeks, I would ask your midwife if it's OK for you to increase your daily intake of RRL tea to 2 cups per day for a week. Then if it's OK to increase that intake to 3 cups per day until labor begins.

When labor begins, you can then drink the infusion. The infusion consists of 1 ounce of RRL and one pint of boiling water. You would steep it for 30 minutes, covered and then drink it as hot as possible.

Please visit us again and let us know how it goes this time.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Lillitu

has anyone experienced a sudden bodily resistance to getting the tea down?

i had been drinking it every day and did not mind its taste at all. about a week ago, it just repulsed me. so i am listening to my body and taking a break...

ideas?


----------



## MommyMad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lillitu* 
has anyone experienced a sudden bodily resistance to getting the tea down?

i had been drinking it every day and did not mind its taste at all. about a week ago, it just repulsed me. so i am listening to my body and taking a break...

ideas?

I usually enjoy my tea without sugar or anything. However, with the RRL tea, I didn't love it that way. I add honey and a squeeze of lemon or lime - I actually like it that way. Have you tried adding a little something to it to change/enhance the taste a bit? That might help - I'm hoping it does for you.


----------



## justice'smom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lillitu* 
has anyone experienced a sudden bodily resistance to getting the tea down?

i had been drinking it every day and did not mind its taste at all. about a week ago, it just repulsed me. so i am listening to my body and taking a break...

ideas?

This is probably different than what you are asking, but during labor when I tryed to drink it it made me very nausous. I was able to drink maybe two cups before I gave up.


----------



## Barefoot~Baker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lillitu* 
has anyone experienced a sudden bodily resistance to getting the tea down?

i had been drinking it every day and did not mind its taste at all. about a week ago, it just repulsed me. so i am listening to my body and taking a break...

ideas?

I can't stand it alone, or even with sugar. I add cran-raspberry juice to it and I love it like that (as iced tea).


----------



## ebony_vbac

i think it's working. i think it makes my bh ctx less noticible because i didnt feel one bh ctx this pregnancy till 39 weeks then only when walking and they didnt hurt. one night i had ctx all night but again they didnt hurt, i dont even get ctx when nursing my 2yo. i have 4 days till my due date and i've never been pregnant this long so that is wierd. my cervix is soft and closed maybe the tea made my uterus so strong that it doesnt have to do any work ha ha lol. anyway i'm drinking still a cup a day sometimes its the weak pregnancy tea cuz i only have a few bags of rrl left i'm ready for my infusion i wrote the directions on my pc as my background i'm just worried i wont know when i'm in labor cuz maybe i wont feel the contractions


----------



## beckybird

Add me to the tribe







I just bought a box of RRL tea, and I am going to start very slowly. I am 21 weeks, so I will gradually work my way up with the tea.


----------



## MommyMad

Ebony, best of luck in your delivery. Hope that infusion also works for you.

Becky, yes start slowly if you haven't been drinking the RRL. I've been meaning to up mine to 2x a day, but alas I'm only drinking the morning cup of RRL. Maybe I'll see if I can incorporate my 2nd cup at night.


----------



## mbravebird

NAK -- just wanted to update you ladies on my labor and delivery. I drank RRL infusion at the rate of a couple of quarts a week from the second trimester on. I also drank the tea, but was more consistent with the infusion. (I'm an infusion gal, so it was easier for me to remember and incorporate into my routine than the tea. Also, I was doing the infusion-level for the minerals and nutrients in it, as I did not take prenatals this preg. I also did nettle infusion for the same reason, and at the same rate as the RRL.)

I increased the amounts of both the RRL infusion and the nettle infusion to a quart a day in the week prior to labor.

I had my beautiful baby boy on June 18, after 27 minutes of labor! I had 3-4 days of prodromal labor beforehand, but it was totally painless prodromal labor. Then my water broke when I was sleeping, and 27 minutes later babe was in my arms! It was amazing. My husband caught him, as the midwives were still on the way. It was beautiful. Intense and beautiful. I was in transition by the second contraction, and felt the pressure of baby beginning to come down by the fifth or so contraction. A few contractions later I felt the head begin to come down, and then it was pretty quick after that.

I think the days of prodromal labor was perhaps very effective at dilating me, and I'm thinking perhaps the RRL helped with the painlessness and effectiveness of the prodromal labor? Last time the early labor was hours long and felt like early labor. The active part was pretty quick both times.

Good luck with your babies and pregnancies, mamas. The human body is a miracle!! As is birth. The fact that such a huge thing can happen just from softening, opening, and allowing seems so beautiful to me, and so uniquely feminine. Good luck and enjoy, everybody.


----------



## MommyMad

Wow Mbravebird!!!

Congrats on such a quick labor. The fact that you had such a quick labor is reason enough for me to up my RRL.

What did the midwives have to say about your labor and delivery?


----------



## carmel23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *themamamama* 
I just cruised over to this thread and started reading... then realized it's 74 pages long! Please forgive me for jumping in at the end without having read much of the beginning.

I drank RRLT with my last pregnancy after 36 weeks or so, and drank a couple strong cups the day I gave birth. Labor was mild all day, then suddenly, I had ridiculously strong contractions and DS was born an hour and a half later -- 4cm to baby in arms in an hour and a half. I liked the fact that it was short, but what I didn't like was that DS had scary heart decels with every contraction. If he had taken any longer to be born, I might have had an emergency c-section. I have been wondering if it might have been the RRLT that caused the super-strong contractions that almost stopped DS's heart, and I have been thinking that perhaps I should avoid it this time. Particularly since I have moved, and now have to travel an hour to get to my birthing center. An hour might be too long if labor goes like it did last time.

Thoughts? Did anyone else have an experience like mine?

Interesting, I starting drinking the Traditional Medicinals "pregnancy tea" which has a lot of RRL in it about 36 weeks on, too. With my last birth, my 3rd child, I had a very painfree, rapid labor (I though it was ending and actually went to sleep, then woke up all bloody!).

I went to the hospital and she was born within 45 minutes of being there.... but she also had crazy heart rate decels as well! Just like your son. After she was born (rapidly) (and this was my 3rd with the same OB, and he knew that I typically had 15 minutes of pushing, max. so he just said we have to get this baby out!) my doctor seemed to think that the decels might have been caused by her shorter then typical umbilical cord. I am very petite (5 feet tall) and she only reached to my lap, basically, whereas my boys always reached to my chest with the cord still attached.









So we thought it might be the cord. I am going to consult with my midwife before drinking the tea this time, and not really start for awhile, except for maybe a cup now and there.


----------



## Lillitu

thanks for the tips, y'all! i managed to keep it down by mixing it iced with cranberry juice. we're back on track now!


----------



## crh'smama

Hi, all! I am 37 weeks on Saturday (now Monday)!! I am excited. I have one son, but he was a 35 weeker, born in the hospital, with an OB and was a basic hospital horror story, (although vaginal!







)

I just started drinking the Traditional Medicinal Red Raspberry Leaf Tea. Is that good enough? I don't mind the taste, but prefer not to drink tea all that much. I put three bags in a big mug everyday, and it's fine. Do I need to get loose leaves to make infusion for labor? Or just drink a lot of tea when labor starts?

Two weeks ago, I was 80+% efaced and 1+ dialated. We were doing a strep swab and couldn't tell if baby was head down or not. My placenta is anterior and it's hard to tell by palpatation. So, my midwife 'checked' me.

I am going for a home/water birth, and really don't want a long 36 hour labor such as with my first.

Any help/details on brands and exactly what to do when labor starts would be much appreciated! Thanks, Mamas!


----------



## MommyMad

Congrats, you're getting really close!!!

My preference is to actually use the loose leaves as they are fresh and you have control as to how much to use (3tsp per 8 oz of water). Having said that, if you dono't have access to the real thing, the tea bags might be fine. I'm not familiar as to how much you would use of it, so other moms might chme in for that.


----------



## veganmama719

I am 39w3d and have been drinking the Traditional Medicinals RRL tea since about 19 weeks. I am only drinking 2 cups a day and plan to make a very strong litre or so of it when I am in labour.

So far I have been having menstrual type cramping on and off for about a week but no signs of "real" labour. I am hoping I will be like the poster above who had 27 minutes of it!

My midwife and I have not checked my cervix so I suppose it is possibel I am already quite dilated.

I will let you all know about the birth. My first one was 47.5 hours and my second was 17 hours. I amhopingthis one will be shorter due to the RRL!


----------



## devasma

Does anyone know any good online sources for bulk herbs in Canada? I'm having trouble finding a supplier.
Thanks!


----------



## SarahDC

Quick question - I just bought bulk RRL and Nettle - how much to add to a gallon of water to make iced tea?


----------



## Astraia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devasma* 
Does anyone know any good online sources for bulk herbs in Canada? I'm having trouble finding a supplier.
Thanks!

If you find any, let me know.
I jsut spent $40 on loose herbs from my local health food store- and they're TINY bags, too! I bough RRL, nettles, and lemon balm (apparently good for insomina, which I'm definitely suffering from!) I've got rose hips teabags to use up as well.

I drank RRL last pregnancy, starting at 34 weeks so I'm starting early this time! (13w 1 d today). Last time I could only stand to drink it with chocolate cookies along side, so I'm hoping if I make it iced and mix it with apple juice it will help me choke it down. For some reason I never thought of ICED tea, and any tea my last pregnancy was disgusting to me so that might have been a big part of it.


----------



## Demeter_shima

Hello!

I must say, I didn't know there was that much to the Raspberry leaf tea lore until I read that story!
I drank the tea every day during my last pregnancy but I didn't follow any specific regiment otherwise. I think this time around (since I had a very long labor last time...) that I might give it a shot!


----------



## Friendlee

Wow! Cool stuff!

I am sure this has been answered already....but I simply don't have the time or patience to read through the FIFTY ONE pages of thread! What a thread!

1. Since the infusion steeps for thirty minutes and is likely cold...how should one heat it up again? Is microwave okay?

2. 1 ounce of leaves would be more than one whole box of my Traditional Medicinals Raspberry Leaf tea....should I seriously steep a box and a half of tea bags when labor starts??

I am loving reading all of these stories!!


----------



## itsajenism

Joining you ladies!









I drank RRL tea with my first pregnancy, but only in the third trimester (because I hadn't found out about it until then). My labor with him was about 6 hours. I actually didn't believe I was in "real" labor until the last hour when contractions were one on top of the other, I was hitting transition, and I was in some pain. Up until that point, my contractions were pain free. I went from 3cm to pushing in less than 2 hours and spent at least 10 minutes convincing the nurses at the Hospital that it *is* possible for a first time mom to labor quickly and that I needed my OB because I needed to push. OB barely made it in time because I had to fight with the nurse to believe me.

I didn't have a whole lot of bleeding postpartum either and wasn't given any pitocin to help my uterus contract after birth. The nurse who came in to massage my uterus actually commented on how much it was going down on it's own. (Although, breastfeeding had some to do with that as well.)

I'm 10w now, and have been drinking maybe 2 cups of Mother-To-Be tea a week so far (when I can stand it), and once the nausea goes away I plan on increasing to at least one cup a day, plus one cup of RRL tea a day.

Hoping this labor is at least as quick as my first!








Midwife told me she will require me to call her when I sneeze.


----------



## MommyMad

It's encouraging hearing your story Itsajenism.

You know, I think drinking the RRL tea from early on actually helped me with not having too much nausea. I drink a cup of warm RRL tea in the morning with a bit of honey and a sqeeze of lime or lemon.


----------



## leighann79

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Friendlee* 

2. 1 ounce of leaves would be more than one whole box of my Traditional Medicinals Raspberry Leaf tea....should I seriously steep a box and a half of tea bags when labor starts??


I have the same question. I'm 39 weeks and just have access to the tea bags. Not sure how to go about making the infusion for labor.


----------



## veganmama719

I have a box and half or so left so I think that is what I will do.
39w6d here.


----------



## HisBeautifulWife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Birth Junky* 
When I became pregnant, I immediately sent for some raspberry leaf tea and began taking one cup of it each day, made from one teaspoon of dried leaves added to one cup of boiling water and steeped for 15 minutes.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyMad* 
My preference is to actually use the loose leaves as they are fresh and you have control as to how much to use (3tsp per 8 oz of water).


Which one is correct? How much tea is supposed to be added? Or is it just preference?


----------



## huskermommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HisBeautifulWife* 
Which one is correct? How much tea is supposed to be added? Or is it just preference?


In reference to using 1tsp or 3tsp leaves per 8oz....

I really think its just preference. I usually do 1tsp in the first trimester, 2tsp in the second, 3tsp in the thrid. I don't think it really matters as long as you're taking at least 1tsp. Sometimes anything more than 1tsp will make mamas sick so you just have to find what works for you!









Good Luck!


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I can't imagine using only 1 t per cup. I never measure anything but I'm sure I use more like 3 t. Drink it how you like it though.


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HisBeautifulWife* 
Which one is correct? How much tea is supposed to be added? Or is it just preference?

Really, it's just preference. It's the same stuff inside the tea bags...and you can use more tea bags if you want.

I prefer loose leaf because it's cheaper! and I like to add other herbs.


----------



## MommyMad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HisBeautifulWife* 
Which one is correct? How much tea is supposed to be added? Or is it just preference?

I misquoted above.








I actually do use 1 tsp of RRL per 8 oz of water. I inadvertently typed 3tsp instead of 1tsp because my little teapot holds 24oz and I prepare 24oz each time - so sorry.


----------



## Epona

subbing


----------



## Friendlee

I just read 76 pages of this thread (1,510 posts!!!)







:
I feel like I deserve a special jacket or a badge or something!!! Phew!

I'm 31 weeks. Started drinking RRL tea a few weeks ago (when I started reading this thread). I really like it and FWIW I do not have any cramps with it. Maybe some BH ctx, but I don't know if that's what they are because this is my first pregnany. I actually like the tightening and the release. It feels good!

Look for my update in about 9 weeks.


----------



## MommyMad

***sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## MrsAngelic

For those looking for somewhere to buy bulk.....Herbs Etc. will ship you organic red raspberry leaf if you call their store. The number is on the bottom of their website. I used to live in Santa Fe, New Mexico where the store is and now have it shipped out to North Carolina because through my last three pregnancies (just under 4 hrs, 6.5 hr, and 5 hr births!) I've come to count on it and know it is quality stuff. As of last week it was $21-something a pound.


----------



## clothdiapermama

I'm excited to hear these great stories! I took RRL with my second - but not regularly. I intend to drink it again during 2nd trimester - because I've been so ill. But I may try this to help with my hyperemesis. Right now am trying to drink nettle, olive leaf, red clover, and milk thistle on ice. I may just add RRL to this combo. I just need to find a local source to buy in bulk - so that I can start taking it and then chug it at the end!


----------



## maddymama

Hi Mamas,
I just had my second baby a few weeks ago, and have to say I LOVE LOVE LOVE RRL tea. I drank a pregnancy tea from 25 weeks on.... only one cup a day though. Towards the end I did let my tea steep longer, so that may have helped.
A quickie account of my birth story: induced at 37 w 3 days for pre-eclampsia. 6.5 hour labor total, the OB broke my water when I was 5 cm and I was holding DD in my arms an hour an a half later. I never did the strong infusion for labor.
I have recovered amazingly well, especially compared to my first delivery. I've had little bleeding, almost no afterpains, etc. I feel great.... and I attribute much of this to RRL tea. 
~maddymama


----------



## veganmama719

I started drinking RRL at about 22 weeks. A cup a day in the 2nd tri and 2 cups a day in the 3rd. I made the strong infusion for the hospital but never drank it.

My previous labours were 47.5 and 17 hours respectively.

This one was 6.5.

That said, it was by far the most painful because it was so quick and I had no breaks between contractions after I was 5 cm dilated.

I did have my 3rd natural birth but only because it was too late to do an epidural by the time i got to the hosptial (8 cm and dilating really fast).

However, the recovery has been amazing! My uterus was back to it's pre-pg size by 5 days postpartum (after pains were fierce though) and my bleeding and lochia were done by then too (I bled 5 and 4 weeks with my previous births).

My stomach is pretty much flat and I am 8 days PP. I could wear my bikini without embarassment.

I have lost 18 of my 30 lb weight gain and if it weren't for the hemorroids from hell I woul dbe back running by now. i think i will give it another week or so.

I have been able to do 150 crunches per day since 3 days PP.

BTW, I am 42.

This is soooo different from my previous recoveries I think a lo to fit must be due to the RRL.


----------



## MommyMad

Maddymama & Veganmama, congrats on the arrival of your LO's.

I'm glad the RRL tea seemed to work for you guys. I'm hoping that it works for me as well in November.


----------



## Lovin_Life

Hello!

How early is too early to start? I was just drinking some and then remembered I saw this thread. I am only 4.5 weeks.

Also, some said to start slow. Why is this?

Thanks for any info!

Amber


----------



## mrscompgeek

Hi,
I am 30 weeks pregnant with our first. I was drinking Traditional medicinals RRLT before getting pregnant to help with my irregular cycles, then stopped when I got pregnant. Now I have been starting back on it the last week.
My question is, I steep one tea bag with a coffee cup of hot water. I usually let it steep 15-20 minutes. Then I add it to a quart of ice and water. Is it strong enough or is it not doing any good?


----------



## moondiapers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyofatoz* 
Question...okay, so if you make the infusion in advance, but are supposed to drink it as hot as possible during labor...if it cools, can you put it in the microwave to heat it back up, or does that weaken it? How about putting it back on the stove? Of course, I will be delivering at a hospital, so I'm thinking I will have better luck with a microwave than a stove top...

My stanely brand stainless steel thermos will keep boiling hot tea nice and hot to drink for about 8 hours. I'd make it right before going to the hospy.


----------



## Friendlee

oops


----------



## Friendlee

Does anyone know of a brand or a retailer that sells a good tea infuser pot?

I'd like to brew one cup but the tea ball I have (the standard one) is sort of rusting which can't be healthy and the leaves overflow and spill out when I make my nettle/RRL mixture. It'd be great if I could find a good glass tea infuser pot that has measurements on it!!! That way I'd know how much steaming water to pour in for one cup or for one quart (for the infusion) depending on what I want to make.

I'm also looking for a design that is totally sealed. The infuser pot I have (which I plan to return) lets all the hot air out of the pour spout and then my cup of tea is luke warm - I really enjoy a hot cup of tea.









I can't seem to find anything versatile enough to make 1 hot cup or 1 hot quart and yet still allows you to measure how much water you're pouring in.

Would LOVE some ideas!!!


----------



## Asiago

A question here also. I have been using the Traditional Medicine tea bags and can't seem to get a strong brew (?) Maybe I just am not familiar with the subtle taste of RRL, I don't know.

I did just place an order with Mountain Rose though, so I should be getting it soon. Will that be stronger?


----------



## MrsAngelic

I have also found that the Traditional Medicinals does nothing for me after having bulk organic RRL. With the bulk I can feel my uterus exercising after about 15 minutes.

Can't wait for my order to get here already! There are zero herb shops in our new city.


----------



## mrscompgeek

Does that mean that the TM tea bags dont work? Am I just wasting money here using them? I mean I would think they still should be helping somewhat???
I would love to order some bulk but mountainrose.com has a minimum of $10 order and I dont want that much RRL tea since I only have 9 weeks to go. So I havent ordered any bulk.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I have TM and bulk and they are the same thing you just tend to use more per cup when you use bulk. You probably just want to use 2 bags to a cup if you like really strong tea. I like mine weak but I drink up to a gallon a day. I still feel like I get lots of benefits from it. Try ordering bulk from vitacost.


----------



## Asiago

Thanks so much MoonStarFalling, I will probably use more with the bulk when it arrives.


----------



## thursday2

Well, after reading 30 pages I skipped to the last ten and didn't see this in any of them, so I thought I'd post a sum-up clarity post for those worried about the first trimester, or just curious as to science stuff (I studied to be an herbalist for many years)-

RRL has compounds in it that are similar to estrogen (soy and lavender also have these types of compounds, for two others you may have heard of.) Because there haven't been much specific scientific research into herbs, exact science isn't known as to how it works, but theorists suppose RRL "uterine tonic" qualities help with cramps during period and help during pregnancy/labor because it mimics some of estrogen's qualities, i.e. helping placental growth, and helping uterine blood flow (which may explain why it can make labor go faster).

For the majority of people, a cup a day during the first trimester is fine; for some people, the conflict with their existing fluctuating hormones can be too much, especially if they have a history of miscarriage. This is why it's usually not recommended. This is also why individual herbalists sometimes WILL recommend it, because they know an individual's history or will prescribe a specific dose they think is safe.

Tea bag boxes and commercially manufactured products will almost always have the warning not to take it in the first trimester - this is to protect them legally and, frankly, to be safe because many people that drink these do so out of fear, due to a history of PG issues. If there's no warning (like a Pregnancy Tea), it probably means the amount of RRL is pretty minimal.

If you have no history of miscarriage and have drunk herbal teas before, a cup a day is probably fine the whole pregnancy. If you don't regularly drink herbal teas, I'd start slowly (a couple of cups a week, or weak cups daily) and work your way up to stronger amounts. If you have a history of uterus issues, I'd play it safe and avoid during first trimester.


----------



## MandyB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asiago* 
A question here also. I have been using the Traditional Medicine tea bags and can't seem to get a strong brew (?) Maybe I just am not familiar with the subtle taste of RRL, I don't know.

I did just place an order with Mountain Rose though, so I should be getting it soon. Will that be stronger?

I haven't used the tea bags, but ordered through Mountain Rose last Thursday and recieved my herbs by Saturday! I ordered my RRL herbs through them my last pregnancy too and both time have found the herbs to make a nice strong brew of tea. I have a 2 1/2 Qt pitcher that I brew up at a time, put in the fridge and drink cold over the next two days.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrscompgeek* 
Does that mean that the TM tea bags dont work? Am I just wasting money here using them? I mean I would think they still should be helping somewhat???
I would love to order some bulk but mountainrose.com has a minimum of $10 order and I dont want that much RRL tea since I only have 9 weeks to go. So I havent ordered any bulk.









When I ordered the RRL tea during my last pregnancy, I remember thinking that 1 lb seemed like WAY more than I would need for only 9 weeks left of pregnancy. I actually ended up using almost ALL of it though, and delivered at 39 weeks. I was drinking about a qt a day (sometimes a little less or more) of the tea and put about 6 tblsp of the RRL in a pot that made about 2 1/2 quarts (regular "pitcher" size). If you need your order to go over $10, you could always get 1/2 lb of nettles with it. That's what I ordered this last time and I think it ended up being about $20 for the two items including shipping. The shipping was the worst part, but at least it arrived within two days!

After my last birth, I am a very FIRM believer in this tea and what it can do for us preggo women! I went from having very long drawn out labors with my first two kids (no tea) to having a 1 hr 15 minute labor with my last daughter! I swear it was the tea!

Good luck!


----------



## Mom2M

I was just looking for the answer to that! I have the TM pregnancy tea also and I steep it for about a half hour to try to make it stronger. It has nettles in it too.
But I was following the directions to drink 3 cups a day.
Is that not enough? Should I drink much more than that? I'm really anxious to make sure labor goes well and I do not go over dates because I'm a VBA2C and they are really going to watch it closely.

I also went to Mountain Rose and thought there was no way to use enough to get a $10 min order.

I'm 30 weeks now so maybe I will just order it anyway.

Thanks for all the info on here.

Deb


----------



## clothdiapermama

I found organic RRL Tea at www.vitacost.com for $9.95/ lb - I was excited to find this as it's a great price and should last awhile. Just wanted to share!


----------



## maddymama

SLIGHTLY OT
Hi Mamas,
I loved drinking RRL tea while pregnant. I think it helped me have a wonderfully fast (6.5 hour labor) and a speedy recovery.
Does anyone know of a good mommy tea to drink to help balance out hormones, etc. I don't need a lactation tea, as my supply is good.........
Thanks,
~maddymama


----------



## sonicfrost

Today I bought some Yogi brand RRL tea in tea bag form. I want to know if that's an okay brand to use and if it will help/work just as well as bulk? I guess I should have asked before buying it, but I assumed it was the same.









Also, I was just wondering what the faster labors from RRL tea are like? I've heard a lot about women having fast labors and their contractions seems to never stop, is this the type of labor that RRL tea brings on?


----------



## MommyMad

See maddymama, I've read the RRL does balance out your hormones as well. I've said it before, but I'll gladly say it again. I began drinking RRL tea after my most recent MC in order to tone the uterus and prevent future MC's. I am a firm believer that it did just that for me - balance my hormones out. For the first time in a very long time I had CM that month and I felt that I even ovulated earlier that month. The RRL tea will assist your uterus in going back to normal as well.


----------



## MovingMomma

I've also noticed RRL seems to help me O. BUT, be aware that it can decrease milk supply when used for longer than a week.

maddymama, there are tons of options for great herbs to help with many different "mommy hormone balance" issues, but which ones to try depend on your specific situation. I'd recommend reading books on herbs and/or consulting an herbalist. I don't know if fertility is your concern or not, but as far as I know, the herbs that help increase fertility often act by reducing prolactin levels and also reduce milk supply.


----------



## MommyMad

Movingmomma, I wasn't aware that RRL tea would decrease your milk supply - thanks for pointing that out. I have to weigh the options as to how long after birth I drink it and how much of it. Wondeirng if drinking fenugreek tea along with RRL tea would balance things out - would you know?


----------



## Astraia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2M* 
I was just looking for the answer to that! I have the TM pregnancy tea also and I steep it for about a half hour to try to make it stronger. It has nettles in it too.
But I was following the directions to drink 3 cups a day.
Is that not enough? Should I drink much more than that? I'm really anxious to make sure labor goes well and I do not go over dates because I'm a VBA2C and they are really going to watch it closely.

I also went to Mountain Rose and thought there was no way to use enough to get a $10 min order.

I'm 30 weeks now so maybe I will just order it anyway.

Thanks for all the info on here.

Deb


You can drink rather large quantities a day- just start slowly and gradually increase the amount you drink, and if you feel "funny" (increased BH's, etc) and you're still preterm then back off a bit until the symptoms go away.

I was drinking 4-5 STRONG cups of TM after 37 weeks and I had no problems with it - and had a relatively fast, easy labour for a first & malpositioned baby.


----------



## maddymama

Thanks for you input, mamas! I definitely don't want to increase my fertility at the moment, and I want to keep my milk supply up. The more I think about it, I guess I just want to know if there is a tea to prevent postpartum blues/depression....
I'll try to find that book that's referenced here a ton.... I start looking back a few pages for the name of it.
~maddymama


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
BUT, be aware that it can decrease milk supply when used for longer than a week.

I have drank RRLT for years and never had it reduce my milk supply. I have also done tons of research and never seen that. Do you have a source? I would be interested to check it out.

Not that I worry about myself, as I can drink large amounts, be pg, and nursing, and still have tons of milk, but I am really curious.


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
I have drank RRLT for years and never had it reduce my milk supply. I have also done tons of research and never seen that. Do you have a source? I would be interested to check it out.

The key operator is _can_.









Source: Sheila Humphrey's _The Nursing Mother's Herbal_ p. 320-321

Quote:

It is believed to lower milk supply with long-term use in the postpartum, even though it seems to increase supply when used short-term (less than a week).
and

Quote:

Use raspberry for no more than a week when trying to build your milk supply.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonicfrost* 
Also, I was just wondering what the faster labors from RRL tea are like? I've heard a lot about women having fast labors and their contractions seems to never stop, is this the type of labor that RRL tea brings on?

Not in my experience. RRL significantly decreased pain. My last labor not as painful as menstrual cramps I had when I was a teenager.

Quote:

It is believed to lower milk supply with long-term use in the postpartum, even though it seems to increase supply when used short-term (less than a week).
Is that information linked to a study? I've always had the opposite effect. I drank it long term after three births. RRL saved my milk supply when I was pg and nursing. I did NOT drink it through one pregnancy while nursing and DID drink it through one pg while nursing. RRL seemed to help a lot.


----------



## effervescentmind

I totally want to join this tribe, but in no way have read all 78 pages of posts. My acupuncturist suggested I start drinking the tea because i have been spotting and it will help prevent M/C... I am 11.5 weeks.

Sonja


----------



## MommyMad

Welcome Sonja!

Hoping you have a sticky LO.

Another thing I also tried to help prevent MC's is Welcome Womb. Ask your acupunturist and OB/Midwife, if it's OK by them to take as well.


----------



## RaRa7

how many of you start drinking RRL tea during first trimester?
If you wait, what are your reasons?
thanks-trying tot decide when to start drinking it-I am only 5w+ 3 d


----------



## MommyMad

I started drinking RRL tea prior to getting pregnant in order to tone my uterus and avoid future MC's. I drank one cup per day until recently. I now try to have 2 cups per day.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

I generally begin before the 12th wk (usually around wk 8). I usually don't have much left over and have to order it after a BFP, so it takes a bit of time to get started, but I start as soon as I have it.


----------



## sugareemoma

I'v been drinking rrl tea for a while because I heard it helps with pms/cramps. So far so good!


----------



## mrscompgeek

I have been drinking RRL tea on and off since before we started TTC. I stopped after we got the BFP and during the first trimester. I have started back up again in the 3rd trimester. Normally it doesnt affect me but yesterday I drank a cup with breakfast and last evening I was really crampy. I am 34 weeks. Is that a good thing or should I cut out the RRL tea? The cramping stopped after a hour or so.


----------



## athenalove46

I just started drinking RRL. I try to do 2-3 cups daily but I sometimes only get in 1 cup. I bought some Mama's Red Raspberry Brew from the Bulk Herb Store and that stuff is so good! Although I think I like the smell of it more than the taste (but it still tastes good).

I am almost 30 weeks, will it still be effective if I do only have one cup a day???


----------



## Serenyd

I bought starwest organic red raspberry leaf tea, and I DO NOT like the taste of it. It's funny because I was drinking traditional medicals rrlt and it tasted good to me. Is there some other way to prepare the leaves so they taste better? Is it more of a benefit to consume the whole leaf? Maybe I could bake them into brownies?


----------



## Mom2M

I've been drinking TM Pregnancy tea 3 times a day for the 2nd and 3rd trimester and I feel good, strong Braxton Hicks contractions every time!
I think this is a good sign that it helps tone the uterus and get it ready to labor, at least, I hope so!
I'm so glad I read this thread, even though I didn't get the regular RRL tea yet from MR.
At least this one has RRL and nettles.

Deb


----------



## zannster

I made it through about 40 pages, and that's all I can handle. LOL There has been lots of good advice. I love the positive outcomes!

I'm 13 weeks now. I started drinking the tea at 11 weeks (1 cup) - now at 2 cups a day. I had a c-section with my first birth, in part due to failure to progress. So I'm really hoping this will get my uterus to do it's job this time around.


----------



## crh'smama

Well, I don't know if it was the tea, the once a week chiropractor or the fact that it was my second baby. But, I finally had time to post about it! I had a girl July 31st, in the water at HOME! YAY! I started drinking the Traditional Medicinals RRL tea at about 35 weeks. Not a drop before. Since I started so late I figured I'd go for it, and drank 3 tea bags in one large mug a day. On the day I went into labor, I drank one large mug, same as all the other days. As my due date loomed, my midwife and I decided to strip my membranes. I knew this method would only work if baby was ready to come and my body was ready for labor, so I decided to go for it. It was a Friday, and perfect timing for my whole family. I drank the tea of the day around one pm, my midwife arrived around 430. She stripped my membranes (I was 3/4 cm already!). Then I used the breast pump for an hour, while my MW monitered my contractions. They were painless (like BH), but felt strong. After the hour, she checked again. I was still 3/4 but baby had come WAY down. It was near 6pm. My MW left and said I should eat dinner/feed my family and she would go do the same, and to let her know if anything happens. There was no time for that! No time to do my hair, get in my suit, eat dinner, square away my two year old, no time for anything! Well, around 630 I got a few major contractions, and knew, this is it, these are big time! I called my MW and she said have your husband fill the pool, I'm on my way. She arrived at 7 ish. I was kneeling next to the couch. She said let's move you to the bed. As I walked over there I felt like pushing! I said I'm gonna push! My body was pushing, regardless of what I did! MW said, let's check you and make sure we're good to go. She checked and said, well yeah, you could push. I was ecstatic! We moved to the pool. I was in the pool an hour or so. My body did all it wanted to do. I didn't push, my body did-baby was born into my hands at 831 pm. Quick, quick. The contractions were intense, I mean, the tea didn't help for pain. But I can handle anything for 2 hours! Any woman can! Well, that's my story. I have a happy, healthy baby girl who loves to nurse, loves the wrap-sling, and loves to cuddle with her momma all night long! Good luck ladies, and drink up!


----------



## MommyMad

Great story and Congrats!!!!

Thanks so much for posting it. Once again, RRL continues to give me confidence that it is helping me for the big day.


----------



## Izzy's Mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Friendlee* 
I just read 76 pages of this thread (1,510 posts!!!)







:
I feel like I deserve a special jacket or a badge or something!!! Phew!

I'm 31 weeks. Started drinking RRL tea a few weeks ago (when I started reading this thread). I really like it and FWIW I do not have any cramps with it. Maybe some BH ctx, but I don't know if that's what they are because this is my first pregnany. I actually like the tightening and the release. It feels good!

Look for my update in about 9 weeks.









I totally think you deserve a badge!!







I keep up with this thread off and on (as I truly believe the RRL sped up my third baby's labor!!!) and it is hard to do, there are so many posts!

Good luck!


----------



## Astraia

Awesome birth story! Congrats on your little girl!

I've gotten lazy about my RRL (haven't had any in like, 2-3 weeks) but your story inspired me to brew a big ol' pot. I drink it iced, so having it all ready in advance is perfect for me.

Thanks for the boost I needed!


----------



## crh'smama

You betcha! I can't wait for some more two hour birth stories! I also highly recommend a chiropractor that specializes in pregnant women. I went once a week for the last 5 weeks or so. I can't tell you how good it feels to be aligned during late pregnancy-I slept much better, hip pain was gone and he put all my ribs back in that caused major pain! I thought I had to live with the annoying rib pain. I thought, the baby is pushing on my ribs. Nope. They were out of place! I couldn't believe the difference. I also did a lot visualization, meditation, and yoga. I think all of this, in conjunction with the tea, made my labor so quick. The power of the mind is far superior to any herb out there....Just the rambling thoughts of an adult-conversation-deprived mother of a toddler and a newborn! Again, good luck.


----------



## astar326

i drank a glass off and on while we were ttc for almost 2 years. then i stopped when we found out we were pg. i started back up with a large mug at about 36 wks. i am 40 wks this week and i am planning to do the really strong tea when my labor begins, as well as the rrl & orange juice popsicles (if i remember to make them). i'll post again after the birth.


----------



## gentlestrengths

I am RRL-tea drinker too. I have always had it right from the beginning. The controversy over its safety is just that - controversy. I think if you have a history of early miscarriage, then it would make you most comfortable to wait until your 2nd trimester to drink it. Or just drink a cup a day in the 1st trimester.

During my third trimester I usually brew up infusions. I couldn't read every single page (WOW) - so I have no idea if anyone else does this. But if any of you are familiar with Susan Weed's Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year book - I do it the way she teaches. You put about an ounce of herbs in a quart jar (I do several at a time, usually 4 or 5 quarts at once), and then boil water, pour it (not boiling) over the herbs cap, and cool, and drink. In the last few weeks I drink a quart a day. It is a very strong tea. It my 2nd trimester I mix the ounce of herbs, so it isn't pure RRL, but a mixture of usually dandelion, nettles and RRL - so it isn't as strong - but it still makes those BH's strong!! I tend to go overdue BIGTIME, and if I am over my due date, I will drink as much as I want, more than a quart. It gives nice strong contractions, and I SWARE that it controls bleeding after the birth.

I love the stuff!! It's my favorite!!


----------



## oliesmama

I drank RRL tea in bags with my first pregnancy and have been drinking it off and on during this pregnancy (I'm at 33 weeks). I finally got around to buying some loose tea leaves this weekend and just brewed up my first cup this morning.

As I drink it, I notice a distinct discomfort - not serious cramping, but light cramping. Could the tea be causing this? I have never felt this before...it's like menstrual cramps. I never felt this with the bagged tea - I guess that just wasn't as potent. Or, perhaps this is just normal cramping which just coincides with the cup of tea I'm having.

I'll peruse more of the tribe pages, but wanted to put this out there to see if anyone had thoughts on it.

Many thanks!


----------



## gentlestrengths

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliesmama* 
I drank RRL tea in bags with my first pregnancy and have been drinking it off and on during this pregnancy (I'm at 33 weeks). I finally got around to buying some loose tea leaves this weekend and just brewed up my first cup this morning.

As I drink it, I notice a distinct discomfort - not serious cramping, but light cramping. Could the tea be causing this? I have never felt this before...it's like menstrual cramps. I never felt this with the bagged tea - I guess that just wasn't as potent. Or, perhaps this is just normal cramping which just coincides with the cup of tea I'm having.

I'll peruse more of the tribe pages, but wanted to put this out there to see if anyone had thoughts on it.

Many thanks!

It does make my contractions significantly stronger. More of like an all over strong feeling. They don't hurt me, but everyone is different.

Did you use just a teaspoon? How much do you weigh?


----------



## oliesmama

I did take more than a teaspoon - in my hurry, I didn't even really think about the measurement, probably used a couple of teaspoons. What is the proper ratio?

I am pleased to report that I'm feeling better now - discomfort has passed. It was just striking to feel it right away. The power of tea!


----------



## gentlestrengths

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliesmama* 
I did take more than a teaspoon - in my hurry, I didn't even really think about the measurement, probably used a couple of teaspoons. What is the proper ratio?

I am pleased to report that I'm feeling better now - discomfort has passed. It was just striking to feel it right away. The power of tea!

Well, for as far along as you are, I think a teaspoon 3x a day isn't too much. Depending on your weight, more or less. If you're average (150#), then that amount is right, if you're smaller, then 2x a day, or heavier, then you can drink more.

FWIW, I drink RRL throughout my entire pregnancy, starting in the 1st trimester, usually 2-3 cups a day with a teaspoon, but usually a heaping teaspoon full. In the last trimester I make infusions, where you take an ounce of RRL and put it in a quart jar, pour just boiled water over it and screw the lid, cool, and drink - I usually drink 1 of those a day starting at 35 weeks or so - it is obviously much stronger tea.

I think you should listen to your body. Your cramps could have just been a fluke - or could have been directly caused by the tea.

If I drink a lot of RRL - or right when I start - it gives me very loose stools, and that can cause cramping kind of like you've described too.


----------



## MommyMad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliesmama* 
I did take more than a teaspoon - in my hurry, I didn't even really think about the measurement, probably used a couple of teaspoons. What is the proper ratio?

The initial ratio I would use is 1 tsp per 8 oz of boiling water, covered and steeped for 30 minutes. As you continue drinking it, you can increase this ratio and the amount of cups you drink.

I've been drinking a cup throughout my entire pregnancy, and just recently increased it to 2 cups per day. I will further increase it as the weeks progress.


----------



## gentlestrengths

I steep mine for 10-15!
I like to drink it hot - there are proven health benefits to drinking it hot as well.
I drink my infusions cold though - they are stronger anyway.

This is not to say, of course, that drinking cool tea isn't beneficial!! =)=)=)


----------



## jul511riv

I've done rrl for all 4 of my pregnancies (one m/c) and really love it. I'm 22 weeks and drinking 1 cup a day, well brewed (10+min) with a bit of morrocain mint tossed in for flavor.


----------



## Channelle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lwuertz* 
I use 12 tea bags of RRL in my pitcher. Boil the water in my tea kettle, pour it over the tea bags and then cover the pitcher. This fills the 1 gallon pitcher about halfway. Once it's done seeping, I pull out all the tea bags and pour in my favorite juice (right now it's apple) to fill it the rest of the way.

I've been reading through this thread, up to page 69, but this caught my attention. I'm 28 weeks, and going to start drinking now. This concoction sounds soooo yummy, I excited to make it. I will use bags too btw. Question though-how long to let it seep if I use 12 bags? 10 minutes? 30 minutes? 2 hrs?









Also since I'm 28 weeks and just starting how should I start? One cup a day and then gradually increase? How gradually?

Thanks!!!

Edited to add: I don't mind strong or bitter tea at all, the stronger the better!


----------



## gentlestrengths

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Channelle* 
I've been reading through this thread, up to page 69, but this caught my attention. I'm 28 weeks, and going to start drinking now. This concoction sounds soooo yummy, I excited to make it. I will use bags too btw. Question though-how long to let it seep if I use 12 bags? 10 minutes? 30 minutes? 2 hrs?









Also since I'm 28 weeks and just starting how should I start? One cup a day and then gradually increase? How gradually?

Thanks!!!

Edited to add: I don't mind strong or bitter tea at all, the stronger the better!

If it were me - I would probably drink a cup a day for a week, increase to 2 for a week, and then 3. I would also steep the tea for 20 minutes and squeeze each bag well before discarding.

Make sure how much you're making will only last about 7 days. It will go bad if you have it for too long. You don't want to drink moldy tea!


----------



## Channelle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gentlestrengths* 
If it were me - I would probably drink a cup a day for a week, increase to 2 for a week, and then 3. I would also steep the tea for 20 minutes and squeeze each bag well before discarding.

Make sure how much you're making will only last about 7 days. It will go bad if you have it for too long. You don't want to drink moldy tea!

Thanks! This was a perfect answer! *Off to the store to buy my tea!*


----------



## paranoidprego

I got some questions on RRL. I took it with my first pg. started at 34 weeks and delivered at 36 weeks. i did have preterm labor and now know i shouldn't have used it. with pg #2, had an irritable uterus the ENTIRE time and didn't drink the RRL - delivered at 40 1/2 weeks natural breech. with this pg, my uterus has been quiet and relaxed, with like little BH here and there. and i want to start drinking the RRL again. i am 30 weeks today.
my question is can i just buy the tea bags at the grocery store or do i have to get the loose tea online? finances are extremely tight, so i am looking to spend less than more. just didn't know if the tea bags are effective.

thanks!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gentlestrengths* 
I like to drink it hot - there are proven health benefits to drinking it hot as well.

Please elaborate!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *paranoidprego* 
just didn't know if the tea bags are effective.

I would imagine the product is the same, the only difference is the price per weight. The bulk is infinitely cheaper than the bags, at least where I shop!


----------



## gentlestrengths

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paranoidprego* 
I got some questions on RRL. I took it with my first pg. started at 34 weeks and delivered at 36 weeks. i did have preterm labor and now know i shouldn't have used it. with pg #2, had an irritable uterus the ENTIRE time and didn't drink the RRL - delivered at 40 1/2 weeks natural breech. with this pg, my uterus has been quiet and relaxed, with like little BH here and there. and i want to start drinking the RRL again. i am 30 weeks today.
my question is can i just buy the tea bags at the grocery store or do i have to get the loose tea online? finances are extremely tight, so i am looking to spend less than more. just didn't know if the tea bags are effective.

thanks!

You can definitely buy the tea bags from the store. Just make sure they say they are Red Raspberry Leaf, and not just raspberry tea, I think you probably know that since you've taken it before, but just wanted to clarify since you're asking.

There is some pregnancy tea made by Traditional Medicinals called by that name (Pregnancy Tea) - and it has a lot of other stuff in it. Maybe you could start by drinking that...? The RRL would be watered down with other herbs. You never know what may happen if you start drinking it so be cautious!


----------



## ithappened

Hi Everyone!

I am finally joining in







. I am taking a (direct translation from German) 'child bearing tee'. I am having trouble finding a direct source of RRL here and this tea sort of has a cornicopia of stuff until I can find pure RRL (bonus points if anyone knows what the other stuff is good for):

nettle, RRL, melissa leaf, alchemilla, horsetail, yarrow, rose hip

The instructions are clear to start 6-8 weeks before your due date so that means oh.. now


----------



## Mama_2_Boy

Has anyone heard of the tea causing hiccups in the baby?? I was on the tea, then off the tea, now I'm back on since last Friday and the baby is getting them ALL THE TIME.


----------



## DanelleB

My babies got hiccups alot--tea or no tea. I'm pretty sure they're not at all related.


----------



## MovingMomma

Ancedotally, hiccups in utero often turn out to be associated with a food that it later becomes apparent the baby is allergic to.


----------



## Channelle

Anyone have any info on the Red Raspberry Leaf capsules? I ran out of tea, and bought these instead. I've been doing two capsules a day and two cups of pregnancy tea a day, and pretty soon going to drop one of the pregnancy teas and go up to three capsules a day...until it's four a day.

Are the capsules as good as the tea?


----------



## DCMama01

I'm joining in late. I just started regularly drinking RRL tea at 36.5 weeks. I'm hoping it still helps.









Any recent positive birth stories related to the tea? I'd love to read more!


----------



## Susha1105

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
I've done rrl for all 4 of my pregnancies (one m/c) and really love it. I'm 22 weeks and drinking 1 cup a day, well brewed (10+min) with a bit of morrocain mint tossed in for flavor.

te im nana?









Now I am confused. My pharmacist told me to brew 2 tablespoons for 2-3 hours per 12 oz. Does that sound like too much?

Also is lavender safe? I keep hearing contradictory advice. I tried this tea with a tiny bit of lavender and it was so good. Otherwise I like it plain. It reminds me of Yerba Mate a bit.

Oh, and I am 22 weeks along and notice no difference after I drink it.


----------



## DanelleB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DCMama01* 
Any recent positive birth stories related to the tea? I'd love to read more!

Maybe? I drank tea & took the capsules from about 20 weeks on (no rhyme or reason to how much, just when I remembered or as needed) and had an almost 4 hour labor. BUT, I had twins and had issues w/PTL, so my labor may or may not have been effected by the RRL. What was effected, though was the PTL--RRL helped somewhat to calm my contractions.


----------



## jul511riv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susha1105* 
te im nana?









Now I am confused. My pharmacist told me to brew 2 tablespoons for 2-3 hours per 12 oz. Does that sound like too much?

Also is lavender safe? I keep hearing contradictory advice. I tried this tea with a tiny bit of lavender and it was so good. Otherwise I like it plain. It reminds me of Yerba Mate a bit.

Oh, and I am 22 weeks along and notice no difference after I drink it.

lo. B emet "te morrocoit". Ech at yodat evrit. At garrah po b aretz? Nana zeh lo masbik bshveli. Ani lo ohevet oto, zeh lo commo te minta b aretzot habrit.

As for the lavender, I think it is absolutely fine to drink lavendar in small amounts, I wouldn't brew up tons of it and drink it every day, though, but that's just me. A pinch added to your tea is probably just fine. As for what your pharmacist told you, yeah, that does sound a bit much to me, I would say half that, but the time it spends brewing is key as well. I'll brew for 10-20 min and a lot depends on the potency of the herb...which is comething you can smell and feel and taste but not quantify on a chart.


----------



## purplemamaturtle5

I haven't drank RRL this whole pregnancy and I'm 29 weeks. I would like to start. Would it be safe for me to start drinking it now?


----------



## maddymama

Yup, safe for you to start now. I'd start slow and work up to a larger dose/stronger infustion, though. I started with 1 cup a day, steeped for 10 minutes, and worked up to 1-2 cups a day steeped for 30 minutes or more.....
Good luck!
~maddymama


----------



## purplemamaturtle5

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maddymama* 
Yup, safe for you to start now. I'd start slow and work up to a larger dose/stronger infustion, though. I started with 1 cup a day, steeped for 10 minutes, and worked up to 1-2 cups a day steeped for 30 minutes or more.....
Good luck!
~maddymama


Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Susha1105

Betah, te morrocait.







Lo, ani garah be NY. Baali Israeli ve ani ryssit. Garim po, be NY. Where in Israel are you?

I put in a bit of lavender with my RRL just for taste. I hated lavender all my life, then all of a sudden during pregnancy, it's one of the few smells I enjoy.
















I brew the 2 tablespoons for almost 2 hours and the tea is not strong at all, so i'm thinking maybe the herb is just stale or not potent. I will try a new shipment once I am done with this one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jul511riv* 
lo. B emet "te morrocoit". Ech at yodat evrit. At garrah po b aretz? Nana zeh lo masbik bshveli. Ani lo ohevet oto, zeh lo commo te minta b aretzot habrit.

As for the lavender, I think it is absolutely fine to drink lavendar in small amounts, I wouldn't brew up tons of it and drink it every day, though, but that's just me. A pinch added to your tea is probably just fine. As for what your pharmacist told you, yeah, that does sound a bit much to me, I would say half that, but the time it spends brewing is key as well. I'll brew for 10-20 min and a lot depends on the potency of the herb...which is comething you can smell and feel and taste but not quantify on a chart.


----------



## Susha1105

Hey jul511riv,
your mailbox is full


----------



## jul511riv

thanks. Cleaned it out. Please resend.


----------



## Lauren31

I just ordered 4 boxes of RRL tea from Yogi! Should I start with one or two teabags a day??? I am going to be 28 weeks 2 days on monday.


----------



## maddymama

Lauren31,
Start off slowly, one teabag a day for a week or two then work up to two bags. Your body will tell you what you can handle.
~maddymama


----------



## clothdiapermama

subbing


----------



## Jelinifer

I would like to join you ladies if it's alright.







I'm almost 17 weeks and have been doing 1-2 big cups (1 Yogi tea bag each) on weekdays and 2-3 big cups of Tradiional Medicinals Pregnancy tea on the weekends... Started two weeks ago and things are going fine so far









My question.... Tea bags are much easier (at least during the week) because I am on the road most of the entire days doing home visits with my clients so doing loose leaf would be tricky. I would like to give loose leaf a shot though... any ideas on how I could keep a whole days supply of ready-to-drink tea fresh in my car?


----------



## jul511riv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jelinifer* 
I would like to join you ladies if it's alright.







I'm almost 17 weeks and have been doing 1-2 big cups (1 Yogi tea bag each) on weekdays and 2-3 big cups of Tradiional Medicinals Pregnancy tea on the weekends... Started two weeks ago and things are going fine so far









My question.... Tea bags are much easier (at least during the week) because I am on the road most of the entire days doing home visits with my clients so doing loose leaf would be tricky. I would like to give loose leaf a shot though... any ideas on how I could keep a whole days supply of ready-to-drink tea fresh in my car?

a thermos, of course. But I think you may need to think creatively. YOu can brew up a huge jug and keep it in the fridge and just drink it cold (iced) Add some honey if you like when it's still hot/warm and you are good to go. Then you'll have some fresh all day.

Or you can invest in those heatable mugs. You can get them at the dollar store sometimes. They plug into the lighter section of your car, they heat up the liquid in your cup and keep it hot.


----------



## Terrilein

Hi Ladies!

A very interesting and _long_ thread you have going here.







I am very much interested in rrl tea this time around as I had a very difficult long birth with my dd - 40+ hours over a three day period - and would really like to make certain that my labor is shorter this time.
I'm 8w2d today and have been suffering from cramping since implantation. My bean seems to be doing just fine despite this. Now, I know that rrl is good for toning the uterus, but I'm curious if it could help with my cramping? Could I start drinking a cup of rrl a day now or should I wait until late?. My ob/gyn prescribed me magnesium two weeks ago for the cramps and increased the dosage on Wed. since I'm still cramping. I don't have a midwife to consult yet, but I'm looking since I'm also interested in a homebirth this time, too.

Thanx for your input!


----------



## TheDivineMrsM

I'm sure this was answered somewhere in your 80-page thread, but I can't seem to find it. Can someone recommend a reputable store/brand/website where I can purchase good quality RRL tea? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## huskermommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheDivineMrsM* 
I'm sure this was answered somewhere in your 80-page thread, but I can't seem to find it. Can someone recommend a reputable store/brand/website where I can purchase good quality RRL tea? Thank you in advance!!!

www.bulkherbstore.com

www.moutainroseherbs.com
** They have been out of stock recently, but may have gotten a new shipment in.


----------



## abemom2

I'm almost done my tea, so I got the Quantum Raspberry liquid instead. It has 6 g/mg of RRL (don't remember which measurement) per drop.

How much would I need to take now - for the next 2.5weeks, and how much at the birth itself?

I'm just about due.

Thank you, Ana


----------



## organicpapayamama

hello all!! Id like to join the RRL TRIBE!! Im 21 weeks 1 day today. I just ordered my stash today. I got a pound of RRL, nettle leaf, peppermint and oakstraw. Cant wait to start taking it.


----------



## foodmachine

Hi! I'm like to join too! I'm 4 weeks and 2 days. I've read the first 2 pages and the last 2 pages. I figure I'll read 2 pages a day until I'm caught up.

I had a nightmare at 12 dpo that I drank too much RRL tea and starting bleeding. That was very scary so I started searching for info and found you mamas. Now my fears are at rest but I have lowered my dose. I think this cycle I was doing about a tablespoon or so in 2 cups of water steeped for 5-15 minutes and I was drinking the whole thing. Now I'm doing 1 teaspoon/1 cup and for only 5 minutes. I was drinking a very strong infusion (8 hours+) for the first 3 cycles we tried and stopped that this cycle.

Perhaps I was drinking too much before?

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Jelinifer

I just placed an order to replenish my tea stash at the Frontier website and got a coupon code if any of you gals are looking to order.... the code they gave me is: QR30-8MYFCTCK
it expires on 2/6 and it's good for 20% off of your order over $20.... just enter it in at the checkout page.


----------



## zannster

I joined here a while back and was planning to try the labor concoction. However, my midwife thinks it's a bad idea, given that I have had a c/s and want a VBAC. So I guess I will just be reporting how the general tea-drinking goes.


----------



## RedOakMomma

We did this in my March '06 DDC. Funny story...

We drank a cup or two of RRL every day, but had read stories of drinking a very large amount once labor started (to speed labor and make it easier). Well...my labor started with broken water, then nothing. It was really slow to start, but got going eventually.

I was at about 4 minutes between contractions, maybe more, when I drank an entire thermos of very strong RRL. Holy smokes, did things kick into gear. I was still drinking it in the car on the way to the hospital (which looking back on it, was during transition) I think my son was born about an hour after starting the thermos of tea. We almost didn't make it up into the hospital room, and my OB arrived after I started pushing. Labor was FAST.

So, at least in my experience,







on the RRL. Seemed pretty effective for many of the women in our DDC, too.


----------



## RedOakMomma

I just realized this thread was started by the ladies in my '06 DDC! Holy old thread, batman!


----------



## foodmachine

We are in the September DDC together *redoak*. Are you drinking RRL?


----------



## RedOakMomma

yup, though I'm alternating it with Traditional Medicinal's Female Toner tea. I like that one better. So for now, just one cup a day of each. I'll pick it up in the third trimester.

You?


----------



## foodmachine

Yes, I'm doing 1 tsp/cup for about 5-7 minutes. I'll brew it a bit longer and drink 2 cups in the second trimester and up it again to 3 cups in the third.

How much/how long do you do? During TTC I was drinking an overnight infusion but I had a nightmare about that after my BFP so I'm doing a short brew now.

Will you do the strong brew when labor starts again? My last labor was way too long but we do need to drive to the hospital. I don't want things to go to fast.


----------



## RedOakMomma

I do one long-brew cup a day, and have been drinking that for almost two cycles before we conceived. Before conceiving, actually, I was doing 2-3 cups of long-brewed RRL a day, along with that Female Toner tea I mentioned. I gave up coffee, so several hot cups of tea a day have been really helpful.

I'm undecided on whether or not to do the mega-infusion (seriously...it was a 1/2 cup or more of RRL in a thermos of water) before birth. I do feel it helped labor go fast, which was lovely, but we barely made it to the hospital. And honestly, going through the whole transition/pushing/etc. in less than a 1/2 hour was intense. Maybe a little too intense. Not painful, but just an incredible RUSH of labor taking over my body. Kinda cool, but also kinda overwhelming. For example, I felt ds go from up in my uterus to crowning in ONE contraction (while I was standing up). There was just a massive, muscle-moving WHOOOOOSH that made my legs almost go out it was so intense. The nurse didn't believe me until she put her hand under my body and felt his head.







Told you so!

Ds was born a few pushes later.

I think I'll keep it at 1 cup per day until I feel like I'm safe to give birth...maybe 36 weeks or so, then go up to a higher amount. One cup a day is good for me, I think. Just enough time to sit and drink a warm cup of tea, send some positive thoughts about holding onto this baby (stick, baby, stick!), and thinking happy thoughts about labor. I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## foodmachine

Yup! It's going to be great. How long is your long brew? I too have given up coffee so I'm loving tea. I also drink a nettle/alfafa/mint infusion. And a dandelion brew, it's bitter like coffee.
I think I'll bring the strong brew with me to the hospital and drink it if I'm stuck again.








I like the popsicles or ice cubes of RRL and juice idea. Sorbet was the only thing I got down in 15 hours with DD.


----------



## RedOakMomma

My long brew is 15 minutes or more...I just leave the tea bag in there until it's warm enough to drink.

the ice cube thing is a good idea...we're going to be VERY pregnant in August!


----------



## nurseb

I am sooo ready to join this tribe!!! I've been drinking rrl for a few months now and I just got the







. We are excited and praying that baby #1 hangs in there. I love reading all the stories about this tea and am very excited to see how this birth will go.

Happily married to J







, mother to two Great Danes, Max







and Oliver


----------



## thefreckledmama

I'm finally joining this tribe! I'm 24 weeks (25 tues), and started drinking RRL this week. I've started off with 2 largish glasses of it iced a day (1 cup of tea each-over LOTS of ice). Since this is my 4th, I figure I need the toning. I've been letting it brew around 10 minutes, usually less because I'm impatient.

It is SO GOOD! I wish I would have thought to drink it with my other pregnancies, but I'm always lazy about ordering things online, and found it at the HFS this time around-Traditional Medicinals Raspberry Leaf Tea-not a blend, just straight RRL. Now that I know I like it, I plan on ordering it in bulk, and probably getting one of the blends with alfalfa and nettles or something similar.

The only negative I've found so far, is that my husband loves it too, so he's nipping my stash.


----------



## GuavaGirl

Wow this thread is so long. I wish I could read through it.

I was just popping in to see if there somewhere that I can find RRL tea testimonials. ...like with birth stories, and how they used the tea (dosage, regimen, etc.).

...or any less than favorable outcomes. My CNM says it's not a good idea, so I feel slightly cautious.


----------



## springfever

Joining this tribe as well! At my last appointment my midwife advised me to drink 4-6 cups of this a day. I am finding it hard to get that many in, even though I do like the taste. I just also have to drink quite a bit of milk throughout the day to help with heartburn and I would be peeing literally nonstop if I was drinking that much liquid every day. *Would it have the effect of 4-6 cups if I drank 2 or 3 cups of it made with 2 tea bags??*


----------



## gentlestrengths

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springfever* 
Joining this tribe as well! At my last appointment my midwife advised me to drink 4-6 cups of this a day. I am finding it hard to get that many in, even though I do like the taste. I just also have to drink quite a bit of milk throughout the day to help with heartburn and I would be peeing literally nonstop if I was drinking that much liquid every day. *Would it have the effect of 4-6 cups if I drank 2 or 3 cups of it made with 2 tea bags??*

Yes, you can drink it stronger if you are having trouble drinking that much fluid.

If you buy the herb loose you can also make up some infusions which are really much stronger. Boil the water, place an ounce of herb in a few quart jars. Let the liquid stop boiling, pour water into the quart jars, and loosely screw lids on. Let cool completely (4 or 6 hours), then strain out herbs. You can do 4 or 5 quarts at a time, and then have a week's supply in your fridge!


----------



## springfever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gentlestrengths* 
Yes, you can drink it stronger if you are having trouble drinking that much fluid.

If you buy the herb loose you can also make up some infusions which are really much stronger. Boil the water, place an ounce of herb in a few quart jars. Let the liquid stop boiling, pour water into the quart jars, and loosely screw lids on. Let cool completely (4 or 6 hours), then strain out herbs. You can do 4 or 5 quarts at a time, and then have a week's supply in your fridge!

Thank you! I haven't gotten my hands on the loose herb yet. You mean 1 oz per jar correct? or divide it between them? Then do I water that mixture down? And how many cups of that would I drink?
Sorry for all the questions







I may stick with the tea bags for now, they are very convenient! Then do the infusion for the last 4 weeks or so.


----------



## gentlestrengths

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springfever* 
Thank you! I haven't gotten my hands on the loose herb yet. You mean 1 oz per jar correct? or divide it between them? Then do I water that mixture down? And how many cups of that would I drink?
Sorry for all the questions







I may stick with the tea bags for now, they are very convenient! Then do the infusion for the last 4 weeks or so.

Yes, 1oz per jar. you don't have to water it down. just drink that straight. I think Susan Weed says 1 cup per 50 pounds of body weight per day is okay to drink. After you're 37 weeks you can drink more if you want to.


----------



## St. Margaret

Whoa, I'm poking around the pregnancy sections, getting ready to TTC this cycle, and I see this thread... then I realize it's the same thread I read during my pregnancy with DD (2.75 today!). I just wanted to pop in and report on my experience with RRTL.

I drank the tea, just using the Trad Med tea bags, but I had a hard time getting it regularly (I taught full time, 2 hour blocks, and I just couldn't find the 3-4 cups a day). So I found some capsules at the local herb store and took those to fill in the gaps. I remember I also made few big jugs of tea once I was on break (spring break fell just before my EDD), and drank a lot the day I was in labor. I woke up in the night, felt a bit uncomfy... labor progressed nicely all day, transition by late afternoon, 45 minutes of pushing, and poof, baby! I will definitely do the regimen again next time around. I didn't drink it in early pregnancy b/c I had had a lot of bleeding and a miscarriage just previously. But I think it really helped me have a very efficient first labor!


----------



## GuavaGirl

Do you measure the 1 oz. by weight or volume?


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I measured it once by weight just to get an approximate on the amount. It's a small handful.

ETA: saw your post above about testimonials. I drank a ton of RRLT before, during and after pregnancy as well as strong infusions during labor. Several cups to several quarts a day. Sometimes hot, some times iced sun tea. I had a painless labor and went from SROM to pushing in 6 hours. I also only spotted for two days after birth.


----------



## GuavaGirl

What's the recipe for the strong infusion to drink once labor starts? ...and are you supposed to sip it throughout labor, or chug it at a certain point?

Thanks!


----------



## GolfAddict

I actually bought the Trad Med Pregnancy Tea awhile back. I read on another post that it was good for TTC. I had one cup and got cramps. So I never drank anymore.

I just got my BFP on 1/23 at 16 DPO and thought I would start drinking it again. But I am very crampy now. (I have heard that cramps are an early pg symptom but I feel like it is a lot...but that is another topic I guess...maybe just being paranoid since it is DC #1)

So I'm nervous to start drinking it again since it may increase the cramps I am already having. Any opinions?


----------



## jul511riv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GolfAddict* 
I actually bought the Trad Med Pregnancy Tea awhile back. I read on another post that it was good for TTC. I had one cup and got cramps. So I never drank anymore.

I just got my BFP on 1/23 at 16 DPO and thought I would start drinking it again. But I am very crampy now. (I have heard that cramps are an early pg symptom but I feel like it is a lot...but that is another topic I guess...maybe just being paranoid since it is DC #1)

So I'm nervous to start drinking it again since it may increase the cramps I am already having. Any opinions?

Yes, absolutely stop.

Regardless of whether or not RRL SHOULD cause problems for people...herbs, like everything else, are individual to the person. You would NOT want to put the pregnancy at risk to drink rrl.

General feeling is that for some women, it is not safe to drink it in the first trimester. For most, it is. You might fall into the former catagory.

You might want to try a cup again in second trimester and see how you feel.

And try again in third trimester or to induce labor...BUT, if you are having such a strong reaction that you've reacted twice to just one cup of RRL, then it COULD be that you are having some sort of allergic or other reaction (VERY RARE, but possible) and should stay away from it all together.

At this point I would stick to fruit juices, water, maybe try a lightly brewed chamomile. Go easy on the herbs though.

Just my .02.


----------



## GuavaGirl

I have a similar pregnancy tea and it would make me feel crampy whenever I drank it. I assumed it was because of the RRL, but I then I tried plain RRL tea and did not have any crampy feelings. So, maybe it's something else in the tea that doesn't agree with you. That's just how it was for me.

Also, if you would feel more comfortable, you can also wait to start drinking it. Some wait until after the 1st or even 2nd tri is over. ...and I just started it at 36 weeks. Maybe try straight RRL tea first and see how that makes you feel.


----------



## GolfAddict

Thanks for the tips, ladies.

I think I will wait until after 1st tri is over...or until I get to feeling a little less panicky about every little twinge or cramp that I feel. I'm not so sure the benefits outweigh the risks right now.


----------



## SonomaMom

Hey Ladies, I have a question...

I have had two c-sections in the past and know that with this new baby (just found out!) I will have to have another one too. The doctor said during my second c-section that my uterus wall was so thin it would have ruptured in labor. I read on the Traditional Medicinals that RRL tea helps 'tone' the uterus. *Do you think it would strengthen my uterus?* After hearing his tone of voice during surgery I'm scared of this whole rupturing idea!


----------



## springfever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SonomaMom* 
Hey Ladies, I have a question...

I have had two c-sections in the past and know that with this new baby (just found out!) I will have to have another one too. The doctor said during my second c-section that my uterus wall was so thin it would have ruptured in labor. I read on the Traditional Medicinals that RRL tea helps 'tone' the uterus. *Do you think it would strengthen my uterus?* After hearing his tone of voice during surgery I'm scared of this whole rupturing idea!

I am doing a VBAC and my midwife recommended RRL tea for strengthening my uterus!


----------



## naturalmomma1

I'm glad to find this thread and be reminded of the benefits of RRL tea. Now I'm wondering if that was part of what made the huge difference between my first birth and my second...with the second I was drinking an herbal concoction of rrl, oatstraw, nettle, rosehips...etc (don't remember how much or how frequently I did it though). Labor went great...I was even still laughing and smiling between contractions late in the game, they just weren't all that painful. I'm definitely going to do rrl again!


----------



## Terrilein

So, I'm back and I'm just 18w2d and started drinking rrl tea that I was gifted yesterday. It doesn't taste like anything I expected so I add a bag of some other flavored tea so that it doesn't taste so meh. Today I bought nettle tea bags and thought I'd try that out with the rrl tea, too.

ETA: RRL with one tea bag of nettles and one tea bag of strawberry flavored tea is the ticket for me. I've been steeping a heaping teaspon of tea (loose leaf) for ten minutes before adding the tea bags and then letting everything steep for another 5 minutes. I'm not having any adverse reactions so I've upped my consumption to 3 cups a day. I'll see how this goes the next few days and maybe move up to 4 cups. When I hit 36 weeks I'll start drinking infusions as iced tea.

I'm hoping for a quicker delivery this time, but I sure hope it doesn't turn out too quickly like I've read in many of the testimonials (yes I actually finished reading this entire thread). It seems the majority of moms labored and delivered under 5 hours. Many had no pain at all, but most did experience pain starting around transition. Almost all have reported having very light and short lochia. So I'm sold on rrl and hope it'll do it's magic for me, too.


----------



## WildinTheory

I started drinking RRL tea at about 12 weeks. Now at 18 weeks I'm up to a couple cups a day. I'm just transitioning from the Traditional Med tea bags to the loose tea and for me it's iced tea all the way. I love it with a little juice for sweetness. Also, for one cup a day, I've been taking Emergen-C packets. So I mix once package with my cup of cold tea. The pefect sweetness and very yummy. I'm really hoping that being faithful with the tea will prevent the failure to progress I had with my first pregnancy.


----------



## matey

Looking for some RRL tea advice. With my last pregnancy I avoided RRL during 1st tri (history of m/s), thinking I would start it the second tri, but kept being afraid. I started drinking it at 36 weeks 2 days. Lost my plug at 36 weeks 3 days. Labor at 36 weeks 3 days. DS arrived 36 weeks 4 days. That was a little earlier than I had wanted.

So, here I am, pregnant. I think about RRL tea, but now I have myself nervous about it. Am I crazy to be nervous about it? Was it just coincidence? Should I get overit and start drinking it?


----------



## missmich

Hi Mamas! I'm 11 weeks and haven't started it yet. I only found out yesterday! I'll be adding RRL tea t my shopping list and get in the next week or 2 when I have some money. Since I'm a bit lazy and money is tight is there a bagged RRL tea that I could get that would give the same benefits?


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *missmich* 
Since I'm a bit lazy and money is tight is there a bagged RRL tea that I could get that would give the same benefits?

Loose leaf is way cheaper than bags, esp. in the long run. It's really not an extra effort, either. Any bags w/just RRL are "the same," but you'll go through a lot of bags...2 per cup, I think. You could easily go through 2 boxes of tea bags in a week!


----------



## missmich

Ok thanks! Is RRL the tea I should get or is it better to get like a pregnancy tea instead? Is it ok to have them both during my pregnancy? Like I won;t be OD'ing on tea or anything will I?


----------



## MeaganS

Hello, I'm new here and had a few questions.

How much tea would you say you used or are planning on using during your second and third trimesters total? 3 lbs, 5 lbs, 10 lbs? (I'm 12 weeks along and plan on starting in my second semester)

Where do you think is the best and cheapest place to buy it online. My budget is very limited, so I want to be sure I'm doing what's best.

Thanks you for your help!

Also, I just found it for 4.50/lb on Monterey Bay Spice Company's website. For three pounds plus shipping that would be the most reasonable by far. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Tattooed Hand

I just wanted to pipe in that I started with a tea bag of Traditional Medicine's pregnancy tea second trimester, added a bag of RRL in third trimester and started making drinking 2-3 big mugs of loose RRL tea after 37 weeks. I went into labor at 41 wks, 3 days and had a fairly short and easy labor. From the first twinge of anything to holding a baby was less than 11 hours. A couple of hours after the contractions began, I drank 2-3 mugs of strong RRLT (2 or 3 heaping teaspoons of loose herb steeped for 30 minutes) The first 4 hours were literally no worse than moderate period cramps. By 3 hours in I was having regular contractions of 1 minute long and 5 minutes apart and at no point did they stall or slow down. Active labor was under 6 hours. I'm not sure when I went through transition and was shocked to find my body wanting to push about an hour and 15 minutes before my daughter was born. I would say that the last 3 hours was painful, but even then, not THAT bad. My midwives were pleased with my relatively low blood loss and my uterus contracted back pretty quickly.

That's pretty good for a first time! Of course, all of this were paired with very good nutrition and regular exercise (yoga, walking and bike riding).

I did bleed for 4 weeks after though, but I think that's because I didn't take it as easy afterwards.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Tattooed Hand

BTW, for those who are beginning, it's good to work your way up in terms of potency. Start small, like one tea bag a day and let your body adjust before uping the dose/potency.


----------



## GuavaGirl

Yesterday at my appt with my CNM we were talking about natural induction methods. She said not to use RRL because it can cause fetal distress.

Just wondering what you ladies think about this. Well, I'm sure I'll get a lot of "That's not true" but I'm looking for something with a little more substance, if possible. I mean, it's kinda just hard to ignore a care provider telling you that, ya know?

Thanks.


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuavaGirl* 
Yesterday at my appt with my CNM we were talking about natural induction methods. She said not to use RRL because it can cause fetal distress.

I think the burden of proof is on her. Why does she say it causes fetal distress? Personal experience? Conjecture (faster labor=more fetal distress)? _Studies_?


----------



## AmyKT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeaganS* 
Hello, I'm new here and had a few questions.

How much tea would you say you used or are planning on using during your second and third trimesters total? 3 lbs, 5 lbs, 10 lbs? (I'm 12 weeks along and plan on starting in my second semester)

Where do you think is the best and cheapest place to buy it online. My budget is very limited, so I want to be sure I'm doing what's best.

Thanks you for your help!

Also, I just found it for 4.50/lb on Monterey Bay Spice Company's website. For three pounds plus shipping that would be the most reasonable by far. Does anyone have any experience with them?

3 lbs should last you forever and ever. I got 1.5 _ounces_ this morning and I expect it to last 3-4 weeks at one cup per day.

That is a great price, too. I got mine for 1.39/oz at Whole Foods.


----------



## Terrilein

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MovingMomma* 
I think the burden of proof is on her. Why does she say it causes fetal distress? Personal experience? Conjecture (faster labor=more fetal distress)? _Studies_?









I've read this whole thread from start to finish and not one single mother reported back saying their child suffered from fetal distress at any given time. You'd think if this side effect were as common as she feels it is, then _someone_ would have mentioned it. No dice.


----------



## MeaganS

Alright, I just made my purchase! My husband thinks I'm nuts, but I'm using some leftover birthday money from his mom, so he can't complain too much. He also thinks I'm nuts for using hypnobabies, but I guess we'll see in the end! I'm excited to try this. I've had maybe one or two glasses of herbal tea in my whole life, so this should be a fun adventure.


----------



## youngnhappymamma

I HATE the taste of rrlt.....I take capsules of rr, but I'm not sure if I'm taking enough (I take 2 a day right now, at almost 33 weeks along)...any recomendations? And is there anyway to do the huge amount of rrlt at the onset of labor with the capsules?


----------



## MeaganS

OK, so I got to try my first cup last night. It was horrible! I didn't mind the taste so much, but every time I drank a little, a few seconds later I would get really nauseous. I almost threw up in the sink And I'm not nauseous at all during this stage of my pregnancy! So what's the deal? I really want to do this, so I'm trying a few different recipes and going to see if it was maybe just last night or what. I hope I can figure this out







.


----------



## AmyKT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeaganS* 
OK, so I got to try my first cup last night. It was horrible! I didn't mind the taste so much, but every time I drank a little, a few seconds later I would get really nauseous. I almost threw up in the sink And I'm not nauseous at all during this stage of my pregnancy! So what's the deal? I really want to do this, so I'm trying a few different recipes and going to see if it was maybe just last night or what. I hope I can figure this out







.

Aww, that stinks. How much did you use? I only use 1 tsp. And I don't let it steep more than 3-4 mins. If I do, it gets too strong for my taste. Also, you're supposed to get the water to boiling, but I find that makes it taste a little too "green" for me, so I either stop the water right before boiling or I let it cool down just a bit before I pour it.

I am actually not a huge fan of the taste, so I doctor mine with honey.

Also, it does sometimes get my bowels moving if it's strong, so I wonder if that's what was happening to you?


----------



## Terrilein

I don't care for the taste either but honey seemed to make it taste ickier for me. I just add a tea bag of something that tastes nice to help with the flavor.


----------



## aikigypsy

I had my first prenatal (for this pregnancy) today. The nurse was totally freaked out that I was drinking RRL tea, and said I shouldn't, but the midwife (CNM) didn't bat an eyelash and recommended that I up it in the 3rd trimester. Go figure.

I am drinking a combo of RRL, nettles, and mint, one 1-quart pot a day, most days.


----------



## mamabear0314

Hi ladies! I'm 5 weeks pregnant and ordered a pound of RRLT as soon as I found out, but no sooner had I ordered it then everyone started to tell me how it could cause a miscarriage! I've been extremely crampy with this pregnancy so far, so bad that a few times I've been convinced that I'm losing the baby...so I don't want to do anything that would hurt, but I've also heard that it can help prevent miscarriage so I don't know! What do y'all think?


----------



## Terrilein

Well, I'd say, if you're feeling adventurous then make a cup and see what happens. If you start feeling crampy again, then put it off until the second trimester and then try again.


----------



## mamabear0314

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Terrilein* 
Well, I'd say, if you're feeling adventurous then make a cup and see what happens. If you start feeling crampy again, then put it off until the second trimester and then try again.

Will do, I didn't know if 1-2 cups would hurt anything...


----------



## Jelinifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeaganS* 
OK, so I got to try my first cup last night. It was horrible! I didn't mind the taste so much, but every time I drank a little, a few seconds later I would get really nauseous. I almost threw up in the sink And I'm not nauseous at all during this stage of my pregnancy! So what's the deal? I really want to do this, so I'm trying a few different recipes and going to see if it was maybe just last night or what. I hope I can figure this out







.

I really don't care for the taste either (straight RRL I like, but the nettle, alfalfa, and oatstraw that I've added aren't too tasty to me.) I usually drink it cold- it's a little more bearable to me that way, with a straw stuck as far back into my mouth as I can so I can't taste it as much and just gulp it down to get it over with....


----------



## MeaganS

Well, yesterday I found a way to make it bearable for me. I made the tea with a little bit of nettle added in. Then I watered it down (from 8 oz to 16 oz) and chilled it. Then I added one of those drink mixes that you add to water bottles. This made it alright for me. I think if I can get used to the flavor hiding behind the drink mix, that I might eventually be able to drink the tea on its own. At least I'm still in the game!


----------



## noralou

Sorry if this has already been addressed, but:
Does anyone know if the tea is helpful for postpartum recovery too? Seems like it would be good, since it is supposed to condition the uterus.
I'm at 31 weeks with twins, and will have a lot of shrinking to do! How long do you continue taking RRL tea after birth?


----------



## mataji4

I only like it COLD! I steep it during day (infusion, concentrated), refrigerate overnite, then drink 1 cup a day til gone.


----------



## maddymama

Hey Noralou,
I'm not an expert, but I *think* you should only drink it in moderation for about a week after delivery.... after that it might impact your ability to produce milk if you are going to breastfeed.
Hopefully other wise mamas will help you out on this,
~maddymama


----------



## engineer_mom

I only drink it cold also. I made a strong brew and add cranberry juice. When I take it out of the fridge, I like to put in ice cubes to dilute the tea and keep it cold. The cranberry juice adds enough sugar and taste to distract me from the RRL.
My kids love it and even my husband drinks it.


----------



## 3girls+1

I make my RRL into a sweet tea, basically using this recipe, but reducing the sugar to just a little over 1/2 cup for the big pitcher. It is sooo yummy, tastes exactly like the sweet tea they sell at McDonalds.

I'm 20 weeks now, and drink about 2 cups a day. I did the same with my last pregnancy, and increased a little bit more in the 3rd trimester. I forgot how good the stuff tastes. It goes down so quickly though, I have to be sure to ration it.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noralou* 
Sorry if this has already been addressed, but:
Does anyone know if the tea is helpful for postpartum recovery too? Seems like it would be good, since it is supposed to condition the uterus.
I'm at 31 weeks with twins, and will have a lot of shrinking to do! How long do you continue taking RRL tea after birth?

RRLT really helped me post partum for my last two births. My bleeding was very significantly lessened. After my last birth I only spotted for 2.5 days. I drink it all the time and have a great increase in breastmilk production.


----------



## crickets&tadpoles

I found out about RRLT with my 3rd pregnancy, so I started taking it around 20 wks. a cup a day, then increased it gradually and by the end I was drinking several cups a day (loved the stuff). I ended up delivering 11 days early, with labor (from the very first cramp until delivery) lasting 7 hrs. the hard contractions lasted maybe 1-2 hrs at the most. And I pushed about 3 times to get our baby out. Bleeding afterwards was also considerably less than the first 2 babies! And recovery was sooo much quicker. I really am sold on the effectiveness of it.
My first two labors lasted about 18 hours each, with painful contractions most of the time, and pushing for an hour with each one. So, just wanted to encourage those of you who are taking it, or considering taking it. I definitely do believe it worked with my situation!


----------



## GolfAddict

I have the RRL in the bags from Trad Medicinals, I believe. I tried the blended version prior to pg and it gave me cramps. So I haven't started drinking the new version I got with only RRL. I thought I would try again in the next couple weeks in 2nd trimester.

Anyway...is there a difference in the prepackaged tea bags versus the loose tea? Which do you prefer and why?

If you buy loose RRL tea, where do you get it from? I don't remember seeing any loose tea at any of the local health food stores.


----------



## Jelinifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GolfAddict* 
I have the RRL in the bags from Trad Medicinals, I believe. I tried the blended version prior to pg and it gave me cramps. So I haven't started drinking the new version I got with only RRL. I thought I would try again in the next couple weeks in 2nd trimester.

Anyway...is there a difference in the prepackaged tea bags versus the loose tea? Which do you prefer and why?

If you buy loose RRL tea, where do you get it from? I don't remember seeing any loose tea at any of the local health food stores.

I get mine off of the Frontier Co-op website...


----------



## happymom26

I wanted to share my story. I am 36 1/2 weeks with my 8th child. With my 6th, I took red raspberry leaf tea (not every day towards the end of my pregnancy) and also took Country Life Prenatals which have RRL in them. My contractions started around 2 that afternoon and we went to the hospital around 5. He was born at 9:17 that evening. I did ask for demoral right before he was born, but everything was quite manageable. The nurse put my feet in the stirrups, walked to the side; my water broke and the baby flew out and hit the floor. I really didn't even push. It was pretty traumatic, but the baby was fine. With my 7th child, I didn't do RRL tea or the CL vitamins and my labor and delivery was horrible. I had to push for 45 minutes and I didn't think I was going to live through the delivery. This time, it occured to me that maybe the difference between the two labors was the RRL tea and vitamins. So, I have been taking the vitamins and started drinking the tea tonight. My midwife told me to wait to drink the tea ( I started drinking the tea a few weeks ago and started having contractions) until I was closer to term. So, I don't know if the RRL made the difference, but I am thinking that it did. We will see this time around. I will let you know how it goes. I go tomorrow and she will check me. Also, I hope I posted this in the right place.


----------



## welsh

Just finished my 1st cup of hot rrl tea this pregnancy (23 wks)








Found a deal on teabags infused with apple which is delish and I don't need to add honey.
I didn't start until 3rd trimester last time. I had a 4 hour labor and very quick recovery. Who knows what'll happen this time....


----------



## springfever

I am 35 weeks and have been SO slacking in my RRL intake. I've only had a few cups in the last couple weeks.







Someone give me a smack please!
Mainly it's because my heartburn has been getting even worse and all I do is drink milk all day, so there's no room for tea in my tummy or my bladder.


----------



## Terrilein

Quote:


Originally Posted by *springfever* 
I am 35 weeks and have been SO slacking in my RRL intake. I've only had a few cups in the last couple weeks.







Someone give me a smack please!
Mainly it's because my heartburn has been getting even worse and all I do is drink milk all day, so there's no room for tea in my tummy or my bladder.

My midwife recommends dissolving a teaspoon of baking soda in a glass of water, and then sip as needed. It works wonders for me!


----------



## Coco_Hikes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeaganS* 
Well, yesterday I found a way to make it bearable for me. I made the tea with a little bit of nettle added in. Then I watered it down (from 8 oz to 16 oz) and chilled it. Then I added one of those drink mixes that you add to water bottles. This made it alright for me. I think if I can get used to the flavor hiding behind the drink mix, that I might eventually be able to drink the tea on its own. At least I'm still in the game!

Mixed with nettle and room temperature (or even cold) is working great for me. I make an infusion and let it sit at least 4 hours. It's my afternoon ritual (or nighttime if we're out all day like today).


----------



## suzywan

ABout a month prior to conceiving my son I ordered a metric ton of RRL and Red Clover thinking it would take at least 3-6 months to conceive







I had a lot left over and kinda stored it away (it's in clear platic zip-top bags) but it was over the stove. We're planning on TTC this summer and I'd like to start drinking it again - my question is, are the herbs still potent? Should I just toss them and start over? I hate to waste, but if it's useless I'd rather not have to choke it down for the next year or so


----------



## akbirdy

Is it ok to drink it as early as 6 weeks?? I drank it most of my first pregnancy, but can't remember when I started? Is Nettles safe to add this early as well??


----------



## DanielleT

Hello; I am new to writing on this thread however I have been hanging out here for a long time...I have read probably 90% of the many pages involved and now that i've gotten to this point i was sadened to see no one has written since March...
Here's my story; I am 9 weeks along and have been drinking RLT since pre-conception with no problems....i only typically drink one cup of plain old RLT however some times i will just add more water to the leaves and make more...
This is my third pregnancy but the first time trying the tea so i am pretty excited to see the difference...My previous labour were long and very painful so i guess we'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## mamabear0314

I have loose leaf RRLT..but I don't know how to drink it! I have a measuring spoon for loose leaf tea but it doesn't say how big it is. Do I just scoop a couple scoops into my pot and add a couple cups of water? I like my tea hot, but may try it cold..if someone can tell me how to make it!


----------



## cmnewbs

Oh I am glad this was bumped! Just drinking my rrlt now!! would love to hear recipes! I just do rrlt and a bit of honey...I have nettles too but don't love the flavor.


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *micah_mae_* 
I have loose leaf RRLT..but I don't know how to drink it! I have a measuring spoon for loose leaf tea but it doesn't say how big it is. Do I just scoop a couple scoops into my pot and add a couple cups of water? I like my tea hot, but may try it cold..if someone can tell me how to make it!

There are lots of posts here on how ladies have been making theirs but i take a tsp (only 9 weeks along) and throw it into a tea pot or a just a cup pour nearly boiling water on it and let it steep....typically at least 30 minutes but usually 2-3hours...there are alot of people letting theirs steep overnight to get the full effect...do what ever works for you


----------



## DanielleT

Is everyone still drinking their tea?


----------



## noralou

:d


----------



## Stitches

I faithfully drank my RRL through my last pregnancy and by the end I was so sick of it, I never wanted to drink it again! Now it's time to start in again and I'm wondering if anybody has suggestions for other things to mix with it that taste yummy? What about just plain fruit teas mixed with it? I was thinking of trying it as iced tea this summer.


----------



## MovingMomma

I enjoyed it cold with a splash of cran-raspberry juice.


----------



## guinness mama

I started drinking NORA tea at 16 weeks. I drink hot & cold depending on my mood, at least 3 cups a day.


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stitches* 
I faithfully drank my RRL through my last pregnancy and by the end I was so sick of it, I never wanted to drink it again! Now it's time to start in again and I'm wondering if anybody has suggestions for other things to mix with it that taste yummy? What about just plain fruit teas mixed with it? I was thinking of trying it as iced tea this summer.

right now i'm drinking it cold with a little mint, but i have heard of people mixing it with fruit juices and other fruit teas...
I have ordered spearmint, nettle, and alfalfa and i am hoping it too will taste good


----------



## mksmith

I want this thread to be bumped! I am healing from a D&C and RRL with a little Nettle is tasting SO so so good to me. I am drink a quart a day. I let it steep over night so it is pretty potent. Can't wait to TTC again (well its been almost 1 month from D&C and we are not preventing







)


----------



## Funny Face

I'm planning on starting RRL once my morning sickness wears off. I don't think I could keep it down at this point.

I tried drinking it last pregnancy but thought it tasted _so_ awful! I gave a friend my 3 lb bag I'd ordered from Mountain Rose Herbs when I had ds and she thought it was awful too.









I'm hoping it tastes better this time around.

Where do you all buy it? Are bags as good as loose leaf? I'm guessing not.


----------



## yvonyvj

I'm 29 wks and started this week.
Here's my plan:
Weeks 29-31: 1 cup/day
Weeks 31-33: 2 cups/day
Weeks 33-35: 3 cups/dau
Weeks 35- the end: 4 cups/day.

I make steep my infusion of RRL & nettle looseleaf overnight. I wanted to add some alfalfa, but after reading, I'm a bit hesitant.

I buy my looseleaf tea from iherb.com. Mountain Rose Herbs base price is cheaped by a couple of dollars, but with iherb, I save on shipping. $10 for shipping herbs is ridiculous!


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funny Face* 
I'm planning on starting RRL once my morning sickness wears off. I don't think I could keep it down at this point.

I tried drinking it last pregnancy but thought it tasted _so_ awful! I gave a friend my 3 lb bag I'd ordered from Mountain Rose Herbs when I had ds and she thought it was awful too.









I'm hoping it tastes better this time around.

Where do you all buy it? Are bags as good as loose leaf? I'm guessing not.

There are so many options of things to add to it, i've heard of people adding cranberry juice and that was enough of a difference that they then enjoyed it...
I started with the tea bags from TM and they tasted ok but i dont' think they're as fresh and they are more expensive...then i bought just the RRLfrom a local health food store but i did put in ann order from Mountain Rose herbs so we'll see what's better...


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stitches* 
I faithfully drank my RRL through my last pregnancy and by the end I was so sick of it, I never wanted to drink it again! Now it's time to start in again and I'm wondering if anybody has suggestions for other things to mix with it that taste yummy? What about just plain fruit teas mixed with it? I was thinking of trying it as iced tea this summer.

what was your labor experience being that you drank RRT through out your last pregnancy?


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielleT* 
There are so many options of things to add to it, i've heard of people adding cranberry juice and that was enough of a difference that they then enjoyed it...
I started with the tea bags from TM and they tasted ok but i dont' think they're as fresh and they are more expensive...then i bought just the RRLfrom a local health food store but i did put in ann order from Mountain Rose herbs so we'll see what's better...

Thank you!









I'm going to look at iherbs.com too!


----------



## expat-mama

I'm almost 32 weeks and I started drinking RRL about 2 weeks ago. I ordered mine from iherb.com along with some nettle and alfalfa (powder by mistake!). I ordered 4 lbs. because I saved a lot on international shipping that way...4 lbs is a LOT of RRL!







But I plan on drinking it well after baby arrives too.

I have no idea how much I should be drinking each day and I don't really measure how much I put in each jar (maybe 3/4 cup, loosely packed, of dry leaves with 4 cups water). I also put a few tblspoons of nettle in there- but I don't like the nettle's flavour and in the past couple of days I've been adding a a cranberry/rasbperry/rosehip tea bag and that seems to taste good. I let it all steep for 4 or more hours, then usually dilute it with another cup or so of water and add honey sometimes. I like it cold. Depending on the day I'll drink one or two of these preparations.
I was planning on mixing alfalfa in there too, but got the powder instead of the dried leaves by mistake. So instead of mixing it with the RRL tea, I just mix it with orange or carrot juice in the morning and so far, I really like it.

I've heard/read people say that they feel stronger/more frequent braxton hicks when they drink it, but so far I haven't felt a difference. Maybe I should drink more? or make it stronger?


----------



## corysmilk

I bought some tea from the health food store. can I take it? I am only 9 weeks.


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corysmilk* 
I bought some tea from the health food store. can I take it? I am only 9 weeks.

I'm drinking it already and i'm 9 weeks; I've been drinking it daily since pre-conception with no problems....Some women don't take it until their 2nd or 3rd trimesters though...it is said that if you have a history of pre-term labour or miscarriages you should wait until after the first tri...


----------



## Asiago

Just wanted to share my RRL story (birthed last October)-
I began drinking the tea somewhere around the last month (oh how fast the memory goes!). So I drank it daily, anywhere from a glass to a pint, and at 41 weeks 5 days I awoke thinking I was in labor, hadn't had any cervical checks during pregnancy at all. We drove to the hospital at 10 am, had an exam, absolutely no dilation- so went home. Returned to the hospital at 6 pm in labor and was 7 cm, an hour later 10 cm and baby arrived via waterbirth about an hour later (no tears) and I felt great! My baby is healthy and the birth could not have been any better.








If I ever have another baby I likely would drink the RRL tea again.


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *expat-mama* 
I'm almost 32 weeks and I started drinking RRL about 2 weeks ago. I ordered mine from iherb.com along with some nettle and alfalfa (powder by mistake!). I ordered 4 lbs. because I saved a lot on international shipping that way...4 lbs is a LOT of RRL!







But I plan on drinking it well after baby arrives too.

I have no idea how much I should be drinking each day and I don't really measure how much I put in each jar (maybe 3/4 cup, loosely packed, of dry leaves with 4 cups water). I also put a few tblspoons of nettle in there- but I don't like the nettle's flavour and in the past couple of days I've been adding a a cranberry/rasbperry/rosehip tea bag and that seems to taste good. I let it all steep for 4 or more hours, then usually dilute it with another cup or so of water and add honey sometimes. I like it cold. Depending on the day I'll drink one or two of these preparations.
I was planning on mixing alfalfa in there too, but got the powder instead of the dried leaves by mistake. So instead of mixing it with the RRL tea, I just mix it with orange or carrot juice in the morning and so far, I really like it.

I've heard/read people say that they feel stronger/more frequent braxton hicks when they drink it, but so far I haven't felt a difference. Maybe I should drink more? or make it stronger?

I'm not going to tell you to read this entire thread but if you look on the first couple pages there are numerous entries about how much third trimester mamas are making...I think it's about a full cup of RLT for a quart of water and steep over night....and i think if you're adding other herbs it's a ratio 3 rrl to 1 of other per quart...but maybe double check...i'm currently only drinking 1 tsp per cup so i'm not alot of help


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Asiago* 
Just wanted to share my RRL story-
I began drinking the tea somewhere around the last month (oh how fast the memory goes!). So I drank it daily, anywhere from a glass to a pint, and at 41 weeks 5 days I awoke thinking I was in labor, hadn't had any cervical checks during pregnancy at all. We drove to the hospital at 10 am, had an exam, absolutely no dilation- so went home. Returned to the hospital at 6 pm in labor and was 7 cm, an hour later 10 cm and baby arrived via waterbirth about an hour later (no tears) and I felt great! My baby is healthy and the birth could not have been any better.







If I ever have another baby I likely would drink the RRL tea again.

WOW that's great, and truly inspiring! Glad to hear mama and baby are healthy


----------



## DanielleT

I got my order from Mountain Rose today and i am VERY impressed with the speed; I am in Canada and they got it here in 8 days...I know Canadian businesses that take longer to ship...
I can't believe how much 1lb of herb looks like---I have ALOT of tea
But the raspberry tea smells good but the spearmint spells AMAZING (yummy), the nettle and alfalfa both smell alittle on the weird side but i have some brew'n now so we'll see what it all tastes like together
I am pretty excited, I wish i were farther along so i could go crazy taste testing....
Does anyone know if there are restrictions to the amount of nettle, and alfalfa and spearmint i can have?? i am only 10 weeks along


----------



## beautyonthebeach83

Hello! I have been lurking now for several days trying to read all of these posts, but when I realized the people posting are form different years I gave up. I will go back and catch up as needed just for the good advice and the success stories, but I'm going to subscribe to this. Hopefully it gets active again soon.







I am 17 weeks and 3 days today. I just started drinking the tea Friday night. I bought 2 boxes of Alvita tea bags from my health food store, and then found this thread where everyone seems to buy it in bulk instead. I want to hear some success stories from women who ONLY did bags. Seems like all the success stories used the bulk stuff...hmmph. When I'm out of these bags I will buy bulk online.

I am not a fan of the flavor at all. My first time (Friday night) I drank it hot with maple syrup (a suggestion from a March '06 mom I think, in the early pages of this thread) and it was awful to me. So Saturday I had it hot with raw sugar, and it took me forever just to suck down a 6 oz infusion. Blech. Then yesterday I had ti cold mixed with apple juice, and it was less gross. Tonight I mixed it with blueberry pomegranate juice and this was the winner by far. Blueberry pom juice is so strong the tea flavor was easily masked. I dread having to drink the hot infusion before labor. I hope I acquire a taste for it!!!


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyonthebeach83* 







Hello! I have been lurking now for several days trying to read all of these posts, but when I realized the people posting are form different years I gave up. I will go back and catch up as needed just for the good advice and the success stories, but I'm going to subscribe to this. Hopefully it gets active again soon.







I am 17 weeks and 3 days today. I just started drinking the tea Friday night. I bought 2 boxes of Alvita tea bags from my health food store, and then found this thread where everyone seems to buy it in bulk instead. I want to hear some success stories from women who ONLY did bags. Seems like all the success stories used the bulk stuff...hmmph. When I'm out of these bags I will buy bulk online.

I am not a fan of the flavor at all. My first time (Friday night) I drank it hot with maple syrup (a suggestion from a March '06 mom I think, in the early pages of this thread) and it was awful to me. So Saturday I had it hot with raw sugar, and it took me forever just to suck down a 6 oz infusion. Blech. Then yesterday I had ti cold mixed with apple juice, and it was less gross. Tonight I mixed it with blueberry pomegranate juice and this was the winner by far. Blueberry pom juice is so strong the tea flavor was easily masked. I dread having to drink the hot infusion before labor. I hope I acquire a taste for it!!!

Welcome; I hope this thread picks up as well...I have read all the previous posts and i find this thread so interesting; I hope i can have a quick labor as some of the ladies have said they've had...
I can 't really give you any more suggestions for ways to drink the tea if you're not liking it other than try capsules or try mixing in other flavors of tea...I do believe there are a couple stories somewhere in the last 5 years of women who did just the tea bags but i have no idea where but i remember it being talked about...I really like the tea myself but i often mix it with spearmint, nettle and alfalfa...Happy Drinking!


----------



## foodmachine

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corysmilk* 
I bought some tea from the health food store. can I take it? I am only 9 weeks.

I've read many posts that say one cup made with one teaspoon per trimester. I like that...easy to remember.









I have drank RRL from TTC onwards (in this and my first pregnancy) with a break when my HG makes drinking it impossible. I like it with mint.

I did not do the megabrew when I went into labor last time but wish I had. My plan this time is to have some strong tea and fresh squeezed OJ to sip during the labor and a megabrew on hand if I don't progress. I want it to go faster than last time (stuck at 4 cm until the 36th hour!), but not TOO fast.


----------



## mksmith

I recently had a missed mc at 13 weeks (baby stopped developing at 9 weeks after we heard the heartbeat with the doppler.) I have drinking a quart of RRL and Nettle combo every day. I must say that I like the taste of it and feel that it is helping me recover from my D&C. I really hope this thread picks up as well as I like reading all the stories!


----------



## darkblue0729

I have been lurking/trying to read all the posts







I am presently 22weeks and have been drinking RRL tea with nettles, spearmint (for flavor), alfalfa, and oatgrass since I was about 8 weeks...I feel great, I love the taste-I drink anywhere from 8oz to 24oz a day and I do a tablespoon steeped for 10+ minutes. I hope this thread keeps up too as I adore the stories


----------



## rainofglory

I joined this forum just to comment on the benefits of red raspberry leaf tea.
I'm currently due any day now (I'm actually PAST my due date now) with my third baby, this will be the first time using rrl tea.

I'll be back to post with my birth story & benefits I received from rrl tea.

It's been interesting reading through this thread, it only took me the last trimester of my pregnancy, lol!


----------



## Terrilein

I just can't seem to get excited about rrlt at the moment. My heart burn is extreme and nothing is helping with it. I'll make a pot of tea and then only manage to drink half of it. I know I should put the rest in the fridge, but I keep forgetting.


----------



## foodmachine

Thanks for reminder. Iced tea!


----------



## JessiFish

I ordered a pound of looseleaf tea from iHerb.com. Can't wait till it gets here!
I googled and found a coupon code for $5 off.


----------



## happyscientist

So I am very early in my pregnancy, I have three children already and never an issue. This is my last pregnancy so we were VERY excited! I have had several positive pregnancy tests and my first appt at the doctor is June 1st.
A week ago I went into Henrys market for some prenatals and they told me "these are the best" so I started taking them Friday. By Saturday I started spotting pretty bad but I was at home and didnt make the correlation between the pills and that. Over the weekend at home it finally stopped late Saturday. I had left my vitamins at work, so about 8 AM I took another, and by 1PM I started spotting again. So I look on the bottle and it is not just vitamins, it has red rasberry leaf in it! I am SO ANGRY there are NO warnings anywhere on the bottle that this can cause spotting and possibly miscarriage.
I found one report J Nurse Midwifery. 1999 May-Jun;44(3):205-16. that showed
midwives to stimulate labor, 64% used blue cohosh, 45% used black cohosh, *63% used red raspberry leaf*!!

STIMULATE LABOR so is that something I want to be using in my first trimester!???

I also found this one "Reprod Sci. 2009 Jun;16(6):605-9. Epub 2009 Mar 10.
CONCLUSIONS: Results from this study have shown for the first time that raspberry leaf use during pregnancy can have long-term consequences for the health of the offspring and raise concerns about the safety of this herbal preparation for use during pregnancy."

I am scared to death, I am angry at HENRYS and RAINBOW LIGHT for NOT giving me a warning. I can only hope that everything will be ok.


----------



## Funny Face

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyscientist* 
So I am very early in my pregnancy, I have three children already and never an issue. This is my last pregnancy so we were VERY excited! I have had several positive pregnancy tests and my first appt at the doctor is June 1st.
A week ago I went into Henrys market for some prenatals and they told me "these are the best" so I started taking them Friday. By Saturday I started spotting pretty bad but I was at home and didnt make the correlation between the pills and that. Over the weekend at home it finally stopped late Saturday. I had left my vitamins at work, so about 8 AM I took another, and by 1PM I started spotting again. So I look on the bottle and it is not just vitamins, it has red rasberry leaf in it! I am SO ANGRY there are NO warnings anywhere on the bottle that this can cause spotting and possibly miscarriage.
I found one report J Nurse Midwifery. 1999 May-Jun;44(3):205-16. that showed
midwives to stimulate labor, 64% used blue cohosh, 45% used black cohosh, *63% used red raspberry leaf*!!

STIMULATE LABOR so is that something I want to be using in my first trimester!???

I also found this one "Reprod Sci. 2009 Jun;16(6):605-9. Epub 2009 Mar 10.
CONCLUSIONS: Results from this study have shown for the first time that raspberry leaf use during pregnancy can have long-term consequences for the health of the offspring and raise concerns about the safety of this herbal preparation for use during pregnancy."

I am scared to death, I am angry at HENRYS and RAINBOW LIGHT for NOT giving me a warning. I can only hope that everything will be ok.
































I took Rainbow Light with all my pregnancies. I don't think the amount of RRL in those pills is very much at all, certainly not enough to cause m/c I would think.

Hope everything turns out okay.


----------



## ein328

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happyscientist* 
So I am very early in my pregnancy, I have three children already and never an issue. This is my last pregnancy so we were VERY excited! I have had several positive pregnancy tests and my first appt at the doctor is June 1st.
A week ago I went into Henrys market for some prenatals and they told me "these are the best" so I started taking them Friday. By Saturday I started spotting pretty bad but I was at home and didnt make the correlation between the pills and that. Over the weekend at home it finally stopped late Saturday. I had left my vitamins at work, so about 8 AM I took another, and by 1PM I started spotting again. So I look on the bottle and it is not just vitamins, it has red rasberry leaf in it! I am SO ANGRY there are NO warnings anywhere on the bottle that this can cause spotting and possibly miscarriage.
I found one report J Nurse Midwifery. 1999 May-Jun;44(3):205-16. that showed
midwives to stimulate labor, 64% used blue cohosh, 45% used black cohosh, *63% used red raspberry leaf*!!

STIMULATE LABOR so is that something I want to be using in my first trimester!???

I also found this one "Reprod Sci. 2009 Jun;16(6):605-9. Epub 2009 Mar 10.
CONCLUSIONS: Results from this study have shown for the first time that raspberry leaf use during pregnancy can have long-term consequences for the health of the offspring and raise concerns about the safety of this herbal preparation for use during pregnancy."

I am scared to death, I am angry at HENRYS and RAINBOW LIGHT for NOT giving me a warning. I can only hope that everything will be ok.
























Mama, I feel 100% confident telling you that RRL is perfectly fine early on. There are numerous studies indicating this- keep in mind that a single study does not a causal relationship make. For every study you find that's negative, I guarantee I can find one positive. You can check out the early entries in this thread for evidence.

RRL IS used in labor, but NOT alone- it "focuses" contractions- it doesn't "cause" them. Used in conjunction with the cohoshes, it can help those agents work more effectively. Think of RRL as helping the uterus work more effectively. Also, when used in labor, it's used in much stronger doses than during pregnancy or what's in the Rainbow Light (I take it as well, so I know what you're referring to). My midwife (a CNM) cleared RRL from the get go- very encouraging of its use.

I hope everything turns out fine for you and your LO!


----------



## tammyswanson

With my first baby, my DH was out, and didn't get back home until about 5 hours after I started having my 'birthing waves' (aka contractions). I had a hard time even getting to the stove, cleaning the bathroom, tub, etc, but I did make the tea. By the time he got home, made the tea, let it steep and then when I drank it I couldn't keep it down. Birth was pretty fast I guess (about 7 1/2 hours total), probably would have been faster if I had not stayed in our little bath tub almost the whole time too. But, it was not 'easy' to be sure.

So my questions are:
1) Has anyone drank the 'strong' infusion of tea really hot and had a super easy comfortable birth
2) Has anyone drank the strong infusion cold and had an easy comfy birth?
3) Has anyone had one baby where they didn't drink the strong infusion and then had a second baby where they did drink the infusion, and was there a marked difference between the births as far as being 'easy'?

I'm going to keep some super strong tea in the fridge ahead of time and just warm it up, hopefully that'll make it so I can drink it early on and not have to try and make it at the last minute.


----------



## St. Margaret

I drank a big strong infusion, I think some hot and some cold? I remember having some in the fridge at some point... might have been once I hit my due-date I had some in there, and DD was born a day or two later I think... good idea about having some ready to go!

anyway it was an easy not-too-long first birth for me.

I just started capsules (cheap at the HFS, good for when I can't make/drink tea a few times a day!) and ordered my tea through my co-op. I'm hoping for another good birth!


----------



## rlee*

I"m about 18 weeks. I've been drinking RRL and nettles tea since before I conceived, about 1 cup 1st tri and 3-4 cups now. I've had minimal MS, fatigue...I've pretty much felt great the entire time. (knock on wood)














This is my first...I hope people continue to share their stories since there hasn't been much activity with this tribe lately!

good luck to everyone!

Oh and to the mama angry with rainbow light--i took them before i conceived and for a short time in my first tri, then i switched to mega baby+me , which also contains RRL, now i am taking new chapter organics perfect prenatals and have been happy with ALL!


----------



## EMandM

Can you "over do it" with RRL tea?

I am 41w 1d pregnant and have sporadically drank RRL tea through my pregnancy, but have not kept up with it recently. I am starting back drinking it (maybe too little too late) and was just wondering if I can over do it. I plan on drinking a stronger hot version once in labor, but am wondering if I can drink more than just a couple cups a day right now or if that's a bad idea.

TIA for replies.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

EMandM, IME if you drink a lot of really strong RRLT it can make you a little nauseous and you just won't feel like drinking any more. I don't make mine very strong. I make it as a sun tea in the summer and can drink over a 1/2 gallon a day without any side effects at all.


----------



## lotusma

i drink *at least* half-a-gallon a day of chilled RRL tea too. i've done my research and have no concerns about quantity, but i do have a very ignorant question, coming from one who doesn't ordinarilly care for drinking tea--how does one strain loose, bulk quantity tea? obviously a little tea ball won't do.


----------



## RedOakMomma

I have one of those mesh collanders that I use....it's for pasta and rinsing rice, not tea. I strain it right over a pitcher or large container to catch the tea below. You can also use a piece of cloth (muslin or something) inside a large mesh container if your RRL is very, very fine.

Quote:

So my questions are:
1) Has anyone drank the 'strong' infusion of tea really hot and had a super easy comfortable birth
2) Has anyone drank the strong infusion cold and had an easy comfy birth?
I drank a strong cold infusion when I was about 5-1-1 and had an easy, rapid birth. I wouldn't say it was comfy, because it was so incredibly fast, but it wasn't painful either. Just really surprising and physically strenuous. I went from 8cm to crowning in one contraction, then pushed for about 15 minutes and he was out.









I'm glad someone bumped this thread...I've fallen off the RRL wagon with this pregnancy, and had intended to start up again when I was 32 weeks.







That's tomorrow!


----------



## Terrilein

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotusma* 
i drink *at least* half-a-gallon a day of chilled RRL tea too. i've done my research and have no concerns about quantity, but i do have a very ignorant question, coming from one who doesn't ordinarilly care for drinking tea--how does one strain loose, bulk quantity tea? obviously a little tea ball won't do.









If you can't find a tea sock for this purpose, I suppose a worn out CLEAN







tube sock would do the job. Fill it up and tie a knot if need be.


----------



## Harmony96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Terrilein* 
If you can't find a tea sock for this purpose, I suppose a worn out CLEAN







tube sock would do the job. Fill it up and tie a knot if need be.

What a great idea! Or maybe a nylon knee-high.

What I did when I was drinking in bulk is I would let the tea steep in some quart-sized mason jars. When done, I'd put a colander on top of a pitcher and line it with a moistened paper towel, then pour the contents of the jar in. The leaves stayed in the paper towel and the tea went into the pitcher.


----------



## lotusma

awesome ideas, thanks!


----------



## aisling78

I'm so excited to have found this thread -- I've spent quite a while this morning reading through the earliest posts, but there's no way I'll be able to catch up with them all!

I'm only 5 weeks along. I'm hearing conflicting information whether or not it's safe during the first trimester, but I think I'm going to continue as I've been doing. I've been drinking a RRL/nettle tea for about 4 or 5 months now, while TTC, so I know that my body's familiar with these herbs, and I haven't had any ill effects. I only drink a cup each morning as it is.

I'm aiming for a VBAC, so I definitely want to tone my uterus! I was so inspired after reading other posters stories of how RRL effected the duration and intensity of labor, so I'm planning on doing the strong infusion during labor.

Anyways, I'm looking forward to getting to know you ladies, and I'm hoping to scroll back through some more of the earlier posts when I can!


----------



## fancyoats

hi everyone. i am sitting here drinking my 32oz jar infusion of red raspberry leaf/nettles/dandelion root/ginger/lemon/mint right at this moment. yum. i am nearly 21 weeks but only started up with the tea maybe 3-4 weeks ago?

something my midwife (who is also a trained herbalist







) said last appointment which i thought was interesting:
since rrl is not only a uterine toner but can also be a uterine relaxant, she has noticed rrl users going post-dates a bunch. so she recommends stopping with the rrl around 34 weeks. anyone have thoughts on that? it seems to contradict many folks who say to step up the rrl consumption as the due date nears.


----------



## Vaquitita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tammyswanson* 
So my questions are:
1) Has anyone drank the 'strong' infusion of tea really hot and had a super easy comfortable birth
2) Has anyone drank the strong infusion cold and had an easy comfy birth?
3) Has anyone had one baby where they didn't drink the strong infusion and then had a second baby where they did drink the infusion, and was there a marked difference between the births as far as being 'easy'?

during my 1st pregnancy I drank RRL tea, but not infusions. there was nothing quick or easy about that birth (though it was not bad either). my 2nd pregnancy I drank RRL infusions, and drank the strong RRL infusion during early labor. early labor dragged on for a long time. but my ctx were pretty mild till the last 1.5 hrs. i maybe should have drunk the RRL tea again at that point. this was 24 hours after I drank it the 1st time, can't really remember.

i'm preg with #3 and am drianking my herbal infusions again. thinking of drinking some strong just RRL infusions every day starting at 39 weeks. and will definitely drink it in labor again. though this time i will try to remember to drink it when things are speeding up rather than, or maybe in addition to, in early labor.


----------



## Vaquitita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fancyoats* 
something my midwife (who is also a trained herbalist







) said last appointment which i thought was interesting:
since rrl is not only a uterine toner but can also be a uterine relaxant, she has noticed rrl users going post-dates a bunch. so she recommends stopping with the rrl around 34 weeks. anyone have thoughts on that? it seems to contradict many folks who say to step up the rrl consumption as the due date nears.

i drank rrl infusions during my last preg, dd was born 40w1d.


----------



## beautyonthebeach83

Hello mamas. I subscribed to this thread when I was about 16 weeks pregnant and read all of it, but that was 12 weeks ago and I have forgotten a lot of it already. I started drinking 1 bag of Alvita RRL tea at 17 weeks (steeped in 6 oz of water for 15-20 min) and got inconsistent with it maybe around 24 weeks. I'd drink a bag when I remembered but definitely not daily. At 27 weeks I started being good about it again and started drinking one cup a day steeped for 30 or more minutes, and when I hit 28 weeks (2 days ago) I graduated to 2 cups a day (one bag per 6 oz of water steeped for 30-60 min.)

Do you think I'm drinking enough? This is baby number two for me. DS is going to be 16 months old in 2 days. I went overdue with him and was induced because he was in fetal distress and was swimming in meconium. From what I understand RRLT tones the uterus and doesn't necessarily "bring on labor" but I hope that it can help prevent me from going too far overdue. I'd love my baby girl to be a sweet libra and my EDD is 10-15-10.









What is everyone here drinking? I want to buy the bulk stuff but I no longer have a tea pot, nor do I have an infuser or any such things, so the bags are just easier for me. I have been drinking Alvita RRLT. I only had 4 bags left in my box so I went to Whole Foods today to pick up some more boxes. While I was there I also grabbed a couple boxes of nettle bags, and I found the famous TM preg tea I've read so much about and got a couple boxes of that. I have yet to try anything but the RRLT though. I was too busy to have my first cup of tea this morning so I am currently drinking a cup of tea I brewed with 2 RRLT bags. I hated the taste when I first started at 17 weeks, but it gew on me after a while. I drink it with fresh lemon squeezed into it and I sweeten with 1 packet of splenda (because I am watching my sugar intake this pregnancy.)

I wish this thread was more active! I have been trying to re-read the whole thread over the past couple nights to refresh my memory on everything but I'm only on page 13 or so. Lots of good stuff in here. I really want to try the orange juice RRLT popscicles and I'm definitely going to make strong infusion ice chips for labor. Happy drinking everyone.


----------



## Vaquitita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Birth Junky* 
Box said, 'On one ounce of raspberry leaves pour one pint of boiling water, cover and let steep for 30 minutes. Strain, and when the time for delivery is approaching drink the whole as hot as possible.'
"There were a number of testimonials in the book written by women who had used this herb. Several took the strong solution over a period of time before going into labor. They were instructed in that case to take a wineglassful three times a day. They had 'only two stiff pains and it was all over' or 'no after pains and very slight before.' They never made it out of the house.

so a wineglassful 3x a day, would be what? about a pint of tea? i'm thinking of trying to drink this strong tea (1oz RRL + 2 cups water, 30 min steep) every day starting at 39 weeks. up till then i'm drinking an infusion (1oz RRL in 1 quart water, 4-8 hours steep) starting pretty soon. this would be in addition to the herbal infusion i'm drinking right now (which does contain RRL too). i'm thinking 2 cups of the mixed herbal and 2 cups of the straight RRL each day. I'm 35w3d, so i'm thinking now is a good time to step up my RRL consumption.


----------



## TnMsMama

I tried reading all pages but there's no way - I'm taking RRL caplets - is that good enough? I'm BFing my 10 month old and read that RRL caps can hlep milk supply, I honestly had no idea what else it did till I stumbled onto this thread.

I've ha to be induced twice and HATE it. I will do anything and everything to prevent it again. I took black and blue cohosh, castor oil, osme other nasty tasting herb I can't remember - imortal? something like that - everything, to stimulate labor after my water broke (even made out with DBF for 20 minutes, with the midwife in the next room listening LOL) and still wound up in the ER w/ pitocin.

If I have to switch to the tea, I will - the caps are helping with my milk supply for sure, and i haven't had any morning sickness. I wanna be part of this tribe!

I'm 6-ish weeks, been taking the caps for about 2 weeks.

PS - I make cheese and have found that instead of cheesecloth, I have better luck with stealing one of DBF's white undershirts that I've washed 100 times to strain my cheese. It'd probably work really well to strain your tea, too! 100% cotton only tho - the poly blends make my cheese taste funny.


----------



## rparker

Ok, so I never drink herbal teas and/or infusions when not pregnant (I drink loose leaf black tea which is pretty straightforward to brew) so I have no idea if I'm doing this "right" and I've only been able to skim through the rest of this thread...

Currently I bring 2 quarts of water to a boil, turn off the heat, and throw in a generous handful of loose red raspberry leaf tea. I then let it steep for 20 minutes. (Formerly I had been letting it steep anywhere from 2-10 hours, but the results seem to be about the same.) I then strain it several times with a mesh colander and combine it with 1-2 quarts of plain water in a pitcher and let it chill. I drink the pitcher over a period of 1-3 days, although my goal has been to drink a pitcher a day.

*Is there a better way to be doing this?* I'm 29 weeks today.

I drank RRL tea with my last pregnancy, but only as part of a general "pregnancy tea" and only 1-2 pre-made teabags per day (brewed 5 minutes). I had several normal strength (i.e. weak) glasses the day I went into labor. My labor was 6 hours and relatively painless. I have no idea if that was because of genes, luck, or the tea though.


----------



## MonP'titBoudain

subbing so I don't have to scroll through ten pages to find this thread again


----------



## Aliy

I have some bagged stuff of this.. but i thought you weren't supposed to have any till late in your third trimester?


----------



## MaerynPearl

It seems to depend, some ladies get contractions from it, others dont?

I dont, I just started drinking it at 34 weeks after my midwife suggested it (well she suggested it at 32 weeks and I didnt find any for a couple weeks lol)

I already have prodromal labor and the RRL tea doesnt make it any worse for me.


----------



## rparker

I've been drinking it since the 2nd trimester this time with no issues. It actually makes my BH contractions _less_.


----------



## beautyonthebeach83

I am 31 weeks and a day and have been drinking it since 17 weeks. It gives me LOTS of bh, but I wonder if it's really the tea or the fact that this is baby #2. I didn't get bh with DS, or if I did I didn't notice AT ALL. I am doing Alvita tea bags at least 2x a day, and I steep in 6 oz for a MINIMUM of 1 hour, so I guess it's kinda strong. Could be that too. I dunno! I just hope it helps me. I bled sooooo much when I had DS (almost requiring a transfusion) and I am hoping to avoid that with DD.


----------



## swissmiss2584

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lotusma* 
i drink *at least* half-a-gallon a day of chilled RRL tea too. i've done my research and have no concerns about quantity, but i do have a very ignorant question, coming from one who doesn't ordinarilly care for drinking tea--how does one strain loose, bulk quantity tea? obviously a little tea ball won't do.









I buy bulk RRL from Mountain Rose Herbs and use a French press to make my tea. It works great. I boil the water and then add it to the French press full of RRL tea and let it sit.

I drank strong RRL tea throughout my pregnancy and the day I went into labor I had strong BH and then at 11:30 my water broke and that threw me into fast labor! I started contracting and by 1:30 I was pushing! It took me 2 hours to push my baby's head out though. I also took 5W herbs starting at 37 weeks so I can't say thy RRL tea was the only reason I had a fast labor.


----------



## Vaquitita

I've been having lots of painless BH over the past week (I'm 38w6d), and I wasn't thinking much of it. Even in my last preg, when I drank strong RRL, they were mild till my water broke, but not this mild. BUT I'm drinking the RRL a lot stronger this time around, and suddenly today I'm nervous. What if I don't know when I'm in labor? I know I know, that would be too good to be true. But we pregnant women have to worry about everything right?


----------



## echospiritwarrior

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aliy* 
I have some bagged stuff of this.. but i thought you weren't supposed to have any till late in your third trimester?

This is my third pregnancy and I have always had it thoughout each pregnancies, all trimesters. I used it even before I became pregnant with my first for some other woman's issues.

I have been having BH already this time, and the earliest I ever remember noticing them before is around 20 weeks, I'm only 13+ now. I have had two precipitous labors (about two hours from first semi-noticeable wave to baby in arms) and I'm not sure if it's the RRL or a family history of such, but I'm not going to exclude it from my diet just to find out


----------



## Vaquitita

the day after I posted last I got the flu and for 3 days I didn't really drink any RRL. that 3rd day my ctx were not painful, but actually noticeable- mildly crampy and I could feel them in my back too. At first I just thought things were progressing, and these ctx were the ones that were getting me ready for labor. But, since I was feeling better, I went back to drinking my quart of strong RRL each day and the ctx have gone back to the completely painless hardly notice I'm having 'em ctx. So now I'm thinking it is the RRL making them so mild. So on one hand, I don't feel like I'm going into labor anytime soon (not a what I want at 40+ weeks) or maybe I'm just not going to have 2-3 days of prodromal labor warning me that the baby is coming. it'll just suddenly be BAM! labor, BAM! baby.


----------



## mercheval

I started drinking it at 7 months, and then stopped for a while because I would get an almost "crampy" feeling like what AngelBee described on page one. I started drinking it again at 32 weeks. I do seem to get a lot of braxton hicks contractions. My midwife suggested I drink more water, and I have been and I still get them. I'm not at risk for premature labor, and I know he's not in position yet. He hasn't dropped down yet. Not sure if the tea causes the practice contractions or not. I seem to get them in my sleep when I dream about being in labor too.


----------



## User101

I'm 26 weeks pregnant with twins and am wondering when (and if!) to start RRL tea this time around.


----------



## DanelleB

I'd start it now, Annettemarie--that's about when I started. It came in handy when I went into PTL at 32 weeks because the tea helped calm my contractions.


----------



## Nanette56

Hey ladies- had a quick question for you all. My M/W gave me some Organic Rasberry Leaf Tea to see if it would help calm my stomach. (I'm pregnant with twins and have horrible vomiting and nausea) I'll be 9 weeks on Friday. Isn't this a bit early to start it? I didn't know anything about it until I started reading about it online, and there are diverging opinions about whether to start it in the first tri or not. Any of you have feedback on the issue?


----------



## MaerynPearl

your midwife obviously seems confident it wont do any harm.

it certainly did not bring on contractions or any of that sort for me, but the more I drink it, the less my constant prodromal labor for the past few weeks hurts. So I find that to be a huge plus.


----------



## Vaquitita

I've been drinking a quart of RRL every day since I hit 39 weeks. I'm now 41 weeks. But the fact that my ctx feel like NOTHING is almost annoying at this point since I want to be in labor! I've considered cutting back, but I suppose ctx that hurt would be even more annoying than ctx that don't. sigh... RRL can't keep my ctx from progressing, right?


----------



## sewingsparklz

Bookmarking this. My first pregancy to use RRL. I've been drinking it since about 2 months before this pregnancy. Hoping it keeps my nausea away and can't wait to see how it helps with labor!


----------



## Vaquitita

update: i had my baby a few days ago. the RRL did not quite meet my expectations. while all ctx prior to labor were painless, once labor started the ctx were strong right from the beginnning. i actually think this may have been my most painful labor. even though i drank a quart of strong RRL for aprox 2 weeks before hand and drank the super strong RRL at the beginning of my labor. I am having less postpartum bleeding this time, which is a plus. So I'm still drinking it.


----------



## gentlestrengths

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vaquitita* 
update: i had my baby a few days ago. the RRL did not quite meet my expectations. while all ctx prior to labor were painless, once labor started the ctx were strong right from the beginnning. i actually think this may have been my most painful labor. even though i drank a quart of strong RRL for aprox 2 weeks before hand and drank the super strong RRL at the beginning of my labor. I am having less postpartum bleeding this time, which is a plus. So I'm still drinking it.

Do you mean that you drank a quart every day for 2 weeks?

I have been through 5 pregnancies with varying amounts and types of RRL tea. I think that it works best if you are drinking it all of the time...and for the longest length of time. I have also seen good effects drinking the infusion (a quart a day) beginning at least 3 weeks before your due date. I drink it throughout labor and DEFINITELY drink a quart a day afterward until bleeding has ceased completely. You will get good effects from the tea - but in my opinion, the infusions are much more medicinal, and you will see a greater effect in an obvious way.

Contractions are contractions and I am not sure my contractions ever "hurt less" because of drinking RRL. But when I switch to quart-a-day-infusions from just a very strong tea, I can certainly tell they start feeling more coordinated and stronger because of the RRL.


----------



## Monkey Keeper

gentlestrengths--what was your infusion "recipe"?? I've been drinking 2 quarts a day for about 3 weeks now with smaller servings prior to that. Thanks!


----------



## melon

can someone tell me about the benefits of Nettle Leaf, Alfalfa Leaf and Rosehips?
I am about 5-6 weeks and holding off on the RRL because of a miscarraige a few months back....Are the others safe/beneficial to drink this early?
TIA!


----------



## gentlestrengths

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkBunch* 
gentlestrengths--what was your infusion "recipe"?? I've been drinking 2 quarts a day for about 3 weeks now with smaller servings prior to that. Thanks!

About an ounce of RRL into a quart canning jar. Boil the water and then turn off heat - wait for the water to stop boiling, and then pour over RRL. Cap to finger tip tight and let cool (about 4 hours). After it cools strain off, and refrigerate. I make enough for a week at a time, usually, or if I have just gone shopping and fridge is full I'll make half that amount. When I'm due, I drink as much as I can (and want) without worry (I notoriously go overdue, really over!!). This is a MUCH stronger "tea" than just brewing over a teaspoon of loose RRL. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Monkey Keeper

Thanks! I actually have been using 1/2c leaves to 2qt water and steeping for about 6 hours. Last night I put it in a glass pitcher (capped) in the fridge w/ leaves and left it overnight after the normal 6 hours. It's definitely stronger. Yum! I'm 2 days "over", so anything that might help....


----------



## beautyonthebeach83

PLEASE HELP! I am 35 weeks today. I have been drinking my tea since 17 weeks in bag form, but now that I am getting close and using up anywhere from 4-6 bags a day it is getting expensive. 1 box has 24 bags and is nearly $7 at the grocery store. I'm thinking bulk would be more economical. I already have quart canning jars and I could probably use a coffee filter for straining.

I have had LOTS of BH ctx (some that have even been mildly painful) and I was worried about PTL as I did not have this with my 1st baby. I got checked today for peace of mind and cervix is still long, thick and closed tight...so now that I know the ctx aren't doing anything this early I am not worried and want to step up the RRLT even more.

I only have 20 tea bags left so I need to act fast. At 35 weeks how much tea should I be drinking? I'd like to drink strong infusions daily from here on out so how should I make it? I read Gentle's quart recipe and wondered is that quart for 1 day, or 1 week?

Also, how much bulk leaf should I buy to carry me through the rest of my pregnancy? I have 5 weeks left, and if I go postdates I will be induced around 40w6d. I don't wan to buy too much or too little. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mandala126

beautyonthebeach83, I was in the same situation. I quit the bagged tea at 35wks and bulk saved me soooo much money. I found 1 pound of tea for $17 and that seems to be just enough for about a month. I have only three weeks to go and I still have 1/4 pound left.
I use Peggy O'Mara's recipe from her book "Having a Baby Naturally": 1Tbsp of tea in 1cup of water three times a day in the third trimester.
I hope this helps.
Good luck to you Mama


----------



## beautyonthebeach83

Thank you Mandala! That does help! I figure I have 35 days left til my EDD (10-15-10) and I have enough tea bags to get me through for the next 5-6 days, which means I need bulk for 29-30 days. I read somewhere else to start drinking 1 oz infusions daily for the last 3 weeks or so, which is 21 oz all by itself. So to be safe I just put in an order at Mountain Rose Herbs for 2 lbs and with shipping it came out to $25.15, not bad. (I live in California and they are in Eugene, OR. I hope it's here in the next 6 days!!!)

Your book says to take 3 TBSP a day so I wonder if that comes out to an oz per day. Would be nice to know roughly what the weight of 3 Tbsp is, but I suppose it depends on the density of the herb. I have never purchased any tea or herb in bulk before, but I'll probably use my food scale to make my tea. 2 lbs is probably excessive, but I am going to try making the RRLT and orange juice popscicles in addition to my tea, and ice chips, so it doesn't go to waste.







Btw way, if you have 3 weeks left you are 2 ahead of me. Yay for October moms! When is your EDD, 10/1? Good luck and I hope the tea helps you! I didn't know much about it til THIS pregnancy otherwise I would have used it with my son too.


----------



## sewingsparklz

beautyonthebeach - www.thebulkherbstore.com has it cheaper! I order from them often! Maybe next time!

Okay, maybe not -they are about the same - I just did the math...but I still love ordering from them!


----------



## Mandala126

beautyonthebeach83, I tend to make my tbsp very generous, I pack it in there so it might be more than an oz







.
My "due" date it 10/2.
I hope you get your tea soon







.


----------



## beautyonthebeach83

Thanks mamas! I actually had 4 different windows open with 4 different web sites (bulkherbstore, mountain rose, wildroots.com and one other that I can't remember right now) and ordered 2 lbs from each, and went through most of the check out process to see what the bottom line would be including shipping, and in this case it was Mountain Rose so I emptied out my "cart" at each site except for that one! It wasn't cheapest by a lot though, maybe a buck or 2...but I liked the site and the fact that it's organic so I went with it.







Have you mamas used RRLT with previous pregnancies, and if so, did you feel that it helped? I have read this entire thread a couple times but it's so much info to absorb that I forget a lot of it!


----------



## MoonStarFalling

beautyonthebeach sounds like you got plenty. It is really helpful post partum so keep drinking it after the birth as well.


----------



## beautyonthebeach83

Thank you Moonstar. I have heard so much conflicting information. Everything I have read says it's great for pp bleeding, but the conflicting info is with respect to nursing. I have read that it's GREAT for milk production, and I have read that it's a supply killer. Which is it? I love the idea of bleeding less, but having had supply issues in the past the possibility of poor supply from the get-go is frightening. What is everyone's experience with this? Did it play any kind of role in your supply that you are aware of? Oh yeah, I also have nettle bags on hand, and I hear that's good too. I have yet to drink it. I have a limited amount so I am saving it for full term in 2 weeks.


----------



## Vaquitita

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gentlestrengths* 
Do you mean that you drank a quart every day for 2 weeks?

I have been through 5 pregnancies with varying amounts and types of RRL tea. I think that it works best if you are drinking it all of the time...and for the longest length of time. I have also seen good effects drinking the infusion (a quart a day) beginning at least 3 weeks before your due date. I drink it throughout labor and DEFINITELY drink a quart a day afterward until bleeding has ceased completely. You will get good effects from the tea - but in my opinion, the infusions are much more medicinal, and you will see a greater effect in an obvious way.

Contractions are contractions and I am not sure my contractions ever "hurt less" because of drinking RRL. But when I switch to quart-a-day-infusions from just a very strong tea, I can certainly tell they start feeling more coordinated and stronger because of the RRL.

yes, i drank a quart of RRL infusion every day for 2 weeks (one cup RRL to one quart water, steeped overnight), 2 cups a day for 3-4 weeks before that, and in smaller quantities before that. at the beginning of my labor i drank the one cup RRL in two cups water steeped for 30 minutes mentioned in the original post. I also drank a half gallon of RRL infusion through out my labor.

in my last pregnancy i drank RRL infusions, but not in such large quantities, and had painless prodromal labor followed by 90 minutes of active labor. i was kinda hoping that this birth would go similarly, but hey birth is unpredictable.







i have continued to drink RRL since, but not in such large quantities. Mostly cause I'm too tired to make it, but I'm really craving it. Should go start another batch now...


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beautyonthebeach83* 
I have read that it's GREAT for milk production, and I have read that it's a supply killer. Which is it? .

I have only had great supply boosting experiences with it. It's used in the Motherlove More Milk Two supplement to boost supply.


----------



## beautyonthebeach83

Oh, I see.







Good to know. Maybe I am confusing the RRLT with something else that kills supply.







Maybe it was the TM pregnancy tea that has mint. Anyway, I'm glad to hear it didn't kill your supply. I will be drinking my RRLT after delivery and hopefully I will be golden by Halloween so I can still take my toddler trick-or-treating. (I was a big bloody mess the first time. They threatened a transfusion but I guess my blood count was borderline!)


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

I bought a pound of Mama's Red Raspberry Brew from Bulk Herbs online and i'm 11 weeks prego's...i made a cup of tea tonight with 2 teaspoons of the brew and about 1-1/2 cups of water...drank the whole cup with out sweetener and with in 30 min of drinking the tea I ran to the bathroom throwing up. It was awful....im not sure why i got so sick...everything i had ate in the past 6 hrs came up.
I never had this isse with my last pregnancy...i drank a RRL mixture time and was fine. Could something be wrong with the Brew that I just bought? Why did I get so sick so fast?


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie

bumping...im so desperate to find out why RRL Brew made me so sick...anyone else have this problem?


----------



## dejagerw

Is it possible it was just morning sickness? At 11 weeks, throwing up for no reason doesn't seem to far out of the realm of normal.


----------



## lavink

I am 17 weeks and loved drinking rrlt throughout my last pregnancy. This time, I have a complete previa and had one episode of bleeding at 13 weeks.

Should I avoid drinking rrl tea with previa?


----------



## herbsgirl

Has anyone every experience Uterine Atony in previous births and go on to use RRL in later births to find out it helps to keep Uterus Contracted after birth?

I had persistant Uterine Atony (even after surgery to make sure nothing was in uterus) after my 4th birth. Uterus would not clamp down even though there was very little bleeding and nothing in my uterus after surgery! I ended up being on Methergine for 7 days or more.

I wonder if using RRL infusions throughout a complete pregnancy and increasing in the last weeks would tone my uterus enough to prevent this from happening.

Has anyone experienced a better birth less bleeding after using RRL?

I have read this entire thread!!!!!!!! (I skimmed over some) but I wrote down alot of the dosages and amounts that some women used.

here is the information I have gathered from this thread....the results of using RRL *during pregnancy* and labor from the women who posted on this thread!

*1. RRL signifcantly minimizes postpartum pleeding after birth. Some women reported only have spotting!*

*2. RRL can increase Braxton Hicks contractions or decrease them, each woman is different in how she responds*

*3. RRL usually decreases total labor time in the 1st stage, each woman is differen but some women reporting there birth being only minutes to a few hours long*

*4. RRL usually decreases the 2nd stage of labor from transition to pushing is reported to be very fast, again, each woman is different. The uterus is reported to be very strong almostpushing the baby out on its own sometimes*

*5. RRL is reported to alot of times make the contractions so you cant feel them as much until you are significantly dilated and further along in labor.*

*6. It has been said that the uterus has gone down quickly after birth and the placenta has delivered quickly*

This is mainly from information that women have reported from using RRL and the effects on their labors and births *from this RRL tribe thread!!*

The dosages differed for each woman. Some were taking hadfuls of bulk RRL and steeping in a quart jar overnight. Others only using teaspoons. Some women began in 1st trimester, some in the 2nd, some in the 3rd....others only a few weeks or days before birth. IT has been said that it is better to take RRL long term. it is more of a tonic, so it builds up the uterus over a longer period of time. So the sooner you feel comfortable in your situation to start, the better!

Yay for Red Raspberry Leaf! There were no reports of hemmorrhages!


----------



## herbsgirl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herbsgirl* 
Has anyone every experience Uterine Atony in previous births and go on to use RRL in later births to find out it helps to keep Uterus Contracted after birth?

I had persistant Uterine Atony (even after surgery to make sure nothing was in uterus) after my 4th birth. Uterus would not clamp down even though there was very little bleeding and nothing in my uterus after surgery! I ended up being on Methergine for 7 days or more.

I wonder if using RRL infusions throughout a complete pregnancy and increasing in the last weeks would tone my uterus enough to prevent this from happening.



Bumping this up. Does anyone have an answer to help me out with this question?


----------



## TheDivineMrsM

I'm not ambitious enough to look through the entire 88-page thread for the answer to this... I apologize if this is redundant.

Can someone tell me how much RRL tea I *should* be drinking at 32 weeks? I've been drinking two a day, that have been steeped for at least 15 minutes, but usually much longer. Should I have more? Less? I bought six boxes of Traditional Medicinals on Amazon.com.


----------



## soccerchic21

Glad I found this tribe. I am in my 28th week and I am going to start taking the tea. With my last pregnancy I only started taking when I wanted labor to start and I never knew about the solution that was posted here.

I have gone late with both of my previous pregnancies even though I have been dilated for some time labor would go full force. I really don't want to go late this time as I am trying for a VBAC.


----------



## MaryElizabeth

I TRIED to drink my MW's recipe for "pregnancy tea" with my DD and it was the only thing that made me queasy! But, I had a terrible birth and am determined to choke it down with this pregnancy. I called my MW for the recipe and ordered a separate batch of RRL. I'm gonna do it this time!!


----------



## ryleeee

well count me in!!!! i am going to be ordering some ASAP...due may 24th or so...i've been experiencing lots of spotting and i'm hoping this will help clear it up. the doctors say the baby is fine and that i just have to live with this for now but i am really hopeful the RRL tea will help!


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryElizabeth* 
I TRIED to drink my MW's recipe for "pregnancy tea" with my DD and it was the only thing that made me queasy! But, I had a terrible birth and am determined to choke it down with this pregnancy. I called my MW for the recipe and ordered a separate batch of RRL. I'm gonna do it this time!!

Have you tried drinking it with something else like spearmint? Prior to this pregnancy(my last pregnany) i was drinking it everyday with nettle, alfalfa, and spearmint and it was pretty good...there are lots of reciepts in the pages back if you have the time


----------



## lizzylou

I'd like to buy some tea - I don't want to make it myself. Suggestions???


----------



## MaryElizabeth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielleT* 
Have you tried drinking it with something else like spearmint? Prior to this pregnancy(my last pregnany) i was drinking it everyday with nettle, alfalfa, and spearmint and it was pretty good...there are lots of reciepts in the pages back if you have the time


That's what I tried last time with/without the spearmint and lemon verbana. I'm going to play around with different things and see what works. Otherwise I will just chug and pray


----------



## Family4Christ

I'm concerned about the strong infusion during labor as a VBA2C (overstimulation). Have any VBAC mamas done this without problems? I'm been through a few pages of this thread, but it will take awhile to get through it all, so I apologize if this has been addressed.


----------



## Family4Christ

Anyone know how much calcium is in a cup of tea (made with 1t. of RRL)?


----------



## soccerchic21

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Family4Christ* 
I'm concerned about the strong infusion during labor as a VBA2C (overstimulation). Have any VBAC mamas done this without problems? I'm been through a few pages of this thread, but it will take awhile to get through it all, so I apologize if this has been addressed.

Thank you for this question. I am having a VBAC (my second was a cesarean) and where I deliver stressed that induction is not safe for VBAC but I am wondering if this only applies to chemical induction.

If no one answers I am going to ask my midwife this question when I see her later this month.


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I don't recall RRLT causing concerns for VBAC labors. RRL isn't going to induce labor. If anything it makes the uterus stronger which is probably a plus. I had a VBAC on RRLT and also my HBAC (2VBAC) attempt, and I'm drinking it with my upcoming birth which will be a 3rd c/s.


----------



## GranolaIsCool

Can someone tell me where I can buy this? Or does it have to be ordered online?


----------



## MagpieWench

You should be able to get it at most places that have medicinal herbal teas and/or bulk medicinal herbals. You can also get it lots of places online.

iherb.com has it and has a first time buyer code of TIL714 will get you $5 off.


----------



## ecky

i'm at 36 weeks. i've tried drinking RRL tea a few times and each time it gave me a bad stomach ache. any thoughts?


----------



## annaconda

I use traditional medicinals organic pregnancy tea - it is a great blend no need for sweeteners... has RRL in it.


----------



## Niamh

So glad to find this thread this morning! My daughter and I just made a huge batch of Nourishing Tea. I need to order more RRL.


----------



## WithoutWax

*~My testimonial:~*

*I gave birth nearly 2 weeks ago.
This was my second birth. My first birth experience went for 12 hours, it was a LONG day.
This labor however was no more than 60 minutes, it wasn't until the last 30 minutes it was actually difficult, the pushing stage lasting around 6 minutes.
This pregnancy I drank very strong, and a lot of RRL tea in the last trimester, everday without fail.
I wanted a fast birth and I got one!
I drank 5+ cups a day, very strong brews each time, letting it brew for 10 mins-2 hours (depending on the time I had).

I truly believed it made a difference, AND psychologially, I also believe, it became a ritual, like an affirmation for a fast birth- I BELIEVED that RRL would do this so psychologically I had support for a fast birth.

I also noticed that drinking RRL tea everyday caused long prodromal (lots of practise contractions, BH & menstral-like cramps for a month) it truly toned my uterus for labor effectively.

It works!
*


----------



## Sassypants

Hi Ladies!
I am so excited to have found this thread. I am almost 33 weeks and I had read the RRL story in a Natural Remedies book I picked up at a swap meet back before being pregnant - decided that I would try it and then promptly lost the book :-(

I knew it was a kind of tea I was supposed to drink but wasnt sure which kind. Anyway, I have been drinking the tea now for about 10 days. I am alternating TM Pregnancy Tea and RRL Tea, about 3 cups of tea a day. I am taking it slow because I havent been drinking the tea the entire pregnancy so I want to ease into it - PLUS (like some other ladies have mentioned) I have been having some mild crampy like feelings and contractions too after I drink the tea. I guess that's a good thing, cuz it's preparing my uterus, but it also makes me a little nervous. I dont want to go into pre-term labor.

I had read that it's a good idea to add nettles to the tea for the vitamin K during the last trimester. Can I buy both loose RRLT and Nettles at the local HFS? And what is the ratio to the combination of the two? Something like 2/3 RRL and 1/3 Nettles??
I have been playing it safe and just using the TM, since the Pregnancy Tea already has Nettles in it. But it IS expensive and I wonder it contains enough Nettles to boost my vitamin K. I am trying to forgo giving the baby the Vit K shot in the hospital.

I am glad to hear that there are others who are using the RRL tea and attempting a VBAC. Everything I have read says that the tea will not bring on labor, but will help make it easier and shorter. So I'm hopeful that's the case for me too. So far this baby is measuring BIG (like 3 weeks bigger than gestation). So I'm also a little nervous about the labor and possible rupture if he gets too big (I am only 5'2" and small build). However, my Dr has been pretty optimistic so far that everything is looking good and if I can tone my uterus using this tea and some of my other exercises (kegels, squats, etc), there shouldn't be much to worry about.

Would love to hear more about any successful VBAC stories with big babies using RRL tea. I have perused some of the pages but I dont have time to go through all 60









Thanks for your help! I will keep posting as I get closer to EDD and will continue to reading.

thanks!
Margo


----------



## mom61508

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WithoutWax* 
*~My testimonial:~*

*I gave birth nearly 2 weeks ago.
This was my second birth. My first birth experience went for 12 hours, it was a LONG day.
This labor however was no more than 60 minutes, it wasn't until the last 30 minutes it was actually difficult, the pushing stage lasting around 6 minutes.
This pregnancy I drank very strong, and a lot of RRL tea in the last trimester, everday without fail.
I wanted a fast birth and I got one!
I drank 5+ cups a day, very strong brews each time, letting it brew for 10 mins-2 hours (depending on the time I had).

I truly believed it made a difference, AND psychologially, I also believe, it became a ritual, like an affirmation for a fast birth- I BELIEVED that RRL would do this so psychologically I had support for a fast birth.

I also noticed that drinking RRL tea everyday caused long prodromal (lots of practise contractions, BH & menstral-like cramps for a month) it truly toned my uterus for labor effectively.

It works!
*

This is wonderful!







I'm currently in 2nd tri and am doing red ras with oatstraw and nettles daily. Once I get into my 3rd I'm going to do more red ras like you did! Was anything else different in your 2nd pregnancy as far as diet goes? OR was the red ras the only thing that was different???


----------



## justrose13

subbing...

i started my RRL regimine today at 17 weeks.


----------



## soccerchic21

Had my first cup of three for the day at 30 weeks. I wish I would have started sooner or known to start sooner but better late than never.

With my second I just took the RRLT at the very end after I was already late and not in concentrated doses. My labor did go from 24 hours with my first to 12 with that second but who knows.

I figure I am going to take 3 normal cups a day and then bump it up when I hit 38 weeks.


----------



## rparker

Here's a link to my RRL tea birth story: http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1273540. During the 2nd trimester I began drinking about 2 quarts of water to 1/2 oz. RRL (steeped 20 minutes)... on average every 1-2 days, I wasn't strict. Later in the 3rd trimester I began drinking 1 quart water to 1/2 oz. RRL (steeped 20 minutes), every couple of days, again not super strict. I drank the strong infusion on the 7th and my baby was born early a.m. on the 8th. This labor was way more comfortable than my first labor. (During that pregnancy I drank a bagged "pregnancy tea" containing RRL, about one bag a day during 3rd trimester, 3 bags the day I went into labor.)

*1. RRL signifcantly minimizes postpartum pleeding after birth. Some women reported only have spotting!*

My bleeding has been lighter than after my first birth (required methergine), but still pretty heavy and I have bright red blood at 2 weeks pp. I haven't been very good about drinking the RRL since birth though.

*2. RRL can increase Braxton Hicks contractions or decrease them, each woman is different in how she responds*

I had more BH with this pregnancy, but they felt "better" any time I drank the tea. My "real" contractions were very much like the BH.

*3. RRL usually decreases total labor time in the 1st stage, each woman is differen but some women reporting there birth being only minutes to a few hours long*

My RRL tea birth was either WAY LONGER (an entire day of painless BH-esque contractions prior to water breaking) or 2 hours and 15 minutes shorter. Going with the shorter time, second birth = 3 hr 45 minutes, first birth = 6 hours.

*4. RRL usually decreases the 2nd stage of labor from transition to pushing is reported to be very fast, again, each woman is different. The uterus is reported to be very strong almostpushing the baby out on its own sometimes*

There was really no break between the nausea of transition and then spontaneously pushing. I birthed my baby in a hospital bathroom







Entire second stage was only a few pushes, previous birth second stage was 20 minutes but part of that was "blowing through" contractions.

*5. RRL is reported to alot of times make the contractions so you cant feel them as much until you are significantly dilated and further along in labor.*

Definitely true. They felt like "pressure" at most until some point in transition.

*6. It has been said that the uterus has gone down quickly after birth and the placenta has delivered quickly*

My placenta delivered in less than 30 minutes, but it also did with my non RRL birth. I don't think that my uterus has gone down particularly quickly.


----------



## mama2u

Will it do any good to drink the strong infusion during labor if you haven't drank any during the months leading up to labor? I tried to drink it several times but it gave me mild cramps and loose stools








Which is the last thing I need right now due to Hroids.







Anyway, I still have an unopened bag of loose leafs and a few tea bags left.

Should I make some when my labor starts? I'm due today actually! No labor pains yet.


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2u* 
Will it do any good to drink the strong infusion during labor if you haven't drank any during the months leading up to labor? I tried to drink it several times but it gave me mild cramps and loose stools







Which is the last thing I need right now due to Hroids.







Anyway, I still have an unopened bag of loose leafs and a few tea bags left.

Should I make some when my labor starts? I'm due today actually! No labor pains yet.

If i were you i would start drinking; it couldn't hurt... if you have some loose stools well then that's one last thing to worry about during labor...BUT RLT won't start your labor it just makes your contractions more effective and just starting now i'm not sure how effective it will even be but i'd try...


----------



## mama2u

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanielleT* 
If i were you i would start drinking; it couldn't hurt... if you have some loose stools well then that's one last thing to worry about during labor...BUT RLT won't start your labor it just makes your contractions more effective and just starting now i'm not sure how effective it will even be but i'd try...

Thank You!


----------



## LilMommaR

I tried to search this thread for the following info, but when I click on the links that come up, every single one gives me an error that the page is no longer available...

I'm wondering about the capsule form of RRL. Has anyone used this instead of the tea, and if so, how much and how often did you take it? I have a bottle of Nature's Way capsules and was wondering how their dose compares to the tea. The bottle states the dosage is two 480mg capsules per day.


----------



## Pearl1981

Hi Ladies!

I have been reading this thread for a few days now and have got to the end!

I have a 2.5 year old daughter, and I am 39 + 3 pregnant today

I have been drinking 3 cups of RRLT since 37 weeks (would have done it earlier but forgot about it completely, a girl at my daughters play group told me her success story with it and I quickly bought some) and 4 cups since week 38.

I just wanted to share my first birth story with you all and I DIDNT drink the RRLT but did take some calcium mag supplements

My main reason for drinking the tea so faithfully, and moreover being so worried is that I had a very traumatic labour with my daughter, it was actually really suffering and not normal labour pain. I had a 3 day back labour, baby turned from ROA to posterior, I laboured at home for 48 hours (which was very painful, so bad but not out of control, as I had support and more comfort) I got exhausted and went in to be induced by an OB, they broke my water and I went from 3cm to 4cm, no pain relief just walking around. Still coping with back labour my mum was massaging my back for 2 days straight poor thing!

Then baby got stuck and I think I stayed at 4cm for another 10 hrs or so at which point I layed in bed on my back!!! (dunno what I was doing , had no idea about posterior labour or positioning) and was in so much intense agony begged for the epidural and hormone drip to speed things up) my bladder was totally full aswell and for some reason I couldnt empty it due to the posterior labour and it was making things that little bit more unbarable! They put a cathater in and the bag filled up to the brim so quickly ! After my epidural I still felt the back labour!!! but couldnt feel the hormone drip too much. My husband tells me from the hormone drip pitocin to the birth was 5 hours so once she turned I birthed her in 5 pushes, around 15 mins and I contribute this to all the calcium magnesium vitamin c supplements because I didnt even tear or graze and was up and about happy as soon as the epidural wore off and I could feel my legs!

I am ofcourse so determined to avoid this situation again! I am so up for a natural birth without epi and I feel I maybe can do this seeing as I spent so long labouring at home without one. Things just spiralled in hopspital to a bad nightmare situation but I think she would never have turned without the drip and I could never have birthed her posterior

Anyway Im now taking my tea daily and I hope I have a better story to report this time

I dunno I think I am looking for encouragement and some well wishes hehe

Thanks for listening


----------



## MoonStarFalling

I had just come across the instructions I got from my midwife stating to take 12 caps per day or drink 1 quart of tea per day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilMommaR*
> 
> I tried to search this thread for the following info, but when I click on the links that come up, every single one gives me an error that the page is no longer available...
> 
> I'm wondering about the capsule form of RRL. Has anyone used this instead of the tea, and if so, how much and how often did you take it? I have a bottle of Nature's Way capsules and was wondering how their dose compares to the tea. The bottle states the dosage is two 480mg capsules per day.


----------



## EnchantedMamma

Woohoo I read the WHOLE thing!

Got my RRL via Frontier on Amazon.com. I'm happy with the quality/taste.

Making it in my French press with two heaping tablespoons per 4 cups water. Drinking 1-2 cups per day.

20 wks and a few days along with my second child and looking forward to many of the reputed RRL benefits!! 

Loved all the stories and info.


----------



## TTCmama

So happy to find this thread - it's going to take a long time to read through!

I was wondering if this was a good price for the loose tea (we have Amazon Prime, so "free" shipping)? TIA!


----------



## smithk75

I'd say that's a decent price, especially if you intend to just use the RRL. If you want to mix it with other stuff like nettles, etc., then it gets pricier and harder to drink it all before it gets old.  I order a RRL mixed with other herbs in a 8oz. size and it lasts a LONG time, and I brew it by the gallon.


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithk75*
> 
> I'd say that's a decent price, especially if you intend to just use the RRL. If you want to mix it with other stuff like nettles, etc., then it gets pricier and harder to drink it all before it gets old.  I order a RRL mixed with other herbs in a 8oz. size and it lasts a LONG time, and I brew it by the gallon.


I'm sure i paid much less for a pound of RLT from Mountain Rose (they're sold out now though so i can't check) and i bought nettle, alfalfa and spearmint seperately because then i can choose to have it in or not...some days i like just RLT or just spearmint or whatever....AND i have found it keeps awesome in the freezer; so i take out some put it in a container and leave the rest in the freezer...I dont' know though how long it will keep in there; I've had mine going a year soon...


----------



## TTCmama

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Pearl1981

Hello Ladies!

I am the mum that had a 3 day labour with my first child and narrowly avoided a cesarian

I had every pain killer imaginable - had the hormone drip to speed up my labour, ARM etc

I didnt need forceps or ventouse luckily after all that I managed to somehow push her out myself

she weighed 7lbs04oz and was distressed . Had feeding problems , sleeping problems, colic and fussiness

was very traumatic - posterior labour at 42 weeks gestation

This time I had chiropractic care 2 x per week since week 34 , with the webster technique

I also drank 5 cups of RRLT at week 38 onwards

I delivered my new baby on the 29th Nov weighing 8lbs 9oz , with no pain relief, no intervention after a 1.5 hour labour

Had only 4 painful contractions, the rest were very mild

I delivered her at 41 weeks and declined induction


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pearl1981*
> 
> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am the mum that had a 3 day labour with my first child and narrowly avoided a cesarian
> 
> I had every pain killer imaginable - had the hormone drip to speed up my labour, ARM etc
> 
> I didnt need forceps or ventouse luckily after all that I managed to somehow push her out myself
> 
> she weighed 7lbs04oz and was distressed . Had feeding problems , sleeping problems, colic and fussiness
> 
> was very traumatic - posterior labour at 42 weeks gestation
> 
> This time I had chiropractic care 2 x per week since week 34 , with the webster technique
> 
> I also drank 5 cups of RRLT at week 38 onwards
> 
> I delivered my new baby on the 29th Nov weighing 8lbs 9oz , with no pain relief, no intervention after a 1.5 hour labour
> 
> Had only 4 painful contractions, the rest were very mild
> 
> I delivered her at 41 weeks and declined induction


Thank-you for sharing; that is very encouraging...I am looking forward to what the future holds for me...I have VERY long labours so i'm curious if the RLT will knock off some time...


----------



## lyrebird

Please check with your doctors about the safety of RLT before term. I was advised not to drink it until 37 weeks precisely because of its amazing properties (that it has such an effect on the uterus). perhaps there is an amount that can be drunk safely, I didn't probe much on that one, I just held off. I don't want to alarm anyone, but please do be cautious and check it out. I just found this thread whilst looking for something else, hope you don't mind me popping in here to make a couple of comments. Herbs can have very strong effects, be careful with them. Best of luck everyone! Bowing out.


----------



## Funny Face

I'm 38 weeks now and trying hard to drink my tea but it's so hard to remember!









Last pregnancy it tasted so awful that I never drank it so thought I'd share what tasted better this time. I mixed the RRL with loose leaf mint and added some honey. It's actually really good! I think I was also brewing it too strong last time. I can even drink it without honey and it doesn't taste too bad.

I plan to do the super dose when I go into labor, if i can get it all down. I definitely like it hot better than cold so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Pearl1981

I wanted to add it drastically reduced my postnatal bleeding but also decreased my milk so I stopped it


----------



## ein328

DD #2 was just born last week, want to add my 2 cents....

With DD #1, I drank RRL, but not religiously. I had a beautiful, natural delivery- and very quickly for a first-timer. I did bleed quite heavily post-birth and for much longer than I expected postpartum.

This time around, I faithfully drank 1 cup per trimester (1 in the first, 2 in the second, 3+ in the third), per the advice of my CNM. I was soooo sick of it towards the end but stuck with it. Anyway, this time I had an even FASTER labor, only pushed 3-4 times, and had no issues with post-birth bleeding. When the nurses came around to check uterine tone and position, they couldn't believe how quickly my uterus was returning to its pre-pregnancy state. Postpartum bleeding (lochia) was MUCH lighter this time, and I'm not having the issues with anemia that I did before.

Anyway, I think RRL really made a difference for me. For the pp, I'd be really interested to know if it was truly the RRL that caused a supply decrease. I've only seen it cited as a galactagogue (Weed's Wise Woman Herbal in the Childbearing Year).


----------



## Funny Face

So I had my baby on Monday. I've been lax in drinking the recommended amount until the last few weeks. I made the super brew in early labor and didn't get half of it down before throwing it all up. That stuff tastes STRONG (it kind of smelled like manure when I was steeping it) and made me so nauseated, I never tried to finish drinking it because the thought made me







. I had a quick labor (baby was born about 3 hours after I tried to drink my RRL) just the same though!

Just thought I'd share my experience!


----------



## LaMamma4

I joined this late! So I am 32 weeks, and am on my 3rd day of the tea. I am starting with one cup a day and increasing by a cup every week. Thoughts? Too bad I found this group so late, all the internet does is scare you into NOT drinking this until 36 weeks?!


----------



## Pearl1981

I appologise if I have already written the same thing but I can't find my post. I was the poster who had a 3day labour and nearly resulted in c section. I then had chiropractic care websters and drank 5 cups red raspberry leaf per day, had a 1.5 hour pain free labour

it drastically reduced my postnatal bleeding but also decreased my milk supply
once I stopped drinking it post partum my milk returned abundantly

it is sited on some websites as an astringent and can apparently reduce milk in some women,
I breastfed my first child for 23 months and had over supply so I'm wondering whether it balance things out- reduces milk in over supply and increases under supply
I'd rather have over supply then be lacking though as I know how to deal with that problem through past experience; I just hand express some milk before feeds to soften up if I'm too full and get rid of the excess foremilk/forceful letdown - these problems lead to gas Nd green stools in the newborn


----------



## MovingMomma

Yes, Sheila Humphrey, in The Nursing Mother's Herbal, says, "[Red raspberry leaf] is believed to lower milk supply with long-term use in the postartum, even though it seems to increase supply when used short-term (less than a week)."


----------



## LaMamma4

WARNING TMI? Question about mastubation, BH and raspberry leaf tea....I recently started drinking the tea, I am 32 weeks, and my BH are stronger (yeah). My question/ issue is orgasm. Will the combo of the tea and oxytocin released by orgasm be too much, and perhaps initiate early labor? Hope not, I happen to be one of those "horny" pregant women lol


----------



## MommyMad

Interesting about the milk supply issue.

I stopped drinking RRL tea as soon as I gave birth. Frankly, I was tired of it at that point. I enjoyed it during the entire 9 months, but didn't find it palatable once I gave birth. Fast forward 13+ months PP, I started drinking a daily cup of RRL again. I've noticed an increase in my milk supply by about 3 ounces. Since it's only been a week since I started, I don't know what it will do long term to my supply. At this point, I'm more interested in getting my body ready for conception, than I am about my milk supply. If I were younger, I could afford to wait until DS was older, but at this age, I cannot. It will be interesting to see what happens. I will report back.


----------



## Franci

Hi. I need advice from the RRL expert moms.

In my first pregnancy I took RRL only in the last trimester, just tea bags, once a day.

My labor was horrendous: non stop contraction for 12 hours and I ended up in a c-section. I guess it was just my baby trying very hard to reposition himself but I'm really scared of having the same contractions this time around (I'm 32 weeks now).

Do you think my having just a cup of tea (from bags) was ineffective, last time?

I'm scared that RRL might make it worse...

Thanks

Francesca


----------



## Peony

I do not think it was the RRL, it was the positioning of the baby. I've done two of out three pgs with RRL, my 2nd child was my first with the tea, fine birth. My third was posterior and the contractions were nonstop and horrid like you described. I liken it to being hit by semi truck that never slowed down! And one cup of tea used for the last few weeks is a very small dose anyway.


----------



## ebegreen

I'm joining. This is my first pregnancy, I am 12 weeks, EDD 7/5/11. I started drinking RRL Traditional Medicinals tea 1 cup every morning shortly after I found out I was pregnant.

My mom said all 3 of her births were relaltively short labors so I'm hoping mine goes the same way. I figure the tea can't hurt. I like the taste. I like it ice cold too so I'm looking forward to drinking it iced in the summer with lemon.

I'm going to ask my MW about her thoughts on drinking it at our next appointment next week.


----------



## suazie1

I had my first baby in July 2009 and I was drinking red raspberry tea faithfully from the second trimester on. During my entire labor I did not experience any painful contractions...in fact I didn't even know I was in labor, I felt my stomach muscles tighten, but it was not at all painful. I was surprised when I got to the hosptial and was 5cm dilated and totally effaced. Even though I still had a long labor, it was definitely bearable. I did try to drink the strong brew when I went to the hospital, but I immeadiately threw it all back up. I am 15 weeks pregnant now and I have started to drink the tea again. I really think it had alot to do with the relatively painless contractions.


----------



## Beauchamp

I just ordered my tea! I got two pounds. Is that too much? (I'm 19 weeks.) Right now I have a few tea bags of TM Pregnancy tea left, and one box of TM RRL tea bags. I can't wait for my loose tea to arrive and start the "program". 

Question...(91 pages, oh my!) How much tea do I use in the tea ball per cup of water? Thanks mamas.


----------



## lsmama

I'm 33 weeks, and I just found this thread. Do you think it's too late to start and see any effects?


----------



## summatime

I'm so excited to have found this thread! I am new to the motheringdotcom community, due in early May with my first child, and based on a recommendation from my MW have been drinking a tea bag a day for the last two weeks. I've got the loose leaf at home that I got from her, so I'm going to start making that as an infusion and drinking that daily soon. I love the stories early in this thread of how this tea aided in the ease of birth. Can wait to try out the strong recipe described in the first post on the day I go into labor.


----------



## Franci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diva Mama*
> 
> From the Dec DDC here!
> 
> Every day I've been drinking a double cup o red raz tea. I don't like combo teas. I like the taste o red ras. Anywhoo, thanks to my ridiculous non sleep schedule this week, I skipped the tea yesterday. Today I realized that I didn't have very much BH at all yesterday.
> 
> So now I'm wondering:
> 
> Should I drink it again because it's helping things move along
> 
> or
> 
> Should I stop drinking it because it's just irritating my uterus and non productive BHs just make me cranky and knowing that it's caused by the tea makes me feel like I'm interfering.
> 
> Bleh. I think that since I like the taste, I'll just drink it whenever I wanna and not worry about it. I just hate to think that things are moving along faster than they really are. So frustrating.


I'm quoting this very old post.

Because I feel exactly the same. I'm going to be 38 weeks next Tuesday. It didn't happen in the previous weeks but In the last week or so, as soon as a drink RRL I start having BHs.


----------



## Stayathomemommy

My thought with RRL tea and other things making you go into labor too soon is that i dont think anything will make a baby that is not ready to come out do so just by drinking tea or having sex.

i also dont think RRL would ever make a labor harder, but my attitude was whats it going to hurt, and first time using it had a good labor, second time i took the tea my labor was amazing and painless, I attribute it to helping me be very very RIPE.

this time i didnt drink it all through because like i said i tend to be very RIPE and didnt feel like i needed it. waited till last trimester and now i drink it all the time, try for 3 cups a day. i will hopefully remember to do a very concentrated cup when i am in early labor.

just my thoughts


----------



## DanielleT

I too don't think RLT will make you go into labor early HOWEVER i do believe it "may" cause you problems in the first tri if you are at risk of PTL or Miscarriage...This is my first preg trying RLT and if it will take any time away from my long labors i will be thankful...


----------



## summatime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Franci*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Diva Mama*
> 
> From the Dec DDC here!
> 
> Every day I've been drinking a double cup o red raz tea. I don't like combo teas. I like the taste o red ras. Anywhoo, thanks to my ridiculous non sleep schedule this week, I skipped the tea yesterday. Today I realized that I didn't have very much BH at all yesterday.
> 
> So now I'm wondering:
> 
> Should I drink it again because it's helping things move along
> 
> or
> 
> Should I stop drinking it because it's just irritating my uterus and non productive BHs just make me cranky and knowing that it's caused by the tea makes me feel like I'm interfering.
> 
> Bleh. I think that since I like the taste, I'll just drink it whenever I wanna and not worry about it. I just hate to think that things are moving along faster than they really are. So frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quoting this very old post.
> 
> Because I feel exactly the same. I'm going to be 38 weeks next Tuesday. It didn't happen in the previous weeks but In the last week or so, as soon as a drink RRL I start having BHs.
Click to expand...

I've thought about this too. Mind you, I'm at 27 weeks, so I'm not as far along as you are. I was getting ready to make the infusion last night with loose leaf RRL and out of fear of making a too-strong batch that would accidentally cause me to go into early labor, I opted to make a batch of tea instead, since that's weaker and has been fine for me. I figured I was being silly, but I don't want to pretend like I know what I'm talking about so I'm going to speak with my MW (who is also a homeopath) tonight to get her recommendations. I will post my findings.


----------



## Franci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *summatime* I'm going to speak with my MW (who is also a homeopath) tonight to get her recommendations. I will post my findings.


That's great! Curious to know what your midwife thinks about it.


----------



## sharita

I didn't have time to go through the 91 pages to try and see if anyone else asked this but, I don't have a kitchen scale. Has anyone weighed out 1 oz for the labor infusion and then measured to see how many cups it is? I am getting the lose RRL herb and have no clue what one oz looks like and am ordering it by the lb online.

Oh, and also looking to add my own extras to make it taste better since the few times in the past I tried it I wasn't a fan. I want to add some of the things that the "pregnancy tea" has like peppermint, alfalfa, oatstraw, and definately nettle. Some also contain a lemon. Every pregnancy tea I come across has a different lemon herb. Some have lemon grass (which I read is a mild seditive) some have lemon verbana (which is supposed to be the most aromatic (and some have dried lemon peel (which has the vit c real lemon does.

I cant find a good herb page that tells me which is best for a pregnancy tea. Which lemon herb would you guys use. Also, peppermint or spearmint? Any benefit of one ofver the other?


----------



## summatime

Good new everybody! I spoke with my wonderful midwife, Valeriana, last night about RRL and she calmed my nerves. First off, I didn't actually know this before, but she studied herbs under Susun Weed who is evidently THE herbal specialist. (Weed's book which has been referred to earlier in this thread is called Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Years.) So, Valeriana knows her stuff and her advice is sound. She says that RRL is a uterine toning herb and won't bring on pre-term labor. She explained that the way in which it eases labor and delivery is that it helps your uterine muscles to work better and more efficiently together. That's why it's beneficial to drink it regularly through pregnancy and labor.

I have the Susun Weed book and was attempting to figure out the 1 oz measurement Weed suggest the other night with some confusion, just like Sharita above. So, I also asked Valeriana how I should prepare the infusion. She suggested using one heaping tablespoon per 1 pint of boiling water and letting it steap for 8 hours before straining and drinking. She also suggested adding nettles to the brew and advised that lemon or honey could help to sweeten the taste if you need it.

So, ladies drink up. You're doing your body good and not harming or hurting anything.


----------



## sharita

I was also confused if the "oz" was measure by volume or weight. 1 oz by volume is only 1/8 a cup. Not so much. I can't see how that would make a super sttrong infusion to one pint of water so I am guessing it much mean by weight. Maybe I will break down and get a kitchen scale. Been meaning too. I am good on how to make the daily brew, my confusion came from the correct amount for the labor infusion.


----------



## GolfAddict

Hmmm...I just assumed everything was in weight. But that means I would only get 16 servings from my 1 lb bag. And it seems like other people have mentioned it lasting a lot longer than that. So maybe it is volume.

I know...

1 oz = 2 Tbsp

1 pt = 2 cups

So I would think it is 1 Tbsp per 1 cup of water. That sounds logical to me for the regular tea recipe. I don't think there is even a Tbsp in my bag of Trad Med RRL.

I also found a recipe that I think is for the strong infusion. It is on a sticky on my desk and I didn't specify whether it was for regular tea or strong infusion. It is 1 oz RRL to 1 qt water and steeped overnight. So maybe this is the strong infusion and it is actually measured in weight.


----------



## sharita

awesome, thanks!


----------



## sharita

Anyone know if you loose some of the benefits drinking it cold verses hot? I read an article that was meant to be about green tea (couldn't find one on RRL) and said that when made ahead of time, as it sits, the antioxidants break down. Also that you lose some of the benefits when it is cold as the antioxidants also die off under room temp.

Anyone know if that is just green tea or if it would apply to all teas. The article said "Black tea" was fine to make ahead of time and chilled but herbals such as green tea should be made fresh each cup and drank hot for maximum benefits. I loved the idea of making a gallon or half gallon at least at a time and drinking it cold because I am not due till summer so hot tea isn't gonna be too appetizing in the heat. Just curious if anyone knew anything about this. I am sure though cold or hot, drinking it at all beats not. I may still do chilled during the day, maybe hot before bed but will do the labor infusion hot.

Oh well just curious.


----------



## Quaniliaz

To answer a couple of recent questions: nourishing herbal infusions are 1 ounce, by weight, in a quart jar, topped with boiling water and allowed to steep for several hours/overnight. They are usually consumed room temp.

The purpose of the long extraction is to get the most minerals out as possible. Where-as green tea is consumed for anti-oxidents, so there are different considerations.


----------



## soccerchic21

I had my baby 4 weeks ago. I started taking RRLT around my 20th week. I took a glass a day for a while and then up to three glasses a day. It wasn't religiously. The last few weeks of my pregnancy I started taking more and the day labor started I took a very concentrated dose and then promptly threw it up. I just took the tea packets that are found in the natural food aisles of Fred Meyer.

This is my third and I was looking forward to a VBAC during my pregnancy. Thankfully I did get one. My labor while painful was very manageable until transition and that is when it got more intense but I still handled it all. My active labor was just under 7 hours which is very fast for me (around 18 hours with the first and 12 with my second). I went from 4 centimeters to 8 in an hour. And then my daughter was born around an hour later.

My baby shot out in under three pushes. With the first push she had crowned.

I think the RRLT definitely strengthened my uterus and I would recommend it.


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soccerchic21*
> 
> I had my baby 4 weeks ago. I started taking RRLT around my 20th week. I took a glass a day for a while and then up to three glasses a day. It wasn't religiously. The last few weeks of my pregnancy I started taking more and the day labor started I took a very concentrated dose and then promptly threw it up. I just took the tea packets that are found in the natural food aisles of Fred Meyer.
> 
> This is my third and I was looking forward to a VBAC during my pregnancy. Thankfully I did get one. My labor while painful was very manageable until transition and that is when it got more intense but I still handled it all. My active labor was just under 7 hours which is very fast for me (around 18 hours with the first and 12 with my second). I went from 4 centimeters to 8 in an hour. And then my daughter was born around an hour later.
> 
> My baby shot out in under three pushes. With the first push she had crowned.
> 
> I think the RRLT definitely strengthened my uterus and I would recommend it.


That's very encouraging; thank-you for sharing your story and congrats on your new arrival!


----------



## RetroMomma86

I am only 3 months along, but just recently read about RRT, and I know that I am going to have to get some. I am planning on having a natural birth at The Birth Center in Wilmington, DE. So hopefully this does the job in helping strengthen my uterus


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharita*
> 
> I was also confused if the "oz" was measure by volume or weight. 1 oz by volume is only 1/8 a cup. Not so much. I can't see how that would make a super sttrong infusion to one pint of water so I am guessing it much mean by weight. Maybe I will break down and get a kitchen scale. Been meaning too. I am good on how to make the daily brew, my confusion came from the correct amount for the labor infusion.


I used a scale and measured it out. It's a small handful. That's usually how you see it described.


----------



## Beauchamp

For those who use loose leaves, is anyone using a tea ball? Or do you all strain your tea with something else?

It seems like my tea ball doesn't hold all that much. Today I made a travel mug size, but didn't fill it all the way. I filled the tea ball pretty full, but the tea was very weak.


----------



## RaRa7

NOpe-I could NEVER fit it all ina tea ball-I also add nettles & alfalfa. I make 2 quarts at a time in a glass bowl, then strain it


----------



## Beauchamp

Thanks! Yes, the tea ball is just not working. Maybe for one cup at a time with only 1 tsp of leaves it would be better. I just remembered I already own this Takeya tea maker set, so last night I used that. http://www.amazon.com/Takeya-2-Piece-Silicone-66-Ounce-25-Ounce/dp/B003DTLN38/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1297173120&sr=8-3 I need to get my tea leaf to water ratios down!! 

The smaller tea pitcher is 25 oz, and I drank the whole thing. I guess that's a bit more than I should have in the 2nd trimester, though.


----------



## summatime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soccerchic21*
> 
> I had my baby 4 weeks ago. I started taking RRLT around my 20th week. I took a glass a day for a while and then up to three glasses a day. It wasn't religiously. The last few weeks of my pregnancy I started taking more and the day labor started I took a very concentrated dose and then promptly threw it up. I just took the tea packets that are found in the natural food aisles of Fred Meyer.
> 
> This is my third and I was looking forward to a VBAC during my pregnancy. Thankfully I did get one. My labor while painful was very manageable until transition and that is when it got more intense but I still handled it all. My active labor was just under 7 hours which is very fast for me (around 18 hours with the first and 12 with my second). I went from 4 centimeters to 8 in an hour. And then my daughter was born around an hour later.
> 
> My baby shot out in under three pushes. With the first push she had crowned.
> 
> I think the RRLT definitely strengthened my uterus and I would recommend it.


Thank you for your wonderful story. It's so encouraging!


----------



## sharita

So far, I have never had a problem with long labors. My longest was 6 hours. Or, the one that was 38 hours but thats only counting from when water first broke. Contractions didn't start until 36 hours after PROM and I onoy labored for 2 hours. Also had a 3, and a 4 hour birth. I am interested in the tea though because I have had probs in the past with bleeding after and uterus being a little lazy about clamping down. Also, my placenta was being stubborn about coming out last time. I think the tea and uterine toning especially with the nettles and alfalfa mixed in will help with blood building and strengthening the uterus. I am looking forward to sharing my experience after delivery this time to see if it helped.

Also wondering if this will shorten all that prodromal labor I always have. Uterus just seems to start up but peter out over and over again for days or even weeks before finally establishing a good labor pattern. I believe that is why my actual labors are so short, so much work is done ahead of time. However, all that "Is this really it? to be having timable contractions for hours just to fall asleep and wake up the next day with NOTHING. is annoying.

Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## vanmomma

I am only 7 weeks along with my first but I have been enjoying my organic RRL tea daily for the last few weeks on the suggestion of my Naturopath.

I love the taste and its a great alternative to my usual regime of camomile, mint and lotus flower teas. I've also have been adding in a nettle brew every now and then and am glad to have such a nice tea arsenal for the next little while since i am staying away from my usual greens.

I usually fill my big SS travel mug with a single bag and q6 oz of hot water and drink it after the water is bearable - maybe 10 minutes of steeping. I always leave the bag in.

I did feel a slight "crampy" feeling this morning after my RRL brew. Guess it is working to tone the uterus: )


----------



## snuggly

Hi gang. Well, a friend just gifted me some loose RRL. After reading some of the encouraging stories here I can't wait to start... (My labor with DD1 was extremely long and difficult. I'm willing to try anything for a better experience this time!) But, I'm already 38 weeks pregnant. Is this a good idea?

If so, how would I prepare loose tea: How much tea/water? How long to steep? etc.

Thanks mamas!


----------



## crazyms

I'm wanting to try this for this pregnancy. I'm actually almost 32 weeks now so I'm a little late to the game but I'm going to pick some up and start drinking it from now until labor. I haven't had an issue with long labors. DD was 7 hrs flat from water breaking to out, no signs of impending labor before then. DS was a couple weeks of prodromal labor, dilated for 2-3 weeks before even up to 3 cm that week before and then born in 5 hrs. I'm attempting a natural birth this time though (went to 7-8cm with ds and caved because they wanted to break my waters and stuff) so I want to prepare my body as much as possible and hope for an easy labor. I'm mostly concerned that my fast labors with make things extremely intense and I'll want to cave again so I'm trying to prepare. I hope the tea will help make things easier!

snuggly: I wasn't sure about any of that either but there's some good info in the first page or two of this thread. HTH.


----------



## Sarah Potter

I'm currently TTC and on a fertility blend of RRL, Nettles, Burdock Root, Alfalfa, and Chaste Berry. I just started drinking it strong 3-4 times daily for the last week and a half or so. I tested for ovulation and it was positive yesterday. (can't find the smileys with the two of them humping, so use your imagination I'm hoping this blend will get this pregnancy ball rolling because my sister-in-law is already pregnant after just one try and we are trying to have babies around the same time. The lady who made this blend said these herbs were all safe before during and after pregnancy ( I'm currently nursing a 13 month old as well). I question her credibility though because she was also trying to add mint after I had told her I was nursing, and even I know mint dries up your milk. Do any of you know if i can continue this mixture of herbs after I become pregnant? Or should I just purchase a new batch with just RRL and nettles?


----------



## Beauchamp

I recently switched my RRL tea from Traditional Medicinals tea bags to Starwest Botanicals (I bought through Amazon) and I just wanted to come back to this thread and say that the loose tea DEFINITELY has a better taste (IMO) than the bagged tea. I was wondering how I'd be able to drink so much RRL when I was using the bags. The loose tea seems fresher, or just ...different in a good way. So if you are on the fence about the taste, maybe give the loose leaves a try!


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sarah Potter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you know if i can continue this mixture of herbs after I become pregnant? Or should I just purchase a new batch with just RRL and nettles?
> 
> 
> 
> Chasteberry isn't recommended during pregnancy. Most people stop using it as soon as they get a bfp.
Click to expand...


----------



## sharita

someone in another post said they found an article that stated that rrl tea affects milk supply (increasing it short term but decreasing it with long term use. May be worth looking into if you plan to breastfeed.


----------



## sharita

Okay, I shopped around for quite a while before decided what to get. I knew it would be better to get loose tea for cost and I knew I wanted to add the other herbs my midwife suggested along with the RRL such as nettles and alfalfa, oatstraw, and I wanted a few just for the taste since the last time I tried RRL tea I hated the bitterness of it. The only herbal tea I ever enjoyed was Celestial Seasonings "Sleepytime Tea". Didn't think any combination of herbs I did would taste as good.

The pricing on all the diffferent herbs I wanted to use to make my own blend was really adding up. Too expensive. Then I found a link someone else posted for where they got their blend. A lady on Etsy (seller name "teasandtapestries") makes her own tea blends and one is a pregnancy tea. Here are the ingredients:

Organic Ingredients: Raspberry Leaf, Nettle Root, Lemon Balm Leaves, Oat Tops, Alfalfa Leaves, Strawberry Leaves, Rose Hips, Rose Petals, Ginger, Peppermint Leaves, Chocolate Mint Leaves

I just got it in yesterday and had my first cup today. I was surprised by the smell and taste. It was wonderful! Only very faint mint (sometimes it can be too much in teas) it was very mild and nice. I drank it without any sweetener no problem! I highly reccomend this tea and it was much easier than buying all those herbs myself. She took a custom order for me and made me a larger amount.

If anyone is looking for a blend that has all the right stuff in it and tastes great without costing a fortune here is the link and it lists plenty of info on each herb and what they are for.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/64313289/organic-pregnancy-blend-for-pregnant

And here is the link to her store in case that one sells and disappears later.

http://www.etsy.com/people/teasandtapestries?ref=ls_profile


----------



## egmaranian

thanks so much for this link! I think I'm going to order this one too. How large was your custom order and how much did it cost? I'd like to contact her to do the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharita*
> 
> Okay, I shopped around for quite a while before decided what to get. I knew it would be better to get loose tea for cost and I knew I wanted to add the other herbs my midwife suggested along with the RRL such as nettles and alfalfa, oatstraw, and I wanted a few just for the taste since the last time I tried RRL tea I hated the bitterness of it. The only herbal tea I ever enjoyed was Celestial Seasonings "Sleepytime Tea". Didn't think any combination of herbs I did would taste as good.
> 
> The pricing on all the diffferent herbs I wanted to use to make my own blend was really adding up. Too expensive. Then I found a link someone else posted for where they got their blend. A lady on Etsy (seller name "teasandtapestries") makes her own tea blends and one is a pregnancy tea. Here are the ingredients:
> 
> Organic Ingredients: Raspberry Leaf, Nettle Root, Lemon Balm Leaves, Oat Tops, Alfalfa Leaves, Strawberry Leaves, Rose Hips, Rose Petals, Ginger, Peppermint Leaves, Chocolate Mint Leaves
> 
> I just got it in yesterday and had my first cup today. I was surprised by the smell and taste. It was wonderful! Only very faint mint (sometimes it can be too much in teas) it was very mild and nice. I drank it without any sweetener no problem! I highly reccomend this tea and it was much easier than buying all those herbs myself. She took a custom order for me and made me a larger amount.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a blend that has all the right stuff in it and tastes great without costing a fortune here is the link and it lists plenty of info on each herb and what they are for.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/64313289/organic-pregnancy-blend-for-pregnant
> 
> And here is the link to her store in case that one sells and disappears later.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/people/teasandtapestries?ref=ls_profile


----------



## Wilhelmina

I'm already 37 weeks and some days, so I'm way late in the game, but I wouldn't take any herbs in a tea form (except a nettle and roobois) before being full-term anyway, just because of my personal fear of going into pre-term labor, but now I'm seriously thinking of starting to drink some of the RRL tea. I am scared of labor, of course, as this is my first child ... I also received homeopathic pills containing Arnica and Blue Cohosh. I will definitely take the Arnica during labor, but I'm unsure about Blue Cohosh (it just sounds a little scary when I read about it). Do you think I should either do RRL tea OR Blue Cohosh - not mix the two together? Does anyone have an opinion on the topic?

I don't want to overdo it or risk anything ... but mainly, I don't want to risk protracted labor and possible induction/c-section.

Thanks


----------



## Beauchamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wilhelmina*
> 
> I'm already 37 weeks and some days, so I'm way late in the game, but I wouldn't take any herbs in a tea form (except a nettle and roobois) before being full-term anyway, just because of my personal fear of going into pre-term labor, but now I'm seriously thinking of starting to drink some of the RRL tea. I am scared of labor, of course, as this is my first child ... I also received homeopathic pills containing Arnica and Blue Cohosh. I will definitely take the Arnica during labor, but I'm unsure about Blue Cohosh (it just sounds a little scary when I read about it). Do you think I should either do RRL tea OR Blue Cohosh - not mix the two together? Does anyone have an opinion on the topic?
> 
> I don't want to overdo it or risk anything ... but mainly, I don't want to risk protracted labor and possible induction/c-section.
> 
> Thanks


No expert, but RRL tea does not cause preterm labor as far as I know-- it strengthens the uterus muscle. Unless you MW/doctor specifically tells you to NOT use it, I would think you'd be fine. Women have been using RRL tea for a looong time (hundreds...thousands? of years!) If anything, the tea will help your uterus work more efficiently, push more efficiently, and get the baby out easier/faster, which will help you AVOID a c-section!









I'd think at 37 weeks you are safe to drink up, mama!


----------



## MovingMomma

I've only heard of people taking arnica after labor, not during. RRL tones the uterus, it doesn't start labor, and I've never heard any concerns about it causing a protracted labor. Any concerns are more in the opposite direction.


----------



## sharita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *egmaranian*
> 
> thanks so much for this link! I think I'm going to order this one too. How large was your custom order and how much did it cost? I'd like to contact her to do the same.


I paid 18.00 (I think 22 after shipping) for 4 oz by weight which I was worried wouldn't be a large amount but it was. After I got it and realized not only was it more than I though, but it was super packed so when I transferred it to an airtight jar, it was even more. Also after making a few batches now (about a tbs per cup, though directions say tsp per cup) I know it will last. She also does 8 oz for 36.00. The tea is not only great tasting but pretty and smells great. Its so colorful and aromatic, I could almost use it as poppouri, lol.


----------



## Beauchamp

The original labor infusion says one ounce of leaves in one pint of boiling water. Semi-firmly packed for me, one ounce of leaves is about one cup of leaves. I spooned them in and used the spoon to pack them down a bit. So, one cup of leaves over one pint (16 oz or 2 cups) is the labor infusion recipe.

Is this about right?


----------



## Wilhelmina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beauchamp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wilhelmina*
> 
> I'm already 37 weeks and some days, so I'm way late in the game, but I wouldn't take any herbs in a tea form (except a nettle and roobois) before being full-term anyway, just because of my personal fear of going into pre-term labor, but now I'm seriously thinking of starting to drink some of the RRL tea. I am scared of labor, of course, as this is my first child ... I also received homeopathic pills containing Arnica and Blue Cohosh. I will definitely take the Arnica during labor, but I'm unsure about Blue Cohosh (it just sounds a little scary when I read about it). Do you think I should either do RRL tea OR Blue Cohosh - not mix the two together? Does anyone have an opinion on the topic?
> 
> I don't want to overdo it or risk anything ... but mainly, I don't want to risk protracted labor and possible induction/c-section.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No expert, but RRL tea does not cause preterm labor as far as I know-- it strengthens the uterus muscle. Unless you MW/doctor specifically tells you to NOT use it, I would think you'd be fine. Women have been using RRL tea for a looong time (hundreds...thousands? of years!) If anything, the tea will help your uterus work more efficiently, push more efficiently, and get the baby out easier/faster, which will help you AVOID a c-section!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think at 37 weeks you are safe to drink up, mama!
Click to expand...

According to many sources - coming from the medical community especially - RRL tea is not to be used during pregnancy, especially before the 37th week because of the possibility of it stimulating the uterus and bringing on premature labor. I guess we could discuss forever whether that is true or not ... And since I was worried about it already, I didn't want to do something that I would later on regret doing .... If that makes any sense. I've always been a very hippie-like herb-loving person that tried natural remedies before anything else, but now, that a little baby is involved, I am not ready to take the possible risk. However, now that I'm well full-term, I'm thinking I can finally - with a clear conscience - try some herbs. I'm opting for homeopathics as the dillution level of the herbs is so high, but RRL tea has been so well-recommended that I'm willing to try it on top of the homeopathics ... or maybe in their stead.

I am a worry worm, in short  I'd be stoked if I could talk to someone that used homeopathics in labor (namely blue cohosh and arnica).

Thanks for a reply


----------



## EnchantedMamma

I'm not an herbalist by any stretch, but I know arnica is used topically for sore muscle relief.

I am pretty sure it was given to me after a rough labor with the idea that it helps with all the swelling and strain and aching... I would think that it's not related to encouraging labor, but rather being a support measure for during/after labor.

As for the cohoshes... I'm thinking I don't like the idea of a tincture but might look into the homepathic versions. I too would love to hear more about the safety - for the baby.

If I can't find anything reassuring I'll continue drinking RRL and then doing a moderate Castor Oil dose when the time comes.

I HAVE noticed that my Braxton Hicks are very strong this time around. I wonder if that's the RRL? I can actually feel a pretty serious 'squeezing' sensation in some of them, which I don't really recall much in my previous (first) pregnancy.


----------



## DanelleB

From what I understand, it's common for BH contx to be more frequent/stronger during a second pregnancy.


----------



## DanielleT

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *DanelleB*
> 
> From what I understand, it's common for BH contx to be more frequent/stronger during a second pregnancy.


I didn't have BH Contx at all with my first two pregnancies; this time i have been drinking RLT since 2nd tri and sure enough im getting BH all the time...they are manageable and i've never found them to be anything more than uncomfortable...But if it's going to make labor at all shorter it is well worth it....


----------



## 165598

Hope I don't offend anyone with this but...I must take issue with the assumption that RRL tea or tablets will produce a better labor. There is NO research which confirms this. Women's experiences are variable and can be attributed to other factors such as parity (number of babies you've had), genetics (women often imitate their mothers in labor and birth style, though this too is totally anecdotal) and fear factor, plus luck. I am by no means anti-herbal, I love Spirulina, for instance, as it produces measurable increases in Hemoglobin levels and boosts women's well-being. But it bothers me a lot that women attribute a "good" birth to RRL when, in all probability, they would have had it anyway.

If you look back over the posts you will see a number of women had negative experiences in spite of taking it, and there is no standard dosage, or time frame to take it. This wouldn't matter except that obviously thousands of women don't trust their bodies to get the job done, and there is an awful lot of fear surrounding the birth process. And I get irritated by the belief in the supposed effect that RRL supposedly has on uterine functions - Braxton Hicks contractions are universal but sometimes are strong (often due to baby's position that day) or not detectable. This has nothing to do with RRL. And premature birth - if RRL really worked, it would either be on the poisons register for bringing on preterm labor or we wouldn't need the induction drugs we are currently using in hospitals!

In my view we should forget about specifics like RRL and concentrate on the things we know work - superb nutrition, exercise and rest and optimal fetal positioning. The women I care for get good education and learn to assume that their body will deliver the goods on the day, all things being equal. Of course, in the Western medical system you are very likely to have fear and interference in your labor and birth, best avoided by staying away from hospital as long as possible. RRL may work because of the placebo effect (if you think it will work your body acts as though it is working) but really, all pregnant bodies have the inate ability to give birth to the baby they grew. so, in my opinion, save your money and trust your body!


----------



## Tumble Bumbles

No, I don't see where that would offend anyone who is part of a thread titled "Red Raspberry Leaf Tea tribe"









I'm drinking my tea ladies


----------



## DanelleB

From here:

Quote:



> Most of the benefits ascribed to regular use of Raspberry tea through pregnancy are traced to the nourishing source of vitamins and minerals found in this plant and to the strengthening power of fragrine - an alkaloid which gives tone to the muscles of the pelvic region, including the uterus itself. Of special note are the *rich concentration of vitamin C, the presence of vitamin E and the easily assimilated calcium and iron. Raspberry leaves also contain vitamins A and B complex and many minerals, including phosphorous and potassium*.


Sounds like we are nourishing our bodies. And if it comes with a hope of a shortened/easier labor, what's the harm?


----------



## MovingMomma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comadrona*
> 
> Hope I don't offend anyone with this but...I must take issue with the assumption that RRL tea or tablets will produce a better labor. There is NO research which confirms this. Women's experiences are variable and can be attributed to other factors such as parity (number of babies you've had), genetics (women often imitate their mothers in labor and birth style, though this too is totally anecdotal) and fear factor, plus luck. I am by no means anti-herbal, I love Spirulina, for instance, as it produces measurable increases in Hemoglobin levels and boosts women's well-being. But it bothers me a lot that women attribute a "good" birth to RRL when, in all probability, they would have had it anyway.
> 
> If you look back over the posts you will see a number of women had negative experiences in spite of taking it, and there is no standard dosage, or time frame to take it. This wouldn't matter except that obviously thousands of women don't trust their bodies to get the job done, and there is an awful lot of fear surrounding the birth process. And I get irritated by the belief in the supposed effect that RRL supposedly has on uterine functions - Braxton Hicks contractions are universal but sometimes are strong (often due to baby's position that day) or not detectable. This has nothing to do with RRL. And premature birth - if RRL really worked, it would either be on the poisons register for bringing on preterm labor or we wouldn't need the induction drugs we are currently using in hospitals!
> 
> In my view we should forget about specifics like RRL and concentrate on the things we know work - superb nutrition, exercise and rest and optimal fetal positioning. The women I care for get good education and learn to assume that their body will deliver the goods on the day, all things being equal. Of course, in the Western medical system you are very likely to have fear and interference in your labor and birth, best avoided by staying away from hospital as long as possible. RRL may work because of the placebo effect (if you think it will work your body acts as though it is working) but really, all pregnant bodies have the inate ability to give birth to the baby they grew. so, in my opinion, save your money and trust your body!


Welcome to mothering.com, comadrona.

I hope that you aren't implying that everyone who takes RRL does so because they don't trust their bodies and fear birth. I believe most women who take RRL do so from the position of "superb nutrition." There's no less trust implied in my body whether I support my nutrition through herbs than if I focus on any or all of the other elements you mention as "things we know work." It's just as absurd to say that women who exercise don't trust their bodies as it is to say it of those who take RRL.

Also, there are plenty of areas surrounding birth that are inadequately researched, but just because ultrasound hasn't been proven safe, for example, doesn't mean I can't make an informed decision using available information & my own personal circumstances.


----------



## sharita

I have a history of short labors so that is not my reasons for taking it. I am hoping to tone my uterus though as I have weeks of prodromal labor before each. Who knows, if it can at least make some of those contractions more efficient and cut a few days off that it is worth it. Either way, I have added nettles and some other stuff that I needed as reccomended by my midwife since I had pp hemorrhage last time and she has dealt with lots of moms with history of PPH who took RRL, nettles, alfalfa and didn't have it again so I figure it is worth a try. I know there are so many different things involved in labor that there is no one thing you can do to have a certain kind of birth or speed it along. A mom can drink RRL all she wants and even have a history is precipitous labors but if baby is malpositioned or posterior, things could go slowly. It is just a roll of the dice sometimes but it never hurts to take an herb that is good for the female reproductive system in general. Even if 10 years from now, it turns out that RRL has no effect at all in labor length or making contractions more efficient, it will still be just as fun as eating spicy foods, goingon bumpy car rides, taking castor oil, and all the other stuff we aren't quite sure of that could actually have an effect on labor. On the opposite end, if it does really work, of course it wont work for everyone. I believe that even if it does, baby has to be in preferable position, perhaps favorable cervix (which is gotten through effective BH contrx) and so many other things too that it is still just an aid and by itself probably doesnt make or break the type of labor you will have. Id like to think it works with you though.

I like to think of it as, hey, the tea is good, it is supposedly good for me pregnant or not, so Im game. I wouldn't think it wise for anyone to put all their hopes in one thing to make labor short and painless. I am not expecting it to be painless either way. How labor will go is just as much a surprise each time and no one can predict it whether it is your first or 10th. Just hoping for more effective contrax, perhaps a better toned uterus so that it clamps down better after birth as this being #6, mine tends to be a little lazy or "boggy" after delivery. I like to feel I am doing everything I can though


----------



## 165598

No, not implying that everyone is fearful or untrusting but, if you look through the posts, there are many who are. RRL has never (and will never) be "proven" do do what is rumored. As with things like castor oil "induction", curries, pineapple and bumpy car rides, we will never know because everyone goes into labor in the end and it is impossible to know what might have helped (or hindered). It will never be possible to do Randomized Control Trials on RRL as we cannot obtain consent from the fetus.

The component Fragrine is an alkaloid, like Caffeine. Alkaloids are poisons. Most herbal medicine was developed to alleviate symptoms of sick people and the trade-off between risks and benefits was acceptable under those circumstances. However, pregnant women are not sick and don't need "medicine" to help a natural process. We are better off sticking to whole food, fresh and local organic for preference, or if something like Iron is needed, take something which gives quantifiable results (such as Spirulina). By the way, Vitamin C is destroyed by heat so that particular benefit is probably negated in the tea form of RRL.

The language used in websites which tout the purported benefits of RRL is vague and unhelpful. Words such as "calming" "soothing" "toning" "strengthening" and "easing" are used but without any evidence to support these claims. Some people recommend not using it before 36 weeks due to the risk of preterm labor, others say get in early to strengthen the uterus. This alone should alert us to the lack of real information surrounding this plant. As an aside, for those who are considering the Cohoshes (similar names but different plants) avoid the Blue and be very cautious about the Black. Neither, in my opinion, is necessary for normal pregnancy and birth and both can have unwanted effects on the body. Similarly, castor oil stimulates the gut (this is proven) which may stimulate the uterus, but at what cost? Babies often get distressed from the painful spasms provoked in the mother and, worst of all, after a few hours of painful contractions, it can all die away again with no result other than a tired, frustrated mother.

The best thing I can say about RRL is that it is probably harmless physically but, after many years as a midwife trying very hard to look at things rationally, I would have to say that RRL has not shown itself to make any difference whatsoever for the women I have cared for. However, I am well aware that in the realm of pregnancy and birth there is a lot of mystique and variability in beliefs so I have no doubt that many women will just take it anyway.


----------



## Tumble Bumbles

If a midwife is supposed to support a woman in anything she feels is beneficial to her journey (unless it's proven harmful, like...crack) why in the world would someone enjoying a cup or two of tea, even if it's red raspberry leaf, annoy or bother someone so much? Isn't it 100% contrary to the very art of midwifery to take a woman who believes in something (even if the benefits of doing it are purely psychological, which is huge imo) and tell them that it's basically a bunch of BS? I would think that would do far more damage than a couple of cups of tea a day. It's opinions like that, ones given for no other benefit than to 'prove' a woman 'wrong' for feeling as she does which led me to explore, and ultimately choose UC. Any midwife I would choose would approach something like RRL in the vein of, "it's certainly not harmful and if you believe it's beneficial to you, and certainly many women throughout the world do, why not?"


----------



## 165598

There is a big difference between "beneficial to her journey" and being a "prop" which the woman cannot do without because she does not trust her body's ability to do its ordained job. My job as a midwife is not to bend women to my will but to give them good, evidence-based information regarding anything which they put into their bodies or which they think might help them through labor. I'm also not a big fan of TENS machines because, though they might help with pain in the initial part of labor, when the going gets tough and the woman no longer gets the benefit, she no longer has that particular resource to help her. I have actually witnessed this myself, many times. The danger of relying on a particular herb, aroma, drug or gadget or whatever, is that the woman is counting on this external resource and if it lets her down, then what? I cannot, in good conscience, let a woman "think" that something will aid her ability to birth when clearly there is no evidence to support that thinking. I am all about helping women to access their innate power to birth - ideally with minimal interference (BTW I totally understand why women want to free-birth, and why not?). This power should not be given away or attributed to something which basically doesn't work. However, we are human, and there are entrenched opinions about RRL. I would refer you back to many, many of the preceding posts where it patently HAS NOT helped. And those women who give credit to RRL, it probably had nothing to do with your great birth and you should credit your body for its amazing performance.


----------



## Tumble Bumbles

There are so many things women use to benefit their journey that haven't been "proven" -- gosh -- hypnobabies, perineal massage, Spinning babies for optimum fetal positioning, eating the placenta to reduce pph or ppd,... I could go on and on. None of these have hardcore widely accepted "evidence" that "proves" their effectiveness. If I had a midwife who called all of that BS because of *her* personal determination that it wouldn't work and even invalidated the potential psychological benefits of believing such things can work to help a woman's journey, I would run as fast as I could in the other direction because that would appear to me to be a midwife who was more concerned with her personal agenda and dogma surrounding the "shoulds and shouldn'ts" of birth than with my personal labor and birthing journey.

Speaking of which, tribes are supposed to be 100% support. I didn't recall anyone requesting a critical analysis of your personal opinion of RRL tea. So, I would question the motivation here. "Helping" women see how terribly misguided they are in choosing to drink RRL tea during pregnancy? "With woman" indeed.


----------



## Wilhelmina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comadrona*
> 
> Hope I don't offend anyone with this but...I must take issue with the assumption that RRL tea or tablets will produce a better labor. There is NO research which confirms this. Women's experiences are variable and can be attributed to other factors such as parity (number of babies you've had), genetics (women often imitate their mothers in labor and birth style, though this too is totally anecdotal) and fear factor, plus luck. I am by no means anti-herbal, I love Spirulina, for instance, as it produces measurable increases in Hemoglobin levels and boosts women's well-being. But it bothers me a lot that women attribute a "good" birth to RRL when, in all probability, they would have had it anyway.
> 
> If you look back over the posts you will see a number of women had negative experiences in spite of taking it, and there is no standard dosage, or time frame to take it. This wouldn't matter except that obviously thousands of women don't trust their bodies to get the job done, and there is an awful lot of fear surrounding the birth process. And I get irritated by the belief in the supposed effect that RRL supposedly has on uterine functions - Braxton Hicks contractions are universal but sometimes are strong (often due to baby's position that day) or not detectable. This has nothing to do with RRL. And premature birth - if RRL really worked, it would either be on the poisons register for bringing on preterm labor or we wouldn't need the induction drugs we are currently using in hospitals!
> 
> In my view we should forget about specifics like RRL and concentrate on the things we know work - superb nutrition, exercise and rest and optimal fetal positioning. The women I care for get good education and learn to assume that their body will deliver the goods on the day, all things being equal. Of course, in the Western medical system you are very likely to have fear and interference in your labor and birth, best avoided by staying away from hospital as long as possible. RRL may work because of the placebo effect (if you think it will work your body acts as though it is working) but really, all pregnant bodies have the inate ability to give birth to the baby they grew. so, in my opinion, save your money and trust your body!


Maybe it SHOULD be researched. I'm all for research and everyone that says: "it hasn't been supported by research (because of the lack of research), therefore it won't work" is getting on my nerves. All the pharmaceutical multi billion dollar companies would of course rather that we get induced by using pitocin (and then use epidurals thanks to the negative effects of Pitocin, etc.) or some other FDA unapproved 'stuff' (oh, I'm sure you haven't heard that Pitocin is actually not even FDA approved) instead of using something that's totally out of their hands and costs next to nothing.

Let's do the research then!


----------



## 165598

It would be great to try to have these things researched but it will never happen. Big Pharma is not interested in spending money on research which cannot be patented and developed. All we can do is to see whether the "unresearchable" stands up to anecdotal evidence. Optimal fetal positioning does, perineal massage and hypnobirthing - the jury is out, and RRL and the cohoshes - anecdotally do not.

My point remains this: Women can give birth - it is their default position. But because women are prey to various fears - fear of pain, fear of going "overdue", fear of abandonment, fear of interference, etc they often seek out "something" which will help them through. The problem with this is that various "props" have not been shown to work, and if they do not deliver the goods the woman may have no alternate resource she can turn to. This happens all the time, especially in hospital. What we know works, consistently (and has been shown in research) is calm, continuous, loving support and patience.

It is my understanding that a forum like this is about airing different points of view and promoting discussion, not just hosting an agree-fest. The writer who asserts that my responses are "personal dogma" couldn't be more wrong. What is wrong is that many women who come across this site will only see uncritical endorsement of something which is unsubstantiated and probably completely unnecessary. If this site is purely for "100% support" of a product which, like all things used in pregnancy and birth, should be intelligently examined and evaluated, then it is not really serving women very well.


----------



## MovingMomma

comadrona: It isn't that MDC isn't the place to have a discussion about the merits of RRL, but, as I understand the forum guidelines, "tribes" are for support & not for debate. You can read the guidelines for tribes here, and the guidelines for the pregnancy forum here. Your topic might be better received in the general pregnancy forum. What you are doing here is essentially walking into a room with tens (hundreds?) of women who have examined the available evidence about RRL and saying, "You are wong. There is no evidence to support what you are doing. Furthermore, you clearly don't trust your bodies &/or birth."


----------



## Tumble Bumbles

Agreed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MovingMomma*
> 
> comadrona: It isn't that MDC isn't the place to have a discussion about the merits of RRL, but, as I understand the forum guidelines, "tribes" are for support & not for debate. You can read the guidelines for tribes here, and the guidelines for the pregnancy forum here. Your topic might be better received in the general pregnancy forum. What you are doing here is essentially walking into a room with tens (hundreds?) of women who have examined the available evidence about RRL and saying, "You are wong. There is no evidence to support what you are doing. Furthermore, you clearly don't trust your bodies &/or birth."


----------



## MamaMonica

A discussion of the merits of RRL tea would be better as a new thread in the I'm Pregnant forum. However, discussion is OK on tribe threads outside of FYT as long as it's done respectfully. In this situation, it makes sense to start a new thread discussing the merits/non merits of RRL tea to keep this one from venturing off topic. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Sarah Potter

Thank you for replying!

I actually stopped taking the concoction shortly after I ovulated. Something must have worked







because I'm pregnant







after only 2 tries! Yippee! Last time it took 6 months to concieve. I just went to a local herb shop and picked up raspberry leaf, nettles, and oatstraw. I'll start taking the one cup a day until the second trimester serving soon. I'm so excited I have this community of awesome women to relate to.

P.S. I read this entire thread! So interesting and encouraging! Can't wait to experience a homebirth this time around


----------



## ibusymomto5

I'm 33 weeks and have been drinking Yogi Organic RRL tea bags for a little over a week. I drank RRL sporadically in most of my previous pregnancies and have had good labors with short pushing phases each time. Don't know if the RRL contributed or not, but I've never had ill effects from it.

This pregnancy I've slacked majorly with my prenatal vitamins and up till a week ago hadn't had any RRL tea either. I'm a runner and had been getting round ligament cramping a little ways into my runs lately. I was thinking I would probably have to give up running soon, but after I started drinking the RRL it's been much better. I don't think it's a coincidence. I'm definitely continuing with it the rest of the pregnancy! I think my body might be craving the vitamins from the tea.

I'm switching to loose leaf, so I can do a custom mix and save some money over the bags. I'm going to try this recipe that was posted earlier in the thread:

Equal parts RRL & Nettles, 1/2 part Oatstraw, 1/4 part Alfalfa. Mix well and brew 4 heaping TBSP in 1 Quart water. Drink up to 1 Quart a day.

I like mine icy, icy cold, so I make it up after supper and let steep on the counter till bedtime and then stick in the fridge. The next day it's nice and cold and I can drink it throughout the day. I also like it unsweetened.

ETA - Well, shortly after posting this I had a prenatal appt and mentioned to my mw about drinking the RRL tea, and she cautioned me against drinking more than a cup a day due to my history of fast labors. I don't know that I fully believe that a quart a day would do any harm, but I'm going to err on the side of caution and stick with a cup a day. I did notice in addition to the ligament pain relief that I also had a sharp increase in BH just in that week after starting the RRL tea. So, maybe I'm sensitive to it, and a cup a day is plenty for me. She did say the other herbs would be good, but again in moderation. So, I think I'm going to stick with the tea bags and maybe try a pregnancy blend in addition to the plain RRL. I'm also going to make an extra effort to really watch my diet these last few weeks and get in lots of protein, fresh fruits and veggies, and water.


----------



## julietea8

I take the Maia Midwifery tea with RRL and nettle. They recommend a fairly strong brew everyday of preconception and pregnancy (small hand full of the herbs in a quart of boiling water), and they suggest drinking it either cold or hot with no difference in efficacy.


----------



## Beauchamp

If you drink loose tea......what does it look like?? Just curious because mine (Starwest Botanicals organic) seems to have a lot of stems/stick pieces in it. Is that normal, or lower quality...should it be all leaves and no stem pieces? When I drank TM brand in bags it looked like little green granules.

Anyone?


----------



## nadia105

Mine looks like crumbled leaves and there are some twigs in there too -- it's from Rose Mountain Herbs.


----------



## honeybaked

It's been years since my homebirths, but I used lots of RRL and had good labors. I did have a condition called boggy uterus that caused me hemmoraghing troubles in my first two. On the third I had one of the Raven Lang Midwives who recommended an herb called Black Haw as a uterine toner. Not a pleasant tasting tea like RRL but I took the tea three times a day. On the third birth I had very large baby but no post partum bleeding. None. Same for the 4th baby. On the 5th baby I lived far in the country (no internet then) and couldn't get any. On that 5th delivery without it, I hemoraghed post partum and nearly bled out. This was in the Aids scare days and they didn't do transfusions if at all possible. That kind of sold me on it's efficacy. I was told it is great for pre pregnancy as a uterine toner and during pregnancy to prevent miscarriage. Now adays, I'm going through menopause and was having terrible excessive bleeding. I was not really happy with the progesterine therapy, and remembering how well Black Haw worked back then, I went online and ordered the Tincture. I went from months of non stop extremely heavy bleeding to none at all. When I stopped for a while it came back. I took some more. I haven't taken any for months, but if I have a recurrence I plan to take this again as it really works. I am NOT saying anybody should take this without consulting their pregnancy or medical provider or conducting their own research, but I'm sharing my story about it. I'm a huge believer in Black Haw.


----------



## Beauchamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nadia105*
> 
> Mine looks like crumbled leaves and there are some twigs in there too -- it's from Rose Mountain Herbs.


Thanks! I tried to order from MRH for months and they were always sold out, so I went with Starwest Botanicals instead because it was available. Good to know that the "twigs" are normal.


----------



## polia

Hi everybody.I am new to the group.I found it through an ICAN provider.I am interesting to know if the RRL tea helps after a c-section with any strength,especially if you plan a Vbac in the future or any other tea

Tx.


----------



## lithigin

Last night I dreamt that I pushed DD out in a single push. Guess my subconscious thinks the RRL regimen is working! I'm up to the 3rd tri and am doing a bit pot of tea every few nights: my 2 Qt pitcher + 1.5 cups water, boil, then add a heaping 1/2 cup of RRL and a heaping Tbsp or two of nettles, plus some peppermint for flavor. By the time I strain it, it's usually just over 8 cups of yield, which is a few days' worth.


----------



## Buddhamom

I had been drinking the pregnancy tea which was fine and yesterday went to straight RRL tea which has a higher percent and noticed a huge difference in my BH so I stopped and they went back to normal today. Coincidence?


----------



## nadia105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buddhamom*
> 
> I had been drinking the pregnancy tea which was fine and yesterday went to straight RRL tea which has a higher percent and noticed a huge difference in my BH so I stopped and they went back to normal today. Coincidence?


I noticed a lot of BH after I drank my RRL for the first few weeks I did it (I didn't get around to starting until 34 weeks or so), but I don't have so much of a reaction to it now (39 weeks), maybe you just need to build up to it?


----------



## Buddhamom

I thought that was what I was doing with the pregnancy tea. It is like 300+ mg and my RRL straight is 1800+mg. Hmm, I think I will wait until 34 weeks for the RRL alone and stick with the pregnancy tea for now. Could just be reacting because I am an older Mama (40) with a seasoned uterus


----------



## herbsgirl

Well, Im gonna try Red Raspberry infusions with Nettle and Oatstraw and see if my weak uterus will strengthen up. I had persistant Uterine Atony (up to 48 hours or so) after birth and was on Methergine around the clock just about for 4 days or so or more, to keep my uteurs clamped down

. So I have a boggy uterus, but I read that the UTERUS is a MUSCLE and it can be healed and work like any other muscle!!!

There was a mom on another forum who had a friend use this recipe 1/3 cup Red Raspberry

1/3 cup Nettles

2 T. Rotating herb

to 1 Quart of boiling water

She drank one to Two Quarts of the above recipe daily and she had NO Bleeding at birth!!!!!!!!!!!! The midwife hadnt seen it before and attributed it to the Red Raspberry Leaf. Then she used the same recipe for her self during her pregnancy and drank 1 qt. daily and had a 4.5 hour labor non-stop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Amazing!

I am going to try this recipe with those results! The way I understand it was almost the whole pregnancy DAILY, so I am planning on starting this very gradually now and hoping to use it Pre-conception for a few years to Tone and Strengthen my Uterus. TONIC herbs work over long periods of time and build up the Organ, like exercising, over and over again! Then I hope to get pregnant in about 2 years God Willing after building up and strengthening my body!

Then I hope to drink one quart of this recipe daily in Pregnancy, and possibly up to two Quarts towards the last month!!!!


----------



## sharita

I have a wonderful tasteing pregnancy blend from etsy by a lady that makes her own blends. Its main ingredient is RRL but also nettle, oatstraw, rosepetals, and a few other things I am not sure of. Very nice tasteting as I cannot palate RRL by itself.

Link to her etsy shop incase anyone is interested:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/64313289/organic-pregnancy-blend-for-pregnant

Mine is lasting a lot longer than I thought so I am doubling up on my strength of it since I am starting so late and dont remember to drink it everyday. I also plan to drink the strong labor infusion at the onset of labor mentioned inthe first post. Anything to help my poor boggy uterus.


----------



## EnchantedMamma

Back with an update!

First of all, I should say that I bought one pound from Amazon.com; the brand was Frontier and I was happy with the quality/freshness.

I think I drank about 3/4 or more of that pound throughout my pregnancy. I was not 100% consistent with drinking it daily, but had some just about every week.

I did not make/take the labor infusion.

I typically brewed mine pretty strong.

My 1st labor (w/out RRL) was 12 hrs. I had some hemmorhaging last time. I don't really recall how quickly my uterus shrunk down. I did have lots of Braxton Hicks and I think some prodromal labor. Castor oil at 39 weeks kicked off my labor and DS was born the next morning.

This time I had LOTS of strong BH and prodromal labor. I tried castor oil several times, and accupuncture, and finally the Cohosh routine (herbal tincture). It may have been the Cohoshes that finally did it as I went into labor at 1:50 pm and had DD at 3:30 pm! Yup, 1.5 hrs long from first contraction/pain to having babe in arms. (ETA: I could not coax DD out till she hit 41 weeks!)

I did have some bleeding and on/off bogginess, so we did some massage and I chose to get a shot of pitocin. By that evening (after some nursing) it was fine.

By my checkup the next day I was at 'two below' (2 w post partum) and am still 2 below at my one week checkup.

I would guess that RRL played a big role in my having a nicely toned uterus. I did feel that I did better with pushing - and by that I mean that I felt my uterus pushing efficiently. *I* was still a whiny crybaby and I myself did not do the best job of pushing ever.  But when baby was crowning and I let my uterus do its work I could really feel it getting down to business!

If I were planning another pregnancy I would definitely do it again. I highly recommend using a French (Coffee) Press as it eliminates all the straining hassle. It's also great for brewing sitz bath herbs


----------



## herbsgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sharita*
> 
> I have a wonderful tasteing pregnancy blend from etsy by a lady that makes her own blends. Its main ingredient is RRL but also nettle, oatstraw, rosepetals, and a few other things I am not sure of. Very nice tasteting as I cannot palate RRL by itself.
> 
> Link to her etsy shop incase anyone is interested:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/64313289/organic-pregnancy-blend-for-pregnant
> 
> Mine is lasting a lot longer than I thought so I am doubling up on my strength of it since I am starting so late and dont remember to drink it everyday. I also plan to drink the strong labor infusion at the onset of labor mentioned inthe first post. Anything to help my poor boggy uterus.


Sharita- I am looking forward to your update on the Red Raspberry tea! I had problems with a boggy uterus after birth. Mine was boggy for up to 36 hours+ after birth. I had to be on Methergine for 3-4 days or so. I am hoping Red Raspberry can help to strengthen and tone my uterus enough to have another child, and maybe more children. I have 4.


----------



## millieme

Hi! I'm 35 wks along with my second baby, I just started drinking RRL tea a couple of weeks ago after my SIL reminded me about it. I didn't try it at all with my first, so I'm eager to see if there is a difference in my labor this time.

I bought the TM bags as I need the convenience of not having to strain loose leaves. I have tried the normal 15 min steeping time recommended on the box as well as the overnight infusion. I found that the overnight tea gives me strong BH contractions that are painful enough to wake me up at night. Like intense menstrual cramps, and without much of a break between contractions. After a couple of days of this I decided to stick with the 15 min steep for now, and maybe try the overnight infusion around 37 or 38 wks. I try to get at least 2 cups a day but it isn't always possible to do so if I'm making fresh tea...my 2 1/2 year old has me on the go pretty much constantly! It is a lot easier if I can make up a batch in the evening and have it ready to go in the fridge.

I have to mention, while I don't think the tea tastes bad hot, it is sooo much better cold. I sometimes mix it with lemonade and it tastes just like lemon ice tea...really yummy and refreshing.


----------



## mambera

Hi everyone, I have a question about RRL and would love your input.

I'm about 13 weeks along with my second. My first L&D was very reasonable, 14 hours with about an hour pushing and no complications. Really painful though, I'm hoping for easier this time around.

I did have BH all through my last month with my DD, they were pretty strong and frequent and also kind of painful even though 'everyone says' BH aren't supposed to be. I was in denial about labor for a long time because I kept thinking it was just more BH, and barely made it to the hospital in time at the end.

I'd love to have a less painful labor this time around and if 'toning my uterus' will help with that I'm all for it. I'm not really interested in having any more BH than I had last time though, does that mean I should avoid this tea? TIA!


----------



## DanelleB

It depends. RRLtea helps calm my BH contractions, but for some people can make them more frequent. The only way to know how it'll effect you is to try it.


----------



## lovelylisa

OK I'm sold! Have a cup steeping now  I'm in my 3rd trinmester, better late than never!


----------



## ArcticRose

I haven't read through all 95 pages to see if this has been suggested before, so sorry if this is a repeat!

For those who aren't fond of the flavor of RRL tea, or are just bored with it after drinking it for months on end... I've been adding loose Red Rooibos tea to my loose RRL and Nettle for a great tasting cup of tea.

Now that the weather is warming, I've been using the above mixture to make iced tea, with a splash of lemon and a dab of agave. I like the taste and don't have to force myself to drink it.


----------



## Beauchamp

Can anyone comment on my "dosage", please? I'm not sure if I should be drinking more RRL at this point or not.

I'm 34 weeks, and every night I boil water and fill two Ball jars full to steep overnight (27 oz, I think? Maybe 24 each?) Each jar gets about 1/2 cup of semi-packed loose leaves. The next day I strain it into a pitcher and drink it iced. I try to finish it all but it doesn't always happen.

Do I need to drink more? Thanks!


----------



## herbsgirl

I think your dose sounds very good! 1/2 cup leaves is an excellent dosage for each jar. One person on Mothering.com said that their Midwife said anything below 1/2 cup leaves per quart wasnt strong enough!


----------



## Beauchamp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herbsgirl*
> 
> I think your dose sounds very good! 1/2 cup leaves is an excellent dosage for each jar. One person on Mothering.com said that their Midwife said anything below 1/2 cup leaves per quart wasnt strong enough!


Thanks! Good to know. I'm already on my third bag (I've used two pounds already, and I started in my second trimester.) I'm so glad I went with loose leaves...using individual tea bags would cost a fortune at this point! I have another one pound bag left. So, I bought a total of 4 pounds for the 2nd and 3rd trimesters. (I drank bagged TM Pregnancy tea during my first tri) I'm thinking my labor infusion will be a cup of leaves in one jar...?

I'd like to squeeze in another jar per day over the next few weeks. It's so much tea!







I need to start earlier in the day.


----------



## Shannon79

Ooooh yes please! I am 5 weeks right now and fist thing tomorrow I am going to go get some RRL to start drinking asap! And I will do the strong dose with labor! My first was an induction due to cholestasis and was a very rapid 8 hours! (And 4 to 10cm in an hour) and I was miserables, I felt like I was failing and I REFUSE to feel that way this time!

Thanks for the good ideas and all the great stories too!

Shannon
mama to DS 4/15/2008 and expecting 1/4/2012


----------



## suazie1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanelleB*
> 
> It depends. RRLtea helps calm my BH contractions, but for some people can make them more frequent. The only way to know how it'll effect you is to try it.


I agree, the tea does make my BH less painful even though I still get them. I didn't drink the tea for a couple weeks and I noticed some more painful BH. Once I started up again the pain went away...so I guess its may be different for others.


----------



## herbsgirl

found some information about Red Raspberry. You hear about "thinking herbs" that can do opposite actions depending on what your body needs. I think Red Raspberry could be a "thinking herb"

It can both relax and tone the uterus....But the interesting thing is, *If It needs toning.* That is the possible Theory!

Quote from Concentrates]http://www.appliedhealth.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=108441&Itemid=215Concentrates]Concentrates

Concentrates of an infusion of the dried raspberry leaf were tested on in situ uterus of cat and rabbit and on isolated uterus of the dog, cat, rabbit, and guinea pig. In situ and isolated intestine was also used. The leaf was shown to contain a principle readily extracted with water which relaxes the smooth muscle of the uterus and intestine when it is in tone. However, the same principle causes contraction of the uterus of the rabbit in situ and of the isolated uteri of the cat, rabbit, and guinea pig when these organs are not in tone

Basicly if your Uterus NEEDS toning, Red Raspberry will do that for you... IF it doesnt need toning, it will Relax it. That is AMAZING! Also, notice the above information said the Intestine also. I have noticed that The Stomach, Intestines and Uterus are all made of Smooth Muscle. Herbs which work on the the muscles of the Stomach and Intestine often also help the Uterus...


----------



## emroki

I'm 25 weeks, planning on starting RRL tea, drinking one ounce of leaves brewed in one quart of water daily.

If I want to add nettle and oatstraw, does that mean that I brew three ounces of leaves (one ounce of each herb) in one quart of water? Or do I brew 1/3 ounce of each so that together it equals one ounce?

Three ounces of leaves is a lot! But if I only brew 1/3 ounce, then clearly I'm not getting as much RRL every day.


----------



## smithk75

I'd say to leave the amount of RRL the same, and add in the nettles and oatstraw. I also do these three along with peppermint leaves and alfalfa. Yum.  I just dump a bunch in, but I've never weighed to see how much one ounce of leaves really is.

I try to loosely follow the ratios from bulkherbstore.com's site:


8 parts Red Raspberry leaf - cut
3 parts Alfalfa herb - cut
3 parts Peppermint leaf - cut
2 parts Nettle leaf - cut

Probably about 2 parts of the oatstraw too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emroki*
> 
> I'm 25 weeks, planning on starting RRL tea, drinking one ounce of leaves brewed in one quart of water daily.
> 
> If I want to add nettle and oatstraw, does that mean that I brew three ounces of leaves (one ounce of each herb) in one quart of water? Or do I brew 1/3 ounce of each so that together it equals one ounce?
> 
> Three ounces of leaves is a lot! But if I only brew 1/3 ounce, then clearly I'm not getting as much RRL every day.


----------



## Goddess3_2005

I can say that RRL helped me take my normal 30 hour labors to an nice peaceful 8 hour labor last time from start to finish. i am expecting #7 in January and will drink this every day!


----------



## penguintattoo

Does anyone use the traditional medicinals red raspberry leaf tea bags? If so is it as effective? How much do you use? Thanks!


----------



## azzeps

I am using Traditional Medicinals Pregnancy Tea bags. I hope they are effective! I haven't seen any TM that are just RRL. Maybe I missed that. How would I know if what I am using is effective? I brew according to the directions - one bag per cup of water. I have a big jug that holds about 8 cups, so I use 8 tea bags, and then I let it steep overnight, so I guess that is longer than the directions say. I am drinking it iced, so it is better when it is not piping hot in the morning after I've brewed it. I put in some honey then, and put it in the fridge. I have been trying to drink half that jug (4 cups) every day.


----------



## yippiehippie

I used TM last pregnancy and had a 6 hr first time labor, so, yeah, I'd say it's effective (though more costly than buying bulk herbs). Azzeps-they do carry just RRL tea, but maybe not where you shop? They also have the preganancy tea, but doesn't have the amt of RRL in it the other does.

This time I ordered a pound and have been craving it! Should be here tomorrow, yum!


----------



## azzeps

yippiehippie, yes, I see it now on Amazon.com. That's where I got my TM Pregnancy Tea... I had been buying it in the local health food store, but calculated that I would be spending $2/box more than if I ordered 6 boxes at once from Amazon. Hmm, so maybe I should switch to the straight Red Raspberry Leaf, or combine the two, since the Pregnancy Tea doesn't have as much RRL. I do like the taste of it, though, and I thought it was better since it has other stuff, nettles, alfalfa, rose hips in it too, in addition to the RRL. Hmmm....


----------



## azzeps

I looked it up... the TM RRL has 1500 mg whereas the pregnancy tea only has 350. So maybe what I'll do is brew the RRL tea and then add a few bags of the pregnancy tea for flavor and the other herbs... thanks for the info!


----------



## penguintattoo

azzeps, I'm thinking about ordering both from amazon and combing them so that I get some of the stuff from the pregnancy tea, but still get a good dosage of RRL


----------



## yippiehippie

FYI, Rose mountain herbs sells their loose leaf for less than 8/lb if you are willing to do loose leaf (you could always buys the tea bags and stuff!). I got that and nettle leaves and am going to combine them.

Got mine yesterday, I'd been CRAVING it! Funny how your body craves what it needs! Brewed a batch last night and it's in a pitcher in the fridge, so convenient too. YUMMY


----------



## sharita

Just wanted to update since having my baby. I started the tea around week 32. I wasn't very good about drinking it everyday more like 2-3 times a week. Around week 36 I got religious about it and tried at least once a day if not twice. I started doing double strength around 37 weeks and the day before I went into labor I made the labor infusion and drank it.(41 weeks) I didn't know if I would remember once I actually went into labor. I did have about a week of prodromal labor which I blame on posterior baby. Labor finally started late night after a bathroom trip and she was delivered approx. 30 mins after the first contraction. Did the tea help? WHo knows but I am having a MUCH nicer recovery than last time with far less bleeding so it sure didn't hurt.


----------



## happynaturalmama

I obviously haven't read through this whole thread







but I'm curious if anyone has drank this tea that had/has an irritable uterus? Or been advised not to?


----------



## sharita

ME! I had a very irritable uterus my last 2 weeks and would get horrible non productive contractions and had some start-stop labor and thats when I upped my usage of this and I honestly think it helped. My midwife actually reccomends this to not only strengthen the uterus and make contractions more productive but to calm the uterus as well. It isnt supposed to cause contractions just make the ones you have more effective but as it tones the uterus, in theory you will have less of the false labor. I had horrible prodromal labor last two pregnancies but this past one where I drank the RRL tea, I only had a week of it (and when you are a grandmultipara, you can't really avoid prodromal labor all together) vs the 3 or more weeks I have always had. A lot less this time.


----------



## happynaturalmama

See I start having BH pretty early, before 30 weeks usually. I started drinking the tea once I hit the 3rd trimester and it seems to increase my BH. I know they say it won't induce labor and maybe I'm just imagining it but it seems like it definitely increases the frequency of them. I'm just about 30 weeks now but can't decide if I want to keep drinking it or hold off for awhile.


----------



## Jaimee

Okay, I'm totally intimidated by this lengthy thread and know that there must be many jewels of wisdom within its many pages. I don't have the time to read everything. Would someone be so kind as to enlighten me about RRL tea? I have heard that its good for toning the uterus and supposedly leads to an easier labor and faster recovery especially in terms of pp bleeding. Is there anything else to it? When should one begin? How much to take to see benefits? Recommended brands or is the bulk loose leaf the best? Hot or cold or either?

Thanks for the "Cliff's Notes" (or Spark's Notes these days) version; I appreciate it!


----------



## yippiehippie

Jaimee - you're right, it's mainly the uterus toning for benefits. You can also find many by just googling RRL. As for how, if you want the cheapest, good quality, buy from rosemountainherbs.com. It comes in bulk and is organic. If you go to the store, I know Traditional Medicinals sells a good quality and you can find at most stores.

Start drinking it now, drink it everyday. I put around a tsp/cup in, but it's all personal preference...in the summer I think it's good watered down a bit w/lemon. you can do hot or cold, I like it cold but will prob switch to hot w/honey in the winter.

I drank it throughout my last pregnancy and had a 5 hour (intense) first labor. My uterus shrunk right back up after. I had no complications. With this pregancy I found myself craving it before I even knew I was pregnant! There's a lot of minerals in it that you need too

I drink as many glasses a day as I want (usually a couple), but will start drinking much more when the time comes for baby to be born. Some say to make a strong brew to drink while in labor and it will help. Or make a strong one and make into ice cubes to suck on while in labor. Should make it go faster and more efficient

HTH


----------



## Mama Ana

Hey Mamas,

I haven't read through all 96 pages of this thread and I do have some questions. I am sorry if they are repeats but I'm not getting clear enough answers from Google so I figured I would come here and ask.

I am 36 weeks and 6 days. I just discovered Red Raspberry Leaf Tea but am wondering if it's too late for me to start and reap the benefits from it. Is this a better late than never type of thing or do you really have to be drinking it from the beginning? If it's not too late what kind of "schedule" should I drink it on? 2-3 times a day or more like 3-4 times? I also wanna make some to take to the hospital with me but I was also going to pack some Emergen-C mixture, can I do both or is RRL better than the Emergen-C?

Thanks Mamas, i appreciate any help you can give me!


----------



## blynkin

HIYA! I am 26 weeks preg with number 4 and have used RRL and nettle teas in my second two births. I am using it again. Both those labours went really fast, especially the pushing phase. I swear by my RRL, my nettle tea, and evening primrose oil. Also, RRL tea is GREAT as iced tea!!!


----------



## Chena4

Is it too late to start this tribe?


----------



## Yianna

I didn't start the tea until 36 weeks with my last pregnancy. I had a cup a day.

Around 38 weeks, I started to brew the tea longer and would have a few cups a day.

I always had some nice contractions a good hour after drinking the tea once I hit 38 weeks - probably because I increased the strength.

When I went in labor, it was less than 7 hours from the time my water broke to birth. My uterus went down nicely afterwards. I bled for a week and spotted for a week after birth and I was done.

I also added EPO once I hit 38weeks - vaginally at night. I think that the two are a good combination for uterine and cervical health.

So no, I don't think 36 weeks is too late!


----------



## vballmama

To make the strong solution, how many tea bags do I need? I know it says an ounce but I don't know how many ounces are in a bag.
Can I make the strong solution ahead of time then heat it up when labor starts?


----------



## emroki

An ounce of RRL is about 1/2 cup of leaves. So you'd probably need a whole box of teabags.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vballmama*
> 
> To make the strong solution, how many tea bags do I need? I know it says an ounce but I don't know how many ounces are in a bag.
> Can I make the strong solution ahead of time then heat it up when labor starts?


A lot of ppl make it ahead of time and freeze it in ice cube trays for labor.

If you want it stronger, tea bags don't have much, like pp said, you'd need a box for an ounce almost, you might want to get loose leaf. But last pregnancy I just used the bags, just let it steep a long time (like overnight) and it'll be stronger


----------



## Dove84

Hi everyone!

I am sloooowly reading throught this thread (on pg 58 now!) and it is just fascinating! I am 34 wks pg (first baby) and have been drinking a cup or two of RRL since about 18 weeks. I then upped it to two or three bags a day and just started making a blend of RRL, nettle and mint. Much tastier!

I really want to add in alfalfa but can't find any local sources and to order from the US (we are in Canada) is super expensive and I don't think it would even arrive in time, which is also why I am using TM bags instead of looseleaf. We have a massive raspberry bush that I'd like to use for the tea but I'm worried it won't be strong enough- it doesn't have the same sort of bitter taste as TM.

Anyway, I just found some alfalfa leaf capsules in my herb cabinet- they are 1000 mg. I wanted to take one but then I noticed it says not to use during pregnancy, and after doing some research on the Internet everything says not to have alfalfa during pregnancy. Anyone know anything more about this?

BTW, my friend just had her first baby and was drinking RRL before (I don't know how much). Her labour was very easy and 4 1/2 hrs long!


----------



## emroki

My recipe: I bought a pound of nettles and a pound of raspberry leaf from Mountain Rose Herbs online. A couple hours before bedtime, I take 1/4 cup of each and put it in a 1 qt. jar, and fill it with boiling water. I stir around the herbs and let it sit for 1-2 hours, til it's cooled off a bit. Then, I put a square from an old t-shirt over the jar to strain the liquid into a big cup. I dump out the herbs, rinse the jar, and put the liquid from the cup back in the jar. I add a little more water, put on the lid, and stick it in the fridge overnight. Then I drink it the next day as iced tea.


----------



## John Dixon

my girlfriend is almost due , and i think she should take some , but she has read that its not safe/worthwhile.... can anyone enlighten her?


----------



## rustydaisies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sarah Potter*
> 
> I'm currently TTC and on a fertility blend of RRL, Nettles, Burdock Root, Alfalfa, and Chaste Berry. I just started drinking it strong 3-4 times daily for the last week and a half or so. I tested for ovulation and it was positive yesterday. (can't find the smileys with the two of them humping, so use your imagination I'm hoping this blend will get this pregnancy ball rolling because my sister-in-law is already pregnant after just one try and we are trying to have babies around the same time. The lady who made this blend said these herbs were all safe before during and after pregnancy ( I'm currently nursing a 13 month old as well). I question her credibility though because she was also trying to add mint after I had told her I was nursing, and even I know mint dries up your milk. Do any of you know if i can continue this mixture of herbs after I become pregnant? Or should I just purchase a new batch with just RRL and nettles?


before conception i was drinking rrl nettles, oatstraw and red clover. after conception i dropped the clover off, but continued the rrl, nettles and oatstraw, which are all definatley safe during pregnancy. i good place to get herbal information is susan weeds wise women forum, or any of her books, they have a whole thread for the childbearing year and there is tons of useful herbal info!


----------



## azohri

Does anyone know if red raspberry tea is safe for kids? My 2 year old son loves my iced tea and wants to drink it every time I do!


----------



## moodymomma

Due with baby #3 and just recently heard about the benefits of RRL. I have 7 acres of land full of wild raspberries. Anybody pick there own leaves? What is the best way to store and dry them. And how much of the dried leaves do I steep into a cup of tea? And how much would I need for a large pitcher of it? Any info would be helpful. I'm also going to ask my midwife on Wednesday.


----------



## RosieL

I used RRL for the month I conceived. I stopped drinking it after BFP, but recently have been thinking about it wo I brewed a cup tonight. A teaspoon brewed in about 12oz for about 8 minutes.

I have cramps now. Mild, but definitely there cramps. Is this just coincidental, or do you ladies experience similar, immediate reactions?


----------



## Lindsaloo

Would anyone happen to know if making the tea (loose leaf) like coffee in a coffee maker will diminish any of the benefits. I keep worrying because I know you're supposed to let the tea steep and a coffee maker doesn't do that. I put the tea in a filter and literally make it just like I would coffee. It comes out the same color and taste as when I let it steep, but I wanna make sure so I know I'm not just wasting my time and precious tea. If I had a way to make large batches any other way I would... but I don't.


----------



## Lindsaloo

Would anyone happen to know if making the tea (loose leaf) like coffee in a coffee maker will diminish any of the benefits. I keep worrying because I know you're supposed to let the tea steep and a coffee maker doesn't do that. I put the tea in a filter and literally make it just like I would coffee. It comes out the same color and taste as when I let it steep, but I wanna make sure so I know I'm not just wasting my time and precious tea. If I had a way to make large batches any other way I would... but I don't.


----------



## beautifulmoon

^ I don't know definitely, but I do think that you're supposed to make an infusion, which seems to require more leaves and a longer steeping time. Even my boxed RR leaf bagged tea provides instructions to steep for 10-15 minutes with a lid on.


----------



## RosieL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RosieL*
> 
> I used RRL for the month I conceived. I stopped drinking it after BFP, but recently have been thinking about it wo I brewed a cup tonight. A teaspoon brewed in about 12oz for about 8 minutes.
> 
> I have cramps now. Mild, but definitely there cramps. Is this just coincidental, or do you ladies experience similar, immediate reactions?


I'm re-posting this question because it's buried on the last page...


----------



## MovingMomma

Immediate reactions are possible. If you are experiencing cramps w/RRL in the first trimester I'd recommend holding off until you're into the 2nd tri.


----------



## cameragirl

I ordered my herbs for tea and they're on the way. I skipped it during the first trimester because I just suffered a miscarriage and there is some contradicting information out there on miscarriages. (I think only for women that are prone to them for certain reasons - I don't know why I miscarried.)

Anyways, I did drink it some when I was pregnant with DD. I didn't get to drink a lot, because I had HG and couldn't stomach a lot of it. This time I was spared from the HG, so I'm all for it. Nice, cold tea will be nice with this weather, too. I'll probably drink the blend through the end, and make stronger decoction closer to the due date.

My friends that delivered with midwives all drank it and loved it. Coincidentally or not, they also had short, easy labors.


----------



## starling&diesel

I just started my RRL regimen today! I'm 36 weeks, which is when my midwives recommend starting it.

My last labour was at 38 weeks, and only 6 hours with no RRL. Interesting to see what happens this time!


----------



## Urchin

JUST finished this thread! What a lot of reading!

I'm currently at 35 weeks with my first! I started RRL this week. I'll make sure to report back once our little one arrives


----------



## nmouse

Those of you who are just starting RRL near the end of pregnancy, how strong are you making it? Right now I boil a quart of water with a tablespoon of RRL with a scant tablespoon of nettle and a half tablespoon of alfalfa and let it sit 30 minutes before I strain, but I am wondering if I should make it stronger or swap out the nettle when I get to 36 weeks.


----------



## cameragirl

I'm in my second trimester, and I make an infusion that steeps over night before I strain it.


----------



## birdhappy85

I'm 32 weeks pregnant and I started drinking red raspberry leaf tea again last week. I had used it early in pregnancy and then kind of lost my interest in tea through most of the pregnancy so eliminated it for a long time. Now my cravings for it have returned. I'm just using tea packets, though, so it's probably not too strong when I make it. Is it okay for me to indulge as much as I want in the tea bag form? My body must be really liking it because these cravings are coming out of nowhere!


----------



## SimpleLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *birdhappy85*
> . I'm just using tea packets, though, so it's probably not too strong when I make it. Is it okay for me to indulge as much as I want in the tea bag form? My body must be really liking it because these cravings are coming out of nowhere!


Same here!! I'm 36 weeks and just use RRL tea bags, steeped about 10 minutes. But I find myself constantly craving it throughout the day! I hope the frequency in which I'm drinking it makes up for lack of strength. I just know nothing about tea leaves, infusions, etc. Trying to catch up on this thread.


----------



## MommyMatsumoto

I'm not much of a tea drinker... would RRL capsules work just as effectively?


----------



## herbsgirl

In Australia, they recomend 4000-4500 mg of Red Raspberry leaf capsules in the 3rd trimester. That would be around 9 of Nature's Way Red Raspberry. IF you are in the 1st or 2nd trimster, start slowly and build up there. I have read of women taking 12 capsules a day of Red Raspberry.

The main thing is that the capsules are not as strong as the tea, so you need to take enough to make sure you take enough to get results.

http://www.herbsofgold.com.au/products/product/1587

http://www.fourbody.com.au/blackmores-raspberry-leaf.html


----------



## FaithF

Hey ladies! I'm joining you all. I'm 33 weeks and have been drinking 2-3 cups of RRL tea at least every other day for about a month now. I do plan on upping it soon. Does anyone have any idea how I would make the tea from fresh leaves picked from the actual bush? I searched this thread and didn't find anything usable.


----------



## cameragirl

I believe it should be the same, but you may need a little more of the fresh leaf. Just do not use once the leaves have gone limp. Save any limp leaves for drying, since they're supposed to not be safe during the drying period.


----------



## herbsgirl

After reading through nearly this entire thread more than once and spending hours on google books, and the internet combing to find out many many personal stories on Red Raspberry, a good portion of the women who have the MOST success with Red Raspberry, take it in Susan Weed Infusion doses. We are talking a bag of Red Raspberry and using measuring cups to measure instead of itty bitty tea bags. Also the mineral content comes out of Red Raspberry when you steep it 4-8 hours even overnight and then drink it. These are the women who have labors only a few hours long, 98% of them say their bleeding stops either within a few days, some just spot, and others say they notice a huge difference and being way less blood loss overall and shorter amount of bleeding time than previous births.

Red Raspberry works best when taken over a period of *Several Months* and the best is to start before conception. Red Raspberry is a Tonic. And tonics work slowly and surely. Just like walking a mile a day for a week, wont get you fit. You might notice some good effects at the end of that week, but start walking a mile a day, increasing your fitness then over the period of several months, you see a much better difference, your body is actually FIT!! The same way with Red Raspberry to get the most benefit and to allow time for it to work the best, taken over a period of several months

This is my personal Uterine Strengthening Regime Infusions, susan weed strength.

So basicly my plan is 1 cup Red Raspberry Infusion 1 cup Nettle infusion with some Oatstraw 1st trimester
2 cups Red Raspberry infusion 2 cups Nettle Infusion with some Oatstraw 2nd Trimester
3 cups Red Raspberry Infusion 3 cups Nettle Infusion with some Oatstraw 3rd Trimester
4 cups Red Raspberry Infusion 4 cups Nettle Infusion with some oatstraw starting at 34-36 weeks and continuing a Quart of each infusion througout labor, placenta delivery, and immediet postpartum until bleeding stops OR the 1st week postpartum

*]Disclaimer- I am not a doctor , so you are responsible for your own health and whatever decisions you make for yourself!*

Uterine Strengthening Infusions

.
*1. Red Raspberry* (strengthens connective tissue and uterine muscles)

This herb is extremly important to women, and to uterine health! The Medicinal infusion is the best if you actually want to get the best benefits from this herb. Also its best to start taking this BEFORE pregnancy so your body is somewhat used to it. I am convinced alot of women say that this causes too many tightenings/spotting/contractions is partly because they START red raspberry in pregnancy. IF your body is used to it (starting 3-6 solid months before concieving) chances are you wont notice as much difference, and your uterus will be more in tone, so it wont need to tighten as much right away. IT also wont mess up your hormone levels as much, It dont seem, if its something you have already been doing.

That being said, 1 cup of infusion, Susan Weed style and strength is all I recomend in the 1st trimester.

_1st trimester Red Raspberry_ Put 1/4 oz ( rounded loose 1/4 cup) in a mason jar Pour over 1 1/4 cup of boiling water and cap. Let set 4-8 hours or overnight. THis is important to get all those minerals and uterus specific properties out. Drink one cup of this daily until you are out of the 1st trimster.

_2nd Trimester Red Raspberry_ Put 1/2 oz (rounded loose 1/2 cup) in a mason jar. Pour over 2 1/3 cups boiling water and cap. Let set 4-8 hours or overnight. Strain and drink aprox 2 cups daily throughout the 2nd trimester

_3rd trimester Red Raspberry_Put 3/4 oz (rounded loose 3/4 cup) in a mason jar. Pour over 3 1/3 cups boiling water and cap. Let set 4-8 hours or overnight. Strain and drink aprox 3 cups daily throughout the 3rd trimester.

_34-36 weeks of pregnancy_ Put 1 oz of Red Raspberry (rounded loose 1 cup) in a mason jar. Pour over 4 1/2 cups boiling water. Let set 4-8 hours or overnight. Strain and drink 4 cups daily until you deliver the baby.

_During delivery_ Scince you will already be drinking a similar dose that Henry Box the famous quaker herbalist suggests, you dont really need to up the dose. 4 cups of the strongest (1 oz) infusion can be sipped throughout labor OR make ice cubes ahead and suck on them.

_Placenta delivery_ Scince Red Raspberry faciltates and helps deliver the placenta, it would be good to drink a cup or two of the strong infusion soon after birth, along with nettles infusion. It is recomended to make this ahead of time.

_Postpartum_ It is good to continue the strong infusion for the first few days and I have seen it recomened until you stop bleeding.

Black haw, magnesium citrate may be taken with Red Raspberry if too many braxton hicks are felt. Red Raspberry does cause braxton hicks in alot of women. IT can affect women two ways, it can cause you to have more, or cause the braxton hicks to go away. The reason being is that Red Raspberry can either relax or tighten uterien muscles, all depending on what your body needs. If you have a uterus that needs more tone, Red Raspberry will "tone" it up and you will feel the toning. If your uterus is already in tone, you wont feel as much toning. That is why women who have been taking it for years, or for a while before becoming pregnant, dont notice it causing any problems or as much tightening. A very good reason to start taking it well before becoming pregnant at least in the 1st trimster dose.

The second thing is *Nettle Infusions* Which are important and work synergysticlly with Red Raspberry.
Quote:


> By improving nerve signal to the muscle, Nettle helps increase muscle response time, thus reducing incidences of post-partum hemorrhage.


Quote:


> Nettles infusions as well are considered an uterine tonic and overall nourisher- from the childbearing year website


The same dosage applies as red raspberry and you can even drink more.
1/4 oz- 1 oz and 1-4 cups daily drank the same as red raspberry.


----------



## FaithF

Wow! Thanks for sharing all of that valuable info! I'm almost 34 weeks, didn't know about using it before pregnancy so I just started using it a couple months ago. I definitely notice more BH cntx right after. Makes sense that my uterus needs toning. But sometimes they get really strong & low which worries me a little. So I'm drinking at least every other day. I made some from fresh picked leaves off the bush the other day. Wowie that was strong. Had a cntx in my sleep that woke me up! But it was BH so I wasn't too worried









Herbsgirl - so are you currently pregnant or just planning on it?

Cameragirl - thanks for the tip about the limp leaves, didn't know that!


----------



## herbsgirl

Hi, FaithF, I have 4 children. I am not pregnant now, but I am researching on how to prepare my uterus/strengthen it, because my uterus is soo out of tone, boggy after birth. Red Raspberry is the herb to help this. And I know if Im going to give Red Raspberry a good try, Im gonna have to do it right so the toning effects are strong. I cant afford to just use a teabag or two! I gotta get out my mason jar and my measuring cup and drink that RRL. I am going to a midwife tommarow to talk about it her opinion on having more children, and ways to prepare ect.

I understand about the braxton hicks getting strong. I had quite a few braxton hicks earlier on in my 4th pregnancy, but my labor was slow and my uterus was like Im done, after the baby was born, so I know I need RRL. I hope to start 3 months before concieving with the 1/4 oz infusion.


----------



## cameragirl

I'm starting to increase my dose now that I'm halfway to the homestretch. I was using 1/4 c per quart jar, and steeping overnight. I'd have two cups a day. With this batch, I moved to three cups a day, and I'm going to start adding more herbs so that I don't have to drink a ton to get the same effect.

Not sure if I posted this, but I'm using RRL, nettles, oat straw, dandelion leaf, and a little bit of ginger and rose hips.


----------



## cameragirl

How is everyone doing? Have we had any births lately? I've found that the RRL tea mix is kind of like Gatorade. I get infusions for three days a month, and I have to down a ton of fluids during that time. I also only can get dextrose water, not saline, during the infusions. That leaves me craving things with electrolytes. The tea mix has a good amount of potassium, and really kills those cravings.


----------



## FaithF

Hey there! I'm almost 37 weeks. I was doing 4 cups of strong brew (1 oz) for a couple weeks. Started using it at about 28 weeks. I was running low this past week so I only drank it every other day this past week. I have 3 lbs coming the mail soon. I'll definitely update once I deliver


----------



## EmTheWife

I asked this over on my DDC, but no one knew. I'm hoping you wise women will have an answer for me!

How much RRL should I purchase in bulk to last my whole pg?

Also, do I have the correct infusion ratios?

Mountain Rose Herbs recommends 3-5 grams/cup. 5 grams= 0.18 ounces

If I drink 1 cup/day from now to wk 20, I need 350 grams (for 5 grams/cup for 10 weeks)

THEN, If I drink 4 cups/day from weeks 20-40, I need 2800 grams!

That makes basically 3200 grams...*7 pounds!*

That sounds like a lot of tea!

Even if I make the weaker version at 3 grams/cup, I need 4.25 lbs!

I have only ever heard that the stronger it's made, the better it is, but I have no personal experience.


----------



## contactmaya

Sorry emthewife, i cannot answer your question either.

I have not read all the posts.

I just want to say, that i am drinking my first cup of rasberry leaf tea, since giving birth in 2008. I am 26weeks,...or 27... now.

I found a whole lot in my cupboard. I hope its ok to drink, because it says '2006'on the tea sachet.

The taste is somewhat mild, so i am guessing some of its good properties are lost, and i really ought to go out and buy some new rasberry leaf tea.

I only drank the tea during my labor at home, and not during my pregnancy, mainly due to procrastination.

I made almost a gallon of it in the middle of the night when i started labor, and i really feel it made my contractions more efficient. I couldnt get enough of the the stuff, but by about 6-8 weeks post partum, i lost the taste for it.

Well, ill start a little earlier this time, and hope it does some good. 

Just wanted to say hi!!!


----------



## cameragirl

That sounds about right. You can stretch it further by making infusions instead of tea, since you will benefit from a smaller amount of infusion than tea. I ordered 5 lbs, and I think I'll need more around the 8th month or so.


----------



## EmTheWife

Thank you! I was totally shocked at how much RRL it came out to be. I think I will order the 7lbs, so that I can also have some left over for PP use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameragirl*
> 
> That sounds about right. You can stretch it further by making infusions instead of tea, since you will benefit from a smaller amount of infusion than tea. I ordered 5 lbs, and I think I'll need more around the 8th month or so.


----------



## mambera

Well, I'll update with my birth - super speedy 2 h labor that ended up as an accidental UC. (My first was 14 h, also uncomplicated but I did make it to the hospital with that one obviously.) I put the birth story in the Birth Stories forum (search for 'Zoicks!'). I'm not sure I can credit the RRL though because I basically only drank about 1 cup a day and I was using the TM bags. I should probably chalk this one up to genetics as my mom also had quite fast labors (and she says hers were basically painless - sadly I cannot say the same for mine).


----------



## Urchin

Just wanted to update you all!

I started drinking RRL tea (Earth Mama Angel Baby Third Trimester Tea) at 34 weeks. I worked my way up to drinking at least 2 cups per day.

Due to potential complications (I had kidney problems and baby was not growing/measuring small) I was induced at 38 weeks 4 days.

The only thing they used to induce my labor was 2 applications of cervical ripening gel. It caused some mild, consistant contractions until my water suddenly broke on it's own -- 7 hours later, my daughter was born healthy and bigger than predicted 

So, for a first labor, I gotta say, that was quick!

My goal was to go natural, but when they checked me and I was only a 3, I lost my mind because I was in so much pain already. 2 hours later the anesthesiologist came in to give me an epidural...I really wish they would have checked my progress before proceeding, because after the epidural was done and they checked me, I was 10cm! I went from 3cm to 10cm in 2 hours!

I do believe the RRL tea had something to do with my fast labor, especially when I was induced so early!


----------



## NishaG

I just wanted to bump this thread because it's very helpful and I am starting the tea now!


----------



## Dove84

I drank a bag of TM a day starting about 15 weeks, then at about 30 something weeks I began to drink an infusion of three bags of TM per day, also took 3 capsules and one suppository of EPO starting 36 weeks. I was one week 'overdue' (first time mom). I had one day of feeling crampy (like my period) and then woke up at 3:30 am with contractions. They continued for hours until my MW finally checked me at 2:15 pm and I was only 3 cm. She left and I felt very discouraged so laid down to rest. Started to feel more and more intense painful contractions, although they were only 5-6 min apart, less if I laid down.

I finally went to the bathroom and felt like I couldn't take it anymore, I thought I was only about 5 cm at that time. Suddenly I started pushing (thought I was going #2) and then realized my water was bulging out so called my DH. He called my MW and 911 (we were planning a homebirth but thought we'd have to go to the hospital as only one MW was available on that day) and our baby was born over an hour later.

As to whether the RRL tea helped, well I did have only 3.5 hrs of 'active' labour, including pushing for 1 h 15 min. My contractions never got closer than about 5 min apart and once I got off the toilet and into the bedroom I sort of lost the urge to push. My MW had to coach me as she couldn't get the babies heartbeat. (she came out a perfectly healthy 9 lbs, no jaundice or anything)

I had very little bleeding afterwards, my lochia was light but it did persist for almost 4 weeks. My uterus went down quickly and I was able to fit into my pre preg jeans at 2.5 wks postpartum.

I will definitely drink RRLT next time, but in the loose leaf form, and starting in the second tri. I didn't find it helped with the morning sickness at ALL (I had to choke the tea down) but I had really bad MS (more like Hypermesis Gravidarum).


----------



## FaithF

Thanks for sharing your story! Very cool. That is an incredibly short labor for a ftm! I'm "due" in about a week so I'll update this too. My firstborns labor started out slow (I was 3 cm earlier the day before at my checkup) @2 am and was a nice gradual build and I delivered her at 11:30 pm. So it was long (but do-able) and I didn't drink any RRL or anything. I'm hoping for at least 12 hours or under from start to finish with this one. I've been having TONS of prodromal labor since last Tuesday, lots of cramping, hours of "real" contractions that never get stronger, longer or more intense. So I'm hoping thats making some cervical changes happen and I'll have less "work" on the real day. My midwife will check me next week for dilation, she's fairly hands off which I prefer anyway. But she's hoping/guessing that she'll hear from me sooner based on all the labor warm-up I've been having. I'm drinking about 2-3 cups of strong infusion a day. And yeah...at this point I sort of have to choke it down too. Its loose-leaf form and tastes SO strong with the infusion I make (1 cup loose leaf to 4 cups water infused for 4-8 hours). But hopefully it will do some good!


----------



## ErynneM

Hello, mamas! I'm joining this group, too.  I've read through pretty much the entire thread (still rereading a few pages I only scanned) and am happy to start adding RRL tea back into my regiment. I was drinking it for my periods (I had really harsh cramps unless I took CalMag and drank RRL) but stopped when I got my BFP.

I remembered RRL when I saw this thread a couple days ago. A dear friend of mine alternated between RRL and coconut water during her labor and said it went very smoothly. So, I figure I'll join in! I'm at 20w5d and I'm just using a Yogi RRL teabag once a day, I let it brew in hot water for 15-20 min and then drink it down.

One of the mamas several pages back (page 91 or 92, I think?) recommended this Etsy seller, so I'm talking to her about a large order of this tea blend: http://www.etsy.com/listing/64313289/organic-pregnancy-blend-for-pregnant?name_notice=1&show_panel=true

Lovely to be joining y'all! 

- E


----------



## FaithF

UPDATE: I had my little girl on November 13th. Did the red raspberry leaf tea help?? I think it did. Compare the two births I've had.

My first labor was long, not unusual for a ftm. It was about 21 hours from feeling the first contractions to finish. When I got to the hospital I was 6.5-7 cm and DD was born about 4-5 hours later. I pushed for about 30 minutes.

This time, it was about 10 hours start to finish. I expected that. The difference was that I was barely feeling contractions for the first 8 hours. They were light and manageable, making me think I wasn't making any progress. They apparently were effective though. So from 5 pm to about 1 am, I was able to talk, laugh, watch movies and just be myself during contractions. But they were inconsistent. Some would be 10 min apart, lasting 30 seconds and others 4 min apart lasting under a minute as well. Around 1 am, they shifted gear and became much harder to work with. I started having to hum and close my eyes and sway my hips back and forth. In just 15 min, I started feeling nauseous, very hot and kept wanting to sit on toilet. I wouldn't leave the bathroom. At 1:20 I told my husband I wanted to leave soon. We got to the hospital around 1:50 - had to go thru ER, get transported upstairs, answer questions, blah blah blah - and when I was checked at 2:15, the nurse said I was 6 cm. I was a little disappointed because I thought I was further along based on how I was feeling. 45 minutes later, I felt like I had to poop. When my midwife checked me, she said I was complete. Baby was at zero station and she guessed that the next couple cntx would move her down and then I could try pushing. That was at 3:00. The next cntx, I felt a knotting pressure in my back & I tried pushing a little to see how it felt. The contraction after that, I found my body suddenly pushing uncontrollably. I pushed 3 times in that one contraction. First push - I felt her head go in the birth canal, second push - her head came out. I felt her body quickly rotate and the third push - she came flying out. It was 3:06 am. So I do think the tea worked based on the quick transition phase- 6 cm to 10 cm in 45 minutes, the fast pushing phase - like 30 seconds??, AND I'm currently 5 days postpartum and I am barely bleeding anymore. I'm just wearing cloth pantyliners and they're not even getting blood on them, there's just some when I wipe now.

I was drinking the tea from about 28 weeks. About 1-2 cups a day. At 36 weeks, I started doing strong infusions - 1 cup loose leaf tea infused in 4 cups water for at least 4 hours, usually 8 hours but I would drink it over the course of 2 days. I also started drinking it when labor started and drank it until I left for the hospital.

Can't wait to hear the rest of your stories!


----------



## cameragirl

That sounds awesome, FaithF! It is supposed to shorten the 2nd phase of labor, and it sure sounds like it did.


----------



## contactmaya

Thanks for the update FaithF, and congratulations!!!


----------



## herbsgirl

Congrats! And thank you very much for updating us! I had a 3 minute or less pushing stage with my previous birth, so with red raspberry it might be 15 seconds! The doctor didnt have one glove on and the baby was coming out!

Wow, the bleeding is down that much, the red raspberry must really be helping.


----------



## junebugmidwife

So, I haven't been a regular RRL tea drinker in my first pregnancy or this one, my second. I accidentally made a really strong batch of RRL tea the other day at 36wks and my uterus went crazy! I had many many somewhat painful contractions after I drank it, the effect was most pronounced for about 8 hours afterwards, but lingered into the next day. Rest, fluids, and Cal/Mag helped calm things down.

Has anyone else experienced this? I want the toning effects of RRL, but I'm not wanting to kick myself into labor quite yet!


----------



## Mulvah

I am really tempted by some of these stories. My first labor was fast and I feel like my second is going to be super fast, so I don't want to go too nutty.


----------



## cameragirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junebugmidwife*
> 
> So, I haven't been a regular RRL tea drinker in my first pregnancy or this one, my second. I accidentally made a really strong batch of RRL tea the other day at 36wks and my uterus went crazy! I had many many somewhat painful contractions after I drank it, the effect was most pronounced for about 8 hours afterwards, but lingered into the next day. Rest, fluids, and Cal/Mag helped calm things down.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? I want the toning effects of RRL, but I'm not wanting to kick myself into labor quite yet!


If you need toning, it'll help tone. I'd just cut back the strength, and try again. You can work your way back up as you get closer to your due date. I don't contract more when I drink a lot, but I have an irritable uterus anyways.


----------



## Just1More

I have a history of precipitous labor, and finally got to ask a midwife about RRL tea. She said, "Oh no, not for you." 

I'm drinking it anyway, but lightly.


----------



## cameragirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just1More*
> 
> I have a history of precipitous labor, and finally got to ask a midwife about RRL tea. She said, "Oh no, not for you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking it anyway, but lightly.


How about something like nettles? That shouldn't hurry up a precipitous labor, and would only add to your nutritional stores. It can help with bleeding, as well.


----------



## jill the pill

I drank RRL and Nettle infusions from 18 weeks until I went into labor. I started off pretty conservative with the herbs and increased it every couple of weeks until I was using a cup of RRL and 1/2 cup nettle to a quart of boiling water. I drank it at least 4 or 5 days a week.

My water broke on 11/10 and I made the super strong infusion (talked about at the beginning of the thread) to drink on the way to the hospital. I was having no contractions yet so it was a very mellow ride. We got to the hospital and they checked me, I was 1-2 cm. I was hoping to be further along than that but I wasn't in any pain yet so I wasn't shocked. Around 1am I started having regular contractions that felt like bad period cramps in my lower back but it was still tolerable. 2am my contractions were doubling and tripling without a break at all. Doctor came in to check me at 3am (it's a good thing because she almost went home to get some rest!) and I was at 10cm! I pushed through 3 contractions and my daughter was born.

Did the RRL help? Absolutely! I am a believer. It was an awesome experience. My first birth was a pretty bad experience so I was glad to have a peaceful, quick birth. My total active labor time was like 2 1/2 hours. Good luck to everyone who wants to try RRL. It's good stuff!


----------



## herbsgirl

What an wonderful birth! Thanks so much for sharing.

The larger amounts of Red Raspberry Leaf helped you to have such a wonderful birth (1 cup leaves to quart of water) i am sure. The Nettles helps with the muscle signals and it is also a uterine toner.

Did it help decrease bleeding?


----------



## jill the pill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herbsgirl*
> 
> What an wonderful birth! Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> The larger amounts of Red Raspberry Leaf helped you to have such a wonderful birth (1 cup leaves to quart of water) i am sure. The Nettles helps with the muscle signals and it is also a uterine toner.
> 
> Did it help decrease bleeding?


I actually bled quite a bit after the birth and they had to give me three different meds to stop it. I think it happened because the doctor had to go back in to get pieces of placenta that were still attatched to my uterus. I did take motherwort directly after the birth to try to prevent bleeding but it didn't really help. Postpartum bleeding has been much better than it was with my other DD though!


----------



## eslyk

I get my red raspberry leaves from iherb.com

By Frontier natural products, it's organic too!

If you use coupon code: edi263 they will give you $5 off your first purchase.
They also have free shipping. Love this site for organic products!


----------



## yvonyvj

Same here! I love iherb and get all of my natural items from there! Sooo much cheaper thatn really anywhere I've found. I combine the loose leaf nettle & RRL.

I'm 25 weeks and I've been drinking it the last couple of weeks.

With my first, I also drank it, but my labor never progressed (labored for 30 hrs!) w/o the help of some drugs the last 3 hrs. However when the pushing phase came, my midwife was shocked how effortless and quick it was! Hoping I get the easy pushing AND quicker labor this go around!


----------



## eslyk

I drank rrt tea for the last month of my pregnancy. My labour was only 4.5 hours, pushing stage was only 15 minutes. I took the tea to the hospital and drank it while in labour. This was my first child so I didnt expect it to be so quickly. Also, by the time I was in real pain, it was time to push so no need for any drugs. This stuff really works!


----------



## cameragirl

I love hearing these stories.







I'm crossing my fingers and hoping that it helps when the time comes.


----------



## msrach4

Okay, I joined just so I could contribute to this forum 

I am prego with my sixth, but it's been almost ten years since my last pregnancy and I had a miscarriage last year that caused some complications. The doctor told me it had to do with my uterus being "tired" so at 28 weeks, under my midwife's advice, I started drinking the RRLT.

I'm due in about four weeks, so I will update with my birth story once he is born, and hopefully all this tea drinking will help out and I'll have a wonderful story


----------



## Abbeyk

hi herbs,

i'm 32 weeks and have been drinking rrl and preg tea but not infusions - traditional medicinals tea bags. if i want to start a stronger regimen, what do you suggest? is it ok to start the thrid tri infusion you think?

thanks!


----------



## herbsgirl

Yes, start slowly and build up, if your not used to it. I recomend working up to 1 cup leaves for every 4 cups water by 36 weeks.


----------



## HippieIncognito

I have been drinking RRL since about 20 weeks. I am 36 weeks now and drinking 4-5 cups of an infusion everyday. I use RRL with a little nettle and alfalfa too. I put a handful of herbs in a glass container, add boiling water, let it sit overnight, put it in the fridge in the morning and then drink the 4-5 cups in the afternoon. I try to do it every day but usually it ends up being about 5 days a week. I wonder if I should increase the amount of herbs as my pregnancy continues?


----------



## contactmaya

Has anyone ever gotten a headache from drinking this tea? Ive started to increase my intake at 33 weeks, to 2-3 cups a day, using 2 teabags. But i seem to be getting headaches after i drink it.

I used it in my last pregnancy, but only right at the end, and during labor. It seems to enhance labor, and was great for post partum. But is suppose if it gave me a mild headache, i wouldnt have noticed it since i was actually in labor.

I want to increase my intake, but these headaches are annoying me! (blood pressue and swelling not an issue)


----------



## herbsgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HippieIncognito*
> 
> I have been drinking RRL since about 20 weeks. I am 36 weeks now and drinking 4-5 cups of an infusion everyday. I use RRL with a little nettle and alfalfa too. I put a handful of herbs in a glass container, add boiling water, let it sit overnight, put it in the fridge in the morning and then drink the 4-5 cups in the afternoon. I try to do it every day but usually it ends up being about 5 days a week. I wonder if I should increase the amount of herbs as my pregnancy continues?


Measure out your handfuls of herbs. If you are using 1 cup (rounded in the measuring cup loosely) of the red raspberry...you dont need to increase it more than that. If not, you could continue to increase it until you are at least 1 cup red raspberry rounded, which is 1 oz. Nettle can be used 1/2 to 1 cup rounded daily also. It helps the muscle contraction signaling in the uterus something like that it works synergysticly with the red raspbery also helps prevent bleeding.


----------



## jill the pill

I've never gotten a headache from RRL and I have consumed gallons of infusion. Try drinking nettle instead which is also a great pregnancy tonic if you think the RRL is giving you headaches. I've read through this entire thread and I've never heard of anyone getting headaches. Could just be pregnancy causing them too!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contactmaya*
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten a headache from drinking this tea? Ive started to increase my intake at 33 weeks, to 2-3 cups a day, using 2 teabags. But i seem to be getting headaches after i drink it.
> 
> I used it in my last pregnancy, but only right at the end, and during labor. It seems to enhance labor, and was great for post partum. But is suppose if it gave me a mild headache, i wouldnt have noticed it since i was actually in labor.
> 
> I want to increase my intake, but these headaches are annoying me! (blood pressue and swelling not an issue)


----------



## contactmaya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contactmaya*
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten a headache from drinking this tea? Ive started to increase my intake at 33 weeks, to 2-3 cups a day, using 2 teabags. But i seem to be getting headaches after i drink it.
> 
> I used it in my last pregnancy, but only right at the end, and during labor. It seems to enhance labor, and was great for post partum. But is suppose if it gave me a mild headache, i wouldnt have noticed it since i was actually in labor.
> 
> I want to increase my intake, but these headaches are annoying me! (blood pressue and swelling not an issue)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jill the pill*
> 
> I've never gotten a headache from RRL and I have consumed gallons of infusion. Try drinking nettle instead which is also a great pregnancy tonic if you think the RRL is giving you headaches. I've read through this entire thread and I've never heard of anyone getting headaches. Could just be pregnancy causing them too!


 Thanks for you reply. I agree its strange, since i drank this in my last pregnancy and never had such symptoms. Ive also googled and found no reference to this other than one or two cases similar to mine.

I know that rlt can expand blood vessels, and that might causes a headache in some people. Btw, i am one of those lucky people who never gets headaches usually. Apparently caffeine in tea or coffee cures headaches in some people for the opposite reason-it constricts blood vessels.

It could also be the combo of caffeine and RLT. For eg, i usually drink it when i am usually having a normal tea of coffee. I minimize the tea/coffee to a bare amount, and replace the rest with a cup of RLT. Perhaps the combo is the problem.

Without a doubt though, the RLT is bringing on a headache everytime. I dont think its the pregnancy, since i dont usually have headaches, but perhaps the combination of pregnancy andRLT is the problem. Darn it! I love RLT!

Im going to get the 'pregnancy tea' instead, i believe that contains nettles doesnt it?

Also, do nettles have the same effect as RLT? I trust rlt since i m pretty sure it served me well in my last pregnancy. Perhaps ill save the current batch for post partum (excellent there too)


----------



## begoniamama

So I've been reading this forum since I've been drinking RRL since before I was pregnant, i think it really helped to regulate my cycle. I increased my dosage in the 3rd trimester (i'm currently 36 weeks) to 1 cup RRL and about 1/2 nettles for two quarts of water that i drink each day. so i feel like i'm getting plenty. my sister drank a lot in her last pregnancy and had a wonderful natural labor of about 7 hours - she swears it was the RRL!

this is my first so who knows how i will labor but i'm hoping it will help with pp bleeding, the labor and i love that it's full of vitamins. Oh and nettles has a TON of iron so if there are any anemic issues it would be a great help! i will update on this thread once i give labor, can't wait to hear more stories!


----------



## herbsgirl

Hi all.... my DH has given the go ahead for possibly getting pregnant in less than a year.... I want to order 10 pounds of Red Raspberry leaf from Frontier to last me before, during and after a pregnancy....

Herbalcom.com has Red Raspberry leaf 4.95 a pound for regular and 8 something for organic.... I have ordered from them before

http://www.herbalcom.com/store.php3?list=cats&alpha=yes&lett=r-tR-T&session=e9e7f96727d92a61f73690d6ae9eddd0


----------



## HippieIncognito

Is there a thing as "too many braxton hicks"? They don't bother me but I am getting them a ton! like the top of my uterus is hard for a good part of the day. I have no pain when they come. No pain in my pelvic area either. I am 36 weeks but can walk normally and don't feel like a bowling ball is between my legs. Anyways, I am wondering if getting too many is bad and if I should cut back on RRL?


----------



## cameragirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HippieIncognito*
> 
> Is there a thing as "too many braxton hicks"? They don't bother me but I am getting them a ton! like the top of my uterus is hard for a good part of the day. I have no pain when they come. No pain in my pelvic area either. I am 36 weeks but can walk normally and don't feel like a bowling ball is between my legs. Anyways, I am wondering if getting too many is bad and if I should cut back on RRL?


Yes and no. Most of the time, they don't do anything but tone the uterus, and that is fine. At 36 weeks, I wouldn't worry about it. I know they are uncomfortable and can drain you, but you're far enough along that you don't have to worry about contractions dilating your cervix. (Since many women begin to dilate at this point anyways.) I was in that group that had constant BH with my last pregnancy, and I have a lot with this one as well. IF the contractions aren't normal for you, they hurt, come out of nowhere, etc. then I'd suspect that they are a symptom of something like a UTI, dehydration, or possibly preterm labor. In that case, I'd call your doctor/midwife. Again, the vast majority of the time, the BH are just toning your uterus and are nothing to worry about.

I think you're fine on the RRL. If you stop the RRL, do the contractions stop?


----------



## HippieIncognito

Thanks for your response! I took yesterday off from RRL and have had much less so far today. I don't know if one day is enough to draw a conclusion, but if I had to I would say there is a connection between the amount I drink and the amount of BH I have. I will be 37 weeks on Tuesday and safe for a homebirth so I think I will pick it back up then. The BH are not painful at all, so I am thinking that I will keep drinking RRL and hope that the BH are toning the uterus. I can deal with the tightness/hardness. Just wanted to know that it was safe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cameragirl*
> 
> Yes and no. Most of the time, they don't do anything but tone the uterus, and that is fine. At 36 weeks, I wouldn't worry about it. I know they are uncomfortable and can drain you, but you're far enough along that you don't have to worry about contractions dilating your cervix. (Since many women begin to dilate at this point anyways.) I was in that group that had constant BH with my last pregnancy, and I have a lot with this one as well. IF the contractions aren't normal for you, they hurt, come out of nowhere, etc. then I'd suspect that they are a symptom of something like a UTI, dehydration, or possibly preterm labor. In that case, I'd call your doctor/midwife. Again, the vast majority of the time, the BH are just toning your uterus and are nothing to worry about.
> I think you're fine on the RRL. If you stop the RRL, do the contractions stop?


----------



## herbsgirl

Braxton-hicks plus Cervical changes= preterm labor

Braxton-hicks plus NO cerviacl changes= everythings fine.

You are only one week away from full term!

I just read this in the book Be your own Doctor by Rachel Weaver. The thing with Red Raspberry leaf is that it tones your Uterus and alot of women feel more harmless braxton hicks than they would if they are not taking it.

For my own personal opinion, these extra braxton hicks are worth it because in order for me to safely deliver another baby, I need a more toned uterus, my 4th birth I experienced a floppy uterus and a uterine hemmorhage, so I want to prevent that from happening. I may have to experience alot more braxton hicks t han normal and I am ok with that.

Each woman needs to find her own answer to that what she feels comfortable with.

I cannot afford not to have a very toned uterus, with my birth history, so I am prepared for tons of braxton hicks.

I am able to check my own cervix, and if you know what your cervix feels like on a normal basis, you will be able to notice changes more easily.

Another option is to take Magnesium Glycinate (200-600 mg) with your red raspberry tea to help calm the extra braxton hicks

http://www.iherb.com/Doctor-s-Best-High-Absorption-Magnesium-100-mg-120-Tablets/15?at=0

or Natural Calm, add to your tea.


----------



## contactmaya

Interesting about the braxton hicks. I am not sure that raspberry leaf brings them on for me, but my baby definitely moves alot after i drink it. Can the baby feel the uterus toning itself i wonder?

In any case, RLT is no longer giving me a headache, yay! OTOH, i bought the órganic pregnancy tea' as an alternative, which contains nettles among other things. It certainly tastes much nicer.

Does anyone have experience using these two teas concurrently? Or could you bypass RLT and just use the pregnancy tea?


----------



## kjm279

Hey Ladies,

I started drinking RRL at 36 Weeks with my second pregnancy. I had read that it wasn't safe to drink before that (don't remember everything exactly, as this was 4 years ago!) I drank several cups a day starting at 36 Weeks until I delivered at 40 Weeks. I gave birth to my daughter, naturally, in our home. She was breech and she barely took one purposeful push from me.

I've got tons of RRL at my house right now because it is a great uterine toner. I planned on drinking a glass a day before I found out that I was pregnant, but I never got around to it because I HATE the taste of it! I'll probably start soon, with one cup a day and increase it the further along that I am.

I just use Traditional Medicine tea bags. It was more tolerable to me if I made it into a sweet iced tea.


----------



## lovetoteach86

What about the pill form of red raspberry leaf? I just got a bottle of the pills, I am not pregnant yet, but I am on day two of my period which is the first period I have had since January 2011 when I stopped taking BCP.( I have been taking three vitex pills a day for a month and 5 days and I really believe that is what jump started my period finally.) I am trying to get my body prepared to concieve in the next few months or sometime in 2012 at least. I am in no rush to concieve, but would love it if it happened soon. The pills I have are 480mg of RRL. How many should I take now to get ready for implantation? Also once I finally get a bfp should I just take one pill a day the first trimester? Are the pills anywhere near as effective as the tea? Later on I might break down and get the tea, but we aren't "officially" trying, so I am just secretly researching everything and trying to get as prepared/as healthy as possible because my DH and I would love to see a bfp at any time.


----------



## Mommie22

I'm sure this question has been answered in a previous post, but there's so many to read. I'm in my 30th week now and am just about to order some rrl in bulk from wild mountain rose. How much should I get? I plan on drinking at least a cup a day and then the strong infusion when I go into labor. Also, the recipe for the infusion.. is it one cup of rrl to one liter of boiling water? Thanks mamas!


----------



## Rainabow

I wouldn't worry about getting too much, it has lots of vitamins in it that are good for nursing mamas or even just women in general I think, my kids make a pot of it every now and then and fill it with honey of course!!


----------



## herbsgirl

I have read the pills arent as effetive as the infusions, but if you want to do the pills, I recomend 2 capsules in the 1st trimester, 4 capsules in the 2nd trimester, and 6 capsules up to 36 weeks, then 8 capsules a day.

In Australia, they recomend 4000- 4500 mg of Red Raspberry during the 3rd trimester after the 32nd week, so work up to that amount increasing a little in each trimster.


----------



## herbsgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mommie22*
> 
> I'm sure this question has been answered in a previous post, but there's so many to read. I'm in my 30th week now and am just about to order some rrl in bulk from wild mountain rose. How much should I get? I plan on drinking at least a cup a day and then the strong infusion when I go into labor. Also, the recipe for the infusion.. is it one cup of rrl to one liter of boiling water? Thanks mamas!


It will take me 10 lbs to do 2 months before conception, through the 9 months and 4 weeks after delivery, so probably 2 lbs would do it for you. If you are planning on doing the stronger infusions in the last weeks you may need 3 lbs.

The recipe for one cup of tea is 1 Tablespoon Red Raspberry to 1 cup water. The recipe for one cup of Infusion is 1/4 cup red raspberry to 1 cup water. Let steep 30 minutes-4 hours

The strong infusion is 1 oz ( 1 cup rounding loosely) of Red Raspberry to 2 cups water, steeped 30 minutes. Also some women seem to vomit it, if you wait too close to transition or active labor, so either drink it in early labor OR A better alternative would be just take the strong infusion daily after 36-37 weeks...see below...

It is recomended to take the strong infusions every day after 36-37 weeks of pregnancy, some women do (steep 4 hours) 1 cup red raspberry to 4 cups water daily in the last few weeks before they go into labor.


----------



## lovetoteach86

Thanks!


----------



## Mommie22

Thank you so much for the info.. I ordered 2lbs and started the tea the other day. It's so yummy!! The info on the infusions are very helpful. My first son's birth resulted in a retained placenta. Can the RRL help with that?


----------



## herbsgirl

Retained Placentas: there is no proof that Red Raspberry does help Retained placentas, but I have done research on this topic myself for my own reasons...

I had a large placenta lobe that was retained after the birth of my little girl, leading to a postpartum hemmorhage at 3 hours after delivery. The doc didnt even catch it that there was a retained lobe until it passed on its own with alot of blood.

My research I came up with is animal studies *Retained Placentas are prevented by* Selenium, and trace minerals are used to prevent.

Quote

There are numerous causes for retained placenta. Dr. James England (University of Idaho Caine Center) says one of the main causes is inadequate nutrition. Lack of certain trace minerals may lead to retained placenta. "There are good indications that trace minerals and especially selenium have a lot of influence on the health of the reproductive tract, and deficiencies can lead to retained placentas and uterine infections. What looks like a normal birth may end up with a retained placenta," he explains. If your herd has more than an occasional retained placenta, this could be a clue there might be a mineral deficiency. A good trace mineral program may help resolve this

Quote

A nutritional evaluation of the contents of red raspberry leaf tea reveals it to be extremely high in vitamin B complex, vitamins C and E as well as several other chemicals (science has yet to name these components) that effectively strengthen the smooth muscle fibers of the uterus. This results in faster, easier labors, fewer problems with *retained Placenta* as well as post delivery blood loss.

Guess what Red Raspberry Infusions are full of ? Minerals! So there is not gaurantee that it will help of course, but it makes sense that it could possibly help in the infusion form.

Also Here is a good thread on it

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/11076/retained-placenta-what-are-the-odds


----------



## Blueone

Is there a difference between Traditional Medicine and Yogi RRL tea? I just prefer buying bagged tea. Also, would combining a pregnancy tea with the RRL tea make too high a dose of RRL tea?


----------



## Maxhug

Can someone tell me how much loose RRL tea mix I should buy? I've been drinking Traditional Medicine Pregnancy Tea bags for almost a week. I'm 32 weeks today and would like to start making larger portions and leave it in a pitcher to drink. I also need enough to make the infusion just before labor. I'm going to buy the Mama's Red Raspberry Brew from Bulk Herb Store. I 2lbs enough or should I buy at least 3lbs for now? TIA


----------



## Mommie22

herbsgirl.. Thank you so much for the info!! Incredibly helpful.

Maxhug... I'm 32 weeks and I just bought 2 lbs from Mountain Rose herbs. I'll have enough for the rest of my pregnancy and while I'm healing after. Hope that helps.


----------



## Maxhug

Thanks Mommie22....


----------



## penguintattoo

Just wanted to give my experience with RRL. I drank it throughout my pregnancy but really upped the quantity in the last four weeks. I used the bag tea so I would put four bags of rrl tea and two bags of TM pregnancy tea in each cup of tea I drank. The last two weeks I drank 3-4 cups a day. I started having regular contractions at 1am, got to the hospital at 6-630am was 2cm and baby was born at 12:23pm. It went very quickly!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonkissed

Hey Mommies, Im new here. And I want to just say some good things about red raspberry tea too! I have delivered 4 children, the last pregnancy I was drinking the tea. With the first 3, I had rather hard contractions and pain meds with all. The last labor, I had light pains starting in the morning until 6pm, they got a little stronger. I figured I would just go to the hospital to get checked, thinking I had several hours left. When I got to the hospital and checked at 8:30, I was shocked when the nurse said I was ready to deliver! I was expecting alot more pain and contractions. Too bad I had to wait an hour an a half till the doctor could get there at 10 to push her out with one good push. Even then, I only had one really hard contraction. Red Raspberry is a miracle from God the Creator, all pregnant women should know about it so lets keep spreading the word!


----------



## contactmaya

What a great story Sonkissed, thanks for sharing. Youve inspired me to to increase my RLT intake. Ive been drinking just one teabag a day, but im 37 weeks going on 38, so want to now start drinking more.

Not sure how long ago you delivered, but congratulations!!!!


----------



## cameragirl

I ran out of the mix I made earlier in the pregnancy, and just got 2 lbs of RRL in the mail. I'm 31 weeks, so I figured it would be a good time to go with straight RRL and up the amount some. I've been drinking cold RRL infusion all day. I'm really hoping this helps with getting a VBAC!


----------



## Sonkissed

Thanks Contactmaya!  With my last pregnancy, I drank sooo much of the tea. With this current pregnancy, I was slacking a little too until I read some of the posts online. I don't want the pain! Im bringing that pint-ounce mix with me to the hospital, you betcha!! I think I'm going to make some now! I drink a mix with alfalfa, for the high nutrient value; peppermint, for taste, bloating, and heartburn; and nettle, thats one I really depend on because it gets rid of the water retention safely (I tend to be a human water balloon) and its healthy. So I will post up again after I have this little princess in 2 weeks or less to let everyone know how RR worked again. I hope it works wonders for you too!


----------



## Sonkissed

Wel, I had my little princess a little sooner than I thought. I had to be induced due to high blood pressure. The tea did wonders, once again, even with being induced. I didn't need pain meds, and my entire labor from the time they started the oxytocin was only 6 hours. There was only 2 hours of moderate contractions, and nothing that wasn't too bad. I took the pint-ounce suggested drink on page one after 3 hours, and I have been drinking RR since 16 weeks along. Really, the contractions barely hurt the last hour. I had her head out in one push and would have had all of her out with that one push but the doctor had to catch her and she wasnt in the room, so I had to pause. My hubby told me that I made it look like a piece of cake. I told him it was all about the tea! But the God created and gave us the tea so its all about God, so thank you Heavenly Father Creator for giving us such a divine break on the labor pains!


----------



## cameragirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonkissed*
> 
> Wel, I had my little princess a little sooner than I thought. I had to be induced due to high blood pressure. The tea did wonders, once again, even with being induced. I didn't need pain meds, and my entire labor from the time they started the oxytocin was only 6 hours. There was only 2 hours of moderate contractions, and nothing that wasn't too bad. I took the pint-ounce suggested drink on page one after 3 hours, and I have been drinking RR since 16 weeks along. Really, the contractions barely hurt the last hour. I had her head out in one push and would have had all of her out with that one push but the doctor had to catch her and she wasnt in the room, so I had to pause. My hubby told me that I made it look like a piece of cake. I told him it was all about the tea! But the God created and gave us the tea so its all about God, so thank you Heavenly Father Creator for giving us such a divine break on the labor pains!


Congratulations! Six hours with an induction is awesome. I can only hope that things go that easily for me.


----------



## contactmaya

Congratulations Sonkissed!!! And wow on your labor, and wow on RLT! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## herbsgirl

sonkissed.... Congrats!!

It appears that if one has to be induced for medical reasons, large amounts of strong red raspberry infusion during labor help hasten the birth!


----------



## Mulvah

I have been trying to avoid this thread since I responded initially, but I just can't. The quick labor stories are sucking me in, even for tea that may taste like I'm sucking on a tree. I purchased some tea and am anxious to start drinking it. I don't know that I'll like it, but I'm willing to give it a whirl.


----------



## contactmaya

You get used to the taste. I love RLT


----------



## illiterati

Hi RRL tea drinkers! I also wanted to share my successful birth experience. I don't know if scientifically I can credit the tea, or other factors (epo, generous birth canal). But long story short, I actually had a really long labor (30ish hours). But it was super gentle. In fact I didn't think I was in real labor but the doula convinced me to go in for a check. Lo and behold I was 9 cms, and bug eyed from shock. I never even had transition, just cramps for over 24 hours.

Again, not scientific and no other births to compare it to. But I know the RRL tea I'd been drinking during the 3rd tri did something. I could feel the BHs pick up after drinking it. So my toned uterus managed to dilate right under my nose while I was in denial about being in real labor up until almost pushin time. So drink up!


----------



## contactmaya

wow, i hope my labor will be like that  congratulations illiterati!!!!


----------



## moodymomma

Quick question. When making the strong infusion for labor how long is it okay to keep in your fridge? I'm at 39 weeks on Saturday and want to have it ready to go, but if I end up overdue it may not be good anymore. Should I just start drinking the strong infusion now and keep making large batches until D-day?


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moodymomma*
> 
> Quick question. When making the strong infusion for labor how long is it okay to keep in your fridge? I'm at 39 weeks on Saturday and want to have it ready to go, but if I end up overdue it may not be good anymore. Should I just start drinking the strong infusion now and keep making large batches until D-day?


According to Susan Weed infusions last only 2-3 days in the fridge, so I wouldn't let it go longer than that. I'm 37 weeks and have some frozen in a bottle and also ice cubes (which really come in handy!)

For the strong labor infusion, I'm pretty sure I'll puke if I take 1c in 1 pint of water! I like it, but not strong! As it is now, I drink 1-2 oz/day (I make the 1oz to 1 qt water infusion and steep for 7hrs), but I water it down. So is there any harm in watering it down a bit, as long as you're still getting the whole oz? Also, must it be hot? Any experiences cold and less strong?


----------



## dangerbunnygirl

I love infusions of nettle and rose hips but can't stand strong infusions of RRL, I'm at 31 weeks and feel like I should be taking more then a cup of RRL tea everyday/ couple of days. Should I put on my big girl panties and drink the bitter stuff or can I get the benefits if i just do a couple cups of tea?


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dangerbunnygirl*
> 
> I love infusions of nettle and rose hips but can't stand strong infusions of RRL, I'm at 31 weeks and feel like I should be taking more then a cup of RRL tea everyday/ couple of days. Should I put on my big girl panties and drink the bitter stuff or can I get the benefits if i just do a couple cups of tea?


Have you tried it watered down? That's what I do and like it a lot that way. I cannot stand nettle though! No matter what I do with it I can taste it and don't understand how anyone could like it, lol!


----------



## dangerbunnygirl

lol, nettle is my friend! We also eat it as a green in the spring so maybe I am more used to the taste.


----------



## AndtheStars

Greetings RRL tea drinkers!

I'll admit first off that I didn't read the whole thread. I did read enough to get the instructions for 1st tri, 2nd tri, 3rd tri infusion amounts. I also saw that nettles can be used with the same infusion amounts. So here's the question: Can I infuse the nettles and RRL together with 2 1/4 cups water to make a double infusion or do I need to do 1/2 cup RRL in 2 1/4 cups water and 1/2 cup nettle in another 2 1/4 cup water? (I have the actual amounts written down but don't have it with me at work so if those amounts are wrong, I know) I plan on watering down the infusion with some lemon juice and honey so it won't be so stinkin strong. Thoughts?


----------



## dangerbunnygirl

I make an infusions based on Susun Weed's recipe, which is a handful of herb, in a large glass container (I use a big canning jar) with a snug fitting lid. Boil water, pour over leaves and let sit until cool.

I generally do a one herb brew, so nettle infusion nearly everyday, rose hips when I am in the mood for it. I find RRL rather bitter on it's own as an infusion so usually will fill a tea ball and try to drink a cup or two of it daily. I also sometime drink a premixed tea like Traditional Medicinals blend or Earth Mama Angel Baby Third Trimester Tea

Herbs are an inexact science, instead you rely on what what your body tells you, sometimes nettles totally gross me out but usually I find the infusion super tasty. So don't stress if you are having a hard time drinking x amount of tea.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndtheStars*
> 
> Greetings RRL tea drinkers!
> 
> I'll admit first off that I didn't read the whole thread. I did read enough to get the instructions for 1st tri, 2nd tri, 3rd tri infusion amounts. I also saw that nettles can be used with the same infusion amounts. So here's the question: Can I infuse the nettles and RRL together with 2 1/4 cups water to make a double infusion or do I need to do 1/2 cup RRL in 2 1/4 cups water and 1/2 cup nettle in another 2 1/4 cup water? (I have the actual amounts written down but don't have it with me at work so if those amounts are wrong, I know) I plan on watering down the infusion with some lemon juice and honey so it won't be so stinkin strong. Thoughts?


I mix. No way in hell can I drink straight nettle!! I have to put spearmint in with it in order for it to be palateable at all for me I like RRL on its own though. Both I water down greatly, as I'm not a huge tea fan anyway, so for RRL i do 1c in 1qt hot water, cover for 7 hrs and then when I drink it I mix it around 2/3 infusion w/1/3 cold water/ice. I still get in an oz or two/day b/c I drink sooooo much all the time! Sometimes I make my own mixture of 1/2c nettle, 1/2c RRL, 1/2c oatstraw (for calcium and magnesium), 1/2c spearmint (for taste) in 2qts water. So, yeah, if you want to do nettle and RRL together, I wouldn't see why not, might be gross though, so you'll have to see what you like mixing with them (i've found I don't like lemon w/RRL). Susan Weed says nettle is better mixed w/salt than sweets, but doesn't work for me!


----------



## Mulvah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *contactmaya*
> 
> You get used to the taste. I love RLT


I really expected this tea to taste like sucking on bark seasoned with mud and bird poo, but it's actually quite good. I like it and don't even need to get used to it.


----------



## herbsgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndtheStars*
> 
> Greetings RRL tea drinkers!
> 
> I'll admit first off that I didn't read the whole thread. I did read enough to get the instructions for 1st tri, 2nd tri, 3rd tri infusion amounts. I also saw that nettles can be used with the same infusion amounts. So here's the question: Can I infuse the nettles and RRL together with 2 1/4 cups water to make a double infusion or do I need to do 1/2 cup RRL in 2 1/4 cups water and 1/2 cup nettle in another 2 1/4 cup water? (I have the actual amounts written down but don't have it with me at work so if those amounts are wrong, I know) I plan on watering down the infusion with some lemon juice and honey so it won't be so stinkin strong. Thoughts?


Yes, you can mix the nettle and red raspberry infusion together. And you may dilute it. The idea is to get the amount of herb down (no matter how much liquid you drink) daily or at least 5x a week. For example, if you use 1/2 cup red raspberry daily in 2nd trimester, you would want to drink the amount of water you put in, whether its 2 cups or 6 cups. Do you see what I mean? Its the amount of herb.


----------



## AndtheStars

Thanks for the input! I figured that it didn't matter but wanted to check. Interesting about nettle and salt. I've been diulting my 2 cups of infusion with 2 cups of water, 1 Tb of lemon juice and 1 Tb of honey. It's ok. I think it will taste much better once warmer weather comes along. I don't really like cold tea unless its hot outside. I think I would like it much better if I used frozen lemonade concentrate but the sugar content is just too much for daily consumption. I'm so excited to see how my labor turns out.


----------



## Faliciagayle

Hi mamas

I drank gallons of RRL through both my pregnancies (along with nettles, alfalfa, etc - but would always make a simple out of the RRL), and with both I had PPH. First birth I fainted a few times and was revived with smelling salts and ultimately a shot of pit.

Second birth I ended up with an IV, a shot of pit, and many doses of shepherds purse and motherwort.

Both were home births (different MWs because of location). FWIW first labor/birth was 6 hours, second was 4. Both were "easy," the only complications were PPH.

After the last birth, MW ordered a MILLION blood tests to look for blood disorders, clots, etc. Thankfully, everything is fine. She is recommending that I stay away from RRL this pregnancy, as she posits that it has the opposite effect on my system. I've emailed Susun Weed for her opinion, haven't heard back - and I was wondering what the wise mamas here had to say.


----------



## herbsgirl

For one thing, herbs do not always effect everyone the same. THere will always be an exception to the rule. For most poeple, Red Raspberry helps to prevent PPH, strengthen the uterus, ect. I would go as far to say probably 99% of women Red Raspberry helps, but there will always be that 1% that it may not help.

ALso you said gallons. Were you using the Infusions, with 1/2 cup or more of red raspberry per quart like Susan Weed? Were you letting it set 4 hours or more? Susan Weed recomends 1-2 cups or more infusion per day. I think the weaker teas just dont do as much as the infusions that set for 4 hours.

That being said, Ive been there. With my last baby, I had a PPH, and I maybe tried R Raspberry a few times in the pregnancy, so I cant say how it will affect my body. I definatly feel the uterine strengthening effects even now usually though!

Like I said...Everyone is different and how they respond to herbs...


----------



## Mulvah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herbsgirl*
> 
> ALso you said gallons. Were you using the Infusions, with 1/2 cup or more of red raspberry per quart like Susan Weed? Were you letting it set 4 hours or more? Susan Weed recomends 1-2 cups or more infusion per day. I think the weaker teas just dont do as much as the infusions that set for 4 hours.


I have the loose tea and though I've been making it and steeping it a while (usually hours), I really am not sure how much loose tea I should use to water and how many cups/day I should be drinking. Are you saying I should use 1/2 cup of loose tea per quart of water and that she recommends 1-2 of those cups/day, so 1 quart in two days? I apologize in advance for my ignorance.


----------



## Faliciagayle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herbsgirl*
> 
> For one thing, herbs do not always effect everyone the same. THere will always be an exception to the rule. For most poeple, Red Raspberry helps to prevent PPH, strengthen the uterus, ect. I would go as far to say probably 99% of women Red Raspberry helps, but there will always be that 1% that it may not help.
> 
> ALso you said gallons. Were you using the Infusions, with 1/2 cup or more of red raspberry per quart like Susan Weed? Were you letting it set 4 hours or more? Susan Weed recomends 1-2 cups or more infusion per day. I think the weaker teas just dont do as much as the infusions that set for 4 hours.
> 
> That being said, Ive been there. With my last baby, I had a PPH, and I maybe tried R Raspberry a few times in the pregnancy, so I cant say how it will affect my body. I definatly feel the uterine strengthening effects even now usually though!
> 
> Like I said...Everyone is different and how they respond to herbs...


Yes, I do think I respond differently - I guess I was also looking for a different herbal suggestion to help avoid PPH (if I can, this may just be the way I birth).

I buy my herbs from MRH, organic and loose. I would steep 1/2 loose leaves in a quart jar overnight, strain, refrigerate, and then drink it throughout the day over two days, which turns out to approximately 2 cups a day. With DD I started in the third trimester, with DS I started in the second. I did not drink it throughout either labor. I meant gallons throughout the course of my pregnancy 

We use herbs for pretty much everything in this house, and I feel lost not knowing what to support my system with at this moment. I feel great with nettle infusion but I'd like to supplement with something more specifically feminine. Anywhoo - thanks for listening


----------



## cameragirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mulvah*
> 
> I have the loose tea and though I've been making it and steeping it a while (usually hours), I really am not sure how much loose tea I should use to water and how many cups/day I should be drinking. Are you saying I should use 1/2 cup of loose tea per quart of water and that she recommends 1-2 of those cups/day, so 1 quart in two days? I apologize in advance for my ignorance.


Yeah, that's about right. The recommendation is somewhere between 1-3 cups, depending on the source. Four hours is about right for RRL by itself. Otherwise it will get bitter. I use 1 cup per 1/2 gallon jar, and that lasts about 2-3 days depending on how much I'm in the mood for the tea.


----------



## RosieL

In Hypnobabies class yesterday the instructor made an assertion that women used to walk a lot more than we do now. Walking brought on BH ctx, which toned the uterus for childbirth. Now that we walk less, herbal supplementing can help tone the uterus as an alternative to BHs.

Of course I've heard that RRL tones the uterus, but I've never heard the claim that we *need* it more than we used to due to our more sedentary lifestyles. This seems like a easy enough hypothesis to explore and possibly test. I figured ladies in this thread might be the most likely to have information on the subject. Anyone heard of this or have more information?


----------



## cameragirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RosieL*
> 
> In Hypnobabies class yesterday the instructor made an assertion that women used to walk a lot more than we do now. Walking brought on BH ctx, which toned the uterus for childbirth. Now that we walk less, herbal supplementing can help tone the uterus as an alternative to BHs.
> 
> Of course I've heard that RRL tones the uterus, but I've never heard the claim that we *need* it more than we used to due to our more sedentary lifestyles. This seems like a easy enough hypothesis to explore and possibly test. I figured ladies in this thread might be the most likely to have information on the subject. Anyone heard of this or have more information?


I've heard a similar theory from my chiropractor and a nurse practitioner, and have read about it as well. It makes sense that women that stay active during pregnancy have muscles that are naturally more toned. Apparently the rate of SPD and abdominal muscle separation was lower, as well.

I've got an irritable uterus, though, so I don't know what walking would help. I get strong bhx just from standing. I am hoping that the RRL and bhx lead to a relatively easy birth.


----------



## herbsgirl

Another thing about walking and braxton hicks. I have the book by James Clapp about exercising and pregnancy and his findings are that women who exercsied fairly hard during pregnancy had labors and average of 2-4 hours long!!!! He also said that the uterus (naturally) contracts more while exercising.

Faliciagayle- Evidently red raspberry isnt something that your body responds well too! I do have a recipe I got online that was orignially from a midwife to prevent hemmorhage. No gaurantees, but I will just pass on the information in case you are interested... Also James Clapp says that exercising and being fit your body is better able to handle hemmorhage than if it is not fit. So a very very good thing for us mamas with a history of Postpartum Hemmorhage. . In answering your question, yes, 1/2- 1 cup leaves to 1 quart of water, drinking 1-2 cups during 2nd trimester, can increase to 3 cups in 3rd and up to 4 cups in the last month and last days of pregnancy and labor.

The recipe contains Red Raspberry but you could leave that out...

.. I read about a women who tried it after having two previous heavy bleeding births, she went on to have another birth and couldnt believe how little amount she was bleeding.... The midwife said she has seen very good results with women who do this... Of course it doesnt garauntee you wont have a pph

*Regime to help Prevent Postpartum hemmorhage*

1. Drink alot of *Red Raspberry* Tea
she drank about 1/2 gallon of Red Raspberry tea per day... I would drink it stronger and smaller amount...
(my note: start in 2nd trimester...use enough Red Raspberry to make a difference 1/4- 1/2 cup of the leaves at least)

2. Take alot of *Alfalfa* everyday.... she took about 10 tablets daily
(my note: *wheat grass* or *barley grass* tablets may be subsituted)

3. During the last 5-6 weeks take *Chlorophyll*
(she started with 1 and worked up to 2 Tablespoons or so daily)


----------



## Faliciagayle

Huh. I'll check on the alfalfa and chlorophyll. I currently take spirulina and generally add alfalfa to my teas later... Thanks


----------



## HippieIncognito

Around 20 weeks I started taking RRL tea and then gradually stepped it up until by 35 weeks I was drinking a quart of a strong infusion everyday. I also mixed in Nettle and Alfalfa. I had a great birth.

Early labor was long but then I went from 5 minutes apart to pushing in a second and baby was born 45 minutes later. Full story here: http://hippieincognito.com/?p=401


----------



## jul511riv

luved yer birth story. thanks!


----------



## illiterati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HippieIncognito*
> 
> Around 20 weeks I started taking RRL tea and then gradually stepped it up until by 35 weeks I was drinking a quart of a strong infusion everyday. I also mixed in Nettle and Alfalfa. I had a great birth.
> 
> Early labor was long but then I went from 5 minutes apart to pushing in a second and baby was born 45 minutes later. Full story here: http://hippieincognito.com/?p=401


I just read your awesome birth story! The timeline sounds similar to mine except I think you had more intense contrax and mine were more frequent. Congrats on your beautiful babe.


----------



## herbsgirl

I am starting a CAPSULE info post for girls who just cant handle the tea but want to do the capsules. I recomend Natures's Way, but you can use Beeyoutiful or other brands too...

You can still experience good effects and strengthen your uterus with Capsules! I have read testemonials of women who did experience good effects of this in capsule form. I still think the tea is probably the best, but this is still really good. I think make sure you get up to 8-9 caps or more by 32-36 weeks

I have read testemonials that are really good on the Natures way brand, but others probably work too.....

*2nd Trimester dosage-4 caps daily*

I recomend starting in the 2nd trimester... start with a capsule or two and work up to 4 capsules by 28 weeks. If you build up slowly, you can give your body time to adjust. If you dont have a sensitive body, you can start with full dosage right away.

*3rd Trimester dosage- 6 caps daily*

28 weeks to 32/36 weeks - 6 per day

by 32- 36 weeks.... 9 capsules per day until delivery.....

For moms who want to take a larger dose...up to 12 daily until delivery....

*After delivery*

It is a very good idea to continue the red raspberry for the first 10 days after birth at least (more if you want) to help uterus get back down....

Other ways to take, if you want to start in 1st trimester is....

2 caps- 1st trimester

4 caps- 2nd trimester

6- caps- 3rd trimester

9 caps (up to 12) in last month 36 weeks to delivery

disclaimer- everyone is different, some poeple are more sensitive than others. A good thing is to start slowly and watch your body. Braxton hicks are normal with red raspberry, but everyone must do their own research and make their own decisions, ect...


----------



## RavenDB

I used RRL tea with my first pregnancy thru-out the entire pregnancy and when I felt my first labor contraction at 38 weeks I made up a very strong cup of tea and sipped it for the first few hours of labor... About 3 hours into my labor, I was walking arounf my house doing the laundry... took a walk around the neighborhood, still talking and walking thru the contractions ( they didn't feel very painful, but I felt a ton of pressure ) , my sister who is a ob nurse asked if she could check me to see where we were at. I laid on the bed and the first thing she said as she was checking me was " omg, he has so much hair!, you are 9 cm we need to go to the hospital now"... It was amazing... this tea worked wonders for me, I do have a high pain tollerance but the tea made a difference I am sure. Now I am pregnant with my 2nd and have started my tea regime... looking foward to my labor  THANK YOU RRLT


----------



## jul511riv

Maybe start a new thread?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herbsgirl*
> 
> I am starting a CAPSULE info post for girls who just cant handle the tea but want to do the capsules. I recomend Natures's Way, but you can use Beeyoutiful or other brands too...
> 
> You can still experience good effects and strengthen your uterus with Capsules! I have read testemonials of women who did experience good effects of this in capsule form. I still think the tea is probably the best, but this is still really good. I think make sure you get up to 8-9 caps or more by 32-36 weeks
> 
> I have read testemonials that are really good on the Natures way brand, but others probably work too.....
> 
> *2nd Trimester dosage-4 caps daily*
> 
> I recomend starting in the 2nd trimester... start with a capsule or two and work up to 4 capsules by 28 weeks. If you build up slowly, you can give your body time to adjust. If you dont have a sensitive body, you can start with full dosage right away.
> 
> *3rd Trimester dosage- 6 caps daily*
> 
> 28 weeks to 32/36 weeks - 6 per day
> 
> by 32- 36 weeks.... 9 capsules per day until delivery.....
> 
> For moms who want to take a larger dose...up to 12 daily until delivery....
> 
> *After delivery*
> 
> It is a very good idea to continue the red raspberry for the first 10 days after birth at least (more if you want) to help uterus get back down....
> 
> Other ways to take, if you want to start in 1st trimester is....
> 
> 2 caps- 1st trimester
> 
> 4 caps- 2nd trimester
> 
> 6- caps- 3rd trimester
> 
> 9 caps (up to 12) in last month 36 weeks to delivery
> 
> disclaimer- everyone is different, some poeple are more sensitive than others. A good thing is to start slowly and watch your body. Braxton hicks are normal with red raspberry, but everyone must do their own research and make their own decisions, ect...


----------



## cameragirl

I haven't had my little guy yet, and will probably jinx myself, but the pregnancy has been easier than my last. I started drinking infusions early on, and I haven't had any prodromal labor this time. With my daughter, I had prodromal labor off and on for three weeks, and it was exhausting. I'm 38 weeks and chugging away.


----------



## yippiehippie

I had my babe and thought I'd update!!

I started drinking RRL at the beginning of pregnancy, I'd done it w/the last one and had a 6 hr labor, though I drank TM bags that time and not an infusion for labor. THis time around I went through about 4 lbs, drinking about 1-2 oz/day in the thrird tri. It was so good throughout, but, for some reason, the last week or so I just couldn't stomach much of it.

I went into labor w/some "easy" contractions at around 3:00am and had DH make an infusion of 1oz in 1 pint of water on the stove and covered. He brought it to me around 6 or 7am, heated, and I probably had about 3 or 4 drinks. It was gross and I was in hardcore labor by then and knew I didn't need it much anyway! Baby was born, unassisted, breech (surpise!) at 7:55.

The whole process was intense and fast (just as DS1 but faster!). My body started pushing after about an hr of intense contractions and took over from then on. I had no choice in the matter of pushing that baby out, my body really forced it upon me! Though he was breech, it really didn't feel much different than DS1.

I had some pretty bad afterpains, I contribute some of that to my RRL-toned uterus too! (not fun, but maybe will get back to shape sooner!)

Thanks for the 3.5 hour labor, RRL


----------



## pinkdaisy

I drank RRL throughout my last pregnancy and tried to drink more during the last trimester, even though I was getting BH contractions constantly. I also decided to make a strong infusion of it as soon as I started labor. Well... My labor started quite suddenly, and got very painful very quickly. I managed to make the infusion and drank it on the way to the hospital after laboring at home for a little while. As soon as we arrived at the hospital, I became very nauseous and got sick. There went my RRL, and I haven't been able to stand the smell of it since. 

I'm still a believer in RRL because I've read so many great things about it, but my labor was pretty hardcore for over 20 hours and I pushed for over 2 hours. Who knows -- maybe it would have been even harder without the RRL! I'm not doing RRL tea during this pregnancy (like I said, the smell makes me sick now!) although I might try the capsules...


----------



## cameragirl

I didn't get the vaginal birth I hoped for due to complications, but I survived 11 hours of pit contractions with hardly any pain. In fact, until they got my uterus over stimulated, the contractions were crampy and not painful. I was well into active labor when my uterus over-reacted due to pit. I hemorrhaged during the c-section, but my uterus locked down very well after and I did not need a transfusion because of how well my uterus was working.

So, not the birth I hoped for, but I do believe the RRL helped.


----------



## dovemama

Hello RRL lovers. I too, have reaped the benefits. With my first I drank tea (non stop) for the last months of my pregnancy. I had an 8 hour labor with 30 minutes of pushing. While that's not short, like lots of your stories, I felt my body responded well to cntrx and that I progressed just as I should.

This pregnancy I am drinking infusions from the beginning. I have also harbored such a fondness for it.


----------



## Mulvah

I keep forgetting to update this thread.

While I had a pretty fast first labor without the tea, I had an amazingly and overwhelmingly short labor with my second.







I started drinking the tea very late into my pregnancy, but I drank a decent amount of it. I really am thankful that I found this thread. I know I am probably just prone to having fast labors, but I definitely think the RRL helped and I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Dlynn918

Ladies I can say without a doubt RRL is worth your time! Ive had 3 babies (ds1 is 15, dd1 is 10 and dd2 is 6 months) and I drank RRL tea through each pregnancy. You can drink up to a quart a day. Hot or cold, sweetened or not. Mixed with another tea if you dont like the earthy flavor or just straight up. The strongest brew would be a loose tea brewed and steeped over night in a sealed mason jar. Strain in the morning and serve hot or cold. You can also add nettles and alfalfa to it as well. All 3 of my labors were under 6 hours with less than a half hour of pushing. Continue to drink after baby is born to tone uterus and lessen bleeding. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Era28

Has anyone heard of taking Rasberry Ketone supplements? Apparently it has the same active ingrediant as rasberry leaf tea. I am thinking about ordering some and taking it pill form (250 mgs) . It supposed to also shrink fat cells.


----------



## herbsgirl

Found a blog a while back about a mom who used 4 capsules per day of Red Raspberry starting at 32 weeks and then 8 capsules per day starting at 36 weeks!! And it worked awesome!! Great encouragment for me that Red Raspberry capsules work too if you take the right dosage!! She was taking tea and capsules

http://www.themodestmomblog.com/2012/01/using-herbs-for-healthier-pregnancy-and/

Quote:


> *Red Raspberry*
> 
> I honestly think this is the most important thing I took, if I were to choose just one thing to take in preparation for labor, this would be it. It prepares your uterus for labour and can help make your contractions much more effective. My contractions were not nearly as painful this time, which I can only attribute to God's blessing and the Red Raspberry I took. The herb also has helpful vitamins in it and an abundant supply of calcium, iron, magnesium, and manganese. It is reported to increase fertility, help relieve morning sickness (I haven't tried it for that yet), reduce pain before, during, and after the birth, and even aid in milk supply!
> 
> My recovery has been far better this time around as well. I delivered the placenta just minutes after giving birth, my uterus clamped down and worked perfect, requiring very little massaging. My midwife was impressed with how well my uterus was working! I always have postpartum bleeding for six weeks afterwards, but this time it was only a little over two weeks. I did still have after pains that were hard, but they didn't last the full three days like normal. I'm a firm believer now in the benefits of Red Raspberry. Writing all this out reminds me I need to stop and go make a cup of tea to drink!
> 
> Based on information I read from a study done by Blackmore you can take up to 4500 mg of Red Raspberry a day. I just used the Nature's Way brand of Red Raspberry found at the health food store. Next time around I plan on getting the Beeyoutiful's Red Raspberry capsules as they are all organic. I started taking the capsules at 32 weeks, taking 4 a day which was 2000 mg. When I hit 36 weeks I started taking 8 a day, which would be 4000 mg. I wasn't religious about it, there were a few days I missed but for the most part I was faithful as I wanted to give this a good try. The thought of labour pains makes you more motivated to take a supplement as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on doing the same routine if the Lord blesses us with another child.
> 
> I also drank the Mamas Red Raspberry Brew from the Bulk Herb Store. I am not a tea lover at all, but I could tolerate this tea and actually enjoy it depending on how I made it. Sometimes I made the tea quite strong, so it was more medicinal tasting. Other times I made it according to the directions and it was more mild, and I didn't mind drinking it. I drank it both cold and hot with honey in it. I did not drink the tea every day, which is why I went to the capsules. I think the tea is actually a better choice if you drink a lot of it. Knowing myself I went with the capsules for my main source of the herb.
> 
> The following recommendations are commonly found online:
> 
> Tablets: Take up to 4500mg spread throughout the day-for me I took four in the morning and four at night when I was taking the 4000mg dosage.
> Teabags: 1st Trimester- one cup per day (it is controversial if the tea is safe to drink in the first trimester so I never have), 2nd trimester - two cups per day, 3rd trimester - up to 4 to 5 cups a day.
> Tincture- The dosage depends on the strength of the tincture.


----------



## ExperientialMom

I'm just a week and a half away from my delivery date, so I went out and bought some red raspberry leaf (organic) from the local co-op. I've been taking red raspberry leaf capsules for the last few weeks (not a very strong dose because I seem to get itchy for some reason while on them). I'm planning to take the infusion just before labor, so I'll let everyone know how it goes!


----------



## srtacoche

I'm 26 weeks along with my first. I drink at least one strong cup of RRL tea a day as well as a cup of nettle tea. This week, I'll up the teas to 2 cups each, adding lemon to the nettle tea.


----------



## srtacoche

I'm 26 weeks along with my first. I drink at least one strong cup of RRL tea a day as well as a cup of nettle tea. This week, I'll up the teas to 2 cups each, adding lemon to the nettle tea.


----------



## eirual

It's Baby Time for me and I'm wondering, how much (in terms of volume or teabags) is 1 oz of leaves? I probably should have figured this out sooner...


----------



## jill the pill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eirual*
> 
> It's Baby Time for me and I'm wondering, how much (in terms of volume or teabags) is 1 oz of leaves? I probably should have figured this out sooner...


I think an ounce of loose tea is is about a cup. I'm not sure how many tea bags to use. The super strong infusion worked great for me. Only four hours of labor and 15 minutes of pushing!


----------



## herbsgirl

I weighed raspberry leaves on scale and 1 rounding cup of red raspberry is 1 oz


----------



## mercii

I'm glad this post was bumped. I'm planning to start RRL tea soon, (as soon as I can manage a drive to an herb store). Both my first and second labors were under 6 hours long, so I don't really want to speed things up. However, I did have a severe hemorrhage after my 2nd and I am hoping to prevent that this time!! I'm going to add nettle now and also take alfalfa in my last trimester. (Currently 18 weeks..)

Editing to add: forgot to mention I also am anemic during pregnancy and barely got my iron levels to the lower end of normal last time. This time I'm going to take chlorophyll in addition the Floradix. I'm also hoping to exercise more. Anything to have a safe labor this time!


----------



## MeAndVee

Been drinking RRL with Nettle, Oat Straw, Dandelion, and Alfalfa for a couple weeks now. I am 27w and 3d. Wondering now after reading a couple pages if I am drinking too much of it. I drink 2 quarts of infusion a day. I dont feel any ill effects from it though. I like the tea way too much actually. I use a cup of herbs per jar, pour boiling water over loose tea, lid it and leave it over night to steep then strain it and store in fridge and drink through the day. It isn't bitter or off tasting like I would of imagined.

Really excited about the posibility of RRL helping with delivery. I had a planned c-section with DS and really want a VBAC this time. Will try the capsules the last month as I have them already.


----------



## jesss987

I drank RRL tea (brewed myself with loose leaves) at least 16 oz. a day throughout my second and third trimester. I ended up loving the taste and my midwife said I could drink as much as I want. I would not worry about drinking too much. I added a little sweetener to it and drink it cold.

My labor (which is my first) was only 4.5 hours of strong contractions and 20 minutes of pushing.


----------



## Dove84

I am now 18 weeks with #2 and have been drinking RRL on and off for a few weeks, but trying to get more consistent now. I'm still not crazy about the taste, but a spoon of honey helps. I ordered 6 lb from Mountain Rose Herbs and that is a lot!!!! can I freeze it for the next pregnancy (probably in 2-3 years?) I doubt I'll use it all as I do infusions.

I was drinking nettle and planning on adding alfalfa this time, but then I've been reading some info on how they are diuretics and should never be used in pregnancy. Even my health food store says that nettle is used as a diuretic. Anyone know anything more about this?


----------



## herbsgirl

I am expecting #5 God willing, close to 16 weeks now,

and hoping to work up to 1/4 cup red raspberry daily steeped for 4 hours

until 28-32 weeks then keep upping it till I am at 1 cup raspberry for 1 quart water 37 weeks ect...


----------



## bratgirl1

How much rrl tea is in your box tea used for labor? The rrl tea i'm using is by traditional medicinals and has 1200 mg per tea bag. How many tea bags do I need? I also have tea bags of nettle that has 2000 mg per bag. Do you use nettle as well or only the rrl?


----------



## herbsgirl

You need 18 bags of Traditional medicinals to make close to 1 oz of leaf put that in 2 cups of water, let steep 30 minutes that is for labor


----------



## birthjunkiemom

Wow. This is quite a thread! LOL I am in my 5th pregnancy. My 1st labor was 9 hours, 2nd was 34, 3rd was 36, and 4th was 29. I started thinking a few weeks ago that the only real difference between the labors is that during the 1st I was faithful with drinking Red Raspberry- and I wasn't even drinking as strong an infusion as people here recommend. By the last trimester of that pregnancy, I was using 8 RRL tea bags to make a gallon of tea, like I would make sweet tea. So, I started a few weeks ago, 2 tea bags per 6 oz of water each morning. My order from Mountain Rose Herbs came in yesterday, so now I'm steeping an infusion of a little over 3/4 c. RRL with a 1/2 c of nettles in a quart jar. Planning to continue that through the rest of the pregnancy (I'm 29 weeks), and step it up to the labor strength infusion at 37 weeks. Here's hoping for a MUCH shorter birth this time!


----------



## dayiscoming2006

I've been drinking RRL tea since pre-conception. It regulated my periods. It's supposed to help prevent miscarriage and give nutritional support as well as tone up the uterus. I have been drinking 2 cups a day of yogi brand - which has like 1800 mg in a bag. I will up it once I reach the third trimester to 3 and then 4 a day and then try doing the labor infusion this time around. I do think it helps. I took it with my last pregnancy and labor went well and wasn't that long. If I did the labor infusion, it maybe would have gone even better.


----------



## sunshine28

*Quantum Raspberry Tincture - How much should I take daily, and how much at the third trimester?*

*Thanks.*


----------



## herbsgirl

What does the dosage on the bottle say? In the 2nd trimester, you could take 1/2 of what the bottle says and working up to the full amount by the 3rd trimester, and by the last 8 weeks


----------



## bratgirl1

I was wondering how your tea stays hot to drink after seeping for 30 minutes. You just drank the whole thing right away at the beginning of labor and didn't need to drink anymore tea the rest of the labor or any for postpartum? Does red raspberry also prevent perinium tears and episiotomys or is it still necessary to do perineum massages the last few weeks of pregnancy?


----------



## herbsgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bratgirl1*
> 
> I was wondering how your tea stays hot to drink after seeping for 30 minutes. You just drank the whole thing right away at the beginning of labor and didn't need to drink anymore tea the rest of the labor or any for postpartum? Does red raspberry also prevent perinium tears and episiotomys or is it still necessary to do perineum massages the last few weeks of pregnancy?


THe tea is lukewarm probably after 30 minutes. I think its still fine to drink, and would still be quite effective in my opinion. I believe it is best to drink infusions at least in the 2nd-3rd trimester Susan Weed style. (1/4- 1/2 cup red raspberry and let it set 4 hours at least. Raspberry Leaf has a cumulative effect, so using it for a 3-4 months before delivery will get the best results possible. I drink my infusions cold right before going to sleep.

Antdotal evidence says that Red Raspberry does help the tissues stretch and prevent tears, no gaurantees, but if this is your 1st, I doing perinal massage would be helpful.

Also dont wait too long to drink the labor infusion. Its ok to drink it if you are in really early labor. If you wait too long some women can vomit it, because they are too far along in labor with nausea. Yes, drinking red raspberry infusion through out the whole labor is what some women do. You could just sip it, OR make ice cubes ahead of time and use those too.

Heres a recipe for Red Raspberry Ice Cubes for Labor I think a similar one is

passed around with midwives

*Labor Popcicles*

*1-2 oz of Red Raspberry Leaf (1 rounding cup OR 2 rounding cups Red Raspberry Leaf)*

*1 quart of water*

*quart size jar with lid*

*honey to taste*

*2-3 1 gram Calcium* *tablets crushed*

*ice tray*

*Pour raspberry leaf into quart jar and pour boiling water over top. Let set 4-8 hours or overnight. Strain off, and to the infusion, add honey and calcium.* *Pour into ice trays, freeze and save in ziploc bag for labor.*

*This helps hyd**ration, noursihment, calories,and helps speed labor along.*


----------



## Dove84

I am 35 wks and now up to 3/4 c RRL steeped overnight, I drink a cup with each with lunch and dinner. I was finding it very difficult to drink but realized it was probably the nettles I was adding in- for some reason I just can't stand nettle tea. So now I drink it plain.

herbsgirl, you mentioned perinal massage in the first pregnancy - I did and didn't tear in the perinum at all. Now DH has been reminding me to do it this time around and I am finding it soooo painful and uncomfortable. So are you saying it's not necessary for second etc. pregnancys?


----------



## herbsgirl

I guess mainly because of my experience that I recomended it especially for the 1st pregnancy, I tore 2nd degree with my 1st baby, 2nd 3rd and 4th no tears or if any just tiny or skid marks. Im sure some poeple do tear in subsequent pregnancies! For sure, its a good preventative thing to do, but not absolutly necessary. Ive read that doing it with essential oils is really good, helps ripen the cervix too!

Heres some links about Perinal massage with essential oil s

This one has a three week before perinal massage recipe and a one week before perineal massage recipe

http://andreannarainville.com/pdf/essOilsBirth.pdf

http://www.oil-testimonials.com/essential-oils/6374/perineal-massage-aids-in-a-natural-birth

http://cmja.arakmu.ac.ir/browse.php?a_id=65&sid=1&slc_lang=en


----------



## bratgirl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herbsgirl*
> 
> THe tea is lukewarm probably after 30 minutes. I think its still fine to drink, and would still be quite effective in my opinion. I believe it is best to drink infusions at least in the 2nd-3rd trimester Susan Weed style. (1/4- 1/2 cup red raspberry and let it set 4 hours at least. Raspberry Leaf has a cumulative effect, so using it for a 3-4 months before delivery will get the best results possible. I drink my infusions cold right before going to sleep.
> 
> Antdotal evidence says that Red Raspberry does help the tissues stretch and prevent tears, no gaurantees, but if this is your 1st, I doing perinal massage would be helpful.
> 
> Also dont wait too long to drink the labor infusion. Its ok to drink it if you are in really early labor. If you wait too long some women can vomit it, because they are too far along in labor with nausea. Yes, drinking red raspberry infusion through out the whole labor is what some women do. You could just sip it, OR make ice cubes ahead of time and use those too.
> 
> Heres a recipe for Red Raspberry Ice Cubes for Labor I think a similar one is
> 
> passed around with midwives
> 
> *Labor Popcicles*
> 
> *1-2 oz of Red Raspberry Leaf (1 rounding cup OR 2 rounding cups Red Raspberry Leaf)*
> 
> *1 quart of water*
> 
> *quart size jar with lid*
> 
> *honey to taste*
> 
> *2-3 1 gram Calcium* *tablets crushed*
> 
> *ice tray*
> 
> *Pour raspberry leaf into quart jar and pour boiling water over top. Let set 4-8 hours or overnight. Strain off, and to the infusion, add honey and calcium.* *Pour into ice trays, freeze and save in ziploc bag for labor.*
> 
> *This helps hyd**ration, noursihment, calories,and helps speed labor along.*
> 
> *Thanks for the recipe. I don't have access to the loose tea so I buy the tea bags at my local health food store. I read somewhere that 9 tea bags equal 1 oz of tea but i'm not sure if thats correct. I've been drinking the tea since the beginning of my second trimester and have upped the level of tea bags in each cup of tea and drink it twice a day now instead of once a day. I hope I get the same results from using the tea bags. This is my first child. I will start doing the perinium massage. I hear that your first labor is always the longest and hardest so I hope the tea really helps with my labor like it did with the other woman on this forum who have had kids before.*


----------



## allisonrose

Hi everyone,

Is there any easy way to find the recommended RRL drinking regimen? I am very curious about the talk of infusions!

I drank RRL tea inconsistently during my second pregnancy. Not a good labor. So in my quest to attempt a 100% natural labor/birth, I am planning to go whole hearted on the RRL tea this time!

Also I still have some RRL tea left from my last pregnancy, it might not be as potent as fresh tea but it should still have some benefit right? It is ~2 years old.

Thanks.

ETA: Who has compared a bunch of prices and want to help me out with where is the best deal?


----------



## TIFF4NY

I am 19w2d and just got my order of RRL in the mail. What is the recommended daily drinking and what do I do when I go into labor? I honestly tried reading back but it's kind of overwhelming. This will be my 2nd child and my first was an induction so I never really got to have a regular labor.

Should I start drinking it right away? Wait until 3rd trimester? Help!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## herbsgirl

Hi! Infusions are more potent and I am trying them this time. Its best to work up slowly on the amount of red raspberry you use. Starting at 18-20 weeks is a good time to start. Infusions (Susan Weed Style) steep or let red raspberry sit in the water for at least 4 hours, then strain.

This pregnancy, I have started at 18 weeks or so more seriously and off and on, gradually have increased my red raspberry leaf to how much I use. A good goal is to be drinking 4 Tablespoons or 1/4 cup rounding red raspberry leaf steeped in 1 cup or more of water for 4 hours by 27 weeks. You can start off with 1 Tablespoon and gradually move up. If you want to experience the most results from red raspberry leaf, Consistent, daily or 5 days per week drinking infusions in the last trimster is a good idea. My goal is to hopefully God willing gradually move up to 8 rounding Tablespoons or 1/2 cup rounding Red Raspberry in 2 cups plus water by 32 weeks.

Another good goal is to go to 1 cup rounding Red Raspberry by 36-37 weeks in 1 quart of water steep 4 hours or overnight. The labor infusion is 1 cup rounding in 2 cups water 30 minutes. I read of one person on here that made the labor infusion several? times after 37 weeks when she had prodomol labor, when she actually went into labor, her labor was 45 minutes she said!

You can always water it down before you drink it, the main thing is that you consume it consistently, and in the proper amount. Some women will drink double the dosages I wrote about (the 1/4 and 1/2 cup) and get along great, These are more conservative. Another great thing that I do, is to drink the infusion just before going to sleep. It seems to help me get to sleep faster and my fasting blood sugars are lower!

A midwife did a small study on 4 pregnant women, they drank 2 cups of infusion (some where around 1/2 cup rounding or more red raspberry leaf) in the 3rd trimester. When they went into labor, they drank double the amount, and then had a bunch to sip on during labor also? All of the women had a short labor 3-4 hour births

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1364514/red-raspberry/20#post_17131989

It is best to get fresh red raspberry leaf. Storing it for a year is the max. recomended time.

amazon.com, vitacost.com, or iherb.com is a really good place to get it. Type in Starwest Botanticals Red Raspberry Leaf in the search bar, OR Frontier Red Raspberry Leaf. I use the Frontier.

http://www.iherb.com/Starwest-Botanicals-Red-Raspberry-Leaf-C-S-Organic-1-lb/22594

http://www.iherb.com/Frontier-Natural-Products-Cut-Sifted-Red-Raspberry-Leaf-16-oz-453-g/30780

heres a quick reference of what I did above

***good time to start 18-20 weeks work up to 4 heaping rounding Tablespoons by 27 weeks in 1 cup or more of water.

***daily or 5 days a week to get best results

***steeping time 4 hours

***work up to 1/2 cup rounding or 8 Tablespoons Red Raspberry by 32 weeks or before in 2 cups or more of water

optional but a good goal...

***36-37 weeks 1 cup rounding red raspberry in 1 quart of water 4 hours or overnight

Labor Infusion

*** 1 cup rounding red raspberry in 2 cups water 30 minutes


----------



## TIFF4NY

Thank you!


----------



## bratgirl1

I'd like to hear success stories from woman who used RRL during pregnancy and the strong infusion during labor with your first pregnancy. I'm curious if there is a big difference in the length, pain, and tearing with the first child vs woman who had multiple children. I just started doing the perineum massage daily so i'm hoping that will help too. I told my hubby I want him to give me a perineum massage while i'm in labor.(hope he can) I am having the baby at the hospital and they said you have to lay down once your water breaks and i'd imagine they will try to make me lay down in the stirrups while i'm pusing as well. How soon do they break your water if it doesn't break on its own? Can I make them wait longer to break it so I can walk around longer and squat for faster progress? I read online that if you lay down it almost guarantees an episiiotomy or tears because it puts uneven pressure on the perineum and doesn't allow the pelvis to fully open like it does when you stand, squat, or sit up. I hope this is not the case. I wonder if I can demand not to lay down. Can you sit up straight in the hospital bed?? I'm afraid my baby boy is gonna be big and have a big head. His head was measuring big at my 32 wk ultrasound. I'm worried.


----------



## herbsgirl

there are stories across the internet of women who used the strong infusion during labor, some on mothering. I have seen testemonials mainly of women who consistently drank infusion/tea have the most success, 1st baby or not. The infusion is more potent and in my opinion, gives the best chance of a shorter more successful labor. A person here on mothering said her midwife told her anything less than 1/2 cup of red raspberry is not enough to work. I believe that 1 cup of infusion would still help ( 1/4 cup red raspberry) and I am hoping to work to 1/2 cup God willing.

This post tells of a midwife that I told about in the previous post, who did a study on 4 women. They drank a version of a strong infusion upon going into labor after drinking 2 cups infusion during 3rd trimester...http://mysticwicks.com/showthread.php?119158-Could-someone-please-tell-me-raspberry-leaf-tea&p=2301012#post2301012

The first time mom in the midwife's story had a 3 hour labor.

I have had my water broke at aprox 3 cm or so with all 4 of my previous pregnancies, I was able to get up and shower ect. I wasnt on the bed very much, it made my contractions worse. I stayed in the shower, on the birth ball, ect. I didnt go to the bed when I was in serious labor unless they checked the baby's heartrate or I was pushing usually with most of my births. Also, I didnt have to give birth laying on my back if I didnt want to at 3 of my births, I could squat ect mostly. But once the baby came fast, I didnt care!

Ultrasounds are not always right. My first they said he was 9 1/2 lbs so they scheduled an induction. He came out 8 lbs 3 oz. Thats quite a bit off. Squatting opens the pelvis 30% more, so you could try that.


----------



## bratgirl1

Thanks. I orderd 1 pound of RRL loose tea online today. They guy I talked to over the phone said 1 pound of tea would make 10+ cups of tea. I'm 34 weeks so that should be plenty for me to do 1/2 cup of loose tea a day and the 1 cup loose tea for the labor infusion. Should have some leftover to use after I have the baby too. I'm gonna add some nettle tea bags along with it. I bought some Alfalfa capsules but haven't used them yet. I can start taking them tomorrow but don't know how many to take a day and not really sure what all Alfalfa does or helps with. Would it be better to empty the capsules into the tea when making my infusions? Does Alfalfa taste bad?


----------



## herbsgirl

alot of midwive recomends alfalfa tablets


----------



## Dove84

Thanks for the info on the essential oil, herbsgirl, I think I will start the massage for as long as I can stand and use some oils.

bratgirl1, there are a lot of positive birth stories if you read this whole thread (I read it before DD was born) I posted my birth story a while back, here it is

I drank a bag of TM a day starting about 15 weeks, then at about 30 something weeks I began to drink an infusion of three bags of TM per day, also took 3 capsules and one suppository of EPO starting 36 weeks. I was one week 'overdue' (first time mom). I had one day of feeling crampy (like my period) and then woke up at 3:30 am with contractions. They continued for hours until my MW finally checked me at 2:15 pm and I was only 3 cm. She left and I felt very discouraged so laid down to rest. Started to feel more and more intense painful contractions, although they were only 5-6 min apart, less if I laid down.

I finally went to the bathroom and felt like I couldn't take it anymore, I thought I was only about 5 cm at that time. Suddenly I started pushing (thought I was going #2) and then realized my water was bulging out so called my DH. He called my MW and 911 (we were planning a homebirth but thought we'd have to go to the hospital as only one MW was available on that day) and our baby was born over an hour later.

As to whether the RRL tea helped, well I did have only 3.5 hrs of 'active' labour, including pushing for 1 h 15 min. My contractions never got closer than about 5 min apart and once I got off the toilet and into the bedroom I sort of lost the urge to push. My MW had to coach me as she couldn't get the babies heartbeat. (she came out a perfectly healthy 9 lbs, no jaundice or anything)

I had very little bleeding afterwards, my lochia was light but it did persist for almost 4 weeks. My uterus went down quickly and I was able to fit into my pre preg jeans at 2.5 wks postpartum.

I will definitely drink RRLT next time, but in the loose leaf form, and starting in the second tri. I didn't find it helped with the morning sickness at ALL (I had to choke the tea down) but I had really bad MS (more like Hypermesis Gravidarum).

I know alfalfa is good, can't remember what for now though.

Anyone know if I can freeze the tea? I ordered 6 lb of MRH, wow, that is a LOT of tea! I think there is enough to last me through a few more pregnancies! I am using 1/2-3/4 cup (and still choking it down, I just can't like it) and barely made a dent in my bag.


----------



## allisonrose

Herbs girl - Thanks for the rundown! I'm going to follow that schedule.


----------



## herbsgirl

Dove84- Yes it is best to keep the herbs in the freezer all the time and use them from there. They will last at least a year or so in the freezer. You can freeze the infusion, but I think I would rather drink it fresh to insure that it would work right.


----------



## sunshine28

Anyone have a dosage on the Quantum Raspberry Tincture?

Thanks.


----------



## bratgirl1

I know this is my first child but I really hope i have a fast and easy labor/delivery with very managable pain. My main concern is tearing/episiotomy. I don't know if the hospital will allow me to walk around allot during labor and to squat for delivery and his head is measuring big as of my 32 wk ultrasound.(they said you have to stay in bed after your water breaks) I wonder if they'll let me lay on my side in the bed to deliver my baby? I can see this being more of a possibility than squatting. I wonder if I can demad to do things differently? I could wait to go to the hospital so I can labor my way at home. How far apart do your contractions need to be before going to the hospital? The hospital is only 5-10 min from our house. Should I worry about having the baby too fast after taking the strong RRL infusion and need to go to the hospital sooner? Also I read that nettle tea helps diminish labor pains due to its high calcium content. I don't hear anyone one here talking about drinking nettle tea. I mix nettle with the rrl tea. I'm gonna put that in my labor infusion too. Anyone have any experience with nettle tea helping labor/delivery pain too? Do you think rrl or nettle help make the perineum more elastic to help prevent tears/episiotomy? I am doing the perineum massage.


----------



## herbsgirl

Laboring at home for a while is usually a good idea...Read the bradley way of childbirth, it tells of the 3 different stages of labor and when the best time to go to the hospital, stories of how poeple did it and avoided a bunch of interventions... Drinking the infusion could potentially speed up your labor, but everyone is different.

Nettle is actually quite popular to mix with Red Raspberry and I have read they are synergistic? Jill the pill said she did it this way and here is her birth link...

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/347728/red-raspberry-leaf-tea-tribe/1960#post_16763889

Quote:


> I drank RRL and Nettle infusions from 18 weeks until I went into labor. I started off pretty conservative with the herbs and increased it every couple of weeks until I was using a cup of RRL and 1/2 cup nettle to a quart of boiling water. I drank it at least 4 or 5 days a week.
> 
> My water broke on 11/10 and I made the super strong infusion (talked about at the beginning of the thread) to drink on the way to the hospital. I was having no contractions yet so it was a very mellow ride. We got to the hospital and they checked me, I was 1-2 cm. I was hoping to be further along than that but I wasn't in any pain yet so I wasn't shocked. Around 1am I started having regular contractions that felt like bad period cramps in my lower back but it was still tolerable. 2am my contractions were doubling and tripling without a break at all. Doctor came in to check me at 3am (it's a good thing because she almost went home to get some rest!) and I was at 10cm! I pushed through 3 contractions and my daughter was born.
> 
> Did the RRL help? Absolutely! I am a believer. It was an awesome experience. My first birth was a pretty bad experience so I was glad to have a peaceful, quick birth. My total active labor time was like 2 1/2 hours. Good luck to everyone who wants to try RRL. It's good stuff!


----------



## herbsgirl

More info....

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/633692/red-raspberry-leaf-tea-when#post_7541870

Quote:


> Mountain Rose Herbs (online) has bulk organic RRL for a lot cheaper than the tea bags in the grocery store.
> 
> My mw (whose apprentice is a master herbalist) suggested that I drink a quart of RRLT per day for the entire third trimester, and anything less than 3 cups a day is unlikely to be enough to have any substantial effect on the pregnancy. Instructions were to steep 1/2 cup of RRL in 1 quart water, covered (with a few nettle leaves thrown in as well, if I want) overnight and that's my supply for the next day.
> 
> Mw said that she would love to see more studies done on its effects, because anecdotally, she can usually tell who drank RRLT immediately after their birth, because the amount of bleeding is very, very low afterward.


.


----------



## blueyezz4

I'd love to join you ladies!!!! I've been reading and got through the first 15 or so pages and then jumped to the last few. After we had our lost of our twins at 22.5 wks a doula recommended RRL tea to me which was the first time I'd ever heard of it and i had just bought the tea bags to help regulate my hormones, I think that was what she had recommended it for. After finding this thread I'm very intrigued w/ this and I think that the benefits seem to be great and I'd like to jump on the RRL train. I'm a little nervous about starting until after we get past 24 wks since we haven't gotten there before, I know that seems kinda crazy, but it's probably just psychological. This may be a crazy question, but everyone talks about infusion.... can someone step by step explain to me exactly how you infuse this tea? I'm assuming this is what you do when you buy it in bulk (also, when you buy it this way does it just come in a bag and it look like crushed leaves) so how do i do this???? Thanks!!!!


----------



## herbsgirl

Exactly how to brew an infusion

Put 1/4 cup heaping red raspberry leaf into a glass jar. (1/4 oz) Set aside the lid

Boil 1 cup water, pour over raspberry leaves, stir and cover tightly.

Let set 4-8 hours or overnight.

Strain and drink. I usually drink before going to bed...

For 2 cups infusion use 1/2 cup heaping raspberry leaf 1/2 oz 2 cups water

For 3 cups infusion use 3/4 cup heaping raspberry leaf 3/4 oz 3 cups water

For 4 cups infusion use 1 cup heaping raspberry leaf 1 oz 4 cups water

When starting raspberry leaf, work up gradually to the recomended amount, upping the amount every week...

You may dilute the infusion before drinking, the important thing is that the full amount is drank consistently every day or at least 5 days per week.

A good goal is to be at 1/4 cup heaping raspberry 1/4 oz by 27 weeks. Then working up to 1/2 cup heaping red raspberry 1/2 oz by 32 weeks and optionally 1 cup red raspberry 1 oz by 36-37 weeks.


----------



## blueyezz4

*Herbsgirl* - Thanks for the info!!!! If I were to use just the tea bags at first would it just be one cup a day do you know??? Also, can I add a little sugar to make it a little more easy to drink or is that a bad thing?


----------



## birthjunkiemom

I let mine steep overnight & then make it just like I would make sweet tea, adding sugar while it's still warm, then a little bit of cold water, & refrigerate.


----------



## avivaromm

Hi Lovely Mommas!

I drank it through my 4 pregnancies. 1 cup to several most days. All easy births, born at home, close to or over 8 lbs. Not a spot of bleeding other than normal with placental separation. Not steeping it for more than 15 minutes keeps the taste less astringent. It's fantastic mixed with nettles and a little spearmint leaf!

Looking forward to hearing how the experiment goes!

Love,

Aviva Romm, MD, CPM

author of The Natural Pregnancy Book

www.avivaromm.com


----------



## herbsgirl

As far as the tea bags, you can start with one bag and gradually work up to 4-6 bags by 27 weeks, Then its good to use at least 9 bags per day by 35 weeks until delivery. The 9 bags per day is recomended by a midwife from 35 weeks to delivery. It is more expensive using bags!

IF you want to use teabags, I have measured out on my scale how much herb is in each bag for doing Susan Weed Style infusions (steeped 4 hours)

Yogi Tea bags:

4 bags aprox almost 1/4 oz (1 cup infusion) good by 27 weeks

8 bags aprox almost 1/2 oz (2 cups infusion) good by 32 weeks

16 bags aprox around 1 oz (4 cups infusion) good by 37 weeks optional or During Labor, this is the labor dosage


----------



## herbsgirl

Midwife recomendation that I read on Facebook..........

She says she recomends 10- 12 capsules [Red Raspberry Leaf] 3 x per day in the immediete postpartum time, when the uterus isnt staying tight and tone, especially with multip or grand multip mamas. She says it also good if you tend to have clots after birth.

Very good info!


----------



## southernmommie

I drink this through all my pregnancies. However, Mountain Rose Herbs doesn't have the Red Rasberry Leaf tea anymore. Is it the same as the Rasberry Leaf tea now? I'm finding it increasingly difficult to find the RED Rasberry Leaf tea. For my previous pregnancies, it was stressed to me to find the RED leaf tea.


----------



## herbsgirl

The Raspberry Leaf tea on Mountain Rose Herbs is one and the same as Red Raspberry Leaf. Look at the name under it. Rubus Idaeus. That is the special botantical name. And Red Raspberry and Raspberry Leaf are both Rubus Idaeus. If you look under t he Raspberry Leaf profile on Mountain Rose website, you will see, that it says also known as Red Raspberry Leaf

http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/raspberry_leaf.php


----------



## HBYD

It works wonders for menstral pain so I'm not surprised it works for labour ! Wish I had known back when I was pregnant 20 years ago.


----------



## avivaromm

How much raspberry leaf to use for efficacy is entirely speculative -- there really is no consensus or clinical data other than what midwives recommend -- which is all over the map!

Some studies have shown that RRL improves labor outcome; one study actually showed it prolonged gestation. Overall, it has been shown to shorten second stage and need for interventions at birth. Anecdotally, many of us feel that our mommas who used it in pregnancy as less like to have excessive bleeding after birth. But there is no rule.

Oversteeping too much herb gives you a tea intensely high in tannins, which speculatively, could interfere with nutrient absorption, though is not highly likely to do so. The study that showed good outcomes used a fairly minimal amount in capsules. Several grams per day, only. This is FAR less than 1/2 cup steeped for a long time. Remember, there are 28 grams in an ounce. The study use 1.2 grams, twice daily, in capsules! One study suggests tea might be better, but there's no great evidence for this. I personally used tea with a very small handful of RRL, steeped usually for a max of 30 minutes. Yes, you can steep it overnight, but it doesn't taste lovely and you get a lot of tannins that way. Nettles, on the other hand, does well steeped overnight.


----------



## herbsgirl

All about Nourishing Herbal Infusions and steeping leaves for 4 hours

http://herbmentor.s3.amazonaws.com/PDF/Nourishing-Herbal-Infusions-eBookv2.pdf

http://api.ning.com/files/Cv7w7fhAl5SUecZhDf8il9PhLmoULBUn8h1H2VX-Xn8MvOWSdAoxiNP6ykV9ay6te0iJDvCd0LJ3eKNLjADQzNB29mkjmXW0/How_To_Make_Nourishing_Herbal_Infusion.pdf

http://www.nourishingherbalinfusions.com/


----------



## southernmommie

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herbsgirl*
> 
> The Raspberry Leaf tea on Mountain Rose Herbs is one and the same as Red Raspberry Leaf. Look at the name under it. Rubus Idaeus. That is the special botantical name. And Red Raspberry and Raspberry Leaf are both Rubus Idaeus. If you look under t he Raspberry Leaf profile on Mountain Rose website, you will see, that it says also known as Red Raspberry Leaf
> 
> http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/learn/raspberry_leaf.php


Thank you so much for that. I'll order it now that I know.


----------



## hollydolls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *provocativa*
> 
> What else do you put in your tea besides RRL? I'm using nettle, alfalfa, oatstraw, and dandelion. I forgot to make it the past two days, or I was too lazy. The RRL story page galvanized me, I'll have some soon.


I used RRL with nettles, oatstraw, alfalfa, and rose hips. The rose hips made the alfalfa taste much better!


----------



## purpledragonfly

So glad to have found this RRL tribe. I actually just finished reading all 105 pages of it! Theres a wealth of good information in here for those of you who haven't read any of the previous pages yet. I drank the tea faithfully during my first pregnancy, but I didn't know about the infusion, so I just did 1 tea bag in 1 C. water about 3x/day. Labor was very bearable, I never experienced anything that I could call pain. Just really intense contrax during the last half (labor lasted 13 1/2 hr. ) of labor. It was a really good experience and nothing like my own mothers labor with me which lasted a horrible 24 hr. After having me she started with the tea for her other pregnancies and had much better labors. So I'm really glad I started the RRL with the first baby!

I'm currently 28 wks preg. with my second, and have been drinking the tea since the beginning of the 2nd trimester, and am now doing the infusion and drinking 3 cups of it per day. I really love adding nettle to the RRL - makes it taste much better in my opinion. I'll start taking alfalfa with it in 4 wks or so. I'll definitely post a short version of the birth story here when baby is born!


----------



## herbsgirl

Hi Purpledragonfly! I am 29 weeks, I am up to .47 or so of an oz of Red raspberry which ends up being a good 1/2 cup of red raspberry. I got a french press and drink aprox. 4 cups or so per day. Hoping to continue this, God willing. My braxton hicks feel nice and strong usually! So I feel like it is probably helping to strengthen my uterus.


----------



## Dove84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avivaromm*
> 
> How much raspberry leaf to use for efficacy is entirely speculative -- there really is no consensus or clinical data other than what midwives recommend -- which is all over the map!
> 
> Some studies have shown that RRL improves labor outcome; one study actually showed it prolonged gestation. Overall, it has been shown to shorten second stage and need for interventions at birth. Anecdotally, many of us feel that our mommas who used it in pregnancy as less like to have excessive bleeding after birth. But there is no rule.
> 
> Oversteeping too much herb gives you a tea intensely high in tannins, which speculatively, could interfere with nutrient absorption, though is not highly likely to do so. The study that showed good outcomes used a fairly minimal amount in capsules. Several grams per day, only. This is FAR less than 1/2 cup steeped for a long time. Remember, there are 28 grams in an ounce. The study use 1.2 grams, twice daily, in capsules! One study suggests tea might be better, but there's no great evidence for this. I personally used tea with a very small handful of RRL, steeped usually for a max of 30 minutes. Yes, you can steep it overnight, but it doesn't taste lovely and you get a lot of tannins that way. Nettles, on the other hand, does well steeped overnight.


Thanks for that info aviva. I personally don't mind the steeped RRL tea, but find the infusions (I'd leave it close to 24 hrs,) hard to choke down, even with a straw and honey. I actually haven't drank any since Tuesday, as I had a stomach flu and since then the thought of drinking the infusion makes me nauseous







. Maybe I'll try some steeped tea for now, it will be better than nothing. I'm 39+ wks and feeling plently of contractions, not painful but definitely strong and quite regular at times. Hoping baby will make his appearance soon!!


----------



## 1babysmom

double post, sorry!


----------



## 1babysmom

So I have a question. I saw someone mention somewhere that there have been some studies showing that regular RRL consumption during pregnancy resulted in a longer gestation??? How true is this, and does anyone have anything to compare to?

I've never done infusions, just strong tea. It seems to work well for me! I didn't drink much with DD1 (though she was my medicated hospital birth so I don't compare hers very often), but with DD2 I did a lot, and had a 4-5 hr labor with her and only 2 quick pushes. Same with DS, drank a lot, had a longer labor (though only 3 hours to complete, but he had a GIANT 15.5" head so the remaining 6 hours was preparation for that, I'd say LOL) but still only pushed him out in 2 really quick pushes. No tears, skid marks, or bleeding problems (and very short overall PP bleeding, too). Perfect UC's. 

I'm only just starting drinking it this time (just because I've been taking a different approach after all my losses), but I am one who gets a lot of BH starting in my mid-1st trimester and the RRL sometimes intensifies them (especially while nursing, but unfortunately I'm not doing that this time around  ), but they don't "do" anything for me. I suspect it's probably a reason my prodromal labor ctx's have also always been CRAZY intense, like jumping straight into transition at the first ctx. I have never gone into labor before my dates though, and never purely on my own (my babies have been very successful CO babies, except for #1 who was AROM), though I've had ridiculously high Bishop's scores for weeks before they were born.

This time I have some reasons that I'm simply kind of hoping and praying baby comes a TEENY bit before dates (won't get into that...) and so hearing the RRL and gestation thing made me wonder how true that really is... I won't give it up because I feel it had a positive impact on my last 2 births, but definitely makes me curious...


----------



## allisonrose

1babysmom - Read avivaromm's post 7 above yours.


----------



## herbsgirl

Some women who take RRL go over their dates, some go before dates! So Im not sure about that.

http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/herbaltea.html

Quote:


> Medical studies have shown that red raspberry leaf can be consumed safely during pregnancy and can decrease the length of labor and decrease the number of interventions used such as artificial rupture of membranes (AROM), assisted delivery, and cesarean delivery.1 Red raspberry leaf also seems to help prevent pregnancies from pre-or post-term gestation (delivering too early or too late)


I believe they said it helped the women not be overdue or go before due date, just right?


----------



## 1babysmom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
> 
> 1babysmom - Read avivaromm's post 7 above yours.


I saw that, but all it said was that "one study actually showed it prolonged gestation" but that didn't really tell me much.


----------



## 1babysmom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herbsgirl*
> 
> Some women who take RRL go over their dates, some go before dates! So Im not sure about that.
> 
> http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/herbaltea.html
> 
> I believe they said it helped the women not be overdue or go before due date, just right?


Interesting, thanks! I'll keep looking for more info. But in the meantime I'd love to also hear from any mothers who might have had experience with it, too!


----------



## allisonrose

1babysmom - I suppose my post in the other thread was inaccurate since I was referencing avivaromm's post. My apologies for not double checking that post before referencing it. (In my defense I am on my phone which makes web browsing not so easy.)


----------



## 1babysmom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allisonrose*
> 
> 1babysmom - I suppose my post in the other thread was inaccurate since I was referencing avivaromm's post. My apologies for not double checking that post before referencing it. (In my defense I am on my phone which makes web browsing not so easy.)


Not a problem!


----------



## crunchymama19

Can anyone direct me to the post on this thread or a sticky somewhere that details the RRL tea regimen? Thanks.


----------



## herbsgirl

There's lots of "regimes". Different women do differently...The first post in this thread tells the original story

These post tell my recomendations based on my research (and similar to how I am doing it I use almost 1/2 oz to 1 quart of water) (1/2 oz is a heaping 1/2 cup RRL)

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/347728/red-raspberry-leaf-tea-tribe/2060#post_17175762

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/347728/red-raspberry-leaf-tea-tribe/2080#post_17185998

and how to do it with bags

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/347728/red-raspberry-leaf-tea-tribe/2080#post_17193299

capsules

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/347728/red-raspberry-leaf-tea-tribe/2040#post_16943181

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/347728/red-raspberry-leaf-tea-tribe/2020#post_16876413


----------



## birthjunkiemom

Does reheating the tea on the stove do anything to destroy the nutrients? I know better than to microwave it, but I like to make mine like sweet tea, and sweet tea must be hot to dissolve the sugar properly. So, after I steep it, I've been putting it on the stove to heat it up and poor it back into the jar with some sugar.


----------



## herbsgirl

You can reheat it gently on the stove. I have made hot peppermint tea and added it to my cold/room temp infusion before. I dont know if reheating it destroys the nutrients or not?

http://aooociatiop.blogspot.com/2010/08/how-to-boost-your-health-with.html

Quote:


> Strain the infusion out of the mason jar. At this point you can either pour it over ice or reheat it and sweeten it. You can store the herb in the refrigerator for 24 to 36 hours.


----------



## LaffNowCryLater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herbsgirl*
> 
> Some women who take RRL go over their dates, some go before dates! So Im not sure about that.
> 
> http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/herbaltea.html
> 
> I believe they said it helped the women not be overdue or go before due date, just right?


I drank it during my 3rd pregnancy and he was delivered on his due date, where as my other 3 pregnancies went days after my EDD. Interesting connection.


----------



## herbsgirl

Testemonials

http://amysfinerthings.com/im-pregnant-now-what

Quote:


> the midwives did advocate the red raspberry leaf ~ they were always able to tell when the woman had used it, because blood loss was less and post-birth contractions etc. stronger and more efficient for clamping down the uterus.


http://fruitfulvines.blogspot.com/2011/03/taking-care-in-early-postpartum.html

Quote:


> A note about Red Raspberry Leaf... I drink this herb almost daily whether postpartum, expecting or in between. It is wonderful for reproductive health and is known to help with uterine tone. Even after this last baby, the medical staff and my midwife were astonished at how quickly my uterus "clamped down" and returned to its pre-pregnancy size. I credit the Red Raspberry Leaf for that!


http://community.babycenter.com/post/a32383331/where_to_find_red_raspberry_leaf_tea

Quote:



> I drank that tea 3-4 times a day in my last 6 weeks of pregnancy. I had a csection with NO repeat PPH and only lost 300ml of blood durring my csection


http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1079013/red-raspberry-leaf-tea-story#post_14148846

Quote:


> I drink RRLT throughout my pgcy. It is generally advised against for those at risk or with a history of preterm labor.
> 
> I usually start mine in the first trimester and continue to increase it throughout the pgcy.
> 
> I now (at 16wks) am drinking about 2TBSP in my tea, daily. I will increase it at 24, 28, 32, & 36 wks.
> 
> It is great to toning the uterus. For me, it has not "boosted labor", but it has made contractions for effecient. And made the pp bleeding drastically less, and my pp uterus clamps down much more effeciently and quickly.


http://thejoyofthis.com/2011/02/13/my-favorite-pregnancy-products-part-i/

Quote:


> Since June of 2010, I have attended approximately 45 or so births (I've kinda lost count, so I'm not exactly sure anymore). Around 30 of those being at the birth center where I work as an assistant to the Nurse Midwives. As a Birth Assistant, directly after the birth of the baby, I massage mom's uterus (a woman's uterus should feel like a ruby-red grapefruit after giving birth) and I observe of the amount of postpartum bleeding she has (I know glamorous, right?).
> 
> I have noticed a pattern, *without fail, the moms that drink plenty of red raspberry leaf tea throughout their third trimester have a very small amount of blood loss in comparison to those who don't drink it.* I mean, scant. Barely there. Did you really just have a baby 30 minutes ago? Aren't you supposed to be bleeding?
> 
> Red raspberry leaf tea is what I would call a uterine tonic, it has been known to strengthen the muscles of the pelvis and uterus helping them contract more efficiently during labor. In addition, and the real reason I'm writing about this is, red raspberry tea leaf can promote better blood circulation, which is useful in preventing postpartum hemorrhage. Isn't that a nice bonus? It can also reduce the total amount of time a woman experiences postpartum bleeding, which typically last between 4-8 weeks. (UGH!)


----------



## 1babysmom

That definitely rings true for me...with my births, I barely bled at all (none until placenta was fully out, then just like a period (though one time i did pass a couple good sized clots but nothing bad) and only for a couple days (heavier for the first couple of hours then tapering off), then light spotting for about a week. REALLY mild. So much BETTER than a regular period for me, actually. And I only drink regular RRL tea, no infusions or anything.


----------



## southernmommie

I am so frustrated!! We moved into this place back in May. I haven't been able to unpack my boxes of books because a couple of my bookcases broke during the move. However, I can't find my book by Susan Weed during Childbearing years!! I have looked through everything!! I don't remember what the tea regime is. SO FRUSTRATED!!


----------



## herbsgirl

I have the book, what do you need?


----------



## Cat77

Hi ladies, officially joining this tribe now. I've been drinking bagged Traditional Medicinals Pregnancy Tea, and Alvita RRLT on and off, no real routine, since about week 22 or so of my pregnancy (I'm 35 weeks today). I finally orded some loose leaf last week and am now preparing to start the infusion regime. (Thanks for posting it herbsgirl)

Do you HAVE to use jars to let the tea steep for the 4+ hours? Can anyone share if they have just made their infusion or day's supply on the stove top in a big pot? Would that make any difference to the effectiveness of the herb?


----------



## margosbachman

I buy my red raspberry leaf and most of my other herbs from Mountain Rose Herbs: www.mountainroseherbs.com. They are an incredible company, committed to organic, sustainable products and carry tons of other amazing products.

I drank lots of red raspberry leaf tea in both of my pregnancies and savored every mugful! I loved adding other herbs such as nettles, alfalfa, milky oats and ginger for a nutrient rich, warming brew.


----------



## herbsgirl

No, you dont have to use Jars. There is a testemonial on this thread I think about using a big pot on the stove

http://www.mothering.com/community/t/347728/red-raspberry-leaf-tea-tribe/1100#post_10350886

Quote:


> bought my RRL loose and would make it in a really big saucepan (about a day and a half's worth of tea). I would bring the water to a boil and toss in a huge, overflowing, fluffy handful of RRL (I would sometimes add a bunch of alfalfa, maybe some hibiscus (yummy!) or a tea bag of some flavored tea (orange spice, peppermint, lemon,... for variation). I would let it steep, covered all day (or overnight). Sometimes I'd sweeten it with honey or brown sugar but usually I'd just drink it unsweetened (to avoid empty calories).


----------



## Cat77

Thanks herbsgirl!


----------



## Jennyfriend1978

I just spent three hours scanning this thread for birth stories lol. In any event, in the 1sttrimester my RRL made me very crampy and the midwife said not to drink as an infusion, just as a tea. I seemed to build up a tolerance to it so I began steeping it overnight and drank (continue to drink) about a quart per day.

I'm now almost 39 weeks and compared with my first pregnancy, BH are much stronger and more frequent (I actually dont rememer having any BH the first time around) They started late in the second trimester and continue to increase, especially after drinking the infusion.

I generally throw a handful each of RRL and nettles, 2 tbl. each of alfalfa, lemon balm, rose hips, and oat tops with a pinch of stevia into a pot. I know this is technically wrong, but I just bring the whole thing to a boil (you're supposed to boil the water first and then pour over herbs) and as soon as it rolls, I kill the heat and cap it for overnight. In the morning I strain it, transfer to a quart jar and move it to the fridge because I can't consume such a quantity of hot tea all day.

I would like to try the 1 ounce to 1 pint straight up RRL brew in labor but I'm concerned that it will taste absolutely disgusting because not only is it hot (yuk) 1 oz is pretty huge for only a pint. So I'm going to experiment with hot RRL brews, milk, and honey and see if I can gt past this enough to want to try it on my baby's birthday.

I should have an update very soon re: the birth and I'm looking forward to sharing. I didn't take any RRL at all with baby #1 so ths should make for an interesting comparison. One thing I do remember is that with DD1 I bled for nearly 6 weeks post partum, so am looking for an improvement here.

Also, I dont know if there is a connection, but I have had no m/s, no constipation, no hemmorhoids this pregnancy (or my last in all fairness, but that was 12 years ago when I was 22 and I'm now 34). I do however have godawful round ligament/pelvic girdle pain from 35 weeks on to the point that walking s uncomfortable.

Ok, that's my overview. I'll check ack in with a full RRL and birth report soon!


----------



## Cat77

Prepped my first infusion this morning. At 3am or thereabouts (my sleeping habits are a mess) I boiled a quart of water on the stovetop, turned the heat off and added about a cup of herbs. At 11am I strained off the herbs, so they've been infusing for roughly 8 hrs. I'm warming a cup's worth very gently in a smaller pan, and will put the remainder in the fridge to drink throughout the day. I tasted it before heating and its pretty strong and tannin-y now so whereas I could have it unsweetened with no problem before, I'll probably be trying different mixes or adding fruit juice going forward. I will be aiming to drink a quart per day the rest of my pregnancy at least 6 days per week.

Happy sipping ladies!


----------



## Jennyfriend1978

Adding a half teaspoon of stevia leaf to your brew will improve the flavor by leaps and bounds-I highly recommend it!


----------



## naturelle

In the first post on this thread, Birth Junky gives the following quote:

"It was not until sometimes after the birth of my daughter that I read a book my mother had brought with her from Scotland entitled Dragged to Light by W.H. Box of Plymouth, England. In it I found the secret of just how to take the tea so it would truly work wonders during labor and delivery. Box said, 'On one ounce of raspberry leaves pour one pint of boiling water, cover and let steep for 30 minutes. Strain, and when the time for delivery is approaching drink the whole as hot as possible.'

Anybody know if this is an ounce of fresh leaves or dried? I imagine an ounce of dried leaves is considerably stronger than an ounce of fresh...

I have been drinking a brew made with fresh leaves every day since the first few weeks of pregnancy, and will definitely be drinking the stronger brew on labour day


----------



## Jennyfriend1978

Naturelle, I can only assume they meant dried because fresh is so seasonal. Also, one ounce of rrl looks like the same volume of herbs as I use for a quart of water and the recipe for labr-day tea only calls for half that, a pint, hence the strong brew.


----------



## herbsgirl

One ounce of Dried Raspberry leaf is a rounding cup.


----------



## baileyb

Hi ladies. I just wanted to crash to ask a quick question. I started drinking RRLT with my second pregnancy and thought that it really helped (like 1000% better!) with my after pains and recovery and just pregnancy and labor in general. I have been wanting to drink it again with this pregnancy but for some reason all tea has been tasting gross to me. Has anyone tried it with some sort of flavored coffee creamer? I know it has more of a black tea flavor so I wonder if that would taste ok in it. I don't really like other sweeteners in my tea but I am usually a coffee drinker, and since coffee has been tasting badly to me too I thought maybe this would be a good sub?


----------



## Jennyfriend1978

So I did a little experiment on myself in preparation for the strong infusion for labor because i knew that the proportions of the strong infusion would probably be unpalatable to me and I wanted to find a way to make it less disgusting!!

So I steeped a half an ounce of RRL in one cup of water for 15 minutes: BLECH

I added a tsp of honey: BLECH

I added some cream and another tsp of honey: MEH.

The tea has a lot of tannins in it, but the 2tsp honey plus cream made it passable.

This tea bares no resemblence whatsoever to my daily iced brews (which are yummy) with rrl, nettle, lemon balm, stevia, oat tops, alfalfa, made with 1 ounce total herbs in 1 quart water. T


----------



## Jennyfriend1978

Oh, and interestingly enough: ive definitely noticed that when I have my regular yummy iced brew, I usually get BH (since week 32) right away and often before I finish the glass.

The strong rrl brew I just had: not a one!!!


----------



## herbsgirl

I am up to around almost .7 of an ounce in around a quart of water or less daily now at least 4 hours usually.... I do get lots of Braxton Hicks from this, my uterus is tight for hours afterwards. I am 33 weeks 2 days. That is close to 1 cup of red raspberry or so

I have gotten used to the tannin taste alot. It isnt the best taste, but I dont really care about that part too much. Hoping for a wonderful birth and recovery, God willing!


----------



## areal42

I haven't read this entire post but bits and pieces. I am 7 weeks pregnant and plan on starting the RRL tea. Can I start it now or should I wait til later?


----------



## Jennyfriend1978

This seems to depend on each individual woman. RRL is generally contraindicated for women who have a history of miscarriage. I don't have that history, but RRL infusion (steeping 4+ hours) gave me what felt like menstrual cramps in the first trimester, so I discontinued use and switched to nettle infusions until 20 weeks.

However, my MW said that a regular ol cup of RRL tea steeped for 3 minutes is just fine in the first trimester. I didn't do that because I prefer iced herbal teas instead of water all through the day, but it's up to u. My MO with any herb or supplement is to use it cautiously, notice how my body reacts, and adjust from there.


----------



## swissmiss2584

How early did you start drinking RRLT?


----------



## splath

I start early, but gradually make stronger infusions the further along I get. Just a cup of "regular" strength (mixed with alfalfa, nettle, lemon balm or skullcap) the first trimester.


----------



## naturelle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jennyfriend1978*
> 
> Naturelle, I can only assume they meant dried because fresh is so seasonal. Also, one ounce of rrl looks like the same volume of herbs as I use for a quart of water and the recipe for labr-day tea only calls for half that, a pint, hence the strong brew.


Hi Jennyfriend, thanks for the reply. I have RRL in my garden all year round but if it is seasonal in more northern climes then it makes sense to assume it's dried, thanks. Interesting that you didn't get BH after drinking the strong brew!

I started drinking the tea at about 6 weeks, but like splath, I gradually make it a little stronger.


----------



## yallcomeback

I've been doing the RRL/nettle infusions but it's getting expensive paying $6 for 100gm from the health food store








Where can I order in bulk that accepts PayPal?(also i'm in Canada) mountain rose herbs does not accept PayPal!


----------



## Jennyfriend1978

Mountain Rose accepts checks- I bet if you called them they would work with you- maybe an international money order or something like that.

As for when I started, it was at 6 weeks but in earnest at 20 weeks when I had built up a tolerance to it and it ceased making me crampy.


----------



## herbsgirl

35 weeks and up to .8 of an ounce now. It seems to bring on strong contractions, but they are not really doing anything to my cervix at this point. Midwife checked me yesterday, cervix is still very high, she never said it was dilated or anything.

The thing is the contractions seem to be getting harder to feel sometimes even though Im up to almost an ounce. I touch my stomach and it can be as hard as a rock, but my level of pain isnt really feeling it much or something, this happens alot. I feel my belly to see if I am having a contraction. I have read alot of women say they didnt realize they were in labor until they were more in active labor or significantly dilated. Other poeple say that when labor starts it goes really fast. Hoping for a fast and easy birth, God Willing!


----------



## Jennyfriend1978

Start small as in a tea, dont infuse it for extended lengths of time, just like regular tea. Then if you feel okay, you can go with it. That was my midwife's advice to me


----------



## 1babysmom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herbsgirl*
> 
> 35 weeks and up to .8 of an ounce now. It seems to bring on strong contractions, but they are not really doing anything to my cervix at this point. Midwife checked me yesterday, cervix is still very high, she never said it was dilated or anything.
> 
> The thing is the contractions seem to be getting harder to feel sometimes even though Im up to almost an ounce. I touch my stomach and it can be as hard as a rock, but my level of pain isnt really feeling it much or something, this happens alot. I feel my belly to see if I am having a contraction. I have read alot of women say they didnt realize they were in labor until they were more in active labor or significantly dilated. Other poeple say that when labor starts it goes really fast. Hoping for a fast and easy birth, God Willing!


RRL never gives me anything but tight BH ctx (if anything at all)...but I am a stretchy 5cm by the time I go into labor each time!


----------



## Teles

I've been drinking two RRL teas every day for a couple weeks now (I'm 38 weeks) and I have never had any kind of ctx from it at all. I'm hoping that it's doing things that I just don't feel


----------



## storygirlcindy

So, I'm brand new to Mothering (a long-time lurker de-lurking!) and haven't read the whole 107 pages of this thread, but have read quite a bit. I'm wondering - has anyone had experience with an irritable uterus and doing the tea, specifically the strong infusions? I have been drinking the tea for about 5 weeks now, but just doing a bag a day following the instructions on the box - I had thought the strong infusions were only for labor day. I also have an irritable uterus and have been having regular, timeable contractions every few minutes since before 28 weeks (I'm almost 34 weeks now. The IU started before I started the tea, and in the quantities I'm drinking it it hasn't seemed to have any effect on the contractions in either way - they're strong and frequent no matter what I do. I'm worried that if I do a stronger infusion it would make my contractions spin out of control or possibly kick-start labor, but I'm also worried after reading parts of this thread that if I'm just drinking a cup or two a day it won't have any real effect. Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## mjdecbaby

I've been drinking a cup brewed with 1 tea bag 1-2 times daily for a couple weeks. I'm 28 weeks today. I started this week to do the 4 hour infusion with just 1 tea bag since my bulk shipment only arrived tonight. Not too long after drinking it, I had pretty intense BH that I can only assume was a result. Not pain but intense tightening and feeling pretty swoony, like my heart is beating fast and I need to sit down. Is this ok? I'm not gonna go into labor when I increase my infusion dosage am I? I think I'll have to keep my consumption isolated to nighttime- don't want to swoon at work.


----------



## herbsgirl

My uterus responded pretty good to the Raspberry, it made it tighten usually. When I started the strong raspberry infusions consistently at 25 weeks , my uterus was hard for an hour or more afterward it seems like alot and the more raspberry I added, the harder my uterus felt maybe? But the deal is, no matter how hard my uterus was, no matter how many contractions I had, it didnt make a bit of difference so far in affecting my cervix. I am 35 weeks 6 days, midwife checked me at almost 35 weeks, and she never said anything about me being dilated, it was very high. I am up to a heaping cup of raspberry, hoping to increase to one ounce God Willing


----------



## autumnsummers

> Gotta love Raspberry tea as a nourishing tonic for moms-to-be. While I haven't read all the pages I have seen the last few, and I would agree about steeping Raspberry like a regular tea for up to 10 minutes; otherwise you are going to extract more tannins than you need. For Storygirlcindy I would suggest you consult with a midwife or Naturopathic Physician familiar with herbs as there are other herbs that could possibly be useful in helping with early contractions.
> 
> I also love the tea blend from Jennyfriend of rrl, nettle, Lemon Balm, Stevia, Oat seed, Alfalfa, made with 1 ounce total herbs in 1 quart water. They are all nourishing herbs that are full of vitamins and minerals and safe for pregnancy. You don't have to take Raspberry by itself to get the benefits.
Click to expand...


----------



## sunshine28

Can anyone help with how much to take in tincture form? Quantum is the company I have.

Thanks.


----------



## sunshine28

Can anyone help with how much to take in tincture form? Quantum is the company I have.

Thanks.


----------



## plumbermama

HI all

Love, love love this thread! Thanks so much to all of you wise ones out there who are taking the time to spread your knowledge.







I am 33 weeks with my second right now and plan on starting the RRT immediately! I will go onto the strong infusions in a couple weeks and plan on trying to get in the super strong infusion once labour starts (hope that it will stay down, I puked through my whole first labour  I do have a question, however. My sister has a two horned uterus and gave birth to her son at 34 weeks, placenta got stuck way up there, lots of blood loss, pain and surgery after she got him out. That was a year ago. She is wanting to get pregnant again soon and I want to sing RRLT praises to her but am unsure whether this would be a helpful or harmful thing with her history? If anyone has any experience or ideas on this I would greatly appreciate a response. Thanks!


----------



## herbsgirl

I dont have experience with your sister's situation, but RRL is specificly good for the uterine muscles. My opinion is that it would help the uterus work at its best? no matter what the shape?


----------



## plumbermama

Thanks Herbsgirl, would you recommend her following the same routine as normal then, all throughout the pregnancy? I've heard that it can cause miscarriage in early pregnancy but almost everyone on this thread seems to have experienced no problems with that...... is that all just myth???


----------



## incorrigible

I can't drink it during the first trimester. It causes some mild uterine tensing. Most people don't seem to even feel it. It's kind of like uterine exercises. lol I'm prone to early miscarriages, though, and that mild tensing is enough to trigger a miscarriage. I think that drinking a really strong infusion of rrl in the first trimester would probably put most people at risk for miscarriage though. I always recommend waiting until the second trimester to start with even weak infusions, to be on the safe side.


----------



## herbsgirl

I recomend 18 weeks as a good starting time, and gradually up the dosage starting with a tablespoon or so of red raspberry and 15 minutes steeping time, upping it to 1/4 cup and 4 hours steeping time by 28 weeks, Then upping it gradually week by week until you are 1 quart water to heaping 1/2 cup by 32 weeks, then 1 cup by 37 weeks


----------



## swissmiss2584

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herbsgirl*
> 
> The thing is the contractions seem to be getting harder to feel sometimes even though Im up to almost an ounce. I touch my stomach and it can be as hard as a rock, but my level of pain isnt really feeling it much or something, this happens alot. I feel my belly to see if I am having a contraction. I have read alot of women say they didnt realize they were in labor until they were more in active labor or significantly dilated. Other poeple say that when labor starts it goes really fast. Hoping for a fast and easy birth, God Willing!


I would say that this sounded like me! What I thought was really hard Braxton hicks were probably painless contractions the day I went into active painful labor. We were out all day doing yard work and I was getting some crazy strong contractions with no pain. My belly was so hard. I didn't feel the pain until after DTD that night and then my water broke. From the time I felt painful contractions to the time dd came out was 4 hours!! I was drinking tons of RRLT by the end of my pregnancy. I started off slowly in the 2nd trimester and worked my way up. I was even drinking it through my labor and 2 hr pushing. I think RRLT may be a contributing factor in not feeling contractions in early labor. Fine with me!!


----------



## naturelle

Anyone else using FRESH raspberry leaf? I'm drinking 1-2 cups a day and plan on making stronger brews from roughly week 35 and then the real strong brew for labour, but I don't know how strong I'm making it compared to the quantities listed by others here, which use dried herbs or ready-made teabags.

Dried RRL is not available to purchase where I live, and besides, I refuse to buy something processed when I have the actual herb growing on (or rather, practically taking over) my land. If I were to dry my own, how would I do that? I'm thinking about putting it in the oven on a very low heat, or maybe should I use my friend's dehydrator? Any tips?

Thanks


----------



## echospiritwarrior

Back in the tribe! It'll be exciting to see what comes of it this time. So far 3 children and less than 6 hours of labor. This is good stuff mamas!


----------



## swissmiss2584

I'm going to start RRLT again soon!! Pregnant with my 2nd. My first was 4 hrs but 2 of those hrs were pushing.


----------



## autumnsummers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danielsmom*
> 
> Hi, I want to join your tribe!
> 
> I have access to plenty of raspberry bushes (organically grown) and I was wondering...do I just pick the leaves and brew them? Also, where can I get Susun Weed's recipe for the tea?
> 
> I picked some leaves yesterday but don't knoiw if I should dry them out for the winter (and how to do that) or just brew them fresh while I can. I should be able to get a fresh stash until the end of October.





> That is wonderful that you have plenty of Raspberry growing on your land. To dry the leaves a dehydrator would work very well. Also you can lay the leaves in a basket or on a screen in a single layer and place the screen or basket in a place out of direct sunlight and somewhere with some airflow and bit of warmth. If you choose to use an oven, use a setting no higher than 150 degrees - 100 degrees would be even better. Once the leaves are dry store them in an airtight container out of direct light.
> 
> Typically, dried herbs make a more concentrated tea as it's easier for the medicinal properties to extract into water from a dried plant than from a fresh plant. In general use triple the amount of fresh herbs for tea as you would dry herb.
Click to expand...


----------



## naturelle

Great information autumnsummers! Thanks very much!


----------



## 1babysmom

So I'm experiencing something interesting, and wondering if anyone else has encountered this as well. Since I've been doing the RRL tea 3x/day for about 2 weeks now (but was doing it before that, just not as often), I'm suddenly not gaining weight anymore..in fact I've LOST about 2lbs from where I was at at my weigh in last week. That is BIG for me this time. Really the RRL is my only change. I recently started counting my calories, but just that- COUNTING them. I started to see if I was just eating WAY too much or something, because I've gained steadily throughout this pregnancy, moreso than my past (and I'm already a high- almost 50lb- gainer with each pregnancy so seeing those big numbers come even earlier is nerve wracking!), but I realized I didn't really have to cut or change anything. And I was already drinking an average of about 120oz of water every day. I've also been more "regular" without any supplemental help (though it was only an occasional problem in the past) and RRL hasn't ever noticeably affected that for me before (I've used it each pregnancy in the same way). So I don't know whether it's the RRL contributing to these changes or not, but it would sure seem like it!!! But anyway, it's just been pretty BIG for me since weight has been a huge challenge this pregnancy.


----------



## herbsgirl

Yes, RRL infusions lower my blood sugar. If I eat a peanut butter sandwich on wheat bread and drink some infusion before going to sleep, my blood sugar has been in the 80s for fasting, latley a few times....

Also RRL infusion after meals helps to keep blood sugar down. It makes sense that it would help you with your wieght!


----------



## 1babysmom

Interesting. Though I always have very normal BGL's, occasionally low (not enough to consider myself "low" overall)....so I wonder if it would still affect me in the same way? It doesn't seem to ever SEND me too low or anything....?


----------



## herbsgirl

Well, I have gestational diabetes, so by drinking it, its a way I can control my blood sugar better. I get hungry quicker if I drink RRL after I eat.

I am going in for a pitocen induction tommarow my due date, tried an induction on Tuesday, while it did start to do something, it didnt do significantly alot... Still drinking my RRL infusions pretty faithfully. Ive missed less than a week the whole 3rd trimester. Ive been drinking close to 1 oz for 4-5 weeks and I upped it to 1 oz at 37 weeks. Uterus seems strong, but everything still needs to be just right for LO to be born, her head needs to drop down into pelvis more. Would appriciate prayers for a safe birth before during and after for me and baby. Hoping RRL helps and I can have a good birth, God willing!


----------



## 1babysmom

That is very interesting for GD! RRL does satiate me for a time but it doesn't make me eat less, unfortunately.









Definitely praying it's a quick and easy process for you!!!!! Good luck!!


----------



## kellykins

I bought a lb of rrl at the end of my pregnancy with my second (3.5 years ago) and it has been in the freezer since. I was not good about using it and used it very weak compared to what is described here ( something like a tablespoon to a 10oz mug). Ended up two weeks past date and hemmoraged badly - enough to nearly need a transfusion.
I am now 36 weeks (ok almost 36 weeks) and am just now getting out the rrl.... The same rrl that was in the deep freeze for 3 years. I assume it is still good?
I am currently making an infusion as described in this thread -scaled- to 2cup water, 1/2cup rrl tea.... I also added chamomile, lavender and rose hip ( a pinch of that, a sprinkle of this....)
I am now in the care of a great OB as my MW moved to Alaska and I had some issues early on. She is usually very easy going with going past dates but with my history would like to see that not happen again - but using as natural methods as possible for getting things going. I figure RRL will not hurt

Anodyne know how long rrl keeps? Like I said, mine has been in the freezer for 3 years- but a deep freeze, non self defrosting one.


----------



## merenwen

Kelly, I could be wrong but herbs do have an expiry date. They don't go bad per se, but they do loose their medicinal properties.

Frozen herbs are to be used within 6 months, dried herbs within a year. So I'm not sure your RRL will be helpful.

I hope another member can prove me wrong though







.

QUESTION to everyone:

I've been drinking (almost) faithfully my RRL for the past 2 months. I'm almost 18 weeks now and I've been having some strong BH.

My midwife got a bit concerned and checked my cervix: all good. Baby's doing great, belly is the right size.

However, she told me that my womb is really tonic and tight which means I'm going to get more and more of those. Great







.

So here's my question: is it a good idea to carry on with the RRL tea ? So far I take 2 tsp for a cup of water, usually steeping for 5/10min.

I'm also supposed to take some spasfon but I don't really want to. Any herbs I could safely ad to the RRL to relax my womb ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## echospiritwarrior

I always had very sting BH all my pgs


----------



## merenwen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *echospiritwarrior*
> 
> I always had very sting BH all my pgs


And you drank RRLT nonetheless ?


----------



## plumbermama

Herbsgirl, wondering how everything went for you??? Praying that if you are still in the midst of the birth that everything is going well for you and the little one....









On another note, I am due on the 19 of March, 2013 and am up to 1/2 cup of RRLT in 4 cups of water steeped for an hour. I plan on upping in small amounts as the weeks go on but so far feel absolutely nothing other than a little light headed after I down a couple cups. I got my sister to start drinking to help with her heavy periods and she had 1 cup with a tsp. of RRLT steeped for 10 min. and then had crazy cramps for twenty min. after... What gives? I have never felt what a BH contraction feels like with my first pregnancy or this one and haven't ever noticed a twinge no matter how much or how strong I make it. Are some people just really sensitive to herbs and the like?


----------



## kellykins

Well, I drank the tea I made with the old RRL I had in the freezer, no effect on how I felt, which was a surprise as I was expecting at least a tightening feeling this late on in pg. I got some more at Whole Foods and made the tea again yesterday (I did 1/2cup RRL to 2 cup water, steep just over an hour. Also added some rosehip, chamomile and nettle to the mix.) Same big ol' nothing effect. I went ahead and ordered another 1lb bag through amazon (tip: if you happen to have Prime, you can order Frontier organic RRL in bulk from amazon for about $2 more a pound than what youw ould pay Frontier wholesale, and Frontier charges shipping!) Hoping that since it will still be in a sealed pack it will be as fresh as can be and will be high test stuff. 

I am "due" on the 30th of this month but she has my permission to come out after the16th, lol my daughets birthday party


----------



## sarakrahn

I have been following this thread and finally decided to join. I'm 17 week along and was wondering how much rrlt I should drink to start off and what to build up to. And also should I take the tea or the infusion which, as I understand, is much stronger.


----------



## AshleeRose

Can you still get the benefits of RRL tea if you decide to wait until you are full term (37 weeks)? How many cups a day at this point in your pregnancy?

I'm 18 weeks tomorrow and I have 2 very healthy previous pregnancies, but I would rather just wait a bit to start drinking it.


----------



## kellykins

Well, that was wierd... Trying to confirm I had my mix right and I stumbled upon my first post to this thread.... in 2005!! wild.

Ashlee, I would think it would still do the job.. I am 37.5 weeks and have not been consistent about the tea as of yet. I have a strong infusion mix going right now - which is what I thought I remembered to do? I have the 1 packed cup leaves to 4 cups water and steep for up to an hour mix going now. This will be my second "batch" at this strength. I will drink this a cup at a time over the course of today and tomorrow. I am not positive I am doing this right, so don't take my word for it


----------



## 1babysmom

Anybody here have an opinion on "tooo much" RRL tea?? I am not really concerned about getting too much because I just don't believe it to be much of a risk (I drink a strong tea 2-3 times a day) but the topic has come up on a few places lately and I wondered what this group thought.


----------



## purpledragonfly

Alright, so I said I would post when I had my baby. The labor was quite intense, so I think my uterus was very toned indeed, thanks for sure in part to the rrlt. Lasted 6 1/2 hr, short 15 min pushing phase, only 2 small pushes of it were actually voluntary on my part, the rest was involuntary, so easy on my part. My first labor was 13 1/2 hr. with a hard 3 hr pushing phase.


----------



## purpledragonfly

Oh, and I drank rrlt with my first, and the infusion with my second.


----------



## sandwiches

I have a side note about RRL. My DH has chronic neck pain from tension and I realized RRL might help. I have been brewing strong iced tea with lime, red zinger and stevia and we've both been drinking about 2 glasses a day. He said it helped him immediately! He is a super skeptic and doesn't believe in "witch doctor stuff" as he calls it, lol. But he swears by this. He said he can tell when he needs to drink another glass. Has anyone had any other side benefits beyond a super toned uterus?


----------



## yallcomeback

So everyone says the tea gives *more* BH... I've been doing infusion since 14 weeks, I'm now 24 weeks (with twins) and I hardly get any BH except on the rare days when I don't drink my infusion. Anyone else experience this?? Is it a negative thing?


----------



## Quinalla

RRL tea never gives me BH, first birth was fast and intense, could just be the way I birth, but I think the RRL tea at least helped!


----------



## xiola

I'm ordering my RRL now. I'll have to come back and get the instructions. I know with both of my girls I drank it starting at like 30 weeks and both labors were great! 8 hours and 1 1/2 hours. With my last one being so fast I'm curious as to what will happen this time.


----------



## inconditus

I'm not going to lie... I haven't read all the pages so I'm sorry if this was mentioned somewhere in the last several years









I'm 23 weeks, starting RRLT now after deciding to forgo a Rhogam shot and take my 1-2% chances of being sensitized during pregnancy. I've read from several sources that altering diet and drinking this tea can lower your chances even more of having a negative response to LO. Does anyone know the amount of tea I should be drinking? When I try to look it up or read about it the amount is never mentioned or "good amount." Whatever that means.

I just got some today and blah is it expensive. $5 for 16 tea packages (the only kind my healthfoood store sold.) I'm hoping to find some loose but, say, if I were to keep that style and drank 3 cups a day that would be $30ish a month, plus my stupid expensive NOW prenatals would be $60 a month. Blah. I know it's good for baby but I'm wondering if there is an online vendor that sells significantly cheaper. I'm going to check out an herb shop by my MW this upcoming thursday.


----------



## hollydolls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inconditus*
> 
> I just got some today and blah is it expensive. $5 for 16 tea packages (the only kind my healthfoood store sold.) I'm hoping to find some loose but, say, if I were to keep that style and drank 3 cups a day that would be $30ish a month, plus my stupid expensive NOW prenatals would be $60 a month. Blah. I know it's good for baby but I'm wondering if there is an online vendor that sells significantly cheaper. I'm going to check out an herb shop by my MW this upcoming thursday.


I purchased all the herbs myself and made it at home. I think I got them from the Bulk Herb Store. (They have tea bags that you can iron to seal and use if you prefer that method, but I just did loose.) I also was able to customize what I was drinking -- more or less raspberry leaf as the pregnancy progressed, for example.

I also got rose hips, nettles, oat straw, alfalfa, and lemon balm. I think I spent about $65 and it lasted through my pregnancy. I don't think I used even half. I made it using about 1/4c herbs to 12oz of water.


----------



## Quinalla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inconditus*
> 
> I'm not going to lie... I haven't read all the pages so I'm sorry if this was mentioned somewhere in the last several years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 23 weeks, starting RRLT now after deciding to forgo a Rhogam shot and take my 1-2% chances of being sensitized during pregnancy. I've read from several sources that altering diet and drinking this tea can lower your chances even more of having a negative response to LO. Does anyone know the amount of tea I should be drinking? When I try to look it up or read about it the amount is never mentioned or "good amount." Whatever that means.
> 
> I just got some today and blah is it expensive. $5 for 16 tea packages (the only kind my healthfoood store sold.) I'm hoping to find some loose but, say, if I were to keep that style and drank 3 cups a day that would be $30ish a month, plus my stupid expensive NOW prenatals would be $60 a month. Blah. I know it's good for baby but I'm wondering if there is an online vendor that sells significantly cheaper. I'm going to check out an herb shop by my MW this upcoming thursday.


Yeah, definitely buy online somewhere if there isn't a place to buy bulk herbs nearby. Even amazon.com has several vendors, just get yourself a lb of RRL and if there is anything else you want to add, a 1lb of RRL will last quite awhile and is way cheaper than getting individual tea bags. Just get some type of tea infuser (there are plenty that you can sit on/chain to a tea cup) or make your tea in batches and drink it cold/iced, then you can strain the leaves out with any kind of tight weave strainer.

There is really no agreed to amount to drink, I try to do 1-2 cups a day of tea myself, but some people drink a lot more especially in the 3rd trimester.


----------



## short mom

I have not read all the post but I would like to add that the tea is also very useful after birth. It is a uterine toner and helps with the cramps after birth. Not to mention the boost of vitamin c. My after birth pains were intense after my third child and the tea seemed to help.


----------



## swissmiss2584

Are the medicinal properties of the RRLT still there when made ahead of time and refrigerated to drink cold?


----------



## sillysapling

I've been drinking the tea for a while and then the other day I just suddenly developed this strong aversion to it. I was good about making it and drinking it and all that, then I just completely lost all desire and started feeling like it would be better not to make it. There wasn't any physical effects from the tea that I noticed.

Has anyone else experienced this? My body's been so good at letting me know what I should and shouldn't eat so far that I'm hesitant to go against it, but I'd really like to get the benefits of the rrlt.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swissmiss2584*
> 
> Are the medicinal properties of the RRLT still there when made ahead of time and refrigerated to drink cold?


I've heard that the tea can be drunk cold like that, so I'd hope not. I don't think there's any reason that cold would hurt the medicinal properties, especially since you aren't freezing it. It may go bad after long enough, but that's the only thing I could think of. I don't know for certain, though.


----------



## Litalove

Hello,

I would like to also chime in that I just delivered my second baby after doing the RRL tea regimen throughout my pregnancy. I did the super strong brew as I was just starting early labor. Within about 3 hours, my labor kicked in fast and furious, and my sweet baby boy Julius was born after only 3 pushes (about 2 minutes total of pushing) and only 5 hours of labor! (my first labor was like 24 hours) It went so fast that the midwife almost didn't make it in time for the birth. As nice as it was to have such a short labor, it did seem that because of how quickly my cervix dilated the labor was even more painful and intense. (I know they say you forget how painful labor is, but my first birth seemed nowhere NEAR that painful) The suddenness of how quickly the baby arrived felt somewhat traumatic on both of us. However, my uterus has been recovering very quickly -- the birth was only one week ago and my uterus is almost back to it's normal size and my bleeding has basically stopped. The midwife was totally amazed when she came to do a checkup.

So, based on my experience, the red raspberry leaf tea is definitely worth it and seems to really work in speeding up the labor, but get ready for a wild ride!! It was not the tranquil, meditative birth I had been envisioning!!

Litalove


----------



## 1babysmom

Okay can somebody clarify something for me??? I keep reading that RRL tea, particularly at the onset of labor, needs to be as hot as tolerable. WHY?? I can't find out WHY it is apparently more effective when hot...??

I only drink my RRL tea hot or at least warm because I hate it cold (fresh mug each time), but I would like to know what the deal is with it being as hot as tolerable for that purpose.


----------



## sillysapling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1babysmom*
> 
> Okay can somebody clarify something for me??? I keep reading that RRL tea, particularly at the onset of labor, needs to be as hot as tolerable. WHY?? I can't find out WHY it is apparently more effective when hot...??
> 
> I only drink my RRL tea hot or at least warm because I hate it cold (fresh mug each time), but I would like to know what the deal is with it being as hot as tolerable for that purpose.


I am not a physician and I've never heard that, I'm just speculating:

A lot of the things that seem to be suggested for inducing labor/helping it along are things that effect bowel movements (ex. eating spicy food) and I've seen some people speculate that this is probably why. I've had doctors suggest drinking hot drink for constipation because it stimulates the intestine muscles or something. The RRL tea is supposed to start contractions, maybe making it hot makes the contractions even stronger by stimulating the muscles more?


----------



## swissmiss2584

Mine was
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Litalove*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I would like to also chime in that I just delivered my second baby after doing the RRL tea regimen throughout my pregnancy. I did the super strong brew as I was just starting early labor. Within about 3 hours, my labor kicked in fast and furious, and my sweet baby boy Julius was born after only 3 pushes (about 2 minutes total of pushing) and only 5 hours of labor! (my first labor was like 24 hours) It went so fast that the midwife almost didn't make it in time for the birth. As nice as it was to have such a short labor, it did seem that because of how quickly my cervix dilated the labor was even more painful and intense. (I know they say you forget how painful labor is, but my first birth seemed nowhere NEAR that painful) The suddenness of how quickly the baby arrived felt somewhat traumatic on both of us. However, my uterus has been recovering very quickly -- the birth was only one week ago and my uterus is almost back to it's normal size and my bleeding has basically stopped. The midwife was totally amazed when she came to do a checkup.
> 
> So, based on my experience, the red raspberry leaf tea is definitely worth it and seems to really work in speeding up the labor, but get ready for a wild ride!! It was not the tranquil, meditative birth I had been envisioning!!
> 
> Litalove


mine was definitely fast and furious! 4 hrs from start to finish. I was traumatized for awhile after it. It was my first pregnancy. My midwife was shocked at how quickly it went. Now that I know what to expect I pray that this next labor goes fast like my first.


----------



## Chuzzie

Joining the RRLT train here. 14 weeks along and previous student midwife (one day I'll finish!). I have heard much about the wonders of RRLT in pregnancy, but never the part about the super-concentrate before labor. I've never seen any laboring moms do it either, or heard any midwives "prescribe" it. Although I don't want my labor to happen so fast that I feel traumatized & possibly jipped, the idea that things are sped up is pretty appealing (especially for the notoriously long first-time-labor)!!

I did not read the entire 110 pages of this thread, so forgive me if this has been answered over & over, but is there any evidence out there about this phenomenon, outside of anecdotal? I'm not a skeptic, just curious to read up on what's available...


----------



## sillysapling

I'd never heard of using a strong dose to speed labor along. My mom had a really fast labor with me (first and only birth), so I don't think I'd try it at the start of labor since I may have a fast one anyways- but if it gets long, I'll definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## naturelle

As far as I know, there is only anecdotal evidence for the effects of RRL.

If you don't know about the super-strong dose, you should check out the first page of the thread. Happy birthing ladies!


----------



## echospiritwarrior

I think there are a lot of reasons why people do not like to do studies on pregnant mamas which is why there are so few.

But to chime in on the anecdotal, I've used it all three pregnancies (and begore hand for other women's issues) and labored less than 6 hours with everyone so far. May be the way my body does it. May be the tea. Maybe it's a mind set. Who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuzzie*
> 
> Joining the RRLT train here. 14 weeks along and previous student midwife (one day I'll finish!). I have heard much about the wonders of RRLT in pregnancy, but never the part about the super-concentrate before labor. I've never seen any laboring moms do it either, or heard any midwives "prescribe" it. Although I don't want my labor to happen so fast that I feel traumatized & possibly jipped, the idea that things are sped up is pretty appealing (especially for the notoriously long first-time-labor)!!
> 
> I did not read the entire 110 pages of this thread, so forgive me if this has been answered over & over, but is there any evidence out there about this phenomenon, outside of anecdotal? I'm not a skeptic, just curious to read up on what's available...


----------



## Jillgayle

Hi -

I'm 22 weeks and after hearing about the benefits of RRLT, and having a very long 24 hour + the first, i would like to start using it as a supplement. I am hoping that someone would be kind of enough to point me to the page on this thread where i can find instructions for use, or type up a quick summary of dose amounts for now and leading up to labor (including the infusion). Thank you!


----------



## herbsgirl

HI, I am back. here is an update on my labor and birth. I need to give all glory to God!

http://forum.beeyoutiful.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=762&start=75

Quote:


> updating this thread...God protected me and helped my uterus to work! Praise his name! Kayla Ann was born March 1st, uterus was firm pretty much everytime they checked for the most part, Lost 100 cc blood with placenta.... God be praised


----------



## Earthy Midwife

This is my tried and true recipe that the midwives in my state have been using for decades.

http://motherearthmidwife.wordpress.com/category/pregnancy-health-tips/

Scroll down a little but it should be very near the top. 

Just tried the link and it's not quite working right, but if you go to the page and hit "Pregnancy Health Tips" you'll find it.


----------



## swissmiss2584

Does raspberry leaf tea strengthen the bag of waters?


----------



## chispita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swissmiss2584*
> 
> Does raspberry leaf tea strengthen the bag of waters?


I've heard that vitamin C does, no idea about RRL.


----------



## Earthy Midwife

Raspberry Leaf tea (it does not need to just be Red btw, all raspberry leaves work) tones the uterus. It is good nutrition that makes a strong bag of waters.


----------



## Earthy Midwife

Here is the way we Michigan midwives usually use it as "pregnancy tea" 

http://motherearthmidwifery.com/category/pregnancy-health-tips/


----------



## ERowlands

I began at 31 weeks. I am now 36 weeks. the tea gives me regular contractions helping to tone my uterus but my midwife was horrified I hadn't waited until week 37.
Why is this?
I find just one cup will give me at least 8 braxton hicks so I consider that enough for now. Towards the very end I may increase.


----------



## crunchymama19

ERowlands - My midwives were fine with me starting it after 16 weeks as long as I started out with weaker tea. Still going at 23 weeks with no problem and very gradually increasing the strength.


----------



## mommy2noah

I just learned about all of this today (mostly from perusing this thread), and I've been doing a lot of reading elsewhere to research and I just read that you shouldn't drink RRLT if you've had a previous c-section. Anybody know why? Drinking it anyway? Success story using it after a section?

Also, I'm very interested in all the benefits that can be had by drinking the tea. The only thing I'm worried about is having a labor that goes so fast that I don't get to have the epi (sorry, I'm a sissy and a proud epi user). If I decide to drink it can I do it and maybe not up it to such a large quantity in my last weeks? Would I still reap most of the benefits? Any helpful advice would be appreciated.

Just FYI, I am currently 23wks long, and my section was 7.5yrs ago.


----------



## mommy2noah

Hmmm. Now I just came accross this -

http://voices.yahoo.com/benefits-red-raspberry-leaf-tea-during-pregnancy-131783.html?cat=68

which says: "It can be especially beneficial for women who are planning a vbac (vaginal birth after cesarean) since their uterus was cut open during a c-section."

This is exactly why I thought about drinking the tea - because I'm going for a VBAC and would love to avoid a repeat section.


----------



## Earthy Midwife

Some people are more sensitive to RRLT than others. It does not sound like your BH contractions were anything more than just that. I have clients drink it all pregnancy long. You should always listen to YOUR midwife, because she knows YOU, but I have only had maybe one or two women I told to stop and wait because they were contracting too much. Not sure if that helps you any.


----------



## cynthiamoon

Finally joining in at 27 weeks!!

I was lucky to find that Herbs and Arts in Denver near me carries RRL as well as a Pregnancy Tea blend that has some RRL, nettle, and some spearmint and other things for flavor. I mixed the two and think it is DELICIOUS iced and spiked with chia seeds, and so does my husband, lol. I told him this would be great for his uterus too .

I am planning on taking about 2 cups a day brewed at 1TBS per cup of strength and steeped overnight.

When I am full term, and labor is nearer, I will plan to increase this and consider the super-strong brew on the way to the hospital.


----------



## swissmiss2584

Once you are 37 weeks do you drink an unlimited amount of RRL tea?


----------



## Earthy Midwife

3-4 cups per day usually.


----------



## cynthiamoon

Can I get high on this tea?

I've been drinking an infusion of RRL, nettles and mint for a few weeks now (2:2:1 ratio; 1TBL per 8oz), and notice that when I down my glass quickly, I get a very "buzzy" feeling, like after too much coffee or like the very beginning of alcohol kicking in. It fades pretty quickly though.

Is this normal, or should I worry that the local herbalist is spiking the jars?


----------



## electricalaskan

I am new to Mothering, and joined specifically so I can become a member of this "tribe"!

I am exactly 24 weeks as of today, with a baby girl! Incredibly excited!

Toward the beginning of my pregnancy, a friend of mine came to me and told me she wanted to give me a tea recipe. She is just a year older than I am (I'm 28), very petite and athletic. She started earlier on growing her family, and has two boys. She is maybe 4'11" and so, so tiny; she said both of her boys were over 9 lbs. each and she gave birth naturally, no epidural, with no tearing. She added that within three or four days of giving birth, she went back to wearing pre-maternity clothes! She said the secret was a tea recipe that a family friend had given her. It took her a little while to find it, but about two weeks ago she sent it to me.

I went to our local natural foods store and found all the ingredients I needed for a two-month supply well under $20 (great for Alaska!). I pre-made two weeks' worth of the mixture and am 12 days through it. More on that in a few!

A week before I began drinking the tea, I was starting to have several Braxton Hicks contractions per day; 7 or 8, with tightening across the lower belly. It wasn't *painful* but it certainly was uncomfortable. After I began drinking the tea, I only get one or two mildly uncomfortable "belly stretching" sensations per week! I also imposed my water consumption in general.

I have been doing more reading to follow up on others' experiences with the tea and this has been one of the best discussion boards I have found. It seems quiet now, but maybe it'll pick back up =)

So, I purchased two cheesecloths, cut them up into appropriately-sized pieces, and in each bundle I place the following:

2 TBSP red raspberry leaf
2 TBSP nettle leaf
1 TSP alfalfa
1 TSP spearmint (will switch to rosehips later for nursing)

I keep the bundles in a tightly-sealed Ball jar (1 QT) in a cupboard for easy, hassle-free preparation.

Each night, I set a kettle of water on the stove and let the water boil. I toss a tea bundle into a quart jar, fill the jar as much as possible, and tightly seal with the jar's lid. I'm prone to setting it in the refrigerator right after, as they glass stays hot for a very long time (I always use mitts!). In the morning, I get a dark amber concoction! I use a spoon to pop off the lid and scoop out the bundle, squeeze the remaining mixture in the jar, and pour in some honey. The honey doesn't always absorb quickly so I'll leave the mixture on the counter for a while, then return it to the refrigerator. After that I've got a nice, cold sweetened iced tea! It tastes pleasant and I feel good drinking it =)

I'm on page 23 of the posts; still have many more to go! Would love to hear more of your thoughts if you'd like to share. =)


----------



## electricalaskan

I have a specific question this time! Did any of you ladies have different smelling/colored urine after starting the routine? I drink two quarts of water per day plus the RRL/nettles/alfalfa/spearmint concoction. My friend told me this mix assists in clearing waste from the placenta. Is that what is going on? Do I up my water consumption? I do mix honey into my tea, if that makes a difference!

EDIT: Could it also be the pre-natal vitamins I am taking? I go in for my glucose test on Friday and am terrified of gestational diabetes!


----------



## 100%mom

I've never noticed different urine with drinking my tea. Right now I make my tea with peppermint, rosehips, dandelion and raspberry leaf. I drink 2 cups a day.


----------



## electricalaskan

Thanks! I am going to skip my pre-natals for a day and see if that changes things =) How far along are you? I'm 24w3d and have been taking the tea for about two weeks. I outlined my recipe above, based off of what a friend locally took. I plan on trading peppermint for rosehips after the baby arrives, because I hear mint can complicate breastfeeding.


----------



## Kalush1

Congrats on the pregnancy, baby girls are great! I'm excited that someone posted on this thread lately. I found it a couple months ago when I was reading everything I could about rrl tea. I was cleaning out my tea cupboard and found the box I had from my pregnancy with DD, I only drank a cup or two then tea never sounded good then. I remembered that I had liked it and wondered if I could start drinking it again. I was excited to learn all the great things about it. We are ttc our second and I'm hoping this will help me be in good shape for it. I started taking it 6 weeks ago, this cycle has been by far the most regular, still breastfeeding so ovulation isn't on a set date and my lp is still really short at 8 days now.
I've been making my tea with rasberry leaf, peppermint, nettle and dandelion. I've drank mint tea most of the time while breastfeeding, I had issues with oversupply though so I never worried about it.
I'm excited to hear how the rest of your pregnancy and birth go!


----------



## electricalaskan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalush1*
> 
> Congrats on the pregnancy, baby girls are great! I'm excited that someone posted on this thread lately. I found it a couple months ago when I was reading everything I could about rrl tea. I was cleaning out my tea cupboard and found the box I had from my pregnancy with DD, I only drank a cup or two then tea never sounded good then. I remembered that I had liked it and wondered if I could start drinking it again. I was excited to learn all the great things about it. We are ttc our second and I'm hoping this will help me be in good shape for it. I started taking it 6 weeks ago, this cycle has been by far the most regular, still breastfeeding so ovulation isn't on a set date and my lp is still really short at 8 days now.
> I've been making my tea with rasberry leaf, peppermint, nettle and dandelion. I've drank mint tea most of the time while breastfeeding, I had issues with oversupply though so I never worried about it.
> I'm excited to hear how the rest of your pregnancy and birth go!


That's how I found this board, too!!! Researching! =) I'll keep you updated for sure. Friday I told my physician I was using it. She looked at me a little funny and asked how it was going; I told her all is well. She just told me to immediately discontinue if I get cramps, but to otherwise go for it. Phew!

Best of luck to you and your family =) I hope it all works out for you very soon!!!


----------



## jsilly

Hello everyone! I'm not pregnant but currently TTC. I'm starting with one cup of Red Raspberry leaf tea a day. I bought Frontier Organic. I love it. I don't add anything to it and drink it hot although it's been 80 degrees+. I may try it iced to see how it is but according to my old acupuncturist I was supposed to avoid iced drinks. Boo. Something about I have to avoid cold foods when I'm TTC. I had two missed miscarriages last year and a chemical two weeks ago. I hope to get pregnant soon and give my four year old son a brother or a sister . Best of luck to all! Oh and I want you to know I read every page of this post on my cell phone. 74 pages!!!! Insane!


----------



## philoSophia926

This is really interesting!! I'm 8 weeks, and want to have a VBAC. After my first birth experience with my DD, who was born by emergency c-section because she couldn't fit through my pelvis, I'm open to trying just about anything, within reason, this time around.


----------



## cynthia mosher

Hitching a ride on this very popular discussion.









Check out our Due Date Clubs here at Mothering. You can chat with other moms due the same month as you and get mutual support and sharing of experiences through your pregnancies. You'll find the Due Date Clubs here. Just find yours and click Join This Group to have instant access and posting privileges: http://www.mothering.com/community/groups/tagged/tag/2013-due-date-clubs


----------



## rielly

Hi there, I'm 38 weeks and just started drinking the tea today (bc I tend to have lots of BH's anyway, so I didn't want to help things along too much). This is my 2nd PG. My DD was born at 38w1d after no RRLT and 8 hours of active labor. I think I skip early labor bc I'm always contracting.

I'm at that point where I'm anxious to meet the baby, and not be PG any longer. I really hope this helps. I will let everyone know what happens.

And just curious, anyone out there hang on much longer w a second baby than a first?

Edited for spelling


----------



## MonP'titBoudain

Rielly, I hate to tell you, I went longer with every baby. #1-35w5d, #2-39w3d, #3-41w1d. Also, each labor was more than twice as fast from the previous one, while the BH happened for far longer before each labor. so labors were 12hr, 4.5hr and 1.5hr. I joked that we had to stop because I'm not going to be pregnant for 43 weeks with a 45 minute labor!

I don't think the RRL tea will induce you, so much as tone and order the contractions. I doubt you'd go any earlier than otherwise. That said, I love what RRL does both in the weeks before labor and in the actual labor. I drink a really, really strong brew when I realize I am in labor, but I start increasing the strength of the brew once I'm past 36 weeks. Good luck with your upcoming labor!


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rielly*
> 
> Hi there, I'm 38 weeks and just started drinking the tea today (bc I tend to have lots of BH's anyway, so I didn't want to help things along too much). This is my 2nd PG. My DD was born at 38w1d after no RRLT and 8 hours of active labor. I think I skip early labor bc I'm always contracting.
> 
> I'm at that point where I'm anxious to meet the baby, and not be PG any longer. I really hope this helps. I will let everyone know what happens.
> 
> And just curious, anyone out there hang on much longer w a second baby than a first?
> 
> Edited for spelling


First was 39w w/almost daily RRL, but not as strong. Labor was ~6hr. Second was 41w w/daily infusions, drank much more that time around and labor was 4h, born breech before MW came. So I agree w/PP, it's not going to bring on labor (there's other herbs for that!), but will make it more efficient/quick! Good luck!


----------



## rielly

Wow- great stories. Thanks for the responses. I have a feeling I have a slow-cooker this time around. Oh well! I will continue to drink my tea and hope for the best.


----------



## electricalaskan

A few observations and a question!

I've been continuing to drink my infusions according to the recipe I outlined above for several weeks. It's going great! In the last two days I have wavered on tea consumption, because we just bought a home and have been moving into it. Yikes on the stress!

Anyway, I was recently diagnosed with borderline gestational diabetes. My levels have been doing great, except in the last day or two when I have not been drinking my tea like I should be. I wonder if this tea helps keep blood sugar levels stable?

My question is... When should I start to make the stronger infusions? 36 weeks? I use about 2TB/qt of RRL, and the same amount of nettle. (1TSP of spearmint, alfalfa in addition.)

Also-I went to my local health food store and they were out of nettle! Their herb provider is Frontier... and my store said Frontier is out of nettle for a period of time! I highly suggest that if you are planning on doing a RRLT blend that consists of nettle, that you buy a Frontier bag if there is overstock in your local area, or find another provider! My store had 5oz. left in their canister, so I was kinda terrible and bought it out... LOL... But I definitely wanted to let all you mamas know!


----------



## andrea75

I am expecting my 7th child. During my 4th pregnancy, I read the Raspberry Leaf Tea story in a copy of Rodale's that I got at a library book sale for $1. I didn't drink the tea during my pregnancy, but I prepared it according to the book when I went into labor. We had a 100 mile drive to the hospital, so I waited to drink it till we were 30 minutes away. Within 15 minutes of drinking it, I could tell my contractions had become very effective. I was ready to deliver when we arrived (I was feeling very little pain until I got into the chaos of the delivery room.) My 9 lb. 4 oz. boy was delivered easily and after doing blood work the next day, my doctor said I had lost so little blood it looked as if I had not just had a baby.

Two years later, I had my first home birth. I used the tea again and my labor went extremely fast and nearly painless. Transition was the only time I had real pain.

After that, my sister tried the tea for her hospital birth with a modification. To make it easier to take (it's pretty bitter when it is so strong) I steeped the tea as usual and then poured it into a pan on the stove. I put it on the lowest heat possible without even a hint of boiling and let the water evaporate out until I was left with about a 1/2 ounce of liquid. I put it in a vial and took it to the hospital with us. She took the tea "shot" and had a quick delivery. The doctor also told her he was very surprised at how minimal her blood loss was.

My last baby was also born at home and it was the same story. Took the tea, stayed relaxed and virtually no pain. All I felt was the slight "burn" of my cervix opening with each contraction. (It was a little like that pain you get in your side when you run too much.) There were about 3 or 4 transition contractions that required me to stop and focus, but once those were through, the rest of the delivery was easy. My midwife also noted that I lost "hardly any" blood.


----------



## electricalaskan

Thanks for the tip on the concentrated dose!


----------



## electricalaskan

Just an update on my RRL progress... Currently I'm 37w3d, 70% effaced with no dilation. I've been having lots of BH ctx that have geared up in intensity since Saturday night (currently it is Tuesday night). I have been experiencing BH since about 20 weeks.

Giving more context... At my appointment last Thursday, my OB could not reach my cervix. Sunday morning I went in to triage due to all the ctx I was having (this is my first pregnancy and I had no idea what I was experiencing so suddenly on Saturday night!) and the nurse couldn't reach my cervix, either. Two days later here I am with progress, as I mentioned, after a few days straight of BH.

So, I am still drinking my tea as I have been, a quart a day since 21 weeks, and in the last week (when I hit 36) I have added two more TBSP RRL and like to let the tea steep longer than overnight.

I am hoping that my uterus is doing all this hard work ahead of time thanks to the tea, and will allow active labor, transition, and delivery to be smoother.


----------



## Irielyn

Random question....first off I should say that I absolutely LOVE my midwife and we have been on the same page since the day we met(Im due any day now), but recently she asked how much RRL tea I was drinking and I told her about 3 mugs a day, which she said was too much and could cause postpartum hemorrhage?!? She said I should back off to 1 mug a day in the last trimester? I cant find any evidence of this but it seems a little strange to me that everyone would be drinking the strong concoction that actually prevents bleeding and helps with labor? Im so confused, maybe shes the one whos confused? lol Like I said I LOVE her like my mother and would like to inform and show her some facts/research if anyone has any available.

Also, Ive been trying to read through this thread but there is ALOT going on here! If I have loose leaf tea and my kettle does about 5 cups for 1 pot, how many scoops of RRL should I use for the strong concoction for labor and at what time in labor would I take it?

Thanks for any responses ladies!


----------



## electricalaskan

Irielyn, did she give a reason? Does she think your uterus will have a tough time with it? The dosage is supposed to be stronger in the third trimester. She must have some kind of reasoning that she ought to have shared?


----------



## 100%mom

I've heard It's about a handful of loose leaves to a pint of boiling water for labor.


----------



## electricalaskan

I forgot to add, I was using 2 TBSP per quart, but since 36w I've been doing 4 TBSP per quart. Hope it helps!


----------



## excitedscared

Hi, I'm very new around here, but I have recently started RRL tea I'm 28 weeks today. A first timer planning a home water birth. I would love to here some RRL stories from first time moms? I have not made it through this whole thread so I may have missed some. But I know my mom was in labor 36+ hours with me her first, and only 2 with my sister her second and there was no RRL involved so I am just curious for first timer stories.

Also I am making mine from tea bags, I have not handled any leaves myself there's nothing in the bags but RRL though. I am letting it steep covered for quite a while 30 mins+ and making it into ice tea.


----------



## JonsWife

After reading every-single-page on this thread I started RRL tea with my first at 20 weeks (this was November 2012). I started at 1 mug/day for 4 weeks, then at 24 wks bumped it to 2-3 cups/day. By 36 weeks I was up to 2 quarts, steeped overnight. I had BH's throughout, but nothing unbearable. My midwife was also surprised that I was doing 2 quarts, but she left it up to my judgment.







Went into labor at 39.5 weeks and after 4.5 hrs of intense active labor we had a happy, healthy, pink baby boy.  My very minimal bleeding stopped 4 days later (note: it restarted 7 days later due to stress/external factors, but was never heavy. I don't believe it would have restarted if a couple of stressors could have been avoided). My uterus was very toned during and after the labor, and I was back in normal clothes within 6 days.

I just posted my birth story in the Birth Stories forum this morning -- check it out -- it gives more details to my labor. If I could change one thing, I would have drank the infusion just before birth. However, when you read my story, you'll notice that I was denying I was even going to have a baby anytime soon -- so I didn't realize I needed the tea until it was too late for me to make it. Next time, though, that's going at the top of the "To-Do" list!


----------



## dinahx

Just subbing! I am 34 weeks: planning a RRL month! Also adding Nettle, Oatstraw & Alfalfa.


----------



## electricalaskan

JonsWife, how long were you in "early labor" for? I've been having lots of BH for a week now and I am 38 weeks tomorrow (I've been doing a quart a day since 21 weeks; thought if mention so you don't have to scroll up!) I've had BH since 20 weeks, but the ones for the last week have been stronger (but not explicitly painful). I feel encouraged by your story!


----------



## electricalaskan

PS, did you continue to drink the tea afterward? If so, for how long?


----------



## ocelotmom

Subbing. I've never done much with RRL tea during my past pregnancies, but realized recently that we have a raspberry bush in our yard, and it has leaves, which I'm picking and drying like mad as I can't imagine it'll keep going much longer.


----------



## Irielyn

Update~electricalaskan, you had asked about my midwifes reasoning for the dosage to be lowered, she just said that she tells all her clients that and when I told her about the stronger dosage in early labor she had never heard of it, I think Ill provide her with some info that Ive read lately and see what she thinks.

Well I had my baby girl on Halloween after a very intense but rather amazing and fast 4 hr labor from start to finish. I had been drinking the tea through out my entire pregnancy, towards the last month I was drinking 3 mugs a day and there was also RRL in my whole foods prenatal vitamin. I didnt do the strong dosage in early labor but however sipped some with honey during my labor. I definitely feel drinking it during my pregnancy helped with my fast labor given that with my 1st I had a 24 hr labor and drank no tea then as well.


----------



## JonsWife

@ electricalaskan - my BH's started at 19 weeks. They were sporadic (3-10/day, more as the pregnancy progressed), what I would classify as "normal BH's" (painless, nothing to cause concern over).

The morning before JJ was born, they were consistent, every 6-8 minutes, beginning at 8:20 AM and lasting until he was born. (Yes, these were probably "contractions/rushes" but again, they were painless, so I classified them as BH's. The painful rushes/contractions didn't start until about 5 hours before JJ was born.)

I only continued the RRL tea for 1 week after giving birth. I had read quite a few testimonials about it dropping milk supply, and that was the last thing I needed. This time around I may continue it for a bit longer (4-6 wks?).


----------



## electricalaskan

Thank you, that is so good to know!


----------



## electricalaskan

PS, congrats Irielyn =) Birthdays are going to be so much fun at your house!


----------



## electricalaskan

I just had a realization. Can you "overdo" RRL and make your uterus irritable?


----------



## Kittymom

I tried some last week, in week 3, and felt my uterus contracting for hours. No more until 3rd trimester, I think. My doctor did say it was fine and might even help with morning sickness, but I don't want to risk it, especially with my history.


----------



## electricalaskan

So... I had my beautiful little girl on Tuesday night!... via a very much unplanned c-section! My 5lb-15oz baby turned out to be too big for my pelvis! That was after 36 hours of labor. Seeing her sweet little face makes it all worth it, though.

In the meantime, I plan on learning about whether I can continue to drink RRL to help with milk letdown after a c-section. Does anyone know, offhand?


----------



## FaithF

Just wanted to say congrats on your baby girl!







I'm not sure about your question though...


----------



## electricalaskan

Thank you so much =) I've held off of the RRL since I'm not sure if the contractions would harm the incision on my uterus. I miss my tea!


----------



## jane28edelweiss

I am 32 weeks pregnant and I have been drinking red raspberry leaf tea. I bring 5 quarts of water to boil then add two cups of red raspberry tea and 1/8 cup Alfalfa. I let it steep over night which might be too long. Anyway I love it cold so I strain it and put it in the fridge. I love the taste and have been drinking two quarts a day. When I read the article about taking red raspberry tea then making it extra strong for delivery I was completely all for it. This is my sixth pregnancy. I wanted to take the tea extra strong before my labor began. However since I never read the book I am not sure how soon I can start taking the strong solution. Also if I start taking the strong solution do I drop drinking red raspberry tea on the side or can I continue with the Two quarts a day? I would really love everyone's input on this. I want to get started as soon as I can.


----------



## electricalaskan

I hear that you can continue it for up to a couple of days after birth; it could interfere with sustained milk production after birth if you drink it too long. That's just what I heard


----------



## newlypregnant

Hi all! I've been making my way through the beginning pages of this thread and am so intrigued! I just started my RRL, Alfalfa and Nettle mix tea at 26 weeks. I put about 1/2 cup of herbs in a quart jar, pour boiling water over it, cover and let steep over night. I drank half of the jar a day but I'm planning on upping that as the weeks go on. I am very excited to take the big dose during labor. This is my first pregnancy so I wont have anything to compare it to but I'm excited to do anything I can to help! I am waiting on the results of my glucose test - so nervous! - and found through Dr. google that RRL can help with blood sugar levels too. Truly an amazing resource in so many ways! I am so glad to have found this tribe.


----------



## FaithF

I'm looking forward to hearing about your end result newlypregnant







it'll be interesting to see how RRL helps a first time labor since those tend to be longer than subsequent labors. Welcome!


----------



## newlypregnant

Thank you, FaithF! My doula is encouraging me to think positively, but I'm afraid I'm going to be disappointed if my labor is longer than 8-10 hours. She says doing prenatal yoga makes for a quicker labor, my chiropractor says he's never had anyone who's labor is over 8 hours, my hypnobabies instructor said that makes for a quicker labor and my mom and sisters already had 7-12 hour first labors. Then you throw in a dose of RRL!... I actually like the tea idea though because my feeling is that it helps even out whatever your uterus is doing. So I feel like it could take a fast intense labor and slow it down a bit to make it more manageable - maybe? I'm really trying not to set expectations on how labor will go though. With my luck I'll have a 50 hour labor just to prove everyone wrong.


----------



## electricalaskan

I started my RRL regimen around 20 weeks and stuck to it religiously. I enjoyed it! However, it turned out that my water broke when I was at 1cm, I labored for 36 hours to get to ten and pushed for two hours... only to require a c-section because my pelvis ended up being too small. And then it turned out that my body also didn't want to permit breastfeeding, either. Yikes!

I spent days, weeks beating myself up over it. I felt like I was a complete failure and that whatever higher power is up there was punishing me and that the RRL was a massive waste of time. It was the worst feeling ever.

But recently, as my hormones have begun to clear up and life is clicking more into place, I started to realize that the RRL was *not* a waste of time. It helped nourish my baby and aided in her development and my health. She's a healthy sweetie and she's the person sitting in front of me. Labor didn't turn out the way I wanted it to, but I know I did everything in my power to try to make it a smooth process. My body just wasn't going to cooperate-and it wasn't something that my doctor could have determined ahead of time. But my baby is here and she's healthy. That's the biggest victory of all, even if my ideal birth didn't pan out as I'd hoped.

As you progress in your pregnancy and if your birth doesn't turn out how you'd hoped, learn from my mistake and don't beat yourself up about the things you can't control. Easier said than done, I know. You're already a great mama and you're doing your best! Your baby will be happy and healthy and love you. That's the thing we want most from all this, perfect birth outcome or not!

And still do your RRL! I think it helped me tremendously in recovering from surgery. I was able to walk up and down the steps my first night home. I am now eager to go anywhere and do lots of walking and I'm six weeks post-partum. I really believe the RRL made a big difference.


----------



## baby blessings

this is a great post

i've always drunk raspberry leaf tea while pregnant and i've had lovely home-births

though i hadn't read about the dose to take when in labour

i think i'll do it this time and i must check out the book too

i wonder how much it would be on amazon ?

thank you


----------



## HopefullyMama

Anyone need or want some free organic RRL?

I have ordered WAY too much RRL (organic) from mountain rose herbs. My fault for over ordering, but I figured I'd offer it up if anyone wants some! I have about 4 gallon sized zip-lock bags full of the stuff in my freezer, I'm looking to get rid of maybe one or two of them.

Let me know. It'd be way easier to hand off to someone semi-local, so if you're in NYC / NJ, or are traveling here soon, let me know.


----------



## yippiehippie

I personally think it's drinking it throughout pregnancy that's helped more than the labor drink. I just cannot drink it that strong - esp in labor! I didn't even try w/my first and had a 6hr very intense and painful birth. With #2 I drank much more in pregnancy, and a little strong infusion at the beginning (but I'm nauseated from the start of contractions so can't really fathom drinking more than a few sips which I did). It was a much simpler 4hr process. With #3 I'm drinking it the same as w/the last pregnancy, a lot! I'm gonna try mixing it w/peppermint for my birth drink to see if that helps me drink some. But if it's anything like the last ones I definitely don't need anything to make this birth more rushed!

electricalaskan- I agree, it does so much more than speed a birth, we have to remember how nourishing it is for us and our babies and let our births be what they will! It's so hard to have birth expectations not met, I think many of us go through this and so glad you were able to find peace


----------



## electricalaskan

@yippiehippie, you are so right. The worst thing anyone can do to herself is set expectations for a certain type of birth. Now, having an *ideal* birth is one thing, but setting *expectations* is a whole other thing, because the only thing that only ever comes from expectations not being met is the feeling of failure. And the only way you can ever fail at being pregnant or being a mommy is not trying your best, not nourishing your baby, and/or not caring for your baby. And the last thing any woman giving birth should feel failure about are the things she cannot control. In the meantime, RRL is a great way to feel at peace and really stay healthy, no matter what the outcome







Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## mejese313

@electricalaskan - My story is very similar to yours and I have a great recovery from the C-section. I didn't even think about the red raspberry possibly helping with that.

I didn't drink tea though, I took these... http://www.naturessunshine.com/us/product/red-raspberry-100-caps/sku-560.aspx?sponsor=3201097

If/when I get pregnant again I will use the red raspberry again and hope the a VBAC!!


----------



## gardeninggal

So happy to find this tribe! 18 weeks pregnant and need to start adding this tea to my daily routine.


----------



## newlypregnant

electricalaskan, I am so happy your baby arrived safely. Congrats on your little girl! I feel like the hardest part in anticipating birth is that we can't possibly know how it will go. I hope I am able to be as accepting as you when my time comes. I had wanted a homebirth but will be going to the hospital so I feel it's already not gone how I wanted and it's still 2.5 months away! So I'm going to start taking your advice now. I am so glad that the RRL has helped your recovery! I feel like it probably helps more than we can even see toning the uterus behind the scenes. You are right about the RRL tea ritual being enjoyable. If I miss a day I am craving it the next! Enjoy your little girl! I can't wait until mine is here.


----------



## applejuice

I drank red raspberry leaf tea throughout all of my pregnancies. I do not know if it helped or not, but my babies were all born healthy at home.

You should know there are two varieties of red raspberry leaf tea according the The Herb Book by John Lust.

There is rubus strigosus and rubus ideaus.

Rubus ideaus is a refrigerant for fevers.

Rubus strigosus is the kind recommended for pregnant women. I have not been able to find it since I had my last baby, but according to the herbalists, that is the variety for pregnant women.

This came from The Herb Book by John Lust, ND. His father, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benedict_Lust

http://www.amazon.com/Herb-Book-John-Lust/dp/0553267701/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1394834648&sr=1-1&keywords=the+herb+book+john+lust


----------



## MamiNia

Started it and will continue to drink it as recommended. Thanks!!!


----------



## JeraSue

Ah! What!? I've been drinking the ideaus variant for weeks and weeks and I'm 37 weeks now!

Are you sure?
Where did this info come from?


----------



## electricalaskan

@newlypregnant You'll do great







Keep drinking the tea and thinking lots and lots of positive thoughts! Just know your rights in a hospital, be kind to yourself, and everything will turn out well. I'm thankful that I ended up going with a hospital birth due to what ended up happening with my birth. (Definitely not saying that other alternatives are bad-it just worked out a certain way for my individual path.) You're going to enjoy the outcome no matter what


----------



## Marcimama

I have made it into a sun tea and added cubes of fresh ginger and oranges to the jar and poured it over ice... it is much more palatable that way I have found. Coincidently I drank it regularly during my 2nd pregancy and it was my easiest delivery, by far.


----------



## lrex99

Hi, I'm so intrigued by this. I'm TTC #1 via IVF and am currently waiting for AF to start the process. Is there any time that is too soon to start the tea?

Thanks and happy baby to all of you!


----------



## cb718

I'm 14 weeks pregnant with babe #2 and I've been drinking a cup of RRL tea here and there. So far I just have the teabags from Traditional Medicinals. I usually let it steep 10-15 minutes.

After reading others thoughts on the taste of the tea, I'm wondering if mine isn't good - it tastes to me like a very mild black tea. Like if you took your average plain tea and steeped it just a minute or two. Not at all a strong flavor. I did get the tea at a discount store, but the expiration date was fine. I was planning to order some from Mountain Rose Herbs after I use the two boxes I bought, but now I'm wondering if mine isn't what it should be and I should just get rid of it?

I'd appreciate any thoughts...


----------



## andrea75

Mine only tastes bitter/strong when I make the actual labor drink (1 oz. tea in 2 cups water steeped for 30 minutes.) It's like the equivalent to putting 6 tea bags in your tea cup. When I use the same tea to make a regular cup to drink during pregnancy, it tastes fine.


----------



## ElektraofMars

Sorry if this has been asked/answered.....

Where is the best place to order the bulk herb from?

Thank you!


----------



## andrea75

I get mine from www.mountainroseherbs.com .


----------



## ElektraofMars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrea75*
> 
> I get mine from www.mountainroseherbs.com .


I looked there but cannot find just red raspberry. I am not looking for a blend.

Thank you.


----------



## andrea75

I just checked and I realized they don't call it "Red" Raspberry, it's just called Raspberry Leaf. You can look under "R" in the bulk herbs and spices section (it's the first herb listed there), search for Raspberry Leaf in the search or search for the botanical name Rubus idaeus. It looks like it's $9.00 for a pound. Raspberry Leaf is so light and fluffy that a pound is a pretty big bag.


----------



## jane28edelweiss

*Strong tea at 30 weeks?*

I noticed when I read the Red Raspberry leaf tea story that it mentions that women can drink the strong solution before labor is suppose to begin. I am wondering if anyone has tried that? It says you shouldn't leave the house because you will give birth fast and that is just what I want. I am not sure when I can start drinking the solution. I am 25 weeks now. Is that too soon to start? Would it be better to wait until I am 30 weeks pregnant? If you drink the strong solution sooner do you still have to drink it hot? It says to drink it 3 times a day in a wineglass but I am not sure how much that is either. Just very interested in doing the strong solution as soon as possible.


----------

